# Films



## palindromicbob (Jan 24, 2015)

Any recommendations?

Seen American Sniper and Foxcatcher recently.  Wouldn't recommend the later but the former was very good.  

Any good recent films from the past 12 months that people would recommend on blu-ray or cinema?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 24, 2015)

Kingsman TSS


----------



## Jon321 (Jan 24, 2015)

Not brand new but 'the equaliser' and 'walk among the tombstones' are two that I have watched recently. Enjoyed both.


----------



## ventura (Jan 24, 2015)

Agree about Foxcatcher, was very underwhelmed.

Watched Untouchable recently which was excellent, interesting and really funny. Also enjoyed A million ways to die in the West, The Raid 2 and Trance.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2015)

Another underwhelmed for Foxcatcher.  Interesting story but dragged on.

The Theory of Everything was absolutely brilliant, if Eddie Redmayne doesn't get the best actor Oscar it's a travesty.

Unbroken was good but not outstanding for me as a film, but the story behind it was brilliant.

Selma is extremely powerful and a brilliant film; caught it on Screen Unseen.

Paddington is very entertaining, especially with a bunch of giggling kids in the audience.

Whiplash is very good & thought provoking.

Enjoyed The Equaliser, thought A Walk Among the Tombstones was okay but not brilliant, preferred Liam Neeson in Non Stop. Taken 3 is the same formulaic stuff, escapist entertainment but thoroughly unbelievable.


----------



## Odvan (Jan 24, 2015)

ventura said:



			Agree about Foxcatcher, was very underwhelmed.

*Watched Untouchable recently which was excellent,* interesting and really funny. Also enjoyed A million ways to die in the West, The Raid 2 and Trance.
		
Click to expand...

Mentioned this on another thread sometime ago, was annoyed I hadn't seen it sooner than I did. A wonderful film and is highly recommended.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2015)

U



Blue in Munich said:



			Another underwhelmed for Foxcatcher.  Interesting story but dragged on.

The Theory of Everything was absolutely brilliant, if Eddie Redmayne doesn't get the best actor Oscar it's a travesty.

Unbroken was good but not outstanding for me as a film, but the story behind it was brilliant.

Selma is extremely powerful and a brilliant film; caught it on Screen Unseen.

Paddington is very entertaining, especially with a bunch of giggling kids in the audience.

Whiplash is very good & thought provoking.

Enjoyed The Equaliser, thought A Walk Among the Tombstones was okay but not brilliant, preferred Liam Neeson in Non Stop. Taken 3 is the same formulaic stuff, escapist entertainment but thoroughly unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have the radar senses of a bat? You clearly spend most of your life in the dark!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Do you have the radar senses of a bat? You clearly spend most of your life in the dark!
		
Click to expand...

You've seen me; the more time I spend in the dark, the better for everybody!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't go to the cinema much (if at all), but on blu ray, Lucy was rubbish, a walk among the tomb stones was disappointing, divergence was junk, but I quite liked sin city a dame to kill for. The critics murdered it, but I thought it was ok.

In general, if I buy it on DVDs, it turns out ok. If I splash out on a blu ray, it's junk. I guess I'm Betamax guy.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 24, 2015)

My Mrs wanted to watch Testament of Youth and I was not too fussed.
Glad I went, very realistic recollection of the WW1 with a good cast.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			U

Do you have the radar senses of a bat? You clearly spend most of your life in the dark!
		
Click to expand...

Comes from looking for balls in the woods


----------



## triple_bogey (Jan 24, 2015)

The Interview was funny as.......:rofl:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2015)

Interstellar is supposed to be very good but I don't think it's out on dvd yet.
Oldie but a goldie, Senna is an excellent watch.


----------



## shewy (Jan 25, 2015)

Theory of everything very good. The equaliser is good as well.
A bit older but I enjoyed edge of tomorrow,  and gone girl is cracking.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 25, 2015)

Fury any good?

saw Big Hero 6 yesterday- brilliant movie


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 25, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Fury any good?
		
Click to expand...

Not an all time great film but worthy of a viewing...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2015)

Guardians of the Galaxy. Best film of 2014. 

Another vote for Paddington. Lovely, warm family film. Bring on Paddington 2.


----------



## splashtryagain (Jan 25, 2015)

Guardians of the galaxy or raid 2.


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2015)

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes.
Easy to watch and an excellent way to waste an evening.


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2015)

Slime said:



			Dawn of the Planet of the Apes.
Easy to watch and an excellent way to waste an evening.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Agree - Think Jason Clarke is a very good actor - enjoyed a lot of films he has been in 

Also agree on the suggestions of Guardians of the Galaxy - thoroughly enjoyable movie


----------



## CMAC (Jan 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Agree - Think Jason Clarke is a very good actor - enjoyed a lot of films he has been in 

Also agree on the suggestions of *Guardians of the Galaxy - thoroughly enjoyable movie*

Click to expand...

very pleasantly surprised how decent that was- good actors- decent story- great effects. and a sequel being made.:thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 25, 2015)

Saw Whiplash yesterday and it was brilliant. I don't like jazz and if you said I would enjoy a film based around jazz drumming then I would have said you are mad.  But I can't recommend it enough.  And the teacher guy will win an oscar for his role. Guaranteed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2015)

CMAC said:



			very pleasantly surprised how decent that was- good actors- decent story- great effects. and *a sequel being made*.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I hope its great - sequels always worry me 

Anchorman 2 perfect example - awful film


----------



## CMAC (Jan 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I hope its great - sequels always worry me 

Anchorman 2 perfect example - awful film
		
Click to expand...

yup, Taken 2 was also poor in comparison- heard Taken 3 seems better.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2015)

CMAC said:



			yup, Taken 2 was also poor in comparison- heard Taken 3 seems better.
		
Click to expand...

Always struggle to think of too many sequels that are good movies - prob Terminator 2 ? 

Havent seen Taken 2 or 3


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2015)

The Drop is excellent.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Always struggle to think of too many sequels that are good movies - prob Terminator 2 ? 

Havent seen Taken 2 or 3
		
Click to expand...

Godfather Part 2 :thup:, and Star Wars 2nd one :thup:- Return of the Jedi I think, trekkies will no doubt keep me right


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2015)

CMAC said:



			yup, Taken 2 was also poor in comparison- heard Taken 3 seems better.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't disagree with that.

The Imitation Game was also excellent, well worth a watch; I'd be interested to know how much was truth & how much was fiction.

Off to watch American Sniper laterâ€¦...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Godfather Part 2 :thup:, and Star Wars 2nd one :thup:- Return of the Jedi I think, trekkies will no doubt keep me right
		
Click to expand...

No idea about the Star trek ones but Empire Strikes Back was second 

Never seen the Godfather Films. 

Friend saw American Sniper the other and is a massive movie buff - loved it 

Off to see EX Machina on Wed - has got very good reviews - like the look of Kingsman and Theory of Everything


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Godfather Part 2 :thup:, and Star Wars 2nd one :thup:- Return of the Jedi I think, trekkies will no doubt keep me right
		
Click to expand...

Ice age 2
Toystory 2
Desperado
Bourn supremacy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wouldn't disagree with that.

*The Imitation Game* was also excellent, well worth a watch; I'd be interested to know how much was truth & how much was fiction.

Off to watch American Sniper laterâ€¦...
		
Click to expand...

Is that the Benedict Cumberbatch film ? another film that looks impressive with good reviews


----------



## GB72 (Jan 25, 2015)

Star Trek 2, Wrath of Khan


----------



## CMAC (Jan 25, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Star Trek 2, Wrath of Khan
		
Click to expand...

he tasks me! he tasks me!


----------



## Piece (Jan 25, 2015)

Recently saw Walk Amongst the Tomstones. Not bad but dont expect Taken style film.

The Wolf of Wall Street is the best ive seen in the last month.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 25, 2015)

Piece said:



			Recently saw Walk Amongst the Tomstones. Not bad but dont expect Taken style film.

*The Wolf of Wall Street* is the best ive seen in the last month.
		
Click to expand...

still not seen it- started it twice at stupid o clock and fel asleep in 10 mins each time


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 25, 2015)

splashtryagain said:



			Guardians of the galaxy or raid 2.
		
Click to expand...

Love Guadians of the Galaxy. Great bit of humour in it. Also nice to see a glimpse of the Disney/Marvel future with it.   Big Hero 6 just cements thats future as looking bright. Big Hero 6 is a brilliant film and I predict the big toy next Christmas could be Baymax if they release an interactive one.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2015)

Just back from American Sniper; another brilliant film & a tragic story.

Now seen 5 of the 8 Oscar nominated best films and could make a case for all 5 of them, but for me Eddie Redmayne should still pick up the best actor on what I've seen, & I doubt I'd be persuaded to change my mind if I saw all the other nominees, such was his performance.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 25, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			Love Guadians of the Galaxy. Great bit of humour in it. Also nice to see a glimpse of the Disney/Marvel future with it.   Big Hero 6 just cements thats future as looking bright. Big Hero 6 is a brilliant film and I predict the big toy next Christmas could be Baymax if they release an interactive one.
		
Click to expand...

Next year should be even better. If they get the Civil War storyline right in the third Captain America film then it will be epic. That said I am unnaturally excited about Age of Ultron in a couple of months. Looking far darker


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 25, 2015)

Under The Skin and Grand Budapest Hotel are my two favourite films in recent months. UtS is a difficult watch but an extraordinarily emotive and unusual film. 

Lucy on the other hand is the worst thing I've seen in a few years.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			still not seen it- started it twice at stupid o clock and fel asleep in 10 mins each time
		
Click to expand...


You haven't missed much... Hugely disappointed with this film...

Best film I've seen this year was Klute on the Beeb... Might still be on i-player...


----------



## CMAC (Jan 26, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			You haven't missed much... Hugely disappointed with this film...

Best film I've seen this year was *Klute* on the Beeb... Might still be on i-player...
		
Click to expand...

the one with Jane Fonda as a prostitute *twirls moustache*


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 26, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			The Drop is excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Second this, watched on Saturday, class film, and Tom Hardy just gets better with everything he does.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 26, 2015)

forgot to reply to the last film thread, went to see Big Hero 6 with the kids last weekend, very very good. Something for everyone in it, my 2,5,7 yr olds all loved it (as did I). Its going to be big!!


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jan 26, 2015)

Django Unchained - a bit old I know but only just saw it a couple of weeks ago, an excellent film.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			the one with Jane Fonda as a prostitute *twirls moustache*
		
Click to expand...


That's the one...

Shows you can do 'adult' films without the need of the f-word...


----------



## CMAC (Jan 26, 2015)

Rooter said:



			forgot to reply to the last film thread, went to see Big Hero 6 with the kids last weekend, very very good. Something for everyone in it, my 2,5,7 yr olds all loved it (as did I). Its going to be big!!
		
Click to expand...

yup, my 8 yr old said "best film...ever!" wanted to go back the next day. Even daddy enjoyed it (I want microbots)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2015)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Django Unchained - a bit old I know but only just saw it a couple of weeks ago, an excellent film.
		
Click to expand...

I tried that but gave up after an hour. I just find the Tarnantino style too violent and nasty. I know the subject matter was not pleasant but he seems to enjoy it too much. It is uncomfortable viewing and I don't watch films to feel uncomfortable. A shame as I know many rate it highly.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 26, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I tried that but gave up after an hour. I just find the Tarnantino style too violent and nasty.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean but it's a strange thing to be worried about considering your username and avatar?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			I know what you mean but it's a strange thing to be worried about considering your username and avatar?
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with that. I do wince at times during GoT but somehow I can deal with that. Maybe it's the combination of endless f words plus violence in QT films that put me off. It doesn't make sense, I accept that.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 26, 2015)

need_my_wedge said:



			Second this, watched on Saturday, class film, and Tom Hardy just gets better with everything he does.
		
Click to expand...

Im a big Hardy fan, but REALLY struggled with the drop.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 26, 2015)

I have watched the following recently - 

Nightcrawler
Imitation Game
The Judge

Loved all 3 of them.


----------



## Piece (Jan 26, 2015)

I tried to watch The Zero Theorem the other day. It was a standard Terry Gilliam film in that I don't get it, don't care for it and watched something else after 20 mins. Not my bag as they say.


----------



## Duckster (Jan 26, 2015)

Just been to see Kingsman:The Secret Service.

Completely non-nonsensical almost childlike storyline, yet lots of swearing and Mr Darcy fighting like a ninja whilst fully suited and booted with his umbrella in tow.

Absolutely loved it!  Flamin great fun!


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 26, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Just been to see Kingsman:The Secret Service.

Completely non-nonsensical almost childlike storyline, yet lots of swearing and Mr Darcy fighting like a ninja whilst fully suited and booted with his umbrella in tow.

Absolutely loved it! * Flamin great fun*!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent. Sounds like something I will be seeing then.  Far to many films disappearing up their own fundamentals it's nice to see something that is just fun.  Felt Guardians of the Galaxy was one of those types.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 26, 2015)

The Grand Budapest Hotel

10/10 for me

Cracking farce from start to finish.

Every single character is superb. Not an easy thing to achieve with such a large cast. 

Fiennes is in Career best form IMO
Brilliant, brilliant fim


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 1, 2015)

I thought Foxcatcher was superb. Gritty, realistic and with all three main actors worthy of award. It built serious tension and was all the better for it. 

Theory of Everything was an acting masterclass, what a performance and was hilarious and sad in equal measure. They catch Hawking's cutting wit perfectly whilst also showing the tragedy without making you pity him too much. 

Going to see Whiplash next week, already looking forward to it.


----------



## Piece (Feb 1, 2015)

Watched The Equalizer. Great film - faithfulish to the series. :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Just been to see Kingsman:The Secret Service.

Completely non-nonsensical almost childlike storyline, yet lots of swearing and Mr Darcy fighting like a ninja whilst fully suited and booted with his umbrella in tow.

Absolutely loved it!  Flamin great fun!
		
Click to expand...

Saw it yesterday. Totally agree. Morally dodgy, v graphic violence but a bucket load of fun. My wife would hate it, my son and I loved it. Definitely a 15 though, in case anyone is thinking of taking a younger child.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 1, 2015)

Piece said:



			Watched The Equalizer. Great film - faithfulish to the series. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I disagree- it was MILES better than the watered down American schmaltzy series.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 1, 2015)

Duckster said:



*Just been to see Kingsman:The Secret Service.*

Completely non-nonsensical almost childlike storyline, yet lots of swearing and Mr Darcy fighting like a ninja whilst fully suited and booted with his umbrella in tow.

Absolutely loved it!  Flamin great fun!
		
Click to expand...

Havent seen it but the clips reminded me of the Avengers..........but on speed!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2015)

Cmac, good description. Land of Hope and Glory will never be the same again after seeing this film.


----------



## Slime (Feb 1, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Under The Skin and Grand Budapest Hotel are my two favourite films in recent months. UtS is a difficult watch but an extraordinarily emotive and unusual film. 

*Lucy on the other hand is the worst thing I've seen in a few years.*

Click to expand...


You obviously didn't make the mistake that I made last night!
I actually watched *Sharknado 2*.





It was so bad and so cheesey that it actually made me laugh.


*Slime*.


----------



## Cherry13 (Feb 1, 2015)

Slime said:



			You obviously didn't make the mistake that I made last night!
I actually watched *Sharknado 2*.





It was so bad and so cheesey that it actually made me laugh.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Most imaginative title though! Sharknado 2.... The second one.  Haha brilliant!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2015)

Just watch the trailer for Ted 2. 
Looks very funny.
Sadly no Kunis tho.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 1, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Just been to see Kingsman:The Secret Service.

Completely non-nonsensical almost childlike storyline, yet lots of swearing and Mr Darcy fighting like a ninja whilst fully suited and booted with his umbrella in tow.

Absolutely loved it!  Flamin great fun!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more, great fun.



Lord Tyrion said:



			Cmac, good description. Land of Hope and Glory will never be the same again after seeing this film.
		
Click to expand...

Know what you mean, but I thought the bit with "Freebird" was even better.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 2, 2015)

saw Taken 3 this weekend- thought it was the worst of the three.


----------



## Piece (Feb 2, 2015)

CMAC said:



			saw Taken 3 this weekend- thought it was the worst of the three.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, say it ain't so!  Heard it wasn't great, but I'll still watch it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Couldn't agree more, great fun.



Know what you mean, but I thought the bit with "Freebird" was even better.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't argue against that. I bet that Swedish Princess is now also one of the top google searches. Her sort of attitude would crush Republican views. I had to laugh, if you see most reviews that is the issue they are focusing on. Huffy, pompous moral outrage. The whole film was tongue in cheek so I don't quite understand why they took that section so seriously. (I am deliberately avoiding a description as this forum is open age and I don't want to throw in a spoiler. Anyone who has seen the film will know what I am mean though )


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 2, 2015)

Piece said:



			Oh no, say it ain't so!  Heard it wasn't great, but I'll still watch it 

Click to expand...

me too..... 

Saw Fury yesterday, a most excellent film.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 3, 2015)

need_my_wedge said:



			me too..... 

*Saw Fury yesterday, a most excellent film*.
		
Click to expand...

agree with that- the tracer bullets coming at them- how did anyone survive is beyond me-


----------



## Piece (Feb 6, 2015)

Just started watching Transcendence...wish me luck.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2015)

Kingsman - 10/10

Best film I have seen for a while 

Brilliant fun


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2015)

Piece said:



			Just started watching Transcendence...wish me luck.
		
Click to expand...

Mr Depp?
Has terrible reviews, how did you find it?

I once tried to watch Tree Of Life but gave up after 15 minutes, was like a long CK aftershave advert.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Feb 7, 2015)

One film I am really looking forward to this time next year is The 5th Wave.  It's going to be the next Hunger Games.   The film is in pre-production and if it is half as good as the book, then it is going to be something else.


----------



## Piece (Feb 7, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Mr Depp?
Has terrible reviews, how did you find it?
.
		
Click to expand...

The fact i fell as asleep three times tells you all you need to know! Zzzzzzzz. Dull.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2015)

Piece said:



			The fact i fell as asleep three times tells you all you need to know! Zzzzzzzz. Dull.
		
Click to expand...


Thankfully it isn't on my list of films to watch this year.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 7, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Mr Depp?
Has terrible reviews, how did you find it?

I once tried to watch Tree Of Life but gave up after 15 minutes, was like a long CK aftershave advert.
		
Click to expand...

anyone remember the 'in movie' movie at the end of the Mr Bean film with Willem Dafoe as the Director? reminds me of that


----------



## sandmagnet (Feb 7, 2015)

Watched whiplash the other day,thought it was a great film.


----------



## Steve Coll (Feb 8, 2015)

Just watched American Sniper , very good film .


----------



## c1973 (Feb 8, 2015)

Watched the equaliser last night. Gravy for the brain, but a decent enough film. You can't go wrong with Denzil Washington imo.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 8, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Watched the equaliser last night. Gravy for the brain, but a decent enough film. *You can't go wrong with Denzil Washington imo*.
		
Click to expand...

exactly! Safe House was on the box, watched that, a decent movie made better due to Mr Washington


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2015)

Can't remember the last decent film Denzil Washington made.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2015)

Not sure if it's been mentioned in the thread yet but watched Gone Girl earlier, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 8, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Can't remember the last decent film Denzil Washington made.
		
Click to expand...

Really?  I can't think of a duff one he made.  Still, be boring if we all liked the same stuff.

Talking of good films, just watching the BAFTA's & reminded of Pride, well worth a watch.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 9, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Really?  I can't think of a duff one he made.  Still, be boring if we all liked the same stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Taking of Pelham 123? That plane film? All bog standard fare IMO, then again I hate Americanified films


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Taking of Pelham 123? That plane film? All bog standard fare IMO, then again I hate Americanified films 

Click to expand...

That plane film?  I take you mean Flight, when he was nominated for best actor by the Oscars, Golden Globes and the Screen Actors Guildâ€¦... :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 9, 2015)

Unstoppable was poor IMO. 
Man on fire
American gangster
Training day
Inside man
Bone collector......
We're all excellent. 

Haven't seen the Equalizer yet. 
Denzel & Dicaprio are 2 of the best actors around for me.


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to seeing Criminal when it comes out ......................... but not for the acting or dialogue though.


*Slime*.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 10, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			That plane film?  I take you mean Flight, when he was nominated for best actor by the Oscars, Golden Globes and the Screen Actors Guildâ€¦... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And?

Transformers was nominated for an Oscar as was Norbit


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 15, 2015)

Watched Boyhood last night, wow, absolutely stunning piece of work.


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 15, 2015)

Watched Nightcrawler last night. A very good thriller and quiet a scary portrayal of TV news.


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2015)

We watched The Maze Runner on Sat night. I want a refund.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 16, 2015)

We watched The Theory...... on Saturday night. How did he win best actor? Once the face was mastered, he did nowt for half the film. 

PS The film was a set of scenes with no flow.  Give it a miss. 

PSS Wifey liked it. So if you want brownie points.........


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 28, 2015)

Piece said:



			We watched The Maze Runner on Sat night. I want a refund.
		
Click to expand...

I fell asleep 20 minutes in so...

Watched Whiplash last night, as a drummer I thought I'd really it but I ended up feeling rather underwhelmed. They seem to have forgotten musicality in the making of the film, concentrating more on pushing speed and endurance!


----------



## CMAC (Feb 28, 2015)

Gone Girl- not bad but she could have acted better and I felt robbed with the ending


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 28, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Gone Girl- not bad but she could have acted better and I felt robbed with the ending
		
Click to expand...

Yep agree, bit of a cop out which is a shame as the rest of it was very good.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2015)

Watched the gambler last night. Wasnt expecting much but was pleasntly surprised


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just finished watching Theory of Everything. Not bad, and very surprised to see Frank Leboef (ex Chelsea) in a cameo ro;e as a Swiss doctor. Read that he became an actor, but thought it would be in French films.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 2, 2015)

Of recent films I've seen via Blinkbox -

Fury - very good except the last stand was too Hollywood.
The Descendants - really excellent human drama
Boyhood - very good but overhyped a little maybe.
Equaliser - good if predictable
Live Die Repeat - really enjoyed that one, liked the 'groundhog day' concept........and Emily Blunt!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 2, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			Of recent films I've seen via Blinkbox -

Fury - very good except the last stand was too Hollywood.
The Descendants - really excellent human drama
Boyhood - very good but overhyped a little maybe.
Equaliser - good if predictable
*Live Die Repeat *- really enjoyed that one, liked the 'groundhog day' concept........and Emily Blunt!
		
Click to expand...

Edge of Tommorow


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 2, 2015)

We watched Cuban Fury on TV on Sat, the only Fury was mine that i had wasted however long it was on for. Last night Total Recall was on. i only stayed awake for about 10 mins, but i don't remember seeing Arnie in it in that time????


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 2, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			We watched Cuban Fury on TV on Sat, the only Fury was mine that i had wasted however long it was on for. Last night Total Recall was on. i only stayed awake for about 10 mins, but i don't remember seeing Arnie in it in that time????
		
Click to expand...

It's the reboot with Kate Beckinsale and Colin Farrell. Not set on Mars but on Earth,  didn't like it when I saw it on Sky Movies. Only redeeming part is Kate Beckinsale TBH.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 2, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			It's the reboot with Kate Beckinsale and Colin Farrell. Not set on Mars but on Earth,  didn't like it when I saw it on Sky Movies. Only redeeming part is Kate Beckinsale TBH.
		
Click to expand...


That will be why the current Mrs148 was adamant i hadn't seen it, when i told I was not worried about falling asleep a the start.

Sharon Stone was in the orig, woof woof.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 2, 2015)

Watched the Second best Marigold Hotel last week.

Even better than the first, some great one liners.


----------



## Crawfy (Mar 2, 2015)

Big Hero 6


----------



## CMAC (Mar 2, 2015)

Crawfy said:



			Big Hero 6
		
Click to expand...

we've seen that 11 times now:thup:


----------



## Piece (Mar 2, 2015)

Crawfy said:



			Big Hero 6
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, that was good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Watched the Second best Marigold Hotel last week.

Even better than the first, some great one liners.
		
Click to expand...

I'd second that.  "The nose knows Mrs Donnelly"â€¦â€¦...

Just back from Still Alice.  Fantastic performance from Julianne Moore, extremely powerful and well worth watching, just don't expect to have your mood lightened; I have never known a cinema so quiet nor still at the end of a film.  People just sat there sniffling into hankies for most of the credits.


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 19, 2015)

Watched The Secret Life of Walter Mitty again last night, absolutely love that film. Listening to the soundtrack today too. Watched The Princess Bride on Monday. Another childhood classic!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 19, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd second that.  "The nose knows Mrs Donnelly"â€¦â€¦...

Just back from Still Alice.  Fantastic performance from Julianne Moore, extremely powerful and well worth watching, just don't expect to have your mood lightened; I have never known a cinema so quiet nor still at the end of a film.  People just sat there sniffling into hankies for most of the credits.
		
Click to expand...

I had that with Schindlers List. The whole cinema, it was packed, sat there traumatised at the end. Great film but it aged me. I haven't done a heavy film since, strictly lightweight now.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 19, 2015)

couple of time travel films due soon. I love anything to do with the paradox of time.


----------



## Piece (Mar 19, 2015)

Watched Gozilla 2014 the other day.... :mmm:

Looking forward to Edge of Tomorrow sometime soon. And Interstellar.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2015)

Piece said:



			Watched Gozilla 2014 the other day.... :mmm:

Looking forward to Edge of Tomorrow sometime soon. And Interstellar.
		
Click to expand...

I watched Godzilla the other week. I am at a loss as to how anyone can make a film featuring giant monsters fighting so utterly boring. Very disappointing, nowhere near as good as Pacific Rim.

Edge of Tomorrow was OK, not great but a harmless Friday night's viewing.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 19, 2015)

GB72 said:



			I watched Godzilla the other week. I am at a loss as to how anyone can make a film featuring giant monsters fighting so utterly boring. Very disappointing, nowhere near as good as Pacific Rim.

*Edge of Tomorrow was OK, not great but a harmless Friday night's viewing*.
		
Click to expand...

I fell asleep during it, ususually like TC films especially with time paradoxes.

Looking forward to Interstellar, heard very good things


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 19, 2015)

GB72 said:



			I watched Godzilla the other week. I am at a loss as to how anyone can make a film featuring giant monsters fighting so utterly boring. Very disappointing, nowhere near as good as Pacific Rim.

Edge of Tomorrow was OK, not great but a harmless Friday night's viewing.
		
Click to expand...

Agree on both points.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 19, 2015)

CMAC said:



			I fell asleep during it, ususually like TC films especially with time paradoxes.

Looking forward to Interstellar, heard very good things
		
Click to expand...

Watched Interstellar last night.  It was very good, up to a point, then went a bit "Signs".  It kind of was the film I was expecting but also at the same time wasn't the film I was expecting.  The visuals were spectacular though.

Enjoyed it....  I think.....

Also watched The Voices the other day.  It was ok, but turned out to be one of those films where all the best bits are in the trailer, so it's not actually as good as you were expecting.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 19, 2015)

Any love for Grand Budapest Hotel here?
The missus and I really enjoyed it, I like those quirky "not quite crazy Lynch" type films, Moonlight Kingdom etc.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 19, 2015)

Totally forgot (which says a lot), saw Focus last week.  Tries so hard to be a Hollywood version of Aunty Beebs "Hustle" and just doesn't do it.  Some very good coreographed, almost dance like, scenes of pick pocketry in there.

Margot Robbie.... very easy on the eye!  Cloud-silver lining and all that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 19, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Any love for Grand Budapest Hotel here?
The missus and I really enjoyed it, I like those quirky "not quite crazy Lynch" type films, Moonlight Kingdom etc.
		
Click to expand...

My wife didn't like it. I'm still not sure. It was certainly quirky and a bit different. I liked aspects of it but I don't know if I liked all of it. Very odd to be unsure about a film but it was that sort of a film. I thought Ralph Fiennes was excellent though.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 19, 2015)

Piece said:



			Watched Gozilla 2014 the other day.... :mmm:

Looking forward to Edge of Tomorrow sometime soon. And Interstellar.
		
Click to expand...

We saw Interstellar at the OAP's special [they give you a nice cup of tea, and it's free you know]
Absolutely brilliant, quite lengthy but you don't notice the time.


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 19, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Absolutely brilliant, quite lengthy but you don't notice the time.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree with this, we didn't notice the time either. Excellent film!!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone seen MockingJay yet? loved the first two of the hunger games films and have been looking forward to this coming out. Anyone know how to find out when it will be available on Netflix or should i go pay a tenner for the DVD?


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Anyone seen MockingJay yet? loved the first two of the hunger games films and have been looking forward to this coming out. Anyone know how to find out when it will be available on Netflix or should i go pay a tenner for the DVD?
		
Click to expand...

It's on the Sky Store at the moment so you can watch it on their App (on whatever device you're using) for about Â£3.50


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Anyone seen MockingJay yet? loved the first two of the hunger games films and have been looking forward to this coming out. Anyone know how to find out when it will be available on Netflix or should i go pay a tenner for the DVD?
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed the first two,but can't decide if Jennifer Lawrence is over rated or not. 
One minute I think she's seriously hot,then the next minute just above average. 
Thoughts??


----------



## chrisg (Mar 19, 2015)

not as good as the first 2 imo, but still watchable


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2015)

I am going to wait as this series comes to Netflix pretty quick. For anyone who has not seen it, Guardians of the Galaxy starts on sky movies tomorrow. Forget that it is based on a comic, it is a very funny, very good space adventure with the funkiest soundtrack


----------



## Duckster (Mar 19, 2015)

GB72 said:



			I am going to wait as this series comes to Netflix pretty quick. For anyone who has not seen it, Guardians of the Galaxy starts on sky movies tomorrow. Forget that it is based on a comic, it is a very funny, very good space adventure with the funkiest soundtrack
		
Click to expand...

I'd second that one!  Quality film, can't wait for the next one, will be hard to top it!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

Duckster said:



			I'd second that one!  Quality film, can't wait for the next one, will be hard to top it!
		
Click to expand...

I'll third it 

Very enjoyable film 

Didn't realise they were doing a second so that's something to look forward too


----------



## Duckster (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll third it 

Very enjoyable film 

Didn't realise they were doing a second so that's something to look forward too
		
Click to expand...

The studio was so confidant that they had a winner on their hands they announced the second films release date a week before the first film even opened, even though said sequel hadn't even been written! (28th July 2017)

Ballsy.  Or (as nicked from dazed and confused) it's a ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-cherry bomb!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll third it 

Very enjoyable film 

Didn't realise they were doing a second so that's something to look forward too
		
Click to expand...

fourth'd it:thup:

brilliant romp for all ages- seen it 3 times now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2015)

GotG - Best film of 2014. I have the soundtrack in my car and it makes me smile everytime I play it.

Mockingjay - Don't bother, go straight to the last one when it comes out. It was like the last but one Harry Potter film, stretched out to make money for the studio but with little point to it other than to set up the last one. I have a 12 year old daughter who loves the books and other films in the series but even she accepted that film was weak.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2015)

Watched Billy Wilder's _Sunset Boulevard_ (1950) last night. Excellent - B&W an all time classic.  Gloria Swanson as the faded superstar of the silent era Norma Desmond "_I *am *big. It's the pictures that got small. _" and conniving William Holden.  Neat seeing Buster Keaton doing a little cameo role and Cecil B DeMille playing himself.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 20, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Any love for Grand Budapest Hotel here?
The missus and I really enjoyed it, I like those quirky "not quite crazy Lynch" type films, Moonlight Kingdom etc.
		
Click to expand...

Best film of last year by some margin

IMO of course

Feines is SUPERB


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2015)

Finally got to see Guardians Of The Galaxy last night, now we did enjoy it but it wasn't as good as I was hoping. Maybe it's 30 minutes too long as it seemed to drag at the end. Not bothered about the soundtrack either to be honest


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Mar 21, 2015)

Going to and from Tampa this past week, took advantage of all the films on offer.
Interstellar - two and a half hours of my life I'll never get back
Jersey Boys - superb - must go and see the stage version now
Maze Runner - Hunger Games Lite but still good
Fury - best war film since Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Mar 21, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Anyone seen MockingJay yet? loved the first two of the hunger games films and have been looking forward to this coming out. Anyone know how to find out when it will be available on Netflix or should i go pay a tenner for the DVD?
		
Click to expand...

My daughter runs a fan page on the trilogy but she is one of the few who likes the Mocking Jay film.   I thought the first one was superb and it's gone downhill since. And having read the books, I dread to think how crap the last one is going to be.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 27, 2015)

John Wick is well worth a watch.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2015)

The Gunman was okay but it was half price night, would probably have been more scathing if I'd paid full whack.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Gunman was okay but it was half price night, would probably have been more scathing if I'd paid full whack.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, didn't get a great review by Dr Kermode last week.


----------



## Piece (Mar 28, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			John Wick is well worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to that


----------



## Piece (Mar 28, 2015)

Piece said:



			Watched Gozilla 2014 the other day.... :mmm:

Looking forward to Edge of Tomorrow sometime soon. And Interstellar.
		
Click to expand...

Edge of Tomorrow was excellent. Guardians of the Galaxy was ok.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 28, 2015)

Piece said:



			Looking forward to that
		
Click to expand...

It's good but very violent. Keanu broods very well in this.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 15, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			John Wick is well worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			It's good but very violent. Keanu broods very well in this.
		
Click to expand...

Some very dry humour in it as well, not mentally challenging but very entertaining.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 15, 2015)

New Avengers film next week, for a geek like me, very exciting. New Mad Max film is showing promise as well.

In the meantime, not a film but the Daredevil series on Netflix is superb.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 16, 2015)

GB72 said:



			New Avengers film next week, for a geek like me, very exciting. New Mad Max film is showing promise as well.

In the meantime, not a film but the Daredevil series on Netflix is superb.
		
Click to expand...

Just downloaded the Daredevil stuff, not started watching it yet though.

Heard a rumour that there will be a Batman Vs Superman trailer attached to the Avengers film as well!


----------



## Beezerk (May 5, 2015)

Had American Sniper on the old box last night, brilliant film.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Had American Sniper on the old box last night, brilliant film.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think it was out until June ?! Have it on pre order


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 6, 2015)

Saw the new Avengers film at the weekend. Top stuff. If you like others of this ilk then you will love this. If you don't then don't bother as it is more of the same, but very well done. More humour in this one and a great last 30 minutes. Bring on the next one.


----------



## Piece (May 6, 2015)

Finally saw Interstellar recently. Liked it. :thup:


----------



## MendieGK (May 6, 2015)

I watched the HBO Film - Going Clear, yesterday. All about Scientology. Scary Stuff.

For me its all about the countdown to the entourage movie in june. One of the best TV series that isnt a drama in many years! 

I love films, but all this cartoon character stuff is ruining the cinema, serious lack of imagination nowadays.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 6, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I watched the HBO Film - Going Clear, yesterday. All about Scientology. Scary Stuff.

For me its all about the countdown to the entourage movie in june. One of the best TV series that isnt a drama in many years! 

I love films, but all this cartoon character stuff is ruining the cinema, serious lack of imagination nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

I can't wait for the Entourage movie. 
Ari Gold is quality.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 16, 2015)

Saw Big Game with Samuel L. Jackson.


Wait until it comes out on DVD.


Then wait until it's Â£2 at the supermarket checkout.


Then give it do someone you don't like and celebrate the fact that you have an extra 90 minutes in your life to use usefully that you would have otherwise lost. :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the tip. I was thinking of going to see this with my son.


----------



## Beezerk (May 16, 2015)

Saw a film called 20 Feet From Stardom, brilliant. Then watched Rory rip it up, dunno which was best :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 17, 2015)

Just been to see Spooks; The Greater Good, and very good it was.  Only downer was that Mrs BiM revealed her choice of suspect and it appeared for a while she may be right, but Harry saved the day & I was spared an evening of Mrs BiM in the smug zone. 

Also saw Child 44 a while ago.  Not bad, if a little long.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 18, 2015)

Anyone seen Far from the Madding Crowd yet?  I'm reading the book at the moment and hoping to get through it before my wife decides she wants to see it.  Got _A Streetcar Named Desire_;_Vertigo_, and _A Call to Arms_ all recorded to watch.  I do love classic B&W movies.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Anyone seen Far from the Madding Crowd yet?  I'm reading the book at the moment and hoping to get through it before my wife decides she wants to see it.  Got _A Streetcar Named Desire_;_Vertigo_, and _A Call to Arms_ all recorded to watch.  I do love classic B&W movies.
		
Click to expand...

Friend of Mrs BiM says it was good, that's the best I can offer I'm afraid.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Anyone seen Far from the Madding Crowd yet?
		
Click to expand...


I thought it rather good... Maybe not quite as good as the original...


----------



## alexbrownmp (May 18, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Anyone seen Far from the Madding Crowd yet?  I'm reading the book at the moment and hoping to get through it before my wife decides she wants to see it.  Got _A Streetcar Named Desire_;_Vertigo_, and _A Call to Arms_ all recorded to watch.  I do love classic B&W movies.
		
Click to expand...

you cant beat a good black and white movie.

Top of the world ma!


----------



## Rooter (May 19, 2015)

I have just got to my hotel after an 11 hour flight. I watched:

American Sniper - Excellent, really got into it. It has very good action, but also with a real personal side with the main guys life outside of the forces. Kind of Black hawk Down but with more personality. 8/10

MockingJay part 1 - I was really looking forward to this after the first two Hunger games films, it was a real let down. so much I dropped off for a bit! I will try it again at some point, but it couldnt have been that good if i slept after an hour! 4/10

Night at the Museum 3 - Again, another "3rd film" i was looking forward too, while it was OK, it did have some laugh out loud moments, but far too predictable after the others, light hearted fun. 7/10


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 19, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Anyone seen Far from the Madding Crowd yet?  I'm reading the book at the moment and hoping to get through it before my wife decides she wants to see it.  Got _A Streetcar Named Desire_;_Vertigo_, and _A Call to Arms_ all recorded to watch.  I do love classic B&W movies.
		
Click to expand...

Saw it a couple of weeks ago despite some Radio Scotland critic saying it was a bit 'light'.
We both enjoyed it.
Read what you like into that


----------



## drew83 (May 19, 2015)

I have been informed by HID that to counteract my golfing Sunday, I get to enjoy Pitch perfect 2 Saturday with the wife & the daughter......


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 19, 2015)

drew83 said:



			I have been informed by HID that to counteract my golfing Sunday, I get to enjoy Pitch perfect 2 Saturday with the wife & the daughter......
		
Click to expand...

Is that a golf film?


----------



## GB72 (May 19, 2015)

Anyone watched the new Mad Max film yet. Reviews are positive though it is meant to be totally barking. Thinking about going over the Bank Holiday.


----------



## drew83 (May 19, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Is that a golf film?
		
Click to expand...

ha ha ha......if only it were!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2015)

My daughter, 12, saw PP2 at the weekend. Loved it and claims better than the first?! To be fair I have seen the trailer and the commentator gets some very funny lines. She says that continues throughout the film so maybe there is something you can get out of it. Thankfully she did not want me to go with her so I did not have to go.


----------



## drew83 (May 20, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My daughter, 12, saw PP2 at the weekend. Loved it and claims better than the first?! To be fair I have seen the trailer and the commentator gets some very funny lines. She says that continues throughout the film so maybe there is something you can get out of it. Thankfully she did not want me to go with her so I did not have to go.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I had better watch the 1st to see what I am in for & found myself actually ENJOYING it. By no means a masterpiece, but good comedy value, good story line etc. I am now looking forward to Saturday.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2015)

When mine was smaller I was subjected to the High School Musical films. Now they were torture. At least the Pitch Perfect films get some good lines.


----------



## drew83 (May 20, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When mine was smaller I was subjected to the High School Musical films. Now they were torture. At least the Pitch Perfect films get some good lines.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes....been there...

Managed to avoid Frozen though!


----------



## MendieGK (May 20, 2015)

drew83 said:



			I thought I had better watch the 1st to see what I am in for & found myself actually ENJOYING it. By no means a masterpiece, but good comedy value, good story line etc. I am now looking forward to Saturday. 

Click to expand...

I'm off to see it tonight. they are Great fun films. I'm yet to here someone who watched it with an open mind not enjoy it


----------



## KhalJimbo (May 20, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Anyone watched the new Mad Max film yet. Reviews are positive though it is meant to be totally barking. Thinking about going over the Bank Holiday.
		
Click to expand...

Not seen it yet but think my wife and I might go see it on Friday night, thought of going Saturday night but its Eurovision cheese that we quite enjoy! I also quite want to see The World of Tomorrow, that looks quite entertaining.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 18, 2016)

Saw Legend with Tom Hardy at the weekend - very good film. Tom Hardy impresses me more and more with each film he makes - he's got an excellent back catalogue to boot including the likes of Bronson, Warrior, Lawlessand The Drop.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 18, 2016)

Between Christmas and New Year me and Mrs went to see _Carol_ and yesterday evening we went to see _The Danish Girl_.  Well at least I can say that I've seen two of the Oscar/Emmy contender films.  They were both enjoyable in a 'cinema going' way - but Mrs accepted they were perhaps not so much 'blokes films'.  Probably both just a bit too sensitive - and dealing with deep relationship,  sexual and personal issues.  Have to say though that Eddie Redmayne is brilliant in _The Danish Girl_ and his co-star Alicia Vikander, playing his wife, is stunning (and stunningly beautiful)


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 18, 2016)

If you get the chance, go see - Spotlight. 

If it doesnt win best film at the oscars i'll be shocked. Seeing Revenant tommorow so will be able to compare the two favourites


----------



## Duckster (Jan 18, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			If you get the chance, go see - Spotlight. 

If it doesnt win best film at the oscars i'll be shocked. Seeing Revenant tommorow so will be able to compare the two favourites
		
Click to expand...

Wait till tomorrow, you'll change your mind.  Di Caprio should be nailed on for best actor as well.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 18, 2016)

Duckster said:



			Wait till tomorrow, you'll change your mind.  Di Caprio should be nailed on for best actor as well.
		
Click to expand...


Spotlight is favourite. 

however, I'm a huge Leo fan so dont mind either way.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			If you get the chance, go see - Spotlight. 

If it doesnt win best film at the oscars i'll be shocked. Seeing Revenant tommorow so will be able to compare the two favourites
		
Click to expand...

We watched Revenant on Friday night, excellent film and a cracking yarn. Going back to the Tom Hardy thing, he's also very good in this film and should have a good shout at best supporting actor.
We also watched Bridge Of Spies which was kind of decent but not a patch on Revenant. Spielberg has his moments but he just can't help himself with his mawkish moments, seems to be typical US trait in film making unfortunately.
Heard a great review for Room so that is next on the list.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 18, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			We watched Revenant on Friday night, excellent film and a cracking yarn. Going back to the Tom Hardy thing, he's also very good in this film and should have a good shout at best supporting actor.
We also watched Bridge Of Spies which was kind of decent but not a patch on Revenant. Spielberg has his moments but he just can't help himself with his mawkish moments, seems to be typical US trait in film making unfortunately.
Heard a great review for Room so that is next on the list.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed Bridge of Spies but agree it wasnt amazing. 

Creed was also a good film, and I'd like to see Stallone get best supporting Actor. 

Oh - The Drop - Terrible film. had so much potential


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 18, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Oh - The Drop - Terrible film. had so much potential
		
Click to expand...

I really liked The Drop, thought Hardy played his character well, and a good little twist at the end


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 18, 2016)

The Revenant is a magnificent film in so many ways...
Absolutely needs watching on the biggest screen possible...

Whereas Hateful Eight is so disappointing in too many ways for me...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2016)

Films seen recently 

The Martian - loved it , thought Matt Damon was brilliant and a great watch

Creed - a really enjoyable film with a great performance from Stallone 

Looking forward to watching Revenant tonight and want to see Concussion when it comes out


----------



## Duckster (Jan 18, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			The Revenant is a magnificent film in so many ways...
Absolutely needs watching on the biggest screen possible...

*Whereas Hateful Eight is so disappointing in too many ways for me.*..
		
Click to expand...

I thought exactly the same.  I seriously think you could drop 1 or even 2 characters from Hateful 8 and probably about an hours running time and it would make it a better film.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2016)

Duckster - I reckon there are very few films out there with running times over 2 hours that could not lose 20-30 minutes without any issue whatsoever. It is a blight of modern cinema that directors seem obsessed with dragging out films and no one seems prepared to stand up to them with a decent pair of editorial scissors.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 18, 2016)

Hateful 8 was still very good, and very few directors could pull off a 3hr film, filmed pretty much in one Room. Jackson is absolutely incredible in it. However, I'd say Inglorious and Django are both better. 

Concussion was a good watch, mainly because i'm such an NFL nut, its scary what these guys go through and what the NFL tries to cover up (up until recently).

Creed was also a very good watch,not a boxing fan, but Stallone was brilliant and Michael Jordan is very good too (been a fan since he was in the later series of Friday Night Lights).

None of them are up with Spotlight though


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 18, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Duckster - I reckon there are very few films out there with running times over 2 hours that could not lose 20-30 minutes without any issue whatsoever. It is a blight of modern cinema that directors seem obsessed with dragging out films and no one seems prepared to stand up to them with a decent pair of editorial scissors.
		
Click to expand...

Id imagine the directors cut of Hateful 8 is about another 30mins long!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2016)

That is directors ego for you. A reason why they should not be given completely free reign. Look at Star Wars I, II and III if you need confirmation of that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Hateful 8 was still very good, and very few directors could pull off a 3hr film, filmed pretty much in one Room. Jackson is absolutely incredible in it. However, I'd say Inglorious and Django are both better. 

Concussion was a good watch, mainly because i'm such an NFL nut, its scary what these guys go through and what the NFL tries to cover up (up until recently).

Creed was also a very good watch,not a boxing fan, but Stallone was brilliant and Michael Jordan is very good too (been a fan since he was in the later series of Friday Night Lights).

None of them are up with Spotlight though
		
Click to expand...

What's Spotlight about ?


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What's Spotlight about ?
		
Click to expand...

Its about the Boston Globes uncovering of the Child abuse that has gone on in the Catholic Church, based on a true story. Its an oscar film so isnt going to get you on the edge of your seat, but its also the favourite to win. 

Mark Rufalo is brilliant in it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 18, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Duckster - I reckon there are very few films out there with running times over 2 hours that could not lose 20-30 minutes without any issue whatsoever. It is a blight of modern cinema that directors seem obsessed with dragging out films and no one seems prepared to stand up to them with a decent pair of editorial scissors.
		
Click to expand...


With digiprints I don't believe there is so much pressure, with regard the length of film, as there maybe was when 'real' film was used... When I worked on the bulk side of the business I used to love the over length films as it meant a higher probability of more overtime coming my way...


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 18, 2016)

Far too many people want short, sharp films that have no time for plot progression.

Ninety minutes is long enough for a light hearted yarn but many films of substance need two hours as a minimum to have the depth required.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 18, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			Saw Legend with Tom Hardy at the weekend - very good film. Tom Hardy impresses me more and more with each film he makes - he's got an excellent back catalogue to boot including the likes of Bronson, Warrior, Lawlessand The Drop.
		
Click to expand...

I was just about to post about Legend, thought it was very good and Tom Hardy played the part very well.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 18, 2016)

Midnight said:



			I was just about to post about Legend, thought it was very good and Tom Hardy played the part very well.
		
Click to expand...

Very good film, really enjoyed it. Tom Hardy is a quality actor!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2016)

He was superb in Mad Max


----------



## Odvan (Jan 18, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Hateful 8 was still very good, and very few directors could pull off a 3hr film, filmed pretty much in one Room. Jackson is absolutely incredible in it. However, I'd say Inglorious and Django are both better. 

Creed was also a very good watch,not a boxing fan, but Stallone was brilliant and Michael Jordan is very good too (been a fan since he was in the later series of Friday Night Lights).

None of them are up with Spotlight though
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the Hateful 8 sentiment, likewise with Django and Inglorious.

Watched Creed on Saturday and enjoyed it - would happily recommend it as a decent way to spend a couple of hours.

Have also watch Sicario, Bridge of Spies and Spectre recently. Thoroughly enjoyed Spectre, seems like opinion was divided on it but for me it was typical Bond and I'd happily put it on again

Sicario and Bridge of Spies were both also really good, Bridge of Spies edging it for me.

Need to watch The Martian and Spotlight (just won a critics choice award) but think I need to be in the right mood for the latter!

Not bothered about Star Wars - will watch that as and when.

But one of my film highlights over the weekend was watching ET with my 3yo lad .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 18, 2016)

Looks like not so many of us have seen _Carol_ or _The Danish Girl_ so maybe my Mrs was right and they are 'not so much for blokes' - and looking at the films most guys here have seen recently - definitely more 'action/thriller'?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2016)

Pride was a pretty good film from last year, as was The Lobster.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 18, 2016)

I watched hateful 8 on saturday as the Revernent was full.  I really enjoyed it and if your a fan of Tarantino you can't go wrong.  That's the first film i have watched in a year at the cinema.  Most of the other stuff been produced just seems so dumbed down and predictable.  Having said that will watch the Revernent and Spotlight trailer looks like a film i would enjoy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Looks like not so many of us have seen _Carol_ or _The Danish Girl_ so maybe my Mrs was right and they are 'not so much for blokes' - and looking at the films most guys here have seen recently - definitely more 'action/thriller'?
		
Click to expand...


I've come to an agreement with my wife. She goes to Oscar films like Carol, The Danish Girl, any period drama etc with a friend of hers. I am excused all heavy films. Yes, I see the Marvel films, action, thrillers etc. It works very well. I'll throw in the odd Imitation Game but I check it out carefully beforehand before going along to see it.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 18, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			I watched hateful 8 on saturday as the Revernent was full.  I really enjoyed it and if your a fan of Tarantino you can't go wrong.  That's the first film i have watched in a year at the cinema.  Most of the other stuff been produced just seems so dumbed down and predictable.  Having said that will watch the Revernent and Spotlight trailer looks like a film i would enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Im with you on this. I've been so fed up with the lack of imagination from films recently - so bored of all the marvel and other comic based films. they really are taking advantage of everyone being interested in them.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 18, 2016)

Odvan said:



			I agree with the Hateful 8 sentiment, likewise with Django and Inglorious.

Watched Creed on Saturday and enjoyed it - would happily recommend it as a decent way to spend a couple of hours.

Have also watch Sicario, Bridge of Spies and Spectre recently. Thoroughly enjoyed Spectre, seems like opinion was divided on it but for me it was typical Bond and I'd happily put it on again

Sicario and Bridge of Spies were both also really good, Bridge of Spies edging it for me.

Need to watch The Martian and Spotlight (just won a critics choice award) but think I need to be in the right mood for the latter!

Not bothered about Star Wars - will watch that as and when.

But one of my film highlights over the weekend was watching ET with my 3yo lad .
		
Click to expand...

I've got Sicario ready to watch and enjoyed Bridge of Spies (although not much really happened). 

Thought spectre was one of the worst bonds i've seen in a while.

Looking forward to the Big Short which comes out on Friday.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 18, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Im with you on this. I've been so fed up with the lack of imagination from films recently - so bored of all the marvel and other comic based films. they really are taking advantage of everyone being interested in them.
		
Click to expand...

Add to that list, remakes of classics that very rarely do the previous version justice and film series that are made into trilogies or more (Star Wars, terminator) which detracts from the original.  This is the same with a lot of tv series that get dragged out and eventually ruins the whole franchise.  The latest Sherlock was very batfling as nothing really happened.  I hope they don't do that to peaky blinders as that was brilliant.  I just have this feeling that the series as a whole would of been so much better if they ended it there.


----------



## MarkE (Jan 18, 2016)

Just seen Legend. Much better than I was expecting.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 18, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Looks like not so many of us have seen _Carol_ or _The Danish Girl_ so maybe my Mrs was right and they are 'not so much for blokes' - and looking at the films most guys here have seen recently - definitely more 'action/thriller'?
		
Click to expand...

I saw "The Danish Girl" with Mrs BiM.  Slow would cover it and frankly if you've seen the trailer you've as good as seen the film.  If there are any Oscars handed out then it should be to the make-up team.

Watched "Joy" last night.  I nearly walked out in the first half hour and would have sent her a text saying call me in the pub when it's finished.  However, having stuck it out it did improve, although I personally wouldn't worry about seeing it in the cinema.

Screen Unseen tonight, hoping for Spotlight, and annoyed we missed the last one as it was The Revenant.  Mrs BiM is working late on Wednesday so that will be The Hateful Eight.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 18, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Pride was a pretty good film from last year, as was The Lobster.
		
Click to expand...

Coincidentally watching Pride now. Catching up on Sky Movies backlog


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2016)

I'd recommend The Perfect Guy ,Creed  and The Martian.


----------



## selwood90 (Jan 18, 2016)

The Revenant is good but long, the hateful 8 was another one that was good, but way too long. An old but favourite of mine is 'starred up'


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 18, 2016)

Didn't get my wish but did get The Big Short.  Not sure exactly how I'd describe the style of the film, which documents the fall of the banks and those who saw it coming; it is a documentary but certainly not conventional and with some great comedic moments.  It was one we wanted to see and we weren't disappointed. :thup:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 19, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I've got Sicario ready to watch .......
		
Click to expand...

I really liked this film. One of the coolest non-chase chase scenes and a cameo from the legend that is Master Ken.


----------



## Duckster (Jan 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Didn't get my wish but did get The Big Short.  Not sure exactly how I'd describe the style of the film, which documents the fall of the banks and those who saw it coming; it is a documentary but certainly not conventional and with some great comedic moments.  It was one we wanted to see and we weren't disappointed. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good film, really impressed with Steve Carell, thought he did a great job.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 19, 2016)

Duckster said:



			Good film, really impressed with Steve Carell, thought he did a great job.
		
Click to expand...

Have you, or any else in fact, seen Foxcatcher?

Both Carell and Channing Tatum are superb in what I can only describe as a compelling but entirely grim outlook on humanity.


----------



## Duckster (Jan 19, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Have you, or any else in fact, seen Foxcatcher?

Both Carell and Channing Tatum are superb in what I can only describe as a compelling but entirely grim outlook on humanity.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, not seen that yet but have heard it's good.  Will stick it on my list or stuff to see.  

He was in The Way Way Back as well which (I thought) was a film equivalent of a Hidden Gem.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 19, 2016)

Just seen The Revenant, quite brilliant.
Rivals Dances with Wolves as my favourite film.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Just seen The Revenant, quite brilliant.
Rivals Dances with Wolves as my favourite film.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think they really shot that horse near the beginning,  if not "it" should get an Oscar for great acting.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 19, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Do you think they really shot that horse near the beginning,  if not "it" should get an Oscar for great acting.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I wondered about that.
Best supporting actor Oscar.........to the Horse in Revenant......neigh.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 20, 2016)

Saw Revenant last night too. 

Everything about it is exceptional, except for the storyline itself. Exactly the same as Birdman. 

Leo barely speaks in it, and Tom Hardy is in it almost as much. Despite being a huge Leo fan, this isnt his best film he's done, but i still hope he wins an oscar.

I maintain that Spotlight is a better film.


----------



## Slab (Jan 20, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



*Add to that list, remakes of classics that very rarely do the previous version justice *and film series that are made into trilogies or more (Star Wars, terminator) which detracts from the original.  This is the same with a lot of tv series that get dragged out and eventually ruins the whole franchise.  The latest Sherlock was very batfling as nothing really happened.  I hope they don't do that to peaky blinders as that was brilliant.  I just have this feeling that the series as a whole would of been so much better if they ended it there.
		
Click to expand...

I'm curious as to how good/bad or ugly the remake of The Magnificent Seven will do later this year


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2016)

Seen Room this evening, a very good story with some excellent performances.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2016)

Slab said:



			I'm curious as to how good/bad or ugly the remake of The Magnificent Seven will do later this year
		
Click to expand...

It will be 2 of those 3, and it won't be good.  Some things should just be left alone.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 23, 2016)

Watched Ex Machina last night, a very good and intriguing film


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 31, 2016)

Watched Revenent last night. 
Really enjoyed it. 
Agree it's not His best film tho. 
That's,the Departed for me.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 31, 2016)

Slab said:



			I'm curious as to how good/bad or ugly the remake of The Magnificent Seven will do later this year
		
Click to expand...

I watched the original the other night on Netflix -  56 years old and still watchable - it's a classic.
"You came back... for a little town like this... why?"


----------



## gregers (Jan 31, 2016)

just finished watching 'sicario' excellent it was.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Watched the Edward Woodward version of The Wicker Man yesterday that I had recorded months ago. That's 90 mins that I will never get back.

I did't know that Brit Ekland was Scottish


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Mr Calzaghe , if you're a boxing fan, great to see the respect shown by his fellow Pros.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 8, 2016)

Another member of the office who is a film fan went to see Dad's Army at the weekend.  Don't bother was the verdict.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Another member of the office who is a film fan went to see Dad's Army at the weekend.  Don't bother was the verdict.
		
Click to expand...

From the clips I've seen it looks poor.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2016)

Finally got to see Spotlight this afternoon, well worth the wait and highly recommended; excellent performances by the 4 main characters but particularly Mark Ruffalo.  Only spoiler was the fact that the cinema in question (not our usual, using up a Christmas voucher) decided they wouldn't bother to let us know that it was the subtitled version, and nothing irritates both Mrs BiM & I more than subtitles.  We'll be watching the next film at that particular cinema free after a complaint to the manager.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 14, 2016)

Planning to see these soon , a bit of a mixed bag. Any good? Limitless because I wanted to see movie before watching the current spin off series.

The Revenant
Brilliant Young Mind (x+y)
Limitless (2011)


----------



## Odvan (Feb 14, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Planning to see these soon , a bit of a mixed bag. Any good? Limitless because I wanted to see movie before watching the current spin off series.

The Revenant
Brilliant Young Mind (x+y)
Limitless (2011)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, watch Limitless, decent enough. Haven't seen the other ones you mention.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 14, 2016)

Going to watch limitless this week for the same reason.

Going to need a laugh this week so a trip to see Deadpool is on the cards


----------



## JT77 (Feb 14, 2016)

The wife and I saw deadpool on Wednesday, was great. Very funny and does was it says on the tin!


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 14, 2016)

Dirty grandpa is funny, the golf course scene is quality


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 15, 2016)

Watched "The Martian" last night.
I can't help thinking that Wall-E did it so much better with the fire extinguisher


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 15, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Another member of the office who is a film fan went to see Dad's Army at the weekend.  Don't bother was the verdict.
		
Click to expand...



Disappointed with Dads Army... Some of the performances are spot on [particularly Gambon] but good acting doesn't make up for a largely poor script...


----------



## Piece (Feb 15, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Watched "The Martian" last night.
I can't help thinking that Wall-E did it so much better with the fire extinguisher


Click to expand...

Spooky, so did we...watch The Martian that is! It was OK at best, too much US jingoism.


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 15, 2016)

Just watched 'the forest'

don't bother, there's 90 minutes wasted.


----------



## Piece (Feb 15, 2016)

Watched Contact again. Love that film...high time for a sequel.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2016)

Sicario last weekend for us, top quality film.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 16, 2016)

Another vote for Deapool here. Saw it Friday at the IMAX, thoroughly enjoyed it, very funny in parts with some clever one liners in there. Shame the IMAX screening kept going fuzzy, thought it was just me until heard a few others talking about it as we were leaving. We ended up speaking to management about it as a group of about 20 . We all ended up getting a free pass to a future film of our choice - bonus.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 16, 2016)

Piece said:



			Spooky, so did we...watch The Martian that is! It was OK at best, too much US jingoism.
		
Click to expand...

Watched it last week.  Enjoyed it till that ending.


----------



## gregers (Feb 16, 2016)

Piece said:



			Watched Contact again. Love that film...high time for a sequel.
		
Click to expand...


yes classic film.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 16, 2016)

Just watched Room, one of the best films I've ever seen. Absolutely incredible!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 17, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Just watched Room, one of the best films I've ever seen. Absolutely incredible!
		
Click to expand...

Has been top of my "must watch" list since I heard Kermode review it, hopefully watch it on Friday night.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 17, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Has been top of my "must watch" list since I heard Kermode review it, hopefully watch it on Friday night.
		
Click to expand...

I literally cannot say enough good things about it. 

Seen most of the oscar nominations for this year now, and for me it was better than spotlight (Which i also thought was amazing).

hope you enjoy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I literally cannot say enough good things about it. 

Seen most of the oscar nominations for this year now, and for me it was better than spotlight (Which i also thought was amazing).

hope you enjoy
		
Click to expand...

Personally preferred Spotlight but either are a very good use of 2 hours. :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 17, 2016)

A weird Scottish sci fi film called Beyond, started reasonably well,  then the next 90 odd minutes wasted.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2016)

Just back from _"Gladiator meets the frozen North" _aka The Revenant.  Whilst it is superbly filmed, directed and acted, the plot for me was thinner than Twiggy and dragged on a bit, consequently I'm not as enamoured as some others


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just back from _"Gladiator meets the frozen North" _aka The Revenant.  Whilst it is superbly filmed, directed and acted, the plot for me was thinner than Twiggy and dragged on a bit, consequently I'm not as enamoured as some others
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean,I did enjoy it but it wasn't very gripping.


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 17, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I know what you mean,I did enjoy it *but it wasn't very gripping*.
		
Click to expand...

The scene with the bear was


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 17, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I know what you mean,I did enjoy it but it wasn't very gripping.
		
Click to expand...

+1

Thought 'Last of the mohicans' was a better film.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just back from _"Gladiator meets the frozen North" _aka The Revenant.  Whilst it is superbly filmed, directed and acted, the plot for me was thinner than Twiggy and dragged on a bit, consequently I'm not as enamoured as some others
		
Click to expand...

In full agreement of this


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Personally preferred Spotlight but either are a very good use of 2 hours. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And I thought The Big Short was better than Spotlight 
I keep wanting to watch Brooklyn but my daughter is rebelling against it at the minute.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 18, 2016)

Watched The Martian yesterday.... Wished I'd made more of an effort, whilst it was on release, and seen it on a big screen... Been done before but none the less still more than watchable...


----------



## Midnight (Feb 18, 2016)

Watched The good Dinosaur with kids last night. They loved it ,wife was in tears.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 18, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			And I thought The Big Short was better than Spotlight 
I keep wanting to watch Brooklyn but my daughter is rebelling against it at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed The Big Short & the style I felt suited it well, I just preferred the more sombre style of Spotlight which was more in keeping with the subject matter.  

Brooklyn was  described by Mrs BiM as "a nice film"; it's a "nice" story, worth a watch but not for me at the same level as Spotlight, Room or The Big Short.

Concussion and Triple 9 are next on the listâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Knock Knock staring Keanu Reeves, this is definitely not for children.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 19, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Saw Revenant last night too. 

Everything about it is exceptional, except for the storyline itself. Exactly the same as Birdman. 

Leo barely speaks in it, and Tom Hardy is in it almost as much. Despite being a huge Leo fan, this isnt his best film he's done, but i still hope he wins an oscar.

I maintain that Spotlight is a better film.
		
Click to expand...

He should not be awarded an oscar for doing not much more than looking cold for the duration of the film.  Ok, he endured a lot and he probably was cold. But that's  not the same as good acting. Agree with everyone else that Room, Spotlight and, The Big Short all much better. 

Best acting this year? Mark Rylance in Bridge of Spies. But he's  only up for a supporting role


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 19, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Knock Knock staring Keanu Reeves, this is definitely not for children.
		
Click to expand...

I thought this was a terrible film.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 19, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			He should not be awarded an oscar for doing not much more than looking cold for the duration of the film.  Ok, he endured a lot and he probably was cold. But that's  not the same as good acting. Agree with everyone else that Room, Spotlight and, The Big Short all much better. 

*Best acting this year? Mark Rylance in Bridge of Spies. *But he's  only up for a supporting role
		
Click to expand...

I'd second that, he was absolutely brilliant, made Tom Hanks look average.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I thought this was a terrible film.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, the rehearsals must have been a nightmare, but not a bad gig


----------



## Odvan (Feb 19, 2016)

Just finished watchin 'Room'. Very good indeed. Jacob Tremblay was nothing short of magnificent.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 20, 2016)

just watched Deadpool,great film and some really good cheesy one liners.
ps. watched it on ranierland ,good copy too.


----------



## sandmagnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Just watched it myself,was ok! Hoping suicide squad is better.just got room left to watch now.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 20, 2016)

Loved Deadpool, laughed out loud a lot but it also had a few surprisingly touching moments. One of the best Marvel films.


----------



## snell (Feb 20, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			Watched The Martian yesterday.... Wished I'd made more of an effort, whilst it was on release, and seen it on a big screen... Been done before but none the less still more than watchable...
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly! Easily the best film ive seen this year......granted we're bearly 2 months in


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 24, 2016)

Watched "Dances with Wolves" again last night.
Absolutely brilliant film.
Superb acting, superb soundtrack, superb scenery.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Watched "Dances with Wolves" again last night.
Absolutely brilliant film.
Superb acting, superb soundtrack, superb scenery.
		
Click to expand...

Costner has made some real dross in his time...
But, this has to be the absolute best of his work... Great film...

Last of the Mohicans next?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 24, 2016)

Watched Stonehearst asylum last night,decent watch.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 25, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			Costner has made some real dross in his time...
But, this has to be the absolute best of his work... Great film...

Last of the Mohicans next?
		
Click to expand...

Another great film. Never been a big Day Lewis fan, but he was good in this.
Since watching Wolves the other day I cannot get the bloody soundtrack out of my head!!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2016)

I NEVER sit through a film without missing at least half of it by nodding off but I did see, and enjoy, Bridge of spies recently, I guess that I remember the true story as it unfolded at the time which made it more true to me


----------



## xcore (Feb 25, 2016)

I watched bridge of spies, all happened before my time but I do find the Cold War fascinating!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 25, 2016)

Off to see _The Revenant _this evening.  Nothing else worth watching..._Grimsby_?


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 25, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Off to see _The Revenant _this evening.  Nothing else worth watching..._Grimsby_?
		
Click to expand...

Triple 9? My first impressions of Grimsby from
The advert were not good.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 27, 2016)

Heads up on an Argentinian film on BBC2 tonight at 12.40am, The Secrets In Their Eyes. Really great film well worth recording.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 28, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Heads up on an Argentinian film on BBC2 tonight at 12.40am, The Secrets In Their Eyes. Really great film well worth recording.
		
Click to expand...

Love a subtitled film. After seeing the ratings on Rotten Tomatoes and IMDb I've taken your tip on board and recorded :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 29, 2016)

Grimsby get massacred on a review on the radio over the weekend, added to by real people who had watched it and really didn't like it.

I saw Deadpool last night and loved it. If Ted had made a super hero film.......Tasteless, offensive, violent, sharp and very funny. Disheartened by the endless trailers for DC and Marvel films, I like them but this is saturation point, but Deadpool is worth it.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 29, 2016)

Agree on Deadpool, not laughed so much in ages, a real breath of fresh air in a stale genre


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 29, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Off to see _The Revenant _this evening.  Nothing else worth watching..._Grimsby_?
		
Click to expand...

Well - _The Revenant_ was pretty gritty and grim - but we both 'enjoyed' it.  And hats off to LDC - pretty darned awesome - worthy of the Oscar.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 29, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Agree on Deadpool, not laughed so much in ages, a real breath of fresh air in a stale genre
		
Click to expand...

i just dont get what was so 'funny' about it. i laughed about twice, and generally at things most people didnt.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 29, 2016)

Did you like Ted or Kick Ass? Possibly even Kingsman. Same style of film. You get it or you don't.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 29, 2016)

Liked Kick Ass and Kingsman but not so keen on Ted


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 29, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did you like Ted or Kick Ass? Possibly even Kingsman. Same style of film. You get it or you don't.
		
Click to expand...

Loved both Teds and really enjoyed Kingsman. 

However, the humour didnt feel forced like it did in Deadpool. 

as an example, when he first called that girl with shaved head Sinead. That was very clever and i laughed a lot. Most people didnt!

However, when i heard it for the 65th time and then he had to clarify why he called her Sinead at the end. I was bored.

Oh and also, George Michael released Careless Whisper, Not Wham! 

That annoyed me too.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 29, 2016)

although in America it was credited to Wham! i accept that


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 29, 2016)

Does that mean Andrew Ridgely copped some money for it? Well done to him if he did. Ha ha

I thought it took the mickey out of itself and the genre, starting with the opening credits and it kept on going. I laughed at huge chunks of this but no film is ever going to be to everyones taste, especially something like this. I thought it was smart, sharp and as my daughter would say, sassy.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 29, 2016)

May be just due to what I was dealing with at the time but I also found the way it dealt with Cancer quite touching in places.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 29, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Does that mean Andrew Ridgely copped some money for it? Well done to him if he did. Ha ha

I thought it took the mickey out of itself and the genre, starting with the opening credits and it kept on going. I laughed at huge chunks of this but no film is ever going to be to everyones taste, especially something like this. I thought it was smart, sharp and as my daughter would say, sassy.
		
Click to expand...

Is that what he did for the entire Wham! Career?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 29, 2016)

Yep but who is the fool there. He toured the world, played the rock star, took the money. All off the back of being George's mate. Afterwards he retired and played with fast cars. Genius.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 29, 2016)

Limitless - OK
The Revenant - Good
Spotlight - Very Good
Anomalisa - Good but down right weird !!

Next up 

Room
The Martian
A Brilliant Young Mind


----------



## sandmagnet (Feb 29, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Limitless - OK
The Revenant - Good
Spotlight - Very Good
Anomalisa - Good but down right weird !!

Next up 

Room
The Martian
A Brilliant Young Mind
		
Click to expand...

Room is good and liked the Martian very much.
normally a bit of a wait for good films now after the oscars.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 29, 2016)

Does anyone else use Putlocker?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 29, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Does anyone else use Putlocker?
		
Click to expand...

No,but will have a look. 
Cheers Bob.


----------



## sandmagnet (Feb 29, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Does anyone else use Putlocker?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Bob it's what I use.


----------



## xcore (Feb 29, 2016)

The Big Short, good but confusing!


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 1, 2016)

After earlier saying that I like longer films I have to say that The Revenant is an exception - it dragged in the middle quite a lot, the story barely advanced in the middle 45 minutes.

Also, I'm struggling to agree that it deserves all the plaudits it has received. 

SLIGHT SPOILER BELOW

Without giving away anything too specific, he wouldn't have survived with those injuries. I doubt he'd have been saved by modern medical advances, he certainly wouldn't have back then. He'd have bled out and even if that hadn't happened, the infections he'd be suffering would seen him off in a day or two.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 1, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			After earlier saying that I like longer films I have to say that The Revenant is an exception - it dragged in the middle quite a lot, the story barely advanced in the middle 45 minutes.

Also, I'm struggling to agree that it deserves all the plaudits it has received. 

SLIGHT SPOILER BELOW

Without giving away anything too specific, he wouldn't have survived with those injuries. I doubt he'd have been saved by modern medical advances, he certainly wouldn't have back then. He'd have bled out and even if that hadn't happened, the infections he'd be suffering would seen him off in a day or two.
		
Click to expand...

The more I've heard about this film, the less bothered I am about watching it.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 1, 2016)

It was good but Hardy's phoney American accent put me off a bit. Sometimes it's better to put an unknown actor into certain roles, I just wasn't convinced by him in this particular film.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 1, 2016)

Odvan said:



			The more I've heard about this film, the less bothered I am about watching it.
		
Click to expand...

After one hour, have a 30 minute nap, you'll be at no loss.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 11, 2016)

Finally watched 'The Big Short' tonight. Really enjoyed it, thought Steve Carell and Christian Bale were superb. Particularly Carell who, in a type of role an audience hasn't really seen him play, sucked you into his characters frustrations, beliefs and in the end, dilemma!

And if was based on *100%* fact, then blimey, quite an eye opener too.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 12, 2016)

Not related to a specific film, but if there are regular attendees here, Odeon have just brought out a Limitless ticket; Â£17.99 per month DD or Â£205 up front for 12 months of pretty much unlimited cinema.  Supplements involved for Premiere seating, 3D or central London, but still good value.  Mrs BiM's diary says we have already been to 10 this calendar year so we will be giving that a run.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 12, 2016)

finally got round to watching Kingsman ,thoroughly enjoyable film ,great role for Sam Jackson .


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 12, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not related to a specific film, but if there are regular attendees here, Odeon have just brought out a Limitless ticket; Â£17.99 per month DD or Â£205 up front for 12 months of pretty much unlimited cinema.  Supplements involved for Premiere seating, 3D or central London, but still good value.  Mrs BiM's diary says we have already been to 10 this calendar year so we will be giving that a run.
		
Click to expand...

Cineworld also do it for people who have one of those closer.


----------



## nailed it (Mar 12, 2016)

Conspiracy.
I found this the other day,just stumbled across it.

Great movie.
10/10

Kenneth Branagh plays Heydrich and Stanley Tucci plays Himmler.
The rest of the cast are mainly top British actors.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 12, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Cineworld also do it for people who have one of those closer.
		
Click to expand...

True, mentioned the Odeon one because Cineworld and I think Vue have been doing it for a while and we've been cursing that Odeon didn't do it, now they've come on board thought I'd share.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 12, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			True, mentioned the Odeon one because Cineworld and I think Vue have been doing it for a while and we've been cursing that Odeon didn't do it, now they've come on board thought I'd share.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's good. Was just trying to be helpful &#128513;


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not related to a specific film, but if there are regular attendees here, Odeon have just brought out a Limitless ticket; Â£17.99 per month DD or Â£205 up front for 12 months of pretty much unlimited cinema.  Supplements involved for Premiere seating, 3D or central London, but still good value.  Mrs BiM's diary says we have already been to 10 this calendar year so we will be giving that a run.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't got a scooby how much it is to go to the cinema ðŸ¤”


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			I haven't got a scooby how much it is to go to the cinema æ¨‚
		
Click to expand...

Â£10.95 for a standard seat, Â£12.45 for the posh ones.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 14, 2016)

Got the Blu ray of "Pan" on Friday, watched it yesterday evening. Not a bad film at all, pure escapism.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2016)

Saw London Has Fallen last night. It's never going to trouble the Oscar awards committee but if you are after a bit of entertaining escapism you could do a lot worse, got a few cracking one-liners too.


----------



## Jates12 (Mar 14, 2016)

TLDR all posts.

Coach Carter is one of the best films ever. Would highly recommend a watch if you enjoy sports films.


----------



## Piece (Mar 14, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Saw London Has Fallen last night. It's never going to trouble the Oscar awards committee but if you are after a bit of entertaining escapism you could do a lot worse, got a few cracking one-liners too.
		
Click to expand...

Olympus Has Fallen was really good. Look foward to LHF.

Watched San Andreas this afternoon. Really well done disaster movie with ALL the Hollywood cliches. 

Also saw The Impossible too. Good film with a hard subject matter.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 14, 2016)

Piece said:



			Olympus Has Fallen was really good. Look foward to LHF.

Watched San Andreas this afternoon. Really well done disaster movie with ALL the Hollywood cliches. 

Also saw The Impossible too. Good film with a hard subject matter.
		
Click to expand...

I love a good action movie, but I thought San Andreas was one of the worst films I've ever seen


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2016)

A film called Remember staring Christopher Plumber, slow but with a interesting twist .


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Â£10.95 for a standard seat, Â£12.45 for the posh ones.
		
Click to expand...

Â£25 to take someone to the pics, that's outrageous, I used to go on a Saturday morning to watch all the cartoons for a tanner ðŸ˜³


----------



## Piece (Mar 14, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I love a good action movie, but I thought San Andreas was one of the worst films I've ever seen
		
Click to expand...

Note how I said it was really well done...not really good


----------



## GB72 (Mar 15, 2016)

Watch San Andreas on Sky last night, good effects but awful film. 

Next Cinema trip will be Batman v Superman in a couple of weeks. This weekend is all about Daredevil season 2


----------



## user2010 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looking forward to Captain America: Civil War, now that Spiderman and Ant-Man will be linking up with the Avengers finally.:thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 15, 2016)

Watched the Martian over the weekend. Not impressed at all, Matt Damon was annoying and I give it 6/10 at most.

Some will love it I'm sure but it didn't work for me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Not a film , but " Better call Saul " the spin off from Breaking Bad is enjoyable :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Mar 27, 2016)

I just watched the most recent Star wars film. What a waste of 2 hours that was


----------



## Piece (Mar 27, 2016)

Jack Reacher. First time i saw it, i liked it. Second time...ho hum. Not so much.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 28, 2016)

Piece said:



			Jack Reacher. First time i saw it, i liked it. Second time...ho hum. Not so much.
		
Click to expand...

Could never take that film seriously; the lead character in the books was my height, twice as broad and was played by someone who comes up to my belly button.  A shame because it was quite true to the book.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 28, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Not a film , but " Better call Saul " the spin off from Breaking Bad is enjoyable :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed Breaking Bad,but I couldn't get into Better call Saul. 
I might give it another go.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 28, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Could never take that film seriously; the lead character in the books was my height, twice as broad and was played by someone who comes up to my belly button.  A shame because it was quite true to the book.
		
Click to expand...

This film was a crime. I love the book series but putting Tom Cruise as the lead was like casting Julian Clary as the next James Bond. Once they got that wrong I couldn't take the rest of the film seriously. Now if Liam Hemsworth or similar had been the lead it could have been a different story.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 28, 2016)

Bit late to the party but watched the new Star Wars movie this morning. What a film!! So glad they've managed to resurrect it after those terrible prequels


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I really enjoyed Breaking Bad,but I couldn't get into Better call Saul. 
I might give it another go.
		
Click to expand...

Would recommend another go, I'm up to date series 2 and it gets interesting. A few old faces from Breaking Bad start to appear .:thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Bad Ass, :lol:


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 28, 2016)

London has fallen, decent enough, plenty of gungho macho b.s , worth a watch

the fifth wave, very dissapointing


----------



## User62651 (Mar 28, 2016)

Watched under orders 'What we did on our holidays' a couple of nights ago, I was reticent, thought it would be a bit twee, kind of Richard Curtis type thing but no, it was quite an absorbing drama, funny, a little dark comedy and enjoyable. Nice when films turn out better than you expect, doesn't happen often.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 28, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Watched under orders 'What we did on our holidays' a couple of nights ago, I was reticent, thought it would be a bit twee, kind of Richard Curtis type thing but no, it was quite an absorbing drama, funny, a little dark comedy and enjoyable. Nice when films turn out better than you expect, doesn't happen often.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs BiM & I both enjoyed that one too, both thought it was very good.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 29, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Could never take that film seriously; the lead character in the books was my height, twice as broad and was played by someone who comes up to my belly button.  A shame because it was quite true to the book.
		
Click to expand...

It's a role that was almost written to be played by Dwayne 'The Rock" Johnson.

Finally saw Deadpool.  Very funny!!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 29, 2016)

We watched The Intern (Excellent in fact wifey laughed out loud....TWICE so raising this to unprecedented funny levels in our house!) and The Sandlot (Good) over the weekend.


----------



## MarkE (Mar 29, 2016)

Just caught up with The Force Awakens. Much better than I anticipated. Any fan of the original will love it. 
Saw Deadpool last night. I loved it, funny as...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 29, 2016)

Mad Max Fury Road - that was two hours of my life I'll never get back - did anything else happen outside of freaks attacking the convoy?
Predestination - on Sky Films right now - really clever time travel idea.


----------



## Piece (Mar 30, 2016)

Rise of the Foot Soldier.  London gangster movie shot over a few decades. Bizarre, B movie type, but quietly interesting. Plenty of choice language though!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 30, 2016)

Midnight Special was last night's Screen Unseen offering.  Not dreadful but not quite worthy of the rave ratings in both the Minister's opinion & mine, although in fairness neither of us are great Sci-Fi buffs.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 30, 2016)

just watched Big hero 6 ,surprisingly good .
 also watched the remake of ... i spit on your grave . ...not a woman to mess with that one . not a bad remake.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2016)

If you are in need of a feel good film, Eddie The Eagle is for you.  Thoroughly enjoyable and entertaining.


----------



## Piece (Apr 7, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Midnight Special was last night's Screen Unseen offering.  Not dreadful but not quite worthy of the rave ratings in both the Minister's opinion & mine, although in fairness neither of us are great Sci-Fi buffs.
		
Click to expand...

I think me and the wife are planning to see this tomorrow. Or Deadpool. Or Batman v Superman. Yes we are Sci-Fiers!

Saw Zootropolis today. Run-of-the-mill Disney offering, by the same director I think that did Cars. Not a patch on that I'm afraid, but the kids liked it.


----------



## Piece (Apr 8, 2016)

Saw Midnight Special tonight. It is a story rather than a film. Nice change from the stock blockbusters with twists and turns. Some won't like it and get bored, but did a job for me.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 9, 2016)

just watched Batman V Superman .what a great movie.
   highly recommended.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 10, 2016)

The poacher said:



			just watched Batman V Superman .what a great movie.
   highly recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Someone has to like it I suppose


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 10, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Someone has to like it I suppose
		
Click to expand...

too dark for your taste ?
 i watched it being totally sceptical about Batman even being mentioned in the same breath as Superman .but i think they did a good job .a touch slow to start with but improved as it went on .


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 10, 2016)

Coming to a cinema near you soon .....   Harry Potter v the Cast of Riverdance.

As in, enough of these crap film mash-ups.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Coming to a cinema near you soon .....   Harry Potter v the Cast of Riverdance.

As in, enough of these crap film mash-ups.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't Batman vs Superman actually in the original comics ? As opposed to film makers trying a mash up ?


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 10, 2016)

Last night i watched 'the trust' with nick cage, some good acting but a disappointing script

4/10 had potential but could do better.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Isn't Batman vs Superman actually in the original comics ? As opposed to film makers trying a mash up ?
		
Click to expand...

Sort of. Some of the Batman v Superman stuff, especially the fight scenes, armoured batman etc is taken from the Dark Knight Returns, a classic Frank Miller graphic novel featuring an aging and retired Batman and Superman fights Wars for the US government. The fact that Robin was killed was taken from a series called A Death in the Family.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 11, 2016)

The poacher said:



			too dark for your taste ?
 i watched it being totally sceptical about Batman even being mentioned in the same breath as Superman .but i think they did a good job .a touch slow to start with but improved as it went on .
		
Click to expand...

I wont even bother watching it. Just saw how bad all of the reviews were. 

I'm so fed up with the lack of imagination in cinema nowadays. every other film released is a comic remake. So boring. 

Deadpool tried to 'change it up' a bit, but i thought the comedy was so forced and still followed the exact same storyline all of these films have - 

Hero has adversity, overcomes it in big end scene. End Film


----------



## jdpjamesp (Apr 11, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Could never take that film seriously; the lead character in the books was my height, twice as broad and was played by someone who comes up to my belly button.  A shame because it was quite true to the book.
		
Click to expand...

"Like Tom Cruise in a footspa, I was out of my depth." Rhod Gilbert :rofl:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 11, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I wont even bother watching it. Just saw how bad all of the reviews were. 

I'm so fed up with the lack of imagination in cinema nowadays. every other film released is a comic remake. So boring. 

Deadpool tried to 'change it up' a bit, but i thought the comedy was so forced and still followed the exact same storyline all of these films have - 

Hero has adversity, overcomes it in big end scene. End Film
		
Click to expand...

  i think you had better take a look ,it dosent fit your idea of a synopsis


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 11, 2016)

The Nice Guys looks to be worthy of a watch when it comes out [June I think]...

Not one to take the kids to though...


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 12, 2016)

A Dark Horse, Dream Alliance,  a documentary film/ story :thup:


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 12, 2016)

What we did on our holiday.

Very funny !!!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			A Dark Horse, Dream Alliance,  a documentary film/ story :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We recorded Dark Horse on catchup at the weekend but haven't watched it yet, supposed to be very good.


----------



## super hans (Apr 12, 2016)

I had the misfortune of starting to watch John Wick at the weekend starring Keanu Reeves.

Started off promisingly, but got halfway through and had to turn it off - absolute mince.

avoid at all costs


----------



## Piece (Apr 12, 2016)

super hans said:



			I had the misfortune of starting to watch John Wick at the weekend starring Keanu Reeves.

Started off promisingly, but got halfway through and had to turn it off - absolute mince.

avoid at all costs
		
Click to expand...

Trying watching Knock Knock. Midway through it and is the turkey of the year. Keanu is dreadful!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 13, 2016)

Piece said:



			Trying watching Knock Knock. Midway through it and is the turkey of the year. Keanu is dreadful!
		
Click to expand...


that was a terrible film ,i tried watching as well ,who thinks these films up? god awful .


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 13, 2016)

super hans said:



			I had the misfortune of starting to watch John Wick at the weekend starring Keanu Reeves.

Started off promisingly, but got halfway through and had to turn it off - absolute mince.

avoid at all costs
		
Click to expand...

I quite enjoyed John Wick.

I'm liking the look of Suicide Squad when it arrives, and The Nice Guys as mentioned above.....

[video=youtube;HWvzhfI4SuM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWvzhfI4SuM[/video]


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 13, 2016)

Watched Spotlight last week, great film, probably not comfortable viewing if your a catholic.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 13, 2016)

Suicide Squad is certainly the one I am looking forward to most at the moment.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 13, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			I quite enjoyed John Wick.
		
Click to expand...

+1 to that.  No more or less implausible than London Has fallen or the Bond films.



ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Watched Spotlight last week, great film, probably not comfortable viewing if your a catholic.
		
Click to expand...

Or if you're a priest.  Be interesting to know exactly how much was true and how much was Hollywood licence, but a great film & deserving of its Oscar in my opinion.

Off to give Batman v. Superman a run later despite the warnings on hereâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2016)

Batman v Superman; well it wasn't quite as bad as I thought from the reviews on here but I wouldn't rave about it either.  Let's hope the sequel it is so obviously  setting up is a vast improvement.


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 15, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			+1 to that.  No more or less implausible than London Has fallen or the Bond films.



Or if you're a priest.  Be interesting to know exactly how much was true and how much was Hollywood licence, but a great film & deserving of its Oscar in my opinion.

Off to give Batman v. Superman a run later despite the warnings on hereâ€¦â€¦..
		
Click to expand...

Tbh BIM I think they toned it down to the truth! Some of things I've read about it are truly shocking!! Watched the tunnel season 2,I know not a film but great watch. Just waiting on s2 of Gomorrah now!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 15, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Tbh BIM I think they toned it down to the truth! Some of things I've read about it are truly shocking!!
		
Click to expand...

Reading this you might be right;

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/spotlight/catholic-church-abuse-true-story-facts/

My comment on seeing the end credits about Cardinal Law echoed Mark Ruffalo's, the big difference being that his wouldn't earn him an infraction on hereâ€¦â€¦â€¦...


----------



## Piece (Apr 15, 2016)

Watched Interstellar again. Gets better every time I see it.


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 16, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Reading this you might be right;

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/spotlight/catholic-church-abuse-true-story-facts/

My comment on seeing the end credits about Cardinal Law echoed Mark Ruffalo's, the big difference being that his wouldn't earn him an infraction on hereâ€¦â€¦â€¦...
		
Click to expand...

Yep all them places it was done at around the world shocking! Great film mind you.
big fan of interstellar myself piece. Most of Jessica chasten movies are good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 17, 2016)

Double header tonight.  The second one was The Jungle Book.  A new take on an old story, very enjoyable with some good humour.

The first film we saw tonight was Eye In The Sky.  If you don't have an opinion on drone warfare before you watch it, you probably will afterwards.  If you did have a view on drone warfare it may change.  For me, it was compelling viewing, raising a number of questions on a wide range of issues & it brought home the effects on those involved, yet did so without preaching or being condescending.  Not a duff performance by anybody and Alan Rickman was excellent, particularly in his final rebuke to a politician.  I loved Spotlight and thought it was worthy of its best film Oscar, I think that Eye In The Sky is equally as good if not better.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Double header tonight.  The second one was The Jungle Book.  A new take on an old story, very enjoyable with some good humour.
		
Click to expand...

Have seen clips of this and did wonder if they'd pull it off. 

However having also seen him doing the rounds of the various plugging shows last week, the kid playing Mowgli is so irritatingly precocious in real life that I'm not sure I could endure him for 2 hours.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 18, 2016)

Watched Spy In The Sky the other day.
One of those films when the audience leaves very quietly.
Shot in real time, lots of suspense, with the scenario constantly changing.


----------



## Russ_D (Apr 18, 2016)

Im a fan of Clint Eastwood's westerns so for me it would have to be The Good The Bad and The Ugly, Pale Rider or The Outlaw Josey Wales.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 22, 2016)

Just finished watching The Blues Brothers.  Forgotten how good it is.


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 23, 2016)

Miracles from heaven based on a true story was very good.


----------



## Piece (Apr 23, 2016)

Raided Netflix...Ip Man, Ip Man II, Kung Fu Killer. Martial arts action with Donnie Yen. Good stuff.

On Sky...Southpaw. Bit naff that.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 24, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Just finished watching The Blues Brothers.  Forgotten how good it is.
		
Click to expand...

I was at Universal Studios a few weeks back and decided to watch the tribute show that runs four times a day.   Whilst standing talking with one of the organisers, an American came up to her and asked "are these the original actors performing?"

Outside of John Belushi having been dead for over 30 years, I'm sure Dan Ackroyd has nothing better to do in his 70s than perform at a theme park for the tourists.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 24, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I was at Universal Studios a few weeks back and decided to watch the tribute show that runs four times a day.   Whilst standing talking with one of the organisers, an American came up to her and asked "are these the original actors performing?"

Outside of John Belushi having been dead for over 30 years, I'm sure Dan Ackroyd has nothing better to do in his 70s than perform at a theme park for the tourists.
		
Click to expand...

Priceless.  I thought the American who asked the crew member on the roof observation deck of the Rockefeller Centre, about 70 floors up, why it was called the Top of the Rock shouldn't be let out unsupervised, but it appears that this one is even worse (unless my one has travelled south without their carerâ€¦â€¦.)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 24, 2016)

When this guy walked off, the organiser looked at me and smiled knowing she wanted to say "My god what a moron" but all Universal guests are guests are always right.   She did laugh when I commented "it's OK, I know exactly what you're thinking".     

Then the two guys impersonating Elwood and Jake were absolutely terrible.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 24, 2016)

Quick heads up on a film called Her on Film4 at 9 tonight. Supposed to be pretty goddam good  and worth watching or recording.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 24, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Quick heads up on a film called Her on Film4 at 9 tonight. Supposed to be pretty goddam good  and worth watching or recording.
		
Click to expand...

  have got it on record.:thup:


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 25, 2016)

Triple 9 - Absolute pony


----------



## Piece (Apr 25, 2016)

The Interview. Too silly for me, and that is saying something. Some good moments though.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 25, 2016)

Piece said:



			The Interview. Too silly for me, and that is saying something. Some good moments though.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, was way to stupid for me.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 25, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Just finished watching The Blues Brothers.  Forgotten how good it is.
		
Click to expand...

love that film, we used to watch it every night when i was a Student.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 25, 2016)

The Blues Brothers has to be in nearly everyone's top 100 possibly even top 10...


Caught up with Bridge of Spies this week end... A bit underwhelmed... OK but not a great....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 25, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Quick heads up on a film called Her on Film4 at 9 tonight. Supposed to be pretty goddam good  and worth watching or recording.
		
Click to expand...


  not quite what i was expecting and not really for me .


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 26, 2016)

Caught up on The force awakens... Yawn. HID loved it but I found it shallow and boring. She was leaping around the room with a poker in her hand and making buzzing noises - I must sort her meds out.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 26, 2016)

the wife watched the new jungle book yesterday ,she said the effects were good but the film was just so .[pun intended]


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 26, 2016)

Watched "Coming to America" again the other day.   When we all hadn't realised Eddie Murphy was a one-trick pony.    Tremendous film, lots of laughs, Murphy and Arsenio Hall just arsing about all through it and a superb link back to Trading Places as well.   A good 90 minutes well spent.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 26, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			She was leaping around the room with a poker in her hand and making buzzing noises
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure that was a poker that was buzzing?


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 26, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Watched "Coming to America" again the other day.   When we all hadn't realised Eddie Murphy was a one-trick pony.    Tremendous film, lots of laughs, Murphy and Arsenio Hall just arsing about all through it and a superb link back to Trading Places as well.   A good 90 minutes well spent.
		
Click to expand...

"The royal penis is clean" scene gets me every time.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 27, 2016)

The poacher said:



			not quite what i was expecting and not really for me .
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunate you didn't like it, we finished watching it last night and thought it was superb.
I loved the idea and feel of the film.


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 28, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Unfortunate you didn't like it, we finished watching it last night and thought it was superb.
I loved the idea and feel of the film.
		
Click to expand...

Yep one of the good films I saw last year really liked it myself.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 30, 2016)

Watched The Jersey Boys last night on Sky and really enjoyed it.

Valli was a bit before my time but I heard Sherry on the radio the other day and got hooked a bit since.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 30, 2016)

Finally saw the imitation game. Not a fan of benedict cumberbatch, but what a great film. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 30, 2016)

Bridge of spies. Better than I expected.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2016)

Capt America, Civil War. Very good. Far darker and more thoughtful than past films. Too long, aren't most films now, but this is a proper film. The main fight sequence is very good and also very funny. 

Not one for kids this time. This is not an Avengers film.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 2, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Capt America, Civil War. Very good. Far darker and more thoughtful than past films. Too long, aren't most films now, but this is a proper film. The main fight sequence is very good and also very funny. 

Not one for kids this time. This is not an Avengers film.
		
Click to expand...


looking forward to this film.


----------



## User62651 (May 30, 2016)

Bit late here but thought I'd mention on BBC IPplayer films section 'Margin Call' is available just now, free of course. Terrific film imo following events (based on true story) in a major US Investment Bank leading into the 2008 market crash. Low budget but great acting by Spacey, Irons, Bettany, Moore, Tucci etc al as their world is about to come crashing down. Few years old now but worth a watch if you haven't seen it.


----------



## MarkE (May 30, 2016)

Just watched 10 Cloverfield lane. Brilliant film, John Goodman is superb.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 1, 2016)

Watched  Angry birds with the kids. They loved it, some good jokes scenes for the adults as well.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 1, 2016)

One not to watch - Daddys Home -  rented it yesterday, overall pretty poor, well below Will Ferrells usual decent standard - give it a miss.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jun 1, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			One not to watch - Daddys Home -  rented it yesterday, overall pretty poor, well below Will Ferrells usual decent standard - give it a miss.
		
Click to expand...

I thought this when I watched it, his last few have been really poor.

The one with Kevin Hart (Get Hard I think it was called) was really shabby too!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 1, 2016)

Watched Pixels with oldest grandson yesterday...

We both really enjoyed it...
Especially the guest appearance by Lord Tyrion ...

Anyhow the upshot being that today I had to dig out the Atari for some old time gaming...
And, the little perisher beat me hands down on every game ....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 12, 2016)

Watched The Nice Guys this evening.  Slightly offbeat comedy that got a little silly in places but was watchable and entertaining.  The better film of the weekend was Money Monster, a drama with George Clooney & Julia Roberts as host & producer of a a money advice programme, the host of which is taken hostage by a disgruntled viewer whose investments went south.  Some interesting twists and a fresh idea.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 12, 2016)

The Revenant.... I went and stacked the dishwasher for the last 5 mins. Some stunning photography but...


----------



## GB72 (Jun 13, 2016)

On the flight out watched Deadpool again, still very funny, In the Heart of The Sea, story that Moby Dick was based on and that was entertaining and The Martian that was very good indeed. For Tuesday nights flight home I have lined up Creed, Bridge of Spy's and The Hateful Eight


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 13, 2016)

GB72 said:



			On the flight out watched Deadpool again, still very funny, In the Heart of The Sea, story that Moby Dick was based on and that was entertaining and The Martian that was very good indeed. For Tuesday nights flight home I have lined up Creed, Bridge of Spy's and The Hateful Eight
		
Click to expand...

being a big Rocky fan i was totally dissapointed with Creed.
 i enjoyed In the heart of the sea and the Hateful 8 is a decent watch as well.
   i watched the new fantastic four and apart from being four of them with the same powers the background story was way off the mark with the original comic book story.it was watchable though.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 13, 2016)

Of mice and men...

Films don't need to have a 'hero' to be worth a viewing...

Read the book many moons ago but up until yesterday the film had passed me by...
More than worth digging out to watch...


----------



## QuadBogey (Jun 13, 2016)

Check out Sicario, that film was amazing and had you on the edge of your seat


----------



## Piece (Jun 13, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			i watched the new fantastic four and apart from being four of them with the same powers the background story was way off the mark with the original comic book story.it was watchable though.
		
Click to expand...

For me, it is the opposite. I thought the start was OK, but then it was just tosh for the rest. I really like these type of movies usually.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 13, 2016)

QuadBogey said:



			Check out Sicario, that film was amazing and had you on the edge of your seat
		
Click to expand...

Yeah great film that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 13, 2016)

GB72 said:



			On the flight out watched Deadpool again, still very funny, In the Heart of The Sea, story that Moby Dick was based on and that was entertaining and The Martian that was very good indeed. For Tuesday nights flight home I have lined up Creed, Bridge of Spy's and The Hateful Eight
		
Click to expand...

Caught up with Concussion on our flight as it never seemed to make it to our cinema.  Great performance by Will Smith and if it is even remotely close to the truth the NFL should be thoroughly ashamed of themselves.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Watching Tin Cup  again on the Golf Chanel .:fore:


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 16, 2016)

Missus is away this weekend, any film recommendations for tonight and tomorrow?
No Transformer type action suggestions please &#128513;


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Missus is away this weekend, any film recommendations for tonight and tomorrow?
No Transformer type action suggestions please &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Sicario :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 16, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Missus is away this weekend, any film recommendations for tonight and tomorrow?
No Transformer type action suggestions please &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

Spotlight
Eye in the Sky
Concussion


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 16, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Sicario :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Seen it &#128513; great shout though as it was a superb film.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 16, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Spotlight
Eye in the Sky
Concussion
		
Click to expand...

Watched Spotlight, being an NFL fan Concussion intrigues me, any good?


----------



## njrose51 (Jun 16, 2016)

I really like Manhunter - original version - or you could do the Godfather trilogy.  

If not a film, how about a binge on a box set - Walking Dead, Lost, Sopranos?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 16, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Missus is away this weekend, any film recommendations for tonight and tomorrow?
No Transformer type action suggestions please &#55357;&#56833;
		
Click to expand...

When in a similar position I tend to re-visit old favourites...

The Godfather
A Bridge too Far
Zulu

Being recent examples...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Seen it &#128513; great shout though as it was a superb film.
		
Click to expand...

Try, Gone Girl , Ben Afflek 2014


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 16, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Try, Gone Girl , Ben Afflek 2014
		
Click to expand...

Seen it as well, another cracker.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 16, 2016)

Anything left field a bit like The Lobster?
I like a bit of art house kinda stuff when the missus is away.
*slips on smoking jacket and slides cig into holder*


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 16, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Anything left field a bit like The Lobster?
I like a bit of art house kinda stuff when the missus is away.
*slips on smoking jacket and slides cig into holder*
		
Click to expand...


I, Daniel Blake


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Anything left field a bit like The Lobster?
I like a bit of art house kinda stuff when the missus is away.
*slips on smoking jacket and slides cig into holder*
		
Click to expand...

I just couldn't get Lobster :confused but i enjoyed these 2

Careful what you wish for 2015,
 and
Remember,   2015 Christopher Plummer


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 16, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Watched Spotlight, being an NFL fan Concussion intrigues me, any good?
		
Click to expand...

I felt it was not dissimilar to Spotlight in as much as it investigated the issue of the injuries but was a bit more biographical in relation to the doctor rather than just concentrating solely on the investigation as Spotlight did.  Not quite as intense as Spotlight but both Mrs BiM & I found it both entertaining & informative.

I'd also say that Mrs BiM & I felt Spotlight thoroughly deserved its Oscar, but that Eye in the Sky trumped it; filmed in real time once the scene setting had taken place, it was really intense, asked questions of you regarding your views on the subject and then turned them upside down and made you think again.  If it got next year's best film Oscar I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 16, 2016)

After all that I ended up catching up on Brickleberry &#128514;


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 16, 2016)

Eye in the Sky was very good.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Eye in the Sky was very good.
		
Click to expand...

I just watched it ,  it was very good.


----------



## Duckster (Jun 17, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Eye in the Sky was very good.
		
Click to expand...

Got that and "Grimsby" to watch this weekend.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 17, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			being a big Rocky fan i was totally dissapointed with Creed.
 i enjoyed In the heart of the sea and the Hateful 8 is a decent watch as well.
   i watched the new fantastic four and apart from being four of them with the same powers the background story was way off the mark with the original comic book story.it was watchable though.
		
Click to expand...

I quite enjoyed Creed as a bit of mindless fun.

Watched the Fantastic 4 yesterday. It does follow the established story in the Marvel Ultimates universe but not the more traditional origins story. Odd film, quite enjoyed the whole set up then they tried to end it in 5 minutes. Suspect there is a longer, better directors cut that was butchered when the studio lost faith in the film. Another title that will revert back to marvel I suspect


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 19, 2016)

The Graduate

Seeing Paul Simon on the telly recently reminded me I needed to watch this film again...

Forgot how good it really is and the soundtrack is spot on...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 19, 2016)

Me before You.  Peddled as a bit of a romcom; there is comedy but it is a much deeper film than that and was very well done.  Take your Kleenex.


----------



## SteveJay (Jun 19, 2016)

Watched Hush last night on Netflix, scared my wife who loves horror, although I would call it thriller rather than horror. Good suspense though and an interesting twist in the plot involving a deaf and dumb writer.

Worth a watch for those into this genre.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 20, 2016)

SteveJay said:



			Watched Hush last night on Netflix, scared my wife who loves horror, although I would call it thriller rather than horror. Good suspense though and an interesting twist in the plot involving a deaf and dumb writer.

Worth a watch for those into this genre.
		
Click to expand...

Good film , seemingly she broke 4 fingers shouting for help .


----------



## SteveJay (Jun 20, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Good film , seemingly she broke 4 fingers shouting for help .
		
Click to expand...

Horrible scene that!!!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 21, 2016)

The worse film ever = Cell , Samuel l Jackson and John Cussack , can't believe I watched it till the end. What a waste of time .


----------



## londonlewis (Jun 22, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Caught up with Concussion on our flight as it never seemed to make it to our cinema.  Great performance by Will Smith and if it is even remotely close to the truth the NFL should be thoroughly ashamed of themselves.
		
Click to expand...

I like the look of this film. Will watch it at some point. 
See if you can watch 'Head games: the global concussion crisis'. It's a good documentary about the issues with concussion in sports.


----------



## londonlewis (Jun 22, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			The worse film ever = Cell , Samuel l Jackson and John Cussack , can't believe I watched it till the end. What a waste of time .

Click to expand...

My shout for this is Jupiter Ascending. Horrendous.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 22, 2016)

londonlewis said:



			My shout for this is Jupiter Ascending. Horrendous.
		
Click to expand...


I gave up on that after 25 minutes. A truly awful film. The Oscar committee should have demanded Eddie Redmayne give his Oscar back after his perfomance in it.

Charlies Angels is the worst film I have ever seen. No redemption in any aspect of that film.


----------



## G.U.R (Jun 22, 2016)

londonlewis said:



			My shout for this is Jupiter Ascending. Horrendous.
		
Click to expand...

Big Trouble in Little China gets my vote truly awful film.


----------



## londonlewis (Jun 22, 2016)

G.U.R said:



			Big Trouble in Little China gets my vote truly awful film.
		
Click to expand...

I watched that in the 80s as a little kid and loved it. Watched it again a few years ago, good grief it was terrible!


----------



## Piece (Jun 22, 2016)

londonlewis said:



			My shout for this is Jupiter Ascending. Horrendous.
		
Click to expand...

Highlander II


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 25, 2016)

LEON


Doesn't get much better...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 26, 2016)

Just finished watching The Martian. Very good film by Ridley Scott


----------



## Piece (Jun 27, 2016)

Hmmm, Deadpool. Couldn't warm to it.


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 27, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			LEON


Doesn't get much better...
		
Click to expand...

Hard to argue


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 27, 2016)

Piece said:



			Hmmm, Deadpool. Couldn't warm to it.
		
Click to expand...

I quite liked it!


----------



## Jensen (Jun 28, 2016)

Veronica Guerin. Watched it the other night for about fourth time and still enjoyed it.
An old movie I also watched the other day was The Long Good Friday


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 29, 2016)

Independence day 2 

had so much potential but disappointed by it .


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 29, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Independence day 2 

had so much potential but disappointed by it .
		
Click to expand...

I had hopes for this. Great scenes in the ads. You have punctured my balloon.


----------



## MarkE (Jun 30, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Independence day 2 

had so much potential but disappointed by it .
		
Click to expand...

I saw the extended trailers on sky movies. I said to my wife, 'that looks exactly like 2012 but with spaceships'. Think i'll just wait for the bluray now.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Just enjoyed watching "Back in the day" a boxing/Mafia type film .


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2016)

Finally got around to watching Room last night, what a film, it will stay with you for a long time.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2016)

Will be watching Deerhunter as soon as...

Michael Cimino RIP


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2016)

Spotlight 

Brilliant - superb acting


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			LEON


Doesn't get much better...
		
Click to expand...

Not even close, top film :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			Not even close, top film :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Heat?


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Heat?
		
Click to expand...

Close but no cigar


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			Close but no cigar
		
Click to expand...

As good as Leon is (and it is very good) Heat tops it for me. 

And the Departed tops them both &#128540;


----------



## xcore (Jul 23, 2016)

Watched the latest xmen film, horrendous


----------



## Piece (Jul 23, 2016)

Star Trek Beyond....not bad


----------



## xcore (Jul 23, 2016)

White enjoyed the previous Star Trek film so guna have to catch that


----------



## Piece (Jul 24, 2016)

xcore said:



			White enjoyed the previous Star Trek film so guna have to catch that
		
Click to expand...

We watched in 3D. In hindsight, not the best idea as some of the detail was lost.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Out of the Furnace, gritty, blood and guts.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 27, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			I had hopes for this. Great scenes in the ads. You have punctured my balloon.
		
Click to expand...

If Jeff Goldbum was blown to smithereeens I'd watch it.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 27, 2016)

The Big Short, a really good film on the sub-prime mortgage crisis. 

It's been shot in an inventive way with weird cameos from celebrities playing themselves who explain complex banking terms in a layman style. 

There's not a lot of information in there for people who already understand sub-prime but the delivery is exceptionally good.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			The Big Short, a really good film on the sub-prime mortgage crisis. 

It's been shot in an inventive way with weird cameos from celebrities playing themselves who explain complex banking terms in a layman style. 

There's not a lot of information in there for people who already understand sub-prime but the delivery is exceptionally good.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds riveting. Hope they haven't overdone the CGI...


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 27, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Sounds riveting. Hope they haven't overdone the CGI...
		
Click to expand...

I guess you've never heard of documentaries. They do quite well for themselves...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 30, 2016)

Another double header this evening.  First up was Finding Dory, the sequel to Finding Nemo.  Easy to watch, up to Pixar's usual high standard of animation and dual level humour and very enjoyable.  That was followed by Jason Bourne.  The fifth film in the series is okay, but no more, for mine; the story is okay with some good twists but there's a limit to how many times you can see the same bloke having the same fights/car chases for mine, although they were well done.  However despite the theme of closure running throughout the film the end does set up the sixth film quite wellâ€¦....

Some good trailers this evening, Nine Lives looks interesting as something a bit different and Trolls shows promise on the gentle entertainment front, if you like them a bit grittier Hell or High Water could be up your street;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQoqsKoJVDw

Same writer as Sicario which was popular on here.

Eye in the Sky still best film of the year (post Oscars) for me though


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 31, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Another double header this evening.  First up was Finding Dory, the sequel to Finding Nemo.  Easy to watch, up to Pixar's usual high standard of animation and dual level humour and very enjoyable.  That was followed by Jason Bourne.  The fifth film in the series is okay, but no more, for mine; the story is okay with some good twists but there's a limit to how many times you can see the same bloke having the same fights/car chases for mine, although they were well done.  However despite the theme of closure running throughout the film the end does set up the sixth film quite wellâ€¦....

Some good trailers this evening, Nine Lives looks interesting as something a bit different and Trolls shows promise on the gentle entertainment front, if you like them a bit grittier Hell or High Water could be up your street;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQoqsKoJVDw

Same writer as Sicario which was popular on here.

Eye in the Sky still best film of the year (post Oscars) for me though
		
Click to expand...

Must admit BIM that Jason Bourne was no where as good as the other movies. Star Trek beyond not that great as well. Films have been a bit poor lately.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 31, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			I guess you've never heard of documentaries. They do quite well for themselves...
		
Click to expand...

I love documentaries.
But about mortgages????


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 31, 2016)

Piece said:



			We watched in 3D. In hindsight, not the best idea as some of the detail was lost.
		
Click to expand...

+1.
Thought the 3d stuff was overdone, too busy in parts, so as you say you missed quite a lot I suspect.


----------



## MarkE (Jul 31, 2016)

Watched Independence day:Resurgence last night.  Very poor. It's just a lesser remake of the original, with none of the build up in tension.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 31, 2016)

Ice Age; Collision Course today.  Sorry guys, one film too many.  Loved the original and the following ones were good, but this was just a pale imitation of the previous ones.


----------



## xcore (Jul 31, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			The Big Short, a really good film on the sub-prime mortgage crisis. 

It's been shot in an inventive way with weird cameos from celebrities playing themselves who explain complex banking terms in a layman style. 

There's not a lot of information in there for people who already understand sub-prime but the delivery is exceptionally good.
		
Click to expand...

i quite enjoyed this aside from the fact I didn't understand half of it ha


----------



## GB72 (Jul 31, 2016)

Suicide Squad next weekend. Tickets booked


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 1, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Another double header this evening.  First up was Finding Dory, the sequel to Finding Nemo.  Easy to watch, up to Pixar's usual high standard of animation and dual level humour and very enjoyable.  That was followed by Jason Bourne.  The fifth film in the series is okay, but no more, for mine; the story is okay with some good twists but there's a limit to how many times you can see the same bloke having the same fights/car chases for mine, although they were well done.  However despite the theme of closure running throughout the film the end does set up the sixth film quite wellâ€¦....

Some good trailers this evening, Nine Lives looks interesting as something a bit different and Trolls shows promise on the gentle entertainment front, if you like them a bit grittier Hell or High Water could be up your street;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQoqsKoJVDw

Same writer as Sicario which was popular on here.

Eye in the Sky still best film of the year (post Oscars) for me though
		
Click to expand...

Watched Jason Bourne Friday night. Had high hopes from the trailer, a big fan of the original books and previous films, but was hugely disappointed with the new film..... A lot of the same old same old, not much story since it was the same as previous films. Working in the computer industry, all the "hacking" and speed with which they access stuff was just too much, I couldn't even let it go and pretend...... Having to print the word "ENCRYPTED" on the USB stick, like you do when you want to protect something...... and opening the files instantly without try...... no just don't go there. Spotting a blurred character (that had to be magnified several times after a rewind and pause) in a live video feed whilst watching 20 different screens at the same time of a riot at night.......no.  Getting bashed in the back of the head by a dumbell and getting up instantly to fight back without your skull being smashed open..... I could go on, this film is just too bad.

The trailer for Hell or High Water looked very good, as does Suicide Squad, they were the highlights of the showing....


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 1, 2016)

Watched The Imitation Game last night, what a fantastic film.

What a great actor Cumberbatch is too :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Aug 1, 2016)

Watched Everest on Sky last night. Good film and gives a new appreciation of how dangerous it is and how tourism took it for granted


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 1, 2016)

This weekend I rewatched Foxcatcher (superb, all three main actors were worthy of an Oscar) and Mr Nobody.

Mr Nobody is a bit like Sliding Doors in a futuristic way - it deals with how a small decision can change our lives immeasurably and how sometimes inaction is the best solution.


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Watched Everest on Sky last night. Good film and gives a new appreciation of how dangerous it is and how tourism took it for granted
		
Click to expand...

 Yeah, agree with that. Everest was a good film and liked how they focussed on the tourism guide piece.


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2016)

Half way through Ant Man....


----------



## ruff-driver (Aug 1, 2016)

Watched jason bourne last night, just o.k, nowt special.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 1, 2016)

Im a huge Coen brothers fan

Never seen a bad one from them and on more than 10 occasions i have seen films that i genuinely think are works of genuis

However

Watched Hail, Cesar on Saturday  

My god it  is awful

Tripe of the highest order


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 2, 2016)

Piece said:



			Half way through Ant Man....
		
Click to expand...

Thought this was one of the best Marvel movies thus far, second to Deadpool.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2016)

London has Fallen. 
Disappointed tbh,watchable but average.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 6, 2016)

Watched Whiplash. Not my usual sort of film but quite enjoyed it. Serious drumming skills


----------



## Midnight (Aug 9, 2016)

Just finished watching The Raid 2 .
What a great film if you love fight scenes,just as good as The Raid.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 9, 2016)

Recently watched:
Ant Man.  Actually quite enjoyable with some good humour and better for me than the OTT that the Avengers have become. 
Minions.  Very disappointed with this.  I quite liked Despicable Me 1 & 2 but this just failed to hit the spot.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 18, 2016)

The BFG.  Brilliant entertainment.  Haven't read the book so can't comment on the accuracy, but thoroughly good fun, especially the breakfast at Buckingham Palace with the bottle of Frobscuttleâ€¦â€¦...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 18, 2016)

looking forward to watching THE SHALLOWS


----------



## ruff-driver (Aug 19, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			looking forward to watching THE SHALLOWS
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2016)

Suicide Squad. Not bad but not great either. Harley Quinn is a great character, the Joker was awful. Cara Deladodah was terrible, whoever cast her should be out of a job. Could have been better but it needed more humour and a better story. Missed opportunity.


----------



## Odvan (Aug 21, 2016)

Watched Bourne at the cinema earlier in the week. Perhaps it was the fact I watched it On the big scree but I found it difficult to enjoy, thought it was the weakest of the bunch and had a ridiculous car chase in it, more so than normal.

Will give it a go when it comes on Sky as I hope I'll enjoy it more on small screen.


----------



## Piece (Aug 21, 2016)

Piece said:



			Half way through Ant Man....
		
Click to expand...

Finished it! It was quite good


----------



## ruff-driver (Aug 21, 2016)

Imperium   http://gb.imdb.com/title/tt4781612/?ref_=ttpl_pl_tt

Very dull


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 21, 2016)

Just watched 3.10 to Yuma.
They really should not remake classic films.
Lots of shooting and high body count but none of the  tension of the original.


----------



## Piece (Aug 21, 2016)

Watched The Good Dinosaur with the kids tonight. Not bad.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Watched Locke the other night. I do hope they bring out a sequel, I can't sleep worrying if the concrete got poured ok?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2016)

Watched "Eye in the Sky" yesterday. 
Personally thought it was very good, very thought provoking.
Worth a viewing if you get the chance.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2016)

Piece said:



			Watched The Good Dinosaur with the kids tonight. Not bad.
		
Click to expand...

Zootropolis is pretty good.


----------



## CAD (Aug 22, 2016)

Watched Pete's dragon last night. 

Loved the original as a kid, and this one is special too! 

A good family film.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 22, 2016)

I finally got round to watching Foxcatcher and thought it was very good. Based on a true story about 2 Olympic wrestling brothers in the US and one of them......well you'll have to watch it. I gave it 8/10 as it was different and Steve Carell in a serious role was excellent.

I guess most of you have seen it already but if not worth a watch.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 22, 2016)

Watched the 1995 Heat last night. Absolutely class film and there is no chance that sort of film would get made today.


----------



## Duckster (Aug 22, 2016)

Finally got round to watching Dad's Army last night.  Wish I hadn't.


----------



## Duckster (Aug 22, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			Watched the 1995 Heat last night. Absolutely class film and there is no chance that sort of film would get made today.
		
Click to expand...

Superb film.  Just complete quality from start to finish, easily in my top 3 of all time!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 22, 2016)

I watched The Nice Guys the other night. Not what I thought it was going to be. It was VERY FUNNY in parts, real old fashioned slapstick, and just when you aren't expecting it. 

a real good 9/10 !


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 22, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			I watched The Nice Guys the other night. Not what I thought it was going to be. It was VERY FUNNY in parts, real old fashioned slapstick, and just when you aren't expecting it. 

a real good 9/10 !
		
Click to expand...

really wanted to watch this and not got around to it, nice to know it's worth a watch!


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 22, 2016)

Duckster said:



			Superb film.  Just complete quality from start to finish, easily in my top 3 of all time!
		
Click to expand...

Think pretty much everything is explained within the film if you pay attention but I still don't understand why they don't go after Waingro for more than 2 minutes. If there is a weakness in the film it is the bits involving him, just don't think he needs to exist other than to set up the ending, feels shoehorned into the early part


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 22, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I finally got round to watching Foxcatcher and thought it was very good. Based on a true story about 2 Olympic wrestling brothers in the US and one of them......well you'll have to watch it. I gave it 8/10 as it was different and Steve Carell in a serious role was excellent.

I guess most of you have seen it already but if not worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

Good film. Apparently the film crew wouldn't eat lunch with Carrell during filming because he wouldn't break character and he freaked them out.

If you like films based on true stories, consider these; 

Injustice - with Chris Evans - really solid film - 8/10
The Iceman - also has Chris Evans in but he is not the lead - true story about a man that worked as a hit man - 7/10
42 - story about Jackie Robinson and the Brooklyn Dodgers  - 7/10
Nine men out - another baseball film, an oldie with some amazing actors - about the Black Sox, baseball scandal - 7/10
Glory Road - about college basketball (I love my sports films) - 7/10

The Big Short - about shorting the housing market - really enjoyed this - Steve Carrell's character is great - 9/10 
Concussion - Will Smith film about head injuries in sports - Can't say it's amazing but worth a watch if it is on 
Death of a gentleman - if you like cricket, this is a must watch - really insightful documentary 
Extraordinary measures - Brendan Fraser, Harrison Ford - not a light-hearted film as it is about kids with a terminal illness but it is really good 

Miracle - ice hockey - very american but don't let that put you off. Kurt Russell. 


Like I say, I love my films.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 22, 2016)

londonlewis said:



			Good film. Apparently the film crew wouldn't eat lunch with Carrell during filming because he wouldn't break character and he freaked them out.

If you like films based on true stories, consider these; 

Injustice - with Chris Evans - really solid film - 8/10
The Iceman - also has Chris Evans in but he is not the lead - true story about a man that worked as a hit man - 7/10
42 - story about Jackie Robinson and the Brooklyn Dodgers  - 7/10
Nine men out - another baseball film, an oldie with some amazing actors - about the Black Sox, baseball scandal - 7/10
Glory Road - about college basketball (I love my sports films) - 7/10

The Big Short - about shorting the housing market - really enjoyed this - Steve Carrell's character is great - 9/10 
Concussion - Will Smith film about head injuries in sports - Can't say it's amazing but worth a watch if it is on 
Death of a gentleman - if you like cricket, this is a must watch - really insightful documentary 
Extraordinary measures - Brendan Fraser, Harrison Ford - not a light-hearted film as it is about kids with a terminal illness but it is really good 

Miracle - ice hockey - very american but don't let that put you off. Kurt Russell. 


Like I say, I love my films.
		
Click to expand...

watched The Big Short last weekend, my missus and mum were lost within about 10 minutes but I found it really interesting.

Carrell was brilliant in it as was Ryan Gosling.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 22, 2016)

Watched Snatch last night, not seen it for ages. Found it just as good and funny as all the other times I have watched it.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 23, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Watched Snatch last night, not seen it for ages. Found it just as good and funny as all the other times I have watched it.
		
Click to expand...


do you know what nemesis means?
 that film has some of the best one liners since blazing saddles.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 23, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			do you know what nemesis means?
 that film has some of the best one liners since blazing saddles.
		
Click to expand...

Brick Top is such a brilliant character.

I don't care if he's Muhammed 'I'm Hard' Bruce Lee


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2016)

Not for me Turkish....... I'm sweet enough


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 23, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Watched Snatch last night, not seen it for ages. Found it just as good and funny as all the other times I have watched it.
		
Click to expand...

For those who have never seen 'Snatch wars'

Contains some language !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDKiQfBs9lo


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 23, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			For those who have never seen 'Snatch wars'

Contains some language !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDKiQfBs9lo

Click to expand...

Ive never seen Snatch, but that made me PM, its amazing how gratuitous swearing is so funny.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2016)

And ooo might you be sweetheart?


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 23, 2016)

Where'd you lose him? Aint exactly a set of ****** car keys now is he?


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 23, 2016)

In the quiet words of the virgin Mary, come again


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2016)

Hence the expression "as greedy as a pig"


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 23, 2016)

Avi ,pull ya socks up


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 23, 2016)

"What's in the car?"

"Seats & a steering wheel"


----------



## user2010 (Aug 23, 2016)

Check out "Star Wars a bad lip reading" on youtube, hilarious.:thup::rofl:


----------



## xcore (Aug 23, 2016)

There will be blood 8/10 quite enjoyed it!


----------



## Lambchops (Aug 24, 2016)

Bastille Day - really enjoyed it 8/10

Money Monster - ok watch 7/10


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 24, 2016)

londonlewis said:



			Good film. Apparently the film crew wouldn't eat lunch with Carrell during filming because he wouldn't break character and he freaked them out.

If you like films based on true stories, consider these; 

Injustice - with Chris Evans - really solid film - 8/10
The Iceman - also has Chris Evans in but he is not the lead - true story about a man that worked as a hit man - 7/10
42 - story about Jackie Robinson and the Brooklyn Dodgers  - 7/10
Nine men out - another baseball film, an oldie with some amazing actors - about the Black Sox, baseball scandal - 7/10
Glory Road - about college basketball (I love my sports films) - 7/10

The Big Short - about shorting the housing market - really enjoyed this - Steve Carrell's character is great - 9/10 
Concussion - Will Smith film about head injuries in sports - Can't say it's amazing but worth a watch if it is on 
Death of a gentleman - if you like cricket, this is a must watch - really insightful documentary 
Extraordinary measures - Brendan Fraser, Harrison Ford - not a light-hearted film as it is about kids with a terminal illness but it is really good 

Miracle - ice hockey - very american but don't let that put you off. Kurt Russell. 


Like I say, I love my films.
		
Click to expand...

Try Undefeated, absolutely sublime film.


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 25, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Try Undefeated, absolutely sublime film.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen it. I might have to watch it again as I wasn't blown away the first time but maybe I am wrong about it! 

Any others?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 28, 2016)

War Dogs.  Not bad; think The Big Short but replace sub-prime mortgages with weapons.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 28, 2016)

Watched Bastille Day yesterday.Quite good and worth a watch.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 29, 2016)

Swallows & Amazons; "lovely" was Mrs BiM's description, harking back to more innocent times and none the worse for it.  A very pleasant way to spend the afternoon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Swallows & Amazons; "lovely" was Mrs BiM's description, harking back to more innocent times and none the worse for it.  A very pleasant way to spend the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

How does it stand up to the original?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 29, 2016)

Just watched Sicario. 
6/10 at best for me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 29, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How does it stand up to the original?
		
Click to expand...

Not having seen the original I couldn't tell you Homer.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 30, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just watched Sicario. 
6/10 at best for me.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I thought it was superb.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 30, 2016)

Jungle Book last night.
Very good CGI but I just thought that some of the characters were out of scale.
Very well done though


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 30, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Wow, I thought it was superb.
		
Click to expand...

My mate recommended it and he said the same,maybe I was expecting too much.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 30, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Jungle Book last night.
Very good CGI but I just thought that some of the characters were out of scale.
Very well done though
		
Click to expand...

King Louie? 
Yeah I thought that was a bit strange. 
Still enjoyed it tho.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not having seen the original I couldn't tell you Homer.
		
Click to expand...

I remember my mum taking me as a nipper around 1974 (ish) to the cinema in Morden which no longer exists and hasn't for a very long time


----------



## Piece (Aug 30, 2016)

Watched Stars Wars Force Awakens again last night on the TV with the kids. Still pretty good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I remember my mum taking me as a nipper around 1974 (ish) to the cinema in Morden which no longer exists and hasn't for a very long time
		
Click to expand...

Blimey Homer, I went through Morden for years to get to work & never realised there was ever a cinema there, whereabouts was it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 30, 2016)

Just watched Blazing Saddles again, forgot a lot of the clever funny bits, classic film


----------



## Midnight (Aug 31, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Just watched Blazing Saddles again, forgot a lot of the clever funny bits, classic film
		
Click to expand...


' Candygram for Mongo! Candygram for Mongo!  '


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 31, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Just watched Blazing Saddles again, forgot a lot of the clever funny bits, classic film
		
Click to expand...


the best line comes from Slim Pickens .
 gosh mr lamar you use your tongue prettier than a 20 dollar whore.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 31, 2016)

War dogs is a good watch, if a little one sided. Very funny in places


----------



## Piece (Sep 1, 2016)

Watched "I Am Wrath" with old plastic hair-n-face, John Travolta. Quite good I thought, for a cheesy revenge movie. Just have to look beyond his artificial face and hairline; difficult.


----------



## Piece (Sep 2, 2016)

Step Brothers. I like that film. :rofl:


----------



## Lambchops (Sep 2, 2016)

Ninja Turtles - out of the shadows - watchable rubbish with the little one


----------



## JamesR (Sep 2, 2016)

Watched The Third Man on DVD last night, a classic film noir


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2016)

Watched Gorillas in the mist last night....

Couldn't see a bloody thing.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 2, 2016)

Is Jason Bourne worth a watch?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 2, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Is Jason Bourne worth a watch?
		
Click to expand...

It's watchable entertainment but the first 3 were much better.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 3, 2016)

Cheers BIM.Will have a look during the week.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 9, 2016)

watched Sausage Party on Tuesday. 

Only went because the reviews were very good considering the type of film it is.

anyway, i thought it was terrible. laughed a couple of times and really wanted to love it, but i didnt.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 9, 2016)

Watching Hell or High Water later, seems a bit different from the normal offerings.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 9, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Is Jason Bourne worth a watch?
		
Click to expand...

No, I saw it a couple of weeks ago and thought it was just endless fight scenes and car chases with very little story.

Watched Eye in the Sky recently, really enjoyed that and also thought We're the Millers was a hoot.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 9, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Watching Hell or High Water later, seems a bit different from the normal offerings.
		
Click to expand...


looks great!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 9, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Watching Hell or High Water later, seems a bit different from the normal offerings.
		
Click to expand...




MendieGK said:



			looks great!
		
Click to expand...

It was, I thoroughly enjoyed it, only film I've liked more this year was Eye In The Sky.  Some great humour and a different take on normal bank robbery films, with some good twists.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Blood Father, enjoyable Mel Gibson film.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 10, 2016)

Just watched The Shallows. Really enjoyed it, crap ending but not too much you can do with sharks.


----------



## xcore (Sep 10, 2016)

Watched the shallows also, watchable just, ending is crap, nothing beats jaws!


----------



## ruff-driver (Sep 17, 2016)

Just watched Sully, awesome film 5 stars :thup:


----------



## xcore (Sep 18, 2016)

Just watched mulholland drive, classic David lynch bizarness


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 18, 2016)

I've just watched "The Odd Couple" for the first time in years.  Still an absolute classic that had me laughing out loud, from some of the fantastic one-liners thrown in to the excellent performances of Matthau and Lemmon.  A Neil Simon classic.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 18, 2016)

Watched A Serious Man by the Coen brothers last night. One of the worst Oscar-nominated films I have ever seen. I loved No Country For Old Men, but this was dire.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 18, 2016)

Watched The Infiltrator last night, very good.  Got a Screen Unseen on Mondayâ€¦â€¦â€¦...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 19, 2016)

And the Screen Unseen was War On Everyone, allegedly a comedy; the only redeeming feature were the Glen Campbell songs throughout.  Do yourself a favour, buy a copy of Glen Campbell's Greatest Hits and listen to that instead, thus avoiding a load of rather unfunny racial stereotype "jokes" and some other "humour", the punchlines for which you last saw coming over the horizon when you were wearing short trousers.  Utter pish.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2016)

Saw the new Magnificent Seven this afternoon.  There's some bits added to the original, there's some bits left out & there's some subtle twists to the original plot.  Very interesting to see the film after the trailers where the soundtrack from some parts have been mated to other scenes, so what you think you've seen in the trailers you don't actually see in the film; given the amount of trailers I'd seen I was pleasantly surprised that I hadn't seen the whole film in bits.

Will it replace the original in anyone's affections?  Probably not.  Was it worth watching?  Hell yes; very entertaining for me and for the first time in a while I didn't check my watch during the film.


----------



## Jon321 (Sep 26, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Watched The Infiltrator last night, very good.  Got a Screen Unseen on Mondayâ€¦â€¦â€¦...
		
Click to expand...

Watched that yesterday. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 26, 2016)

The Magnificent Seven is Lady Doon's favourite film.
We saw it yesterday and her verdict was that is far enough away from the original to be good.

We were interested to hear what they did to the music.......James Horner's work is pretty good.
Well worth seeing IMO.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 26, 2016)

Rented the Stephen King horror film 'Cell' with John Cusack and Sam Jackson Saturday, started oK but went downhill fast to 'turkey' category.......2/10 give it a miss.:angry:


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 26, 2016)

I went to see "Jason Bourne" the other day.  Typical Bourne Fest but enjoyable nonetheless.  I had to be told by the missus to shut up when I pointed out what I saw as glaring plot holes and one of the action scenes went on so long we both actually started laughing but otherwise not too bad.  A good fun bit of escapism.


----------



## MarkE (Sep 26, 2016)

I watched The Dressmaker with Kate Winslett (well, with the wife, but Kate was in it)  last night. My wife's choice and I would never have watched it otherwise. Anyway, it was excellent, was expecting a chick flick but it was more of a dark comedy. Highly recommended. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2910904/


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 5, 2016)

Magnificent Seven. Good but not quite great. It so could have been though. Very good cast, they kept it classic western, no nods to modern pc views. Two flaws for me. An iconic moment in the original western was Yul Brynner and Steve McQueen totting up the 7 by raising an extra digit on their fingers each time someone was recruited. No words, just fingers. They didn't do that.

Next, more criminal, the music. Actually THE music. One of the best scores of all time but they didn't use it. They could have updated it, used bits of it, but no. They ignored it and used some generic, forgettable bit of stuff. How could they? Imagine remaking Jaws without throwing in the de de, de de de de, Star Wars without Darth Vaders death march. In the words of Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman, "big mistake, big, huge".

Go to see it though, still good.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 5, 2016)

The Nice Guys is one of the funniest films I've seen in ages. Proper slapstick stuff.

(must keep a check on my punctuation)


----------



## stokie_93 (Oct 5, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			The Nice Guys is one of the funniest films I've seen in ages. Proper slapstick stuff.

(must keep a check on my punctuation)
		
Click to expand...

really been meaning to watch this, must do so soon!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 5, 2016)

Anyone seen The Girl With All The Gifts. Really enjoyed the book so am interested to hear what the film is like


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 6, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Magnificent Seven. Good but not quite great. It so could have been though. Very good cast, they kept it classic western, no nods to modern pc views. Two flaws for me. An iconic moment in the original western was Yul Brynner and Steve McQueen totting up the 7 by raising an extra digit on their fingers each time someone was recruited. No words, just fingers. They didn't do that.

Next, more criminal, the music. Actually THE music. One of the best scores of all time but they didn't use it. They could have updated it, used bits of it, but no. They ignored it and used some generic, forgettable bit of stuff. How could they? Imagine remaking Jaws without throwing in the de de, de de de de, Star Wars without Darth Vaders death march. In the words of Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman, "big mistake, big, huge".

Go to see it though, still good.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't stay until the end then?   They did use it, but only over the end credits, which personally I liked; if they use it all the way through they get accused of just copying, take the slightly more difficult route of changing it & risk getting panned was braver and in keeping with the other changes I felt, but each to their own. :thup:

Free State of Jones was interesting, good but dragged on a bit.

Deepwater Horizon was excellent and was one where the end credits caught us by surprise, which is always a good sign I feel.


----------



## stokie_93 (Oct 6, 2016)

Watched The Girl On The Train last night. Not read the book so can't compare.

Not as good as Gone Girl but a good watch nevertheless.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2016)

I did stay to the end as I wanted to check out the names of some of the actors. 20 seconds of iconic music used over the closing titles doesn't count in my eyes. I wanted it as they were galloping over the range, sweeping vistas etc. I didn't expect them to use the exact same music but I did think they would use the gist of it in an updated score. Have the key notes and chords underlying the new music. Enough to send a shiver down your spine.

I thought they did the rest of the film brilliantly by not copying the original step by step. I just love that music, it is my phone ringtone, and it just would have elevated the film to another level. Of course, each to their own as you say. (incidentally, there could be some great follow up films with the characters that survived. I will not name any, spoiler, but the opportunities are there and I would pay to see them)


----------



## IM01 (Oct 6, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Deepwater Horizon was excellent and was one where the end credits caught us by surprise, which is always a good sign I feel.
		
Click to expand...

Going to watch this tomorrow night.


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 9, 2016)

U.S.S Indianapolis, not action packed but a very moving story,:thup:

and contender for the wtf have i just watched award goes to...Swiss army man


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 9, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Watched The Girl On The Train last night. Not read the book so can't compare.

Not as good as Gone Girl but a good watch nevertheless.
		
Click to expand...

If you can stand the 80 minutes faffing about bouncing backwards & forwards before the last 30 draws it all together at the end then it's a good watch with a good twist and an excellent performance by Emily Blunt.  Neither Mrs BiM nor I have read the book either so can't help there.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 9, 2016)

I have read the book so going to give it a miss as I am guessing knowing all the twists will wreck it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			If you can stand the 80 minutes faffing about bouncing backwards & forwards before the last 30 draws it all together at the end then it's a good watch with a good twist and an excellent performance by Emily Blunt.  Neither Mrs BiM nor I have read the book either so can't help there.
		
Click to expand...

One of the girls in the office also saw it yesterday and has read the book; reckoned it was pretty close with the obvious exception of moving the whole plot from London to New York.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 10, 2016)

They're showing lots of the Ealing Comedies on Gold at the moment.  Still worth a watch.  
I watched "Kind Hearts and Coronets" last week.  Still a great film, dark humour and top performances by all the actors.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Magnificent Seven. Good but not quite great. It so could have been though. Very good cast, they kept it classic western, no nods to modern pc views. Two flaws for me. An iconic moment in the original western was Yul Brynner and Steve McQueen totting up the 7 by raising an extra digit on their fingers each time someone was recruited. No words, just fingers. They didn't do that.

Next, more criminal, the music. Actually THE music. One of the best scores of all time but they didn't use it. They could have updated it, used bits of it, but no. They ignored it and used some generic, forgettable bit of stuff. How could they? Imagine remaking Jaws without throwing in the de de, de de de de, Star Wars without Darth Vaders death march. In the words of Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman, "big mistake, big, huge".

Go to see it though, still good.
		
Click to expand...

Tonight was The Magnificent Seven (again); aka the Mrs BiM review   Having seen it Mrs BiM doesn't consider it a remake, more a film that takes the same concept but which stands in its own right.  Harder hitting, with a more sadistic villain than the original, some added twists and the melding of certain characters to allow the addition of new ones making it different.

Watching it a second time, I picked up more humour than the first time and a few lines or concepts plagiarised from other films (Blazing Saddles & Gone In Sixty Seconds for two), and made a point of listening more closely to the music.  

I'll make two points on my Lord's comments above if I may.  Firstly the iconic "fingers"; it's not so much that they didn't do it, but the way their storyline went, they couldn't do it.  Won't say any more than that so as not to give too much away for those who haven't been.  And so to the soundtrack.  I'm sorry my Lord, I can understand your displeasure that it isn't a straight copy or close to, but I believe you do the late James Horner a great disservice to describe his soundtrack as a "generic, forgettable bit of stuff".  In order to be its own film it needs its own music, and for Mrs BiM & I it sets a great mood. If Santa's listening I'll have the Blu-Ray pleaseâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tonight was The Magnificent Seven (again); aka the Mrs BiM review   Having seen it Mrs BiM doesn't consider it a remake, more a film that takes the same concept but which stands in its own right.  Harder hitting, with a more sadistic villain than the original, some added twists and the melding of certain characters to allow the addition of new ones making it different.

Watching it a second time, I picked up more humour than the first time and a few lines or concepts plagiarised from other films (Blazing Saddles & Gone In Sixty Seconds for two), and made a point of listening more closely to the music.  

I'll make two points on my Lord's comments above if I may.  Firstly the iconic "fingers"; it's not so much that they didn't do it, but the way their storyline went, they couldn't do it.  Won't say any more than that so as not to give too much away for those who haven't been.  And so to the soundtrack.  I'm sorry my Lord, I can understand your displeasure that it isn't a straight copy or close to, but I believe you do the late James Horner a great disservice to describe his soundtrack as a "generic, forgettable bit of stuff".  In order to be its own film it needs its own music, and for Mrs BiM & I it sets a great mood. If Santa's listening I'll have the Blu-Ray pleaseâ€¦â€¦â€¦..
		
Click to expand...

Currently watching the original on sky movies

      ride on ,,,,,,,


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 11, 2016)

BiM - Good to read your review. I still loved the film and it will be on my list to buy when the DVD comes out as well. I suspect I will enjoy it even more second time around as I wont be waiting for the music to come on and so I will just sit back and enjoy the film for what it is, a cracking western. I was being pedantic, I know that. Maybe I will even enjoy the music that is on this version second time around.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 29, 2016)

Jack Reacher; Never Go Back.  Thoroughly enjoyable action movie, with characters called Jack Reacher and Major Susan Turner, from the Lee Child book Never Go Back.  And that's about the extent of any similarity with the storyline in the book! 

Seriously there is slightly more connection with the book than that, insofar as certain incidents are used in certain points and the main characters (Espin, Leach, Morgan, Sullivan & Edmonds) are all there, but certainly not a faithful reproduction.  But none the less enjoyable for it.

I still struggle with Tom Cruise as Jack Reacher thoughâ€¦â€¦â€¦...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 29, 2016)

The Wee Man on Netflix. 
Based on a true story. 
Decent film.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 29, 2016)

For sports fans 'Draft Day' with Kevin Costner is free on AMC films just now, watched it yesterday with low expectations but really enjoyed it, all the wheelin and dealin going on before and during the picks with a bit of humour thrown in.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 29, 2016)

Being half term and having eldest grandson staying with us have got through a few good films this week... Best of the bunch, thus far, being The Martian... Seen it a few times before but each time I watch it I become more impressed...


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 29, 2016)

Really enjoyed Finding Dory this week but even more impressive -

Eye in the sky.

Bloody brilliant film


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 29, 2016)

BiM, I hope to see the Jack Reacher film next week. Like you I have read all of the books and Cruise is just wrong as Reacher. It ruined the first film for me but I am determined to not let it get in the way this time. Only heard good things about the film.

My daughter saw Dr Strange or whatever it is called. Highly recommended by her, she knows her stuff Marvel wise.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 29, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			BiM, I hope to see the Jack Reacher film next week. Like you I have read all of the books and Cruise is just wrong as Reacher. It ruined the first film for me but I am determined to not let it get in the way this time. Only heard good things about the film.

My daughter saw Dr Strange or whatever it is called. Highly recommended by her, she knows her stuff Marvel wise.
		
Click to expand...

LT, on the good side with Reacher, they haven't spoiled any musicâ€¦â€¦â€¦.   The film is well done and worth a look, just don't expect it to follow the book that closely; some might view that as a positive as you don't know exactly what's coming.

Thanks for the heads up on Dr. Strange, I'm not usually into the Marvel type stuff but Mrs. BiM is pushing so on the basis of the recommendation I'll give it a run. :thup:

We are off to see I, Daniel Blake this evening, something a bit different.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 29, 2016)

Ha ha, well remembered. I like the Jack Reacher books but they tend to merge anyway so if it doesn't follow that particular book exactly then it won't matter. 

I Daniel Blake sounds very worthy but hard work. More BBC 2 than a night out at Â£10 a ticket. Interesting to hear your views.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 29, 2016)

Just watched the Swiss Army Man, the weirdest supposed to be  comedy I've seen.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 29, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha, well remembered. I like the Jack Reacher books but they tend to merge anyway so if it doesn't follow that particular book exactly then it won't matter. 

I Daniel Blake sounds very worthy but hard work. More BBC 2 than a night out at Â£10 a ticket. Interesting to hear your views.
		
Click to expand...

You aren't wrong my Lord; very worthy, damning of the benefits system & its treatment of people yet not without some humour.  It should be compulsory training for DSS staff as in how not to do it.  Not one to raise the spirits, but very thought provoking, particularly as one of my sisters-in-law who suffers from Parkinsons has been through a similar process.  One of those films where there is a silence in the cinema afterwards, as with Eye In The Sky.

As regards the cost, the Chancellor tells me that it was our 29th film on the Limitless card, so we are currently looking at Â£7.07 per film, or Â£6.21 if you factor in the gift card that we got on top. :thup:

P.S.  Mrs. BiM says you're spot on about the Reacher books merging into one another.


----------



## stokie_93 (Oct 30, 2016)

Just watched 'Enemy' with Jake Gyllenhall in. Fantastic acting by him as normal but left so so confused by the film.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 30, 2016)

Watched Child 44 the other day on a plane, I was gripped! Ex Russian Second World War hero in the 50's in a very moving story of the regime.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 30, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Watched Child 44 the other day on a plane, I was gripped! Ex Russian Second World War hero in the 50's in a very moving story of the regime.
		
Click to expand...

Tom Hardy is very good in this.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 30, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			You aren't wrong my Lord; very worthy, damning of the benefits system & its treatment of people yet not without some humour.  It should be compulsory training for DSS staff as in how not to do it.  Not one to raise the spirits, but very thought provoking, particularly as one of my sisters-in-law who suffers from Parkinsons has been through a similar process.  One of those films where there is a silence in the cinema afterwards, as with Eye In The Sky.

.
		
Click to expand...


I,DB is a typical Ken Loach piece and absolutely spot on in its observations of 'the system'...


----------



## IainP (Oct 30, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Tom Hardy is very good in this.
		
Click to expand...

Reminded me, watched Locke on the tv the other day. Found myself thinking about it for a while afterwards and enjoyed the watch. Not sure how would felt if gone to watch it at the cinema though.


----------



## Piece (Oct 31, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			The Wee Man on Netflix. 
Based on a true story. 
Decent film.
		
Click to expand...

Seconded. Not one for those who don't like bad language


----------



## User62651 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Conjuring 2 - watched over weekend as Mrs wanted a horror (find the genre tedious generally myself) but it was an ok watch, started off with a good fright factor and creepiness factor but by half way thought it didn't kick on and got a bit repetitive tbh. For a horror it was half decent, 6.5/10.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 31, 2016)

After a few good comments about it I watched Bridge of Spies last night. Bit disappointing to be honest. Never really found any attachment to the characters.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 31, 2016)

GB72 said:



			After a few good comments about it I watched Bridge of Spies last night. Bit disappointing to be honest. Never really found any attachment to the characters.
		
Click to expand...


Not even to the Tom Hanks character? I understand regarding the others but I was rooting for Tom.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 31, 2016)

GB72 said:



			After a few good comments about it I watched Bridge of Spies last night. Bit disappointing to be honest. Never really found any attachment to the characters.
		
Click to expand...


it wasnt Marvel mate you were never going to like it!


----------



## User62651 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not even to the Tom Hanks character? I understand regarding the others but I was rooting for Tom.
		
Click to expand...

Was rooting for Tom too but the plot didn't develop enough for me, started great but ended up too basic a story, throught there would be all kinds of cold war shenanigans going on to beef up the plot but it ended up it seemed just a straight swap - the Russian spy for a 'cowardly' US pilot with a little bit of East German v Soviet jurisdiction complication. Worth a watch but overhyped I think. Hanks and Mark Rylance were excellent in it though -  probably had to be, without their acting skill this could have bombed.

The 'Child 44' film discussed earlier is a far superior story and movie imo.


----------



## Piece (Nov 1, 2016)

Grimsby.



That was too silly and too gross even for me!


----------



## Lambchops (Nov 1, 2016)

Supersonic - class!!!


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 1, 2016)

Piece said:



			Grimsby.



That was too silly and too gross even for me!
		
Click to expand...

one of the worst films i have ever seen


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2016)

Back from seeing Dr Strange. Many drugs were clearly taken in the making of this film. Overall pretty good. Bendy has great screen presence, the scary guy was scary and the other characters were all very good. Some decent humour and a great advert for not using your mobile whilst driving. I suspect a Dr Strange 2 will be on its way in the not too distant future.


----------



## Superstriker (Nov 2, 2016)

American werewolf in London

Night Shift 

The Shining 

First 3 Halloween Series

All of the Harry Potters and Lord of the Rings

Best movies of all time


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 2, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Back from seeing Dr Strange. Many drugs were clearly taken in the making of this film. Overall pretty good. Bendy has great screen presence, the scary guy was scary and the other characters were all very good. Some decent humour and a great advert for not using your mobile whilst driving. I suspect a Dr Strange 2 will be on its way in the not too distant future.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^  More one for Mrs BiM than I, but not unenjoyable.


----------



## Wildrover (Nov 3, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			The Wee Man on Netflix. 
Based on a true story. 
Decent film.
		
Click to expand...

A couple of friends of mine invested in that film and are both extras in the scene in the pub at the end.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 3, 2016)

I watched Grimbsy and finally The Martian, back-to-back t'other night. Slightly differing in themes and styles you could say. 

I feel a bit wrong saying this but I think i might have to watch Grimsby again to see either bad it was or how 'Keith Lemon' it was. I don't think i paid too much attention to it when it was on so perhaps that tells its own story.

Re The Martian, it was ok - i expected a bit more from it.


----------



## Piece (Nov 3, 2016)

Superstriker said:



			American werewolf in London

Night Shift 

The Shining 

First 3 Halloween Series

*All of the Harry Potters* and Lord of the Rings

Best movies of all time
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2016)

Went to see Doctor Strange today, saw in 3D, family choice&#128515;
Great film, loved it, 2hrs of escapism, well worth a watch.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 3, 2016)

Watched 13 hours - Secret soldiers of Benghazi this morning.. Quite decent.. A bit gung ho Americana, but a decent watch.

Watched Captain Fantastic yesterday and absolutely loved it.. Viggo Mortensen is perfect in the lead role... Well worth a watch..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/T2Movie/videos/560413564144265/

:whoo:


----------



## user2010 (Nov 3, 2016)

Looks good:thup:


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 4, 2016)

Jack Reacher - Never go back

Worse than the first one.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 4, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			Jack Reacher - Never go back

Worse than the first one.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 4, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			Jack Reacher - Never go back

Worse than the first one.
		
Click to expand...

Refuse to watch either, how they couldn't get one of the Hemsworth brothers to play the part I don't know.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 4, 2016)

I've always said Chris Hemsworth would be perfect for Reacher. Great shout Paperboy. Liam is a bit too pretty although it would just be a matter of roughing him up a little bit I suppose.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 4, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've always said Chris Hemsworth would be perfect for Reacher. Great shout Paperboy. Liam is a bit too pretty although it would just be a matter of roughing him up a little bit I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Just think they are both over 6 foot, blonde or could easily be made blonde. Both have the body type for the role.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 4, 2016)

Absolutely. I think Chris could play it next week. His Thor look is already there. Throw on a Liam Neeson style coat and he has it nailed. Liam would need a few months to rough the edges up, too pretty at the moment, but he could get there.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 4, 2016)

I think that you two need to calm down a bit before you have a sexy accident...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 4, 2016)

ha ha. If you read the Reacher books then you will understand. 20 odd books and his appearance is a very key feature. Tom Cruise is the right gender and skin colour, although actually it would not impact the story at all if you changed that aspect, but that is about the only thing they have got right. Imagine the next Thor film with Danny Devito as the lead. A good actor but you would spend the whole time watching the film thinking it was just wrong. That's the score with Tom Cruise and Jack Reacher.


----------



## stokie_93 (Nov 4, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I think that you two need to calm down a bit before you have a sexy accident...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 4, 2016)

When I read the Reacher books, I always think of Robert Mitchum. OK,  he's dead, but to me, he's Reacher to a tee.


----------



## Piece (Nov 5, 2016)

Black Mass. Not bad, just couldn't get past Johnny Depp's make over.

The Finest Hours. Amazing true story told by an ok film.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 8, 2016)

I defy anyone to watch I Daniel Blake and not feel ashamed of modern day UK.
I would say that it was a decent reflection of reality, if anything slightly sugar coated.

I loved the bit in the credits saying how much help the film makers had from DWP workers who will obviously have to remain anonymous.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 10, 2016)

An hour into The Hobbit - The Battle of the Five Armies.

Completely underwhelmed with it and how he's butchered a 200 page book :rant:


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 10, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			An hour into The Hobbit - The Battle of the Five Armies.

Completely underwhelmed with it and how he's butchered a 200 page book :rant:
		
Click to expand...

So you've only got 8 hours to go. Seriously, I've not watched the hobbit, because I can't see how a 200 page book has become a 9 hour film. 

Oh, and every time I have been on a plane, and some one in front of me have been watching it , it's just been midgets, running across the screen. They run off to the left, then off to the right. More running. And a bit more.

I loved LOTR but the hobbit? No thanks.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 10, 2016)

The wife was away last weekend and I ended up watching half of Sausage Party before i fell asleep. Was actually quite funny in places, specially the war film bit when they fell out of the trolley &#128514;


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 10, 2016)

The Accountant, OK good plot but could have been better, anyone else watched it, any thoughts ??.


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 10, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			The Accountant, OK good plot but could have been better, anyone else watched it, any thoughts ??.
		
Click to expand...

2 hours i'll never get back,skip to the last ten minutes:angry:


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 10, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			2 hours i'll never get back,skip to the last ten minutes:angry:
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was just me :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2016)

Jack Reacher film. I enjoyed it. I've read all of the books and have come to terms with Tom being Jack, must see the first one again now I've reached that point. It was like a Harrison Ford film from the 90's, Clear and Present Danger, The Fugitive etc.  That style may be dated now but it was a nice throwback. Plenty of action, Tom played Jack true to form, no shiny white teeth on display, no fancy moves, no wisecracks. I'd go and watch another if they make one.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 12, 2016)

Star Trek Beyond.
Bit far fetched for me.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			The Accountant, OK good plot but could have been better, anyone else watched it, any thoughts ??.
		
Click to expand...




ruff-driver said:



			2 hours i'll never get back,skip to the last ten minutes:angry:
		
Click to expand...

If you thought that was bad then don't bother with Arrival; quite how that's got the rave reviews it has neither Mrs BiM nor I will ever understand.  Possibly the biggest waste of time this year.

Fortunately the evening was saved by American Pastoral which was far more watchable & entertaining.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 14, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Jack Reacher film. I enjoyed it. I've read all of the books and have come to terms with Tom being Jack, must see the first one again now I've reached that point. It was like a Harrison Ford film from the 90's, Clear and Present Danger, The Fugitive etc.  That style may be dated now but it was a nice throwback. Plenty of action, Tom played Jack true to form, no shiny white teeth on display, no fancy moves, no wisecracks. I'd go and watch another if they make one.
		
Click to expand...

MI6 is Tom's next project I believe... 

I like Tom...
He puts bums on seats prefers 'real film' and British studios... 
Good for the industry... Wish there was more like him...


And, back in the day, BIG John Wayne would've been a shoe in as Reacher...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 14, 2016)

MegaSteve - I agree. He gets a lot of bad press but he is a genuine movie star and his films deliver. There are very few duffers on his cv. As you say he often films over here, he was filming Edge of Tomorrow next to the Harry Potter studios when I did the tour with my family, and that is money for British workers. Not only that but works a crowd at premiers in the same way as Big Phil does in golf. He is an easy target but he is good to watch.

I watched Rio Bravo at the weekend, if you haven't discovered either Film 4 or TCM then check them both out as they are brilliant and full of Westerns, and Wayne was great in that. He just strolled around, great swagger and presence. He would have been a very good Reacher, can't argue against that.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 15, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			MegaSteve - I agree. He gets a lot of bad press but he is a genuine movie star and his films deliver. There are very few duffers on his cv. As you say he often films over here, he was filming Edge of Tomorrow next to the Harry Potter studios when I did the tour with my family, and that is money for British workers. Not only that but works a crowd at premiers in the same way as Big Phil does in golf. He is an easy target but he is good to watch.

I watched Rio Bravo at the weekend, if you haven't discovered either Film 4 or TCM then check them both out as they are brilliant and full of Westerns, and Wayne was great in that. He just strolled around, great swagger and presence. He would have been a very good Reacher, can't argue against that.
		
Click to expand...

.
not having read the Reacher books,i wouldnt know who Jack was and how big he is supposed to be ,i thought the first film [i havent seen the second yet] was excellent and Tom was as good as ever. 
as for film 4 and TCM i am always watching films on those channels .some great old movies on them at times .and you cant beat big John for a western


----------



## Piece (Nov 15, 2016)

I'll add myself to the Tom Cruise fan list. My favourite is Last Samurai.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 16, 2016)

Hell or High Water - Massively Dissapointing, was really looking forward to it.
War Dogs - Really enjoyed, Jonah Hill is brilliant, and Miles Teller continues to impress, following on from his brilliant performance in Whiplash a couple of years ago.


----------



## WoodsClub (Nov 16, 2016)

I watched Snowden last night, was really really good! Highly recommended


----------



## londonlewis (Nov 16, 2016)

Just started watching Imperium during my commute. 30 minutes in so far and it is building really nicely.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 19, 2016)

Fantastic Beasts and where to find them; well the CGI is certainly fantastic and Eddie Redmayne was excellent.  The storyline wasn't brilliant but as a film it was entertaining and enjoyable.


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 19, 2016)

Hacksaw ridge

outstanding film, one of the best this year :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2016)

Fantastic Beasts for me this morning. Enjoyable but like most films of this type 20 minutes too long. What happened to editing? I found Eddie Redmayne very bland, his sidekick stole the show for me. 

I'm struggling to see how you are going to stretch 5 films out of this and keep the interest going. It will make JK boatloads of money though, mmmm cynical me.

Loved the Lego batman trailer. If they can maintain the gag count and quality to the same level throughout then it will be a must see. Honestly, it was razor sharp and very funny. Also excited for Rogue One but then I'm a sucker for any Star Wars film.


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 20, 2016)

Arrival

very dissapointing


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 20, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Arrival

very dissapointing
		
Click to expand...

Glad it wasn't just me, I was beginning to think I'd missed something after all the fawning reviews.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 6, 2016)

Allied - Okay.  Entertaining if a little predictable in places, a little longer than it needed to be for me.

Bleed for This - I didn't know the story before the film.  As well as it is filmed and as good as the characters are, if you've seen the trailers you've basically seen the film and I didn't think spending the extra 2 hours in the cinema added much.  

Sully; Miracle on the Hudson - This story I did know, or at least I thought I did.  The film concentrates much more on the events and inquests after the initial incident than the incident itself.  Very well acted & directed, it will do nothing for your faith in accident investigation boards but can only increase your admiration for the man himself.  If you do go, stay for the creditsâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 7, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Jack Reacher film. I enjoyed it. I've read all of the books and have come to terms with Tom being Jack, must see the first one again now I've reached that point. It was like a Harrison Ford film from the 90's, Clear and Present Danger, The Fugitive etc.  That style may be dated now but it was a nice throwback. Plenty of action, Tom played Jack true to form, no shiny white teeth on display, no fancy moves, no wisecracks. I'd go and watch another if they make one.
		
Click to expand...

Did you shout at the screen "Tom noooooooooo, put your shirt back on you're not 30 anymore"


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 7, 2016)

Watched Pride last night. Grim start but got better as the film progressed and had a great ending.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 7, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Did you shout at the screen "Tom noooooooooo, put your shirt back on you're not 30 anymore" 

Click to expand...

 
Ha ha. He is annoyingly buffed although to be fair, he has nowt else to do all day. Three months to prepare for a film, personal trainer etc. I'd go through all that for Â£10m a film. Perhaps if I was his age and still tight I would whip my shirt off. As it is my shirt is staying on


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 7, 2016)

I finally saw the revenant.what a load of tosh. 2 hours of leo crawling about on his belly in the snow. Thats it. Nothing happens. Oh, and theres a bit with a bear in it.


----------



## Piece (Dec 7, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			I finally saw the revenant.what a load of tosh. 2 hours of leo crawling about on his belly in the snow. Thats it. Nothing happens. Oh, and theres a bit with a bear in it.
		
Click to expand...

Partially agree. Long film, and it didn't need to be. Cinematography was excellent, almost to the point of excluding everything else. Filed in the not bad category.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 7, 2016)

Piece said:



			Partially agree. Long film, and it didn't need to be. Cinematography was excellent, almost to the point of excluding everything else. Filed in the not bad category.
		
Click to expand...

Agree not bad, the test of a good film is would you watch it again and the answer in this case is probably not.

May be one of those films that must be seen at the cinema to work.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 7, 2016)

Had a day off yesterday waiting for a delivery so caught up on a few films, also watched some at the weekend.

New Independence Day: Simply awful in every way, shape and form. 
New Ghostbusters: Actually not that bad, pretty harmless fun when you want something simple.
Star Trek Beyond: Actually quite enjoyed this, good, fun film with a silly ending that does look cool. 
Remake of Point Break: See comments above on Independence Day. Like watching 2 hours of X-Games on You Tube with some tree hugging motivation behind it. Awful.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 7, 2016)

Cant see why they remade point break. I have it recorded, but may never get around to watching it. The original was ace.


----------



## londonlewis (Dec 7, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Cant see why they remade point break. I have it recorded, but may never get around to watching it. The original was ace.
		
Click to expand...

My brother in law put it on the TV in May this year, I was only half watching it but was able to work out it is not worth watching. The original is excellent. GB72's description is really accurate.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 8, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Agree not bad, the test of a good film is would you watch it again and the answer in this case is probably not.

May be one of those films that must be seen at the cinema to work.
		
Click to expand...

it was the same with the directors other oscar winning film, Birdman. I thought everything about it was perfect with the exception of the storyline!


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 8, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Had a day off yesterday waiting for a delivery so caught up on a few films, also watched some at the weekend.

New Independence Day: Simply awful in every way, shape and form. 
New Ghostbusters: Actually not that bad, pretty harmless fun when you want something simple.
Star Trek Beyond: Actually quite enjoyed this, good, fun film with a silly ending that does look cool. 
Remake of Point Break: See comments above on Independence Day. Like watching 2 hours of X-Games on You Tube with some tree hugging motivation behind it. Awful.
		
Click to expand...

Mate you really need to start choosing your films better &#128513;


----------



## User62651 (Dec 11, 2016)

Watched Jason Bourne last night, verdict - not bad but nowhere near as good as Ultimatum or even the more recent Legacy outing with the other guy in it. Seemed to lack originality, seemed like a copy of Ultimatum but in different locations and they're all a bit older. The obligitory car chase at the end I nodded off....how many times can they do that and when will they realise that 'calling the asset' never works!
Hopefully the end of the series but you never know when the studio wants more cash they'll roll out another! Of the new characters Tommy Lee Jones's was decent (now killed off) as was the good/bad new young IT savvy recruit with the Agency, played by Alicia Vikander. 
6/10.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 11, 2016)

Secret life of pets.
Average.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 11, 2016)

Took young en to see Moana last week,thought it was brilliant.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 11, 2016)

after really enjoying "now you see me" i was looking forward to watching the new sequel cleverly called "now you see me 2"
 my son watched last night and was disapointed by it after having thought the first film like me excellent.
 anyone else seen this


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 11, 2016)

Apologies if it's already been mentioned.
There's a film currently in the cinemas called Life Animated which is supposed to be absolutely sublime, tipped for Oscars and all that.
It's on the top of my list of films to see at the minute.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 11, 2016)

Beezerk, I heard a review of it on Friday. Wonderful story. Take a box of tissues as I suspect it will be an emotional one, in a lovely way. We need heart warming every so often.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Now you see me 2 was average. The original was great.

Watched the new point brrak last night. Average at best, may be less so. Amazing stunts though. Just brilliant. Seat of the pants, jaw dropping, scary stuff. I dont like heights, and was gripping my seat while they climbed angel falls. Oh, and lots of ink.


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 12, 2016)

Totally correct Murph, new Point Break is bad - hasn't got the charm or humour of the original.  I know that Keanu is not a great actor but the new Johnny Utah made him look like De Niro (& the new Bodi wasn't a lot better).  Surprisely, Ray Winstone again plays the part of Ray Winstone in another film.
As you said, good stunts but it was more of an advert for extreme sports knitted together with a very thin 'plot'


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 13, 2016)

United Kingdom was different and very good. Brilliant acting.
The views held by the UK 'establishment' only 60 years ago were quite shameful.

The title might disappoint some people of a certain persuasion though


----------



## Piece (Dec 18, 2016)

Bourne. I'll add to the many reviews on here. I am a massive fan of Bourne since I first saw the Identity in Dublin when it first released. Certainly the film was a bit of a mesh of the others, but enjoyable for this viewer. Car chase at the end was excellent. There was a little more vulnerability in Bourne, emotionally and physically.

Just about worthy to be added to the other three...the Reiner film doesn't count and not as good as any of them.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 19, 2016)

We watch loads of films over a year, and have run out of decent ones to watch.

My film of this year was The Nice Guys.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2016)

Started to re-visit my collection of "Band of Brothers".
Absolutely brilliant cast, acting and action.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 19, 2016)

Watched 2 older films this weekend -

Dan in Real Life
Christmas with the Coopers  (Love the Coopers in US)

Both dysfunctional family get-together dramas. I thought both were worth a watch although every time I see Steve Carell (Dan in real life) I find it hard not to just see Brick from Anchorman.


----------



## user2010 (Dec 19, 2016)

Star Wars: Rogue One,   exchellente:thup::thup: A bit of dodgy CGI with Peter Cushings` face and voice and Carrie Fishers face, but otherwise a great watch. Would heartily recommend to SciFi fans, not just Star Wars fans.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 19, 2016)

Following on from a recent thread re Xmas films... Watched Die Hard 2.0 rather than SPOTY....

At least then, we could be sure lead character actually had some 'personality'...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 19, 2016)

Keeping on the same theme as MS, I went with The Kingsman rather than SPOTY. Just so wrong but so right. I love that film and can't wait for the sequel. Only able to watch it when my wife goes out though as she would flip at the violence.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 19, 2016)

Agree with 2 comments on here. Rogue One, superb just an excellent film. I also watched Kingsmen again last night. Love it, just fun from start to finish. Looking forward to the sequel next year.


----------



## Val (Dec 19, 2016)

I watched a film last night I found decent, Focus with Will Smith and Margot Robbie


----------



## Beedee (Dec 19, 2016)

Finding Dory last night.  Good, especially the last 1/3. Not as good as Finding Nemo, but then almost nothing is. 

I sing "just keep swimming" to myself when I'm on the course and hit a bad shot.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 20, 2016)

Beedee said:



			Finding Dory last night.  Good, especially the last 1/3. Not as good as Finding Nemo, but then almost nothing is. 

I sing "just keep swinging" to myself when I'm on the course and hit a bad shot.
		
Click to expand...

.
sorted that for you :thup:


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 20, 2016)

Agree re Rogue One Scrotie (although I thought the CGI Tarkin & Leia was not too bad), actually thought it was better than TFA


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Recently watched 2 fantasy type medical films, The age of Adaline and Self/Less, both interesting.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 20, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Recently watched 2 fantasy type medical films, The age of Adaline and Self/Less, both interesting.
		
Click to expand...


Back in the day... Way before all the digital rubbish... We'd have furtive looking chaps turn up at the door saying they've some urgent "medical film" for processing... No need for us to check it... They'd take it away, straight off the end of the machine, as is...

It was always porn!  And, it got thoroughly 'checked' before it went anywhere...

Happy days ....


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 20, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			Back in the day... Way before all the digital rubbish... We'd have furtive looking chaps turn up at the door saying they've some urgent "medical film" for processing... No need for us to check it... They'd take it away, straight off the end of the machine, as is...

It was always porn!  And, it got thoroughly 'checked' before it went anywhere...

Happy days ....
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be interested in watching Ben Kingsley star in a porn film, But Adaline, I could force myself. :rofl:


----------



## Piece (Dec 20, 2016)

The Lesson. Sky Premier film.

Low budget UK teen horror. Not bad. Passed the time whist working. More entertaining than Everton v Liverpool.


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 20, 2016)

Just watched Rogue One. Fantastic!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 24, 2016)

Watched Sully tonight, really enjoyed it, what a great film.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Watched Sully tonight, really enjoyed it, what a great film.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed; for a story you thought you already knew, it was fantastic.  And I loved that last line!  Did you stay for the credits?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 24, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed; for a story you thought you already knew, it was fantastic.  And I loved that last line!  Did you stay for the credits?
		
Click to expand...

The scenes in the credits were a lovely touch, I can't begin to imagine how anyone on that plane felt.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			The scenes in the credits were a lovely touch, *I can't begin to imagine how anyone on that plane felt.*

Click to expand...

Neither can I and I hope I never do!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 24, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Neither can I and I hope I never do!!
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was one area they really did well, as you said we knew the outcome, but still found myself caught up in it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 24, 2016)

Rogue One. Belting film, the last 10 minutes are tremendous (can't say more without giving spoilers). Brutal though. 

Bring on next year's offering as so far the last two films have been must see films.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 24, 2016)

just watched KELLYS HEROES, cracking film with a great cast.
dont keep hitting me with them negative waves Morarrity.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 24, 2016)

Found myself watching "The Vikings" with Kirk Douglas and Tony Curtis today.   It's old-fashioned rubbish but entertaining all the same.


----------



## Piece (Dec 24, 2016)

Nine Lives, a kids film with Kevin Spacey. Exchanges place with a cat to become a better man. Kids liked it....


----------



## sandmagnet (Dec 24, 2016)

Rouge one very good
arrival massive Amy Adams fan but did not enjoy it.
watched spotlight again still think it's the best film this year.
hacksaw ridge fantastic
also watched the film her again just a stunning film imo.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 28, 2016)

Mechanic Resurrection - watched this last evening - its Jason Statham so you know what to expect but it was a great watch, ridiculous plot and many questionable holes but for out and out action and stunts was terrific. Sometimes you need a total switch off your brain, dont make me think too hard kind of action film and this is it!:clap:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 28, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Mechanic Resurrection - watched this last evening - its Jason Statham so you know what to expect but it was a great watch, ridiculous plot and many questionable holes but for out and out action and stunts was terrific. Sometimes you need a total switch off your brain, dont make me think too hard kind of action film and this is it!:clap:
		
Click to expand...

.
all the Expendable films are just like that ,great fun and you really do get what you expect from them.


----------



## Odvan (Dec 28, 2016)

Watched The Accountant last night - decent watch, wasn't expecting much from Affleck but he was very good.

Oh and Deadpool, enjoyed that.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 28, 2016)

The Drop,very disappointing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 28, 2016)

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story

Yesterday

5 out of 10 for me (at best).  Not having watched all the SW films including the last one - I was totally lost at the start and for an hour or so - and stopped trying to work out who was who and on which side.  Last half hour or so was rousing - but a long dreary and, to me, rather pointless build up to it.  Watched in 2D as find 3D disconcerting and find myself not actually watching the film - but watching for 3D effects.  But in this case 3D might have been worth it for the final 30mins.

Poignant ending.


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 28, 2016)

Passengers

what a giant pile of doo doo


----------



## Beedee (Dec 28, 2016)

Rogue One last night.  Thoroughly enjoyed.  Not sure if it's 2nd or 3rd best Star Wars movie.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Dec 28, 2016)

Saw Rogue One yesterday, fantastic! Up there with the Empire Strikes Back - George Lucas back to his very best.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 28, 2016)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Saw Rogue One yesterday, fantastic! Up there with the Empire Strikes Back - George Lucas back to his very best.
		
Click to expand...

Had you watched the previous Star Wars films?  I haven't watched them all and haven't seen the last one.  And so viewing on that basis I thought the film not that great - the last 30mins was pretty good CGI.  Overall as a film to watch in it's own right - nope 5 out of 10 at best.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 28, 2016)

Deepwater Horizon, another based on a true story, and again the emotion grips you, BP come in for some stick (Justifiably for some) some great visual special effects, worth a watch.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Dec 28, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Had you watched the previous Star Wars films?  I haven't watched them all and haven't seen the last one.  And so viewing on that basis I thought the film not that great - the last 30mins was pretty good CGI.  Overall as a film to watch in it's own right - nope 5 out of 10 at best.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I've seen them all and Rogue One is one of the best of the series.


----------



## xcore (Dec 28, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Deepwater Horizon, another based on a true story, and again the emotion grips you, BP come in for some stick (Justifiably for some) some great visual special effects, worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

i thoroughly enjoyed this!

watched two-lane blacktop today, I now need a 55 Chevy in my life


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 28, 2016)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Yes I've seen them all and Rogue One is one of the best of the series.
		
Click to expand...

Well IMO the rest must pretty rubbish.  I didn't understand what was happening for the first hour.  Characters were introduced, came and went for little or no apparent reason.  What was the story-line - I had no real idea - other than 'a bunch of who-evers find out about the existence of plans that show the weak points of a new weapon - and head off to steal them - and all die in the end'.  At the start I didn't know who the goodies were and which were the baddies; I got confused over the Empire and the Imperial forces etc.  Most confusing if you hadn't seen previous SW films.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 28, 2016)

Se7en, classic.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 28, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Se7en, classic.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly is.


----------



## Piece (Dec 28, 2016)

Jungle Book, very recent version. Liked it a lot, with the CGI very convincing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2016)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Saw Rogue One yesterday, fantastic! Up there with the Empire Strikes Back - George Lucas back to his very best.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty certain that since Disney bought the rights that George Lucas is not let anywhere near the star wars films, hence the vast improvement in them. If he is involved then it is only a token title, he does not write the scripts or direct any more.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 29, 2016)

Scully - the pilot who landed on the Hudson River.
Excellent, gripping film.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2016)

Jensen said:



			Scully - the pilot who landed on the Hudson River.
Excellent, gripping film.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree great film, although Scully was in the X-Files, Sully &#128515;


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 29, 2016)

Just watched Our Kind of Traitor. Enjoyable thriller about Russian mafia and corrupt politicians.


----------



## user2010 (Dec 29, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Rogue One: A Star Wars Story

Yesterday

5 out of 10 for me (at best).  Not having watched all the SW films including the last one - I was totally lost at the start and for an hour or so - and stopped trying to work out who was who and on which side.  Last half hour or so was rousing - but a long dreary and, to me, rather pointless build up to it.  Watched in 2D as find 3D disconcerting and find myself not actually watching the film - but watching for 3D effects.  But in this case 3D might have been worth it for the final 30mins.

Poignant ending.
		
Click to expand...



BLASPHEMER!!!:thup:


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 30, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			It certainly is.
		
Click to expand...

I miss days of films like this. When the film industry didn't just replicate films with the same crap all the time (marvel, Star Wars etc). No imagination anymore as they know the public will go see these films regardless of quality


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 30, 2016)

Rogue One is absolutely stunning. The myriad references to the other films were done perfectly and didn't feel clunky and the story in its own right was superb. The CGI for Grand Moff Tarkin and Leia was fantastic. A truly excellent piece of cinema.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 30, 2016)

Jensen said:



			Scully - the pilot who landed on the Hudson River.
Excellent, gripping film.
		
Click to expand...

Plot spoiler         Went to see Titanic years ago and just as it started, some wag at the back called out "is this the one where the boat sinks?"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 30, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Rogue One is absolutely stunning. The myriad references to the other films were done perfectly and didn't feel clunky and the story in its own right was superb. The CGI for Grand Moff Tarkin and Leia was fantastic. A truly excellent piece of cinema.
		
Click to expand...

Well for me - not having a strong background in Star Wars - it was an OK stand-alone film.  The CGI battle at end was the only thing that made the film OK for me.  Even my son - a 24yrs old Star Wars fan - thought it just so-so.

And so if anyone asks me bout it - I will ask whether they had seen the rest - especially the most recent one.  And if not then I'll say - so-so.  Sorry.  For me it's really just for Start Wars fans (and I do like the Start Wars films I've seen) and that's how I saw it.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 30, 2016)

just watched "FLUSHED AWAY" again ,for me its the bst kids movie out there ,really funny one liners for the adult as well as the kids .great fun movie .


----------



## User62651 (Dec 30, 2016)

Just sat through Dances with Wolves, on BBC IPlayer (so no ads) currently. Forgot how good a movie this is, despite being 25 yrs old now. Deserving of the hosts of awards it won imo.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 30, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Just sat through Dances with Wolves, on BBC IPlayer (so no ads) currently. Forgot how good a movie this is, despite being 25 yrs old now. Deserving of the hosts of awards it won imo.
		
Click to expand...

Ah good to know - I recorded DwW but missed the first 15mins.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 31, 2016)

3 and a half minutes, 10 bullets.

Watched this last night on Netflix. Documentary about a black teenager that was shot in Florida by a white man after an altication at a petrol station. It all started when defendant asked Jordan Davis to turn down the loud rap music blaring from his car and it got ugly.

Film examines the 'stand your ground' law and covers a lot of the trial.

A very interesting and well made film.

A reason ( if you ever needed one) not to carry a loaded pistol around in your car.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2017)

Just watched Bloody Sunday again - just like Hillsborough a very well produced hard hitting production that made it feel like a documentary with live  footage Superb acting from James Nesbitt


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 3, 2017)

superb acting and Nesbitt do not a sentence of any sense make .


----------



## Piece (Jan 3, 2017)

Finally watched Batman v Superman: DoJ. Some great parts, mainly the first 90 mins. Then just a CGI mash-fest of stupidity.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Piece said:



			Finally watched Batman v Superman: DoJ. Some great parts, mainly the first 90 mins. Then just a CGI mash-fest of stupidity.
		
Click to expand...

Also just watched this. The whole makes no sense from start to finish. Absolute tosh.


----------



## Piece (Jan 4, 2017)

Captain America: Civil War.

Quite liked it. More CGI shenanigans though.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 4, 2017)

Piece said:



			Captain America: Civil War.

Quite liked it. More CGI shenanigans though.
		
Click to expand...

i know these films are meant to be fun but to me they are a little over done for my taste. A little more realism and focus on story rather than non stop CGI wouldn't go amiss


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 4, 2017)

Watched 'What we did on our Holidays' with David Tennant/Billy Connolly/Ben Miller.
Very funny but sad to see Connolly failing.
Written by the Outnumbered team and of the same style.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 4, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			i know these films are meant to be fun but to me they are a little over done for my taste. A little more realism and focus on story rather than non stop CGI wouldn't go amiss
		
Click to expand...

Realism ?! It's films about a man who turns green , someone who flies , - it's a film based on a comic - what realism do you want :rofl:


----------



## Lambchops (Jan 4, 2017)

Magnificent 7 remake - 7/10 better than expected and quite watchable
Ben Hur remake - 5/10 - meh
The Accountant - 8/10 surprisingly good
Jack Reacher, never go back - 6/10 ok


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 4, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Just sat through Dances with Wolves, on BBC IPlayer (so no ads) currently. Forgot how good a movie this is, despite being 25 yrs old now. Deserving of the hosts of awards it won imo.
		
Click to expand...

Great film and if you play Horners music so you can just about hear it........wonderful for insomniacs getting off to sleep.


----------



## Piece (Jan 4, 2017)

Concussion. As a fan of the NFL, very interesting subject. Good film, lead played very well by Will Smith.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2017)

Finally got round to watching the Butler - wonderful film , brilliantly acted bu Whitaker - another stunning powerful film


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2017)

Watched Ex Machina the other night.
Thought provoking.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 7, 2017)

Piece said:



			Concussion. As a fan of the NFL, very interesting subject. Good film, lead played very well by Will Smith.
		
Click to expand...

Watched this recently aswell, good film :thup:

As someone else said nice to watch a film these days that isn't a Marvel or a prequel/sequel.......


----------



## GB72 (Jan 7, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Watched Ex Machina the other night.
Thought provoking.
		
Click to expand...

Agree a very good and intelligent film


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 7, 2017)

my son lent me a dvd of IP MAN, although it is a subtitled film it is a must see for martial arts fans.it is about the man that taught Bruce Lee. it is set during the japanese chinese war and is a true story.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 7, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			my son lent me a dvd of IP MAN, although it is a subtitled film it is a must see for martial arts fans.it is about the man that taught Bruce Lee. it is set during the japanese chinese war and is a true story.
		
Click to expand...

My pals claim to fame is he was taught by a fella who was taught by Ip Man 
He is crazy skilled at martial arts mind so maybe there is something to it.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 7, 2017)

Watched Eddie the Eagle on Netflix last night. A good, fun film. If even half of it was true he was a very determined individual


----------



## Val (Jan 7, 2017)

Watched a couple of old films recently that I hadn't seen before. Donnie Brasco and Casino, both very good


----------



## Midnight (Jan 7, 2017)

Watched Heartbreak Ridge last night, not seen it for ages, still has some good lines in it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2017)

Followed up the Butler with 12 Years a Slave - another wonderful powerful performer from the people in the film - such a moving film that makes me feel ashamed of fellow human beings


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 7, 2017)

Val said:



			Watched a couple of old films recently that I hadn't seen before. Donnie Brasco and Casino, both very good
		
Click to expand...

Two quality films pal!  If you like these then goodfellas is also quality!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 7, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Followed up the Butler with 12 Years a Slave - another wonderful powerful performer from the people in the film - such a moving film that makes me feel ashamed of fellow human beings
		
Click to expand...

Try The Birth of a Nation if you the hat-trick in a similar vein.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Try The Birth of a Nation if you the hat-trick in a similar vein.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers I'll have a look :thup:


----------



## Piece (Jan 7, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			My pals claim to fame is he was taught by a fella who was taught by Ip Man 
He is crazy skilled at martial arts mind so maybe there is something to it.
		
Click to expand...

Great film. Sequel is a bit cheesy, but boy, these guys can fight. I've nearly finished off watching III.


----------



## Piece (Jan 7, 2017)

The 33. Great story, however not really translated into a good film.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 7, 2017)

Saw Grimsby last night....hilarious


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2017)

Watched Lone Survivor today,thought it was very good.


----------



## gregers (Jan 8, 2017)

the accountant i thought was excellent.
sully was very good aswell but i do like tom hanks.
concussion was a thought provoking film.


----------



## Val (Jan 8, 2017)

Karl102 said:



			Two quality films pal!  If you like these then goodfellas is also quality!
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Watched Goodfellas more times than I remember, quality film


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 8, 2017)

*The Great Wall*

Not the best start to 2017

5/10


----------



## Lambchops (Jan 9, 2017)

Sully - very very good 8/10

Deep Water Horizon - again very good 8/10


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 9, 2017)

DWH is a very good film exposing corporate bullying and the tragic consequences that followed.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 12, 2017)

Harry Brown

Don't look for any jokes


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 12, 2017)

Watched the latest Jack Reacher.Better than the first.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 12, 2017)

The Wolf of Wall St, which was recommended to me by a friend, he said it reminded him of where we used to work...

alas i fell asleep 5 mins in, so in that respect  it was exactly like the place we worked together:rofl:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 12, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Harry Brown

Don't look for any jokes
		
Click to expand...

.
really good film  Maurice was good in that .


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 12, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			The Wolf of Wall St, which was recommended to me by a friend, he said it reminded him of where we used to work...

alas i fell asleep 5 mins in, so in that respect  it was exactly like the place we worked together:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 film making at its best. Quality acting and directing with limited green screen filming like most films nowadays!

its oscar season!! Finally some proper films to get our teeth into


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 13, 2017)

Funnily enough I see this time of year as one to dread. Endless dreary and worthy films. I want to be entertained, not drained after watching a film. Shallow? Probably but nights out are a premium and I like to come out smiling.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 13, 2017)

Watched an oldie last night but there are so many good films that I have either missed or haven't watched for a very long time.

I might have been reading the best film of all time top 100 or whatever recently and this one came towards the top.

Alfred Hitchcock classic, Vertigo.
Obviously a very very good film and a must see if like me you hadn't already seen it! 10/10


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 13, 2017)

Sawtooth - check out Film 4 and TCM. Both show older films, plenty of classics. Both channels are great, TCM particularly if you like your Westerns.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 13, 2017)

Started watching _'To Have and Have Not'_ - last night.  Bogies first movie with Lauren Bacall.  Good grief that 19yr old lady was smoulderingly hot back then - you can see exactly who they modelled Jessica Rabbit's seductively sensuous poise and look on.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sawtooth - check out Film 4 and TCM. Both show older films, plenty of classics. Both channels are great, TCM particularly if you like your Westerns.
		
Click to expand...

Will do Cheers

I went to YouTube but for some reason Vertigo was PPV but managed to find it elsewhere.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 13, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Started watching _'To Have and Have Not'_ - last night.  Bogies first movie with Lauren Bacall.  Good grief that lady was smoulderingly hot back then - you can see exactly who they modelled Jessica Rabbit's seductively sensuous poise and look on. 

View attachment 21687

Click to expand...

Kim Novak wasn't too shabby either!


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 13, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Kim Novak wasn't too shabby either!
		
Click to expand...

I liked Maureen O'Hara and Grace Kelly, from that era of actress. Two completely contrasting looks.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 13, 2017)

Maureen O' Hara, what a woman :thup:. As so many were in that era, a genuine film star.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 13, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Kim Novak wasn't too shabby either!
		
Click to expand...

.
Kim Novak in BELLBOOK AND CANDLE ,with Jimmy Stewart ,dam she was hot in that.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Funnily enough I see this time of year as one to dread. Endless dreary and worthy films. I want to be entertained, not drained after watching a film. Shallow? Probably but nights out are a premium and I like to come out smiling.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you need to come out smiling to be entertained? Spotlight and Room were two of the best films I've ever seen from last years oscars. Certainly didn't leave smiling. 

Bet you love marvel films don't you &#128521;.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 13, 2017)

Yup, Star Wars as well. Taking my daughter to see Muana on Sunday. I like some serious ones, Capt. Phillips, Bridge of Spies, Imitation Game etc but films of misery hold no appeal. Fill your boots with them, they are just not for me and I feel no loss in missing them. I did a stint of miserable, Oscar style films a good few years ago and I can't say I became a better person watching them.

Now when does Guardians of the Galaxy 2 come out &#128513;


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 13, 2017)

Just watched the young offenders, for a low budget film it was certainly a lot better than some of the 'big' movies from last year

Good watch for a chuckle :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 13, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Why do you need to come out smiling to be entertained? Spotlight and Room were two of the best films I've ever seen from last years oscars. Certainly didn't leave smiling. 

Bet you love marvel films don't you &#62985;.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that sentiment and those two films, Eye in the Sky this year was as good in my opinion, although I suspect that the subject matter is too near the mark for the Oscars.  Deepwater Horizon is another example.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yup, Star Wars as well. Taking my daughter to see Muana on Sunday. I like some serious ones, Capt. Phillips, Bridge of Spies, Imitation Game etc but films of misery hold no appeal. Fill your boots with them, they are just not for me and I feel no loss in missing them. I did a stint of miserable, Oscar style films a good few years ago and I can't say I became a better person watching them.

Now when does Guardians of the Galaxy 2 come out &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying none of these films aren't good, I LOVE Nolan batman films and first two iron mans, but 99% are exactly the same storyline. I just think they lack imagination. 

Deadpool, great example. Everyone acted like it was amazing. But take a step back and look at it from a critical angle - same storyline (man suffers adversity, comes back from it, has massive fight with bad person at end, wins), terrible jokes that a teenager would make and generally bad acting. 

proper films are so much more than green screens etc. The draw the viewer in and engage them.

imo Hollywood needs a kick up the arse, but whilst these films continue to do really well why would they stop? 

Thats my 2pence worth


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 13, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Agree with that sentiment and those two films, Eye in the Sky this year was as good in my opinion, although I suspect that the subject matter is too near the mark for the Oscars.  Deepwater Horizon is another example.
		
Click to expand...

Eye in the sky certainly flew under the radar! I really enjoyed it.

just watched Sully. Brilliant film, despite knowing the outcome I was genuinely gripped


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 13, 2017)

Can it possibly be anywhere near as good as the first?

I doubt it but I'll be finding out ASAP.

[video=youtube_share;IGdiACWiMAM]https://youtu.be/IGdiACWiMAM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 13, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Eye in the sky certainly flew under the radar! I really enjoyed it.

just watched Sully. Brilliant film, despite knowing the outcome I was genuinely gripped
		
Click to expand...

That's similar to what I typed about Sully a while back and what makes a movie great, I knew the ending but was still drawn in by both the storyline and the acting,


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 13, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Can it possibly be anywhere near as good as the first?

I doubt it but I'll be finding out ASAP.

[video=youtube_share;IGdiACWiMAM]https://youtu.be/IGdiACWiMAM[/video]
		
Click to expand...

If it's half as good as the first it'll be pretty decent.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 13, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			If it's half as good as the first it'll be pretty decent.
		
Click to expand...


I think its good that they've left it for so long, lives have changed, worlds changed etc, plenty to work with, the trailer looks great and I think it'll be good, very good! The first was just something else though.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			Watched the latest Jack Reacher.Better than the first.
		
Click to expand...

Watched it the other night too.
I can't help thinking that Cruise looked a bit "odd" in it.
I know he's getting on a bit now, but he seems to have aged a fair bit since his last film, which wasn't _*that*_ long ago.
Good film though, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 14, 2017)

Mendie, I fully understand your comments and wouldn't argue against them. Except for Deadpool of course &#128513;.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 14, 2017)

Watched The Accountant last night. Quite enjoyable, but very very silly.. 

Also watched "Keeping up with the Joneses". Not great, but it had a few scenes that will live very long in the memory.. I'll let you guess which ones..

Watched Blair Witch last week. Not a patch on the original, and that wasn't great...


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 14, 2017)

Went to watch Live by Night yesterday, Ben Affleks new one. Really enjoyed it. Good easy watch with a decent storyline.... looking forward to the new Trainspotting film as well!....


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 14, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Can it possibly be anywhere near as good as the first?

I doubt it but I'll be finding out ASAP.

[video=youtube_share;IGdiACWiMAM]https://youtu.be/IGdiACWiMAM[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Must have watched this trailer maybe 30 times recently. 

I canne wait to see it.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 14, 2017)

A street cat named bob

If you are not moved by this film then you clearly have no soul

8/10


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 14, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			A street cat named bob

If you are not moved by this film then you clearly have no soul

8/10
		
Click to expand...

Is it a new film ?

Edit , I found it , and started to watch it ,cheers.Dave.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 14, 2017)

Forgot to post about Blue Ruin on Film4 tonight. It's been on my list of films to see for a long time so recording to watch at my leisure.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 15, 2017)

watched THE HUNTSMAN a winters tale ,Rob Brydon as one of the dwarves was brilliant ,really funny lines .
 the film is just pure escapism ,it rolls along at a good pace and the delicious CHARLIZE THERON looking absolutely gorgeous is a treat in itsellf.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 15, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			proper films are so much more than green screens etc. The draw the viewer in and engage them.

imo Hollywood needs a kick up the arse, but whilst these films continue to do really well why would they stop? 

Thats my 2pence worth
		
Click to expand...


The studios need to make more 'bums on seat' films so that they can justify the cost of funding 'proper films'... As, whilst they may collect the plaudits, they don't necessarily provide a good return...


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 15, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			The studios need to make more 'bums on seat' films so that they can justify the cost of funding 'proper films'... As, whilst they may collect the plaudits, they don't necessarily provide a good return...
		
Click to expand...

i agree. Same with music though, the best returns certainly don't mKe the best music!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 15, 2017)

Films will always be just like music - there is no "bad " film as such more about peoples on taste 

Films for me will always look to do two things - entertain people and/or tell a story 

If a film is popular then it's going to be entertaining people so it's done what it has set out to be - even if it's not full of oscar winning acting and a powerful story line 

The DC/Marvel/Transformer films are perfect examples are great entertaining films full of fantasy and action which a great deal of people love - they aren't going to filled with oscar nominations but they are successful films - even though I did read the ridiculous comment that someone would like a bit of realism !! ( it's from a comic or cartoon for goodness sake ) 

Film right now for me is doing well - there is always something for everyone in the cinema


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2017)

Moana. Lovely film. Music not as good as Tangled or Frozen but the story is good and the animation superb. I would happily watch it again. Find a young child, any child, and go and see it. Thumbs up for the 5 minute short shown before it as well.

My daughter and I are very excited for both Sing and Batman Lego. Both look a lot of fun.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 15, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Moana. Lovely film. Music not as good as Tangled or Frozen but the story is good and the animation superb. I would happily watch it again. Find a young child, any child, and go and see it. Thumbs up for the 5 minute short shown before it as well.

My daughter and I are very excited for both Sing and Batman Lego. Both look a lot of fun.
		
Click to expand...

We all enjoyed Moana. I
thought the music was good,but like you say it's not as good as Frozen. 
Sing looks good,not sure about batman tho,I thought Lego movie was terrible.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2017)

Agree on the first lego film but this one seems so sharp with the one liners. It could be of course that all the best lines are in the trailer but I hope not. It just looks gloriously daft.

Sing, you have a pig in lycra. What's not to love about that image.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 15, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Agree on the first lego film but this one seems so sharp with the one liners. It could be of course that all the best lines are in the trailer but I hope not. It just looks gloriously daft.

Sing, you have a pig in lycra. What's not to love about that image.
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514; true


----------



## ventura (Jan 16, 2017)

Saw Split tonight on Odeon scream unseen. Probably the best film I've seen at the cinema in a few years. Released on Friday and would highly recommend.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 17, 2017)

ventura said:



			Saw Split tonight on Odeon scream unseen. Probably the best film I've seen at the cinema in a few years. Released on Friday and would highly recommend.
		
Click to expand...

Looks good!!

i really enjoyed Sully and Patriots Day in the last couple of days.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2017)

Just watched "A few good men" again.
Possibly Tom Cruise's finest performance.
Absolutely brilliant film and Jack Nicholson is superb in it too. One of my all time favourites.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 18, 2017)

Watched The Accountant last night and really enjoyed it. Ben Affleck is a decent actor these days. The ending is a bit too "Hollywood" but it didn't detract too much from the film on the whole.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Passengers, a sci fi movie ,  a bit different and not too bad.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2017)

Is there anyone on here who likes non "blokey" films &#128513;
Persepolis, Taxi To The Dark Side, Melancholia etc


----------



## KhalJimbo (Jan 19, 2017)

Watched the new Point Break yesterday. Quite enjoyed, want to see the original now. Watching The Huntsman: Winters War today, not enjoying it as much as I thought I would. Although on Tuesday I watched a fantastic Sci Fi called Midnight Special. Highly recommended as a good Sci Fi watch.


----------



## Piece (Jan 19, 2017)

Rise of the Footsoldier 2. Ho-hum, lots of swearing...


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Passengers, a sci fi movie ,  a bit different and not too bad.
		
Click to expand...

Watched that yesterday. Talk about plot holes....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 19, 2017)

just watched POINT BREAK  what a load of codswallop.


----------



## xcore (Jan 20, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			just watched POINT BREAK  what a load of codswallop.
		
Click to expand...

the original?! No way!


just watched Arrival, bit slow but intresting


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2017)

xcore said:



			the original?! No way!
		
Click to expand...

Original is the most overrated pile of crap I've ever seen, absolute badly acted tosh. They reckon the remake is even worse &#128518;


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 21, 2017)

it was the remake i was reffering to ,but in truth neither was what i would call a must see movie.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 21, 2017)

I watched Gran Torino the other night. Good film, worth a watch.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 21, 2017)

a couple of years ago i was lent a copy of "Second hand Lions" its got two big names ,Michael Caine and Robert Duval,its not an action gung ho movie but a really nice tale of two old boys seen through the eyes of a young nephew .one of my all time favourite movies and has some great scenes .seriously worth watching .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2017)

Just back from being at the pictures with Mrs SiLH - we saw _La La Land (Loved-It)_

Oh so good and such a joy (no plot to talk of mind) - such a pick-me-up and truely feel-good film - just what we needed today and after our last 16months.

Great dancing, music, cinematography (filmed in huge wide Cinemascope), a they were soooo sweet.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 27, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just back from being at the pictures with Mrs SiLH - we saw _La La Land (Loved-It)_

Oh so good and such a joy (no plot to talk of mind) - such a pick-me-up and truely feel-good film - just what we needed today and after our last 16months.

Great dancing, music, cinematography (filmed in huge wide Cinemascope), a they were soooo sweet.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but dont agree - except about the cinematography which was great. But the singing was only passable and the dancing was only "alright". Got bored halfway through and dont see why it's  so hyped.  But each to their own ...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone seen Trainspotting 2 yet?? 
Really looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2017)

backwoodsman said:



			Sorry but dont agree - except about the cinematography which was great. But the singing was only passable and the dancing was only "alright". Got bored halfway through and dont see why it's  so hyped.  But each to their own ...
		
Click to expand...

I agree - the leads singing and dancing were just OK - but I wasn't bothered about how brilliant or not they were at either - I just found it fun and fell good.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 28, 2017)

Live by Night.

well there's two hours i'll never get back :angry:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			Live by Night.

well there's two hours i'll never get back :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think it was that bad but it was overhyped.

If you watch Lion, take the Kleenex, very good & an amazing story.

Thoroughly enjoyed La La Land, different, entertaining, fun.


----------



## xcore (Jan 28, 2017)

Nocturnal animals, distinctly average


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 28, 2017)

Just got back from watching Lion.  Great film. Slowish at the start but gets there.  If you ain't  snuffling into your hankie by the end, then you have aheart of stone. Great performances by both Dev Patel & Nicole Kidman.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 28, 2017)

Just watched split, excellent film and wide open for a follow up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 29, 2017)

Hacksaw Ridge.  An absolutely incredible story told with stunningly graphic scenes & superb cinematography.  I've seen 6 of the 9 Oscar nominations for best film, and for me it is head and shoulders above anything else.  Only Moonlight, Fences & Hidden Figures yet to see on that list.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 29, 2017)

Sing. One for little uns but lots of fun. Major piggy power &#128022;


----------



## MarkE (Jan 29, 2017)

Just seen The Arrival. Really enjoyed that one, a proper grown up sci-fi drama. Also Jack Reacher and although Tom Cruise is nothing like the character in the books, it's still an enjoyable action film.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jan 30, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hacksaw Ridge.  An absolutely incredible story told with stunningly graphic scenes & superb cinematography.  I've seen 6 of the 9 Oscar nominations for best film, and for me it is head and shoulders above anything else.  Only Moonlight, Fences & Hidden Figures yet to see on that list.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed hidden figures&#128077;Very good film imo.miss Sloane is good also,not sure how it got a poor review. Jessica chastain proves how good an actor she is.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 30, 2017)

i watched a film by Mel Gibson two nights ago ,called Apocolypto. it was written ,directed and produced by Mel, it was set in the amazon jungle around the time of the Incas. it was a little gruesome in places but the story moved along and was quite funny in places .
 although it was subtitled it didnt retract from the film at all. well a look but not with the kids around.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 30, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			i watched a film by Mel Gibson two nights ago ,called Apocolypto. it was written ,directed and produced by Mel, it was set in the amazon jungle around the time of the Incas. it was a little gruesome in places but the story moved along and was quite funny in places .
 although it was subtitled it didnt retract from the film at all. well a look but not with the kids around.
		
Click to expand...

Watched this a couple of time.  Excellent - though yes - it is very gruesome in parts.  The chance that prisoners are given to escape by running down the clearing whilst being shot at is neat.


----------



## Odvan (Jan 30, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Anyone seen Trainspotting 2 yet?? 
Really looking forward to seeing this.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, watched it yesterday.

Without wishing to dampen ya expectations, don't expect it to be as good as the first, its a rarity that sequals are after all so am sure ya not, but enjoyed the flash backs and the way he kept to a similar plot from the first. I was really looking forward to another kick-ass soundtrack but that didn't happen strangely. Deffo worth a watch and Robert Carlyle was ace!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 30, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched this a couple of time.  Excellent - though yes - it is very gruesome in parts.  The chance that prisoners are given to escape by running down the clearing whilst being shot at is neat.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks gents, thats downloaded for my travels this week!


----------



## londonlewis (Jan 30, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			Just watched split, excellent film and wide open for a follow up.
		
Click to expand...

This film looks decent. Glad you gave it a good review. don't get to the cinema ever at the moment as I have two kids under 3, but will watch this when it comes on the box or consider getting it from iTunes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2017)

Rooter said:



			Thanks gents, thats downloaded for my travels this week!
		
Click to expand...

Be careful if you are watching it on a tablet which other people are able to see. It is a very good film but as others have said some of the violent scenes really are quite unpleasant. I have The Kingsman as one of my travel films but that is one that I only watch if no one is around me for this same reason.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Be careful if you are watching it on a tablet which other people are able to see. It is a very good film but as others have said some of the violent scenes really are quite unpleasant. I have The Kingsman as one of my travel films but that is one that I only watch if no one is around me for this same reason.
		
Click to expand...

Meh, you sit next to me on a plane, you get what you get! Hopefully they request to move!


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2017)

Watching Bullit on ITV4, I'm a big Steve McQueen fan &#128077;


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			Watching Bullit on ITV4, I'm a big Steve McQueen fan &#128077;
		
Click to expand...


Aren't we all :thup:...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hacksaw Ridge, true story, brilliantly told, best film I've seen for quite a few years.
For me the best film Mel Gibson has directed.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 3, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Hacksaw Ridge, true story, brilliantly told, best film I've seen for quite a few years.
For me the best film Mel Gibson has directed.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, watched this during the week, Arrival the night after.

Was really enjoyable from start to finish and as recommendations go, a must watch.

Arrival was good, think i need to watch it again to get mi head around 'the order' of her story but maybe i was distracted during it and missed some important bits...

Also watched 'Don't Breathe' at weekend - I'm not big into 'Horror' but this was very much an intense thriller with some gore scenes moreso than a traditional horror IMHO. A very good watch and well worth a viewing.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 3, 2017)

Girl on a Train.. watched last night with mrs, managed to stay awake too. Score 7.5/10, good acting all round and plot was fine if a little underdeveloped but they didn't create enough tension to make it a great thriller imo. Emily Blunt puts in a star turn and plays a very good alcoholic.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2017)

Live by Night was tonights choice, decent gangster flick starring Ben Affleck, not bad, decent story line, not your normal ganster movie, worth a watch.

Going for Arrival tomorrow night.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 5, 2017)

_Jackie _- boy is it intense.  Natalie Portman excellent.  Poignant to see John Hurt (his last film?).  Soundtrack - brilliant.

All in all - it's not_ La La Land_


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 5, 2017)

Trainspotting For me & the Mrs tonight. 
Haven't seen it for years. 
T2 next week.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 5, 2017)

Watched John Wick last night.Load of nonsense but watchable and totally unbelievable.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 6, 2017)

La La Land.....people must be in La La Land if they think this is any good. Scored 2+4+10 at our house. 

PS the 10 was from my son who gives 99% of films 10. The exception is the Twilight films which get ZERO ! Everything else 10. 

So AVOID !!!


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 6, 2017)

Hacksaw Ridge. 8+10 (Wifey did not watch) Good God is this realistic. They should show the war bits as an Army Recruiting Video.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2017)

Odvan said:



			Aye, watched this during the week, Arrival the night after.

Was really enjoyable from start to finish and as recommendations go, a must watch.

Arrival was good, think i need to watch it again to get mi head around 'the order' of her story but maybe i was distracted during it and missed some important bits...

Also watched 'Don't Breathe' at weekend - I'm not big into 'Horror' but this was very much an intense thriller with some gore scenes moreso than a traditional horror IMHO. A very good watch and well worth a viewing.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed Arrival, glad I read your post and concentrated, because exactly like you say it makes you think and piece things together. Sci-Fi with a twist.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			La La Land.....people must be in La La Land if they think this is any good. Scored 2+4+10 at our house. 

PS the 10 was from my son who gives 99% of films 10. The exception is the Twilight films which get ZERO ! Everything else 10. 

So AVOID !!!
		
Click to expand...

If you go into that film with a mindset that says 'it can't be worthy of all those nominations' then you find the film as you found it.  Me and my Mrs?  We just went to watch it without such expectations - and we thought it was fun, they were sweet, and the music was good.  No plot worth more than a moments thought - but so what - that's not what we were looking for.

_Jackie_ it isn't.  But I don;t think I'd want to watch a _Jackie _every week.

Go to watch it to enjoy it.  Don't go expecting the world or the new Rogers and Astaire.  So WATCH


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 6, 2017)

Watched Hacksaw Ridge last night, both myself and HID enjoyed it. 

Girl on the train the other week, took time to understand the plot, but was a good film


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2017)

Watched Patriots Day this afternoon, the story of the Boston Marathon bombings, very good film that by all accounts stuck to facts.
Good use of actual cctv from the event and covers all angles. Worth a watch


----------



## bobmac (Feb 7, 2017)

Started to watch The Departed last night.
Good cast and a great film apparently .........if you like extreme violence and foul language.
Turned it off after about 15 mins


----------



## xcore (Feb 7, 2017)

Watched passengers, 7.5/10 not a bad sci-fi


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Hacksaw Ridge, true story, brilliantly told, best film I've seen for quite a few years.
For me the best film Mel Gibson has directed.
		
Click to expand...

You haven't seen Room then? Truly stunning film.
On a military note, have you seen Taxi To The Dark Side? If not watch it mate, you'll love it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Started to watch The Departed last night.
Good cast and a great film apparently .........if you like extreme violence and foul language.
Turned it off after about 15 mins
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what you expected from it tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			You haven't seen Room then? Truly stunning film.
On a military note, have you seen Taxi To The Dark Side? If not watch it mate, you'll love it.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 7, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not sure what you expected from it tbh.
		
Click to expand...

A film ruined by massively over acting from Jack Nickleson? 

It was. He is a caricature of himself.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 7, 2017)

Just watched Now You See Me , for the first time. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			You haven't seen Room then? Truly stunning film.
On a military note, have you seen Taxi To The Dark Side? If not watch it mate, you'll love it.
		
Click to expand...

Nearly 10 years old, but that Taxi To The Dark Side is just shocking, unbelievable really.

Sat watching it, shaking my head!
Good call mate


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Just watched Now You See Me , for the first time. Really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

I love that film, but the sequel is not so good.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 8, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			I love that film, but the sequel is not so good.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to ask about the sequel, is it still worth watching though ?


----------



## JamesR (Feb 8, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Started to watch The Departed last night.
Good cast and a great film apparently .........if you like extreme violence and foul language.
Turned it off after about 15 mins
		
Click to expand...

See if you can find Infernal Affairs, it's the Hong Kong film on which The Departed was based.
Much better film (IMHO)


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2017)

Midnight said:



			I was going to ask about the sequel, is it still worth watching though ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, if you lower your expectations.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2017)

Watched _A Man for All Seasons_ last night.

Stupendous performance by Paul Scofield as Sir Thomas More


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hidden Figures, based on the true story of three black women at NASA in the early 60's, loved it, 9 out of 10.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Hidden Figures, based on the true story of three black women at NASA in the early 60's, loved it, 9 out of 10.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to this and Fences, the new Denzel Washington film.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 8, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Looking forward to this and Fences, the new Denzel Washington film.
		
Click to expand...

Fences is on the box, might have to take a look.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers mate.
		
Click to expand...

No worries, check out this list...
https://www.rottentomatoes.com/top/bestofrt/top_100_documentary_movies/

Some absolute stonkers on there.
Afghan Star, Man On Wire, Anvil all brilliant.
There's one called We Were Here which I've been meaning to watch for years but haven't plucked up the courage yet as it's supposed to be very moving.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Goat , a disturbing / sickening  American college fraternity film. A kind of  modern day Tom Brown's school days.


----------



## xcore (Feb 8, 2017)

Another thumbs up for hacksaw ridge!


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If you go into that film with a mindset that says 'it can't be worthy of all those nominations' then you find the film as you found it.  Me and my Mrs?  We just went to watch it without such expectations - and we thought it was fun, they were sweet, and the music was good.  No plot worth more than a moments thought - but so what - that's not what we were looking for.

_Jackie_ it isn't.  But I don;t think I'd want to watch a _Jackie _every week.

Go to watch it to enjoy it.  Don't go expecting the world or the new Rogers and Astaire.  So WATCH 

Click to expand...

We had no pre-conceptions. We like musicals, well the wife does. It was just wrong from the very first scene. It was boring tosh. I'm allowed my opinion. Even if you think I'm wrong.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 9, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			No worries, check out this list...
https://www.rottentomatoes.com/top/bestofrt/top_100_documentary_movies/

Some absolute stonkers on there.
Afghan Star, Man On Wire, Anvil all brilliant.
There's one called We Were Here which I've been meaning to watch for years but haven't plucked up the courage yet as it's supposed to be very moving.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, I've not seen any of them. I checked out the "best" comedies. Then dismissed the lists as utter tosh.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 9, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Gosh, I've not seen any of them. I checked out the "best" comedies. Then dismissed the lists as utter tosh.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, some of those documentaries are the best films I've ever seen. Delve into the other lists and there's some gems, specially subtitled foreign films like Persepolis, City Of God, Secrets In Their Eyes (Argentinian version).


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 12, 2017)

RINGS

I'll not spoil it for anyone but 'utter gash' is my review


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 12, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			We had no pre-conceptions. We like musicals, well the wife does. It was just wrong from the very first scene. It was boring tosh. I'm allowed my opinion. Even if you think I'm wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think you're wrong at all - in fact the woman sat beside us last night watching LION agreed with you - just that we rather liked it.  But said woman and us agreed we enjoyed LION - though Mrs Hogie and I more enjoyed the young Saroo part of the film in India - the older Saroo in Oz and finding his India home we found rather so-so - and though true - rather 'really?!'


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 15, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			Watched Hacksaw Ridge last night, both myself and HID enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

I watched this via a dodgy stream on Kodi a couple of weeks ago. Picture quality was crap.
I got the gist of it but not being a big fan of "blood and guts" I wouldn't want to watch it in HD.
I know it was depicting war in all it's brutality, a lot of it was too much for my weak stomach.
Just a warning to those that haven't seen it yet.....


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 15, 2017)

my stream was OK, yes lots of blood and guts but the story line behind the film mad it for me


catching up on the Bourne films, first two watched the first being IMO much the better, will most probably watch the third instalment at the weekend


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 15, 2017)

Another one for hacksaw ridge, watched it last night in HD with Missis T we both Thought it was a fantastic film. Bit like band of brothers where that interview people from the film at the end.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 17, 2017)

Manchester by the Sea at flicks last night, not for everyone but we enjoyed it, I like a quality gritty real life film, it's a tough story but very absorbing, superbly directed and acted by the whole cast. Casey Affleck in particular as lead does deserve any awards coming his way imo.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 17, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Manchester by the Sea at flicks last night, not for everyone but we enjoyed it, I like a quality gritty real life film, it's a tough story but very absorbing, superbly directed and acted by the whole cast. Casey Affleck in particular as lead does deserve any awards coming his way imo.
		
Click to expand...

That's on my laptop ready to watch some time, really looking forward to it.
Essentially I've downloaded all the Oscar best film nominations &#128521;


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 18, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			That's on my laptop ready to watch some time, really looking forward to it.
Essentially I've downloaded all the Oscar best film nominations &#62985;[/QUOT
]
Er "Debbie does Dallas" never recieved any Oscars.&#128513;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 18, 2017)

Tashyboy said:





Beezerk said:



			That's on my laptop ready to watch some time, really looking forward to it.
Essentially I've downloaded all the Oscar best film nominations &#62985;[/QUOT
]
Er "Debbie does Dallas" never recieved any Oscars.&#62977;
		
Click to expand...

Oscar was the name of the pawn star
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hobbit said:





Tashyboy said:



			Oscar was the name of the pawn star
		
Click to expand...

Freddie was the name of the Queen star 

Click to expand...


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 18, 2017)

on TV last night I watched the Full Monty,


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 18, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			on TV last night I watched the Full Monty,
		
Click to expand...

That film was so over rated.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 18, 2017)

Watched Gold today starring Mathew McConaughey, loosely based on a true story apparently, not bad, decent watch, probably give it 7 out of 10.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 18, 2017)

Not sure if I've mentioned this one before, it's one about American football but non nfl fans will love it as well.
It's called Undefeated, utterly magical film, think it won an Oscar as well, but not of the rogering variety &#128586;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 18, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			That film was so over rated.
		
Click to expand...

Not having that. Cracking film.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 18, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not having that. Cracking film.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it was; never looked at garden gnomes in quite the same light since.


----------



## Reemul (Feb 19, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			That film was so over rated.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong, gets better every time I watch it, so funny, great soundtrack and many memorable moments like the Job Centre queue and Gerald's job interview


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 19, 2017)

Reemul said:



			Wrong, gets better every time I watch it, so funny, great soundtrack and many memorable moments like the Job Centre queue and Gerald's job interview
		
Click to expand...

Yup.

[video=youtube;a7W8pv9m_sI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7W8pv9m_sI[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2017)

Just watched Moonlight, crikey, simply stunning. What a film, everything I was hoping it would be.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 24, 2017)

Just been to see Trainspotting 2. Really enjoyed it.  A good sequel.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Just watching The Boat that Rocked, brings back memories of 1964 listening to Radio Caroline.
The good old days :whoo:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 1, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Just watched Moonlight, crikey, simply stunning. What a film, everything I was hoping it would be.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that recommendation - we were thinking of going to see it - now definitely will.

And I must put in a word for _Ernest and Ethel_ - the hand-drawn animation film based upon the illustrated book by Raymond Briggs that tells the story of his parents and his growing up.  What a lovely and moving little film.  A 5***** gem


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 1, 2017)

Lion is worth a watch, based on a true story about an Indian boy who gets lost then taken to an orphanage. Sent to Australia to live with a new family, goes looking for his real parents when he gets older.


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 1, 2017)

John Wick 2, no idea what the body count is in this but it's a lot


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 1, 2017)

I enjoyed John Wick 1. Mindless but a load of fun. Is there more carnage in this one?

Question, John Wick v Denzel Washington as The Equalizer. Who wins? Ha ha.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 1, 2017)

enjoyed both John  Wick and the Equalizer  looking forward to JW 2


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 1, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Lion is worth a watch, based on a true story about an Indian boy who gets lost then taken to an orphanage. Sent to Australia to live with a new family, goes looking for his real parents when he gets older.
		
Click to expand...

Found _Lion_ a bit so-so.  I enjoyed his earlier life - but found his life in Australia a bit ... 

And whilst it might have been true - the way he identified his village...well - it was all a bit easy and an anti-climax - if there can be an anti-climax in a 'true-life' story.  

But the early life aspects in Inaia I did enjoy (as I find India fascinating)


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 1, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Just watching The Boat that Rocked, brings back memories of 1964 listening to Radio Caroline.
The good old days :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic film


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 1, 2017)

Currently watching the most recent Jack Reacher film, "Never Go Back." Enjoyed the first Reacher movie, which got me into the books. That was a bad idea. Could quite happily turn off the current movie.

At least the second large glass of Old Pulteney is helping.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Just watched Moonlight, crikey, simply stunning. What a film, everything I was hoping it would be.
		
Click to expand...

I watched it , but not for me .


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 2, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			I watched it , but not for me .
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it isn't for everyone, it's not like there's  a plot as such &#128513;
Kept me absolutely silent for 2 odd hours and it's one of those which is right up my street, no car chases, no shootouts, just great story telling where you invest in the characters.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 2, 2017)

Hacksaw Ridge. Brilliant Film! 

Also really enjoyed Bleed for this.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 2, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Just watching The Boat that Rocked, brings back memories of 1964 listening to Radio Caroline.
The good old days :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I just watched that last night, or should I say, I sang along to it!

Great fun, great cast & an even greater soundtrack!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Watched Southpaw again , great film .


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2017)

Watched the thin red line again. Great cast, and Nick Nolte is superb.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 3, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Watched the thin red line again. Great cast, and Nick Nolte is superb.
		
Click to expand...

I remember him years ago in the TV series " Rich man poor man", great actor :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Mar 3, 2017)

Just watched Snatch again. 

I love Bricktop. Reminds me of Smiffy. &#129300;


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 4, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Just watched Snatch again. 

I love Bricktop. Reminds me of Smiffy. &#63764;
		
Click to expand...

.
best film ever.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 4, 2017)

I Daniel Blake, is good to watch.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 6, 2017)

Hidden Figures, last night - very enjoyable.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 6, 2017)

Saw Logan on Friday night. Mates thought it was brilliant, I'm not so sure. I did enjoy it, but was a bit murdery.....


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2017)

Odvan said:



			Hidden Figures, last night - very enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

Watched it Saturday night, cracking film.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 6, 2017)

Odvan said:



			Hidden Figures, last night - very enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Watched it Saturday night, cracking film.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with both of those, and no small embarrassment to the Land of the Free for the way they were treated, both as women and African Americans.  If you go, make sure you stay to the credits. :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 6, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Just watched Snatch again. 

I love Bricktop. Reminds me of Smiffy. &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Are those Lancashire pigs? 
Brilliant


----------



## user2010 (Mar 7, 2017)

So looking forward to THIS!

https://youtu.be/I4tFNfROlqk


And this, oh yes most indeedy.

https://youtu.be/N4vUgr34svI


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 7, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			I remember him years ago in the TV series " Rich man poor man", great actor :thup:
		
Click to expand...

He is indeed. Two of my fav films from him are "Farewell to the King" - excellent story that always brings a tear to my eye, and, "Extreme Prejudice". A 1980's Walter Hill action special with a fantastic ensemble cast including Michael Ironside, Rip Torn, Clancy Brown and William Forsythe, not to mention Powers Boothe. Both films are worth a watch if you have never seen them, and worth another watch if you have .


----------



## MindyBlack (Mar 7, 2017)

I suggest to watch *Prestige *and *Book Thief*


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 7, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Just watched Moonlight, crikey, simply stunning. What a film, everything I was hoping it would be.
		
Click to expand...




williamalex1 said:



			I watched it , but not for me .
		
Click to expand...

Nor me, and I wasn't alone in that.  Now seen 8 of the 9 best film nominations and this would be 7th out of the 8 for me.  And to save anybody asking, Hidden Figures & Hacksaw Ridge are both currently in the top 2, I'm just not sure in which order.  Fences is the one I've yet to see.  And I still say Eye in the Sky betters any of them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 7, 2017)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			So looking forward to THIS!

https://youtu.be/I4tFNfROlqk


And this, oh yes most indeedy.

https://youtu.be/N4vUgr34svI

Click to expand...



I clicked on both but as I am in a shared office had to turn off before the sound started. Slightly beside myself with excitement until I get home and can watch these properly. First of each of these would be in my top 5 films of recent years. Loved them both.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Nor me, and I wasn't alone in that.  Now seen 8 of the 9 best film nominations and this would be 7th out of the 8 for me.  And to save anybody asking, Hidden Figures & Hacksaw Ridge are both currently in the top 2, I'm just not sure in which order.  Fences is the one I've yet to see.  And I still say Eye in the Sky betters any of them.
		
Click to expand...

 Fences wasn't my cup of tea either.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 7, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Fences wasn't my cup of tea either.

Click to expand...

Hopefully I'll find out for myself on Thursday; Denzel doesn't usually disappointâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Nor me, and I wasn't alone in that.  Now seen 8 of the 9 best film nominations and this would be 7th out of the 8 for me.  And to save anybody asking, Hidden Figures & Hacksaw Ridge are both currently in the top 2, I'm just not sure in which order.  Fences is the one I've yet to see.  And I still say Eye in the Sky betters any of them.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting,  I thought Hidden Figures was excellent but not a patch on Moonlight.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 8, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I love Bricktop. Reminds me of Smiffy. &#63764;
		
Click to expand...

In the quiet words of the Virgin Mary..... "come again"


----------



## Captainron (Mar 8, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			In the quiet words of the Virgin Mary..... "come again"
		
Click to expand...

No thank you Turkish, I'm sweet enough


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 8, 2017)

Captainron said:



			No thank you Turkish, I'm sweet enough
		
Click to expand...

You stop me again you fringe, and I'll cut your effing Jacobs off...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 8, 2017)

do you know what nemesis means?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 8, 2017)

right, need some suggestions that i can download from netflix or prime. got 11 hours of plane time over the next few days.

hit me with some good stuff!

Watched the bank job on the plane Monday, it was average at best and at the start thought i had downloaded a porno! Made for a few awkward minutes for the chap sat next to me!

Just downloaded no escape. never heard of it, but it looks interesting with good reviews.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 8, 2017)

I don't know what films are on there but I'd recommend Brooklyn Nine Nine from Netflix. I've watched it from the beginning on E4 but have recently started again from the beginning on Netflix. Still very funny second time round.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 8, 2017)

Rooter said:



			Watched the bank job on the plane Monday, it was average at best and at the start thought i had downloaded a porno!
		
Click to expand...

The Bank Job you say????


----------



## GB72 (Mar 8, 2017)

Rooter said:



			right, need some suggestions that i can download from netflix or prime. got 11 hours of plane time over the next few days.

hit me with some good stuff!

Watched the bank job on the plane Monday, it was average at best and at the start thought i had downloaded a porno! Made for a few awkward minutes for the chap sat next to me!

Just downloaded no escape. never heard of it, but it looks interesting with good reviews.
		
Click to expand...

If you liked Daredevil, download Jessica Jones then Luke Cage in that order as one introduces characters from the other.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 8, 2017)

Rooter said:



			right, need some suggestions that i can download from netflix or prime. got 11 hours of plane time over the next few days.

hit me with some good stuff!

Watched the bank job on the plane Monday, it was average at best and at the start thought i had downloaded a porno! Made for a few awkward minutes for the chap sat next to me!

Just downloaded no escape. never heard of it, but it looks interesting with good reviews.
		
Click to expand...

.
why not look at some of the classic old movies ,like
  To kill a Mockingbird ,stuff of legend that film 
 or 
 Captains courageous , stars Spencer Tracy ,absolute all time great and a real tear jerker ,you wouldnt be dissapointed with either film.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 8, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			The Bank Job you say????


Click to expand...

lock stock and barrel, meets the great train robbery with added scenes of a sexual nature...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 8, 2017)

GB72 said:



			If you liked Daredevil, download Jessica Jones then Luke Cage in that order as one introduces characters from the other.
		
Click to expand...

watch online only!! will add to the list for home though!

thanks all, keep them coming!!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 8, 2017)

Rooter said:



			watch online only!! will add to the list for home though!

thanks all, keep them coming!!
		
Click to expand...

Netflix - Shooter, The OA, Glitch, The Killing (US version)

Prime - Alpha House, Hand of God, Lucifer, Bosch


----------



## Rooter (Mar 8, 2017)

@NMW, Shooter the film or series? watched the film last week, thought it was pretty good!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 8, 2017)

Rooter said:



			@NMW, Shooter the film or series? watched the film last week, thought it was pretty good!
		
Click to expand...

Series was average.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 9, 2017)

Rooter said:



			@NMW, Shooter the film or series? watched the film last week, thought it was pretty good!
		
Click to expand...

The series - Had it's pitfalls here and there but I quite enjoyed it. The film is good, and Mark Whalberg is a producer on the series.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 9, 2017)

First flight down and watched no escape. Blooming brilliant I thought. Family travel to Asia for work and land the day the president gets shot and a civil war breaks out. Edge of the seat the whole way! And I did not expect that with Owen Wilson as the star! 5 stars from me!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2017)

Rooter said:



			First flight down and watched no escape. Blooming brilliant I thought. Family travel to Asia for work and land the day the president gets shot and a civil war breaks out. Edge of the seat the whole way! And I did not expect that with Owen Wilson as the star! 5 stars from me!
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of it,just added it to my list. 

You've probably already seen it but Law abiding Citizen is brilliant


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 9, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Fences wasn't my cup of tea either.

Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Hopefully I'll find out for myself on Thursday; Denzel doesn't usually disappointâ€¦â€¦â€¦
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, some great performances but not a great film for me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hmmm, some great performances but not a great film for me.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly, i was waiting for something to happen, but i fell asleep and had to play it back, but i didn't miss anything. Good acting though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 9, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			My thoughts exactly, i was waiting for something to happen, but i fell asleep and had to play it back, but i didn't miss anything. Good acting though.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, thought Denzel's performance was better than Casey Affleck in Manchester by the Sea, & no argument with Viola Davis for her Oscar, but like you, I waited for it to take off but it never did.  Still think best film was between Hidden Figures & Hacksaw Ridge.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yup, thought Denzel's performance was better than Casey Affleck in Manchester by the Sea, & no argument with Viola Davis for her Oscar, but like you, I waited for it to take off but it never did.  Still think best film was between Hidden Figures & Hacksaw Ridge.
		
Click to expand...

Same tastes then :thup:


----------



## Piece (Mar 10, 2017)

Deepwater Horizon. What a good film. Good characterisation and engaging. The effects were excellent and the tension built up nicely. Don't know if there was any Hollywood licence on the event.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 10, 2017)

Piece said:



			Deepwater Horizon. What a good film. Good characterisation and engaging. The effects were excellent and the tension built up nicely. Don't know if there was any Hollywood licence on the event.
		
Click to expand...

It's Hollywood; there's always licence, it's just the amount that variesâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 11, 2017)

Went to see Kong - Skull Island, today saw it in 2D, enjoyed it more than I thought I would, sit back, relax and try not to think too hard, remnants of previous King Kong movies with a few modern twists, excellent fight scenes (cgi) and sets it up well for the 2 follow on movies.
One other thing, remain seated until after the credits there's a little bit more movie! Hate it when they do that, thankfully my lad was aware!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 11, 2017)

London Road which we recorded the other night, strangely captivating film.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2017)

Logan - decent film, bit darker and more of a story compared to the other X-Men films.
Quite gory, rated 15 and not surprised!


----------



## snell (Mar 19, 2017)

Passengers - watched this last night. Great film, some cheesy Hollywood parts to it at times.  But also pretty gritty at times

Definitely recommend it


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 19, 2017)

Watched Allied last night, very good film


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 20, 2017)

snell said:



			Passengers - watched this last night. Great film, some cheesy Hollywood parts to it at times.  But also pretty gritty at times

Definitely recommend it
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed the film but felt it lacked something, think for me it was one of those that didn't live up to the trailer.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 20, 2017)

I enjoyed watching The Golden Years 2016,  a gentle crime comedy with lots of the old British stars, like Virginia McKenna, Bernard Hill . Fun for the older generation.


----------



## Piece (Mar 20, 2017)

Dr Strange.

Yes. Very strange. :mmm: Enjoyable though.


----------



## Lambchops (Mar 20, 2017)

Finally saw Rogue one last night - until the last 5 mins it was pretty meh but then Vadar kicks off and its all worth it


----------



## snell (Mar 20, 2017)

Evesdad said:



			I enjoyed the film but felt it lacked something, think for me it was one of those that didn't live up to the trailer.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean. The ending was a bit rushed too

I still really enjoyed it tho more than I thought I would. Ironically my fiancee picked it to watch so I didn't hold out any hope. 40 minutes in and I'm gripped, whilst she is snoring away :lol:


----------



## User62651 (Mar 20, 2017)

Watched Sicario last night, Â£0.99 rental on BT films, US/Mexico border drug wars thriller with the brilliant Benicio del Toro (has he ever done a bad film?) and Emily Blunt, pretty good - decent plot, good pace and plenty action, seemed quite relevant given Trump and his wall too.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2017)

Collateral Beauty - starring Will Smith, Helen Mirren, Kiera Knightley and Kate Winslett amongst others, story is about an adversting executive coming to terms with the death of his 6yr old daughter, some very good acting in it overall I enjoyed it, but certainly a roller coaster of emotions,


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 20, 2017)

just been watching Harry Brown again ,some right b`stards in that.


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 20, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Watched Sicario last night, Â£0.99 rental on BT films, US/Mexico border drug wars thriller with the brilliant Benicio del Toro (has he ever done a bad film?) and Emily Blunt, pretty good - decent plot, good pace and plenty action, seemed quite relevant given Trump and his wall too.
		
Click to expand...

Yea, one of the better films I have seen recently.


----------



## Midnight (Mar 21, 2017)

Just watched John Wick 1and 2, tried not to like them but really enjoyed them&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 21, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Watched Sicario last night, Â£0.99 rental on BT films, US/Mexico border drug wars thriller with the brilliant Benicio del Toro (has he ever done a bad film?) and Emily Blunt, pretty good - decent plot, good pace and plenty action, seemed quite relevant given Trump and his wall too.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the review, just watched it and enjoyed it.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2017)

Aye Sicario is a superb film, highly recommended.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 22, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Aye Sicario is a superb film, highly recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Emily doesn't do bad films.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 22, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Emily doesn't do bad films.
		
Click to expand...


Currently doing a remake of Mary Poppins...

Is that a turkey I see on the horizon...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2017)

Warcraft. I must have been extremely bored to sit through that tosh. It doesnt even end. Please, don't waste money on a sequel.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 22, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Warcraft. I must have been extremely bored to sit through that tosh. It doesnt even end. Please, don't waste money on a sequel.
		
Click to expand...

.
thank god ,i thought it was just me ,i didnt even last an hour watching it ,absolute rubbish.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 22, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Currently doing a remake of Mary Poppins...

Is that a turkey I see on the horizon...
		
Click to expand...

Or a roaring success. It could go either way. Let's hope it is better than Depp's horrible attempt at Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Lazkir (Mar 24, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Warcraft. I must have been extremely bored to sit through that tosh. It doesnt even end. Please, don't waste money on a sequel.
		
Click to expand...

It helps if you know the game a bit, but.... it made a fortune in China and Korea (no surprise with their gaming culture) so not just one, but several sequences probably on the way.


----------



## GG26 (Mar 25, 2017)

Watched Fast and Furious 7 last night.  The usual over the top stunts etc, but was mindless fun for a couple of hours.  They must spend a fortune on the stunts and special effects.


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 25, 2017)

Watched Arrival on our android box last last. Was OK but not as good as the trailers indicated. A bit different to the usual "aliens landing wanting to kill the human race" story though.


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 25, 2017)

In the last 2 days I've watched Lock Stock and Two smoking barrels Snatch and Layer cake all very similar but really enjoyed them again. Lock stock was my favourite.


----------



## xcore (Mar 25, 2017)

Rogue one, pretty average


----------



## Piece (Mar 25, 2017)

Arrival. Quite liked it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2017)

The Maze Runner, along with my 15 year-old grand daughter and amazed I'm quite enjoying it  :smirk:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 28, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			The Maze Runner, along with my 15 year-old grand daughter and amazed I'm quite enjoying it  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I watched that a few weeks back - and yes - rather enjoyed it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 28, 2017)

I watched Collide the other night. Good old fashioned action film about a drugs heist. Plenty of car chases and shooting, no brainer story line  and easy to watch.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 29, 2017)

I watched Miller's Crossing last night. A brilliant Coen Brothers take on the gangster movie. Quality cast, including Gabriel Byrne, Tom Finney, Marcia Gay Harden and John Polito.
Definately recommended


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 29, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Or a roaring success. It could go either way. Let's hope it is better than Depp's horrible attempt at Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.
		
Click to expand...

Emily's in it. Gotta be good !!!!


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 29, 2017)

I don't go to the cinema so most of my recommendations are old (and may have been covered on here already)

The Big Short 

If people like documentaries; 
How to make money selling drugs 
The smartest guys in the room 
The House we live in


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 29, 2017)

Mrs wishes us to go see Moonlight this evening.  Such good reviews and teh Best Film Oscar - that according to Mark Kermode is - for a change - totally merited


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm not sure I would be going to watch a film purely on the recommendation of Kermode. He is a long way up himself in terms of films to like. The more obscure, the more arthouse, the more unwatchable etc the better. By all accounts it is very good though.

On the subject of Kermode, I was at an event a couple of months and didn't know many people there. I was talking to someone I didn't know and another person burst into our conversation and they started chatting. It came about that both were on the board of the Tyneside Cinema, an independent and art house cinema in Newcastle. Great, I thought, a chance to break the ice and join in. "So are you followers of the Church of Wittertainment?" I asked. All went quiet, tumbleweed blew past. "Wittertainment" I repeated. Still nothing. I started to flush and then explained. They knew nothing about it. I didn't know whether to feel foolish or condemn them for their lack of knowledge considering their roles.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Mrs wishes us to go see Moonlight this evening.  Such good reviews and teh Best Film Oscar - that according to Mark Kermode is - for a change - totally merited
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't my cup of tea , but hope you and your misses like it.:thup:


----------



## User62651 (Mar 29, 2017)

The Accountant with Ben Affleck - 4/10, thought it would be better, seemed promising enough but got pretty silly as it went along tbh, save your money.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 30, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not sure I would be going to watch a film purely on the recommendation of Kermode. He is a long way up himself in terms of films to like. The more obscure, the more arthouse, the more unwatchable etc the better. By all accounts it is very good though.

On the subject of Kermode, I was at an event a couple of months and didn't know many people there. I was talking to someone I didn't know and another person burst into our conversation and they started chatting. It came about that both were on the board of the Tyneside Cinema, an independent and art house cinema in Newcastle. Great, I thought, a chance to break the ice and join in. "So are you followers of the Church of Wittertainment?" I asked. All went quiet, tumbleweed blew past. "Wittertainment" I repeated. Still nothing. I started to flush and then explained. They knew nothing about it. I didn't know whether to feel foolish or condemn them for their lack of knowledge considering their roles.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a Wittertainer &#128513;
I generally find his reviews are pretty much spot on, I also use Rotten Tomatoes a lot to hunt out hidden gems.


----------



## Beedee (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello to Jason Isaacs


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 30, 2017)

I do enjoy a Kermode rant but I take his reviews based on knowing what he generally does and does not like. I can decipher what is truly awful and what is just not to his taste. I can also tell what I would like or not even if he oozes over it. I'm sure that is the same with most people and most reviewers. The bloke who covers Kermode when he is on holiday, I really can't bear. He really does take reviewing to the nth degree and removes all joy from a film.

Hello to David Morrisey.


----------



## Beedee (Mar 30, 2017)

So will the church get a "golfer's green" added to it?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 1, 2017)

Finally watched Arrival last night, great film.


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 1, 2017)

LIFE has an interesting twist to it


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 1, 2017)

Enjoyed moonwalkers last night. Decent black comedy.


----------



## xcore (Apr 1, 2017)

Split- pretty gripping 8/10


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 1, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I watched that a few weeks back - and yes - rather enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

What's your thoughts on Moonlight, a bit dim in my eyes.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 2, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			LIFE has an interesting twist to it 

Click to expand...

Saw it on Friday, yes good twist that I didn't see coming  :thup:


----------



## snell (Apr 2, 2017)

Watched the commitments again last night...what a classic easy to watch film


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2017)

Free Fire.  An utter pile of garbage.  I can't really share Mrs BiM's thoughts verbatim on it as it would involve a rather large infraction, but very much along the same lines as mine, just rather more intenseâ€¦....


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 14, 2017)

Watched "Guardians of the Galaxy" again last night. Can't get over what a fun film this is. Plenty of the feel good factor about it.
We bought it when it first came out, I didn't bother to watch it at first, but it's a film that grows on you, and every time you watch it you spot something you didn't see before.
Can't wait for part 2 to come out in May, will be a "must buy" for sure.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cv2ueYnKjg
Missus has just bought the soundtrack CD.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 14, 2017)

New trailer out for this years Star Wars film. Not out until Christmas but I'm already disturbingly excited.


----------



## Piece (Apr 14, 2017)

The Boss Baby. Even the kids didn't laugh.

Eye in the Sky. Pretty good, just didn't have an edge for me, too clean cut.


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 14, 2017)

Ghost in the shell, very matrix-esque, good but not great.


----------



## xcore (Apr 14, 2017)

Watched Kong, 7.5/10 good not great


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2017)

Going in Style.  Easy to watch humorous caper which Mrs BiM and I thoroughly enjoyed, some classic lines & some interesting twists.  It'll never win any awards but worth a watch in our opinion.


----------



## JT77 (Apr 14, 2017)

I enjoyed ghost in the shell, thought it was good, seems to be setting up for a franchise of movies I think. 
My and the missus took the oldest to see fast furious 8 this afternoon, was canny, leave your brain at the door though, completely nuts, suspended reality nonsense but quite fun all the same. If you like the others you'll enjoy it.
Seen Logan on release day a couple weeks back, me and the oldest, we love the marvel stuff, thought it was great.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 18, 2017)

Department Q - The Absent One, very gritty Danish crime thriller. On bbc iplayer films now. This is the second of 3 films. Terrific watch, not for the feint-hearted though, quite brutal in places. Subtitles didn't detract from it too much for me either. 8/10.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 18, 2017)

Billy's half time walk. Dull.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 18, 2017)

Letter to Brezhnev...

Something about it on telly over weekend reminded me I hadn't watched it for a while...

Great film... Really 'of the time'...

More than worthy of a watch if you haven't seen it..


----------



## Midnight (Apr 28, 2017)

Just watched Split. Really enjoyed it. Some good acting by the lead bloke.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 28, 2017)

Finally watched Hacksaw Ridge, really enjoyed it and the cheese factor was kept to a minimum which was a refreshing change.


----------



## Piece (Apr 29, 2017)

X-Men Apocalypse. I do like the franchise but this was a bit a naff one for me.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 29, 2017)

Just watched Guardians of the Galaxy for the first time, absolutely loved it. Some good funny bits in it. Anyone watched the 2nd one yet ?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 30, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Just watched Guardians of the Galaxy for the first time, absolutely loved it. Some good funny bits in it. Anyone watched the 2nd one yet ?
		
Click to expand...

It's great isn't it. And the sequel is getting absolutely stonking reviews on the AV forum. Can't wait for it to come out on Blu ray, hopefully they'll bring out a 4K HDR version.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 30, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			It's great isn't it. And the sequel is getting absolutely stonking reviews on the AV forum. Can't wait for it to come out on Blu ray, hopefully they'll bring out a 4K HDR version.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly something i would watch again mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 30, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Certainly something i would watch again mate.
		
Click to expand...

My Missus bought it a while ago, put it on and I fell asleep early doors.
Watched it "properly" about a month or so again and have watched it 3 or 4 more times since.
It's the kind of film that needs a few viewings as you can easily miss some of the jokes the 1st time round.
Got to be honest, one of my favourite films. Casting was spot on.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Apr 30, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Just watched Guardians of the Galaxy for the first time, absolutely loved it. Some good funny bits in it. Anyone watched the 2nd one yet ?
		
Click to expand...

I watched the 2nd one last night and it's great! It's was very funny and enough action to keep you watching. Highly recommend it &#9786;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2017)

I thought this thread needed resurrecting as a break from the political ones. Saw GotG 2 at the weekend. Great fun. Not as good as the first but worth it purely for the opening sequence of baby Groot dancing admist the carnage going on around him. Drax gets the best lines, great character. The music is spot on and I'm already tempted to go and see it again.

Some really good looking trailers, Kingsman 2, Thor, The Mummy, Baywatch (don't judge it looked funny), Wonder Woman (again, don't judge until you see the trailer). Some big blockbuster films coming up if you like that sort of thing, I do


----------



## Piece (May 16, 2017)

Saw Passengers the other day. Really liked it. Verging on cheesy in some places, yet liked the premise and the effects.


----------



## Hobbit (May 16, 2017)

Assassins Creed.... what on earth was that all about? My head hurts just trying to keep up. Won't rush to watch it again.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 17, 2017)

Owen_Thomas_14 said:



			I watched the 2nd one last night and it's great! It's was very funny and enough action to keep you watching. Highly recommend it &#9786;
		
Click to expand...

Yep - saw it first week out. thoroughly enjoyed it, very funny in parts, some laugh out loud moments that had the whole audience laughing. I'd venture it's as good as the first (which I watched again the weekend before), if not a little better. Even if you're not a Marvel fan, it's good entertainment.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 17, 2017)

am I the only person to think that guardians is a load of tosh ,I really couldnt get into the film one bit ,it is totally rubbish in my eyes .but obviously i am in the minority . 
   im sure it is an ok film and no.2 is equally regarded as such ,but i will never know as one was more than enough.


----------



## ruff-driver (May 17, 2017)

Anyone seen the comedian with de niro, the ending is quality 

Not for young ears, one or two (hundred) F-bombs dropped .


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			am I the only person to think that guardians is a load of tosh ,I really couldnt get into the film one bit ,it is totally rubbish in my eyes .but obviously i am in the minority . 
   im sure it is an ok film and no.2 is equally regarded as such ,but i will never know as one was more than enough.
		
Click to expand...

You are not alone. Absolute tosh.


----------



## Beezerk (May 17, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			am I the only person to think that guardians is a load of tosh ,I really couldnt get into the film one bit ,it is totally rubbish in my eyes .but obviously i am in the minority . 
   im sure it is an ok film and no.2 is equally regarded as such ,but i will never know as one was more than enough.
		
Click to expand...

First one started ok but bored the t1ts off me after a bit, the story just dragged on I felt and the jokes wore thin. 
2nd one didn't get a great review from The Doctor and I won't bother watching it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2017)

You expected the good Dr to like a marvel film? No subtitles, too much humour, too many people leaving with a smile on their faces. They are good, fun, escapist films. All washed down with a cracking sound track.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 18, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You expected the good Dr to like a marvel film? No subtitles, too much humour, too many people leaving with a smile on their faces. They are good, fun, escapist films. All washed down with a cracking sound track.
		
Click to expand...

.
yes i did expect a marvel movie ,they are marvel charactors .
 what did we get ,bloody la la land in space.


----------



## Beezerk (May 18, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You expected the good Dr to like a marvel film? No subtitles, too much humour, too many people leaving with a smile on their faces. They are good, fun, escapist films. All washed down with a cracking sound track.
		
Click to expand...

He gave the first one a great review IIRC, just wasn't for me mate, and I'd been really looking forward to it. Had a generic storyline and I'm pretty sure I fell asleep before the long winded ending eventually happened


----------



## ADB (May 18, 2017)

Watched Get Out last night - thought is was pretty good, bit too far fetched for me though on what could have been a good premise.


----------



## Reemul (May 18, 2017)

Saw Alien Covenant on Monday and it was crap..


----------



## USER1999 (May 18, 2017)

Reemul said:



			Saw Alien Covenant on Monday and it was crap..
		
Click to expand...

I thought it might be. Shame really.


----------



## Kellfire (May 18, 2017)

Covenant was an incredibly slow burn. I enjoyed it but it was nowhere near as good as I expected.


----------



## Piece (May 18, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			am I the only person to think that guardians is a load of tosh ,I really couldnt get into the film one bit ,it is totally rubbish in my eyes .but obviously i am in the minority . 
   im sure it is an ok film and no.2 is equally regarded as such ,but i will never know as one was more than enough.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't get into to it. I may try again one day but not rushing tbh.


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2017)

Just watched Little Miss Sunshine again, I forgot was an absolutely superb film it is, 10/10.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2017)

Miss Sloane.  Very good political thriller with some good twists.


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2017)

I'm on a roll, Lion was a massive surprise, absolutely stunning film.


----------



## user2010 (May 21, 2017)

Just got back from watching Alien: Covenant, Excellent film, Ridley Scott brings the Alien franchise back to greatness with this beaut. Plenty of blood and gore with a few jump scares thrown in, and a couple of nods to the original in there as well, for good measure. Go see it. Recommend it, 5*`s


----------



## User62651 (May 21, 2017)

Forced to watch La La Land, wasn't at all sure to start especially after the first song but it turned out quite a watchable film without ever turning too mushy. Throwback to films of yesteryear without the sappy ending.


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 21, 2017)

Watched Trainspotting 2 today and extremely disappointed.Only scenes worth watching were the ones with Begbie in them.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 21, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
yes i did expect a marvel movie ,they are marvel charactors .
 what did we get ,bloody la la land in space.
		
Click to expand...

I like GoG but it's a shame that Marvel don't own the movie rights for too many of their cosmic characters - like your namesake, unfortunately.

Good to see them teasing Adam Warlock though.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 22, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I like GoG but it's a shame that Marvel don't own the movie rights for too many of their cosmic characters - like your namesake, unfortunately.

Good to see them teasing Adam Warlock though.
		
Click to expand...

.
 would love a film about the silver surfer.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 22, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
 would love a film about the silver surfer.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I read that comic for years.


----------



## Robster59 (May 23, 2017)

I preferred the original Guardians of the Galaxy to the latter Avengers spin-offs.  Too much "USA USA" chest thumping and action over substance.  Some of the chase/action scenes are tediously long. 
I went to see "Their Finest" and really liked it.  A good cast, good story-line with just the right amount of humour.  What the British do so well.  Bill Nighy is at his best.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 24, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
 would love a film about the silver surfer.
		
Click to expand...

You mean like this one http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1027810/?ref_=nv_sr_4


not particularly good to be honest, perhaps this will be better http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1051916/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 24, 2017)

Watched _The Manchurian Candidate (1962)_ on TCM couple of evenings ago.  Excellent thriller and especial fun for all Trump-watchers.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2017)

Just watched Casablanca. So many great lines, particularly in the last 20 minutes. Lines you have heard repeated so many times except this is where they originated. Really good film.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 29, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just watched Casablanca. So many great lines, particularly in the last 20 minutes. Lines you have heard repeated so many times except this is where they originated. Really good film.
		
Click to expand...

Play it again Sam , is that 3 off the Tee then ?.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 30, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			You mean like this one http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1027810/?ref_=nv_sr_4


not particularly good to be honest, perhaps this will be better http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1051916/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

Click to expand...

First one wasn't great, missed the mark quite spectacularly. Is the second one real, I hadn't heard it was in production?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 30, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Play it again Sam , is that 3 off the Tee then ?. 

Click to expand...

Ha ha. Well, as many people will know that is the one quote that is not actually said in the way repeated. What I didn't know before was that it wasn't Bogart who says it. So, it's generally misquoted and in the wrong voice &#128561;.


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2017)

Just pre-ordered Guardians 2 on Blu ray.


----------



## Piece (May 30, 2017)

Suicide Squad. Firmly in the not bad pile.


----------



## londonlewis (May 30, 2017)

Piece said:



			Suicide Squad. Firmly in the not bad pile.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't convinced. 
All new characters being introduced (except for the joker), limited back stories on any of them really so you don't really get to know the characters well. Then it just fired straight into 'you're anti-heroes that need to save the world'. 

Apparently they edited it massively after deadpool came out and cut a load of stuff about the joker out.


----------



## USER1999 (May 30, 2017)

Suicide squad. I got distracted by margot robbies shorts, and sort of forgot about the rest of the film.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 3, 2017)

Just watched Trainspotting 2 , I really enjoyed it and will watch it again.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 3, 2017)

Watched Suicide Squad the other day, absolute tripe but the missus was happy.
Joy last night was brilliant, that Jennifer Lawrence has been in some damn fine films mind.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 3, 2017)

Also watched Alien Covenant. Again liked the film , very gory. As a Alien film I enjoyed it and was not disappointed, as a follow up to Prometheus I was disappointed as I wanted more story about the planet and inhabitants.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm just watching The Sapphires on BBC 2, It's like an Aussie version of the The Commitments .
Comedy and some great music, oh the memories lol.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 5, 2017)

Went to see Baywatch at the flicks on Friday. it's not going to win any critic awards, but it made me laugh out loud in parts, had a bit of action, quite enjoyed it after a couple of beers


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 9, 2017)

Wonder Woman. Don't judge, it's nothing like the tv series. Actually very good and my teenage daughter loved it. Very much like the first Captain America film.

If anyone else has seen it, during the end scenes was that Tony Robinson dressed as Baldrick during the London celebrations?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wonder Woman. Don't judge, it's nothing like the tv series. Actually very good and my teenage daughter loved it. Very much like the first Captain America film.

If anyone else has seen it, during the end scenes was that Tony Robinson dressed as Baldrick during the London celebrations?
		
Click to expand...

Agree, Definitely a good film, sit back and enjoy type movie.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 9, 2017)

We saw _Viceroy's House _during the week, and were both very underwhelmed.  Best aspect of it for us was that we came out better informed about the partitioning of India on Independence.


----------



## xcore (Jun 10, 2017)

John wick 2; not bad, usual shootem up switch brain off and watch type


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 10, 2017)

The second jack reacher film. Ok, cruise is not reacher, but go beyond that and its not that bad. Way better than the first one.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 11, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wonder Woman. Don't judge, it's nothing like the tv series.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, you've gone so far down in my expectations 
My daughter went to see it yesterday, she said it was rammel.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Mate, you've gone so far down in my expectations 
My daughter went to see it yesterday, she said it was rammel.
		
Click to expand...

Okay, Wonder Woman was attractive and hot. Does that raise your view of me now?&#128513;.

Rammel is harsh.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 11, 2017)

The Belko Experiment

Bit of a gore fest, not for the kids


----------



## user2010 (Jun 14, 2017)

Logan, excellent depiction of how comic book violence should look on the big screen, gory and gratuitous:thup: The best Wolverine film to date, 5*`s

Lego Batman Movie, laugh out loud funny, brilliant fun for all the family, another 5* film:thup:


----------



## GB72 (Jun 14, 2017)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Logan, excellent depiction of how comic book violence should look on the big screen, gory and gratuitous:thup: The best Wolverine film to date, 5*`s

Lego Batman Movie, laugh out loud funny, brilliant fun for all the family, another 5* film:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Both on my must watch list.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 23, 2017)

Watched one good, one very good and one excellent film during my flights to the USA in the last week.

Get Out, decent film with some cracking moments, odd cheesy scenes though which stopped it being very good 
I, Daniel Blake, very good despite some amateurish acting, well worth a watch.
Manchester By The Sea, engrossing, heart breaking, mind blowingly good film.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 24, 2017)

Watched My Name is Lenny last week. It's based on Lenny McLean the Guv'nor of London . Watchable.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 15, 2017)

The Girl With All The Gifts doing the rounds on Sky Cinema is a worth a watch, much better than I anticipated.
Currently got Heat on, bona fide classic.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 15, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			The Girl With All The Gifts doing the rounds on Sky Cinema is a worth a watch, much better than I anticipated.
Currently got Heat on, bona fide classic.
		
Click to expand...

Heat is definitely in my top 10.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 15, 2017)

Girl with all the Gifts is a cracking book so will give the film a try


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 15, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Girl with all the Gifts is a cracking book so will give the film a try
		
Click to expand...

Really good film, a different take on zombie genre and done in that low key British way.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 15, 2017)

Logan was a step too far for me...


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 16, 2017)

Watched Life last night. Alien but with a set of less interesting characters.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 16, 2017)

Train to Busan. South Korean zombie film, really well made and enjoyable, miles better than World War Z.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2017)

Went with my daughter to see Spiderman. Really good fun, think Deadpool without the sex, swearing and ultra violence. Best of all it didn't get bogged down with the usual Mary Jane borefest. Worth a viewing.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 16, 2017)

Agree with Lord T about Spiderman, also add the latest Planet of the Apes film, Woody Harrelson plays a good nutter and it has a bit more of a story to it, good film for a few hours of escapism.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 16, 2017)

Anyone seen Dunkirk yet?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Anyone seen Dunkirk yet?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think it was out until next week ? 

Planning to go and see it the week after


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 16, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Anyone seen Dunkirk yet?
		
Click to expand...

Harry Styles fan?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 16, 2017)

Nocturnal Animals, been on the list for a while and noticed it was on Sky movies earlier, absolutely stunning film. Michael Shannon is some actor.


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2017)

Been watching Tom Hanks films that I'd not seen. 

Circles & Inferno, enjoyed both.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 29, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Anyone seen Dunkirk yet?
		
Click to expand...

Take some earplugs...

Just watched Passengers and thought it well worth a watch...
Helps that Jennifer Lawrence is easy on the eye...

Much better than Arrival I thought...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Nocturnal Animals, been on the list for a while and noticed it was on Sky movies earlier, absolutely stunning film. Michael Shannon is some actor.
		
Click to expand...

I found it gripping, but the ending could have been better/believable .


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 30, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			I found it gripping, but the ending could have been better/believable .
		
Click to expand...

I thought the ending was perfect, low key after a rollercoaster of a movie. I like films where you're silenced at the rollling credits, and this was one of those.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 30, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Anyone seen Dunkirk yet?
		
Click to expand...

Went last week - well worth seeing. General concensus is to see it on as big a screen as you can - with which I agree.

No spoilers but my, those Stukas were scary! If that's what you feel in a comfy cinema seat, the devil alone knows what the guys who actully lived through it were feeling.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 30, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Anyone seen Dunkirk yet?
		
Click to expand...




backwoodsman said:



			General concensus is to see it on as big a screen as you can - with which I agree.
		
Click to expand...


Film was shot using 65mm and to not see it in IMAX [on a big screen] is losing half the effect...

If in London I'd highly recommend seeing film at the Science Museum...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 30, 2017)

It's been out a while but I went to see Baby Driver. Really enjoyed it - recommended!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's been out a while but I went to see Baby Driver. Really enjoyed it - recommended!
		
Click to expand...

Eiza Gonzalez (Darling) is stunning.


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2017)

We watched Dr Strange the other night, it's not something we would have considered but as HID is a bit of a Benedict Cumberbatch fan we had the view he wouldn't do anything rubbish so gave it a go, and quite enjoyed it.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 30, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Anyone seen Dunkirk yet?
		
Click to expand...

Just back from watching this and my ears are still ringing, maybe they need it that loud to be authentic, certainly made the folk in our row jump a few times.

A truly harrowing story of what all involved went through, if you don't walk out with a lump in your throat then you must have a heart of stone.

Respect where it's due....

Lest we forget


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 30, 2017)

Watched "The Stanford Prison Experiment" on Sky Movies.  Well-known study of human emotion - seriously thought-provoking.  Acting was excellent.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 30, 2017)

backwoodsman said:



			Went last week - well worth seeing. General concensus is to see it on as big a screen as you can - with which I agree.

No spoilers but my, those Stukas were scary! If that's what you feel in a comfy cinema seat, the devil alone knows what the guys who actully lived through it were feeling.
		
Click to expand...




ruff-driver said:



			Just back from watching this and my ears are still ringing, maybe they need it that loud to be authentic, certainly made the folk in our row jump a few times.

A truly harrowing story of what all involved went through, if you don't walk out with a lump in your throat then you must have a heart of stone.

Respect where it's due....

Lest we forget
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't argue with either of those comments, excellent film and well worth watching.



FairwayDodger said:



			It's been out a while but I went to see Baby Driver. Really enjoyed it - recommended!
		
Click to expand...

Another yes, something different with a cracking soundtrack, good action & some great humour.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 30, 2017)

Moana = awesome.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 31, 2017)

Dunkirk.......you don't have to worry about rustling your sweety papers.:lol:

It would be nice if someone would show the role that the 51st Highland regiment played at the evacuation of Dunkirk.
Not a film that is likely to see the screens as it shows up  how callous some wartime decisions were made on who to save and who to sacrifice.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 31, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Dunkirk.......you don't have to worry about rustling your sweety papers.:lol:

It would be nice if someone would show the role that the 51st Highland regiment played at the evacuation of Dunkirk.
Not a film that is likely to see the screens as it shows up  how callous some wartime decisions were made on who to save and who to sacrifice.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite, it was the 51st Highland Division, that was attached to the French Army and left behind, the Division was made up of both Scottish and English Regiments, the majority being Scottish, just in case you tried to spin fiction from fact. :thup:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 31, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Anyone seen Dunkirk yet?
		
Click to expand...

Saw it in IMAX on Friday, thoroughly enjoyed it. Only found out this morning that the spitfires weren't CGI, they used real ones for the dogfight scenes. Well worth a watch on the big screen. Pretty much deadly silence as everyone filed out at the end.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 31, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Not quite, it was the 51st Highland Division, that was attached to the French Army and left behind, the Division was made up of both Scottish and English Regiments, the majority being Scottish, just in case you tried to spin fiction from fact. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That was a pretty crass reply.........I made an error and typed regiment instead of Division, sorry.
My fathers old regiment were with the 'signwriters'  so I am well aware of who they fought with and where.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 31, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			That was a pretty crass reply.........I made an error and typed regiment instead of Division, sorry.
My fathers old regiment were with the 'signwriters'  so I am well aware of who they fought with and where.
		
Click to expand...

The crassness was with you once again trying to play the "Scottish treated badly card"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2017)

Saw Dunkirk tonight 

Wow. What an amazing film - truely wonderful , one of the best I have seen in a long time


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm just about to watch-  Going In Style, surely it must be good going by the cast.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 10, 2017)

Saw Dunkirk yesterday. Simply brilliant.

Saw latest Apes film the other week. Simply rubbish!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 10, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm just about to watch-  Going In Style, surely it must be good going by the cast.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't great, but light hearted easy watching.


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 10, 2017)

Recently watched CHiPS: Law & Disorder. 
It's what you would expect - comedy, light-hearted. 
Not the best film ever but it's watchable.


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 10, 2017)

londonlewis said:



			Recently watched CHiPS: Law & Disorder. 
It's what you would expect - comedy, light-hearted. 
Not the best film ever but it's watchable.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if I will get to see this. Saw the trailer in the cinema and HIDs was indignant with rage about what they have done to one of her fav programmes when she was a kid (I was a bit miffed as well) - she was equally unimpressed when they re-did Starsky & Hutch!


----------



## Rooter (Aug 11, 2017)

Well despicable me 3 was excellent. None of this high brow film rubbish going on in our house!

Also watched Young Offenders on netflix last night, excellent and very funny!! (watch if you like Twin Town)


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 11, 2017)

Just re-watched the first Xmen. Funny watching it again and seeing the difference between that and the rest of them. Wolverine ends up in two comas which isn't consistent with the follow on films. 

And recently watched Logan which had a massive inconsistency with X-men Origins; Wolverine. All to do with an adamantium bullet. In Origins it would apparently only wipe his memory as he heals, in Logan it would kill him...


----------



## GB72 (Aug 11, 2017)

Think everyone is trying to forget that Origins existed, especially with what they did to deadpool


----------



## User62651 (Aug 11, 2017)

*SPOILER ALERT* Dunkirk

Saw Dunkirk last night at standard cinema, might be the first who didn't absolutely love it, I enjoyed it but the dogfighting wasn't shot that well imo, the ditching footage was good. Expected more of an epic but got a fairly grim series of personal roles in a modern directorial style. The story of the kid who came along on the small boat to help but got walloped by the shell shocked survivor was odd. 
Didn't really understand that the German army didn't advance because we were told the Luftwaffe could finish it, yet all we saw were a few stukas at the beach anyway that generally carry one bomb which was useful for hitting boats and jetties but not targeting masses of soldiers particularly. It was good that there wasn't some needless romantic tale thrown in though. They could/should have had one of the mini stories coming from the German side advancing on Dunkirk for balance and explain their position a bit more. They said they got 30,000 off the beach but there were still 300,000 to go, it's like the Germans let them leave in advance of a full blown attack on the UK but that wasn't conveyed in the film. You need to know the *full* history of the event before watching the film I think, not just common knowledge that little boats rescued soldiers. Film too short as well.


----------



## xcore (Aug 12, 2017)

Guardians of the galaxy 2, didn't disappoint


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 13, 2017)

Hacksaw Ridge... Top film...

Should've watched it in old duffer vision though... 
As in 4K, it didn't feel the super sharp/clean image suited the subject...


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 19, 2017)

Double bill tonight...

The Fits, very interesting, worth a watch and I'd like to know your theories on it.

Second up...

Life, Animated, blimey, blew us all away, I knew it was gonna be good but it far exceeded our expectations.
I dare anyone to watch this and not shed a tear or two, utterly astounding story, an absolute masterpiece of film making. 
The saying is bandied around a lot but this is a must watch film, one of those which will live with you for a long time.


----------



## Piece (Aug 19, 2017)

Straight Outta Compton. Film about rap group NWA, featuring the starting careers of Dr Dre and Ice Cube. Really good biopic.


----------



## Piece (Aug 24, 2017)

Logan. Not bad.

Terminator + Madmax = Logan.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2017)

The Hitman's Bodyguard. Disappointing. Should have been a funny buddy movie but it looked like too many improvised scenes, not enough script reviews. Too much swearing, no really, lots of violence. There is some good humour in there and it could have been a good film but it isn't. Salma Hayek, hubba hubba. What a woman.


----------



## drewster (Aug 25, 2017)

Sorry i'm not trawling back through the whole thread but watched " a streetcat named Bob" last night. Found it on SKy Cinema, read a brief synopsis that it was a British film, based on a true story and thought it was fantastic. Really played with the emotions and left me questioning what's really important in life. Would highly recommend if you've got a spare hour and a half. If this has been discussed before i apologise.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2017)

Drewster - Lots of films get mentioned, discussed then mentioned again. People watch them at different times. I like the random aspect of this thread as it highlights a film that you may have missed upon release but is now available on tv via one of the many channels, platforms etc.


----------



## xcore (Aug 25, 2017)

Watched "it follows", not a bad mild horror


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 25, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Life, Animated, blimey, blew us all away, I knew it was gonna be good but it far exceeded our expectations.
I dare anyone to watch this and not shed a tear or two, utterly astounding story, an absolute masterpiece of film making. 
The saying is bandied around a lot but this is a must watch film, one of those which will live with you for a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the trailor for this before work. Thanks for sharing as it looks like a very moving film.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 25, 2017)

xcore said:



			Watched "it follows", not a bad mild horror
		
Click to expand...

Saw that on an Odeon Screen Unseen, or should I say saw the first 20 minutes or so.  One of the few films we've ever walked out on.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 25, 2017)

During the school hols have had grandson staying with us...

Presently he is well into Harry Potter...

Managed to see quite a bit of them with him...
Really forgotten how good they are...


----------



## MarkE (Aug 25, 2017)

Just caught up with 'Whiplash'. About a jazz drum student and his relationship with his tutor. Superb film, best I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 25, 2017)

MarkE said:



			Just caught up with 'Whiplash'. About a jazz drum student and his relationship with his tutor. Superb film, best I've seen in a long time.
		
Click to expand...

It was, J K Simmons was well worth his best supporting actor Oscar.

Tonight we saw The Hitman's Bodyguard.  Two hours of typical Samuel L. Jackson mayhem; car chases, explosions, shootouts, one liners and some very good stunting on a Triumph Speed Triple.  Won't challenge your intellect or bother the Oscar committee but 'twas a very enjoyable 2 hours.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 25, 2017)

MarkE said:



			Just caught up with 'Whiplash'. About a jazz drum student and his relationship with his tutor. Superb film, best I've seen in a long time.
		
Click to expand...

It's good but as a drummer I found it quite bizarre, only the USA can make a drumming film into a NASCAR race 

Watched Hell and High Water tonight, most excellent.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 25, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			It's good but as a drummer I found it quite bizarre, only the USA can make a drumming film into a NASCAR race 

*Watched Hell and High Water tonight, most excellent.*

Click to expand...

I'd second that.


----------



## xcore (Aug 26, 2017)

Watched The day of the jackal last night! Quite fancy reading the book soon


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 28, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Watched Hell and High Water tonight, most excellent.
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			I'd second that.
		
Click to expand...


Took note of this and we watched and most enjoyed it...

Thank you!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 28, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Took note of this and we watched and most enjoyed it...

Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome.  

If you're up for something harder hitting and uncomfortable, watch Detroit.  When you see that, you can better understand the reception we got at the National Civil Rights Museum in Memphis.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 28, 2017)

Watched Magnificent 7 yesterday. 
Not a classic,but very good. 

Don't  think Denzel does bad films.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Watched Magnificent 7 yesterday. 
Not a classic,but very good. 

Don't  think Denzel does bad films.
		
Click to expand...

He is one of those actors that elevates every film he is in. A genuine class act.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 28, 2017)

I've just watched an old classsic Top Gun.

Kelly McGillis was a stunner.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 28, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He is one of those actors that elevates every film he is in. A genuine class act.
		
Click to expand...

Him & Dicaprio are the best ever for me.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 28, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I've just watched an old classsic Top Gun.
		
Click to expand...


This is one we tried to get our eldest grandson to watch... 
As a bit of an education as to what 'proper' films are all about...

Sadly, for a twelve year old, there wasn't enough CGI action for him...

One day I'll have him watching a Ray Harryhausen film so he knows what 'real' Sfx are all about...


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 28, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Him & Dicaprio are the best ever for me.
		
Click to expand...

You are obviously still a boy ...

And, as yet, unaware of the true giants of cinema...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 28, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			You are obviously still a boy ...

And, as yet, unaware of the true giants of cinema...
		
Click to expand...

Go on then?


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 28, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Go on then?
		
Click to expand...

Not in any order but ones you will have heard of...

Jimmy Stewart, Richard Burton, Al Pacino, Dustin Hoffman...

And, I'll throw big John in there...
If you put as many bums on seats as he did you had to have some degree of talent...

There's plenty more but supper is on the table...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 28, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Not in any order but ones you will have heard of...

Jimmy Stewart, Richard Burton, Al Pacino, Dustin Hoffman...

And, I'll throw big John in there...
If you put as many bums on seats as he did you had to have some degree of talent...

There's plenty more but supper is on the table...
		
Click to expand...

Decent but like with anything nostalgia plays a big part. 
The Beatles were the best band. 
Pele the best player etc.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 28, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			This is one we tried to get our eldest grandson to watch... 
As a bit of an education as to what 'proper' films are all about...

Sadly, for a twelve year old, there wasn't enough CGI action for him...

One day I'll have him watching a Ray Harryhausen film so he knows what 'real' Sfx are all about...
		
Click to expand...

" They don't make them like they used to"  


I've just done a bit of research of whereabouts in San Diego it was filmed, sad to see Kelly McGillis house has just been left to deteriorate. 

I'd live to travel across america visiting locations  of famous films etc


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 28, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Watched Magnificent 7 yesterday. 
Not a classic,but very good. 

Don't  think Denzel does bad films.
		
Click to expand...

In some ways I found it better than the original; loved the way that there were new characters, yet all the old were retained by combining some of the old characters into one new one.   



Lord Tyrion said:



			He is one of those actors that elevates every film he is in. A genuine class act.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 28, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Watched Magnificent 7 yesterday. 
Not a classic,but very good. 

Don't  think Denzel does bad films.
		
Click to expand...

A good film but not a patch on the original. Watched that so many times


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 28, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Decent but like with anything nostalgia plays a big part. 
The Beatles were the best band. 
Pele the best player etc.
		
Click to expand...

I am of an age that nostalgia is all I've got left to keep me going ...


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 28, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			" They don't make them like they used to"  


I've just done a bit of research of whereabouts in San Diego it was filmed, sad to see Kelly McGillis house has just been left to deteriorate. 

I'd live to travel across america visiting locations  of famous films etc
		
Click to expand...

The Kawasaki, used by Maverick, was a bike I lusted over at the time...
A real beast... Guaranteed a wheelie every time...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 28, 2017)

I've never seen Top Gun, just didn't fancy it at the time and I *hated* that bloody song!


I watched Terminator Genesis today. Hmm. If you haven't seen it, don't bother.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 28, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I've never seen Top Gun, just didn't fancy it at the time and I *hated* that bloody song!
		
Click to expand...

I refuse to watch it, I just know I'll want to smash the tv in with all that cheesy American garbage


----------



## User62651 (Sep 1, 2017)

Watched 'The Ides of March' on BBC Iplayer last night, had never heard of it but gave it a chance, terrific US political drama imo with a good cast in Philip Seymour Hoffman, George Clooney and Ryan Gosling in the main roles. Very absorbing and was left wanting more. Worth a watch.


----------



## londonlewis (Sep 1, 2017)

drewster said:



			Sorry i'm not trawling back through the whole thread but watched " a streetcat named Bob" last night. Found it on SKy Cinema, read a brief synopsis that it was a British film, based on a true story and thought it was fantastic. Really played with the emotions and left me questioning what's really important in life. Would highly recommend if you've got a spare hour and a half. If this has been discussed before i apologise.
		
Click to expand...

watched this last night thanks to your recommendation. Enjoyed it too. thanks


----------



## xcore (Sep 1, 2017)

Was dragged along to see "Hitmans body guard"

Distinctly average action film, thank god Salma Hayek makes an appearance.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 1, 2017)

Watched kill me 3 times on sky. Black comedy with Simon Pegg. Confusing to start with, maybe, but ok when it got going. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Piece (Sep 6, 2017)

Manhattan Night, a neo noir movie with Ade Brody. Not bad, a change from the usual, with some eye candy to help pass the time.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 6, 2017)

Was really looking forward to Guardians of the Galaxy 2 after thoroughly enjoying the first one. Disappointed.

Went to the cinema last night for Dunkirk. Almost walked out after an hour but thought it must get better. That's an hour and forty six minutes I'll never get back. The opening sequence was good but what a load of rubbish after that. At least I enjoyed the pick 'n' mix!


----------



## londonlewis (Sep 6, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Was really looking forward to Guardians of the Galaxy 2 after thoroughly enjoying the first one. Disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

Considered paying for this on iTunes last night. Watched the trailor and changed my mind. Reading this makes me glad I didn't bother with it. 
Was it just a poor version of the first one?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 6, 2017)

xcore said:



			Was dragged along to see "Hitmans body guard"

Distinctly average action film, thank god Salma Hayek makes an appearance.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a load of nonsense. Can't believe Samuel L put his name to that one.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			I thought it was a load of nonsense. Can't believe Samuel L put his name to that one.
		
Click to expand...

Samuel hasn't done a decent film since the 90s.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 6, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Samuel hasn't done a decent film since the 90s.
		
Click to expand...

He's definitely done more bad than good films.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2017)

I suspect the cheques are good though &#128176;&#128176;&#128176;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 6, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I suspect the cheques are good though &#128176;&#128176;&#128176;
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I can't see him worrying about the next mortgage payment. 
Likes his golf aswell  I believe.


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 6, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah I can't see him worrying about the next mortgage payment. 
Likes his golf aswell  I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure I heard he had too be allowed two rounds of golf a week whilst filming


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 6, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Pretty sure I heard he had too be allowed two rounds of golf a week whilst filming
		
Click to expand...

If that's true his stock as just rocketed.


----------



## TerryA (Sep 6, 2017)

Watched Megan Levy via 'Sockshare' - excellent drama based on a true story. Sad ending!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 6, 2017)

Speaking of Samuel L I watched The Hateful 8 last night on Orime. Really enjoyed it, great dialogue


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 8, 2017)

Just watched Passengers, started very well but went typical American cheesy after an hour which was a shame. 
Why oh why can't most US movie makers end a film without layering on the schmaltz.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 9, 2017)

Wind River.  Written by the same chap that wrote Sicario and Hell or High Water, so I had high hopes.  Sadly they didn't materialise.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 9, 2017)

Much as I love comic book movies, I hadn't watched the most recent "Fantastic Four" film since it was universally panned and looked pretty bad.

Watched it last night on Netflix..... it's even worse than I expected!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 9, 2017)

Fantastic 4 is awful. Was a bit disappointed with Guardians of the galaxy 2 as well.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 9, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Just watched Passengers, started very well but went typical American cheesy after an hour which was a shame. 
Why oh why can't most US movie makers end a film without layering on the schmaltz.
		
Click to expand...

Would you have woke her up


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 9, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Fantastic 4 is awful. Was a bit disappointed with Guardians of the galaxy 2 as well.
		
Click to expand...

I liked it but agree it didn't quite meet my expectations. Probably got a bit carried away after the first one was so much better than expected.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 9, 2017)

With the other thread regarding best sports films spotted Bull Durham on Netflix...

Still more than worthy of a watch...


----------



## xcore (Sep 9, 2017)

Watched Blue velvet as I hadn't seen it in years, do love abit of David lynch, apart from eraserhead- which I may try and watch again at some point!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 9, 2017)

Alien Covenant. OK but a bit meh. Takes the overarching plot forward but lacks either the scares of Alien or the action of Aliens. Still, if they make another one to fill the gap in the timeline to Alien then I would watch it.

Cannot believe they ditched the Neil Blomkamp Alien project that ditched 3 and 4 and picks up after Aliens with Newt and Hicks still alive. Ideas sounded good, director is great but postponedfor Ridley Scotts vanity project.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 10, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Just watched Passengers, started very well but went typical American cheesy after an hour which was a shame. 
Why oh why can't most US movie makers end a film without layering on the schmaltz.
		
Click to expand...

Echo that.   There were only certain places that it could go after the start - reminded me a little of "Silent Running" early on.   But it was enjoyable and I thought the actual ending was quite good.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 10, 2017)

Another thumbs up for A Streetcat Named Bob. A lot more emotional than expected. Really enjoyed it


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 15, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Would you have woke her up 

Click to expand...

Just watched it. I'd have woken you up if it meant I had a chance of waking her up &#128541;.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 15, 2017)

HowlingGale said:



			Just watched it. I'd have woken you up if it meant I had a chance of waking her up &#128541;.
		
Click to expand...

Down boy, sleep


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 16, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Would you have woke her up 

Click to expand...

Only if there wasnt a  better looker on board. Jeez 5k people, there must be one, or 20.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 17, 2017)

The hitman's Bodyguard was a good laugh


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 17, 2017)

Watched Baby Driver last night, I'm not usually a fan of car chase films but this was surprisingly very good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 17, 2017)

Victoria & Abdul; very good, amusing and also sad in places, and a great performance by Judi Dench. 



Beezerk said:



			Watched Baby Driver last night, I'm not usually a fan of car chase films but this was surprisingly very good.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it is, bet you enjoyed the soundtrack as well.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 17, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Watched Baby Driver last night, I'm not usually a fan of car chase films but this was surprisingly very good.
		
Click to expand...

Did Eiza Gonzalez (Darling) make it more enjoyable by any chance?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 17, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed it is, bet you enjoyed the soundtrack as well.
		
Click to expand...

Funk/soul tactic &#128526;


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 17, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Did Eiza Gonzalez (Darling) make it more enjoyable by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 17, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Who?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 17, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 23646

Click to expand...

Oh the baddie woman &#128514;
She's not the greatest actress mind.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 18, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Oh the baddie woman &#128514;
She's not the greatest actress mind.
		
Click to expand...

Doubt she got the gig because of her acting abilities &#128513;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 4, 2017)

Goodbye Christopher Robin.  Utterly enchanting.  Thoroughly depressing.  And absolutely brilliant.


----------



## NikiT (Oct 5, 2017)

Discovered a new movie for me: Secret Window with Johnny Depp: great psychological thriller based onStephen Kingâ€™s book. I quite appreciate Depp as an actor and basically all the movieshe plays at are usually good. It is a story about a mysterious dark house where the main character, a writer, is working on his novel, and where (of course) some strange things start to happen. Turns out that Depp likes old houses with a historical past in lifetoo: this is his 18 century villa in France https://tranio.com/france/adt/1635106/,he bought it in2001 and made a lot of decorations himself.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 10, 2017)

Sad I know but my booking for the Star Wars film was made first thing this morning. Seen every one at the cinema


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 11, 2017)

Kingsman 2 last night. Loved it, not a weak version of the first and I might be tempted to see it again at the cinema. Will definitely get it on dvd when it is released. I went with my 15yr old daughter and 17yr old son. Mortifying moment during the tracking scene .

Never thought I'd say it but the Elton John scenes were very funny.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 11, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Kingsman 2 last night. Loved it, not a weak version of the first and I might be tempted to see it again at the cinema. Will definitely get it on dvd when it is released. I went with my 15yr old daughter and 17yr old son. Mortifying moment during the tracking scene .

Never thought I'd say it but the Elton John scenes were very funny.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed it as well, I watched both the first and the second in the same sitting as I'd missed the first one. The next day at work was a struggle


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 11, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Sad I know but my booking for the Star Wars film was made first thing this morning. Seen every one at the cinema
		
Click to expand...

Nothing sad about Star Wars. We will be going as a family on Christmas Eve. Buzzing already.



Paperboy said:



			I really enjoyed it as well, I watched both the first and the second in the same sitting as I'd missed the first one. The next day at work was a struggle 

Click to expand...

That was a bold move. What if you hadn't liked the first one? Did you find that much slashing hard to cope with in quick succession or was it okay? I have the first one on my tablet and it is my go to film to watch on a plane journey. I do have to make sure there are no kids that can see it over my shoulder though


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 11, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That was a bold move. What if you hadn't liked the first one? Did you find that much slashing hard to cope with in quick succession or was it okay? I have the first one on my tablet and it is my go to film to watch on a plane journey. I do have to make sure there are no kids that can see it over my shoulder though 

Click to expand...

Nope a friend had said it was good, so took a punt. If I hadn't have liked the first one I'd have gone home. As free with the cineworld unlimited card.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 11, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Sad I know but my booking for the Star Wars film was made first thing this morning. Seen every one at the cinema
		
Click to expand...

I'll be going too - it's star wars so you have to - but can't say I have high expectations after "the force awakens".


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 13, 2017)

Just watched Split with my daughter, we both really enjoyed it. James McAvoy was excellent.


----------



## bansheedrate (Oct 14, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Just watched Split with my daughter, we both really enjoyed it. James McAvoy was excellent.
		
Click to expand...



I agree. the story is unique and McAvoy was really great on every character.


----------



## bansheedrate (Oct 14, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'll be going too - it's star wars so you have to - but can't say I have high expectations after "the force awakens".
		
Click to expand...

Am I the only one who never seen any star wars movie? I guess I have to do star wars marathon next weekend. Loser me.


----------



## Piece (Oct 19, 2017)

Gave Trainspotting 2 a run. Managed 20 mins only. :mmm:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 19, 2017)

Piece said:



			Gave Trainspotting 2 a run. Managed 20 mins only. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


thats ten minutes more than i gave the first trainspotting film ,so i wont be bothering with the second one.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 19, 2017)

Piece said:



			Gave Trainspotting 2 a run. Managed 20 mins only. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Jesus yes, what an awful film. Think I ended up playing Golf Clash on my phone instead.


----------



## londonlewis (Oct 19, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Just watched Split with my daughter, we both really enjoyed it. James McAvoy was excellent.
		
Click to expand...

It's pretty intense but it is a good film. Glad I watched it. 

Just re-watched World War Z, which I thought was pretty average the first time I watched it. Actually really enjoyed it this time around.


----------



## lex! (Oct 19, 2017)

Piece said:



			Gave Trainspotting 2 a run. Managed 20 mins only. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Superb film, best thing I have seen this year.


----------



## xcore (Oct 19, 2017)

Watched American made, not bad but lacking something


----------



## londonlewis (Oct 20, 2017)

xcore said:



			Watched American made, not bad but lacking something
		
Click to expand...

I quite like the look of that.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 20, 2017)

Piece said:



			Gave Trainspotting 2 a run. Managed 20 mins only. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Wish Iâ€™d never watched it. 
The first is a classic.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 20, 2017)

A United Kingdom, if you have Sky Cinema get it on record, really is a top notch film.


----------



## OnTour (Oct 21, 2017)

Atomic blonde was a decent afternoon watch and American made was a bit like watching narcos all over again and I never understand why you make so much money your not disappearing with an army defending you?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2017)

OnTour said:



			Atomic blonde was a decent afternoon watch and American made was a bit like watching narcos all over again *and I never understand why you make so much money your not disappearing with an army defending you?*

Click to expand...

Because you were to all intents and purposes somebody else's property, and they had a bigger army & more to lose by you disappearing.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 23, 2017)

Just watching The Blues Brothers again . Didn't realize it was made in 1980.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Just watching The Blues Brothers again . Didn't realize it was made in 1980.
		
Click to expand...

Gimmie some lovin,  Spencer Davis and Stevie Winwood way before that I think ,  brings back great memories, our lead singer sang it in the key of E , can't get much deeper than that. 
 I managed to burst a few 18 inch speakers playing bass to that golden oldie. happy days :cheers:


----------



## Piece (Oct 24, 2017)

Lego Ninjago Movie today....


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 24, 2017)

As I have been signed off work for a few months I have been watching a few films lately. Not usually a film watcher but the other day I watched Moonrise Kingdom. The write up said it was ok but I thought that it was a load of dross.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			As I have been signed off work for a few months I have been watching a few films lately. Not usually a film watcher but the other day I watched Moonrise Kingdom. The write up said it was ok but I thought that it was a load of dross.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was pretty damn awesome. If you don't like that film then don't watch The Lobster, kind of similar feel to the film but just as good if not better.


----------



## Piece (Oct 24, 2017)

Piece said:



			Lego Ninjago Movie today....
		
Click to expand...

That was really quite good!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 24, 2017)

Did you see the Lego Batman movie? A guilty pleasure, very sharp.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did you see the Lego Batman movie? A guilty pleasure, very sharp.
		
Click to expand...

Latest Lego film didn't get a very good review from Dr Kermode despite him loving the others.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 24, 2017)

Half term week and have grandson staying with us...
So it's super heroes...
Currently working our way through Captain America...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2017)

The Death of Stalin.  A cerebral comedy with laugh out loud moments rather than in your face laugh out loud comedy, which is what the trailer leads you towards, but worth watching.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Anyone watched Tommy's honour ?, the tale of old Tom Morris & young Tom.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 28, 2017)

My name is Lenny, some bloody bare knuckle boxing stuff


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 3, 2017)

The Founder, very very good.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 4, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Anyone watched Tommy's honour ?, the tale of old Tom Morris & young Tom.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, not too bad, pleasant film.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 4, 2017)

Thor 3 was outstanding , best marvel film to date


----------



## paddyc (Nov 5, 2017)

Watched Moonlight last night. How did that win a Best Picture Oscar??:mmm:


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 5, 2017)

paddyc said:



			Watched Moonlight last night. How did that win a Best Picture Oscar??:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Because it's awesome.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm watching God Bless America. I say watching as we started it Friday, it was a bit dull. I had some spare TV time on Sunday evening so gave it another go. Really enjoying the idea of the film !!!!!


----------



## londonlewis (Nov 6, 2017)

The Hatton Garden Job. 

Started it on Saturday. Fell asleep 5 minutes in. 
Started it on Sunday. Fell asleep 35 minutes in. 

Is it any good, should I give it another go?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 6, 2017)

londonlewis said:



			The Hatton Garden Job. 

Started it on Saturday. Fell asleep 5 minutes in. 
Started it on Sunday. Fell asleep 35 minutes in. 

Is it any good, should I give it another go?
		
Click to expand...

I think you can answer that yourself. If you have fallen asleep twice that tells its own story.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 6, 2017)

Spiderman Homecoming. Decent film, different approach to other Marvel films. Michael Keaton very good in it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 6, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Spiderman Homecoming. Decent film, different approach to other Marvel films. Michael Keaton very good in it.
		
Click to expand...

I love the marvel movies but never really liked spiderman so havenâ€™t seen this yet. Is it better than previous attempts at a Spider-Man movie?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 6, 2017)

I saw that a while ago. Definitely better than past Spiderman films. No irritating love interest, funny sidekick. Think Spiderman meets Deadpool without swearing, sex and quite so much violence. Good fun.


----------



## londonlewis (Nov 6, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think you can answer that yourself. If you have fallen asleep twice that tells its own story.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, maybe not. I didn't fall asleep because I was bored but because I was exhausted. 
I have fallen asleep during the Pursuit of Happyness 4 times, I don't think I've actually ever seen the end but I don't think that's a bad film. I've just always been too tired to keep my eyes open.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 8, 2017)

Thor - Ragnarok. Loved it. Good story, new characters, some great lines and scenes. A nicely different approach.

Looking forward to Murder on the Orient Express and Paddington next.


----------



## Piece (Nov 8, 2017)

Revisited Miami Vice from 2006, starring a dodgy Colin Farrell as Crockett and Foxx as Tubbs. Liked it then and still like it now, just that Farrell was just too much for me and a bit fake.

Finally watched Rogue One. Pretty good, just some of the acting was a bit hammy. Brave decision to use CGI for Vincent Price and Carrie Fisher.


----------



## MarkE (Nov 8, 2017)

Just watched Logan. Brilliant film, easily the best of X-Men.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 8, 2017)

MarkE said:



			Just watched Logan. Brilliant film, easily the best of X-Men.
		
Click to expand...

Great film in its own right and more a western than a superhero film. A great watch.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 8, 2017)

Piece said:



			Revisited Miami Vice from 2006, starring a dodgy Colin Farrell as Crockett and Foxx as Tubbs. Liked it then and still like it now, just that Farrell was just too much for me and a bit fake.

Finally watched Rogue One. Pretty good, just some of the acting was a bit hammy. Brave decision to use CGI for *Vincent Price* and Carrie Fisher.
		
Click to expand...

Peter Cushing?


----------



## Piece (Nov 8, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Peter Cushing?
		
Click to expand...

 errr, yes!


----------



## Piece (Nov 9, 2017)

Revisited Zodiac, a David Fincher murder thriller set in 1970s. Long film...nodded off a few times. It was OK.


----------



## Slab (Nov 9, 2017)

Already mentioned but the 2nd Kingsman was great as was third Thor movie (although i do wonder if I'll still be alive to see the Marvel series conclude)

On the minus side First Kill, avoid


----------



## Duckster (Nov 9, 2017)

Finally got round to watching IT.  Never been a big horror film fan but this was just excellent!

Think I may even get out the book!

Roll on Chapter 2.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 9, 2017)

Off the back of reading Nevil Shute's _On the Beach_ - I found the film (1959 - set in 1964) on Netflix and started watching it last night.  As much as I am 'enjoying' it (it's a hard film to actually enjoy) - I can see why Shute didn't like the adaptation - mainly in it's reinterpreting as denial, the acceptance by all the characters that the end is nigh but just getting on with life as if it wasn't.  

Gregory Peck, Anthony Perkins (the film that got him the part in_ Psycho_?) , Fred Astaire (his first serious film) and the lovely Ava Gardner.  Great cast, great film but terrible awesome/awful message and dreadfully sad ending - in fact even reading the ending in the book brought tears to my eyes - the film seemed to actually row back a bit on the ending as it was just too sad.  

As an aside - rather than brag and spout hyperbole over NK Trump should read _'On the Beach'_ to understand the possible outcome of what might start as limited local conflict where one or more of the participants or their allies have nuclear weapons.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 9, 2017)

Thor-Ragnorok, brilliant, loved it, really clever humour and certainly not taking themselves serious, best film featuring Thor to date imo.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm just back from watching Paddington 2.  I really enjoyed it, lots of funny bits, loads of famous faces and, IMHO, better than the first one.  They animate Paddingtons face really well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2017)

My wife is making me watch La La Land. This won awards? How? Seriously, how?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife is making me watch La La Land. This won awards? How? Seriously, how?
		
Click to expand...

That's grounds for a divorce :smirk:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 12, 2017)

You are not kidding. It's definitely on the list I'm making of "unreasonable behaviour". I stuck with until the end to see if it improved. It didn't &#128533;.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are not kidding. It's definitely on the list I'm making of "unreasonable behaviour". I stuck with until the end to see if it improved. It didn't &#62997;.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up LT. HID has it scheduled for this afternoon. I might have to do my nails...


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 12, 2017)

Kubo and the Two Strings, fantastic animated film.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 12, 2017)

Watched The Dark Tower last night, what a mess of a film. I hadnâ€™t read the books, and was left with absolutely no idea what the Tower actually was, who built it, or what purpose it served.

I like Matthew McConaughey, but he was totally over the top, and the film just felt like it had massive chunks of plot missing.


----------



## Midnight (Nov 12, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			Watched The Dark Tower last night, what a mess of a film. I hadnâ€™t read the books, and was left with absolutely no idea what the Tower actually was, who built it, or what purpose it served.

I like Matthew McConaughey, but he was totally over the top, and the film just felt like it had massive chunks of plot missing.
		
Click to expand...

Books in my opinion are fantastic, the film was absolutely awful, I was really looking forward to it. I watched it again last night just to confirm my view and it was worse than what I remembered.


----------



## user2010 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thor - Ragnarok. Brilliant, brilliant, brilliant.:thup::thup::thup::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 13, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Death of Stalin.  A cerebral comedy with laugh out loud moments rather than in your face laugh out loud comedy, which is what the trailer leads you towards, but worth watching.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this - best film I've seen in ages. Made me laugh a lot (bearing in mind the awful actuality of the subject matter).



Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife is making me watch La La Land. This won awards? How? Seriously, how?
		
Click to expand...




williamalex1 said:



			That's grounds for a divorce :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about it being divorce matter? Wife made me go & see it - it was totally uninteresting. But, then again, she, thought the same,  so it was a one all draw ...


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 16, 2017)

Went and saw 'Only the brave' this evening. What a funny, heart warming but extremely emotional film. The views and the action are brilliant as is the interplay between the characters.

8.5/10 for me.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 16, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Went and saw 'Only the brave' this evening. What a funny, heart warming but extremely emotional film. The views and the action are brilliant as is the interplay between the characters.

8.5/10 for me.
		
Click to expand...

Strange, I came across that one on Rotten Tomatoes earlier, it did sound pretty good.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 16, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Strange, I came across that one on Rotten Tomatoes earlier, it did sound pretty good.
		
Click to expand...

Check out,  Lonely are the Brave , an old black and white film with Kirk Douglas, there's cracking scene with him fighting a one armed man. :thup:


----------



## User62651 (Nov 18, 2017)

Watched Baby Driver last night. Worth watching for the brilliant soundtrack alone, terrific film, great pace and innovative filming styles, hooked from first scene. Had a touch of the Pulp Fictions about it wrt style I thought.


Oh and Kevin Spacey is in it, but not excessively - didn't bother me tbh,


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Went and saw 'Only the brave' this evening. What a funny, heart warming but extremely emotional film. The views and the action are brilliant as is the interplay between the characters.

8.5/10 for me.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where you get the funny from mate; moments of humour yes but I wouldn't say funny, nor would the management.  However it is most certainly heart warming, emotional and a brilliant film.  I think you've underscored it.

Paddington 2; as everyone else has said, absolutely brilliant and better than the first.  Go now whilst the cinemas are still full for much communal oohing, again & laughing and make sure you stay until the end of the credits..........


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 18, 2017)

Rich I meant the interplay between the team was funny, but your comment on humour is more accurate &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 18, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Watched Baby Driver last night. Worth watching for the brilliant soundtrack alone, terrific film, great pace and innovative filming styles, hooked from first scene. Had a touch of the Pulp Fictions about it wrt style I thought.


Oh and Kevin Spacey is in it, but not excessively - didn't bother me tbh,
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I loved it and was lucky enough to see it when it was still OK to like Kevin Spacey.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 20, 2017)

The Great Wall -  decided to give it a go as I have Sky Movies.  Entertaining but pretty crap.   Chinese version of Starship Troopers.

Did watch the documentary about the Williams F1 team that is on Netflix.  Very well made with great insight from the people inside the team.  Frank Williams did come across as a complete two-timing arse though.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 20, 2017)

Saw The Death of Stalin over the weekend. Cracking film, quite dark in places, not the out and out comedy I was expecting, but brilliantly written and some great performances.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2017)

Paddington. Aaaahhhhhhhhhh. Watch it feel better about the world.

Worth it for the window washing scenes alone.

Anyone seen Murder on the Orient Express yet? Quite fancy it but heard nothing about it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Paddington. Aaaahhhhhhhhhh. Watch it feel better about the world.

Worth it for the window washing scenes alone.

Anyone seen Murder on the Orient Express yet? Quite fancy it but heard nothing about it.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s okay but no more. A bit slow. The general consensus amongst those who saw the Graham Norton show with the cast on it was that they had more fun making it than we did watching it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2017)

That's disappointing. It should have been much more than that.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2017)

Well, that's only the second film I've seen, beginning to end, since 1975!

Paddington 2 - and I just loved it, a real feel good film and super duper animation.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Well, that's only the second film I've seen, beginning to end, since 1975!

Paddington 2 - and I just loved it, a real feel good film and super duper animation.
		
Click to expand...

Get the DVD of Paddington 1 now. Just as heart warming.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 3, 2017)

Paddington, superb.
Mississippi Grind, very good.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 4, 2017)

Horrible Bosses 2. 
If only for Aniston &#128076;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 4, 2017)

Wonder.  And it is. :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 5, 2017)

Atomic blonde.

I am not sure if this was good or not.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 5, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Atomic blonde.

I am not sure if this was good or not.
		
Click to expand...

With Charlize featuring can only be good....


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 5, 2017)

Saw Baywatch at the weekend.

Not my normal cup of tea, but was good brainless nonsense, not afraid to send itself up.


----------



## londonlewis (Dec 5, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			Saw Baywatch at the weekend.

Not my normal cup of tea, but was good brainless nonsense, not afraid to send itself up.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen it and enjoyed it too. Zac Efron's love interest is seriously attractive too. 

Watched Boss Baby - horrendous. I thought it was rubbish.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 5, 2017)

Watched two at the weekend:

1. Office Christmas Party which was OK ish, mostly harmless but not overly funny.

2. Logan Lucky was pretty good as a crime caper goes.


----------



## ridonver (Dec 6, 2017)

Just watched Passengers last Sat. Good movie though many scenes that were predictable.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 6, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone seen Murder on the Orient Express yet? Quite fancy it but heard nothing about it.
		
Click to expand...

Went to see it with the Missus the other Sunday.
Having not seen the previous two films, I went with an open mind.
We both thoroughly enjoyed it.
Worth a watch.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 7, 2017)

Miss Sloane...

Thought it very good...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 7, 2017)

Watched Love Actually again the other night, missed a brilliant line from Bill Nighy first time round.

Nighy appearing on the Ant and Dec show........

Dec....." Billy, you have a message for the kids about drugs?"

Nighy...."Yes I do Ant *or* Dec!"


----------



## bobmac (Dec 7, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Watched Love Actually again the other night, missed a brilliant line from Bill Nighy first time round.

Nighy appearing on the Ant and Dec show........

Dec....." Billy, you have a message for the kids about drugs?"

Nighy...."Yes I do Ant *or* Dec!"
		
Click to expand...

I liked the scene when Colin goes to the American bar

Carolann.  You haven't met Harriet
Colin. There's a fourth one?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 8, 2017)

Train To Busan, a rather slick zombie flick, well worth a watch.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 9, 2017)

Saw Battles of the Sexes last night. Itâ€™s about the tennis match between Billie Jean King and Bobby Riggs, and the personal battles each were going through. Thought it was pretty good, the girl who plays BJK was excellent.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 9, 2017)

The Hero, starring Sam Elliot, a slow burner about an old cowboy actor,[ my age ]so i enjoyed it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 15, 2017)

Sully, not the lead from Monsters Inc. Should have been much better than it was but it is still a film worth watching. Does Tom Hanks ever put in a bad performance?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 15, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sully, not the lead from Monsters Inc. Should have been much better than it was but it is still a film worth watching. Does Tom Hanks ever put in a bad performance?
		
Click to expand...

You need to watch Daddyâ€™s Home 2 now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 15, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			You need to watch Daddyâ€™s Home 2 now.
		
Click to expand...

I think I really don't . Looks awful.

Going to see Star Wars on Monday and we have just subscribed to Sky movies for a month so we have a load of things to catch up on. It's going to be a good film month.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 15, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think I really don't . Looks awful.

Going to see Star Wars on Monday and we have just subscribed to Sky movies for a month so we have a load of things to catch up on. It's going to be a good film month.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™d understand if you saw it, wait for it to come on skyðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 15, 2017)

Ah, fair enough :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 15, 2017)

Star Wars, The Last Jedi, loved it, really good film, plenty of substance. :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 18, 2017)

Star Wars, love it I did. Watch it you must &#128513;.

Mark Hamill looked like he had a load of fun making it. Bring on the next one.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 20, 2017)

The Great Wall with Matt Damon. Blimey I hope the house he built with the pay cheque was worth it. A proper airplane film, total nonsense, take your brain out. Not one that will be remembered when he reaches the end of his career.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 20, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Great Wall with Matt Damon. Blimey I hope the house he built with the pay cheque was worth it. A proper airplane film, total nonsense, take your brain out. Not one that will be remembered when he reaches the end of his career.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the grossest waste of my time watching this earlier in the year..


----------



## User62651 (Dec 20, 2017)

Snatched w Goldie Hawn/Amy Schumer. Wife made me watch it ...honest. Poor reviews but we thought it was ok, steady laughs with a very silly plot, the actor playing the brother was quite good in it too - 5/10.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 21, 2017)

What Happened To Monday was a good watch. Also I watched American Made last night. Sort of filmed like Narcos, if you've seen that. Good watch. Tom Cruise annoys though


----------



## Reemul (Dec 21, 2017)

Watched The Foreigner with Jackie Chan, rip off of The taken tbh but was pretty enjoyable. Also watched Gods of Egypt which was terrible.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 21, 2017)

Reemul said:



			Watched The Foreigner with Jackie Chan, rip off of The taken tbh but was pretty enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

Missed it at the flicks a month or so back, saw it listed on Netflix last night, will be watching at the weekend


----------



## Piece (Dec 21, 2017)

Life. Alien type movie. Pretty good but standard knock â€˜em off one by one formula.

The Great Wall. Most expensive Chinese film I heard? Spent it all on cheese....


----------



## user2010 (Dec 21, 2017)

The Last Jedi booked for tomorrow at 8pm, can't wait!:thup::clap::thup:


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Probably the grossest waste of my time watching this earlier in the year..
		
Click to expand...

Best thing about the film was the leading lady!


----------



## Midnight (Dec 24, 2017)

Saw Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle yesterday with family.

We really enjoyed it , there are some very good laugh out loud moments. However if you go thinking that it will be a remake of the original you will be disappointed. 

If you go thinking that it is the next chapter/new story you will enjoy it more.

All the actors/ actresses were fantastic. The scene with Karen Gillan dancing was very good.

 It won't be for everyone but all in all me and my kids loved it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Saw Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle yesterday with family.

We really enjoyed it , there are some very good laugh out loud moments. However if you go thinking that it will be a remake of the original you will be disappointed. 

If you go thinking that it is the next chapter/new story you will enjoy it more.

All the actors/ actresses were fantastic. The scene with Karen Gillan dancing was very good.

 It won't be for everyone but all in all me and my kids loved it.
		
Click to expand...

Second that, special mention for Jack Black given the nature of his character change.  Really good entertainment.  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2017)

Watched as much as we could of Bright before turning it off, absolute tosh, trailer seemed decent but went totally off on one.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Second that, special mention for Jack Black given the nature of his character change.  Really good entertainment.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Jack black was very good mate


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Jack black was very good mate
		
Click to expand...

Mrs BiM thought that the way he, er, "handled" the toilet issue was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 24, 2017)

Fish said:



			Watched as much as we could of Bright before turning it off, absolute tosh, trailer seemed decent but went totally off on one.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a strange film alright, stuck with it and enjoyed it in the end.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 24, 2017)

A few years old but we eventually got round to watching Gone Baby Gone, cracking film, Casey Affleck is some actor.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 24, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s a strange film alright, stuck with it and enjoyed it in the end.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto... went a bit flat in the middle but not a bad ending.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 27, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Saw Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle yesterday with family.

We really enjoyed it , there are some very good laugh out loud moments. However if you go thinking that it will be a remake of the original you will be disappointed. 

If you go thinking that it is the next chapter/new story you will enjoy it more.

All the actors/ actresses were fantastic. The scene with Karen Gillan dancing was very good.

 It won't be for everyone but all in all me and my kids loved it.
		
Click to expand...

Sit back, switch off, enjoy, totally agree with the above and other comments, 4 good main actors and one of those films Iâ€™d like to see the out takes from.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2017)

Suicide Squad. 
Terrible film.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2017)

Hidden Figures

Brilliant - just brilliant , wonderful film telling the story of some amazing ladies who deserve every credit they were finally given.

Such a shame there are still areas in the US that act like the people in the film when it comes to people of differing race.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hidden Figures

Brilliant - just brilliant , wonderful film telling the story of some amazing ladies who deserve every credit they were finally given.

Such a shame there are still areas in the US that act like the people in the film when it comes to people of differing race.
		
Click to expand...

Watched it last night and thoroughly recommend it. Even had me in tears at one point - having a black Fijian as an adopted sister I well remember the playground fights in the early 60â€™s, through to 76.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hidden Figures

Brilliant - just brilliant , wonderful film telling the story of some amazing ladies who deserve every credit they were finally given.

Such a shame there are still areas in the US that act like the people in the film when it comes to people of differing race.
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Watched it last night and thoroughly recommend it. Even had me in tears at one point - having a black Fijian as an adopted sister I well remember the playground fights in the early 60â€™s, through to 76.
		
Click to expand...

We'd seen it before but watched it again and still thoroughly enjoyed it.  Amazing how 3 women who achieved so much ended up working in the same place, and how badly they were treated.  Not the Land of the Free's finest moment.   We loved the fact that they finally managed to honour Katherine Goble Johnson during her lifetime so that she got to see it, rather than posthumously.  Incidentally, she is still alive, and still married to Jim according to Wikipedia. :thup:


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 28, 2017)

Yesterday as we desperately needed a rest we watched :-

Uncle Buck - Awesome Film
Scrooged - Bill Murray carries the whole film. Brilliant
Galaxy Quest - Just fantastic performances from all the cast and a superb film!

We laughed all day and night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and we've seen these films at least 10 times each !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 28, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			A few years old but we eventually got round to watching Gone Baby Gone, cracking film, Casey Affleck is some actor.
		
Click to expand...

Ben Affleck has directed some cracking films. The Town is a particularly fantastic film


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 28, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Ben Affleck has directed some cracking films. The Town is a particularly fantastic film
		
Click to expand...

Rings a bell, think I may have seen it but thanks for the heads up, I'll watch it again with the family. 

Watched Be Kind Rewind and The Autopsy Of Jane Doe last night, first was decent, had some funny moments, second was very spooky and lots of "jumpy" moments  worth a watch.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 28, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Ben Affleck has directed some cracking films. The Town is a particularly fantastic film
		
Click to expand...

Finally got around to watching Gone Baby Gone,thought it was excellent. 
Also agree on The Town,not many people seem to have seen it tho.


----------



## Piece (Dec 28, 2017)

John Wick 2. Leave your brain with the remote and take it for what it is...silly and fun.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 28, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Second that, special mention for Jack Black given the nature of his character change.  Really good entertainment.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's _Jumanji _or _The Greatest Showman_ for me and Mrs SiLH on Hogmanay - any thoughts?  Former looks a good bit of fun - latter - well it looks a bit _Moulin Rougish_ and 'she to be obeyed' rather enjoyed that one.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 28, 2017)

10 cloverfield Lane. 
Was ok until the last 20 mins.


----------



## Reemul (Dec 28, 2017)

Just watched Nativity with Martin Freeman, was excellent really enjoyed it.

Also watched Bad Santa for the second time, great film, rude, filthy, loads of swearing etc. Really made me laugh.


----------



## GG26 (Dec 28, 2017)

Took my lad for our annual visit to the cinema (itâ€™s too expensive imo) to see The Last Jedi.  A little long and had a couple of obvious plot holes (but donâ€™t all the Star Wars films), but enjoyed it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 28, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Yesterday as we desperately needed a rest we watched :-

Uncle Buck - Awesome Film
Scrooged - Bill Murray carries the whole film. Brilliant
Galaxy Quest - Just fantastic performances from all the cast and a superb film!

We laughed all day and night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and we've seen these films at least 10 times each !!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Three funny films that can be watched over and over.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 28, 2017)

Just watched American Made with Tom Cruise, astonishing, unbelievable,  amusing and thoroughly enjoyable!


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 28, 2017)

Ferris Bueller...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's _Jumanji _or _The Greatest Showman_ for me and Mrs SiLH on Hogmanay - any thoughts?  Former looks a good bit of fun - latter - well it looks a bit _Moulin Rougish_ and 'she to be obeyed' rather enjoyed that one.
		
Click to expand...

Saw The Greatest Showman last night; pleasantly entertaining, although the musical aspect grated a bit as it seems to be the one song rehashed most of the way through and sounded a bit "Take That".  Personally I'd go for Jumanji, bit of a slow start until they find the game machine during detention when it quickly picks up, but neither will disappoint imo.


----------



## Piece (Dec 29, 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy 2.

:mmm:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 29, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Saw The Greatest Showman last night; pleasantly entertaining, although the musical aspect grated a bit as it seems to be the one song rehashed most of the way through and sounded a bit "Take That".  Personally I'd go for Jumanji, bit of a slow start until they find the game machine during detention when it quickly picks up, but neither will disappoint imo.
		
Click to expand...

cheers :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			cheers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome, let us know which one you go for & what you think of it.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 30, 2017)

Just watched Shrek 2 (again). All 3 of the Shrek  films never fail to make me laugh. Genius writing. Also love the Toy Story franchise.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 30, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Just watched Shrek 2 (again). All 3 of the Shrek  films never fail to make me laugh. Genius writing. Also love the Toy Story franchise.
		
Click to expand...

Steve look up the fourth and final one, very amusing as well.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks Si. Have just set the Humax to record it. Not seen that one yet.


----------



## Piece (Dec 30, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just watched American Made with Tom Cruise, astonishing, unbelievable,  amusing and thoroughly enjoyable!
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed this &#128077;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2018)

_Molly's Game._  Style a bit reminiscent of The Big Short for those who have seen it, it tells the story of a world class skier whose career was cut short by accident and who ends up organising high stakes poker games before being busted by the FBI.  Very interesting & enjoyable for me, Mrs BiM not so keen.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 6, 2018)

Not a Will Smith fan so took me a while to finally watch Concussion, hmm great film. Ok I'm an NFL fan but it is a very good watch regardless.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2018)

Two disappointments. Star Trek Beyond. Forgot about characters and went for big chases, fights scenes, CGI. I've really enjoyed the Star Trek revival but this was a poor one.

Logan. Blimey that should come with a warning. Relentlessly grim, a slog, incredibly violent, morally questionable.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 7, 2018)

Found a really clever sci-fi film on Netflix - "Infinity Chamber" -  not high budget but really clever with lots of twists.  Really recommend this and having looked up more about the film, was critically acclaimed too.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 8, 2018)

Watched "The Love Punch" on ITV yesterday. Never heard of it before, but with Pierce Brosnan, Emma Thompson, Tim Spall and Celia Imrie it was always worth a punt.  A gentle comedy caper, a little predictable but thoroughly enjoyed it for a Sunday evening.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 8, 2018)

Watched "Hacksaw Ridge" the other night. Awesome film.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 9, 2018)

The Hundred Foot Journey

A really gentle film superbly written by Steven Knight...

If gratuitous obscenities/sex is your thing don't bother with this film...


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			The Hundred Foot Journey

A really gentle film superbly written by Steven Knight...

If gratuitous obscenities/sex is your thing don't bother with this film...
		
Click to expand...

Kind of half watched that last weekend, was ok I guess. Missus loved it but then again she could watch Mama Mia on constant repeat &#128514;


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 9, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Kind of half watched that last weekend, was ok I guess. Missus loved it but then again she could watch Mama Mia on constant repeat &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Steven Knight is a top writer...
Whilst most blokes know him from the likes of Peaky Blinders, Taboo and Locke...
He also pens 'stuff' that you can watch with your auntie without feeling uncomfortable...


----------



## GB72 (Jan 9, 2018)

Watched Bright last night. It was OK. Had an interesting premise but then did nothing with it. Really obvious comments on race etc but the idea of crossing modern day with toleinesque characters could have been far more interesting than it actually was.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Watched Bright last night. It was OK. Had an interesting premise but then did nothing with it. Really obvious comments on race etc but the idea of crossing modern day with toleinesque characters could have been far more interesting than it actually was.
		
Click to expand...

I watched the first 30 minutes and then turned off. Is it worth going back to and finishing off?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 9, 2018)

Not sure if i already posted about it, but watched again last week because its that good!

100 Meters. Its on Netflix, its a true story and in spanish with subtitles (i would usually immediately not bother!, but trust me!) From Netflix: A man who is diagnosed with multiple sclerosis responds by training for an Ironman triathlon, with his cranky father-in-law's help.

Its so good, you will laugh, cry and have a look at your life i promise!


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I watched the first 30 minutes and then turned off. Is it worth going back to and finishing off?
		
Click to expand...

No, we got a little bit further and binned it....


----------



## User62651 (Jan 9, 2018)

Watched 2 recently, both on BT films.

'Back to Burgundy', French film with subtitles, earthy family drama set on a vineyard. Reviews are mixed but we 3 who watched all enjoyed it. 8/10.

'Mountains' is good, especially viewed on a very big telly! Artily shot and Willem Defoe narrated documentary all about mountains. Sounds naff but it's pretty good, shot round the world with much drone filming - some buttock clenching moments watching mad climbers doing crazy things. Visually very beautiful. 8/10.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 12, 2018)

Just been to see Hostiles. Thought it was a fantastic film, Christian Bale, Rosamund Pike and Wes Stufi weâ€™re all excellent.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Just watched Three Billboards outside Ebbing, Missouri... Stunning, complex, brilliant film. Possibly the best film I've seen for several years. Francis Mcdormand is almost perfect and should win the Oscar. 

If you haven't seen it then I can only say that you're missing out.


----------



## GMC1981 (Jan 13, 2018)

Watched â€˜Get outâ€™ last night . Half decent but doesnâ€™t deserve the plaudits  it got. I figured out the â€˜twistâ€™ after about half an hour


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 13, 2018)

GMC1981 said:



			Watched â€˜Get outâ€™ last night . Half decent but doesnâ€™t deserve the plaudits  it got. I figured out the â€˜twistâ€™ after about half an hour
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s an incredible film and I donâ€™t think there is a â€˜twistâ€™ itâ€™s clear in all the trailers what happens


----------



## GMC1981 (Jan 13, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Itâ€™s an incredible film and I donâ€™t think there is a â€˜twistâ€™ itâ€™s clear in all the trailers what happens
		
Click to expand...

Honestly donâ€™t think Iâ€™ve ever seen the extended trailer . Just watched it there . Youâ€™re right . Pretty much gives away 3/4 of the plot in it .


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 13, 2018)

Watched Star Wars The Force Awakens again last night. Saw it at the cinema Xmas 2016, had forgotten lots of it. It is miles better than The Last Jedi.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 19, 2018)

Kenny - Starts with Heysel and ends in 2017, great film, heâ€™s been through some traumatic times both on and off the field, great watch for a nuetral, probably even better for a red nose, the man is a legend and deserves all the plaudits.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 19, 2018)

*"This is your death*- on Sky Cinema -  a TV station creates a show where people commit suicide in front of a live audience.   Really disturbing in places, eye-opening in others.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Just watched Three Billboards outside Ebbing, Missouri... Stunning, complex, brilliant film. Possibly the best film I've seen for several years. Francis Mcdormand is almost perfect and should win the Oscar. 

If you haven't seen it then I can only say that you're missing out.
		
Click to expand...

Stunning no, complex yes, brilliant maybe, Frances McDormand yes.  Good but still doesn't trump Eye In The Sky or Spotlight for me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 19, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Stunning no, complex yes, brilliant maybe, Frances McDormand yes.  Good but still doesn't trump Eye In The Sky or Spotlight for me.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched Eye in The Sky, cheers mate, great call.
Maybe try Spotlight tomorrow


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Just watched Eye in The Sky, cheers mate, great call.
Maybe try Spotlight tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it mate, probably even more in it for you than me given your background.  Mrs & I watched it & then on a whim decided to watch Jungle Book on the way out as we've got the annual cinema passes & had paid a small fortune for parking.  Came out of Jungle Book and agreed that it had been pretty much a waste of time because for the first half of it we couldn't stop thinking about all the issues raised in Eye In The Sky.  IIRC Smiffy rates it as well & he's not a bad judge.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2018)

Going to watch "The Darkest Hour" next week.
Gets great reviews.


----------



## GMC1981 (Jan 20, 2018)

3 billboards of Ebbings .

Great film but if I was rating it , Iâ€™d be taking a point off for the last 5/10 mins .


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Stunning no, complex yes, brilliant maybe, Frances McDormand yes.  Good but still doesn't trump Eye In The Sky or Spotlight for me.
		
Click to expand...

Eye In The Sky was pants, Spotlight rather good.
Just watched Three Billboards and thought it was absolutely captivating. Ending was perfection, not sure how the last 5-10 minutes were poor as suggested.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 21, 2018)

I Donâ€™t Feel At Home In This World Any More. Quirky comedy on Netflix. Enjoyed it a lot 8/10


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 21, 2018)

Re watched Hunt for the Red October last night. 

Bloody classic that. Love a good old Naval film.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Just watched Grabbers. A bit cheesy in places but was watchable.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 22, 2018)

Watched Victoria and Abdul last night, thoroughly enjoyable film. Judi Dench excellent as always.


----------



## Duckster (Jan 22, 2018)

Managed to get a couple in this weekend.

Molly's Game - not too bad as a time passer.  Starts quite well but never seems to hit the heights that it could do.  

3 Billboards...... - Oooo!  Odd but compelling.  No need for the last 5 mins though.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 22, 2018)

Had a good laugh watching "The Rezort".   Imagine a cross between Jurassic Park and World War Z.   People go to an island to hunt zombies.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 22, 2018)

Piece said:



			Guardians of the Galaxy 2.

:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I saw this over Christmas.  I am a real fan of the original film but TBH this one just didn't do it for me.  I can't say why in particular.  Whether it was trying to be too worthy, too funny, too deep, I don't know but not a patch on the original one I'm afraid.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hidden Figures

Brilliant - just brilliant , wonderful film telling the story of some amazing ladies who deserve every credit they were finally given.

Such a shame there are still areas in the US that act like the people in the film when it comes to people of differing race.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  I really enjoyed this film and it makes you realise what barriers these ladies had to climb to get accepted.  I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 22, 2018)

Just finished watching ' Ferris Bueller's Day Off '.

Not seen it for a while, still enjoyable.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 22, 2018)

Has anyone watched 'The Post' 

struggled to grasp the story, don't think I'll sit through it again


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 23, 2018)

GMC1981 said:



			3 billboards of Ebbings .

Great film but if I was rating it , Iâ€™d be taking a point off for the last 5/10 mins .
		
Click to expand...

Loved it.
So different, kept thinking it must have been a great book/script.
Even the end was quirky.

My missus did not enjoy it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 23, 2018)

Midnight said:



			Just finished watching ' Ferris Bueller's Day Off '.

Not seen it for a while, still enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

One of the best films of all time...


----------



## GMC1981 (Jan 23, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Loved it.
So different, kept thinking it must have been a great book/script.
Even the end was quirky.

My missus did not enjoy it. 

Click to expand...

The ending had a bit of a jumped the shark type moment for me . Other than that , it was a cracking film.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2018)

GMC1981 said:



			The ending had a bit of a jumped the shark type moment for me . Other than that , it was a cracking film.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree, for me there had to be some form of closure for the victim and family. If they would have carried on with the film then yes, I would have agreed with you but wasnâ€™t the guy they were after the same fella in the shop earlier? Made perfect sense to me to end like it did.


----------



## GMC1981 (Jan 23, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I disagree, for me there had to be some form of closure for the victim and family. If they would have carried on with the film then yes, I would have agreed with you but wasnâ€™t the guy they were after the same fella in the shop earlier? Made perfect sense to me to end like it did.
		
Click to expand...

There was no closure at the end . If theyâ€™d ended it 5 minutes earlier it would have tied things up . The end was just stupid.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2018)

GMC1981 said:



			There was no closure at the end . If theyâ€™d ended it 5 minutes earlier it would have tied things up . The end was just stupid.
		
Click to expand...

I thought there was some closure so...ðŸ¤—


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm currently watching The Matrix but foolishly did not take mind altering substances beforehand. What the heck&#128565;&#128565;?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm currently watching The Matrix but foolishly did not take mind altering substances beforehand. What the heckðŸ˜µðŸ˜µ?
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed the first one.
After that pffffffft.

Keanu Reeves is a pretty poor actor tho isnâ€™t he?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 28, 2018)

Lady Bird, really lovely film, I get why Saoirse Ronan is being hotly tipped for an Oscar, cracking performance. Not quite up there with 3 Billboards IMO (despite having a better Rotten Tomatoes rating) but still a must watch if you like quality movies.
Got an itch to watch Manchester By The Sea again, last time I saw it was on a long haul flight to America and it was sublime then despite the background noise. Hopefully on my sofa with a few large glasses of Marlborough Sauvignon it will be even better 2nd time around.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			Love a good Naval film.
		
Click to expand...

So do I. 
Can't beat a beat of Bollywood
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_KHlvvFkAc


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 28, 2018)

Bad Moms. 
Funny easy viewing film.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 28, 2018)

It. Quite a good watch. Not as scary as i had expected. New bloke is not as good as Tim Curry in the original


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 29, 2018)

Went to see 3 Billboards at the weekend. Best film Iâ€™ve seen in years. Tremendous performances all round. Docking half a mark for a couple of holes in the plot, but if you havenâ€™t seen it yet, get yourself along asap. 9.5/10


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 29, 2018)

First film I've seen in a while, watched Detroit last night. Really good, shocking to think that was only 50 years ago.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 29, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			Has anyone watched 'The Post' 

struggled to grasp the story, don't think I'll sit through it again
		
Click to expand...

We went to see it on Friday night. Really enjoyed it, what bits of the story did you not get ?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 6, 2018)

Watched Den of Thieves on Friday, it was an entertaining action caper and we thoroughly enjoyed it. Halfway through I started thinking it was a remake of Heat, even though I don't actually remember too much about Heat. It was worth a watch.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 6, 2018)

Watched CHiPs yesterday.

Terrible film, I loved it!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudbound on Netflix, pretty good film.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 6, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Watched CHiPs yesterday.

Terrible film, I loved it!
		
Click to expand...

Agree, awful film, great Sunday night viewing that involves no concentration at all. Expecting the Baywatch film to follow a similar pattern and that is on Sky this weekend. 

Watched the Guy Ritchie King Arthur film. Not sure I expected it to be lock stock and swords and sorcery. Pretty harmless viewing, entertaining enough for a Friday night after the pub.


----------



## londonlewis (Feb 6, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Watched CHiPs yesterday.

Terrible film, I loved it!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely with you on this. I bought it on iTunes and have probably watched it 5 times (I have a 2 hour each way commute so watch films on the train). 
Easy watching. Funny.


----------



## londonlewis (Feb 6, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Agree, awful film, great Sunday night viewing that involves no concentration at all. Expecting the Baywatch film to follow a similar pattern and that is on Sky this weekend. 

Watched the Guy Ritchie King Arthur film. Not sure I expected it to be lock stock and swords and sorcery. Pretty harmless viewing, entertaining enough for a Friday night after the pub.
		
Click to expand...


Baywatch Film - same thing as CHiPS - got it on iTunes, have watched it a couple of times. 
If you liked CHiPS, you should like Baywatch.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2018)

Watched Interstellar the other night. Made absolutely no sense at all. They should have just called it 'Inception in Space'. I dislike it when writers use completed invented science off the top of their heads and we're supposed to accept that this is what would happen. I just thought it was wall to wall nonsense really. Matthew Mahogany is a good actor (these days) so he made it watchable at least.


----------



## Piece (Feb 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Watched Interstellar the other night. Made absolutely no sense at all. They should have just called it 'Inception in Space'. *I dislike it when writers use completed invented science off the top of their heads and we're supposed to accept that this is what would happen. I just thought it was wall to wall nonsense really *. Matthew Mahogany is a good actor (these days) so he made it watchable at least.
		
Click to expand...

Seeing as a leading world scientist and Nobel prize winner for Physics, Kip Thorne, was executive producer and scientific consultant on the film, he might take offence to that!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2018)

Piece said:



			Seeing as a leading world scientist and Nobel prize winner for Physics, Kip Thorne, was executive producer and scientific consultant, he might take offence to that!
		
Click to expand...

Don't care if it does. It was nonsense from start to finish. Using 'gravity' to send messages back in time - it's as if they just plucked a random scientific concept out of the air. Might as well say "we are going to achieve lightspeed transport... using photosynthesis!" Rubbish.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Don't care if it does. It was nonsense from start to finish. Using 'gravity' to send messages back in time - it's as if they just plucked a random scientific concept out of the air. Might as well say "we are going to achieve lightspeed transport... using photosynthesis!" Rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

You should do some research on the science in the film. It may not be anything we know at this stage but the methods make sense.


----------



## Piece (Feb 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Don't care if it does. It was nonsense from start to finish. Using 'gravity' to send messages back in time - it's as if they just plucked a random scientific concept out of the air. Might as well say "we are going to achieve lightspeed transport... using photosynthesis!" Rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

The theories and science in the film are fascinating to me. These aren't just made up, they have creditability and yes, of course, as we know more through the years, they will be refined or discarded. Because it looks or sounds rubbish, doesn't mean it is, like some other sci-fi films. It was about time Hollywood made a decent and credible film on this subject.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 6, 2018)

Piece said:



			The theories and science in the film are fascinating to me. These aren't just made up, they have creditability and yes, of course, as we know more through the years, they will be refined or discarded. Because it's looks rubbish, doesn't mean it is, like some other sci-fi films. It was about time Hollywood made a decent and credible film on this subject.
		
Click to expand...

The soundless scenes in Gravity were also breath-taking.


----------



## londonlewis (Feb 7, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Watched Interstellar the other night. Made absolutely no sense at all. They should have just called it 'Inception in Space'. I dislike it when writers use completed invented science off the top of their heads and we're supposed to accept that this is what would happen. I just thought it was wall to wall nonsense really. Matthew Mahogany is a good actor (these days) so he made it watchable at least.
		
Click to expand...

Give it some time then watch it again.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2018)

londonlewis said:



			Give it some time then watch it again.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not watching it again it was nearly 3 hours long!

I didn't hate it by the way, I just thought it was a bit silly with all the concepts they chucked in.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 7, 2018)

Reemul said:



			Watched The Foreigner with Jackie Chan, rip off of The taken tbh but was pretty enjoyable. Also watched Gods of Egypt which was terrible.
		
Click to expand...

We watched this the other night.  It was better than I thought but it's another typical revenge film but with a twist.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2018)

Den of Thieves - starring Gerard Butler and Fitty Cent, bit different to your normal cops n robbers, very good full on action scenes, like most films a few holes in the story, but really enjoyable and a good twist at the end that has me and my lad seeing it differently. Worth going to see.


----------



## user2010 (Feb 8, 2018)

Who the hell is 'Fitty Cent'?
Aaah, you mean 'Fiddy Cent'


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 8, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Who the hell is 'Fitty Cent'?
Aaah, you mean 'Fiddy Cent'
		
Click to expand...

The correct way is 50 Cent, you use your slang Iâ€™ll use mine :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 8, 2018)

2 hours in the new Blade Runner, and only 45 mins left. Mmm, hope it picks up speed a bit.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			2 hours in the new Blade Runner, and only 45 mins left. Mmm, hope it picks up speed a bit.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 8, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			2 hours in the new Blade Runner, and only 45 mins left. Mmm, hope it picks up speed a bit.
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			It doesn't.
		
Click to expand...

Can't be worse than Phantom Thread.  Two hours of my life I could have done something useful with.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 8, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			2 hours in the new Blade Runner, and only 45 mins left. Mmm, hope it picks up speed a bit.
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			It doesn't.
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Can't be worse than Phantom Thread.  Two hours of my life I could have done something useful with.
		
Click to expand...

I've not seen Phantom Thread but Blade Runner has got to be one of the worst films I've seen for a good long while. Maybe even worse than Dunkirk...

2 hours 63 mins run time. Run time? It didn't even break into a brief stroll.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 9, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I've not seen Phantom Thread but Blade Runner has got to be one of the worst films I've seen for a good long while. Maybe even worse than Dunkirk...

2 hours 63 mins run time. Run time? It didn't even break into a brief stroll.
		
Click to expand...

I quite enjoyed both films tbh. Yes blade runner was slow, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 9, 2018)

I watched 'Early Man' this week. A Nick Park film set in the bronze/Stone Age. 

Some very good one liners and an easy watch!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 9, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			I quite enjoyed both films tbh. Yes blade runner was slow, but I enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed the new Bladerunner as well. Although, TBH, I'd enjoy a visual reenactment of the Brexit thread if Ana De Armas was in it....


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 9, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			2 hours 63 mins run time. /QUOTE]

So 3 hours 3 mins then? 

Blade Runner 2049 was fantastic, imo. The pacing was perfect and in keeping with the first film. The atmosphere it created was breath-taking. If it doesn't win multiple awards for it's cinematography and soundtrack something is really wrong!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Den of Thieves - starring Gerard Butler and Fitty Cent, bit different to your normal cops n robbers, very good full on action scenes, like most films a few holes in the story, but really enjoyable and a good twist at the end that has me and my lad seeing it differently. Worth going to see.
		
Click to expand...

I'd second that. :thup:  Thoroughly enjoyed it, didn't think there were that many plot holes, known plenty worse and like you, thought the twist was good.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2018)

King Arthur, the Guy Ritchie film. King Arthur in geezer form, cor Blimey. Really bad but with a pretty big budget I'd guess. In case anyone is tempted, don't be.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 11, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			King Arthur, the Guy Ritchie film. King Arthur in geezer form, cor Blimey. Really bad but with a pretty big budget I'd guess. In case anyone is tempted, don't be.
		
Click to expand...

I love that film! Only for the fact it won me a bet and had my mate wear a saints shirt to work (he's a pompey fan).

He's a massive fan of the lead actor from Sons of Anarchy. He was adamant it would be the box office hit of 2017. I said it had no chance so bet that loser won the shot. I pointed out my missus job but he thought that her being a cinema manager meant nowt in regards to my knowledge of what movies would do well. Not sure it even made top 20 box office!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2018)

Pappas, did you have to suffer it? I reckon Guy Ritchie was in his local east end pub one Saturday night and asked who wanted to be in a film. A load of drunk hands went up and that was the cast sorted. Jude Law was presumably in to attempt some gravitas but that was a huge fail as well. 

Your mate was mugged, ha ha.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2018)

Mine.   Currently on Sky Movies.  Nice 50 minute idea but 90 minute film is stretching it.   Two marines on the run in a desert find a minefield.    You begin to wonder near the end what is real and what is in his imagination.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 11, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Mine.   Currently on Sky Movies.  Nice 50 minute idea but 90 minute film is stretching it.   Two marines on the run in a desert find a minefield.    You begin to wonder near the end what is real and what is in his imagination.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty good movie and well played, but,  like you said, dragged out a little too long.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I love that film! Only for the fact it won me a bet and had my mate wear a saints shirt to work (he's a pompey fan).

He's a massive fan of the lead actor from Sons of Anarchy. He was adamant it would be the box office hit of 2017. I said it had no chance so bet that loser won the shot. I pointed out my missus job but he thought that her being a cinema manager meant nowt in regards to my knowledge of what movies would do well. Not sure it even made top 20 box office!
		
Click to expand...

There's always plenty of folk, about Soho, who believe they have the magic formula for getting bums on seats...
If only...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 12, 2018)

13 hrs, secret soldiers of Benghazi. 
A truly awesome and stirring film.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2018)

Black Panther. Really good, a strong story and cracking characters. Expect another one to come along shortly. They must have spent some money on the sets, it's all visually stunning.

One for the nerds. There are two clips during the credits. The second is at the every end. Imo you don't need to wait for the second, it doesn't add anything and you have to sit through 10 minutes of credits to get to it. You will however have to take the walk of shame past super fans should you leave after the first &#128561;.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 13, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			13 hrs, secret soldiers of Benghazi. 
A truly awesome and stirring film.
		
Click to expand...

So good I've watched it twice


----------



## GMC1981 (Feb 18, 2018)

The Greatest Showman.

Growing up in a working class Glasgow housing estate then this isnâ€™t easy to admit . But Iâ€™ve come to the conclusion I love musicals and this film is bloody top notch .:lol:


----------



## User62651 (Feb 18, 2018)

Watched The Snowman in HD with Michael Fassbender as lead, Scandi-noir serial-killer type thriller. Very good it is too, stylish and cool with ample gore, Norway looking great in it too.
Defo one to see.
8+ out of 10.


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2018)

Watched the Darkest Hour last night, brilliant &#128077;&#128079;


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 22, 2018)

The Gateway 2018, worth a watch if you like time travel type films.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2018)

Black Panther - loved it, different to your normal Marvel films, worth a watch.


----------



## londonlewis (Feb 23, 2018)

It's not a new release but Injustice with Chris Evans is excellent. 
It's called Puncture in the States. 

Based on a true story.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 23, 2018)

I, Tonya, proper stonking film. It's almost a black comedy which plays a fine line as it's really a film about domestic violence.
Superbly done and great story telling, definitely well worth a watch.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2018)

Finding Your Feet; a great comedy with a positive message for those of us of a certain age, highly recommended.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 24, 2018)

GMC1981 said:



			The Greatest Showman.

Growing up in a working class Glasgow housing estate then this isnâ€™t easy to admit . But Iâ€™ve come to the conclusion I love musicals and this film is bloody top notch .:lol:
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that.
Went along slightly reluctantly with my wife and really enjoyed it.

My 8 year old granddaughter seems to know all of the words to the entire musical soundtrack.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2018)

Caddyshack, classic.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2018)

Baby Driver. Put under heading of cult film. I wanted to like it, no doubt I will get hammer for this, but for me it was style over substance.

Jamie Foxx. An actor stealing a living.


----------



## Piece (Mar 4, 2018)

Kingsman II. 

Filed in the ok tray for me. Preferred the first, maybe because it was fresh and new?


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Baby Driver. Put under heading of cult film. I wanted to like it, no doubt I will get hammer for this, but for me it was style over substance.

Jamie Foxx. An actor stealing a living.
		
Click to expand...

Top soundtrack though!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2018)

The Mummy 2017. Just why?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 4, 2018)

Yep gave up after 20 minutes - it was appalling.


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			The Mummy 2017. Just why?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve seen a clip of it and for me it didnâ€™t resemble anything like the previous 2, it was more like a horror film.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 4, 2018)

Thor Ragnarok. Absolutely loved it. Doesnâ€™t take itself too seriously, lots of laughs as well as a cracking story and special effects. I reckon the makers had a look at Guardians of the Galaxy and decided to use it as a template.


----------



## Beedee (Mar 4, 2018)

Coco.  Pixar's latest.  Absolutely brilliant.  Back to Pixar's best with fabulous animation, laugh out loud funny with some great ghoulish slapstick.  Really touching story.  Must have had a bit of dust in my eye by the end.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2018)

Early Man.  Brilliant, particularly if you're a football fan. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 4, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Early Man.  Brilliant, particularly if you're a football fan. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is it a new one, havent heard of it - whats it about?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is it a new one, havent heard of it - whats it about?
		
Click to expand...

It's a Nick Park (Wallace & Grommit) cartoon Pete, fairly simple story around a land ownership dispute in the Stone Age/Bronze Age era sorted out on the football pitch.  It's a good film in its own right, but there are lots of little references that football fans will pick up and enjoy all the more for it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 5, 2018)

Saw Game Night at the flicks yesterday. Very funny, laugh out loud, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2018)

Anyone seen Shape of Water which won at the Oscars last night? Totally passed me by, although to be fair most Oscar films tend to leave me cold.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone seen Shape of Water which won at the Oscars last night? Totally passed me by, although to be fair most Oscar films tend to leave me cold.
		
Click to expand...

I have it ready to watch at home, didn't get chance this weekend though. Shocked that it won best film as 3 Billboards is utterly sublime.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 5, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			3 Billboards is utterly sublime.
		
Click to expand...

I watched this at the weekend, thought it was fantastic!


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone seen Shape of Water which won at the Oscars last night? Totally passed me by, although to be fair most Oscar films tend to leave me cold.
		
Click to expand...

I went to see it and really enjoyed it.  I can't compare it with Three Billboards as I've not seen it but certainly a good film.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone seen Shape of Water which won at the Oscars last night? Totally passed me by, although to be fair most Oscar films tend to leave me cold.
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			I have it ready to watch at home, didn't get chance this weekend though. Shocked that it won best film as 3 Billboards is utterly sublime.
		
Click to expand...

Seen both, personally I would have given 3 Billboards best film but best actress to Sally Hawkins.  The Shape of Water is perfectly pleasant and enjoyable, a curious love story in a 50's B movie style, but no edge like 3 Billboards.

Saw Lady Bird yesterday, let's just say it's not my cup of tea and leave it there.  Far preferred I, Tonya which also has a cracking soundtrack.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 5, 2018)

Just well pleased Roger Deakins got an award...

Highly respected in the industry...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Caddyshack, classic.
		
Click to expand...

This is controversial, and it even surprised me because I usually love silly comedies, but I didn't find Caddyshack that funny at all. It just felt not very well thought out and didn't make me laugh at all. People always say it's one of the best comedies, and I'm usually a Bill Murray fan as well, but I just didn't get it.


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 6, 2018)

Rewatching Back to the Future on my commutes to and from work. 

Got it on iTunes. Before you click 'play' it lists the actors in it. The list included Billy Zane, who I had never noticed before. He has a non-speaking part, yet makes the first team roster!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2018)

londonlewis said:



			Rewatching Back to the Future on my commutes to and from work. 

Got it on iTunes. Before you click 'play' it lists the actors in it. The list included Billy Zane, who I had never noticed before. He has a non-speaking part, yet makes the first team roster!
		
Click to expand...

I love it when you watch an old film and see someone who has since become much more famous, and you never remembered them being in that film. I can't think of any examples now though.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I love it when you watch an old film and see someone who has since become much more famous, and you never remembered them being in that film. I can't think of any examples now though.
		
Click to expand...

Not the same league, but we have been watching Stranger Things on Netflix and Winnona Ryders boyfriend in season 2 is Mike (the lead young kid) in the Goonies!!


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 6, 2018)

Watched Manchester by the Sea last night. Really enjoyed it.

Gonna watch Good Time tonight which looks good too.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Watched Manchester by the Sea last night. Really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Proper film that one, best Iâ€™ve seen in a long time. Gonna watch it again sometime soon methinks as I watched it on the plane to Las Vegas last year which was quite rowdy ðŸŽ‰


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 6, 2018)

Just finished watching "We're No Angels".  A really enjoyable comedy that runs well from start to finish with lots of great quips and one-liners.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 7, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I love it when you watch an old film and see someone who has since become much more famous, and you never remembered them being in that film. I can't think of any examples now though.
		
Click to expand...


How about Four Weddings and a Funeral?    The first wedding has an awful pair of singers murdering "Stand by your man" with Simon Callow threatening to throw up in the aisles over how bad they are.  One of them is Nicola Walker who has gone on to be in a ton of top programmes on BBC/ITV including the recent Collateral.  You'll recognise her when you see her.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 7, 2018)

watched Downsizing last night.

Arguably one of the worst films I've ever seen. 

The concept was good, but the idea of people being shrunk literally had no relevance for the very large majority of the film. 

Absolutely terrible film


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 7, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			3 Billboards is utterly sublime.
		
Click to expand...

Watched this last night, fantastic film, McDormand, Harrelson and Rockwell are just excellent.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched this last night, fantastic film, McDormand, Harrelson and Rockwell are just excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Without giving anything away, the Harrelson scene is probably one of the best I've ever watched.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 7, 2018)

Rooter said:



			Not the same league, but we have been watching Stranger Things on Netflix and Winnona Ryders boyfriend in season 2 is Mike (the lead young kid) in the Goonies!!
		
Click to expand...

He's considerably more famous for his role in Lord of the Rings...


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 7, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Without giving anything away, the Harrelson scene is probably one of the best I've ever watched.
		
Click to expand...

which one?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			which one? 

Click to expand...

True &#128513;


----------



## Rooter (Mar 7, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			He's considerably more famous for his role in Lord of the Rings...
		
Click to expand...

If you are into that kind of stuff, not seen it. and not bothered by it either! No film role can be bigger than the Goonies.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 7, 2018)

Watched 'In Order of Disappearance' on Iplayer films.
Really good Norwegian based revenge/gangster thriller with a very slight comedic slant, with subtitles. The always excellent Stellan Skarsgard is lead.
Very satisfying watch.


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 8, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Without giving anything away, the Harrelson scene is probably one of the best I've ever watched.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished watching this. Awesome film.


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 8, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Gonna watch Good Time tonight which looks good too.
		
Click to expand...

Was quite good, but didnâ€™t quite grab me. Not helped by the fact we watched it over two evenings!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 10, 2018)

Beedee said:



			Coco.  Pixar's latest.  Absolutely brilliant.  Back to Pixar's best with fabulous animation, laugh out loud funny with some great ghoulish slapstick.  Really touching story.  Must have had a bit of dust in my eye by the end.
		
Click to expand...

Watched Coco with my daughter last night, we both thoroughly enjoyed it.
At one point she was like "Are you crying Daddy?"..."No of course not, it must just be the light"


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Watched Coco with my daughter last night, we both thoroughly enjoyed it.
At one point she was like "Are you crying Daddy?"..."No of course not, it must just be the light" 

Click to expand...

I wanted to see this but heard the reviews. Too many dust in the eye scenes put me off &#128513;. It's bad enough blubbing at adult films but when it's animation.........still not over Big Hero 6.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 10, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I wanted to see this but heard the reviews. Too many dust in the eye scenes put me off &#62977;. It's bad enough blubbing at adult films but when it's animation.........still not over Big Hero 6.
		
Click to expand...

It's a cracking film mate, well worth the journey.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2018)

Red Sparrow. It was like a 1970's spy thriller. I was waiting for Michael Caine to appear, never did though. No car chases, no gun fights, no CGI. Proper script, proper story.

I can't make out if Jennifer Lawrence can do more than one expression, Hunger Games x 3 and this all had her frozen, expressionless face, but she absolutely dominates the film. She has star presence. 

The rest of the cast were excellent apart from two Brits, Jeremy Irons and Ciaran Hinds, who did dreadful mock Russian accents. Luckily they are not in it enough to spoil the film.

Go and see it.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Red Sparrow. It was like a 1970's spy thriller. I was waiting for Michael Caine to appear, never did though. No car chases, no gun fights, no CGI. Proper script, proper story.

I can't make out if Jennifer Lawrence can do more than one expression, Hunger Games x 3 and this all had her frozen, expressionless face, but she absolutely dominates the film. She has star presence. 

The rest of the cast were excellent apart from two Brits, Jeremy Irons and Ciaran Hinds, who did dreadful mock Russian accents. Luckily they are not in it enough to spoil the film.

Go and see it.
		
Click to expand...

It's been absolutely panned by the critics  I'll watch it if it comes on Film 4 in a couple of years


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2018)

Maybe the sight of Jennifer looking hot for 2 hours addled my opinion .

Like many films it depends what your expectation is before you go in. I enjoyed it, never felt the need to check my watch.

Peter Rabbit up next, trailer for Deadpool, released on May 16th, shown last night. The excitement builds.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Maybe the sight of Jennifer looking hot for 2 hours addled my opinion .

Like many films it depends what your expectation is before you go in. I enjoyed it, never felt the need to check my watch.
		
Click to expand...

If I was to go and see it, my expectation would be to see Jennifer Lawrence in the nude.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			If I was to go and see it, my expectation would be to see Jennifer Lawrence in the nude.
		
Click to expand...

At least you are honest :rofl:


----------



## user2010 (Mar 14, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			If I was to go and see it, my expectation would be to see Jennifer Lawrence in the nude.
		
Click to expand...


Doesn't she get her kit off in it?:clap:


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Doesn't she get her kit off in it?:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Apparently so, that was why I said it. I didn't mean I just hope for that in all of her films, it was specific to this one.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Doesn't she get her kit off in it?:clap:
		
Click to expand...

I can confirm she does once. It is a power scene, those who have seen it will understand. 

She also wears some nice skimpies on a couple of occasions which, because of the context of the scene, are far nicer scenes than the one above. Killer swimming costume as well.

Enough about that, dirty old men.....


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2018)

Pass me the tissues &#128540;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Saw Game Night at the flicks yesterday. Very funny, laugh out loud, thoroughly enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Really?  One of the biggest crocks of fertiliser I've ever had the misfortune to watch.


----------



## user2010 (Mar 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			Pass me the tissues &#63004;
		
Click to expand...




You could be needing those tissues for mopping your tears up judging by what's happening at the Nou Camp:thup::rofl:


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			You could be needing those tissues for mopping your tears up judging by what's happening at the Nou Camp:thup::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, I think other than 2/3 individual errors which were clinically finished and punished us we put in an excellent performance and fight and silenced the crowd for long periods and created some good chances. 

Everyone stood up to the challenge unlike United the other night who were embarrassing. 

You can lose and still be proud.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 15, 2018)

Fish said:



			Not at all, I think other than 2/3 individual errors which were clinically finished and punished us we put in an excellent performance and fight and silenced the crowd for long periods and created some good chances. 

Everyone stood up to the challenge unlike United the other night who were embarrassing. 

You can lose and still be proud.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. :thup:


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 15, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Saw Game Night at the flicks yesterday. Very funny, laugh out loud, thoroughly enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

That looks pish!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2018)

Watched Alex Garland's _Annihilation _on Netflix last night.  I will have to watch it again.  'Starring' Natalie Portman in a not very sympathetic role - but hey - it is primarily a story of 5 girls going into the unknown...to see what is there - and the only one we really get to know is the Portman character.

Straight to Netflix without distribution in the UK as too 'difficult'.  Well I didn't try and work out what was going on and just accepted what I was seeing. It was not particularly easy.  Sounds and visuals at times were stunningly marvellous,  and I would have loved to have seen it in the cinema.  But as a film with a narrative I can see why it splits public opinion - even although the reviewers seem to love it.  

Did I love it or did I hate it?  I think I loved it.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 15, 2018)

Grown men choosing what to watch based on the chance of seeing a woman naked...

What a world we live in.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Grown men choosing what to watch based on the chance of seeing a woman naked...

What a world we live in.
		
Click to expand...

True. I always forgot that I can just google image search it nowadays.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 15, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Grown men choosing what to watch based on the chance of seeing a woman naked...

What a world we live in.
		
Click to expand...


Got to make the most of diminishing opportunities ...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 15, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Red Sparrow. It was like a 1970's spy thriller. I was waiting for Michael Caine to appear, never did though. No car chases, no gun fights, no CGI. Proper script, proper story.

I can't make out if Jennifer Lawrence can do more than one expression, Hunger Games x 3 and this all had her frozen, expressionless face, but she absolutely dominates the film. She has star presence. 

The rest of the cast were excellent apart from two Brits, Jeremy Irons and Ciaran Hinds, who did dreadful mock Russian accents. Luckily they are not in it enough to spoil the film.

Go and see it.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with the first two paragraphs but have to take issue with your swipe at Jeremy Irons & Ciaran Hinds; the award for worst mock Russian accent went to Charlotte Rampling and you don't even give her a mention.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 16, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd agree with the first two paragraphs but have to take issue with your swipe at Jeremy Irons & Ciaran Hinds; the award for worst mock Russian accent went to Charlotte Rampling and you don't even give her a mention. 

Click to expand...

Fair point &#128513;. I think because her role was at the beginning, they were still speaking at the end, I had blanked her out. They were the lasting memory because they were still speaking badly at the end of the film. 

I think the answer would have been not to do any accents. That would have been less distracting than the Meerkats and after the first two minutes no one would have thought any think more about it.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2018)

Watched the disaster artist the other day.  James Franco is just amazing in it, one of the best films i've seen in a while.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Got to make the most of diminishing opportunities ...
		
Click to expand...

or did you mean our diminished responsibilities


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2018)

Three Billboards, Superb, best film Iâ€™ve watched in a long time, fully recommended. :thup: :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2018)

Tomb Raider - decent remake, less super hero, bit more gritty, nice 2hr escape.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 18, 2018)

Spotlight.

Shocking true story


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Spotlight.

Shocking true story
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.  I swore out loud in the cinema when I saw the end titles detailing what had happened to the main culprit.  Absolute disgrace.


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 19, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed.  I swore out loud in the cinema when I saw the end titles detailing what had happened to the main culprit.  Absolute disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

I want to watch it now. I love a true story. Although 'love' is probably not the right word to use when it comes to this subject matter.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 19, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed.  I swore out loud in the cinema when I saw the end titles detailing what had happened to the main culprit.  Absolute disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

If you're referring to Cardinal Law, he died a few months ago in Rome so he won't be covering up for any more paedophile priests.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2018)

bobmac said:



			If you're referring to Cardinal Law, he died a few months ago in Rome so he won't be covering up for any more paedophile priests.
		
Click to expand...

That's him; should have been locked up, ends up promoted to the Vatican.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 19, 2018)

Peter Rabbit, lovely, lovely, lovely. Go to see it, come out feeling warm and fuzzy. This year's Paddington.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Peter Rabbit, lovely, lovely, lovely. Go to see it, come out feeling warm and fuzzy. This year's Paddington.
		
Click to expand...

Does he get his kit off?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Does he get his kit off?
		
Click to expand...

I can confirm that both he and Benjamin Button remove their jackets at points during the film &#128561;


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 20, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Does he get his kit off?
		
Click to expand...

There isn't any bear naked scenes in this.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2018)

To put minds at rest, Flopsy, Topsy, Cotton Tail and Mrs Tiggywinkle all remain fully clothed :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Peter Rabbit, lovely, lovely, lovely. Go to see it, come out feeling warm and fuzzy. This year's Paddington.
		
Click to expand...

I read a review at the weekend, it basically said if you think James Corden is smug and arrogant you'll hate the film as he essentially plays himself, if not you'll love it.
Don't think it's quite made my list of films to watch


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I read a review at the weekend, it basically said if you think James Corden is smug and arrogant you'll hate the film as he essentially plays himself, if not you'll love it.
Don't think it's quite made my list of films to watch 

Click to expand...

I'm guessing whoever wrote the review does not like James Corden and couldn't get past that. To be fair, Peter Rabbit was a cocky rabbit, it is in the book. His attitude is part of his character. Don't get hung up on the Corden aspect. If you do you will be missing out on another cracking comedy pig and a funny badger as well as the other amusing animals .


----------



## bobmac (Mar 20, 2018)

londonlewis said:



			I want to watch it now. I love a true story. Although 'love' is probably not the right word to use when it comes to this subject matter.
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			That's him; should have been locked up, ends up promoted to the Vatican.
		
Click to expand...

If you have Netflix, you may want to have a look at 'The Keepers' a 7 episode true story about the same subject


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Keepers


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2018)

bobmac said:



			If you have Netflix, you may want to have a look at 'The Keepers' a 7 episode true story about the same subject


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Keepers

Click to expand...

I don't currently Bob, but I'll bear it in mind if I do get it, thank you.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 26, 2018)

Let The Right One In (2008) :thup::thup:

OMG this film is awesome.


----------



## Piece (Mar 26, 2018)

sawtooth said:



			Let The Right One In (2008) :thup::thup:

OMG this film is awesome.
		
Click to expand...

I have this unopened on Blu-ray...yet to watch it. Is it the foreign version, IIRC?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 26, 2018)

Piece said:



			I have this unopened on Blu-ray...yet to watch it. Is it the foreign version, IIRC?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the American remake was called Let Me In instead I think. I have a feeling I've seen that one but not the original.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 26, 2018)

Piece said:



			I have this unopened on Blu-ray...yet to watch it. Is it the foreign version, IIRC?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Swedish sub titles but donâ€™t let that put you off, you wonâ€™t be disappointed.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah the American remake was called Let Me In instead I think. I have a feeling I've seen that one but not the original.
		
Click to expand...

You should watch the original and let me know what you think of it. Iâ€™m not blown away by many films but this one was truly worth watching.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 26, 2018)

Watched "The Darkest Hour" on the flight back from Tampa last night.  Two hours of Gary Oldman doing bad impressions of Winston Churchill.    Great moment in our history but the guy who impersonated Churchill in "The Eagle has landed" would have been better.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah the American remake was called Let Me In instead I think. I have a feeling I've seen that one but not the original.
		
Click to expand...

Original is miles better than the remake mate.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Original is miles better than the remake mate.
		
Click to expand...

Horror is horror. Why is scaring yourself to death seen as entertainment?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Horror is horror. Why is scaring yourself to death seen as entertainment?
		
Click to expand...

You love making stupid comments donâ€™t you ðŸ˜†


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 27, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Horror is horror. Why is scaring yourself to death seen as entertainment?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not really a horror.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 27, 2018)

Watched Downfall again the other day - brilliant film.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 27, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Watched "The Darkest Hour" on the flight back from Tampa last night.  Two hours of Gary Oldman doing bad impressions of Winston Churchill.    Great moment in our history but the guy who impersonated Churchill in "The Eagle has landed" would have been better.
		
Click to expand...


Really?

I felt he was absolutely superb and was rightly lauded by the critics for it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 28, 2018)

Probably why I don't have a vote on the Oscars any more


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 1, 2018)

Thor Ragnarok...

Crank up the volume sit back and be entertained...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Peter Rabbit, lovely, lovely, lovely. Go to see it, come out feeling warm and fuzzy. This year's Paddington.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^^. :thup:



Beezerk said:



			I read a review at the weekend, it basically said if you think James Corden is smug and arrogant you'll hate the film as he essentially plays himself, if not you'll love it.
Don't think it's quite made my list of films to watch 

Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm guessing whoever wrote the review does not like James Corden and couldn't get past that. *To be fair, Peter Rabbit was a cocky rabbit, it is in the book. His attitude is part of his character. Don't get hung up on the Corden aspect. *If you do you will be missing out on another cracking comedy pig and a funny badger as well as the other amusing animals .
		
Click to expand...

And this ^^^ :thup:  :thup:

And if you can, go when the cinema is full of kids as their laughter only makes it better.


----------



## Piece (Apr 1, 2018)

Ghost in the Shell.

Canâ€™t believe Iâ€™m saying this, but too much intense sci-fi for me!


----------



## Midnight (Apr 1, 2018)

Just back from watching Ready Player One. 

It's hard to sum the film up but I will try.  The film is about 70/75% CGI , I normally don't like films with this amount CGI in them (.e Avatar), however it works really well. The action scenes are fantastic, so much detail and little things from the 80 s that you will pick up on.

The story is quite straightforward and you know how it is going to end very quickly. There are frights, laughs and the eighties music blends it all together well.

Due to the CGI I found it hard to get attached to the characters but don't let this put you off.

Overall It is definitely a film to watch at the cinema due to the detail of the CGI, it's also a film you will want to watch again at home to try and catch /spot more of the eighties references that are in this film.
My family and I enjoyed the film , I particularly enjoyed ' The Shining ' bit ,the car races and the fight scenes.

Worth watching.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 4, 2018)

I'd never got around to it due to an uninformed preconception (misconception) of it as being just another _'Shawshank Redemption' _sort of film - but found myself watching _The Green Mile_ at the weekend.  Blimey.  Is that a great film or what...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 27, 2018)

Avengers:Infinity War.
Best film for ages, loved it, very clever how theyâ€™ve brought all the characters together.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2018)

The Mrs is is out tonight,so me and the boy are going to watch Guardians of the galaxy 2. 
Loved the 1st.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Avengers:Infinity War.
Best film for ages, loved it, very clever how theyâ€™ve brought all the characters together.
		
Click to expand...

Just come back from it. Wow, there's a lot going on. Mind melt by the end.

Bring on the next one please.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just come back from it. Wow, there's a lot going on. Mind melt by the end.

Bring on the next one please.
		
Click to expand...

2d or 3D?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			2d or 3D?
		
Click to expand...

2D. I won't pay the extra for 3D as I don't think it is worth it. Hurts my head after a while as well.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			2D. I won't pay the extra for 3D as I don't think it is worth it. Hurts my head after a while as well.
		
Click to expand...

I fancied it in 3D,but my son isnâ€™t bothered so looks like 2D. 
Iâ€™m a bit late to the Guardians of the Galaxy but thought they were both brilliant.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 28, 2018)

There were lots of things happening that I'm sure would come out of the screen at you in 3D. I just don't find it relaxing, it gives me a headache after a while, and begrudge the extra cost, on top of an already expensive night.

You won't feel as though you have missed out though in 2D, the screen in bursting with colour and action anyway.

Have you seen Thor Ragnarok? Apart from the fact it is a cracking film, if you like Guardians you will love it, it would help a little before seeing this. Not essential but it would help explain a couple of points in the film.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There were lots of things happening that I'm sure would come out of the screen at you in 3D. I just don't find it relaxing, it gives me a headache after a while, and begrudge the extra cost, on top of an already expensive night.

You won't feel as though you have missed out though in 2D, the screen in bursting with colour and action anyway.

Have you seen Thor Ragnarok? Apart from the fact it is a cracking film, if you like Guardians you will love it, it would help a little before seeing this. Not essential but it would help explain a couple of points in the film.
		
Click to expand...

Havenâ€™t seen Thor.
Weâ€™ve decided on 3D ðŸ˜


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 28, 2018)

Ha ha. Enjoy.

I'd recommend Thor Ragnarok and Black Panther if you haven't seen that either.

Incidentally, there is only one extra clip in the credits but it is right at the very end.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha. Enjoy.

I'd recommend Thor Ragnarok and Black Panther if you haven't seen that either.

Incidentally, there is only one extra clip in the credits but it is right at the very end.
		
Click to expand...

Good film,we both really enjoyed it. 
The ending was a bit of a wtf. 
All set up for a sequel.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 29, 2018)

watched Andre the Giant, a documentary on a hiuge French wretsler who went to the US in the early days before the sport really took off. Not a fan a wrestling and never heard of him, but a very nice watch


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Good film,we both really enjoyed it. 
The ending was a bit of a wtf. 
All set up for a sequel.
		
Click to expand...

Already finished and ready to be released this time next year &#128513;. They filmed them back to back. Marvel are mighty organised.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 30, 2018)

We went to see The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society the other night.  
A really enjoyable film.  A nice pace and good for a couple to go and watch.  

We also watched Stardust on Sky movies.  Surreal, slightly weird but also quite good fun.


----------



## Piece (Apr 30, 2018)

Watched Alien Covenant last night. Not bad.


----------



## Patster1969 (Apr 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha. Enjoy.

I'd recommend Thor Ragnarok and Black Panther if you haven't seen that either.

Incidentally, there is only one extra clip in the credits but it is right at the very end.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed Thor a lot. Was a bit disappointed with Black Panther though due to the huge amount of hype surrounding it. Just thought it wasn't as good as the reviews had said it was

Infinity War was amazing and will be beside myself waiting for the sequel


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2018)

Patster1969 said:



			Enjoyed Thor a lot. Was a bit disappointed with Black Panther though due to the huge amount of hype surrounding it. Just thought it wasn't as good as the reviews had said it was

Infinity War was amazing and will be beside myself waiting for the sequel
		
Click to expand...

One of the reasons we went to see Infinity War so early was so to avoid the hype and hence avoid disappointment. We saw Black Panther early as well, before too much momentum had gathered, and so enjoyed it for what it was. It may be one of those you will enjoy more watching it a second time, on tv this time. Without the noise around it you can just sit back and watch.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 30, 2018)

Neither high brow! But Ferdinand is now one of my fav animations and i thought the greatest showman was excellent.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 30, 2018)

Watched Jumanji - Welcome to the jungle at the weekend. Not your most in depth film but enjoyed it after a few beers.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2018)

Also saw new Avengers movie last night. It was pretty epic from start to finish, not sure the ending was overly satisfying, but it's always the same with a 'part 1 of 2' type movie like that. 

Oh well, roll on Deadpool 2.


----------



## Beezerk (May 6, 2018)

Watched Jumanji - Welcome To The Jungle on Friday night, it was actually much better than I was expecting.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Also saw new Avengers movie last night. It was pretty epic from start to finish, not sure the ending was overly satisfying, but it's always the same with a 'part 1 of 2' type movie like that. 

Oh well, roll on Deadpool 2.
		
Click to expand...

Saw Avengers Friday night, it was much better than I was expecting, quite enjoyed it, albeit a bit samey in comparison with most Marvel films.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 9, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			We went to see The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society the other night.  
A really enjoyable film.  A nice pace and good for a couple to go and watch.  

We also watched Stardust on Sky movies.  Surreal, slightly weird but also quite good fun.
		
Click to expand...

TGLAPP Society was superb, best film I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2018)

Watched What We Do In The Shadows the other night, which was highly unusual but quite funny throughout. If you've not seen it, it's a documentary-style comedy, following a group of vampires who all share a house.


----------



## Beezerk (May 13, 2018)

Hunt For The Wilderpeople on Netflix, highly recommended, them down under know how to make a great film.


----------



## casuk (May 14, 2018)

Been on a bit of a binge this weekend watched ready player one, infinity war, and deen of thieves, enjoyed all 3


----------



## Depreston (May 14, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Hunt For The Wilderpeople on Netflix, highly recommended, them down under know how to make a great film.
		
Click to expand...

Its absolutely hillarious the kid is class in it!


----------



## Rooter (May 14, 2018)

Finally got round to Hacksaw ridge while on a flight last week, great film! Loved it! and based on a true story!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 14, 2018)

Depreston said:



			Its absolutely hillarious the kid is class in it!
		
Click to expand...

&#127925; Ricky Baker,Ricky Baker &#127925;


----------



## Beezerk (May 14, 2018)

Depreston said:



			Its absolutely hillarious the kid is class in it!
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever seen The Castle? 
A stone cold Oz classic.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 16, 2018)

If you like a good B&W psychological thriller - try catching _Seance on a Wet Afternoon_ on Talking Pictures TV - was on a few days ago - is being shown 1:30am tomorrow morning.  Set record.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 17, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			&#127925; Ricky Baker,Ricky Baker &#127925;
		
Click to expand...

Watched on forum recommendation, really enjoyed the film. The kid is good, but so is Sam Neill.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 17, 2018)

Watched Black Panther the other night. very enjoyable, but couldn't help thinking maybe the baddie had the right idea, arming the oppressed masses!


----------



## Odvan (May 17, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Also saw new Avengers movie last night. It was pretty epic from start to finish, not sure the ending was overly satisfying, but it's always the same with a 'part 1 of 2' type movie like that. 

*Oh well, roll on Deadpool 2*.
		
Click to expand...

Hhhmm, went to see it last night - think I should have chosen the Avengers, instead.


----------



## HowlingGale (May 17, 2018)

Depreston said:



			Its absolutely hillarious the kid is class in it!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. There's another film he's in called Paper Planes. Heartwarming story. The kids love it (and so do the adults &#128512.


----------



## casuk (May 17, 2018)

Just watched that get out there, brilliant film I know its been out for a while but if you haven't was it yet its worth a watch


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 17, 2018)

The Dambusters.  75th anniversary of the raids today, watched the live feed from the RAH and then the film.  Very moving, you forget how good some of those films are these days.


----------



## BrianM (May 18, 2018)

Just watched Rise of the footsoldier 3, The Pat Tate story.
Absolutley brutal scenes in it, Iâ€™m not sure if I enjoyed it or not to be honest.
Supposed to be a true story about 3 drug dealers who were shot dead in 1995 in a blue Range Rover.


----------



## casuk (May 18, 2018)

How many of they films are they going to make, that story has been retold on film over 8 times, I did enjoy the first rise of a footsoldier but never bothered with the others


----------



## JamesR (May 18, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Just watched Rise of the footsoldier 3, The Pat Tate story.
Absolutley brutal scenes in it, Iâ€™m not sure if I enjoyed it or not to be honest.
Supposed to be a true story about 3 drug dealers who were shot dead in 1995 in a blue Range Rover.
		
Click to expand...

Was that the same story as Essex Boys, with Sean Bean ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 18, 2018)

Deadpool 2, really enjoyed it, some quality scenes, plus subtle and not so subtle links to other movies.
Imo, The Deadpool series in the future will divide opinions, almost becoming a cult classic.


----------



## BrianM (May 18, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Was that the same story as Essex Boys, with Sean Bean ?
		
Click to expand...

Think its on similar lines, pretty graphic on the violence, wouldnt recommend watching it with the wife!!


----------



## BrianM (May 18, 2018)

casuk said:



			How many of they films are they going to make, that story has been retold on film over 8 times, I did enjoy the first rise of a footsoldier but never bothered with the others
		
Click to expand...

It's the first one ive seen, only watched it because it was on sky movies at work.


----------



## casuk (May 18, 2018)

Watched deadpool 2 tonight quite good, really like that josh brolin in films recently, only the brave was class and he was good in old country for old men just watched that first time this year great film if not seen before highly recommended


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2018)

Saw Deadpool 2 last night as well. Good fun from start to finish.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 28, 2018)

Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy. A lot of concentration required, not sure it was worth the effort.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 29, 2018)

For sheer bonkersness, overacting - in fact over everything including the most stunning cinematography and technicolour wow - I doubt _Duel in the Sun _ - Gregory Peck as the baddie, Joseph Cotton, Jennifer Jones (stunningly beautiful) currently showing on Talking Pictures TV can ever be beaten.  But for all that, and because of all that, it is great fun.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 30, 2018)

Loved Deadpool 2. The scene where his legs are growing back and he is sat on the settee with the old lady made me lose it in the cinema. A whole host of funny lines and laugh out loud moments. 

If you didn't like the first then you wont like this one. If you liked the first then get yourself down there.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 30, 2018)

Being half term and with grandsons on sleepovers I get to watch some great cinema...

Last night we watched Jumanji....
And, it has to be said, I thoroughly enjoyed it...


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Being half term and with grandsons on sleepovers I get to watch some great cinema...

Last night we watched Jumanji....
And, it has to be said, I thoroughly enjoyed it...
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean original or the new one with the Rock and whoever it was?


----------



## MegaSteve (May 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Do you mean original or the new one with the Rock and whoever it was?
		
Click to expand...

The newer one...

Have dug out the Robin Williams version for viewing later in the week...


----------



## londonlewis (May 30, 2018)

Wathed Wonder Woman recently. I'm wondering what the fuss was about.
Thought it was boring. 

But I also thought the first Captain America film was bad, so maybe it's films set around WWII that I don't like.


----------



## londonlewis (May 30, 2018)

Also watched Dark Places on Film 4 recently. Charlize Theron & Nick Hoult. 
Thought it was excellent, so much so that I went to bed about 1.5 hours later than normal, which is saying something when you get up at 5:20am during the week.


----------



## Sharktooth (May 30, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			The newer one...

Have dug out the Robin Williams version for viewing later in the week...
		
Click to expand...

Along with the vcr...


----------



## GB72 (May 30, 2018)

Watched the latest in the new Planet of the Apes films. To be honest, a bit disappointed. Loved the first 2 but this one was just OK. Nice that neither side was totally in the right or wrong and both could be seen a morally ambiguous and I suppose some of it was due to the increased use of subtitles which I never find ideal. 

Watched the Hitman's Bodyguard as well. Totally mindless but Samuel L Jackson and Ryan Reynolds hamming it up makes for an entertaining couple of hours.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 11, 2018)

We finally got round to watching The Shape Of Water at the weekend, although we all enjoyed it, it did tail off of quite badly at the end and got quite tedious imo. If it was 20 minutes shorter it would have been much better.
My daughter summed it up perfectly â€œhow did that beat 3 Billboards to the best film Oscarâ€.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 11, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy. A lot of concentration required, not sure it was worth the effort.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the BBC serialisation of this (starring Alec Guinness as George Smiley) - absolutely brilliant, and follows the book better than the film


----------



## JamesR (Jun 11, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			For sheer bonkersness, overacting - in fact over everything including the most stunning cinematography and technicolour wow - I doubt _Duel in the Sun _ - Gregory Peck as the baddie, Joseph Cotton, Jennifer Jones (stunningly beautiful) currently showing on Talking Pictures TV can ever be beaten.  But for all that, and because of all that, it is great fun.
		
Click to expand...

Lust in the Dust, great film


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Have you seen the BBC serialisation of this (starring Alec Guinness as George Smiley) - absolutely brilliant, and follows the book better than the film
		
Click to expand...

No. I remember it being on as a kid but I didn't watch it then and haven't tried looking for it since. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 11, 2018)

I watched The Revenant last night, what a load of dreary predictable rubbish!


----------



## GB72 (Jun 11, 2018)

Watched American Made, this weeks big release on Sky. Actually pretty good. Not at all what I expected from a Tom Cruise film, more like The Firm than his more action orientated releases.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 11, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Watched American Made, this weeks big release on Sky. Actually pretty good. Not at all what I expected from a Tom Cruise film, more like The Firm than his more action orientated releases.
		
Click to expand...

It reminded me a bit of The wolf of Wallstreet.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 11, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I watched The Revenant last night, what a load of dreary predictable rubbish!
		
Click to expand...


For me, it's one of those films that needs to be seen in IMAX...
Same goes for Dunkirk...

I go up to the Science Museum showings...
Probably not convenient  for you though...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2018)

Jurassic world. My wife likes them, I have mixed feelings. This one was a bit weak but there were lots of jumpy bits. So much so that I got cramp in the last 5 minutes in both legs after tensing so often. Thankfully no one was sat near to me, apart from my wife, so once I'd leapt out of my seat and got it under control I was able to bizarrely stretch out across the other seats.

My wife didn't know whether to laugh or hide with embarrassment.

If there is another one I'm not going to bother.


----------



## butchercd (Jun 12, 2018)

Has anyone seen Mother! with Jennifer Lawrence and Javier Bardem?

Its on Sky at the moment. Watched it expecting a standard, stock horror film.

All I can say is, it was nothing like I expected. Im still not sure if I enjoyed it or not, but there is a lot to think about in the film.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 12, 2018)

Paul
Starring Simon Pegg and Nick Frost

Not a classic but it was refreshing to see a film I hadn't seen many clips for in advance


----------



## GB72 (Jun 12, 2018)

Black Panther. Enjoyed it, bit slower paced than most Marvel offerings but the better for it with some interesting questions asked and it was nice to have a totally different setting from the usual urban fare.


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Jun 20, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Paul
Starring Simon Pegg and Nick Frost

Not a classic but it was refreshing to see a film I hadn't seen many clips for in advance
		
Click to expand...

Has one of the best sight gags ever - the one where Paul offers a doughnut on his finger.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2018)

The Big Sick, a little hidden gem for yawl to enjoy &#128521;
Cracking film.


----------



## Piece (Jul 14, 2018)

Geotown. Gerald Butler. Ed Harris. Andy Garcia.

&#128701;


----------



## Piece (Jul 17, 2018)

Annihilation on Netflix. A more mature sci-fi that looks great if you've a 4K tele that can do Dolby Vision.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 17, 2018)

Piece said:



			Annihilation on Netflix. A more mature sci-fi that looks great if you've a 4K tele that can do Dolby Vision.
		
Click to expand...

The missus and I fell asleep after about 45 minutes of this one lol.


----------



## Piece (Jul 17, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			The missus and I fell asleep after about 45 minutes of this one lol.
		
Click to expand...

The last 30 mins was more interesting that the stock 'search, discover, get knocked off' chunk.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2018)

I re-watched Mike Bassett England Manager on Sunday night to ease the blow of the World Cup ending. Good laugh. :thup:


----------



## Jasonr (Jul 17, 2018)

Eddie the Eagle - watched it expecting it to be a load of guff but was actually very entertaining and painted Eddie in a very different light to the clown he was portrayed to be.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 18, 2018)

Oceanâ€™s 8. Wonâ€™t trouble the Oscar committee but Mrs BiM and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 27, 2018)

Mission Impossible; Fallout.  The usual suspects pulling the usual stunts, a decent story with a few good twists & a fair sprinkling of humour.  Well worth watching for mine.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 12, 2018)

Jackie... What a superb film... Top performance from Natalie Portman...
Can't fathom why it has such a low score on IMDb...


Also had a couple of trips out with the grandson... Ant-man and Incredibles... 
Two great films to watch with the kids...


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Just enjoyed watching Sunshine on Leith again,  pity there's no English subtitles :rofl:


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 12, 2018)

Piece said:



			Watched Alien Covenant last night. Not bad.
		
Click to expand...

I loved the part when they said at the outset they had a crew of 15.  Everyone watching makes a mental note that's at least 13 gory kills coming.  The double attack in the shower had me roaring with laughter.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I re-watched Mike Bassett England Manager on Sunday night to ease the blow of the World Cup ending. Good laugh. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Bad language alert. But this bit always makes me laugh!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GuuggHSvsA


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 14, 2018)

Ant Man and the Wasp. Good fun, plenty of humour.


----------



## Piece (Aug 17, 2018)

Watched Thor Ragnorak last night on the plane last. Good film that, enjoyed it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 23, 2018)

Ant Man and The Wasp, good fun, plenty of humour and action, after credits scene really threw me though, didnâ€™t see it coming.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 24, 2018)

Piece said:



			Watched Thor Ragnorak last night on the plane last. Good film that, enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Got about 10 minutes in and couldn't stand it any more. Marvel are doing their best to ruin their legacy with the cookie-cutter sci-fi romps for kids.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2018)

Piece said:



			Watched Thor Ragnorak last night on the plane last. Good film that, enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

That was a great one. More humour than most of the Marvel films. The rock character (Korg?) was amazing - voiced by the director. I'd even set the film apart from the other Marvel ones as being in the 'comedy' category more than 'action'.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			That was a great one. More humour than most of the Marvel films. The rock character (Korg?) was amazing - voiced by the director. I'd even set the film apart from the other Marvel ones as being in the 'comedy' category more than 'action'.
		
Click to expand...

The comedy is what ruined it. They have some seriously dark material they can use for Thor but they make it too infantile.

Guardians of the Galaxy is the one that walks that line perfectly.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			The comedy is what ruined it. They have some seriously dark material they can use for Thor but they make it too infantile.

Guardians of the Galaxy is the one that walks that line perfectly.
		
Click to expand...

Marvel, imo, have got the humour/action balance about right.
DC I find are more about the dark material.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 24, 2018)

Comic films are for kids.
There I said it &#128513;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 24, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Comic films are for kids.
There I said it &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, disengage brain, sit back and relax. Right up my street,


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Totally agree, disengage brain, sit back and relax. Right up my street, 

Click to expand...

Agreed. I love them. 

If you want to see them done badly then watch Justice League, and most other DC films with the exception of Wonder Woman. Marvel have it spot on in terms of pure entertainment.

I go to the cinema to escape, to be entertained. Marvel tick the box for me.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			The comedy is what ruined it. They have some seriously dark material they can use for Thor but they make it too infantile.

Guardians of the Galaxy is the one that walks that line perfectly.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I would say comedy is my favourite genre, I'm most entertained by a film that makes me laugh, hence I really enjoyed Ragnarok. Guardians is also good for that, yeah. As others said above, a mix of comedy and action to keep you entertained for 2 hours, spot on really.


----------



## Piece (Aug 24, 2018)

Black Panther. Blimey :mmm:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 27, 2018)

The Equaliser 2; enjoyable but a little predictable, Denzel up to his usual high standard.

Christopher Robin; very amusing and a good message, highly enjoyable and not a taxing watch.

The Children Act; two very good lead performances in an okay film.

BlacKKKlansman; thought provoking, hilarious & frightening in varying proportions, the best of this bunch by some distance for us.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 28, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			BlacKKKlansman; thought provoking, hilarious & frightening in varying proportions, the best of this bunch by some distance for us.
		
Click to expand...


Spike Lee is one of only a few filmmakers that is allowed to do it his way without interference from the suits that run the production companies... Probably why his films tend to be better than most...


----------



## Piece (Aug 28, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Equaliser 2; enjoyable but a little predictable, Denzel up to his usual high standard

*BlacKKKlansman;* thought provoking, hilarious & frightening in varying proportions, the best of this bunch by some distance for us.
		
Click to expand...

Washington Jnr really sounds like his Dad!


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 28, 2018)

Piece said:



			Black Panther. Blimey :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


Was looking forward to seeing that but thought that it massively under delivered considering the amount of hype that surrounded it - greatest Marvel film apparently, not even close imo


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 28, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Equaliser 2; enjoyable but a little predictable, Denzel up to his usual high standard.
		
Click to expand...

Has he done any bad films?  Enjoyed The Equalizer - can't imagine Edward Woodward and the same amount of violence


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 29, 2018)

Watched Jumanji, welcome to the jungle. A good, fun, silly film, that I quite enjoyed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 29, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Watched Jumanji, welcome to the jungle. A good, fun, silly film, that I quite enjoyed.
		
Click to expand...

If you liked that then try Rampage. Big silly fun in a similar fashion and the funniest gorilla in a film so far.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you liked that then try Rampage. Big silly fun in a similar fashion and the funniest gorilla in a film so far.
		
Click to expand...

Even better than the one in Trading Places?     Merry New Year!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 7, 2018)

A Quiet Place, I wasn't sure what to expect but we all found it totally gripping, a proper tension builder from the very start. Well worth a watch and up there with the best I've seen so far this year.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 8, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			A Quiet Place, I wasn't sure what to expect but we all found it totally gripping, a proper tension builder from the very start. Well worth a watch and up there with the best I've seen so far this year.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree on this, such a good film.


----------



## Piece (Sep 8, 2018)

Justice League. That was quite good, much better than that crappy Black Panther.

Braven. Simple action thriller. Short and very enjoyable.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 11, 2018)

I watched Spotlight at the weekend - brilliant film about the Boston Blobe breaking the Catholic Church abuse coverup. Investigative journalism films aren;t easy to do but this was so good it made me think of All The President's Men ðŸ‘


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 11, 2018)

JamesR said:



			I watched Spotlight at the weekend - brilliant film about the Boston Blobe breaking the Catholic Church abuse coverup. Investigative journalism films aren;t easy to do but this was so good it made me think of All The President's Men ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Very thought provoking and shows how much we need good investigative journalism to really get these stories out there. 

Also a couple of others I've just watched for the first time.
*Taxi Driver:* Great opening title as the taxi comes out of the steam but for me it disappointed.  It didn't really live up to all the hype for me.
*Jumanji*: (the new one).  A lot better than I thought it would be.  Quite a fun film to watch and a different perspective from the original.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 11, 2018)

Watched a few films recently (catching up on what I missed at the Cinema)

Avengers Infinity War. Surprisingly only found it OK. If you are not up to date on most of the Marvel films then I am guessing that much of what is going on will be a mystery to some. 10 years building a movie franchise allows it to get going straight away buy a little explanation for those who have not followed the series could have helped. Slight case of too many characters demanding big action sequences with not much room for development. Felt a bit like half a film which is often the case when the next one is filmed at the same time. 

Deadpool 2. Enjoyable but not up to the standard of the first one. Part of the that is that the original came as a bit of a surprise, this one could never have the same impact. Also, another case of needing a degree of comic film and pop culture knowledge to get some of the jokes. Thing is, the jokes were spread across Marvel films, the Fox Xmen films and the DC Universe so a reasonably wide knowledge of these things is needed for full enjoyment. 

Jumanji. Lacked much of the charm of the original but still good fun and mindless viewing. 

Kingsmen 2. Again, an OK film that failed to live up to the promise of the original. The original, again, was a bit of a surprise so once that was taken away you are left with a more mundane action comedy. Still OK as mindless viewing but a disappointment as I really rated the first one.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2018)

American Animals.  2 hours of my life I could have done something useful with.  Had I realised there was a showing of Predator on I would have walked out.  Utter, absolute garbage.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 16, 2018)

King of Thieves.  Not bad at all, worth a watch although if profanity offends then it's probably best avoided.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 18, 2018)

Went with my son to watch Predator today at local Cineworld.
Much better than the last 2, a bit of humour in this one as well.
Upgraded to D-Box, whatâ€™s D-Box? I hear you ask, well itâ€™s the moveable almost fairground style chairs that move and vibrate during the action scenes. Done it, might do it again, was only Â£4.00 for the upgrade.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 18, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Went with my son to watch Predator today at local Cineworld.
Much better than the last 2, a bit of humour in this one as well.
Upgraded to D-Box, whatâ€™s D-Box? I hear you ask, well itâ€™s the moveable almost fairground style chairs that move and vibrate during the action scenes. Done it, might do it again, was only Â£4.00 for the upgrade.
		
Click to expand...

Pleased to hear it was decent. I fancied it but heard a stinking review from a critic. Not a critics film though so I was still willing to give it a chance. Could be a Monday night, Â£4 at Vue


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Pleased to hear it was decent. I fancied it but heard a stinking review from a critic. Not a critics film though so I was still willing to give it a chance. Could be a Monday night, Â£4 at Vue 

Click to expand...

Original Predator is one of my favourite films, 2nd was was ok ish, I must have heard the same review as you of this one, I wonâ€™t be watching it ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Pleased to hear it was decent. I fancied it but heard a stinking review from a critic. Not a critics film though so I was still willing to give it a chance. Could be a Monday night, Â£4 at Vue 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™ll never win an Oscar like most mate, but an hour and a half of entertainment. I had no interest in it, but try to take my lad a few times a month on his unlimited card. Â£4.00â€™s a bargain.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 19, 2018)

Just watched Solo. Actually enjoyed it. Was not expecting much due to average reviews and poor box office numbers but I thought it was good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 20, 2018)

Mile 22.  No shortage of action, just a bit thin on the plot, or rather what plot there was you could see right through, assuming you were looking...


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2018)

Watched Trainspotting 2 the other day. Quite different to the original of course, but it was interesting. Won't spoil it but there was an out of character turn from Begbie near the end which I thought was odd, but still, overall they wrapped things up quite nicely I think.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 4, 2018)

Venom, good movie, Tom Hardy takes a great role, he probably saves the film in all honestly.
1 1/2 hours of remove brain and enjoy.
Post credit scene sets up Venom 2.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 4, 2018)

Rewatching all the Star Trek films at the moment. Some mega cheesy moments but the scenes between Spock and Kirk in II, III and IV do sometimes put a lump in your throat.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 4, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mile 22.  No shortage of action, just a bit thin on the plot, or rather what plot there was you could see right through, assuming you were looking...
		
Click to expand...

Saw this last Friday, I like Mark Wahlberg, and Peter Berg usually writes/ directs good stuff, but was very disappointed with this. Fight scenes were OK, but that was all there was, the "story" started and finished in the middle of nowhere with nothing tieing it together. If you are going to watch it, wait until it's on freeview somewhere, don't pay cinema fees to watch.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 4, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Venom, good movie, Tom Hardy takes a great role, he probably saves the film in all honestly.
1 1/2 hours of remove brain and enjoy.
Post credit scene sets up Venom 2.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, haven't read a single good review about this. A few differing thoughts on whether Tom Hardy is doing a great job hamming this up tongue in cheek, or whether he's bombed out big time.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 4, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Original Predator is one of my favourite films, 2nd was was ok ish, I must have heard the same review as you of this one, I wonâ€™t be watching it ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Me too, will sit and watch the original any time I see it on TV. This latest one was written by Shane Black, who has a pretty good fiilm writing pedigree (lethal weapon 1 & 2, Last Boy Scout, Kiss Kiss Bang Bang and more), and was one of Arnies special ops team in the original. Will probably wait until it's widely available before watching though.


----------



## Piece (Oct 5, 2018)

The Commuter. A Neeson film about a regular commuter who is coerced into identifying a passenger who doesn't fit on the train in exchange for money. Started off well then went off rails, literally.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2018)

Piece said:



			The Commuter. A Neeson film about a regular commuter who is coerced into identifying a passenger who doesn't fit on the train in exchange for money. Started off well then went off rails, literally.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that a month or so back. Thought it was a bit far-fetched to say the least. More of a 'switch off brain' movie I think.

Off to see Venom tonight with the missus! Comic book films are one of the few genres we share an interest in. Usually Tom Hardy is good so hopefully it's decent.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 5, 2018)

Deadpool 2. 
Good,but a little dissapointed.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 5, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Interesting, haven't read a single good review about this. A few differing thoughts on whether Tom Hardy is doing a great job hamming this up tongue in cheek, or whether he's bombed out big time.
		
Click to expand...

I hadnâ€™t seen any decent reviews either and was a bit aporehensive, just chilled and enjoyed it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 5, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Deadpool 2.
Good,but a little dissapointed.
		
Click to expand...

I felt the same when it was released as I'd loved the first one so much. I watched it again recently on DVD and enjoyed it much more second time around. I think I wanted too much and my expectations had dropped when I watched it again so I was able to just enjoy it. If you have it on DVD then try it again in a few months.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I felt the same when it was released as I'd loved the first one so much. I watched it again recently on DVD and enjoyed it much more second time around. I think I wanted too much and my expectations had dropped when I watched it again so I was able to just enjoy it. If you have it on DVD then try it again in a few months.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah think it was same with me. 

I enjoyed Infinity war more 2nd time around. 
Watched it in 3d at cinema & it spoilt it for me. 
Canâ€™t wait for next one.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2018)

Saw Venom on Friday night. It was very entertaining, and I thought Hardy was excellent in the role (as expected really). There was one plot point which I thought was pretty lame though (below in spoiler tags) and stopped it from being a truly great film, but still a solid 7/10. Worth watching for fun value.



Spoiler: Possible spoiler if you haven't seen it.



Venom completely changing his plan from destroying earth to saving earth, purely because 'on his home planet he is a loser like Eddie' was lame I thought.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2018)

Catch up time;

A Star is Born; great performances from Bradley Cooper & Lady GaGa, good story & not overly kind to the music industry, thoroughly enjoyed it.

First Man; good to a point.  Dealt with the getting to the moon & it causing domestic friction part well, just when you expected it to address the domestic side when he returned it didn't.  Not bad, but not the best we've sen recently.

Hunter Killer; Gerard Butler & his submarine save the world. Similar fare to Olympus Has Fallen but a much better storyline, worth a watch in my opinion.

Bohemian Rhapsody; Spontaneous round of applause from the packed house at the end, completely unaware of time whilst in there, what more do you need to know?  Go.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2018)

Watched The Book Of Life last weekend, proper top film.


----------



## Piece (Oct 24, 2018)

Deadpool 2. Didnâ€™t think Iâ€™d like it but was ok.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 25, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Catch up time;

A Star is Born; great performances from Bradley Cooper & Lady GaGa, good story & not overly kind to the music industry, thoroughly enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree watched this last week thoroughly enjoyed it and showcase good voices when not used for overly pop styled songs. 

Christopher Robin: took kids to this today, if you got kids or grandkids take them they'll love it, but more importantly so will you as a grown up, lots of subtle laughs for the grown ups, real feel good film and makes you walk out the cinema just generally happy with and underlying feeling of knowing what's more important in life.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 25, 2018)

I watched Good Will Hunting on the way home last night....I'm 38 years old, how had I not watched such a brilliant film before!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 25, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Completely agree watched this last week thoroughly enjoyed it and showcase good voices when not used for overly pop styled songs.

Christopher Robin: took kids to this today, if you got kids or grandkids take them they'll love it, but more importantly so will you as a grown up, lots of subtle laughs for the grown ups, real feel good film and makes you walk out the cinema just generally happy with and *underlying feeling of knowing what's more important in life.*

Click to expand...

Spot on, particularly the bolded, well worth a watch.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 26, 2018)

Phew, just watched BlackKkKlansman, absolute belter of a film.
That ending, there was a silence Iâ€™ve never heard before in our house, it will stay with me for a long time Iâ€™m sure.


----------



## Piece (Oct 28, 2018)

For my few days away in the Big Smoke I have these lined up:

Baby Driver 
The 15:17 to Paris
2:22


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Oct 28, 2018)

Piece said:



			For my few days away in the Big Smoke I have these lined up:

Baby Driver
The 15:17 to Paris
2:22
		
Click to expand...

Baby Driver is a brilliant movie ðŸ‘


----------



## Piece (Oct 28, 2018)

Watched The Snowman, a whodunnit thriller. For this viewer, no thriller and I said who the killer was 10 mins into the film. It was poor.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 28, 2018)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Baby Driver is a brilliant movie ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I was disappointed by it. 
Was expecting it to be good,but thought it was pretty average.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 29, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Phew, just watched BlackKkKlansman, absolute belter of a film.
That ending, there was a silence Iâ€™ve never heard before in our house, it will stay with me for a long time Iâ€™m sure.
		
Click to expand...

Saw it a the flicks, and experienced the same effect. The whole room was silent, pretty much so as we all left the room too.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 29, 2018)

Watched Burlesque on Saturday. Just a showcase for a VERY wooden Cher.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 31, 2018)

Bohemian Rhapsody. I loved it, properly loved it. I like Queen so I'm biased and I accept if you don't like their music then I doubt this will change your mind. If you like them however then go along and wallow in this film. It will remind you how good they were, particularly live.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2018)

Equaliser 2.
Pfffffft 

Average at best.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Bohemian Rhapsody. I loved it, properly loved it. I like Queen so I'm biased and I accept if you don't like their music then I doubt this will change your mind. If you like them however then go along and wallow in this film. It will remind you how good they were, particularly live.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs BiM & I both loved it, and everyone I know who has seen it has been extremely complimentary, which makes me wonder why the critics gave it such a panning?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 4, 2018)

BiM, critics like dark, gritty, misery. They, no doubt, would have liked a film that showed more of the dark side, the physical decline as Freddie became ill. Heaven forbid that film goers could feel joy and pleasure out of a story rather than come out depressed. (Cynical, moi?) Kermode, on r5, actually bought into the joy of the film on Friday which surprised me. Rare for him.

Every so often a film does well via word of mouth despite the the critics. This is one of them. Power to the people, as a radical once said, one for older forumers


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			BiM, critics like dark, gritty, misery. They, no doubt, would have liked a film that showed more of the dark side, the physical decline as Freddie became ill. Heaven forbid that film goers could feel joy and pleasure out of a story rather than come out depressed. (Cynical, moi?) Kermode, on r5, actually bought into the joy of the film on Friday which surprised me. Rare for him.

Every so often a film does well via word of mouth despite the the critics. This is one of them.* Power to the people,* as a radical once said, one for older forumers 

Click to expand...

Ah, the Tooting Popular Front!


----------



## User62651 (Nov 4, 2018)

The Foreigner on netflix.

Bit of a hope for the best choice tbh but wow, really surprised to get a terrific political thriller/actioner with Jackie Chan in an odd role as a bombing victims father seeking justice and Pierce Brosnan as a scheming ex IRA man/now politician. Pace was excellent and a good plot too.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 4, 2018)

To add if you haven't seen Wind River with Jeremy Renner and Elisabeth Olsen as leads, watch it, best film I've seen in a long while. Brutal in places but a great watch.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 4, 2018)

Den of thieves.
Good film.


----------



## Lwatson-jones (Nov 4, 2018)

Last night, watched 22 July on Netflix (never heard of the film before)
about the Norwegian mass murder by Anders Breivik.
without giving much away, started well, quite graphic, but slowed a little..
worth a watch to be honest


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 4, 2018)

Lwatson-jones said:



			Last night, watched 22 July on Netflix (never heard of the film before)
about the Norwegian mass murder by Anders Breivik.
without giving much away, started well, quite graphic, but slowed a little..
worth a watch to be honest
		
Click to expand...

I kind of know the ending?


----------



## Lwatson-jones (Nov 4, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I kind of know the ending?
		
Click to expand...

Yea, it had such a huge media presence at the time and aftermath

Personally, I felt the film glamorised his political position, but it is worth a watch i think


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 5, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			To add if you haven't seen Wind River with Jeremy Renner and Elisabeth Olsen as leads, watch it, best film I've seen in a long while. Brutal in places but a great watch.
		
Click to expand...

this is a very good film, and based on a true event too.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 5, 2018)

Was going to see Bohemian Rhapsody on Friday, but due to cricumstances, left it too late to get seats for any day over the weekend. Ended up going to see Venom instead.  Despite being a Tom Hardy fan, it was not a film I was considering, but it was much better than I was expecting, and surprisingly enjoyable.


----------



## Piece (Nov 5, 2018)

2:22. This is a low-key sci-fi film in the depths of Sky Q. Quite a decent story and engaging.

If you like the lady in Discovery of Witches, she's the lead here.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2018)

HID and i are just back from watching Bohemian Rhapsody and I really am not a film goer but loved the film. I think if you lived through the era then it's more likely you'd like it and add that I've seen Queen with Adam Lambert twice in the past year I thought it was a good attempt to portray the story


----------



## Piece (Nov 7, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			The Foreigner on netflix.

Bit of a hope for the best choice tbh but wow, really surprised to get a terrific political thriller/actioner with Jackie Chan in an odd role as a bombing victims father seeking justice and Pierce Brosnan as a scheming ex IRA man/now politician. Pace was excellent and a good plot too.
		
Click to expand...

Saw this last night. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 10, 2018)

Watched Darkest Hour last night.
Christ Gary Oldman can act !!!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 10, 2018)

Finally watched 3 bill boards. Stunning film, weak ending. Enjoyed it though.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 10, 2018)

Just back from watching Bohemian Rhapsody. What a top film! Was never a Queen fan per se, wasnâ€™t sure what to expect, but thoroughly enjoyed it. Well worth a watch.


----------



## Beedee (Nov 10, 2018)

Incredibles 2.  Absolutley loved it.  Funnier than the original.  Great action.  Not quite as touching tho.  Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 11, 2018)

chrisd said:



			HID and i are just back from watching Bohemian Rhapsody and I really am not a film goer but loved the film. I think if you lived through the era then it's more likely you'd like it and add that I've seen Queen with Adam Lambert twice in the past year I thought it was a good attempt to portray the story
		
Click to expand...

I went to see it and some small bloke kept standing up in front of the screen.  So all I saw was a little silhouette of a man â€¦..


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2018)

I know him, he used to sleep on the floor of a ships kitchen 

GALLEY LAY LOW


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 11, 2018)

Just watched Three Billboards on Sky Movies.  Very good film indeed.  And unfortunately there really are people like that in towns in America.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 19, 2018)

Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald.
Not bad, great special effects and a decent follow on, sets it up for a third in the series, probably a must for Harry Potter fans.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald.
Not bad, great special effects and a decent follow on, sets it up for a third in the series, probably a must for Harry Potter fans.
		
Click to expand...

We saw it last night and we was pretty disappointed with it. Special effects were ok but thought the story was weak, too many flash backs and back stories and no focus at all on the Fantastic Beasts!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 19, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			We saw it last night and we was pretty disappointed with it. Special effects were ok but thought the story was weak, too many flash backs and back stories and no focus at all on the Fantastic Beasts!
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not a Harry Potter fan, I went with my son who is, he understood all the flashbacks/stories etc, I didnâ€™t have a clue
Like I put, it was more setting it up for future films.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2018)

Chose a film to watch on Saturday with the wife. Julia Roberts in it. A bit sweary and rude to say the least. I'm still paying for it now. (Wife hates that sort of thing, she scored it zero out of 10). I'm using Julia Roberts being in it as my defence.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 20, 2018)

Watched an old-ish film with the missus the other night, Meet Joe Black. My god was it boring. Dragged on for 3 hours, mostly due to large stretches of dialogue where people trail off and nothing was said. "But who are you?" *pause* "You know.." *pause* "But, you're..?" *pause* "Yes..." *pause*. For flip's sake get to the point.

There was basically no pay-off either, the moral of the story from the romantic side of things seemed to be that a woman will fall in love with literally anyone as long as they look like Brad Pitt.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 20, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Chose a film to watch on Saturday with the wife. Julia Roberts in it. A bit sweary and rude to say the least. I'm still paying for it now. (Wife hates that sort of thing, she scored it zero out of 10). I'm using Julia Roberts being in it as my defence.
		
Click to expand...

Care to name it? Just for reference


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 20, 2018)

BlacKKKlansman - Spike Lee's latest, based on the true story of a black undercover cop infiltrating the KKK in the 70s. Absolutely superb.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 22, 2018)

Robin Hood. Just no, had some good action scenes, but the storyline is massively full of holes, the clothes are perfectly machine stitched and quite modern. Film set in medieval times.
Weird modern adaptation. Wait for it to be on Sky.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 22, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Watched an old-ish film with the missus the other night, Meet Joe Black. My god was it boring. Dragged on for 3 hours, mostly due to large stretches of dialogue where people trail off and nothing was said. "But who are you?" *pause* "You know.." *pause* "But, you're..?" *pause* "Yes..." *pause*. For flip's sake get to the point.

There was basically no pay-off either, the moral of the story from the romantic side of things seemed to be that a woman will fall in love with literally anyone as long as they look like Brad Pitt





its my wifes favourite film.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slab (Nov 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald.
Not bad, great special effects and a decent follow on, sets it up for a third in the series, probably a must for Harry Potter fans.
		
Click to expand...

Saw it last night, wanted to like it as I enjoyed the first one but thought this one fell well short (even as an installment episode) Very slow and disjointed and doesn't stand on its own as a film
Didn't help that it was in 3d which is a horrible dark format to watch at the cinema (where I have to pay for the privilege of cleaning glasses worn by someone who no doubt had some medical condition or questionable hygiene )


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2018)

Slab said:



			Saw it last night, wanted to like it as I enjoyed the first one but thought this one fell well short (even as an installment episode) Very slow and disjointed and doesn't stand on its own as a film
Didn't help that it was in 3d which is a horrible dark format to watch at the cinema (where I have to pay for the privilege of cleaning glasses worn by someone who no doubt had some medical condition or questionable hygiene )
		
Click to expand...

I actually avoid watching films in 3D. I find after an hour or so of watching that my eyes have gone funny and I'll be getting a headache. It's just a gimmick really, I prefer to be intrigued by the story and acting than distracted with bits and bobs popping out of the screen.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I actually avoid watching films in 3D. I find after an hour or so of watching that my eyes have gone funny and I'll be getting a headache. It's just a gimmick really, I prefer to be intrigued by the story and acting than distracted with bits and bobs popping out of the screen.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried DBox at Cineworld


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Have you tried DBox at Cineworld

Click to expand...

Erm, no? What's that?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Erm, no? What's that?
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the chairs that move and vibrate like a fairground ride while youâ€™re sat in it watching the film!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 28, 2018)

A mate went to the cinema at the Metro Centre and paid about Â£25 for some posh seats where you get unlimited nachos and drinks and all that malarkey lol.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 28, 2018)

Enjoyed the Fantastic Beasts film. Wasn't sure for a good while but it had a strong last 30-40 minutes which redeemed it. There were quite a few Potter references which would have meant nothing if you haven't seen those films. It doesn't mean that you have to have seen them, it just means that the film gives you more if you have.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2018)

We watched Leave No Trace last night, really cracking little film, not for everyone but Iâ€™d still highly recommend it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2018)

I could put this is random irritations but I wanted to see the Girl in the Spider's Web but after one week it has already been removed from my local Vue. Disappointing. Has anyone seen it? Is it worth travelling for or do I just wait for it to come on tv.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I could put this is random irritations but I wanted to see the Girl in the Spider's Web but after one week it has already been removed from my local Vue. Disappointing. Has anyone seen it? Is it worth travelling for or do I just wait for it to come on tv.
		
Click to expand...

Snap.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Enjoyed the Fantastic Beasts film. Wasn't sure for a good while but it had a strong last 30-40 minutes which redeemed it. There were quite a few Potter references which would have meant nothing if you haven't seen those films. It doesn't mean that you have to have seen them, it just means that the film gives you more if you have.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m a fully fledged fan, albeit more so the booms than movies which missed out far too much towards the end imo. But there were at lease a dozen references I spotted in this one. They also seemed more relevant to a plot than in the first one too. 



pauldj42 said:



			Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald.
Not bad, great special effects and a decent follow on, *sets it up for a third in the series*, probably a must for Harry Potter fans.
		
Click to expand...

I believe this series is going to last for 5 movies. I can kinda predict two major events that need to occur. And struggling to think of anything that would require there to be a 5th tbh.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I could put this is random irritations but I wanted to see the Girl in the Spider's Web but after one week it has already been removed from my local Vue. Disappointing. Has anyone seen it? Is it worth travelling for or do I just wait for it to come on tv.
		
Click to expand...

How many screens has your local got?! Even my missus cinema with only 2 screens will keep a film for 2 weeks thanks to the use of digital copies.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			How many screens has your local got?! Even my missus cinema with only 2 screens will keep a film for 2 weeks thanks to the use of digital copies.
		
Click to expand...

Mine's got 8 (Epsom), 12 at Wimbledon, 15 at Kingston.  Not on at any of them! 

It disappeared like a rat up a drainpipe.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 1, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mine's got 8 (Epsom), 12 at Wimbledon, 15 at Kingston.  Not on at any of them! 

It disappeared like a rat up a drainpipe.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a cineworld or showcase near by? It would appear Odeon has pulled plug on it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Do you have a cineworld or showcase near by? It would appear Odeon has pulled plug on it.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly but then I have to pay; having shelled out for Limitless, and with that many screens, I'd hope to find it somewhere.  2 of those cinemas have found time to show 2.0 dubbed in Tamil...


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 1, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Possibly but then I have to pay; having shelled out for Limitless, and with that many screens, I'd hope to find it somewhere.  2 of those cinemas have found time to show 2.0 dubbed in Tamil...
		
Click to expand...

The movie must have tanked then I guess. I can ask the missus if theyâ€™ve fully dropped it if ya like?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			The movie must have tanked then I guess. I can ask the missus if theyâ€™ve fully dropped it if ya like?
		
Click to expand...

If you don't mind please, might be able to find it somewhere a little further away if they've still got it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			How many screens has your local got?! Even my missus cinema with only 2 screens will keep a film for 2 weeks thanks to the use of digital copies.
		
Click to expand...

I think our has 9. A couple will be showing Fantastic Beasts, Bohemian Rhapsody is still going strong, Creed is out , The Grinch and some other stragglers. They've given Robin Hood a second week and that got slaughtered. It must have really bombed in terms of ticket sales if it was pulled after one week. A shame as the trailer looked great.

If you hear why please post, just for interest


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think our has 9. A couple will be showing Fantastic Beasts, Bohemian Rhapsody is still going strong, Creed is out , The Grinch and some other stragglers. They've given Robin Hood a second week and that got slaughtered. It must have really bombed in terms of ticket sales if it was pulled after one week. A shame as the trailer looked great.

If you hear why please post, just for interest 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s still on for the next 7 days at Dalton Park, Boldon and Newcastle Cineworld mate, just one showing a day though at 20:50hrs.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I could put this is random irritations but I wanted to see the Girl in the Spider's Web but after one week it has already been removed from my local Vue. Disappointing. Has anyone seen it? Is it worth travelling for or do I just wait for it to come on tv.
		
Click to expand...


My lad watched it and was totally underwhelmed...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s still on for the next 7 days at Dalton Park, Boldon and Newcastle Cineworld mate, just one showing a day though at 20:50hrs.
		
Click to expand...

That will finish well past my bedtime


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 1, 2018)

LT and BIM, if you follow the link itâ€™ll show you the Odeonâ€™s nationwide showing it via a drop down. 

https://www.odeon.co.uk/films/the_girl_in_the_spider_s_web/17773/

Apparently it is simply a supply a demand thing. The film did so poorly ot didnâ€™t warrant further runs, the cinemas its still on at are simply filling a free time slot they have.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2018)

It's a brutal business. There are some strong, or popular, films out at the moment and i guess you have to earn your slot. I rarely see a film in its first week of release, I like to let the rush calm down, but I've been caught out this time. 

Looks like Aquaman will be my next visit.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's a brutal business. There are some strong, or popular, films out at the moment and i guess you have to earn your slot. I rarely see a film in its first week of release, I like to let the rush calm down, but I've been caught out this time.

Looks like Aquaman will be my next visit.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s rare for them to vanish so quickly now. When film was on reel, Odeonâ€™s would be passing them around and there genuinely were tomes where than ran out of reels. Nowadays it is quite simply a case that the film has at most 2 weeks before a decision is made.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			LT and BIM, if you follow the link itâ€™ll show you the Odeonâ€™s nationwide showing it via a drop down.

https://www.odeon.co.uk/films/the_girl_in_the_spider_s_web/17773/

Apparently it is simply a supply a demand thing. The film did so poorly ot didnâ€™t warrant further runs, the cinemas its still on at are simply filling a free time slot they have.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, only ones near me are at ridiculous times so that will be a Sky Movies job.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 2, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Itâ€™s rare for them to vanish so quickly now. When film was on reel, Odeonâ€™s would be passing them around and there genuinely were tomes where than ran out of reels. Nowadays it is quite simply a case that the film has at most 2 weeks before a decision is made.
		
Click to expand...


Back in the day when copies were generated on film they represented a high outlay... Distributors were therefore keen to maximise their returns from each print... Copies on hard drives are relatively cheap and the hard drives are recyclable... If a film fails to put bums on seats might as well flip it and get something on screen that can generate income...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 2, 2018)

Watched the latest Wreck It Ralph film with my daughter today.  And it was surprisingly good, some really good messages around the internet, friendship and female empowerment, the Disney Princess section was very funny and fair play to Disney for taking the mick out of itself.  Well worth a watch if you have kids who are starting to delve into the murky world of the internet and social media.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 2, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			We watched Leave No Trace last night, really cracking little film, not for everyone but Iâ€™d still highly recommend it.
		
Click to expand...

I think it will be Kermode's film of the year so I'll catch up when it turns up on Amazon or Netflix.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 2, 2018)

Took 3 of our grandkids to see The Grinch , very poor imo , even my 8 year old grandson who even at that age is a bit of a film buffðŸ˜€ thought it was the worst film he's seen this year.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 2, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Back in the day when copies were generated on film they represented a high outlay... Distributors were therefore keen to maximise their returns from each print... Copies on hard drives are relatively cheap and the hard drives are recyclable... If a film fails to put bums on seats might as well flip it and get something on screen that can generate income...
		
Click to expand...

I know, missus been a cinema manager just over a decade. That being said, now that they have them on hard drive, cinemas tend to give films a little extra time to run as they donâ€™t need to be bullied by distributors. 

It used to be that theyâ€™d have to guarantee running a film for x amount a week with a certain amount of show times or nit get a copy. Odeon didnâ€™t show the last Rambo from release due to that, as well as missing out on the intial popularity of slum dog millionaire at their smaller sites as they werenâ€™t willing to give it a full run, itâ€™s success was unpredicted.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2018)

Papas, can you ask your missus why people serving at cinemas are so incredibly slow . Every cinema I've ever been to, it takes them twice as long to do any task. Are they trained that way?

Obviously, her cinema will be the exception to this rule .


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Papas, can you ask your missus why people serving at cinemas are so incredibly slow . Every cinema I've ever been to, it takes them twice as long to do any task. Are they trained that way?

Obviously, her cinema will be the exception to this rule .
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree thatâ€™s the case, nowadays. I know at Odeon they have gone through massive cuts in regards to numbers working. Not sure the staff are actually slow as such, but there are less about so it feels that way. 

Iâ€™d also say in my experience maybe 10% of the staff ever amount to anything with the company. The rest are either students who coast by with a hangover, or theyre in the late 20â€™s working on the shop floor at a cinema and arenâ€™t exactly inspired to be there. Which could probably be said for lots of hightstreet stores. 

Side note though. Why on Earth are you being served at a cinema? Pre order tickets and bring your own food.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2018)

Ha ha. Pretty much do that. Vue now send your tickets to your phone so no need to queue for that any more. I take my own sweets in but I often like a tea or coffee and they don't let you take hot drinks in. If they could install self serve coffee machines, like the Costa ones, then I could avoid the torture of the queue.

I get your point about the staff.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha. Pretty much do that. Vue now send your tickets to your phone so no need to queue for that any more. I take my own sweets in but I often like a tea or coffee and they don't let you take hot drinks in. If they could install self serve coffee machines, like the Costa ones, then I could avoid the torture of the queue.

I get your point about the staff.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of the Odeonâ€™s will soon be going back to machine coffee apparently. Not making the money theyâ€™d hoped by all accounts so scaling down the partnership.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 2, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I have to agree thatâ€™s the case, nowadays. I know at Odeon they have gone through massive cuts in regards to numbers working. Not sure the staff are actually slow as such, but there are less about so it feels that way.

Iâ€™d also say in my experience maybe 10% of the staff ever amount to anything with the company. The rest are either students who coast by with a hangover, or theyre in the late 20â€™s working on the shop floor at a cinema and arenâ€™t exactly inspired to be there. Which could probably be said for lots of hightstreet stores.

Side note though. Why on Earth are you being served at a cinema? Pre order tickets and bring your own food.
		
Click to expand...

Went to an Odeon today, made the mistake of saying yes when my daughter asked if she could get a slushie without knowing the price.  Jeez, I tell you,the mafia have got nothing on Odeon when it comes to extortion.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Went to an Odeon today, made the mistake of saying yes when my daughter asked if she could get a slushie without knowing the price.  Jeez, I tell you,the mafia have got nothing on Odeon when it comes to extortion.
		
Click to expand...

That's why you take your own stuff. All cinemas are at it as they make such a tiny percentage on tickets.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 2, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			That's why you take your own stuff. All cinemas are at it as they make such a tiny percentage on tickets.
		
Click to expand...

Agree they are.  But can't help thinking that if they halved the price they would increase the volume enough to cover the loss in price. I'm lucky in that as a one off I can afford to write off nearly a fiver for a 'regular (or if in the US V V small) slushie.  But if you have a more than one kid and have just shelled out on the price of a ticket then you need to have deep pockets to buy any food.

Also really not impressed with Odeon's 'premium' seats. Normally go to local Showcase that has seats that you can adjust to virtually go flat.  Odeons premium seats cost even more than Showcases but all they do above the standard seat is give you a bit more leg room, no reclining whatsoever and are quite uncomfortable. Moral of the story I suppose is to go Showcase.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2018)

I agree with Hacker about the sweets. Charge a little extra, but not stupid extra like now, and I'd likely buy from there for convenience. As it is I go with my family, pockets stuffed with goodies.

Maybe enough people pay the daft prices but it would be interesting if a cinema cut food prices for a spell as an experiment.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



*Papas, can you ask your missus why people serving at cinemas are so incredibly slow* . Every cinema I've ever been to, it takes them twice as long to do any task. Are they trained that way?

Obviously, her cinema will be the exception to this rule .
		
Click to expand...

Because it's yet another example of organisations doing the very least they have to to provide a level of service just above 'acceptable' to the paying punters.  You see it a lot now, airports, supermarkets, shops, cinemas.  Fewer and fewer public facing organisations seem to take pride in providing a good level of service and most seem to want to do the least they can do to get away with it.

Doesn't have to be that way as for all faults of the US, you mostly feel they give a ^^% when you are in a shop or restaurant. I also travel a lot in Europe for work and without fail UK airports are the most miserable travelling experiences in terms of customer service/queuing. 

Not really the fault of the employees themselves as there are a few that obviously do care, and they are being paid minimum wage to deal with morons who want to bring their 9 year old kid to see Human Centipede 2 or a passenger who hasn't taken out their vast collection of over size lotions and potions from their carry on luggage.  But it's kind of where we are now, taking back control and mostly doing the very least we can get away with.

Anyway, sorry for the rant and back to films, watched Pixels with my daughter last night.  It was just about passable but I got the feeling they had kind of mostly said 'will this cliched rehashed script do'.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Agree they are.  But can't help thinking that if they halved the price they would increase the volume enough to cover the loss in price. I'm lucky in that as a one off I can afford to write off nearly a fiver for a 'regular (or if in the US V V small) slushie.  But if you have a more than one kid and have just shelled out on the price of a ticket then you need to have deep pockets to buy any food.

Also really not impressed with Odeon's 'premium' seats. Normally go to local Showcase that has seats that you can adjust to virtually go flat.  Odeons premium seats cost even more than Showcases but all they do above the standard seat is give you a bit more leg room, no reclining whatsoever and are quite uncomfortable. Moral of the story I suppose is to go Showcase.
		
Click to expand...

I think the food thing is industry wide and won't change, in their defence at least Odeon don't have a policy of refusing people their own. Having seen first hand the amount they sell, i don't think the prices stop people buying. Imo if the consumer is still paying out it makes bad business sense to lower prices. Also, there chains are deal driven, so management actually get less bonuses if the store isn't at least offering the customer the best "value" by way of up selling.  The popcorn is the real money maker. The profit margins on that stuff is ridiculous! 

Totally agree re seats, they are now building Lux screens which i think are meant to rival Showcase, about time too. Whilst i get unlimited free tickets i'm not likely to complain, but having done a few mystery shops with the missus, Showcase are certainly leading the way in comfort.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 2, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think the food thing is industry wide and won't change, in their defence at least Odeon don't have a policy of refusing people their own. Having seen first hand the amount they sell, i don't think the prices stop people buying. Imo if the consumer is still paying out it makes bad business sense to lower prices. Also, there chains are deal driven, *so management actually get less bonuses if the store isn't at least offering the customer the best "value" by way of up selling. * The popcorn is the real money maker. The profit margins on that stuff is ridiculous!

Totally agree re seats, they are now building Lux screens which i think are meant to rival Showcase, about time too. Whilst i get unlimited free tickets i'm not likely to complain, but having done a few mystery shops with the missus, Showcase are certainly leading the way in comfort.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the process of charging an absolute fortune for the 'regular' popcorn/slushie so people then pay an extra 80p or so when offered to go to the large version. Hoping that they don't realise they are still being charged an absolute fortune for the large version, it is just slightly less worse value than the regular one.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Is that the process of charging an absolute fortune for the 'regular' popcorn/slushie so people then pay an extra 80p or so when offered to go to the large version. Hoping that they don't realise they are still being charged an absolute fortune for the large version, it is just slightly less worse value than the regular one.
		
Click to expand...

No, they have to be upfront and say that for only 80p than can go large in that instance. 

But there are plenty of people that will buy different size variants that when rung through a till will be more expensive than deals. I couldn't tell you the figures off the top of my head, but i know that my missus used to give a Â£50 voucher to the team member each month who actually saved the guests the most.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 7, 2018)

Just seen the trailer for the last Avengers film, End Game. Stupidly excited for it. 

With that and Game of Thrones coming out around the same time I might not be any use during that period to anyone. The void afterwards though


----------



## Wolf (Dec 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just seen the trailer for the last Avengers film, End Game. Stupidly excited for it.

With that and Game of Thrones coming out around the same time I might not be any use during that period to anyone. The void afterwards though 

Click to expand...

Just seen it myself I'm so excited to see it and GOT think even the Mrs has resigned herself to being ignored for those few hours plus the new star wars film and captain Marvel


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2018)

Finally got around to watching Foxcatcher tonight, glad we did itâ€™s bloody great. Proper drags you in from the start and tells a great story type of film. #topbanana


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 9, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Finally got around to watching Foxcatcher tonight, glad we did itâ€™s bloody great. Proper drags you in from the start and tells a great story type of film. #topbanana
		
Click to expand...

One of my favourites of all time. All three main actors give career defining performances and the tension they ramp up is unbelievable.


----------



## Piece (Dec 14, 2018)

The Equaliser 2. Not a patch on the first but reasonable.

The Shape of Water. Not sure what to make of it. Nice?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 14, 2018)

Piece said:



			The Shape of Water. Not sure what to make of it. Nice?
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was decidedly average.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 14, 2018)

Finally saw Bohemian Rhapsody. Wow. Simply wow.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 14, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Finally saw Bohemian Rhapsody. Wow. Simply wow.
		
Click to expand...

I did tell you some pages ago. Finally you listen . (best film of the year for me. Wont win any awards but it is the film that has stayed with me the longest)


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I did tell you some pages ago. Finally you listen . (best film of the year for me. Wont win any awards but it is the film that has stayed with me the longest)
		
Click to expand...

The cinematography, the music - so good. The story took liberties and told some outright lies but it was all the better for it. Just donâ€™t go expecting a documentary and treat it as the story it is and itâ€™s stunning. I was welling up multiple times and that final scene - whoa!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 14, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			The cinematography, the music - so good. The story took liberties and told some outright lies but it was all the better for it. Just donâ€™t go expecting a documentary and treat it as the story it is and itâ€™s stunning. I was welling up multiple times and that final scene - whoa!
		
Click to expand...

I got annoyed when certain reviews became obsessed with timelines and details that were not perfect. A film has to flow and sometimes that means liberties are taken, events are moved around. I read a Tom Hanks interview a few years ago where he talked directly to a person he was about to portray in a film, it might have been Sully, not sure. He effectively said 'I am going to say and do things in the film, as you, that you never said or did. That is how films work so that the story makes sense. Don't be upset by this because ultimately I will get the essence right'. I can not remember word for word but that was the gist of it. That was what happened in this film. You got it dead right, it is not a documentary. They have to pick and choose certain events and they have to gel them together.

Lots of emotional but brilliant scenes, I can't listen to Love of My Life anymore without filling up.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I got annoyed when certain reviews became obsessed with timelines and details that were not perfect. A film has to flow and sometimes that means liberties are taken, events are moved around. I read a Tom Hanks interview a few years ago where he talked directly to a person he was about to portray in a film, it might have been Sully, not sure. He effectively said 'I am going to say and do things in the film, as you, that you never said or did. That is how films work so that the story makes sense. Don't be upset by this because ultimately I will get the essence right'. I can not remember word for word but that was the gist of it. That was what happened in this film. You got it dead right, it is not a documentary. They have to pick and choose certain events and they have to gel them together.

Lots of emotional but brilliant scenes, I can't listen to Love of My Life anymore without filling up.
		
Click to expand...

Yep that sums it up beautifully.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 14, 2018)

Aquaman, really enjoyed it, probably more than I expected tbh.
Bit of a story line, odd bits of humour and excellent special effects.
A good choice if you want 2 hours of escapism from reality.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 15, 2018)

Just took the youngest 3 to see the new Grinch, wish I hadn't bothered was an absolute borefest.. Cumberbatch was fine as the Grinch it was just a terrible version of the story and narration was irritating, such a shame as cinema trips is something we usually all love to do together


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2018)

Christmas Chronicles on Netflix is worth a watch.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 16, 2018)

Mandy.
I can see this being a future cult classic, dark, trippy, violent in a sort of arthouse way. Very good though.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 16, 2018)

HID wanted to watch the meg.
What a pile. ðŸ˜¤


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 16, 2018)

Nice Christmas film this afternoon.
Die hard ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‰


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 16, 2018)

HEAT.... Been a while since I treated myself to a watch... Indulged myself this afternoon and,  as usual, it didn't disappoint... Faultless!


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			HEAT.... Been a while since I treated myself to a watch... Indulged myself this afternoon and,  as usual, it didn't disappoint... Faultless!
		
Click to expand...

Fabulous film. Especially with surround sound on loud.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 18, 2018)

Aquaman 

I'm pleased I saw it at a Â£4, Monday night showing at Vue and not a full price show. Some questions came up from it:

How can Marvel consistently get it so right and DC consistently so wrong?

How did that script get through?

How did those costumes get through?

How embarrassed were the actors in repeating those lines?

How close to bankruptcy was Willem Defoe to persuade him to take the role (or was the cheque just so big that he could not say no?)

Is there any spare Botox in the world or has Nicole Kidman bought it all? (I worry for Amanda Holden at this point)

Can anyone remember the last time her expression changed?

How did they get everyone's hair to move so beautifully underwater?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The big fella was actually very good, annoyingly handsome hunk, and in the right hands it could have been good. Ah well.


----------



## Beedee (Dec 20, 2018)

One of my Christmas traditions is to meet up with an old school friend, go for a curry and a movie.  Usually whatever blockbuster looks good.  For the first time ever (well in over 20 years anyway) we're really struggling to find something to watch.  Honestly can't recall a worse Christmas movie list.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 20, 2018)

Watched *Arrival *on Netflix couple of nights back.  Thought at the outset that it was going to be a bit Close Encounters meets Independence Day, I was wrong.  Actually needed me to concentrate...worthwhile.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2018)

Finally watched the shape of water. Better than i thought it would be.


----------



## Piece (Dec 21, 2018)

Patriots Day. Very good film, based on factual events on the Boston marathon bombing.


----------



## Piece (Dec 22, 2018)

Ready Player One. Very nice to look at. A teenager's film, not for me.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 22, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Finally watched the shape of water. Better than i thought it would be.
		
Click to expand...

it looked like the creature from the black lagoon.not a bad film ,i quite enjoyed it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 22, 2018)

I stumbled across this film  " I Think We're Alone Now " staring Peter Dinklage aka Lord Tyrion, and Ellie Fanning.

Odd ball film, a bit slow but interesting till the end.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 23, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Finally watched the shape of water. Better than i thought it would be.
		
Click to expand...

 I watched that this week and really enjoyed it.

I do not go to cinemas because I find them too loud and the screens to small ( I really miss the big screen experience) and always look forward to the films on TV.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Aquaman 

I'm pleased I saw it at a Â£4, Monday night showing at Vue and not a full price show. Some questions came up from it:

How can Marvel consistently get it so right and DC consistently so wrong?

How did that script get through?

How did those costumes get through?

How embarrassed were the actors in repeating those lines?

How close to bankruptcy was Willem Defoe to persuade him to take the role (or was the cheque just so big that he could not say no?)

Is there any spare Botox in the world or has Nicole Kidman bought it all? (I worry for Amanda Holden at this point)

Can anyone remember the last time her expression changed?

How did they get everyone's hair to move so beautifully underwater?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The big fella was actually very good, annoyingly handsome hunk, and in the right hands it could have been good. Ah well.
		
Click to expand...

Bit harsh I feel.  Yet another superhero saves the world; there's a limit to what they can do with the script that we haven't heard before.  It didn't take itself too seriously, plenty of humour, the action scenes & CGI were stunning; as someone dragged along against my better judgement I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2018)

Fantastic Beasts; The Crimes of Grindlewald.  As a self-confessed muggle, I thoroughly enjoyed the first one, however this one disappointed.  It lost the humour of the first, the story seemed muddled and as good as the effects & CGI were, it somehow seemed that these were more important than a coherent story.  The resident Harry Potter fan of the household wasn't overly impressed either.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Just watched a brilliant film - Bad Samaritan, staring David Tennant.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 27, 2018)

Kingsman 2 the other night, was better than I imagined, similar to the first one in a way though, went completely ridiculous after about an hour.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 27, 2018)

Seen Bohemian Rhapsody and Fantastic Beasts at the cinema in the last month and they were both excellent. Kids loved both films too


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 27, 2018)

The Tourist with Angelina Jolie and Johnny Depp. Not the best film ever made but quite enjoyable, available on netflix.


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 27, 2018)

Watched 3 Billboards outside Ebbing Missouri over Christmas. Thought it was very good though wife didn't rate it as highly. Well worth a watch if you haven't seen it.

Christmas is a time when I watch more films than I usually do, and some old classics too. Watched Wonderful Life and To Kill A Mockingbird these last few days, both old classics, but think I have had enough of b&w films for a while!!


----------



## Midnight (Dec 27, 2018)

The Greatest Showman, I wanted to hate it as not a fan of musicals but I loved it and can not stop humming the songs.
Also halfway through Bird Box it's on netflix stars Sandra Bullock, again it won't be for everyone but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Beedee (Dec 28, 2018)

Aquaman last night.  Went in with fairly low expectations.  A lot of the acting and dialogue was fairly dodgy.  Overall - absolutely loved it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 28, 2018)

The Town. 
Not new but well worth a watch. 
Sky Cinema.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 28, 2018)

Midnight said:



			The Greatest Showman, I wanted to hate it as not a fan of musicals but I loved it and can not stop humming the songs.
Also halfway through Bird Box it's on netflix stars Sandra Bullock, again it won't be for everyone but I'm enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Loved the Greatest Showman but expected to hate it. Literally just finished Birdbox and though it was excellent. I start but don't finish so many films so it's nice to find something that keeps my interest.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 28, 2018)

Greatest showman getting worn out in our place .dont get me wrong its decent film but only that i think . Overhyped .

Watched Dunkirk.  again good film but not as good as expected


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2018)

Greatest Showman. The wife's favourite.
Mission Impossible Fallout.
Gladiator.
That old Christmas favourite Die Hard.
All in 4K UHD. Lovely. Gladiator in 4K UHD has to be seen to be believed. The increased detail is phenomenal


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 29, 2018)

The Ballad Of Buster Scruggs on Netflix last night, very very good.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 29, 2018)

Bumblebee ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Dec 29, 2018)

Watched Ready Player One last night with the Mrs. Found it underwhelming and just a huge plugged of other brands etc. The idea behind it as well not that entertaining


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 29, 2018)

Bandersnatch was a great idea but the execution isnâ€™t quite right. Still worth a watch but theyâ€™ll do better in future attempts, I have no doubt.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 29, 2018)

watched Snowden on netflix, a very absorbing 2 hours it was too, I didn't know much beyond the headlines from a few years ago but he was/is quite a guy. Hacker or hero? ........up to you!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 29, 2018)

A pleasant doggy film called " Patrick ".


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 30, 2018)

Mary Poppins Returns; extremely well done, it is its own film, yet is a great continuation of the original themes of the classic.  Emily Blunt is superb as Mary Poppins, al the other actors give excellent performances, the songs are perfectly in keeping with the original as are the dance routines, and the little cameos finish it off.  You might say it was... practically perfect in every way.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 30, 2018)

Flicking through the TV last night, came upon SAW. Not seen it for years, still very good.


----------



## Piece (Dec 30, 2018)

Avengers Infinity War. Not bad.


----------



## Dando (Dec 30, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			watched Snowden on netflix, a very absorbing 2 hours it was too, I didn't know much beyond the headlines from a few years ago but he was/is quite a guy. Hacker or hero? ........up to you!
		
Click to expand...

For a second I was hoping it was Lisa Snowdenâ€™s home video


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2019)

Whilst waiting for the Everton game to start I'm watching Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. Still fabulous all these years later. Dick van Dyke should be allowed to wipe Mary Poppins from his record, he deserves the option for his performance in this.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 1, 2019)

Anyone risked watching The house that jack built?... Not for the squeamish I am told..


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Whilst waiting for the Everton game to start I'm watching Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. Still fabulous all these years later. Dick van Dyke should be allowed to wipe Mary Poppins from his record, he deserves the option for his performance in this.
		
Click to expand...

am watching it myself


----------



## bobmac (Jan 2, 2019)

I watched The Children Act last night about a boy who refused to receive a life saving blood transfusion because of his religion.  
Brain wash them while they are young.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 2, 2019)

Watched the Andre the giant documentary last night. 

Cripes it is a sad tale. 

Was like someone had been cutting onions in my living room


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 2, 2019)

Hobbit was decent . Think a bit like Lord of the Rings it was  the actÃ¬on scenes that kept me watching


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 2, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Anyone risked watching The house that jack built?... Not for the squeamish I am told..
		
Click to expand...

Yep just watched it. Itâ€™s nothing mindblowing. Nothing came remotely close to shocking me and thereâ€™s really very little gore. Decent film but the ending is a weak cop out.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 12, 2019)

Brooklyn, been wanting to watch it for a couple of years, well worth the wait bloody cracking film. Get the Kleenex ready though itâ€™s a bit of a tear jerker.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 12, 2019)

Avengers infinity wars. Woah, what the heck was that about. Terrible film, just awful. Worst film I have seen for ages.


----------



## Piece (Jan 12, 2019)

Watched The Revenant on my 4K UHD HDR setup. Fab-u-lous!


----------



## HampshireHog (Jan 12, 2019)

Watched
Game Night with the Mrs, much better than I thought it was going to be.
Avengers Age of Ultron with the boy, utter tosh, just donâ€™t get Marvel
A good day to die hard, makes 4.0 look like the worlds greatest film.


----------



## Piece (Jan 13, 2019)

A Quiet Place. Damn good that.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 13, 2019)

Piece said:



			A Quiet Place. Damn good that.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant isn't it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 13, 2019)

Just watched Manchester By The Sea again, as good if not better than the first time around. Casey Affleck has to be one of the best actors of the last 20 or 30 years.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 13, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Just watched Manchester By The Sea again, as good if not better than the first time around. Casey Affleck has to be one of the best actors of the last 20 or 30 years.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve probably already seen it.
but if not,Gone baby gone is well worth a watch.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 13, 2019)

RocknRolla. 
Decent easy viewing film.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Youâ€™ve probably already seen it.
but if not,Gone baby gone is well worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah watched it a while ago, cracking film. Me and my daughter still put on that Bostonian accent from it... "caaaar paaark"


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 13, 2019)

Piece said:



			Ready Player One. Very nice to look at. A teenager's film, not for me.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. I felt decidedly underwhelmed.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 13, 2019)

An Actor Prepares 
Very formulaic, predictable ending, supposed to be a comedy. Very meh!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 14, 2019)

Red Sparrow was better than expected on Sky Movies.    Want to watch the new Pacific Rim film so went back to watch the first one on Netflix.   Absolute blocoks but damn entertaining.  I mean, 80 foot high fighting machines taking on 80 foot high sea monsters - how can you go wrong with that?   ;-)


----------



## Piece (Jan 14, 2019)

Space Odyssey 2001 - 4K. First time I've seen this film...


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 14, 2019)

Piece said:



			Space Odyssey 2001 - 4K. First time I've seen this film...

Click to expand...

A cinematic masterpiece but the story is ponderous.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 14, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Red Sparrow was better than expected on Sky Movies.    Want to watch the new Pacific Rim film so went back to watch the first one on Netflix.   Absolute blocoks but damn entertaining.  I mean, 80 foot high fighting machines taking on 80 foot high sea monsters - how can you go wrong with that?   ;-)
		
Click to expand...

i liked Red Sparrow, very enjoyable


----------



## Piece (Jan 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			A cinematic masterpiece but the story is ponderous.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I agree with that.


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i liked Red Sparrow, very enjoyable
		
Click to expand...

Watched this the other day on Sky Movies and you cant argue with a Jennifer Lawrence ahem....show.... , film was pretty entertaining too


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 17, 2019)

Sully... A worthwhile watch... Ten years on from the event itself...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 17, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Sully... A worthwhile watch... *Ten years on from the event itself...*

Click to expand...

Where did that go?  Can't believe it's that long ago.


----------



## Dando (Jan 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i liked Red Sparrow, very enjoyable
		
Click to expand...

Got Red sparrow saved on my sky box. Hoping to watch it over the weekend


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 17, 2019)

The Green Book a true story, worth a watch.


----------



## Dando (Jan 17, 2019)

Dodgeball always makes me chuckle


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 18, 2019)

Watched I,Tonya on a plane the other day. It was very good and also very interesting for those that remember the Tonya Harding incident.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 18, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Sully... A worthwhile watch... Ten years on from the event itself...
		
Click to expand...

Now I have that on my tablet, quite fancy it and have a plane journey today and more next week. So do I watch a film about a plane crash on a plane?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 18, 2019)

Pacific Rim Uprising -  two hours of my life I will never get back.  Just absolute garbage.  At least the first one had a story line - this was just awful sequel money hunting and they even left the door open to a third one.  Just please no.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Pacific Rim Uprising -  two hours of my life I will never get back.  Just absolute garbage.  At least the first one had a story line - this was just awful sequel money hunting and they even left the door open to a third one.  Just please no.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you would be disppointed. I was too.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 18, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Now I have that on my tablet, quite fancy it and have a plane journey today and more next week. So do I watch a film about a plane crash on a plane?
		
Click to expand...

It's not about a crash, it's about an unorthodox controlled landing   And it's very good.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2019)

Solo, really disappointing. A good last 20 minutes but up until then it was trading on its name.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2019)

Willmore said:



			I like Interstellar. Great direction, actors, fiction enough! In general, it is interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Really? To me, it was tedious.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 21, 2019)

Mary Queen of Scots at the flicks. A tad on the long side, but enjoyable, even with the creative license.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Really? To me, it was tedious.
		
Click to expand...

That account looks like an ad-bot mate, pay him no mind.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 21, 2019)

Watched Trainspotting 2 on the plane yesterday, very good if you enjoyed the original back in the 90s.  Also watched Wonder which was a bit schmalzy but I did get a tear in my eye on more than one occasion. I'll put it down to AARLS http://witterpedia.net/wiki/index.php/AALS


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 21, 2019)

The documentary about Fyre festival on Netflix is superb. Definitely worth a watch. What an absolute scam!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 21, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Mary Queen of Scots at the flicks. A tad on the long side, but enjoyable, even with the creative license.
		
Click to expand...

Not for me.  I don't like films where they practically show the ending at the beginning & then go back to the start. It was slower than one of the carts they drag around in it and the creative licence went too far.  Well shot, well acted, great costumes but it's a no from me.

I was then taken by management to see Beautiful Boy.  Have I mentioned that I dislike films that start at the end...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 21, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Watched Trainspotting 2 on the plane yesterday, very good if you enjoyed the original back in the 90s.  Also watched Wonder which was a bit schmalzy but I did get a tear in my eye on more than one occasion. I'll put it down to AARLS http://witterpedia.net/wiki/index.php/AALS

Click to expand...

I really wish I could go back and Un watch T2. 
Terrible film.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 21, 2019)

Dando said:



			Got Red sparrow saved on my sky box. Hoping to watch it over the weekend
		
Click to expand...

i really fancied it after watching the trailer at cinema - so went to watch and was disappointed


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 21, 2019)

Just watched A Star is Born and Bohemium Rhapsody - two very good films - I expected as much from the former after a few people raved about it but heard mixed reviews on BR, so was very pleasantly surprised and thought it was a really good film


----------



## HowlingGale (Jan 21, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I really wish I could go back and Un watch T2. 
Terrible film.
		
Click to expand...

But worth it for that one scene with the bank cards. I laughed for about a week.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 22, 2019)

Hidden Figures...

An absolute must watch...


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 22, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Hidden Figures...

An absolute must watch...
		
Click to expand...

 Hey Steve...

Why do you use ellipsis when it doesnâ€™t make sense...?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 22, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Hey Steve...

Why do you use ellipsis when it doesnâ€™t make sense...?
		
Click to expand...

Good question for which I don't really have an answer. Probably stems from doing handwritten reports, at work, many moons ago. As you get older habits become harder to break...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 23, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I really wish I could go back and Un watch T2.
Terrible film.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was decent. The climax was a bit bizarre though I think.


HowlingGale said:



			But worth it for that one scene with the bank cards. I laughed for about a week.
		
Click to expand...

I've completely forgotten it - what was that?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 23, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I thought it was decent. The climax was a bit bizarre though I think.

I've completely forgotten it - what was that?
		
Click to expand...

Guessing the PINs? 1690!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I thought it was decent. The climax was a bit bizarre though I think.
		
Click to expand...

Think we turned it off after an hour as it was utter garbage


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 23, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Guessing the PINs? 1690!
		
Click to expand...

Ahh got you, yeah. Where they end up having to sing in that tiny bar as well? Yeah that whole section was great. I did think overall the film was too much about Begbie though. Almost like he became the lead character of the whole thing.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 23, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Guessing the PINs? 1690!
		
Click to expand...

That might need translating for some.

I saw Mary Queen of Scots, slowish start but quite enjoyable.
If you don't know your Scots history I can understand why some might find it confusing.
It was easy to get your Dudley and Darnley muddled.

I remember being out with a walking group and one of the woman said 'Mary Queen of Scots once stayed in that castle'.
Her friend replied that if she had really spent a night in every house in Scotland as reputed she must have never have slept two nights in the same bed.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 23, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I thought it was decent. The climax was a bit bizarre though I think.

I've completely forgotten it - what was that?
		
Click to expand...

The original is a classic,wish theyâ€™d left it there.


----------



## Piece (Jan 23, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Think we turned it off after an hour as it was utter garbage 

Click to expand...

I turned it off after 30 mins! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2019)

Watched Flight again last night - Denzel Washington. Pretty good film that. Loved John Goodman's contribution.


----------



## user2010 (Jan 25, 2019)

3 Billboards outside Ebbing, Missouri.

WHAT A FILM!!!
Superb.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 25, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			3 Billboards outside Ebbing, Missouri.

WHAT A FILM!!!
Superb.

Click to expand...

Same writer also wrote In Bruges and Seven Phsychopaths, both really good films. And his brother wrote The Guard, Calvary and The War on Everyone, also all good films. Brendan Gleason and Colin Farrell are stalwart partcipants in 4 of them. After watching the Guard last week and really enjoying it, I then watched Calvary (also very good), and am just catching back up working my way through rewatching the others.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Same writer also wrote *In Bruges and Seven Phsychopaths,* both really good films. And his brother wrote The Guard, Calvary and The War on Everyone, also all good films. Brendan Gleason and Colin Farrell are stalwart partcipants in 4 of them. After watching the Guard last week and really enjoying it, I then watched Calvary (also very good), and am just catching back up working my way through rewatching the others.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely love In Bruges and Seven Psychopaths, seen both about 3 or 4 times which is a lot for me. I'll definitely have to check out this Three Billboards movie then.


----------



## user2010 (Jan 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I absolutely love In Bruges and Seven Psychopaths, seen both about 3 or 4 times which is a lot for me. I'll definitely have to check out this Three Billboards movie then.
		
Click to expand...



You won't be disappointed


----------



## Whitapers (Jan 25, 2019)

just watched  an amazing movie... it was about science fiction and mystery.. Avengers


----------



## Whitapers (Jan 25, 2019)

Our whole family enjoyed it watching this movie


----------



## user2010 (Jan 26, 2019)

Just watched Bohemian Rhapsody, exchellente


----------



## AMcC (Jan 27, 2019)

Went to see Mary Queen of Scots last night.  Really enjoyed the film, but it did highlight how sadly lacking my history knowledge is. Just spent some time on google this morning doing a bit more research.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 27, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Just watched Bohemian Rhapsody, exchellente

Click to expand...

Was that the singalong version, had heard they were doing Karaoke style screenings.
Agreed though, fabulous film


----------



## user2010 (Jan 27, 2019)

AMcC said:



			Was that the singalong version, had heard they were doing Karaoke style screenings.
Agreed though, fabulous film
		
Click to expand...



No, it was the download version, off the web


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 27, 2019)

Finally got round to watching A Quiet Place.   Really superb idea for a story.   Not exactly sure about the final minute as to whether the plan worked or not but I could see why they ended it that way.  Just a really great thriller.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I love it when you watch an old film and see someone who has since become much more famous, and you never remembered them being in that film. I can't think of any examples now though.
		
Click to expand...

Here's a good one -  Coming to America.  In the news again because they are doing a sequel.    The scene in the barber's shop where Eddie Murphy plays the white guy as well as the barber.  The kid getting his hair cut is Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2019)

Watched The Mule last night, nothing special imo, then followed it with Vice. No difficulty in working out it was the same director as The Big Short as the formula is exactly the same. Again, okay but nothing special imo, not quite sure what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 27, 2019)

Isle of Dogs = weird. A Wes Anderson film so I guess I should have expected it to be so.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2019)

wife watched a film on netflix last night.. IO..... FYI don't bother, slower than Bryson


----------



## User62651 (Jan 27, 2019)

Watched a new one on netflix called Polar. Quite a good hitman caper but defo not for the squeamish.

With a bizarre OTT turn from Matt Lucas of Little Britain fame as prime bad guy, thought I was watchng Little Britain at times!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 27, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Watched The Mule last night, nothing special imo, then followed it with Vice. No difficulty in working out it was the same director as The Big Short as the formula is exactly the same. Again, okay but nothing special imo, not quite sure what all the fuss is about.
		
Click to expand...

  Surprised at the love for The Mule on IMDB...


----------



## apj0524 (Jan 27, 2019)

Because of the hype and Oscar nominations I got to watch the " Green Book " yesterday, wasn't expecting much but absolutely loved it, when it comes out next week, I recommend it


----------



## Piece (Jan 28, 2019)

I don't get the love for Black Panther? Oscar nominated and got a SAG award last night. I thought the film was cr4p. Perhaps I was in a really bad mood that day.


----------



## londonlewis (Jan 28, 2019)

Piece said:



			I don't get the love for Black Panther? Oscar nominated and got a SAG award last night. I thought the film was cr4p. Perhaps I was in a really bad mood that day.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I thought the same. A load of drivel. 
And Venom was just as bad.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2019)

Piece said:



			I don't get the love for Black Panther? Oscar nominated and got a SAG award last night. I thought the film was cr4p. Perhaps I was in a really bad mood that day.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnâ€™t say it was that bad but certainly not award worthy.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2019)

Piece said:



			I don't get the love for Black Panther? Oscar nominated and got a SAG award last night. I thought the film was cr4p. Perhaps I was in a really bad mood that day.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that was proper rubbish. Michael B Jordan was excellent, and his performance was the only thing that almost saved that movie. I don't know if the Black Panther character is supposed to be this way, but I find Chadwick Boseman's portrayal of him to be so bland and insipid. Definitely one of the worst additions to the Marvel collection.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 28, 2019)

Piece said:



			I don't get the love for Black Panther? Oscar nominated and got a SAG award last night. I thought the film was cr4p. Perhaps I was in a really bad mood that day.
		
Click to expand...

I usually watch all the Oscar nominated films but this year the selection looks really poor. Vice gets terrible reviews on RT for instance.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 28, 2019)

londonlewis said:



			Yeah, I thought the same. A load of drivel.
And Venom was just as bad.
		
Click to expand...

It was not the best in the Marvel stable but nowhere near as bad as Venom. 

If Black Panther is awards worthy then the original Iron Man, Captain America:Winter Soldier and a few others should have cleared up in previous years. 

That said, if Spiderman: Enter the Spiderverse does not get best annimation then it will be a travesty


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2019)

I quite liked Venom for entertainment value (possibly helped that I like Hardy), but there was one particular storyline element that completely ruined it really. 



Spoiler: (Spoiler if you haven't seen it.)



Basically it's when Venom (the actual parasite) completely changes character based on essentially nothing, and decides that instead of destroying the world he's now going to stop his mate and save it. Why??


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 28, 2019)

GB72 said:



			That said, if Spiderman: Enter the Spiderverse does not get best annimation then it will be a travesty
		
Click to expand...

What was your opinion on each of the other nominations for best animation?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 28, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			What was your opinion on each of the other nominations for best animation?
		
Click to expand...

Incredibles 2 and Ralph Breaks the Internet, both OK but typical sequels with neither matching up to the original. Will watch Isle of Dogs this week as it is now on Sky. Not seen the last entry. I only made my comment because, as a fan of the genre, I thought that Spdierman  was one of the best comic book movies ever regardless of being animated.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I quite liked Venom for entertainment value (possibly helped that I like Hardy), but there was one particular storyline element that completely ruined it really. 



Spoiler: (Spoiler if you haven't seen it.)



Basically it's when Venom (the actual parasite) completely changes character based on essentially nothing, and decides that instead of destroying the world he's now going to stop his mate and save it. Why??




Click to expand...

It's called having poor writers who knock out garbage, ten a penny story lines ðŸ˜›


----------



## GB72 (Jan 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I quite liked Venom for entertainment value (possibly helped that I like Hardy), but there was one particular storyline element that completely ruined it really. 



Spoiler: (Spoiler if you haven't seen it.)



Basically it's when Venom (the actual parasite) completely changes character based on essentially nothing, and decides that instead of destroying the world he's now going to stop his mate and save it. Why??




Click to expand...

There are precedents in the comic book for the change that you suggest (not easy to describe without spoilers) but do make such a change in one film with no explanation is not great


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2019)

GB72 said:



			There are precedents in the comic book for the change that you suggest (not easy to describe without spoilers) but do make such a change in one film with no explanation is not great
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it was like they needed to make him have a change of heart for the film's story arc but didn't give themselves enough time to give any logical reason for it. Totally ruined the film with one bit of lazy writing really.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, it was like they needed to make him have a change of heart for the film's story arc but didn't give themselves enough time to give any logical reason for it. Totally ruined the film with one bit of lazy writing really.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, in the comic there is history of the symbiote taking on more of the personlity of the host and exphasising it but Eddie Brock should be on the evil side of things so the character in the film does not match up in any event.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 28, 2019)

*A Wrinkle in Time *- I've not read the books but either they were very bad or this is a very bad screenplay.  The stories leapt from one place to another with no logic, with how things happened, no flow to it at all.  I'll give the books the benefit of the doubt and say this was just very poorly adapted.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 28, 2019)

Okay, I'll say it. I enjoyed Black Panther. Good entertainment, enough different from the other Marvel films to make it a welcome addition, in the same way that Ant Man and the new Spiderman are. Was it that much better than some of the past Marvel films to warrant awards? Not sure, probably not. May be the timing was just right for it. 

I like the fact that Black Panther and Bohemian Rhpasody are up for big awards. Nice to see films that people enjoy up for awards rather than turgid, misery films, okay big over exaggeration there but I'm trying to make a point .


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 2, 2019)

Went to see Green Book last night, what a top film. Excellent from start to finish, couldnâ€™t quite get over The extra pounds on Aragorn, but both Viggo Mortensen and Marsashala Ali are superb. The film made us laugh out loud a lot, on a touchy subject. Wasnâ€™t until the credits that I saw it was by one of the Farrelly brothers. Thoroughly recommend this one


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Okay, I'll say it. I enjoyed Black Panther. Good entertainment, enough different from the other Marvel films to make it a welcome addition, in the same way that Ant Man and the new Spiderman are. Was it that much better than some of the past Marvel films to warrant awards? Not sure, probably not. May be the timing was just right for it.

I like the fact that Black Panther and Bohemian Rhpasody are up for big awards. Nice to see films that people enjoy up for awards rather than turgid, misery films, okay big over exaggeration there but I'm trying to make a point .
		
Click to expand...

I wasnâ€™t expecting much from Black Panther tbh. 
After watching it I think itâ€™s up there with the best Marvel films. 

Still havent watched Ant man & the wasp.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I wasnâ€™t expecting much from Black Panther tbh. 
After watching it I think itâ€™s up there with the best Marvel films. 

Still havent watched Ant man & the wasp.
		
Click to expand...

Try it out, it's good fun. I like the humour in Ant Man.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 2, 2019)

Watched a couple of films last night...One i'd never heard of before and am surprised I hadn't as it was pretty good - credit to AV forums for the tip off.

Eye in the Sky - Helen Mirren, Alan Rickman and Aaron Paul - about the military/political decision of having to bomb a terrorist target with the risk of collateral damage, in the shape of a 9 year old girl. Very good watch, 7.5/10 (Watched on Kodi, perfect quality - available for rent on Prime, even as a subscriber )

Then went straight into Velvet Buzzsaw on Netflix - A gentle horror (later in the film) about an artist who's work is discovered upon his death and those that then profiteer from selling his art on, rather than destroying it as he wished. 7/10


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2019)

had the misfortune to see the new Predator film last night.... it was a bit of a surprise it was made my Disney for kids..... apparently there is a new Predator Vs Alien Due as well..

Predator Vs Alien, escape to witch mountain, 

1/10


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 4, 2019)

Watched â€˜isle of dogsâ€™ Saturday. 

Thought it was just brilliant. Wes Anderson is such a talent. His back catalogue is just phenomenal imo.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Watched â€˜isle of dogsâ€™ Saturday.

Thought it was just brilliant. Wes Anderson is such a talent. His back catalogue is just phenomenal imo.
		
Click to expand...

I gave this a try yesterday morning but just couldn't get into it. I still prefer The Life Aquatic and the Royal Tenenbaum films.. However, Anderson's style grates on me after a while. A bit too smug and knowing. I much prefer Michel Gondry's visual style. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is in my top 5 all time films...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2019)

Green Book.  Absolutely brilliant, best film I've seen in a long while.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2019)

Odvan said:



			Watched a couple of films last night...One i'd never heard of before and am surprised I hadn't as it was pretty good - credit to AV forums for the tip off.

Eye in the Sky - Helen Mirren, Alan Rickman and Aaron Paul - about the military/political decision of having to bomb a terrorist target with the risk of collateral damage, in the shape of a 9 year old girl. Very good watch, *7.5/10 *(Watched on Kodi, perfect quality - available for rent on Prime, even as a subscriber )

Then went straight into Velvet Buzzsaw on Netflix - A gentle horror (later in the film) about an artist who's work is discovered upon his death and those that then profiteer from selling his art on, rather than destroying it as he wished. 7/10
		
Click to expand...

Tough school; Rickman's withering rebuke to the tree hugging politician is worth at least an 8 on its own, never mind the rest of it.  Fantastic film, 9 for me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 5, 2019)

Polar on Netflix.
Terrible.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 5, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Watched a new one on netflix called Polar. Quite a good hitman caper but defo not for the squeamish.

With a bizarre OTT turn from Matt Lucas of Little Britain fame as prime bad guy, thought I was watchng Little Britain at times!
		
Click to expand...

Just watched this one myself mate , agree with everything you said, I was waiting for Matt Lucas to come out with some Little Britain lines.


----------



## rksquire (Feb 6, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Watched â€˜isle of dogsâ€™ Saturday.

Thought it was just brilliant. Wes Anderson is such a talent. His back catalogue is just phenomenal imo.
		
Click to expand...

I liked this, but it is too similar to Fantastic Mr. Fox also by Wes Anderson which was fantastic.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 8, 2019)

Watched Hurricane on Netflix, movie about Polish pilots fighting for the RAF in the Battle of Britain.

Looked promising but too slow for me as I was expecting an actioner, later in film ended up fast forwarding to the reasonable dogfighting scenes between the tedious dialogue and weak plot.

One to miss.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Green Book.  Absolutely brilliant, best film I've seen in a long while.
		
Click to expand...

Watched it last night, absolutely cracking film. Proper feel good stuff, quite funny as well given the subject matter.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 8, 2019)

Spent a wet and windy Friday watching Any Given Sunday rather than playing golf...an old one but still very good.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

Lego Movie 2 - watched it today with the kids unbelievably disappointing.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 8, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Spent a wet and windy Friday watching Any Given Sunday rather than playing golf...an old one but still very good.
		
Click to expand...

Inch by inch...


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 8, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Inch by inch...
		
Click to expand...

Great motivational speech that!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 8, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Great motivational speech that!
		
Click to expand...

I sent that to my six aside team before a big game and we won it. Cause and effect...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 8, 2019)

Gone Girl. Really good until the end. Rubbish ending.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 9, 2019)

Quiet place, decent concept and an ok film. Not the great film I had heard it was but an ok watch. Not sure I could watch it in a cinema, noise from other people annoys me enough when there is am action blockbuster blaring out the speakers


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 9, 2019)

^^^^tough crowd^^^^ ðŸ˜‚

The mother in law is up so put on Crazy Rich Asians last night. Generic rom-com which was easy viewing and sort of enjoyable I guess.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 9, 2019)

Went to see Alita:Battle Angel last night. 6 of us went, all enjoyed it. Obviously a lot of CGI as based on an anime, but quite enjoyable for a 12A


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 9, 2019)

Watched Fargo last night on Netflix - good film.


----------



## Piece (Feb 9, 2019)

Red Sparrow. Not bad, but good â€˜sceneryâ€™


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2019)

Boy Erased; Nicole Kidman, Russell Crowe, Lucas Hedges & Joel Edgerton, a true story about religious driven conversion therapy.  Very good if a little slow, be prepared to become extremely angry with the church and watch the end titles for a twist I hadn't seen coming...


----------



## bobmac (Feb 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Boy Erased; Nicole Kidman, Russell Crowe, Lucas Hedges & Joel Edgerton, a true story about religious driven conversion therapy.  Very good if a little slow, be prepared to become extremely angry with the church and watch the end titles for a twist I hadn't seen coming...
		
Click to expand...

And they say religion doesn't do any harm.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 10, 2019)

Widows, top stuff.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Gone Girl. Really good until the end. Rubbish ending.
		
Click to expand...

That film was about half an hour too long. It really lost it's way didn't it?


----------



## GB72 (Feb 11, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Widows, top stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to seeing that, read the book on holiday and am now looking to watch the orignal TV series and the US based film version.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That film was about half an hour too long. It really lost it's way didn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Badly. Annoying thing was the start, set up etc was great. It was as though the writer didn't know how to finish it. I know it was based on a book but if I'd made the film I would have given it a proper ending, and taken 30 minutes off the run time.


----------



## Piece (Feb 15, 2019)

Venom.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 17, 2019)

The Upside, absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2019)

A Private War; if you go to be lightly entertained you will be bitterly disappointed, if you go to be educated about and shocked at manâ€™s inhumanity to their fellow man, and amazed by the bravery of one woman reporting it you will not be.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2019)

Watched Blades of Glory on telly last night. Sure I'd seen it before but couldn't remember much of it. Probably the ideal silly comedy for a Sunday night really. Quite funny.


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2019)

Ghost Rider with Nicolas Cage - what a load of utter tripe


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 18, 2019)

Three Billboards etc. I surprised myself by liking it. Enough black comedy to make it very watchable. Not sure about the ending though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 18, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Three Billboards etc. I surprised myself by liking it. Enough black comedy to make it very watchable. *Not sure about the ending though.*

Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more, spoiled it for us.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 18, 2019)

Dirty Grandpa. 
Easy viewing with some laugh out loud moments.


----------



## casuk (Feb 18, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Went to see Alita:Battle Angel last night. 6 of us went, all enjoyed it. Obviously a lot of CGI as based on an anime, but quite enjoyable for a 12A
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed that too,


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 19, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Dirty Grandpa.
Easy viewing with some laugh out loud moments.
		
Click to expand...

Watched this the other week, enjoyed it more than I thought I would


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 19, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched this the other week, enjoyed it more than I thought I would
		
Click to expand...

If you enjoyed Dirty Grandpa, you'll absolutely love THE UPSIDE, I'd give it 5 stars.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Three Billboards etc. I surprised myself by liking it. Enough black comedy to make it very watchable. Not sure about the ending though.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand the questions about the ending, I thought it was superb from start to finish.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 19, 2019)

The Favourite - an utterly baffling yet compelling film, full of whacky incidents, OTT acting and hilarity. I spent the first half hour thinking "Wtf is this?" and then I just threw myself into it and let it sweep my away. It's not historically accurate but it's not meant to be.

Green Book - WOW. One of my favourite films at the cinema in ages. The perfect balance of comedy and gritty subject matter. It never became diluted with sentimentality and both the two leads had fantastic chemistry and you can really feel them starting to understand the other. A great example of condensing a huge social issue into one relatively simple story. They seem to have really captured the essence of the true story whilst allowing artistic licence to make it a more powerful story.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 19, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I don't understand the questions about the ending, I thought it was superb from start to finish.
		
Click to expand...

PM'd a reply, don't want to spoil it for anyone


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 19, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched this the other week, enjoyed it more than I thought I would
		
Click to expand...

Yep same for me. 
Mate kept telling me to watch it but I wasnâ€™t bothered.
Was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			PM'd a reply, don't want to spoil it for anyone
		
Click to expand...

Copy me in then please


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 21, 2019)

Blow is now on Netflix.
Well worth a watch.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2019)

On The Basis Of Sex; the story of Ruth Bader Ginsberg.  Interesting, educational & entertaining, a good watch.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 25, 2019)

SERENITY, anybody watched it, anybody understand it


----------



## GB72 (Feb 25, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			SERENITY, anybody watched it, anybody understand it 

Click to expand...

Which one, the new one or the scifi spin off from Firefly


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Which one, the new one or the scifi spin off from Firefly
		
Click to expand...

The new one with McConechy


GB72 said:



			Which one, the new one or the scifi spin off from Firefly
		
Click to expand...

The new one with Matt McConaughey


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 2, 2019)

Instant family. 
Easy viewing to watch with the family.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 2, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Green Book - WOW. One of my favourite films at the cinema in ages. The perfect balance of comedy and gritty subject matter. It never became diluted with sentimentality and both the two leads had fantastic chemistry and you can really feel them starting to understand the other. A great example of condensing a huge social issue into one relatively simple story. They seem to have really captured the essence of the true story whilst allowing artistic licence to make it a more powerful story.
		
Click to expand...

Just back from this. Really enjoyable. Agree with your summary


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			SERENITY, anybody watched it, anybody understand it 

Click to expand...

It got absolutely mullered by Kermode on Friday. I'll be giving it a miss ðŸ˜


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 3, 2019)

Autopsy of Jane Doe. Not to bad run of the mill horror. Women in black meets Quincy


----------



## AMcC (Mar 3, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			On The Basis Of Sex; the story of Ruth Bader Ginsberg.  Interesting, educational & entertaining, a good watch.
		
Click to expand...

Went last weekend to see this, really enjoyed it. Was amazing the attitudes of some of the men back in the day


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I don't understand the questions about the ending, I thought it was superb from start to finish.
		
Click to expand...

agree - loved the film and thought it wrapped up really well


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 6, 2019)

Booked tickets for me & the lad to watch Captain Matvel at the wk end.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 6, 2019)

Watched Spartacus again over the weekend on Sky Movies.  Almost 60 years old now.   Still a masterpiece in film making.    Still can't work out why only one person is listed as playing him in the credits yet about 200 people all claimed to be him in the film though.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Watched Spartacus again over the weekend on Sky Movies.  Almost 60 years old now.   Still a masterpiece in film making.    Still can't work out why only one person is listed as playing him in the credits yet about 200 people all claimed to be him in the film though.
		
Click to expand...

from another classic "there can be only one"


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2019)

currently watching ALIENS the second of the series ,and the best.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 6, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			currently watching ALIENS the second of the series ,and the best.
		
Click to expand...

Love that film, watched it so many times


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 7, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			currently watching ALIENS the second of the series ,and the best.
		
Click to expand...

Alien is on at my local cinema at the moment. Very tempting. 

Went to see On The Basis Of Sex last night. The pacing isnâ€™t quite right - the first hour is patchy at best but once it moves onto the crux of the story, it really comes into its own.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 7, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Booked tickets for me & the lad to watch Captain Matvel at the wk end.
		
Click to expand...

Also got tickets to watch Captain Marvel, tomorrow evening. Dont' really know too much about the character, other than there's a big link to Avengers Endgame, which is why were going.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 7, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Also got tickets to watch Captain Marvel, tomorrow evening. Dont' really know too much about the character, other than there's a big link to Avengers Endgame, which is why were going.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same for us ðŸ˜.
Canâ€™t wait for End game.

Not going until Sunday,so no spoilers please.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 7, 2019)

The Aftermath.  Slow, predictable & if you've seen the trailer I wouldn't waste the extra hour and three quarters.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain Marvel, really good both as a stand alone movie and links to other Marvel films, no spoilers, youâ€™ll enjoy it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Captain Marvel, really good both as a stand alone movie and links to other Marvel films, no spoilers, youâ€™ll enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. No idea about the character beforehand, but all linked in now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Captain Marvel, really good both as a stand alone movie and links to other Marvel films, no spoilers, youâ€™ll enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

7/10 for me. Okay but not brilliant. Without the numerous Marvel film in-bits I think it would have struggled. I can see the potential for it to be very good but the lead needs more than a steely glare and lovely flowing hair. I'm sure there will be a sequel, hopefully they work the script more.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			7/10 for me. Okay but not brilliant. Without the numerous Marvel film in-bits I think it would have struggled. I can see the potential for it to be very good but the lead needs more than a steely glare and lovely flowing hair. I'm sure there will be a sequel, hopefully they work the script more.
		
Click to expand...

I agree the scope for the lead is big, like you say, this is more of an introduction to better things, still worth a visit to the pictures rather than waiting for Sky/DVD release imo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2019)

Really enjoyed Captain Marvel. 
Canâ€™t wait for End game now. 

Donâ€™t think anyone else could play Nick Fury.


----------



## user2010 (Mar 10, 2019)

The cat in Captain Marvel is brilliant!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2019)

The other night I watched American Psycho for the first time. Bale's performance was really entertaining, but I'm not a big fan of endings like that one, I didn't find it that satisfying. I feel like it's a tad overrated now that I've seen it.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The other night I watched American Psycho for the first time. Bale's performance was really entertaining, but I'm not a big fan of endings like that one, I didn't find it that satisfying. I feel like it's a tad overrated now that I've seen it.
		
Click to expand...

The book is better than the film, but I enjoyed both a lot.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 11, 2019)

currently watching Predator with Arnie giving the bad guy a good fight.
good escapism and brought about a few sequels


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 15, 2019)

If youâ€™re looking for a feel good, good humoured, easy to watch film, go see â€œFighting With My Familyâ€ based on the true story of Paige the WWE female wrestler from Norwich.
Sonâ€™s choice, have no interest in Wrestling and Iâ€™d never actually heard of her.
Good film, great mix of British and US humour.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 15, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			If youâ€™re looking for a feel good, good humoured, easy to watch film, go see â€œFighting With My Familyâ€ based on the true story of Paige the WWE female wrestler from Norwich.
Sonâ€™s choice, have no interest in Wrestling and Iâ€™d never actually heard of her.
Good film, great mix of British and US humour.
		
Click to expand...


Second that, wasn't expecting a lot but got much more out of it than I expected.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 15, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Second that, wasn't expecting a lot but got much more out of it than I expected. 

Click to expand...

Thought her â€œmam and dadâ€ were excellent


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 15, 2019)

Oops wrong thread ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2019)

Saw Captain Marvel yesterday. Pretty decent. Nice that they didn't make it too long and over-laboured as they have with some of the superhero films. Nice extended role for SLJ as Fury, rather than the smaller roles he's normally had. The cat though, just.. what??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm two thirds of the way through Oceans 8, daughters film choice. Hellfire it's bad. No likeable characters, incredibly smug,  utter nonsense. Please let it be over soon.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm two thirds of the way through Oceans 8, daughters film choice. Hellfire it's bad. No likeable characters, incredibly smug,  utter nonsense. Please let it be over soon.
		
Click to expand...

Put your foot down! The match is on!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 22, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Put your foot down! The match is on! 

Click to expand...

I know. I'm hoping it's done before the second half.

To be fair it's hard to put your foot down for an England game with their past record. 

It's not got any better by the way ðŸ˜±


----------



## Beedee (Mar 22, 2019)

Just watched Death of Stalin.  Absolutely loved it.  Horrifying and hilarious in equal measure.  I'm a big fan of Armando Ianucci's work and this is right up there with his best.  Made me quite interested to find out more about the history of the period too.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 24, 2019)

Watched Venom last night.
Watchable,but not great.
Iâ€™m starting to think that Tom Hardy is over rated as an actor.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 24, 2019)

Watched Tangerine last night, very very good, filmed entirely on an Iphone I gather as well which is quite staggering.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2019)

The Mule - Clint Eastwood Stars and directs, not bad, not your usual drug cartel film, but a decent watch.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 27, 2019)

Thumbs up for Fishermans Friends, thought it would be corny [great pun] but a nice storyline running throughout.
Busiest I have seen the cinema in ages average age around 70 I guess.

I remember singing Trelawney at school, what a great song, it should replace the British GSTQ as England's anthem


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 27, 2019)

Watched The Miami Band Massacre last night on Netflix. 

It was presented with a definitely bias towards the Nationalist side of the Troubles in Ireland but it was still a clear example of the collusion between the armed forces and the loyalist terrorists during the Troubles. Whatever their motives, they were happy to see innocent blood spilt.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 27, 2019)

First Reformed.  A little weird.  By the same writer as Taxi Driver and it showed.  It shows the mental trials of a priest but the ending is a bit "is that it?"/.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Watched Venom last night.
Watchable,but not great.
Iâ€™m starting to think that Tom Hardy is over rated as an actor.
		
Click to expand...

The problems with that film weren't really his doing, I thought he did a decent job.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 27, 2019)

Watched Triple Frontier on Netflix, a decent enough heist film. Ben Afflek and Charlie Hannam make it pretty watchable even if the plot is a bit predictable (ex US army rob a South American Drug Lord)


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The problems with that film weren't really his doing, I thought he did a decent job.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't expecting much, but quite enjoyed the film. Thought Tom Hardy was good in it, intentionally hamming it up.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 31, 2019)

"The Highwaymen" on Netflix.  The Bonnie and Clyde story told from the side of the Texas Rangers who hunted them down.  Kevin Costner is magnificent, Woody Harrelson simply plays the same character he always does in films now.  The story is superb and a very different angle to the Warren Beatty/Faye Dunaway movie that most people have seen.  Definitely recommended.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2019)

Isle Of Dogs, absolutely cracking.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2019)

Fisherman's Friends; easy to watch, a very good comedy, well worth a watch.

White Crow; a film about Rudolph Nureyev's career & defection.  Not bad but very heavily subtitled, if that's not your thing.


----------



## Piece (Apr 8, 2019)

Triple Frontier on Netflix. Reasonable actioner. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 8, 2019)

Watched "Hunt for the Wilderpeople" with my daughter last night. Utterly brilliant and some real laugh out loud moments. Can heartily recommend it ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 8, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Watched "Hunt for the Wilderpeople" with my daughter last night. Utterly brilliant and some real laugh out loud moments. Can heartily recommend it ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant film.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 10, 2019)

Aquaman.
I managed about 15 minutes.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 10, 2019)

Just watched Deadpool 2...

Wish I hadn't bothered with it thought it was terrible.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 10, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Aquaman.
I managed about 15 minutes.


Click to expand...

Under water ?


----------



## GB72 (Apr 10, 2019)

12 Strong in Amazon Prime, actually enjoyed it, decent war film

Into the Spider Verse, seen it before but a great film


----------



## Sharktooth (Apr 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The other night I watched American Psycho for the first time. Bale's performance was really entertaining, but I'm not a big fan of endings like that one, I didn't find it that satisfying. I feel like it's a tad overrated now that I've seen it.
		
Click to expand...

You should read the book. It is very, very good.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2019)

Watched Captain Marvel earlier this evening in prep for End Game. I have to say despite hearing conflicting reviews I really enjoyed it so did Mrs Wolf and the weirdest part is Mrs Wolf looks scarily like brie Larson in the film ðŸ˜


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2019)

Wild Rose.  Great little film, superb performances by Julie Walters & Jessie Buckley.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 12, 2019)

Hellboy has had terrible reviews. If anyone goes please post your thoughts.  I fancied it, loved the first two, but want to hear a non critics view before I hand over my cash.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hellboy has had terrible reviews. If anyone goes please post your thoughts.  I fancied it, loved the first two, but want to hear a non critics view before I hand over my cash.
		
Click to expand...

One of the employees at the local cinema watched it this afternoon; damned by faint praise might be about right as a prÃ©cis of his thoughts.


----------



## user2010 (Apr 13, 2019)

The trailer for The Rise of Skywalker.....


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hellboy has had terrible reviews. If anyone goes please post your thoughts.  I fancied it, loved the first two, but want to hear a non critics view before I hand over my cash.
		
Click to expand...


I saw it last night, very disappointed. Loved the first one, and the trailer looked good for this, but alas it was poor. Basically, everyone seemed in a real hurry to get their lines out, almost reading them with no emotion, at least thatâ€™s how it sounded to me. There were a few moments that made us chuckle but not enough, maybe better if Iâ€™d had a couple of beers beforehand. The King Arthur link was ridiculous.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 26, 2019)

Watched  Avengers End game last night, won't give anything away but suffice to say there was lots happening and really enjoyable film.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 26, 2019)

Another one for Endgame last night. Very reminiscent of the last Lord of the Rings for me. A bit self indulgent, nothing happens in the first 50 minutes, but once up and running it is excellent. A brilliant battle scene and all in all very satisfying. 

One bonus, no need to sit through the credits. There are no extra scenes.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Another one for Endgame last night. Very reminiscent of the last Lord of the Rings for me. A bit self indulgent, nothing happens in the first 50 minutes, but once up and running it is excellent. A brilliant battle scene and all in all very satisfying.

One bonus, no need to sit through the credits. There are no extra scenes.
		
Click to expand...

Not going until Tuesday , keep the spoilers away please chaps


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 26, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Not going until Tuesday , keep the spoilers away please chaps
		
Click to expand...

No worries, I do not want to spoil this for any one else. 7 years of our lives have gone into this after all.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2019)

Watches Savages at home the other day. Quite an ordinary film with a rubbish ending. Blake Lively looks tidy in it though.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One bonus, no need to sit through the credits. There are no extra scenes.
		
Click to expand...

Shame really, but there are reports of a sound at the end. Keep ya ear out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 26, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			Shame really, but there are reports of a sound at the end. Keep ya ear out.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, no spoiler here.

At the end of the film the cast list goes up and the original Avengers get their own picture and their signature comes up on the screen. When they have gone the regular creidts come up. We sat waiting, we're not Marvel amateurs , when the cinema staff came in and actually announced there were no extra scenes and we could go home. My daughter also checked on Google to make sure and nothing came up. Maybe there is a noise but to be honest I didn't feel the need to sit for another 10 minutes reading the thousands of names that I don't know on the off chance of something. We were goosed after the film, I was done in.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 26, 2019)

2001 A Space Odysssey


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 26, 2019)

I only posted the last one, because it was post number 2001 on this thread.

Little things please little minds

I don't think I have even seen the film.......


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			I only posted the last one, because it was post number 2001 on this thread.

Little things please little minds

I don't think I have even seen the film.......
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid it wasn't... #2002


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm afraid it wasn't... #2002

Click to expand...

Hmmm it was on my counter. 2001 replies ðŸ¤”


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Hmmm it was on my counter. 2001 replies ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Well yeah, 2001 replies but the original post is #1, making the 2001st reply post #2002.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Well yeah, 2001 replies but the original post is #1, making the 2001st reply post #2002. 

Click to expand...

Fair enoughðŸ™ˆ


----------



## user2010 (Apr 26, 2019)

@LT and Wolf,  did you see Endgame in IMAX or normal?
Going week on Sunday for the IMAX screening, can't wait.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 26, 2019)

End game was epic

No spoilers 

Just enjoyed it from minute 1


----------



## Wolf (Apr 26, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			@LT and Wolf,  did you see Endgame in IMAX or normal?
Going week on Sunday for the IMAX screening, can't wait.

Click to expand...

IMAX for me, visually awesome


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 26, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			@LT and Wolf,  did you see Endgame in IMAX or normal?
Going week on Sunday for the IMAX screening, can't wait.

Click to expand...

Normal. Imax, not paying for 4 people to watch in imax ðŸ¤¯ðŸ¤£. 

Actually would be one of the few films I would pay extra for a sexy screen. It is visually and audibly spectacular as most Marvel films are and as this is the culmination of a series I would say it is justifiable. Saying that, it was top banana in 2d still ðŸ‘


----------



## Slab (Apr 29, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Another one for Endgame last night. Very reminiscent of the last Lord of the Rings for me. A bit self indulgent, nothing happens in the first 50 minutes, but once up and running it is excellent. A brilliant battle scene and all in all very satisfying.

One bonus, no need to sit through the credits. There are no extra scenes.
		
Click to expand...

Saw it last night, I'm torn between the stuff I liked and the stuff I really really didn't. As said a lot of years invested into this franchise and i'll say this is by no means the strongest film
Ragnarok, Guardians 1 & Infinity Wars (& a few others) are way ahead for pure entertainment but glad I at least lived long enough to see it to conclusion


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 29, 2019)

Slab said:



			Saw it last night, I'm torn between the stuff I liked and the stuff I really really didn't. As said a lot of years invested into this franchise and i'll say this is by no means the strongest film
Ragnarok, Guardians 1 & Infinity Wars (& a few others) are way ahead for pure entertainment but glad I at least lived long enough to see it to conclusion
		
Click to expand...

Conclusion of phase  3 though.. onto phase 4 now


----------



## Slab (Apr 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Conclusion of phase  3 though.. onto phase 4 now
		
Click to expand...

Yup there's no way they'll stop churning these out for another decade or so, never read these comics as a child but aware of them so hopefully some good films still to come 

To avoid spoilers I'll give it another few days before I rant about the negatives but for me its not as unbelievably positive as the 20 year old geeks, who've spent half their lives watching this, are spouting in their 'reviews'


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 29, 2019)

Slab said:



			Yup there's no way they'll stop churning these out for another decade or so, never read these comics as a child but aware of them so hopefully some good films still to come

*To avoid spoilers I'll give it another few days before I rant about the negatives* but for me its not as unbelievably positive as the 20 year old geeks, who've spent half their lives watching this, are spouting in their 'reviews'
		
Click to expand...

Seems fair, we watched it last night, the kids and the Mrs thought it was excellent i thought it was a bit long, and there were a few holes in the plot.  All enjoyable nonsense thoughðŸ‘
One spoiler though..... Capt Marvel has a new hairstyle. ðŸ˜


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 29, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Seems fair, we watched it last night, the kids and the Mrs thought it was excellent i thought it was a bit long, and there were a few holes in the plot.  All enjoyable nonsense thoughðŸ‘
One spoiler though..... Capt Marvel has a new hairstyle. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Which is terrible and doesnâ€™t suit her ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Which is terrible and doesnâ€™t suit her ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

At least that meant they didn't have to CGI  her hair blowing beautifully as they did for the last 30 minutes of Captain Marvel. They could use that money for about 6 seconds of the battle scene. I actually found it distracting in the Captain Marvel film, it was so silly, but you are right it is terrible ðŸ˜„.

Perhaps we need to set up an Endgame thread where people can speak freely, spoilers included.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 29, 2019)

My lad went to watch it with his mate on Friday. When they got there, there were people sitting in their seat, so they had a discussion...... until it was pointed out that my lad's mate had bought tickets for the Thursday night showing........ cue an embarrassed about face and fast exit from the flicks 

They went back Saturday night with newly purchased tickets for the right day, and gave it a big WOW.

Belay the spoilers though please chaps, I'm not going until tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2019)

Avengers - Endgame.

Loved it, brilliant, everything and more than I expected.


----------



## robinthehood (May 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Don't worry, no spoiler here.

At the end of the film the cast list goes up and the original Avengers get their own picture and their signature comes up on the screen. When they have gone the regular creidts come up. We sat waiting, we're not Marvel amateurs , when the cinema staff came in and actually announced there were no extra scenes and we could go home. My daughter also checked on Google to make sure and nothing came up. Maybe there is a noise but to be honest I didn't feel the need to sit for another 10 minutes reading the thousands of names that I don't know on the off chance of something. We were goosed after the film, I was done in.
		
Click to expand...

I can't be bothered with post credits.  Just check you tube after.  After the spiderman ones it's not worth it. 
I'm amazed at how many were crying at the end as Well.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 2, 2019)

Red Joan, brilliant film certainly makes you think about the way history is written.
Watched it with 7 others whilst 100's were watching the new Avengers movie next door,  quite sad really.


----------



## HowlingGale (May 3, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Watched "Hunt for the Wilderpeople" with my daughter last night. Utterly brilliant and some real laugh out loud moments. Can heartily recommend it ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Yup. Excellent film. Another one by the same crowd was Paper Planes. Heartwarming story which was done really well. Laugh out loud in parts.


----------



## Orikoru (May 3, 2019)

Watched a film on Amazon last night called Whatever Works. A comedy starring Larry David, and was written by Woody Allen. It was a bit of a weird one really, but was quite funny in places. Larry's character did have some great lines of dialogue.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2019)

I'm watching Everton v Burnley on my tablet whilst my wife and daughter are watching the latest mama Mia film. Hell fire it's bad. The first was dire but 20 minutes in this is challenging it. Why do people like it?


----------



## User62651 (May 3, 2019)

'I Remember You' on Netflix was a pleasant surprise, bleak creepy Scandi-noir ghostly tale, made me jump a few times, in Icelandic with subtitles.  Will say no more. Try it.


----------



## Piece (May 4, 2019)

Skyscraper. ðŸ¤”
Ted Bundy film on Sky. ðŸ˜•
Ant Man and Wasp ðŸ˜


----------



## User62651 (May 4, 2019)

Brawl in Cell Block 99, odd role you'd think for Vince Vaughan, slowish start but if you like bone-crunching violence and brutal justice stick with it.


----------



## Midnight (May 4, 2019)

The' Raid 2' last night on Film 4 , really good film ,cracking fight scenes.


----------



## USER1999 (May 4, 2019)

Midnight said:



			The' Raid 2' last night on Film 4 , really good film ,cracking fight scenes.
		
Click to expand...

Got both of the raid films on blue ray. Very good, but the best bit is the extras, with claycats do the raid. A 3 minute clip of claymation mayhem, with plasticine cats.


----------



## Midnight (May 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Got both of the raid films on blue ray. Very good, but the best bit is the extras, with claycats do the raid. A 3 minute clip of claymation mayhem, with plasticine cats.
		
Click to expand...


They still keep talking about the third film, be good if there was mate.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 6, 2019)

Longshot.  After Endgame and last weeks GoT I needed this. Very enjoyable, lots of laughs. Oh, and Charlize Theron ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 11, 2019)

Bad Samaritan. 
6/10. 
Shouldâ€™ve been better,not sure David Tennant was the best choice for the film.


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2019)

Watched Baywatch movie last week. It had The Rock _and_ Zac Efron, what's not to like? 10/10 would watch again.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 13, 2019)

Savages on Netflix,worth a watch. 

Clovehitch Killer On Sky movies,found it a bit boring.


----------



## user2010 (May 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Watched Baywatch movie last week. It had The Rock _and_ Zac Efron, what's not to like? 10/10 would watch again.
		
Click to expand...


But of course you watched it because those two were in it, not for all the* T & A* that were on screen all the time.


----------



## User62651 (May 16, 2019)

Watched 'Kin' on netflix last night via tablet as mrs was hogging tv.

Family struggles, robbery, nasty criminals, road trip and aliens rolled into one!

6/10 - kept my attention and a good turn from James Franco as the villain. 2 male leads unknown. Zoe Kravitz and Dennis Quaid in support. Ending a bit odd, maybe naff. 

Has some moments but overall a bit of a turkey......................but an ok turkey............... just.


----------



## user2010 (May 19, 2019)

John Wick 3......excellently violent!


----------



## rudebhoy (May 20, 2019)

Went to see The Sisters Brothers at the w/e. Loved it - can't beat a good western.


----------



## USER1999 (May 20, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			Went to see The Sisters Brothers at the w/e. Loved it - can't beat a good western.
		
Click to expand...

Saw it on a plane, couple of months ago. Not bad.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			John Wick 3......excellently violent!

Click to expand...

And even more ridiculous than the first two.


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			John Wick 3......excellently violent!

Click to expand...

Think I'm going to this on Thursday, can't wait.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 20, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			John Wick 3......excellently violent!

Click to expand...

Was indeed a killfest, but hugely enjoyable, and better than JWII.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 20, 2019)

Sky Movies - "Unfriended Dark Web" -  social media/computer thriller/horror -   you won't see the twist that comes near the end.     If you liked the Black Mirror episode where the kid got blackmailed by text message,  you will love this one.


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2019)

Saw John Wick 3 last night. For the first two thirds I thought it was amazing, some of the best action scenes I've ever seen. I thought it got a bit ridiculous towards the end (way too much breaking glass tbh), and the ending wasn't particularly satisfying as they very clearly set it up for a 4th film. But overall it was very enjoyable. 

My favourite line for those who've seen it:


Spoiler: Spoiler



Halle Berry: "He shot my dog!" Wick: "I get it."


----------



## Piece (May 24, 2019)

Upgrade. Sky Movies sci-fi film. A bit silly in places but enjoyed it. Decent ending too.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 24, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Sky Movies - "Unfriended Dark Web" -  social media/computer thriller/horror -   you won't see the twist that comes near the end.     If you liked the Black Mirror episode where the kid got blackmailed by text message,  you will love this one.
		
Click to expand...

Watched it & havenâ€™t a clue what happened at the end ðŸ˜³


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 25, 2019)

Another John Wick viewer. Utterly daft, silly film. Incredibly gratuitous. Some of the action sequences went on too long but the one liners were good fun. Ian Macshane looks to be having a ball.

One question,  what the heck do you have to do to get an 18 rating now? The violence in this was extreme yet it was only a 15 rating.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 25, 2019)

End game. 
Think I was expecting too much.
Enjoyed it but walked out of the Cinema feeling slightly disappointed. 

Plus Cineworld is a complete rip off.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Another John Wick viewer. Utterly daft, silly film. Incredibly gratuitous. Some of the action sequences went on too long but the one liners were good fun. Ian Macshane looks to be having a ball.

One question,  what the heck do you have to do to get an 18 rating now? The violence in this was extreme yet it was only a 15 rating.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the rating, I guess itâ€™s a sign of the times given the video games being played these days. Having practiced a martial art for some 27 years or so, and being a couple years older than Keanu, huge kudos to him for the effort he puts in to the fight scenes though. Halle Berry also did a lot of training for the fight scenes, part of what makes the film so good for me. 

Give the first two, not sure why anyone would expect anything more than it was, a much better than average daft and silly  Friday evening beer and popcorn action flick.  ðŸºðŸ¥‹ðŸ¤¼â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜„


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2019)

Totally agree. You know what you are going to get with a John Wick film and it certainly delivered.

Also agree with you comments about Halle and Keanu. There were some really tiring scenes and they must have put in some real work in. Don't think I've seen anyone walk or run as pigeon toed as Keanu mind. He must wear out the soles of his shoes in a very odd way ðŸ˜


----------



## Beezerk (May 26, 2019)

Watched Borat for the first time last night, I can't believe I haven't seen it before, proper belly laugh-tastic.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Watched Borat for the first time last night, I can't believe I haven't seen it before, proper belly laugh-tastic.
		
Click to expand...

Once seen that wrestling scene will never leave you ðŸ¤¯ðŸ¤¯ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±


----------



## Beezerk (May 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Once seen that wrestling scene will never leave you ðŸ¤¯ðŸ¤¯ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beezerk (May 26, 2019)

Precious, stunning, sublime film.


----------



## GB72 (May 27, 2019)

Rewatched the girl with all the gifts now it is on Netflix. Still a great zombie film


----------



## Kellfire (May 28, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Precious, stunning, sublime film.
		
Click to expand...

 It is, but by god itâ€™s not half grim.


----------



## User62651 (May 28, 2019)

Moneyball on Netflix, 2011 I think but hadn't seen it - enjoyable absorbing sports drama about Oakland Athletics baseball team and how the management changed player recruitment methods drastically using a young economist and computer analysis to compete successfully with much bigger teams by recruiting out of favour cheap players but with specific skills. Great cast and performances.


----------



## robinthehood (May 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Saw John Wick 3 last night. For the first two thirds I thought it was amazing, some of the best action scenes I've ever seen. I thought it got a bit ridiculous towards the end (way too much breaking glass tbh), and the ending wasn't particularly satisfying as they very clearly set it up for a 4th film. But overall it was very enjoyable.

My favourite line for those who've seen it:


Spoiler: Spoiler



Halle Berry: "He shot my dog!" Wick: "I get it." 




Click to expand...

Excellent film. The library scene set the tone. Yes end was a bit daft,  but he John wick. !


04


----------



## Kellfire (May 28, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Excellent film. The library scene set the tone. Yes end was a bit daft,  but he John wick. !


04
		
Click to expand...


Why do you keep putting numbers at the end of your posts?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 31, 2019)

Rocketman ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”. I'm still trying to work it out. Far more downbeat than Bohemian Rhapsody it is more of an Elton John therapy session. He certainly puts the boot into a few people, his parents in particular. 

Taron Edgerton was excellent, as was all of the cast. I just don't warm to Elton John and this film didn't change that view.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2019)

Godzilla, better than I thought, actually tried to have a storyline behind the monsters fighting.
Great one for the kids and it looks like there are more in the pipeline.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 31, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Why do you keep putting numbers at the end of your posts?
		
Click to expand...

Craving attention.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Rocketman ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”. I'm still trying to work it out. Far more downbeat than Bohemian Rhapsody it is more of an Elton John therapy session. He certainly puts the boot into a few people, his parents in particular.

Taron Edgerton was excellent, as was all of the cast. I just don't warm to Elton John and this film didn't change that view.
		
Click to expand...

Did have a grudging admiration for his admission that he'd been a little "unpleasant" since 1975 and some of the end title stuff, but no, the film doesn't endear him to you, does it?


----------



## Dando (Jun 1, 2019)

Last night I watched  â€œthe dirtâ€ - itâ€™s the storyâ€™s about motley crue. It was written by the actual band members and itâ€™s amazing they lasted as long they did given the amount of drink and drugs they got through


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2019)

After hearing a glowing review on Radio 5 last Friday I watched Thunder Road earlier.
The opening sequence  poetic and mesmerising, what a cracking film I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 3, 2019)

Watched Tin Cup for the first time in about 20 years, still an entertaining movie. More suprised that Costner actually has a pretty decent swing in it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched Tin Cup for the first time in about 20 years, still an entertaining movie. More suprised that Costner actually has a pretty decent swing in it.
		
Click to expand...

I think he was already a keen golfer but had a real overload of lessons in the lead up to filming.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 3, 2019)

War Dogs is well worth a watch on Netflix.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 7, 2019)

X-Men, Dark Phoenix, good film, decent plot, good action, even showed a couple of new ways to kill baddies
Overall probably a 6-7 out of 10 for me.


----------



## tincup (Jun 7, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched Tin Cup for the first time in about 20 years, still an entertaining movie. More suprised that Costner actually has a pretty decent swing in it.
		
Click to expand...

Quality film  inspiration for my forum id


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 8, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Watched "Hunt for the Wilderpeople" with my daughter last night. Utterly brilliant and some real laugh out loud moments. Can heartily recommend it ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Not for everone. We watched it last night. 2/10 and 2/10.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Not for everone. We watched it last night. 2/10 and 2/10.
		
Click to expand...

Tough crowd, me and the family thought it was superb.


----------



## Piece (Jun 8, 2019)

Searching on Sky Cinema. Not bad, with clever editing showing the influence of social media.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 8, 2019)

Sky premier, Upgrade. Really enjoyed this. Nothing that new, but a good watch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 9, 2019)

Crazy Rich Asians. A real disappointment. I was expecting something over the top, laughs etc but it was pretty serious and fairly obvious.  A couple of good characters but considering the hype when it came out  it was a let down. Perhaps my expectations were wrong.


----------



## Piece (Jun 9, 2019)

Stars Wars The Last Jedi. Not bad, nothing more though.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 9, 2019)

Day of the Jackal... 

A tiny bit dated but still a great story well told...


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Crazy Rich Asians. A real disappointment. I was expecting something over the top, laughs etc but it was pretty serious and fairly obvious.  A couple of good characters but considering the hype when it came out  it was a let down. Perhaps my expectations were wrong.
		
Click to expand...

We watched it a few months ago, very formulaic but ever so slightly better than I was expecting


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Crazy Rich Asians. A real disappointment. I was expecting something over the top, laughs etc but it was pretty serious and fairly obvious.  A couple of good characters but considering the hype when it came out  it was a let down. Perhaps my expectations were wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Nutz, this has got good write ups and was edging towards my watch list


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 10, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Nutz, this has got good write ups and was edging towards my watch list
		
Click to expand...

I was talking about it with my daughter. I was expecting it to be a comedy but she suggested it was really a Romcom with the emphasis on Rom more than com. If you go into it with a different perspective you may enjoy it more.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 15, 2019)

I've had an absolute filmfest the last few days Thanks to being camped in with the weather so here's a few from this week's viewing:

Battle of Britain: an oldie but a goodie love all old school RAF films.

Darkest Hour: not what I was expecting but Oldman is brilliant thoroughly enjoyed it.

Aquaman: Entertaining and probably the bat of the DC films, plus Jason Momoa is just a seriously cool guy I think I want to be himðŸ˜‚

Fantastic Beasts 2: way to long and drawn out for an inevitable ending leaving it set for episode 3...

Detective Pikachi is what today the kids subjected me to, wow what an absolute terrible film but kids loved it  so guess that's what matters....


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 15, 2019)

Booksmart, absolute crackerjack.
The reviewer on radio 5 was correct the other week, it will be a future classic cult film.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Detective Pikachi is what today the kids subjected me to, wow what an absolute terrible film but kids loved it  so guess that's what matters....
		
Click to expand...

The wife and I went to see it together and loved it! Best (and probably only) film I will see all year bar MiB: International.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 15, 2019)

ScienceBoy said:



			The wife and I went to see it together and loved it! Best (and probably only) film I will see all year bar MiB: International.
		
Click to expand...

If that's the best you watch this year you need get out more. It was terrible.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			If that's the best you watch this year you need get out more. It was terrible.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m too busy parenting or working to â€œgo outâ€, lifeâ€™s isnt defined by what you do in your spare time, but you should do something you enjoy.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 16, 2019)

ScienceBoy said:



			Iâ€™m too busy parenting or working to â€œgo outâ€, lifeâ€™s isnt defined by what you do in your spare time, but you should do something you enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Wow someone has a sense of humour bypass... 

I do both parenting to my kids and work long hours but still find time to get out because its all about balance.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2019)

Venom. Slow start, not massively likeable characters but I enjoyed it by the end. Once the Venom character calms down there was some good humour. I'd watch a second as there would be no need for the slow intro and the interplay would be there from the start.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Venom. Slow start, not massively likeable characters but I enjoyed it by the end. Once the Venom character calms down there was some good humour. I'd watch a second as there would be no need for the slow intro and the interplay would be there from the start.
		
Click to expand...

I think that sums the film as a whole up pretty well LT. Hardy did a pretty good job to I thought as the main protagonist. I'd certainly watch a 2nd one.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Venom. Slow start, not massively likeable characters but I enjoyed it by the end. Once the Venom character calms down there was some good humour. I'd watch a second as there would be no need for the slow intro and the interplay would be there from the start.
		
Click to expand...

Gave this a watch yesterday and found it to be well worthy of a viewing... Not so sure it's worthy enough of a #2 though...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 19, 2019)

Since when does being worthy enough de-merit a sequel.  As Mel Brooks perfectly put it "We'll all be back in Spaceballs 2 the search for more money"


----------



## Wolf (Jun 19, 2019)

XMen Dark Pheonix. 

Terrible film, Fassbender, McEvoy and Holt the only things in the film that drag it through to a pretty boring conclusion


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			XMen Dark Pheonix.

Terrible film, Fassbender, McEvoy and Holt the only things in the film that drag it through to a pretty boring conclusion
		
Click to expand...

I don't get why they picked the exact same subject matter as the original X-Men 2. It's been covered. I've watched the other X-Men films but wasn't too fussed about this one.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't get why they picked the exact same subject matter as the original X-Men 2. It's been covered. I've watched the other X-Men films but wasn't too fussed about this one.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed the subject of this film made no sense and the fact of they used to make her what she became made it  seem like they were making a film purely for the sake of it and that they wanted to cash in on Sophie Turners GOT fame and popularity.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Agreed the subject of this film made no sense and the fact of they used to make her what she became made it  seem like they were making a film purely for the sake of it and that they wanted to cash in on Sophie Turners GOT fame and popularity.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, the casting was really poor for a lot of this new generation of X-Men. I really like Fassbender as Magneto (but I like Fassbender anyway), but McAvoy's Xavier has been likened more to Derren Brown.   Hoult as Beast is rubbish, and I don't rate Turner as Pheonix or Lawrence as Mystique - that last one was another cash-in on the actor's fame as well. When you compare them to who played those characters previously, they're nearly all worse choices.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 19, 2019)

Think Lawrence gave up after the first one but was obligated to be in a certain number of films. The rest of the new cast are not up to much and the films have been poor since Days of Future Past. The last 2 films have taken some epic comic book arcs and wrecked them (going by reports on Dark Phoenix as not seen it by Apocalypse was awful). Guessing the current case will all be retired now and a new iteration brought in to join the MCU. Hopefully Marvel can make proper use of the X-Men together with the Fantastic Four and the other IPs that they have regained.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 19, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Since when does being worthy enough de-merit a sequel.  As Mel Brooks perfectly put it "We'll all be back in Spaceballs 2 the search for more money"
		
Click to expand...


I worked in film and the sheer volume of not worthy sequels/remakes kept me in good employment for many years ...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 19, 2019)

Brightburn - not sure to be fair, has the makings of being very good and has some very scenes, bit gory for a 15. Felt a bit flat at the end, almost rushed.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 19, 2019)

Just found "Grand Prix" is on YouTube - the full 1966 film - absolute masterpiece when F1 was real.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 24, 2019)

Just finished watching Se7en for the hundredth time, still a fantastic film.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 25, 2019)

Memento 

Stone wall classic.


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 25, 2019)

I always hear people saying they rate Caddyshack above Tin Cup and Happy Gilmore, so yesterday I sat down to watch Caddyshack for the first time and turned off after 40 minutes - utter rubbish.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 25, 2019)

DeanoMK said:



			I always hear people saying they rate Caddyshack above Tin Cup and Happy Gilmore, so yesterday I sat down to watch Caddyshack for the first time and turned off after 40 minutes - utter rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Those people know nothing, nothing at all.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2019)

DeanoMK said:



			I always hear people saying they rate Caddyshack above Tin Cup and Happy Gilmore, so yesterday I sat down to watch Caddyshack for the first time and turned off after 40 minutes - utter rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree with you. I saw Caddyshack in a couple of lists of top funniest movies ever, so I eventually watched it. Barely laughed twice in the whole film. Bizarre.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 25, 2019)

Caddy shack is a film that's really not aged well at all, when it was released it wa sorobably close to the mark and taking the you know what out of country clubs now its just awful. The 2nd one is even worse...


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 25, 2019)

*Mission Impossible Fallout* - Definitely a step too far and whilst I understand we do have to suspend a certain level of belief this one had me saying "Really!?" far too many times.  The distance and speed that Tom Cruise ran in this film would have him winning the 400m, 800m, 1500m, 3000m Steeplechase, 5000m, 10,000m and Marathon at any one Olympics.  
We are now sadly in a period where fights, effects and chases matter more than plot and storyline.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 25, 2019)

Can't agree with the comments about Caddyshack not being funny.   Still in my top 10 all-time.  Did a feature on it for an American podcast last year and found some great back stories on the making of it.  Rodney Dangerfield is just priceless.

But unlike most other threads here, I just accept other people's opinions and move on.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 25, 2019)

Venom. I thought it was alright. No preconceptions, just never heard of the character. Fun film.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 30, 2019)

Saw 'Yesterday' today and thoroughly enjoyed it. They kind of had me at 'Curtis, Boyle and Beatles songs'.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2019)

Yesterday. Very British, feelgood film. The two leads were excellent but the star was the manager. Apparently a SNL stalwart.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yesterday. Very British, feelgood film. The two leads were excellent but the star was the manager. Apparently a SNL stalwart.
		
Click to expand...

Is there a difference between apparently and seemingly


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Is there a difference between apparently and seemingly 

Click to expand...

I never had you as a language man ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜¢. Not really I would say, whichever you prefer ðŸ‘ðŸ¤£


----------



## Piece (Jul 4, 2019)

Alpha. On Sky. Not a bad film about a son of chief in early times being stranded after a rights of passage hunt, and then befriending a wolf. The UHD was very good if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2019)

Spiderman, the latest one. Disappointing. I really enjoyed the first one but for this one they went off track, too techy, going around Europe. Focus on what the film does well, have a proper story. Okay but no more than that.

Incidentally, there are 2 extra scenes, the last one being at the very end. Don't bother waiting for the second one, it is not worth the extra 10 minutes of your life you spend waiting for the credits to end.


----------



## ridonver (Jul 12, 2019)

I enjoyed the Spiderman Far from Home. Good story and nice visual effects.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Spiderman, the latest one. Disappointing. I really enjoyed the first one but for this one they went off track, too techy, going around Europe. Focus on what the film does well, have a proper story. Okay but no more than that.

Incidentally, there are 2 extra scenes, the last one being at the very end. Don't bother waiting for the second one, it is not worth the extra 10 minutes of your life you spend waiting for the credits to end.
		
Click to expand...

Watch this myself the other found it to be a little boring and bits add to just pad it out. Trying to make spiderman the new ironman as well doesn't work for me.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2019)

Forgot to write it here but we saw Toy Story 4 last Friday. Very enjoyable, good laughs throughout. Not quite as good as TS3 for me, but still a good movie.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2019)

If Beale Street Could Talk, bloody brilliant.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 15, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Saw 'Yesterday' today and thoroughly enjoyed it. They kind of had me at 'Curtis, Boyle and Beatles songs'.
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			Yesterday. Very British, feelgood film. The two leads were excellent but the star was the manager. Apparently a SNL stalwart.
		
Click to expand...

Another plus for Yesterday, which I saw yesterday..... had us laughing out loud a few times, and despite not being a Beatles fan in any way shape or form, thoroughly enjoyed the film. The two leads were great, with good cameo's from Ed Sheeran and Sanjeev Bhasker.  Lily James was an absolute sweetie, and loved some of the song renditions from Himesh Patel. It's standard Richard Curtis, a good feel good movie.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 20, 2019)

Captain Black, an interesting light unusual comedy drama, nothing too exciting but worth a watch.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

Watched the new Disney Aladdin movie today with the kids. Absolutely horrendous film, the actors were all terrible it struggled to follow the original plot & it felt like Will Smith was struggling to even bring any semblance of talent to the film as his genie was as bad as the rest of the cast. Even the kids said how bad it was


----------



## GB72 (Jul 21, 2019)

New cinema opened in Grantham today so finally saw Spiderman far from here me. It was decent enough, more of a chance to explain the impact of endgame than anything else. A middle of the road marvel film, ok but not up with the best ones.

For the next phase marvel need to get in some more adventurous directors to play with the formula a bit


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 21, 2019)

If you get chance, see Apollo 11.  Brilliantly put together documentary about the mission, using only archival footage and voice recordings. No new "talking heads" and no narration as such. Includes stuff from previously unreleased. sources. We all know what happens (if you don't,  then where you been this past fortnight?) but it still has you on the edge of your seat. Watch it on as big a screen as you can.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 21, 2019)

So after End Game & Spiderman Far FROM home brought Phase 3 of the MCU to a close, Marvel have officially now announced the movies for Phase 4 with the full list being. 


Black Widow - May 1, 2010
Eternals - Nov. 6, 2020
The Falcon and the Winter Soldier - Fall 2020
Shang-Chi and the legend of the 19 rings- Feb. 21, 2021
WandaVision - Spring 2021
Loki (miniseries) - Spring 2021
Doctor Strange and the Multiverse of Madness - May 7, 2021
What If...? - Summer 2021
Hawkeye - Fall 2021
Thor: Love and Thunder - Nov. 5, 2021
Blade - Date TBA
Black Panther 2 -  Date TBA
Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 3 - Date TBA
Captain Marvel 2 - Date TBA
Fantastic Four - Date TBA
 Good to see a return for Thor & will mean Natalie Portman returning as Jane Foster, if that follows the comic it'll be a good film. Also be good to see Captain Marvel return and Shang Chi again of following the comics will be a good film with Disney first Asian superhero.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 22, 2019)

Wolf said:



			So after End Game & Spiderman Far FROM home brought Phase 3 of the MCU to a close, Marvel have officially now announced the movies for Phase 4 with the full list being.


Black Widow - May 1, 2010
Eternals - Nov. 6, 2020
The Falcon and the Winter Soldier - Fall 2020
Shang-Chi and the legend of the 19 rings- Feb. 21, 2021
WandaVision - Spring 2021
Loki (miniseries) - Spring 2021
Doctor Strange and the Multiverse of Madness - May 7, 2021
What If...? - Summer 2021
Hawkeye - Fall 2021
Thor: Love and Thunder - Nov. 5, 2021
Blade - Date TBA
Black Panther 2 -  Date TBA
Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 3 - Date TBA
Captain Marvel 2 - Date TBA
Fantastic Four - Date TBA
Good to see a return for Thor & will mean Natalie Portman returning as Jane Foster, if that follows the comic it'll be a good film. Also be good to see *Captain Marvel return* and Shang Chi again of following the comics will be a good film with Disney first Asian superhero.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully her hair has returned as well. 

No idea what some of those are about, and don't care much about Black Widow or Hawkeye really - but Blade with Mahershala Ali sounds interesting. He's already been in Marvel though as a baddie in Luke Cage.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 22, 2019)

Wolf said:



			So after End Game & Spiderman Far FROM home brought Phase 3 of the MCU to a close, Marvel have officially now announced the movies for Phase 4 with the full list being.


Black Widow - May 1, 2010
Eternals - Nov. 6, 2020
The Falcon and the Winter Soldier - Fall 2020
Shang-Chi and the legend of the 19 rings- Feb. 21, 2021
WandaVision - Spring 2021
Loki (miniseries) - Spring 2021
Doctor Strange and the Multiverse of Madness - May 7, 2021
What If...? - Summer 2021
Hawkeye - Fall 2021
Thor: Love and Thunder - Nov. 5, 2021
Blade - Date TBA
Black Panther 2 -  Date TBA
Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 3 - Date TBA
Captain Marvel 2 - Date TBA
Fantastic Four - Date TBA
Good to see a return for Thor & will mean Natalie Portman returning as Jane Foster, if that follows the comic it'll be a good film. Also be good to see Captain Marvel return and Shang Chi again of following the comics will be a good film with Disney first Asian superhero.
		
Click to expand...

And pretty please, can we get a decent Fantastic Four film as well - Marvel, I'm begging you!


----------



## Tab373 (Jul 22, 2019)

watched dead mans shoes on youtube yesterday i know its a 2004 film but still enjoyed it. and quiet sad at the end


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2019)

Tab373 said:



			watched dead mans shoes on youtube yesterday i know its a 2004 film but still enjoyed it. and quiet sad at the end
		
Click to expand...

It's a stone cold classic, absolute beast of a film.
Have you watched Tyrannosaur? Not exactly similar but just as good.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2019)

Wolf said:



			So after End Game & Spiderman Far FROM home brought Phase 3 of the MCU to a close, Marvel have officially now announced the movies for Phase 4 with the full list being.


Black Widow - May 1, 2010
Eternals - Nov. 6, 2020
The Falcon and the Winter Soldier - Fall 2020
Shang-Chi and the legend of the 19 rings- Feb. 21, 2021
WandaVision - Spring 2021
Loki (miniseries) - Spring 2021
Doctor Strange and the Multiverse of Madness - May 7, 2021
What If...? - Summer 2021
Hawkeye - Fall 2021
Thor: Love and Thunder - Nov. 5, 2021
Blade - Date TBA
Black Panther 2 -  Date TBA
Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 3 - Date TBA
Captain Marvel 2 - Date TBA
Fantastic Four - Date TBA
Good to see a return for Thor & will mean Natalie Portman returning as Jane Foster, if that follows the comic it'll be a good film. Also be good to see Captain Marvel return and Shang Chi again of following the comics will be a good film with Disney first Asian superhero.
		
Click to expand...

Portman will be female Thor itâ€™s said 

Some of those are tv I believe , well the falcon and Bucky I believe was . Would like to be wrong


----------



## Wolf (Jul 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Portman will be female Thor itâ€™s said

Some of those are tv I believe , well the falcon and Bucky I believe was . Would like to be wrong
		
Click to expand...

It'll follow the comic from 70s where a female Goddess of Thunder wields Mjolnir. 

Certainly are few TV on there I believe Loki is to, plus still to hear on a couple more films


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 24, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			If you get chance, see Apollo 11.  Brilliantly put together documentary about the mission, using only archival footage and voice recordings. No new "talking heads" and no narration as such. Includes stuff from previously unreleased. sources. We all know what happens (if you don't,  then where you been this past fortnight?) but it still has you on the edge of your seat. Watch it on as big a screen as you can.
		
Click to expand...

I've been lucky enough to see it twice. Firstly, a 50min version at NASA in Huntsville, AL, on an incredible planetarium screen. Then I watched the full on 90min version on an IMAX screen in Crawley. 

Absolutely fantastic. The greatest documentary film I have ever seen.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 27, 2019)

Tab373 said:



			watched dead mans shoes on youtube yesterday i know its a 2004 film but still enjoyed it. and quiet sad at the end
		
Click to expand...

Had to watch it again tonight after you jogged my memory. Been years since I last saw it, what a film.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 28, 2019)

Watched The Great Hack on Netflix last night and it was both very interesting and also very frightening.  Well worth a watch if you have Netflix, especially of you are on social media.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 28, 2019)

Watched the latest Jonny English thing. Love the Aston V8 Vantage, Olgo Kurylenko remains lovely, but the rest of the film is a bit meh.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 29, 2019)

The Highwaymen. Enjoyed it ! Even Harelson wasn't half bad.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2019)

With a new Terminator film on the horizon I decided to educate my son, starting at the very beginning, obviously. It has not aged well ðŸ˜¥. Dodgy electric keyboard music, wobbly effects, ham acting (no, not Arnie), it was uncomfortable viewing. I'm going to push on to T2 and hope that has aged better.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			With a new Terminator film on the horizon I decided to educate my son, starting at the very beginning, obviously. It has not aged well ðŸ˜¥. Dodgy electric keyboard music, wobbly effects, ham acting (no, not Arnie), it was uncomfortable viewing. I'm going to push on to T2 and hope that has aged better.
		
Click to expand...

Terminator 2 was a far better movie than the first one anyway! The law of diminishing sequels always has a couple of exceptions.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 30, 2019)

Just don't show him Genesis, it will mess him up completely. It screws all the time lines, and is nonsense.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 30, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Just don't show him Genesis, it will mess him up completely. It screws all the time lines, and is nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely terrible film


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2019)

I was going to stop at T2 as the rest don't count. To understand T2 however you have to see T1. I just had not realised how dated it was though. He may take some persuading to sit through the next one.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was going to stop at T2 as the rest don't count. To understand T2 however you have to see T1. I just had not realised how dated it was though. He may take some persuading to sit through the next one.
		
Click to expand...

It hasn't aged well at all especially when you consider the effects on films people have grown up with. Rather than continuation of the story perhaps it's now time for a full reboot and make the most of the effects available now that would do the original story justice


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			It hasn't aged well at all especially when you consider the effects on films people have grown up with. Rather than continuation of the story perhaps it's now time for a full reboot and make the most of the effects available now that would do the original story justice
		
Click to expand...

Who would you have playing the Arnie role nowadays I wonder?? Dave Bautista?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Who would you have playing the Arnie role nowadays I wonder?? Dave Bautista? 

Click to expand...

Drax as terminator ðŸ˜‚
Nah go someone like Josh Brolin or Lee Pace


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Drax as terminator ðŸ˜‚
Nah go someone like Josh Brolin or Lee Pace
		
Click to expand...

Nowadays I if they remade Terminator it'd probably be mandatory that they cast Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 30, 2019)

At least you only have to watch 1 and 2, the new film picks up after 2 and ignores all of the other films


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157231935049129984
Like the look of this ðŸ˜²


----------



## user2010 (Aug 12, 2019)

BrightBurn.....Superbly gruesome superhero film.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2019)

Missus has got really into Star Trek for some reason, we've been watching the 80s films. 
The Wrath of Khan - pretty good. 
The Search for Spock - not bad, but I didn't like Christopher Lloyd as the villain, I just can't take him seriously with his Doc Brown mannerisms. 
The Voyage Home - something a bit different, almost like they took the regular cast and decided to make a fish out of water comedy. Enjoyable still. Although the whales storyline was extremely bizarre.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was going to stop at T2 as the rest don't count. To understand T2 however you have to see T1. I just had not realised how dated it was though. He may take some persuading to sit through the next one.
		
Click to expand...

I still like it and consider it a classic though.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Who would you have playing the Arnie role nowadays I wonder?? Dave Bautista? 

Click to expand...

Talking of Dave Bautista me and mrs sat though 'Bushwick' on Netflix the other evening, started quite well but weak plot and iffy acting meant it went downhill fast. 3/10.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 14, 2019)

Went up to the ticket office and said 'two tickets for Yesterday and I want them today please'
He smiled as if that was the 847th time he had heard that. 
Going through to the cinema and showed the usher my tickets he said 'these tickets are invalid they were for Yesterday' 

Enjoyable wee film.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 17, 2019)

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood. Loved it!

To be honest, it is a slow burner, there was a point where I was wondering where the film was going, but it certainly gets there in the end. DiCaprio is good, Pitt is superb. Itâ€™s a take on a true story, already has people talking about some of the â€œtruthâ€, particularly around Bruce Lee, but since the film doesnâ€™t actually reflect the true story, itâ€™s fair to say the Bruce Lee segment is also not â€œtrueâ€, but then who knows. At 160 minutes, it is a lengthy beast, best limit the beers before going in ðŸºðŸ˜„. Saw a few people walk out after a bit, they should have stayed, also worth staying for the credits ðŸ˜‰


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 17, 2019)

WILD ROSE,  staring Julie Walters, Jessie Buckley about a female Glasgow Country singer , just released from jail determined to get to Nashville.
Great film, great story line , funny , happy , sad tear jerking, lots of swearing, really entertaining especially if you like Country music.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 19, 2019)

Watched a mad film on Netflix last night - "Doomsday".  Made in 2008, imagine Mad Max being made in Scotland.    I know, classic.  It gets better, well the idea does.   Scotland has been ravaged by a killer virus and has been completely quarantined (told you it was good).   London is threatened by the same virus so a hit team goes into Scotland to try and find the cure.  It really is Mad Max beyond Thunderdome set in Glasgow.   Bob Hoskins is his usual self, Malcolm McDowell is totally underused and some of the violence is just hilarious.    It's entertaining blollocks but the idea of quarantining Scotland still makes me laugh now.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 21, 2019)

Watched Hunter Killer on netflix last night. Hunter Killer refers to the submarine class.
Good old fashioned no nonsense action film with a far fetched plot but with duelling submarines, coup d'etat,  special forces rescues all under the cloud of imminent world war 3 what's not to like!, twas thoroughly absorbing and enjoyable, sheer escapism.
Gerard Butler as wooden as ever in the lead role but who cares.
8/10.


----------



## Piece (Aug 27, 2019)

Aquaman... ðŸ§»ðŸš½
Captain Marvel...ðŸ˜


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Missus has got really into Star Trek for some reason, we've been watching the 80s films.
The Wrath of Khan - pretty good.
The Search for Spock - not bad, but I didn't like Christopher Lloyd as the villain, I just can't take him seriously with his Doc Brown mannerisms. 
The Voyage Home - something a bit different, almost like they took the regular cast and decided to make a fish out of water comedy. Enjoyable still. Although the whales storyline was extremely bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

The Voyage Home is an absolute classic. Some of the lines are brilliant.

"Are you sure it isn't time for a colourful metaphor?"

"Newww-cleee-errrr.... WESSELS."

Ah, gets me everytime.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2019)

Angel Has Fallen. More of the same and nothing wrong with that. It knows what it is about and it delivers. 

I think Gerard may have reached the end of his running around and saving the world career. He is now going to have to follow Liam Neeson and save the world whilst walking .


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 28, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Once Upon a Time in Hollywood. Loved it!

To be honest, it is a slow burner, there was a point where I was wondering where the film was going, but it certainly gets there in the end. DiCaprio is good, Pitt is superb. Itâ€™s a take on a true story, already has people talking about some of the â€œtruthâ€, particularly around Bruce Lee, but since the film doesnâ€™t actually reflect the true story, itâ€™s fair to say the Bruce Lee segment is also not â€œtrueâ€, but then who knows. At 160 minutes, it is a lengthy beast, best limit the beers before going in ðŸºðŸ˜„. Saw a few people walk out after a bit, they should have stayed, also worth staying for the credits ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...


Saw it at the weekend, was pretty disappointed tbh. Pitt and Di Caprio are easy to watch, but the story goes nowhere for the first hour and a half. Picks up towards the end, but even then, the ending leaves a funny taste, the killings are played for comedic value, which just feels wrong.

I'm a big fan of Tarantino, but thought this was just about the poorest of his films. Very self indulgent - we get that he loves Hollywood and 60s tv. Also there was a complete lack of any truly gripping scenes which is one his trademarks - thinking of the "under the floorboards" and the beer cellar scenes in IG, or the shootout in RV, or the gimp scene in PF for example.

4/10 for me.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			Saw it at the weekend, was pretty disappointed tbh. Pitt and Di Caprio are easy to watch,* but the story goes nowhere for the first hour and a half. *Picks up towards the end, but even then, the ending leaves a funny taste, the killings are played for comedic value, which just feels wrong.

I'm a big fan of Tarantino, but thought this was just about the poorest of his films. Very self indulgent - we get that he loves Hollywood and 60s tv. Also there was a complete lack of any truly gripping scenes which is one his trademarks - thinking of the "under the floorboards" and the beer cellar scenes in IG, or the shootout in RV, or the gimp scene in PF for example.

4/10 for me.
		
Click to expand...

God, another Hateful Eight then?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Angel Has Fallen. More of the same and nothing wrong with that. It knows what it is about and it delivers.

I think Gerard may have reached the end of his running around and saving the world career. He is now going to have to follow Liam Neeson and save the world whilst walking .
		
Click to expand...

Fair summary; the twist with the fallen refreshed it somewhat and the introduction of the new (old) characters helped.  Never going to trouble the nominations committee, but did what it said on the tin.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 28, 2019)

The Lion King; the CGI was utterly stunning, the story has been slightly updated but is faithful to the original.  However, for me, a CGI'd lion cub singing Hakuna Matata doesn't quite work.  Tis okay but no more for mine, although I could see it walking a technical Oscar.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 29, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Angel Has Fallen. More of the same and nothing wrong with that. It knows what it is about and it delivers.

I think Gerard may have reached the end of his running around and saving the world career. He is now going to have to follow Liam Neeson and save the world whilst walking .
		
Click to expand...

Watched it last Friday, totally predictable hokum, but did what it said on the tin. I agree, Gerard Butler must have fallen for the last time, can't see him getting up if he falls again, he'll break his hip for sure


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 29, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched it last Friday, totally predictable hokum, but did what it said on the tin. I agree, Gerard Butler must have fallen for the last time, can't see him getting up if he falls again, he'll break his hip for sure 

Click to expand...

Imagine if that was the 4th film in the franchise. "Gerard Butler Has Fallen... and he needs help getting up!"


----------



## Fish (Aug 29, 2019)

Just watched the first John Wick, really enjoyed it, now going to watch 2 and 3.

Watched Equalizer 2 today, pretty predictable but still enjoyed it.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 29, 2019)

Fish said:



			Just watched the first John Wick, really enjoyed it, now going to watch 2 and 3.

Watched Equalizer 2 today, pretty predictable but still enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed Wick 1, and managed to sit through Wick 2 - just. Gave up on Wick 3 fairly early - poor film.

Thought Equaliser 1 was excellent, and have watched it several times. As you say, EQ2 was a little predictable but still thought it ok.


----------



## sam85 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Enjoyed Wick 1, and managed to sit through Wick 2 - just. Gave up on Wick 3 fairly early - poor film.

Thought Equaliser 1 was excellent, and have watched it several times. As you say, EQ2 was a little predictable but still thought it ok.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a big fan of all these types of films, far from classics but thoroughly watchable. I know these films are daft the way one man unarmed can fend off hundreds of armed henchmen but John Wick 3 just took it a step to far with the ridiculousness for me.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 29, 2019)

sam85 said:



			I'm a big fan of all these types of films, far from classics but thoroughly watchable. I know these films are daft the way one man unarmed can fend off hundreds of armed henchmen but John Wick 3 just took it a step to far with the ridiculousness for me.
		
Click to expand...

I think they kind of meant to push it too far in a way. The John Wick character has this reputation for being stupidly unkillable after all. The only bit I didn't like in JW3 was the 50 odd plates of glass smashing in the fight scene with the two brothers. That was way overdone. I've enjoyed all three of the JW films though, I think they're superb popcorn munching action flicks.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 29, 2019)

Angel has Fallen was OK and as you expect. As per above, loved John Wick 1 and 2 also decent - 3 got great reviews from what i read but really disappointed - poor story, characters and just constant action without a script or charactters or, in the end, any care about what happens


----------



## Piece (Aug 30, 2019)

Watched Prometheus in 3D at home. Enjoyed it more, added another dimension to the film...


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hobson's Choice is on TCM tomorrow (Saturday 31st) at 10:30am.  Still one of my all-time favourite films and well worth a watch if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 30, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Enjoyed Wick 1, and managed to sit through Wick 2 - just. Gave up on Wick 3 fairly early - poor film.

Thought Equaliser 1 was excellent, and have watched it several times. As you say, EQ2 was a little predictable but still thought it ok.
		
Click to expand...

I only just got through Equaliser 2. 
Massive let down after the First.

Pretty much the same wi Jack Reacher.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 30, 2019)

I just remembered the old classic 1957 black and white sci-fi  film, The Incredible Shrinking Man . Surprised there's never been a remake, or has there  ??


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 30, 2019)

Eighth Grade, stunner of a film, never heard of it before until I did a bit of digging for something to watch tonight. There's some real high quality films out there if you're prepared to look beyond the generic blockbusters.


----------



## Piece (Sep 2, 2019)

Johnny English Strikes Again. My 9 yr old's choice. Glad he enjoyed it!


----------



## Piece (Sep 6, 2019)

Avengers Endgame. Wasnâ€™t bad, considering Iâ€™m not a diehard fan of these films


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2019)

Watched Click yesterday, an Adam Sandler movie from 2006. Was not exactly genius but probably better than I imagined. Had a few chuckles. For those who don't know, it's a comedy where Sandler gets a remote control from Chris Walken that controls time for himself. So he fast forwards and pauses his life to hilarious consequences. Then all it turns against him and he learns a life lesson. You know the drill.

Then watched Suicide Squad as well. I'd seen it before but could only remember about half of it. Turns out that's because it's not very memorable.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2019)

I watched around 20 minutes of Holmes and Watson. Lordy it was bad ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±. I'm guessing big chunks of it were improvised and it showed, not in a good way. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 9, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Enjoyed Wick 1, and managed to sit through Wick 2 - just. Gave up on Wick 3 fairly early - poor film.

Thought Equaliser 1 was excellent, and have watched it several times. As you say, EQ2 was a little predictable but still thought it ok.
		
Click to expand...

totally agree Brian - John Wick 1 and 2 were great. 3 had these fantastic reviews but i saw at cinema and really disapointed - just non stop action - often pretty stupid scenes - and a script that was really poor and unbelivable


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I watched around 20 minutes of Holmes and Watson. Lordy it was bad ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±. I'm guessing big chunks of it were improvised and it showed, not in a good way. Avoid at all costs.
		
Click to expand...

I avoid anything with Will Ferrell in it.  I just can't stand the stuff he does.  My guess is he'll go the the same way of Adam Sandler (another 'actor' I can't stand).  Make lots more films, increasingly bad, until he slowly fades away.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 9, 2019)

Bad Times at the El Royale.  A bit Quentin Tarantoish in style but none the worse for that.  An interesting film, a bit different and it makes you think.  We enjoyed it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 9, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			I avoid anything with Will Ferrell in it.  I just can't stand the stuff he does.
		
Click to expand...

Like a few comic actors, male and female, if he is kept on a tight leash by the director then he can be funny, bits of Anchorman have me in stitches. The moment he is given licence the laughter stops. Improvisation of scripts is rarely funny or interesting for the viewer, there is a reason why a scriptwriter is there.

The film critic Mark Kermode has a theory that the more fun the actors look like they are having on screen the less funny the film. Will Ferrell does seem to enjoy himself a lot in films


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 9, 2019)

Watched a star is born sat night, HIDs choice, but in the end quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Like a few comic actors, male and female, if he is kept on a tight leash by the director then he can be funny, bits of Anchorman have me in stitches. The moment he is given licence the laughter stops. Improvisation of scripts is rarely funny or interesting for the viewer, there is a reason why a scriptwriter is there.

The film critic Mark Kermode has a theory that the more fun the actors look like they are having on screen the less funny the film. Will Ferrell does seem to enjoy himself a lot in films 

Click to expand...

Self-indulgent.  That's the phrase I was looking for.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 21, 2019)

Finally got round to watching Bohemian Rhapsody.  Seriously top drawer all round.  Great biopic.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 28, 2019)

Hotel Mumbai. Not an easy watch, definitely not a Die Hard clone. Top acting though and worth a view.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			I avoid anything with Will Ferrell in it.  I just can't stand the stuff he does.  My guess is he'll go the the same way of Adam Sandler (another 'actor' I can't stand).  Make lots more films, increasingly bad, until he slowly fades away.
		
Click to expand...

Ferrell has a couple of GREAT comedy films though. Admittedly some of his back catalogue is pretty weak, but The Other Guys is one of my favourite comedies, and Anchorman is just superbly quotable. Step Brothers was kind of funny but I totally understand why you wouldn't like that one, ha. Have you seen Stranger Than Fiction? That's really good film and totally different to what you normally expect from him. I would certainly give that and The Other Guys a chance if you've not seen them. 

And last but not least, if you don't like Elf then your heart is made of stone. I watch it every December.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 28, 2019)

As Astra , Brad Pitt in a space suit, it is not a very good film and very long winded,story line is very thin and it just doesn't really  go anywhere .not one to bother with again that's for sure.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ferrell has a couple of GREAT comedy films though. Admittedly some of his back catalogue is pretty weak, but The Other Guys is one of my favourite comedies, and Anchorman is just superbly quotable. Step Brothers was kind of funny but I totally understand why you wouldn't like that one, ha. Have you seen Stranger Than Fiction? That's really good film and totally different to what you normally expect from him. I would certainly give that and The Other Guys a chance if you've not seen them.

And last but not least, if you don't like Elf then your heart is made of stone. I watch it every December. 

Click to expand...

Yeah a lot of twelve year olds like his films


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			As Astra , Brad Pitt in a space suit, it is not a very good film and very long winded,story line is very thin and it just doesn't really  go anywhere .not one to bother with again that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...

You're too kind to it.  An absolute crock of


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Yeah a lot of twelve year olds like his films
		
Click to expand...

Shut up.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 28, 2019)

Looking forward to watching Joker next week


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 29, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			As Astra , Brad Pitt in a space suit, it is not a very good film and very long winded,story line is very thin and it just doesn't really  go anywhere .not one to bother with again that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Glad it wasnâ€™t just me. Thought he was awesome in Once Upon a Time in Hollywood, so was looking forward to this, but it was so long and just not interesting. Not enjoyable, not recommended.

Rambo, Last Blood was more fun. Not a long film, not a very intelligent film, but we kinda had an idea of whet we were going to get ðŸ¤”, and thatâ€™s what we got. Quite brutal and gory in parts, but after a burger and beers, it was a Friday night 80â€™s style action movie that did what it said on the tin. Not the worst Rambo film by any stretch, although Stalloneâ€™s face seems so full of plastic, it couldnâ€™t really stretch to any emotion ðŸ¤£.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2019)

John Wick 2.
Turned it off,terrible film.


----------



## sam85 (Oct 1, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			John Wick 2.
Turned it off,terrible film.
		
Click to expand...

Wait until you see the 3rd one ðŸ˜¬ . Actually on second thoughts don't bother.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 1, 2019)

You guys are mad, all the John Wick films are awesome! Can't wait for the 4th one.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 1, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			.

Rambo, Last Blood was more fun. Not a long film, not a very intelligent film, but we kinda had an idea of whet we were going to get ðŸ¤”, and thatâ€™s what we got. Quite brutal and gory in parts, but after a burger and beers, it was a Friday night 80â€™s style action movie that did what it said on the tin. Not the worst Rambo film by any stretch, although Stalloneâ€™s face seems so full of plastic, it couldnâ€™t really stretch to any emotion ðŸ¤£.
		
Click to expand...

Watched this last night, you've summed it up perfectly. It was John Rambo doing what Rambo does best. Simple film to watch and follow, entertaining enough.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You guys are mad, all the John Wick films are awesome! Can't wait for the 4th one.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear !!!!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You guys are mad, all the John Wick films are awesome! Can't wait for the 4th one.
		
Click to expand...

Keano is such a boring actor.
Even the fight scenes are boring.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2019)

It 2, really enjoyed it, thought it was better than the 1st one, couple of jumpy moments which made me lad laugh. Worth a trip


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 3, 2019)

Hotel Mumbai. Kept waiting for a Bruce Willis, or a Gerrard Butler to appear, but of course, in real life, that does not happen. Good film.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 3, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			As Astra , Brad Pitt in a space suit, it is not a very good film and very long winded,story line is very thin and it just doesn't really  go anywhere .not one to bother with again that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...

That could be the understatement of the year. 

Just watched it, absolutely on eof the worst films I've ever seen, no real story line at all, drags on for an eternity with nothing actually happening in the film and as entertainment goes horrendous. For a film with some good actors it's truly garbage.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			That could be the understatement of the year.

Just watched it, absolutely on eof the worst films I've ever seen, no real story line at all, drags on for an eternity with nothing actually happening in the film and as entertainment goes horrendous. For a film with some good actors it's truly garbage.
		
Click to expand...

You were warned


----------



## Wolf (Oct 3, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			You were warned
		
Click to expand...

Indeed I was and glad I didn't pay for the privilege of the viewing.. Just seemed a huge indulgence for the directors


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2019)

Just saw Joker. Not what I expected, feels much more gritty and real than a normal comic movie. It's a real character study. Does take a bit longer to get going as a result, but it's worth a watch. Not like other portrayals of the Joker either, Phoenix has managed to make his quite unique.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 9, 2019)

Widows on Sky. Pretty decent film as a remake of the Lynda La Plante book and TV series. Switched to Chicago and really only the basic premise remains but some good performances.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 9, 2019)

Joker - Absolutely superb imo, Joaguin Phoenix is outstanding in the main role. 
Had a bit of everything, laughs, shock factor and edge of seat moments.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2019)

Joker; a must see film according to the critics.  Well I've seen it.

Joaquin Phoenix is phenomenal I have to agree, you really believed you were looking at actual footage of a troubled man rather than an actor portraying a part, but I can take or leave the rest of it.  In fairness I'm not a DC Comics fanboy, and I'm not suggesting it's bad, just not getting the rave.  The much talked about level of violence was overhyped, as was the shock, and the one really funny moment, according to the rest of the audience, I saw as it blundered over the horizon.  

Bring on Judy & Gemini Man


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 11, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Joker; a must see film according to the critics.  Well I've seen it.

Joaquin Phoenix is phenomenal I have to agree, you really believed you were looking at actual footage of a troubled man rather than an actor portraying a part, but I can take or leave the rest of it.  In fairness I'm not a DC Comics fanboy, and I'm not suggesting it's bad, just not getting the rave.  The much talked about level of violence was overhyped, as was the shock, and the one really funny moment, according to the rest of the audience, I saw as it blundered over the horizon. 

Bring on Judy & Gemini Man
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d like to see him win an Oscar for his performance, for all the weaknessâ€™s the film has, his performance blew me away.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™d like to see him win an Oscar for his performance, for all the weaknessâ€™s the film has, his performance blew me away.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't argue with that at the moment Paul, although I might once I've seen Judy, as Renee Zelleweger looks superb in the trailers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 11, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wouldn't argue with that at the moment Paul, although I might once I've seen Judy, as Renee Zelleweger looks superb in the trailers.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about Judy, maybe Woody Harrelson in Zombieland - Double Tap might push them both.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 13, 2019)

Gemini man. 
Iâ€™d probably give it 6/10.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 13, 2019)

On the plane I watched The Dead Don't Die, kind of ok zombie flick but quite slow paced, stupid ending as well. Also watched The Death of Stalin which I thought was excellent.
Fell asleep 45 minutes into US so I'll have to finish that on the flight back


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™d like to see him win an Oscar for his performance, for all the weaknessâ€™s the film has, his performance blew me away.
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Wouldn't argue with that at the moment Paul, although I might once I've seen Judy, as Renee Zelleweger looks superb in the trailers.
		
Click to expand...

I'm now arguing Paul, I think Zelleweger's is the better performance.   I think it's a better film as well, but I accept that it's comparing apples and oranges and therefore purely subjective.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm now arguing Paul, I think Zelleweger's is the better performance.   I think it's a better film as well, but I accept that it's comparing apples and oranges and therefore purely subjective.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure my lad will let us go and watch Judy Iâ€™ll have to resort to blackmail.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Not sure my lad will let us go and watch Judy Iâ€™ll have to resort to blackmail.
		
Click to expand...

You're supposed to be the parent; tell him to do as he's bloody well told.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm now arguing Paul, I think Zelleweger's is the better performance.   I think it's a better film as well, but I accept that it's comparing apples and oranges and therefore purely subjective.
		
Click to expand...

And before the pedants arrive, yes, they can both win an Oscar.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Not sure my lad will let us go and watch Judy Iâ€™ll have to resort to blackmail.
		
Click to expand...

That's a tough sell for you. It seems a slightly odd film to have made. I would have understood 20-30 years ago but now ðŸ¤”?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2019)

Watched Lego Batman last night. Was the perfect happy low-concentration film for my hungover state. Quite a few chuckles.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 14, 2019)

The Drop.  
Quite an enjoyable film with, dark with some good actors.  Don't expect an all-action shoot-em-up, just a good steady story-line.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 15, 2019)

El Camino. Does not really add massive amounts to breaking bad but it does not detract from it nor try to retcon any of it. Gives a conclusion to Jessie's story though it is a slightly obvious route to go down.


----------



## triple_bogey (Oct 15, 2019)

Parasite...........Korean comedy/thriller/drama/horror all rolled into one film. Brilliant.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 16, 2019)

Shadow of the moon onNetflix, utter shite.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 17, 2019)

Finally got round to watching Spooks, the movie based on BBC drama of same name with some of the same characters. 
Decent watch and quite enjoyable


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 17, 2019)

GB72 said:



			El Camino. Does not really add massive amounts to breaking bad but it does not detract from it nor try to retcon any of it. Gives a conclusion to Jessie's story though it is a slightly obvious route to go down.
		
Click to expand...

Watched that the other night, slightly tame but watchable. I expected a bit more but still enjoyed it to an extent.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Watched that the other night, slightly tame but watchable. I expected a bit more but still enjoyed it to an extent.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed it was a bit tame, i'm looking forward to the next series of  BETTER CALL SAUL next April i think.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2019)

Stan and Ollie. Beautiful, heartwarming film. The sort that makes you feel warm and fuzzy inside. The two leads were superb, they really captured the timing and comic touches of them both. 

It's a cold hearted person that doesn't enjoy this or have a slight tear in the eye.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Stan and Ollie. Beautiful, heartwarming film. The sort that makes you feel warm and fuzzy inside. The two leads were superb, they really captured the timing and comic touches of them both.

It's a cold hearted person that doesn't enjoy this or have a slight tear in the eye.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, just a beautiful film


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 20, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Agree, just a beautiful film
		
Click to expand...

Disagree, was disappointed with it to be honest 
 Very few laughs.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 20, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Disagree, was disappointed with it to be honest 
 Very few laughs.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest what were you expecting? 

I actually laughed, probably smiled and chuckled would be more accurate, quite often, at the on stages scenes, the play acting they do for the receptionist, the set up promo scenes. It was done gently and with subtlety. After all, this was them coming to their end, showing their relationship off screen, behind the scenes, script set ups, etc. 

Perhaps a film showing them at their height could have done more slapstick and belly laughs but this was not that film.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Out of interest what were you expecting?

I actually laughed, probably smiled and chuckled would be more accurate, quite often, at the on stages scenes, the play acting they do for the receptionist, the set up promo scenes. It was done gently and with subtlety. After all, this was them coming to their end, showing their relationship off screen, behind the scenes, script set ups, etc.

Perhaps a film showing them at their height could have done more slapstick and belly laughs but this was not that film.
		
Click to expand...

    I think you are probably right about my expectations ,as you say it wasn't an out and out laurel and hardy film but more a biopic of the near end carreers.
Currently have Rocket Man playing on dvd and so far so good .will report more when it's finished playing


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Out of interest what were you expecting?

I actually laughed, probably smiled and chuckled would be more accurate, quite often, at the on stages scenes, the play acting they do for the receptionist, the set up promo scenes. *It was done gently and with subtlety. *After all, this was them coming to their end, showing their relationship off screen, behind the scenes, script set ups, etc.

Perhaps a film showing them at their height could have done more slapstick and belly laughs but this was not that film.
		
Click to expand...

Which is why some will not get it.  It is actually quite sad in many ways, a comedy it was most certainly not.  I think your assessment of it was spot on.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 20, 2019)

Have to agree, it was a sad film. 2 icons on a tour of nowhere places in the UK partly because they could not keep hold of their money and partly because they could not give up the thrill of performing or the thought that they could come back. I had no idea that they ever performed in the UK let alone toured. Found it fascinating and endearing


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 20, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Have to agree, it was a sad film. 2 icons on a tour of nowhere places in the UK partly because they could not keep hold of their money and partly because they could not give up the thrill of performing or the thought that they could come back. I had no idea that they ever performed in the UK let alone toured. Found it fascinating and endearing
		
Click to expand...

I mentioned it to my FiL this afternoon and he said he went to the Newcastle gig. Like you, I never knew they had toured the UK. 

When the film was first released the local paper in Newcastle, the Chronicle, released a clip on fb of them doing one of the promo events in North Shields. Stan lived there for a while, there is a statue of him in the town. The clip shows them giving out prizes to kids amongst other things. Ollie is giving them out, Stan gets in line. Ollie gives him an award along with the other kids and then realises it is him, grabs it off him, does the slappy thing with him. I love the fact that they didn't just turn up at promo events, smile, shake hands. They performed, did little routines etc. How great would it have been to see them for real?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 20, 2019)

Rocket Man,loved it .
Tarron Eggerton is brilliant in the lead and sings all the songs himself no Elton singing at all.
   Quite an in depth look at his early career and pretty much no holds barred unlike the Queen movie that dumbed down Freddie's antics.
Would recommend watching Rocket Man .


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 20, 2019)

Mortal engines. Great CGI, but the plot? Seen it before a hundred times, most of which were done better. Fun film though.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 20, 2019)

Vice. If even half of it is fact then scary as hell, especially the focus groups changing names to make things publicly acceptable (climate change for global warming etc)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2019)

Official Secrets; the story of Katharine Gun, who leaked a top secret memo regarding US actions to influence a UN vote to try & make the 2nd Iraq War legal. Not the most exciting film you'll see in terms of action but compelling in its own way.  The UK Government does not emerge well from it; if it is completely factually correct then I consider that a former PM should be behind bars.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 23, 2019)

Terminator - Dark Fate.

Latest one with James Cameron directing again, a must for Terminator fans, for the rest, a decent film, some humour, plenty of action and special effects.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Terminator - Dark Fate.

Latest one with James Cameron directing again, a must for Terminator fans, for the rest, a decent film, some humour, plenty of action and special effects.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen Zombieland yet? I'm going next week, Terminator to follow.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have you seen Zombieland yet? I'm going next week, Terminator to follow.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't there height restrictions


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Isn't there height restrictions 

Click to expand...

Thankfully not ðŸ˜. I always carry age ID ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have you seen Zombieland yet? I'm going next week, Terminator to follow.
		
Click to expand...

No mate, not yet.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 23, 2019)

Where Hands Touch. I wanted to like this,  I really did but the whole thing felt stilted and didn't flow. No real punch for me.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have you seen Zombieland yet? I'm going next week, Terminator to follow.
		
Click to expand...

Give us a full review mate, I loved the original Zombieland but sequels are usually pretty poor (T2 aside) I have high hopes of this one though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 24, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Give us a full review mate, I loved the original Zombieland but sequels are usually pretty poor (T2 aside) I have high hopes of this one though.
		
Click to expand...

Will do. The fact that it has been 10yrs and the Deadpool team are involved gives me hope. It should not be a rushed out sequel, they have had time to get it right. (He said hopefully ðŸ˜)


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Replicas, with Keanu Reeves, Sci-Fi, about cloning ,


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 26, 2019)

Watched Three Billboards Outside Ebbing Missouri last night. Really interesting film with some compelling characters. Not as much comedy as I was maybe expecting from this director. Sam Rockwell is one of my favourite actors though, and he was great again in this. Frances McDormond I can usually take or leave, but she was excellent too.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 26, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Replicas, with Keanu Reeves, Sci-Fi, about cloning ,
		
Click to expand...

Any good?


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Any good?
		
Click to expand...

Different for him , no violence  i quite enjoyed it .


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 26, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Different for him , no violence  i quite enjoyed it .
		
Click to expand...

I might have to open negotiations with the Treasurer. She gets Strictly if I get Replicas... oh well, never mind.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 26, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Replicas, with Keanu Reeves, Sci-Fi, about cloning ,
		
Click to expand...

  Jeez isn't one Keanu enough


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Jeez isn't one Keanu enough 

Click to expand...

Thankfully he's not cloned, well almost not lol.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2019)

Old man and the gun. Nice character study with Robert Redford. Nothing much happens, but a good cast, Sissy Spacek is good, and just a nice quiet film. Not one for the CGI fans.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 26, 2019)

Terminator Dark Fate. Was an alright watch, better than the last one that was doled out but don't think it was anything particularly special and some of the acting pretty awful.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks for the Laurel & Hardy recommendations. Just kept bypassing it on Netflix as not my thing (don't like slapstick) but hadn't realised the story line. Spent a wet and windy Saturday afternoon really enjoying it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 27, 2019)

For Sama - The film was on Channel 4 last night, heartbreaking watching this child being born in Aleppo, all filmed from inside the city by her mother.
Some truly sad, shocking footage.
A must watch, itâ€™s a very sad world we live in.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2019)

Zombieland Double Tap. If you liked the first then you will likely enjoy this. It is more of the same, Woody Harrelson gets to play up even more and the usual gags and scenes are there. Cracking set at the end with Bill Murray as well.

It's not a Deadpool or similar and it could be much better but it does the job. 

Even more exciting, they showed a spine tingling Star Wars trailer and I came home and booked tickets for all of the family for Christmas Eve. Properly looking forward to that.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Zombieland Double Tap. If you liked the first then you will likely enjoy this. It is more of the same, Woody Harrelson gets to play up even more and the usual gags and scenes are there. 



Spoiler



Cracking set at the end with Bill Murray as well.



It's not a Deadpool or similar and it could be much better but it does the job.

Even more exciting, they showed a spine tingling Star Wars trailer and I came home and booked tickets for all of the family for Christmas Eve. Properly looking forward to that.
		
Click to expand...

Surely spoiler alert, didn't he die in the first one??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Surely spoiler alert, didn't he die in the first one??
		
Click to expand...

It was a flashback scene.

If a film was made 10yrs ago I'm not sure you can claim spoiler alert on a scene still. Is there not a statute of limitations on spoiler alerts?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Zombieland Double Tap. If you liked the first then you will likely enjoy this. It is more of the same, Woody Harrelson gets to play up even more and the usual gags and scenes are there. Cracking set at the end with Bill Murray as well.

It's not a Deadpool or similar and it could be much better but it does the job.

Even more exciting, they showed a spine tingling Star Wars trailer and I came home and booked tickets for all of the family for Christmas Eve. Properly looking forward to that.
		
Click to expand...

Just got back from watching this. Was going to see Terminator but switched last minute. Thoroughly enjoyed it, we laughed aloud quite a bit, it was a good Friday night comedy.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 4, 2019)

Highlander - 1986 Original version.
One of my favourite films from my younger days that I hadnâ€™t watched for a few years, didnâ€™t realise how god awful the acting and special effects were, still enjoyed it and the music by Queen is still quality, thatâ€™ll never diminish.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 4, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Highlander - 1986 Original version.
One of my favourite films from my younger days that I hadnâ€™t watched for a few years, didnâ€™t realise how god awful the acting and special effects were, still enjoyed it and the music by Queen is still quality, thatâ€™ll never diminish.
		
Click to expand...

I saw this first time a couple of months ago.  My God it was bad! I was laughing all the way through it. 
My nieces love it and have been to conventions but for me, it's a definite No.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Highlander - 1986 Original version.
One of my favourite films from my younger days that I hadnâ€™t watched for a few years, didnâ€™t realise how god awful the acting and special effects were, still enjoyed it and the music by Queen is still quality, thatâ€™ll never diminish.
		
Click to expand...

A colleague at work came in yesterday with a sad look on her face. 'I watched Beetlejuice at the weekend. I loved that film when it first came out but when I saw it again it was utter rubbish'. A good number of 'classic' 80's films really have not aged well and it is sad to hear Highlander is amongst them. I loved that film when it came out but I dare not see it again. Best to keep the rose tinted memories .


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A colleague at work came in yesterday with a sad look on her face. 'I watched Beetlejuice at the weekend. I loved that film when it first came out but when I saw it again it was utter rubbish'. A good number of 'classic' 80's films really have not aged well and it is sad to hear Highlander is amongst them. I loved that film when it came out but I dare not see it again. Best to keep the rose tinted memories .
		
Click to expand...

 Apart from the 'Who wants to live forever' scene


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Apart from the 'Who wants to live forever' scene







Click to expand...

I'm at work now so I can't play this to see if you are being ironic or truthful . It could go either way quite easily.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 5, 2019)

Its a great track and a moving scene


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 5, 2019)

The Game Changers - Netflix, docufilm about athletes and the benefits of moving to a plant based diet. Well worth a watch.


----------



## Hitdaball (Nov 5, 2019)

Just watched Blade Runner 2049-   If you start watching it now it will be finished in 2049.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2019)

Sorry We Missed You.  A stinging indictment on the current trend to zero hours contracts and the abuse of the lower end of the labour market.  Ken Loach has done a very good job.  Don't expect to leave happy; expect to leave very angry & quite possibly grateful for what you have.


----------



## Piece (Nov 9, 2019)

Cold Pursuit on Amazon Prime. Querky  dark comedy thriller.  Liked it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2019)

Piece said:



			Cold Pursuit on Amazon Prime. Querky  dark comedy thriller.  Liked it.
		
Click to expand...

Liam Neeson & the snowplough?  Yeah, worth a watch.


----------



## Dando (Nov 10, 2019)

Watched 303 squadron on sky yesterday and itâ€™s a good film about the polish fighter pilots in WWII


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2019)

Ordered one this morning  on Blu-Ray after reading a bit about Merry Clayton; 20 Feet From Stardom.  Won a best documentary Oscar.  Will report back after I've watched it.

For those of you who think they don't know Merry Clayton, you probably do; you just don't realise it.  Probably best "unknown" for this track;






If you're interested in how her part in the song came about try this;

http://www.openculture.com/2013/06/mick_jagger_tells_the_story_behind_gimme_shelter.html


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2019)

Midway.  The story of Japan's involvement in World War 2, from prior to the war through Pearl Harbour to the Battle of Midway.  For a film well over 2 hours it didn't drag, told the story well & from both sides, and had some fantastic action sequences. Worth seeing, and like Gladiator, worth seeing on a big screen.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2019)

Watched The Dressmaker last night, starring Kate Winslet. Bit of a funny one, not sure where to place it - a sort of dark-ish comedy drama?? It wasn't bad. Took a bit of an odd turn towards the end. Hugo Weaving was fun.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 11, 2019)

Piece said:



			Cold Pursuit on Amazon Prime. Querky  dark comedy thriller.  Liked it.
		
Click to expand...

Gave that one a miss because, and I may have this totally wrong, it appeared from the trailer to be a direct copy of a particularly good Scandi black comedy thriller I'd seen called 'In Order of Disappearance" with Stellan Skarsgard in the lead as a snowplough driver. Skarsgard is an infinitely better actor than Neeson imho and I imagined the remake would be awful.


----------



## lobthewedge (Nov 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A colleague at work came in yesterday with a sad look on her face. 'I watched Beetlejuice at the weekend. I loved that film when it first came out but when I saw it again it was utter rubbish'. A good number of 'classic' 80's films really have not aged well and it is sad to hear Highlander is amongst them. I loved that film when it came out but I dare not see it again. Best to keep the rose tinted memories .
		
Click to expand...

I watched Beastmaster at the weekend, another one of those 80's movies that falls in the bracket for me.


----------



## lobthewedge (Nov 11, 2019)

Also watched the new Robin Hood over the weekend, the one with Taron Egerton and Jamie Foxx.

Complete and utter pish, comfortably the worst movie ive watched in years!


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 11, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry We Missed You.  A stinging indictment on the current trend to zero hours contracts and the abuse of the lower end of the labour market.  Ken Loach has done a very good job.  Don't expect to leave happy; expect to leave very angry & quite possibly grateful for what you have.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like a partner to I, Daniel Blake.  Not intended to be a feel-good film as you say but you leave very thoughtful about how people find themselves in the poverty trap through no fault of her own.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2019)

lobthewedge said:



			I watched Beastmaster at the weekend, another one of those 80's movies that falls in the bracket for me.
		
Click to expand...

By crikey, Tanya Roberts was gorgeous though . She was to me back then anyway. Terrible actress but I didn't care back in the day  



lobthewedge said:



			Also watched the new Robin Hood over the weekend, the one with Taron Egerton and Jamie Foxx.

Complete and utter pish, comfortably the worst movie ive watched in years!
		
Click to expand...

Well done for making it all of the way through. I gave up after around 40 minutes and was quite annoyed with myself for giving it that long. Truly awful.


----------



## Fish (Nov 11, 2019)

Iâ€™m not one for watching anything in subtitles, but I just watched The 12th Man on Netflix and was glued to it, very very good watch and true story to boot.


----------



## lobthewedge (Nov 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			By crikey, Tanya Roberts was gorgeous though . She was to me back then anyway. Terrible actress but I didn't care back in the day  



Well done for making it all of the way through. I gave up after around 40 minutes and was quite annoyed with myself for giving it that long. Truly awful.
		
Click to expand...

Agree on the Tanya Roberts front and completely forgot about all the flesh on show, particularly the topless bathing scene!  Not something I fully appreciated when i used to watch it as a 7 year old with my cousins, pretending we could talk to the dog!

The only reason we kept watching Robin Hood was because it was shot in Dubrovnik, and the guide who did our Game of Thrones tour told us he was an extra in the movie opening a door for Jamie Foxx??  We didn't spot him the first time round, and no chance of watching the bugger again, so we'll just have to take his word for it!


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 11, 2019)

The Huntsman: Winters War.  I had to stop after an hour.  Lame acting and script.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 11, 2019)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™m not one for watching anything in subtitles, but I just watched The 12th Man on Netflix and was glued to it, very very good watch and true story to boot.
		
Click to expand...

my advice would be to check out the works of Bigas Luna and Pedro Almdovar, i'm sure they will peak your interested despite the Subtitles


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Just watched Blade Runner 2049-   If you start watching it now it will be finished in 2049.
		
Click to expand...

Loved the original, though the acting and plot are a bit ropey... cinamatgraphy is stunning though


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Watched The Dressmaker last night, starring Kate Winslet. Bit of a funny one, not sure where to place it - a sort of dark-ish comedy drama?? It wasn't bad. Took a bit of an odd turn towards the end. Hugo Weaving was fun.
		
Click to expand...

i really like it apart from when Teddy dies....prob the only film I've ever seen with Kate Winslet ive ever liked,  HW is great as usual.

I can't remember the name of the film but has him as blind guy and Russel Crow his mate, 80's Aussie indie film . worth a watch


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 11, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i really like it apart from when Teddy dies....prob the only film I've ever seen with Kate Winslet ive ever liked,  HW is great as usual.

I can't remember the name of the film but has him as blind guy and Russel Crow his mate, 80's Aussie indie film . worth a watch
		
Click to expand...

I liked The Reader, which she was in.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2019)

Robster59 said:



*Looks like a partner to I, Daniel Blake.*  Not intended to be a feel-good film as you say but you leave very thoughtful about how people find themselves in the poverty trap through no fault of her own.
		
Click to expand...

Very much in the same vein.  Does make you think about how relatively fortunate you are and how much some of these poor sods are stitched up.  Initially you look at the teenage little  of a son & think they are doing a poor job as parents.  But the more you look the more you realise that they are decent people with solid values who are effectively being penalised for doing the right thing and as a result of their work ethic they can't give him the one thing he actually needs; time.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 11, 2019)

It's been on the Sky box for about a year but we finally got around to watching Deadpool earlier, really cracking film, I'm surprised how much I enjoyed it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 11, 2019)

Joker, Dark not what I was expecting.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Midway.  The story of Japan's involvement in World War 2, from prior to the war through Pearl Harbour to the Battle of Midway.  For a film well over 2 hours it didn't drag, told the story well & from both sides, and had some fantastic action sequences. Worth seeing, and like Gladiator, worth seeing on a big screen.
		
Click to expand...

Just back from it, Iâ€™d agree with what youâ€™ve said, especially the time element. Good effects and decent bit of update on the characters at the end.


----------



## Piece (Nov 13, 2019)

Sicario. Waited a while to see it. I thought it was decent, just the memory of Emily Blunt looking puzzled and troubled all the time!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2019)

Peppermint on Amazon. Violent vigilante revenge film with a woman who looks like Julia Roberts marginally younger sister. Not special but okay to pass the time on a journey.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 13, 2019)

Piece said:



			Sicario. Waited a while to see it. I thought it was decent, just the memory of Emily Blunt looking puzzled and troubled all the time!
		
Click to expand...

Sicario 2 is no where near as good. Not having Emily doesn't help it either.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2019)

Recently and maybe still on TCM - _The Treasure of the Sierra Madre_ - Bogart, Tim Holt and Walter Huston starring.  A cracking adventure in glorious B&W


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 14, 2019)

COSMOS  an unusual sci-fi  film, no action or special effects , a bit slow to start but gets exciting near the end ,easy to watch.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2019)

The Good Liar. The plot seems all a little too obvious at the start, albeit amusingly comedic, but takes a very dark twist and with an ending that you wouldnâ€™t expect. Very good performances from Helen Mirren and Ian McKellen. 


Le Mans 66 booked for Sunday.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 15, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Thanks for the Laurel & Hardy recommendations. Just kept bypassing it on Netflix as not my thing (don't like slapstick) but hadn't realised the story line.* Spent a wet and windy Saturday afternoon* really enjoying it 

Click to expand...

I hope you get better soon


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 16, 2019)

20 feet from Stardom; a documentary on backing singers which won the best documentary Oscar in 2014.  Interviews with frontmen as well as the backing singers, some historical context in their role, an interesting link between a number of them in terms of their backgrounds and a look at how some of their careers did, or didn't, take off in terms of the next step (listen very carefully to Bruce Springsteen's opening interview).  On a personal note found a backing singer link between 2 of my favourite songs.  As a music fan I found it fascinating & would recommend it to anyone else with a similar interest.  Don't now if you can get it on Netflix or another subscription service, I got the blu-ray off eBay for a fiver.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			20 feet from Stardom; a documentary on backing singers which won the best documentary Oscar in 2014.  Interviews with frontmen as well as the backing singers, some historical context in their role, an interesting link between a number of them in terms of their backgrounds and a look at how some of their careers did, or didn't, take off in terms of the next step (listen very carefully to Bruce Springsteen's opening interview).  On a personal note found a backing singer link between 2 of my favourite songs.  As a music fan I found it fascinating & would recommend it to anyone else with a similar interest.  Don't now if you can get it on Netflix or another subscription service, I got the blu-ray off eBay for a fiver.
		
Click to expand...

Available on Netflix


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 17, 2019)

Le Mans '66.  Brilliant.  2 and a half hours flew by, great racing shots, superb characters, some fantastic humour basically everything I'd want in a film.  Recommend seeing it on a big screen.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 18, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Le Mans '66.  Brilliant.  2 and a half hours flew by, great racing shots, superb characters, some fantastic humour basically everything I'd want in a film.  Recommend seeing it on a big screen.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree, great film, son had no interest, walked out saying one of the best filmâ€™s heâ€™s seen this year.
Go see it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Absolutely agree, great film, *son had no interest, walked out saying one of the best filmâ€™s heâ€™s seen this year.*
Go see it.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs BiM wasn't that fussed going in but she really enjoyed it.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2019)

Watched Jumanji, the newer one with the Rock and Jack Black. Wasn't expecting much but it was funnier than I thought it would be. Jack Black playing a teenage girl in a fat middle aged man's body was something else.  Karen Gillan wasn't exactly hard on the eyes either.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 19, 2019)

Alita, battle Angel. Directed by Robert Rodriguez and produced by James Cameron. 

I think I just expected a bit more from this, but my main gripe is that it has a very weak ending, where nothing much happens.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Watched Jumanji, the newer one with the Rock and Jack Black. Wasn't expecting much but it was funnier than I thought it would be. Jack Black playing a teenage girl in a fat middle aged man's body was something else.  Karen Gillan wasn't exactly hard on the eyes either.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the original one last weekend with my youngest boy not as good as I remember it, then we watched the one you mention above and loved it, some good laughs all the way through, Mrs Wolf was surprised to find out  that Karen Gillan was the same woman who plays Nebula, and commented how hot she is ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Watched the original one last weekend with my youngest boy not as good as I remember it, then we watched the one you mention above and loved it, some good laughs all the way through, Mrs Wolf was surprised to find out  that Karen Gillan was the same woman who plays Nebula, and commented how hot she is ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...

All good timing. The new one is out shortly, just in time for Christmas. Mrs Wolf is quite right, she is rather toasty . She has come on a long way from being a Dr Who assistant.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 22, 2019)

The Mule. I am a big Clint Eastwood fan, and despite him now being 89, it didn't disappoint.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2019)

Watched Joker this afternoon, really good film. It's refreshing to see it was made as a proper film, not a kid's super hero type affair.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 24, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Watched Joker this afternoon, really good film. It's refreshing to see it was made as a proper film, not a kid's super hero type affair.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed it too, do you know if there's a 2nd series of Pennyworth [ Batman's butler ] planed  yet  ?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I enjoyed it too, do you know if there's a 2nd series of Pennyworth [ Batman's butler ] planed  yet  ?
		
Click to expand...

*Googles Pennyworth*


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 24, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			*Googles Pennyworth*



Click to expand...

You'll love it , especially Paloma Faith


----------



## Wolf (Nov 24, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			You'll love it , especially Paloma Faith 

Click to expand...

July next year apparently all cast signed on for a season 2.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 25, 2019)

we watched the Mummy last night... the one with Tom Cruise.... who's have thought 30 plus years acting experience behind you and still no better than you were when you were 20 ..Terrible would be the best thing i could say about it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2019)

21 Bridges - Decent action packed movie, obvious plot twist sadly, but still not bad.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 26, 2019)

Just new to me

I watched
*Bad Times at the El Royale *

*last night.  Lots of 'who could see that coming', Great film*


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 26, 2019)

I watched 

 Doom Annilhilation

Saturday, highly predictable but good shoot em up, not needing a lot of the brain to enjoy it.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 26, 2019)

Just watching a bit of old school, Bullit with Steve McQueen. Great car chase but well dated now.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 26, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Just watching a bit of old school, Bullit with Steve McQueen. Great car chase but well dated now.
		
Click to expand...

How many times does he overtake the same VW Beetle?


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 27, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Just watching a bit of old school, Bullit with Steve McQueen. Great car chase but well dated now.
		
Click to expand...

Dated, maybe, but still more than worthy of a watch....
McQueen is, for me, a 'proper' screen legend... Had that special aura about him that not many others have...
Aside from all the obvious titles Sand Pebbles remains one of my favourite films of his...
And, as a bit of a motorsport enthusiast Le Mans is a regular watch for me...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 27, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Dated, maybe, but still more than worthy of a watch....
McQueen is, for me, a 'proper' screen legend... Had that special aura about him that not many others have...
Aside from all the obvious titles Sand Pebbles remains one of my favourite films of his...
And, as a bit of a motorsport enthusiast Le Mans is a regular watch for me...
		
Click to expand...

Pappilon(spelling)  is a must watch when ever it is aired .Steve and Dustin  two legends of the screen in a great film


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2019)

Finally got around to watching Hacksaw ridge. Very good film.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 28, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			21 Bridges - Decent action packed movie, *obvious plot twist sadly,* but still not bad.
		
Click to expand...

Which one of the obvious plot "twists" did you mean Paul?  The action is okay but I was a little disappointed overall.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Which one of the obvious plot "twists" did you mean Paul?  The action is okay but I was a little disappointed overall.
		
Click to expand...

Why the first 4 Police turned up. Looking back on it I reckon the Cops in the 85 didnâ€™t go to the range much either


----------



## Piece (Nov 29, 2019)

Mrs P, a George M fan, watched Last Christmas at the cinema last night. I asked her what it was like. All I got was a ðŸ™„!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 29, 2019)

I really enjoyed watching  " BUSBY " the Sir Matt and Manchester United story,  I might be slightly biased as he came from my home town.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2019)

Knives Out; an Agatha Christie style whodunnit.  Good plot with a few twists, good humour & not afraid to take the mickey out of itself at points, and a la Agatha, the clues are there if you want to play detective & there's the explanation at the end.  Interesting change of role for Daniel Craig.  Thoroughly enjoyed it & also got the Mrs BiM seal of approval.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Knives Out; an Agatha Christie style whodunnit.  Good plot with a few twists, good humour & not afraid to take the mickey out of itself at points, and a la Agatha, the clues are there if you want to play detective & there's the explanation at the end.  Interesting change of role for Daniel Craig.  Thoroughly enjoyed it & also got the Mrs BiM seal of approval.
		
Click to expand...

Wasnâ€™t sure about this one, the trailer makes it look like a lot of actors â€œhammingâ€ it up and a clash of egos.
Might give it a go now. Cheers.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Wasnâ€™t sure about this one, the trailer makes it look like a lot of actors â€œhammingâ€ it up and a clash of egos.
Might give it a go now. Cheers.

Click to expand...

There is some hamming in there Paul; in the context of the trailer I'd take your point, in the context of the film it worked for me.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 30, 2019)

Miss Sloane 
Very good, and Jessica Chastain was fantastic


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 30, 2019)

I enjoyed 21 Bridges. No great surprises but it does its job well, a decent thriller. I particularly like the lead, Chadwick Boseman, very charismatic.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 1, 2019)

All the money in the world;not bad.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Anyone watched the Irishman on Netfix yet ?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Wasnâ€™t sure about this one, the trailer makes it look like a lot of actors â€œhammingâ€ it up and a clash of egos.
Might give it a go now. Cheers.

Click to expand...

Just got back from it and it is kind of a Midsomer Murders/Death in Paradise with an A list cast and a budget, and there is a bit of scenery chewing going on, but extremely enjoyable if you enjoy those type of programs.  Just go with it and it is great entertainment.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 1, 2019)

Well it's officially Xmas as I'm currently watching THE GREAT ESCAPE .


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Well it's officially Xmas as I'm currently watching THE GREAT ESCAPE .
		
Click to expand...

TV or DVD; if Tom which channel please?


----------



## Wolf (Dec 1, 2019)

Hunter Killer.. US Navy Submarine Captain single handedly  helps avert a war between Russia and US through his sheer will and faith. Basically GÃ©rard Butler with an ego in a bean can. Not a great film.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			TV or DVD; if Tom which channel please?
		
Click to expand...

It's on sky


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 1, 2019)

Laundromat on Netflix... Nice easy watch... Light hearted comedy/drama...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Hunter Killer.. US Navy Submarine Captain single handedly  helps avert a war between Russia and US through his sheer will and faith. Basically GÃ©rard Butler with an ego in a bean can. Not a great film.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly a little harsh; surely the resolution had something to do with the mutual respect between Butler's & Nyquist's characters, & the respect of Nyquist's subordinates for their commander?  Not the greatest I'd agree, but not the worst either.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 1, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Anyone watched the Irishman on Netfix yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Yip, I also watched another film with the same title last month , similar stories both involving Hoffa the Teamsters union boss.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 1, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Anyone watched the Irishman on Netfix yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Overall, I was a little disappointed. Although, the performances were top notch, especially Pesci. As youâ€™ll be aware, itâ€™s very, very long. Itâ€™s also very dialogue heavy. Maybe itâ€™s just me. Not sure if I was envisioning a Goodfellas style approach. 

The CGI or whatever it is thatâ€™s used to make them looker younger was a bit distracting. Couldnâ€™t lay my finger on what it reminded me of, until my little one was watching the Polar Express this afternoon. It just looks weird.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 3, 2019)

Flicking through Sky last night, ended up watching The Warriors, not aged that well but still loved it and is still a classic.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 3, 2019)

Soon be time for my favourite Xmas movies, Bad Santa and Die Hard (1).


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 3, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Soon be time for my favourite Xmas movies, Bad Santa and Die Hard (1).
		
Click to expand...

Wanted a  third so I could have my top 3 ,so I did a search on ' top adult Xmas films '  got some interesting hit s 😆.

anyway National Lampoons Xmas vacation *!*


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2019)

Anyone else seen the new Bond trailer? Looks to tick all of the boxes, can't wait.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 4, 2019)

Midnight said:



			Flicking through Sky last night, ended up watching The Warriors, not aged that well but still loved it and is still a classic.
		
Click to expand...

warriors come out to play yay
 as you say a bit dated now but was a must see back in the day.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 4, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			warriors come out to play yay
as you say a bit dated now but was a must see back in the day.
		
Click to expand...

I'm now hoping that The Wanderers gets played soon. 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 4, 2019)

Just a little excited


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Yip, I also watched another film with the same title last month , similar stories both involving Hoffa the Teamsters union boss.
		
Click to expand...

we watched it at the weekend... OK, but a bit long winded TBH, and by the look of the actors, should have been filmed 30 years ago.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone else seen the new Bond trailer? Looks to tick all of the boxes, can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

There hasn't been a decent Bond film since the Casino Royale remake, imo of course 😁


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 5, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			There hasn't been a decent Bond film since the Casino Royale remake, imo of course 😁
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed Skyfall but they have been iffy since then. A good starter would be a villain that wasn't completely hammy with dreadful lines to repeat.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			There hasn't been a decent Bond film since the Casino Royale remake, imo of course 😁
		
Click to expand...

Also my opinion to, think that was a good gritty film the ones since have been terrible villains and not great stories. 

New trailer does look good though so hoping for something that will make Bond good again. 

Also saw Black Widow trailer yesterday, have to admit as much as Scarlett Johanson looks good in leather I thought the trailer made the film look a little unenticing. I’ll watch it but I’m not convinced it’s gonna be any good from that little preview.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 7, 2019)

Saw Le Mans 66 last night. Outstanding film, not a story I was familiar with Christian Bale is superb in it, but I may just never buy a Ford again.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 7, 2019)

Watched the Polar Exoress today, the kids watch it every year but today was first time i managed to sit and watch it with them. My verdict absolute crap film, don't get the fascination with it at all, its all over the place and drags on..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 8, 2019)

Motherless Brooklyn.  Slower paced private eye/city corruption story set around the 50's I'd guess.  Good story with a few twists and a decent cast, Edward Norton doing a very good job with the lead. I enjoyed it, Mrs BiM was less convinced.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 8, 2019)

jumanji; The Next Level.  A level too far for me.  Danny DeVito continues to make a living out of being an irritating pain in the ass.  The highlight was looking at Karen Gillan.

Sadly the final scene appears to set up the next one.  No, just no.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2019)

I had a big pile of ironing to do, nothing on the tv so I went onto Netflix. 'Trending' was CHIPS, film about the 80's tv show. Perfect ironing tosh I thought so on it went. Not sure what to say. Perfectly decent 80's style B movie tosh. What surprised me was it's 80's style attitude towards women, lingering women in tight jeans butt shots, cleavage shots (including one of a comedy actress who I read afterwards did not breast feed her baby 24 hours before that scene so she was pumped up), boobage, clear boobage . It was like CHIPS meets American Pie. This was definitely done before the Me too movement! 

It shows how attitudes have changed that I noticed this and felt slightly uncomfortable when in the past it would have been standard fare.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 9, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Overall, I was a little disappointed. Although, the performances were top notch, especially Pesci. As youâ€™ll be aware, itâ€™s very, very long. Itâ€™s also very dialogue heavy. Maybe itâ€™s just me. Not sure if I was envisioning a Goodfellas style approach.

The CGI or whatever it is thatâ€™s used to make them looker younger was a bit distracting. Couldnâ€™t lay my finger on what it reminded me of, until my little one was watching the Polar Express this afternoon. It just looks weird.
		
Click to expand...

i totally agree on The Irishman. I read the reviews on IMDB and everyone was raving. I was a little underwhelmed and a bit bored at times - the CGI and ages of the characters was annoying and you struggled to follow how old they were supposed to be any any point. Overall a good movie - a solid 6.5 to 7.5 - but nowhere near the quality of his past masterpices


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 12, 2019)

Frozen 2. Okay but no more. The songs were so theatre style, over the top really, compared to the best Disney films. Not a patch on Tangled or Moana but perfectly okay. They needed more Olaf and Sven, less Elsa and Anna .

I'm sure Disney will do a storm with merchandise but no Frozen 3 please.

(a combination of Vue low prices and Meerkat voucher meant that two of us went for £5. No real gamble at that price)

They did show a trailer for a new Dr Doolittle film coming out it February with Rober Downey Jr. That looked seriously good. The sort of film that used to go to Jonny Depp and he would ruin. Thankfully RDj has the role and it looked in safe hands.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Frozen 2. Okay but no more. The songs were so theatre style, over the top really, compared to the best Disney films. Not a patch on Tangled or Moana but perfectly okay. They needed more Olaf and Sven, less Elsa and Anna .

I'm sure Disney will do a storm with merchandise but no Frozen 3 please.

(a combination of Vue low prices and Meerkat voucher meant that two of us went for £5. No real gamble at that price)

They did show a trailer for a new Dr Doolittle film coming out it February with Rober Downey Jr. That looked seriously good. The sort of film that used to go to Jonny Depp and he would ruin. Thankfully RDj has the role and it looked in safe hands.
		
Click to expand...

The Benefits of having a 19 year old daughter who wanted to take her little sisters to see this meant I got to go sit in a coffee shop peacefully whilst they went to watch it. But even my 8 year old who was obsessed with the first Frozen has barely mentioned it so can't have been much more than ok.. 

But Moana on the other me and my youngest often watch that and sing along, and she tells her little school friends apparently daddy is like Maui with scruffy hair and tattoos😂


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			jumanji; The Next Level.  A level too far for me.  Danny DeVito continues to make a living out of being an irritating pain in the ass.  The highlight was looking at Karen Gillan.

Sadly the final scene appears to set up the next one.  No, just no.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed it mate, thought DeVito’s character was to be a pita, so played it well.
Not bad as sequels go, certainly not as bad as some we’ve watched.


----------



## Piece (Dec 12, 2019)

The Black Tower on Netflix. Fantasy film, with some good names in it: Matthew McConaughey, Idris Elba. Not bad but not great, certainty ok for a Xmas warm-fire type movie.


----------



## Sats (Dec 12, 2019)

The Irishman. Leave a 3 1/2 hour slot to watch it though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 16, 2019)

THE WEE MAN, fact based film about Glasgow gang land feuds, staring Martin Compston as Paul Ferris. I found it interesting as it all happened quite near where i live


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 16, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			THE WEE MAN, fact based film about Glasgow gang land feuds, staring Martin Compston as Paul Ferris. I found it interesting as it all happened quite near where i live 

Click to expand...

where was that on - saw a utube interview with Paul ferris so will check that out


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 16, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			where was that on - saw a utube interview with Paul ferris so will check that out
		
Click to expand...

It was on the BBC Scotland channel 9, last night. Not sure if it's on BBC i player.  edit- just checked it is available on I player


----------



## Wolf (Dec 16, 2019)

Just been subjeted to watching the Holiday, I won't be getting those 2hrs of my life back


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just been subjeted to watching the Holiday, I won't be getting those 2hrs of my life back
		
Click to expand...

snap - 😩


----------



## Wolf (Dec 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			snap - 😩
		
Click to expand...

So painful how cheesy it is, how bad the acting is and how anyone can like it


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			So painful how cheesy it is, how bad the acting is and how anyone can like it
		
Click to expand...

Seemingly almost as bad as Debbie does Dallas


----------



## Wolf (Dec 16, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Almost as bad as Debbie does Dallas 

Click to expand...

At least that has some interesting scenes 😂


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2019)

Hotel Mumbai. 🥺😱😬😲👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2019)

Knives Out. All very Agatha Christie and excellent for it. Really enjoyed it, great cast. Daniel Craig was on top form.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 17, 2019)

Glass. Not convinced, although James Mcavoy was good.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just been subjeted to watching the Holiday, I won't be getting those 2hrs of my life back
		
Click to expand...

A favourite of my daughter and my wife as it is soppy and was filmed in our locality - so also good bit of location spotting.  I was in Godalming one day they were filming, and me and a work colleague found ourselves sharing a shop doorway with Jude Law - keeping out of the rain.  He's a wee smout.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 17, 2019)

6 Underground, mindless violent action. Decent enough if you like Ryan Reynolds films. Michael Bay going totally OT on action and violence free of the studio system.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 17, 2019)

GB72 said:



			6 Underground, mindless violent action. Decent enough if you like Ryan Reynolds films. Michael Bay going totally OT on action and violence free of the studio system.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it utter tosh...
And, that's being polite...


----------



## GB72 (Dec 17, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I thought it utter tosh...
And, that's being polite...
		
Click to expand...

Can see where you are coming from. I was OK with it as background mindless action.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 17, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A favourite of my daughter and my wife as it is soppy and was filmed in our locality - so also good bit of location spotting.  I was in Godalming one day they were filming, and me and a work colleague found ourselves sharing a shop doorway with Jude Law - keeping out of the rain.  He's a wee smout. 

Click to expand...

Still a terrible film though 😂


----------



## JamesR (Dec 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Glass. Not convinced, although James Mcavoy was good.
		
Click to expand...

Having never watched Unbroken or Split I didn't quite follow everything, but it was ok - not a patch on the 6th Sense, however. M Night Shymalan hasn't really pushed on after his great start.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 19, 2019)

Star Wars - Rise of Skywalker.
Just brilliant, brought all the Star Wars films to conclusion.
One for the fans


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Still a terrible film though 😂
		
Click to expand...

Actually - it is...though me and Mrs Hogie have sat in the seats in the very Christmassy pub Law and Diaz sat in.  I wasn't a very good Jude Law - my Mrs was a much better Cameron Diaz...nearly...

Still a pretty rubbish filum


----------



## Wolf (Dec 19, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Star Wars - Rise of Skywalker.
Just brilliant, brought all the Star Wars films to conclusion.
One for the fans
		
Click to expand...

Day off tomorrow and Star Wars is happening


----------



## GB72 (Dec 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Day off tomorrow and Star Wars is happening
		
Click to expand...

I have tickets for Saturday morning


----------



## Dando (Dec 19, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Star Wars - Rise of Skywalker.
Just brilliant, brought all the Star Wars films to conclusion.
One for the fans
		
Click to expand...

I went to the midnight showing and loved it.
Some real   Moments


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			I went to the midnight showing and loved it.
Some real   Moments
		
Click to expand...

Emotional?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 19, 2019)

There are only three proper Star Wars films


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 19, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			There are only three proper Star Wars films 

Click to expand...

I would of fully agreed before today, just another father/son day and nothing else I wanted to see, don’t really like these films that go on and on with sequels/prequels, but, but, this is just brilliant, ticked all the boxes, goes full circle to close loops with the original films.
Not saying there won’t be spin offs, but absolutely closed the book on the Star Wars films while, as I say paying respects to previous films.
Best film I’ve seen this year.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 19, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I would of fully agreed before today, just another father/son day and nothing else I wanted to see, don’t really like these films that go on and on with sequels/prequels, but, but, this is just brilliant, ticked all the boxes, goes full circle to close loops with the original films.
Not saying there won’t be spin offs, but absolutely closed the book on the Star Wars films while, as I say paying respects to previous films.
Best film I’ve seen this year.
		
Click to expand...

I've only seen the first of the most recent films and I fell asleep halfway through that lol, I'm not a huge fan of J J Abraham which doesn't help. This recent one has been absolutely panned by the critics from what I gather, saying that though I'm going to binge watch the last few films so I'm up to speed with this one for when I can get it on a stream. 
Star Wars innit


----------



## chellie (Dec 19, 2019)

We've only ever seen one Star Wars film and wouldn't have a clue in which order to watch them all now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 20, 2019)

chellie said:



			We've only ever seen one Star Wars film and wouldn't have a clue in which order to watch them all now.
		
Click to expand...

The order they were released 👍. No sarcasm in that as the second trilogy are prequels but I think it is best to watch them in release order.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 20, 2019)

chellie said:



			We've only ever seen one Star Wars film and wouldn't have a clue in which order to watch them all now.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't bother. Saw the first couple when released, thought they were crap then. Saw The Last Jedi on a company bash, didn't do anything to awaken any change of heart, still crap. I'd give them a miss if I was you, save a few hours of your life


----------



## chellie (Dec 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The order they were released 👍. No sarcasm in that as the second trilogy are prequels but I think it is best to watch them in release order.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## chellie (Dec 20, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Wouldn't bother. Saw the first couple when released, thought they were crap then. Saw The Last Jedi on a company bash, didn't do anything to awaken any change of heart, still crap. I'd give them a miss if I was you, save a few hours of your life 

Click to expand...

That is HID's view after only seeing the one.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 20, 2019)

chellie said:



			That is HID's view after only seeing the one.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is the original films were iconic for the time and so follow up films still tug on the heartstrings because they are films many grew up with. If you go into the series cold, looking at 70's and 80's effects through the eyes of what we are used to now then they will not age well. 

Yoda is still a legend though, whatever era you watch him


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2019)

chellie said:



			That is HID's view after only seeing the one.
		
Click to expand...

In all honesty, like I put above, the choice yesterday was down to no other films I wanted to see and my son is a huge Star Wars fan (proper geek).

If you’ve never bothered with them then parts of this film would make no sense or you’d need your very own geek to explain the characters/plot etc.

But for those who are aware or have seen the rest of the films, then it’s an absolute must, really clever how they linked 9 films together, closed loops with characters from 4 or 5 films back etc.

As a stand alone movie Sit back, switch the real world off and enjoy 2 hours of escapism, plenty of action, good story and enjoy.


----------



## Piece (Dec 20, 2019)

Dipped into the DVD market and bought Watchmen Ultimate Cut in 4k HDR. Also in 4k as one boxset for £19 => Assassin's Creed, The Martian, Prometheus, Kingsman. Bargain.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			In all honesty, like I put above, the choice yesterday was down to no other films I wanted to see and my son is a huge Star Wars fan (proper geek).

If you’ve never bothered with them then parts of this film would make no sense or you’d need your very own geek to explain the characters/plot etc.

But for those who are aware or have seen the rest of the films, then it’s an absolute must, really clever how they linked 9 films together, closed loops with characters from 4 or 5 films back etc.

As a stand alone movie Sit back, switch the real world off and enjoy 2 hours of escapism, plenty of action, good story and enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

It would be like watching the last Harry Potter film, Avengers Endgame etc without seeing the others. Okay but you don't get anywhere near the same buzz or depth.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It would be like watching the last Harry Potter film, Avengers Endgame etc without seeing the others. Okay but you don't get anywhere near the same buzz or depth.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, thankfully we don’t all have the same tastes, I seen some utter sh!te with my lad, but got my own back when it was my turn to choose.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The problem is the original films were iconic for the time and so follow up films still tug on the heartstrings because they are films many grew up with. If you go into the series cold, looking at 70's and 80's effects through the eyes of what we are used to now then they will not age well.

Yoda is still a legend though, whatever era you watch him 

Click to expand...

Exactly this for me, grew up with Star Wars & its Skywalker saga now its time to see that come to what will hopefully be a fitting conclusion. 

Yoda is an absolute legend indeed, however Mrs Wolf is now obsessed with the Baby Yoda from the Mandalorian series..


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2019)

Star Wars is one thing that's past me by. Have seen one or two in the past, but not enthused to watch all of them. Not my bag.


----------



## triple_bogey (Dec 20, 2019)

Finally got onto Fast & Furious Presents: Hobbs & Shaw ...........Passed the time nicely.

But, Mike Oxmaul....


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 20, 2019)

The Vue are showing a Triple Bill.....

https://www.myvue.com/cinema/romford/event/star-wars-triple-bill/times

don’t think I could handle 8 and half hours though!


----------



## GB72 (Dec 20, 2019)

Star Wars is still big to me as it was my first experience of a blockbuster film in the late 70s. Never forget seeing those opening shots as a kid. 

Watched 2/3 of The Irishman last night, really enjoyed it so will watch the last hour tonight.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 20, 2019)

Star Wars - just got back from seeing it😲
Overall thoroughly enjoyed it, good scenes, tied everything together nicely from all the films across the saga, but I do now have a couple of new questions I need to ponder🤔

Oh and its always nice seeing Daisy Ridley 😉


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 20, 2019)

Christmas film 'shoot the glass' 
😁


----------



## casuk (Dec 21, 2019)

GB72 said:



			6 Underground, mindless violent action. Decent enough if you like Ryan Reynolds films. Michael Bay going totally OT on action and violence free of the studio system.
		
Click to expand...

The stupid one liners every couple of mins put me right of it,


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Wolf said:



			At least that has some interesting scenes 😂
		
Click to expand...

Much like Orikuro's  sofa lodger


----------



## Wolf (Dec 21, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Much like Orikuro's  sofa lodger 

Click to expand...

Until i see footage im not convinced it happened 😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Star Wars - just got back from seeing it😲
Overall thoroughly enjoyed it, good scenes, tied everything together nicely from all the films across the saga, but I do now have a couple of new questions I need to ponder🤔

Oh and its always nice seeing Daisy Ridley 😉
		
Click to expand...

Is she somehow related to Keira knightly ? Could be sisters such is the resemblance

Loved the film

Fitting end to the Skywalker saga


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 21, 2019)

Channel surfing and found Where eagles dare 😊.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 22, 2019)

Couldn’t find anything on Netflix that Mrs Hogie fancied watching so paid 6.99 to rent Rocketman for a week.  Thought it was excellent.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Is she somehow related to *Keira knightly* ? Could be sisters such is the resemblance

Loved the film

Fitting end to the Skywalker saga
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly indeed, but i think Daisy has something little more about her. Both very attractive though. 

Agreed totally very fitting end indeed, wraps it altogether nicely and corrects somethings that never got answered even in the original films. 



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Couldn’t find anything on Netflix that Mrs Hogie fancied watching so paid 6.99 to rent Rocketman for a week.  Thought it was excellent.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it wasn't very good, bit to overhyped for me in the end, which i thought was a shame as we were both looking forward to it, but felt it was more style over substance.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 22, 2019)

I enjoyed Star Wars, fitting ending but felt it was a bit rushed, like JJ Abrams had parts 2 and 3 of this trilogy written but only had 1 film to do it in. Quite a few retcons of the last film to fit the plot lines he wanted. Still, good film and will look forward to a second watch when the dvd comes out. One very surprising appearance I was not expecting


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 22, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Couldn’t find anything on Netflix that Mrs Hogie fancied watching so paid 6.99 to rent Rocketman for a week.  Thought it was excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Saw it on a plane and even though it was on a  mall screen with crappy audio, thoroughly enjoyed it. Dexter Fletcher is a great director of those type of films, try Sunshine on Leith if you haven't seen it, same director and concept as Rocketman but with Proclaimers songs.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 22, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Star Wars is still big to me as it was my first experience of a blockbuster film in the late 70s. Never forget seeing those opening shots as a kid.

W*atched 2/3 of The Irishman last night, really enjoyed it so will watch the last hour tonight*.
		
Click to expand...

I think I enjoyed it but it could have lost at least an hour with no impact on the story.  Plus Goodfellas is one of my favourite films ever and thought it didn't compare very well with that.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 22, 2019)

Calvary on film 4, enjoyed it, love Brendon Gleeson


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 23, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Calvary on film 4, enjoyed it, love Brendon Gleeson
		
Click to expand...

The Guard is the other film, of his, I've really enjoyed...
Same writer/director I believe...


----------



## inc0gnito (Dec 23, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Star Wars - just got back from seeing it😲
Overall thoroughly enjoyed it, good scenes, tied everything together nicely from all the films across the saga, but I do now have a couple of new questions I need to ponder🤔

Oh and its always nice seeing Daisy Ridley 😉
		
Click to expand...

I am in love with Daisy. Just say the word Daisy. Say the word...

Saw it last night myself with the missus. She loved it. I enjoyed it but it was definitely flawed. Nothing can compare to the originals. But that’s the nostalgia of growing up when star wars was at its peak. Just like the kids of today love Harry Potter and the Avengers films. Not for me and prob not so much for the next generation. 

I’d give Rise of Skywalker 4/5 based on visuals, production, atmosphere, excellent CGI and fight scenes, and mostly for not screwing it up too much.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 23, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			The Guard is the other film, of his, I've really enjoyed...
Same writer/director I believe...
		
Click to expand...

yes seen that when it was in the cinema, pretty good too


----------



## Midnight (Dec 23, 2019)

Just finished Tropic Thunder again. Not for everyone but I loved it . Tom Cruise is very funny in it.


----------



## larmen (Dec 23, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Star Wars - just got back from seeing it😲
Overall thoroughly enjoyed it, good scenes, tied everything together nicely from all the films across the saga, but I do now have a couple of new questions I need to ponder🤔

Oh and its always nice seeing Daisy Ridley 😉
		
Click to expand...

just downed exactly this.

It feels like an end end, not like a to be continued. But then, where there is money to be made ...

It really answered one big question to be, a little one it opened (Hux) I googled, but another biggie is open now. Will be an intermediate movie like Solo or Rougue one coming, I think.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm trying to get up to speed with the Star Wars films so I watched Solo earlier. A decent romp in fairness, loads of nods to the original series as expected and I didn't fall asleep once 😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 24, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Saw it on a plane and even though it was on a  mall screen with crappy audio, thoroughly enjoyed it. Dexter Fletcher is a great director of those type of films, try Sunshine on Leith if you haven't seen it, same director and concept as Rocketman but with Proclaimers songs.
		
Click to expand...

Yup - really enjoy SoL...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 24, 2019)

Watched the latest Halloween film yesterday. 
Why did I do that? 
As if it was going to be anything else but rubbish.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 24, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I'm trying to get up to speed with the Star Wars films so I watched Solo earlier. A decent romp in fairness, loads of nods to the original series as expected and I didn't fall asleep once 😁
		
Click to expand...

you did better than me, 4th time and still dozed off fot 15 mins in the middle


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 24, 2019)

Another one for Star Wars. Mixed emotions, 40yrs of watching means I can use that word. Some sentimental cameos, scenes etc but I didn't think the film itself was very good. It followed the set up, sequences, of past films, gave us nothing new. More disappointing, I ended up not caring about the lead characters 😢. Rey became whiney, her endless moody battles with Kylo were dull and repetitive. Fin and Po, I just didn't care about. Whenever Mark Hamill, Harrison Ford or Carrie Fisher appeared you could feel the cinema lift but this film was supposed to be about the new heroes, not the old ones. Their moments simply showed how we did care about them, the gap between the two eras evident.

This should be the end now. If they do chuck out another, money talks, then I'm afraid for the first time I would not go to watch.

My daughter loved it, apparently I'm just grumpy 😁


----------



## GB72 (Dec 24, 2019)

That was the big issue with the 3 new films, no new character was ever going to be the star of the film or lot lines with the original cast still there. It was good seeing them again but they were always going to be the stars over the new cast


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 24, 2019)

Family tradition we do a buffet lunch and watch a film.
This year was the lads choice and he went for the 1962 release of Godzilla v King Kong! Oh my days, dubbed in to English, men in rubber suits as the monsters, white people blackened to play the tribesman, so much wrong on every modern day level.

Some of the fight scenes were comedy gold. All done pre CGI and apparently it’s now a cult classic.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Another one for Star Wars. Mixed emotions, 40yrs of watching means I can use that word. *Some sentimental cameos, *scenes etc but I didn't think the film itself was very good. It followed the set up, sequences, of past films, gave us nothing new. More disappointing, I ended up not caring about the lead characters 😢. Rey became whiney, her endless moody battles with Kylo were dull and repetitive. Fin and Po, I just didn't care about. Whenever Mark Hamill, Harrison Ford or Carrie Fisher appeared you could feel the cinema lift but this film was supposed to be about the new heroes, not the old ones. Their moments simply showed how we did care about them, the gap between the two eras evident.

This should be the end now. If they do chuck out another, money talks, then I'm afraid for the first time I would not go to watch.

My daughter loved it, apparently I'm just grumpy 😁
		
Click to expand...

Was Jar Jar Binks in it?  Cool.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 24, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Was Jar Jar Binks in it?  Cool.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. Sadly not 🤣. They had Ewoks so I'm not sure why Jar Jar didn't get the gig as well.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 24, 2019)

another classic Xmas film ,Die Hard 2 , in film 4 later. 😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Another one for Star Wars. Mixed emotions, 40yrs of watching means I can use that word. Some sentimental cameos, scenes etc but I didn't think the film itself was very good. It followed the set up, sequences, of past films, gave us nothing new. More disappointing, I ended up not caring about the lead characters 😢. Rey became whiney, her endless moody battles with Kylo were dull and repetitive. Fin and Po, I just didn't care about. Whenever Mark Hamill, Harrison Ford or Carrie Fisher appeared you could feel the cinema lift but this film was supposed to be about the new heroes, not the old ones. Their moments simply showed how we did care about them, the gap between the two eras evident.

This should be the end now. If they do chuck out another, money talks, then I'm afraid for the first time I would not go to watch.

My daughter loved it, apparently I'm just grumpy 😁
		
Click to expand...


The Skywalker saga is over.. there will be more films


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2019)

Last Christmas.  Predictable does begin to cover it and "based on the songs of George Michael" is a bigger stretch than Nicola Sturgeon's accounts.


----------



## Piece (Dec 25, 2019)

Captain Marvel 3D. Not bad.
Glass. 🤔


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The Skywalker saga is over.. there will be more films
		
Click to expand...

😭😭😭. You are right, there is a theme park to fill, merchandise to sell. Unless the reviews are through the roof I will give it a miss. One for the next generation.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 25, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			The Guard is the other film, of his, I've really enjoyed...
Same writer/director I believe...
		
Click to expand...

The McDonagh brothers have have written/ directed and produced drawer full of good films between them

The Guard
Calvary
In Bruges
Seven Psychopaths 
War on Everyone
Three Billboards Outside Ebbing Missouri

not a film on that list that I didn’t enjoy.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			😭😭😭. You are right, there is a theme park to fill, merchandise to sell. Unless the reviews are through the roof I will give it a miss. One for the next generation.
		
Click to expand...

Have you watch their new series that mandelorian (excuse spelling) every old school star wars fan I know is raving about it


----------



## larmen (Dec 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Have you watch their new series that mandelorian (excuse spelling) every old school star wars fan I know is raving about it
		
Click to expand...

Is this the one running on the Disney streaming channel?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 25, 2019)

larmen said:



			Is this the one running on the Disney streaming channel?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it is


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Have you watch their new series that mandelorian (excuse spelling) every old school star wars fan I know is raving about it
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip 👍


----------



## Midnight (Dec 26, 2019)

Bit behind times but just watched Avengers - Endgame, thought it was a really good film, loads of action, some funny bits and some sad ones. 

Anyone who is a fan can you tell me if Loki is alive? How can someone else use Thor's hammer.? 

Cheers 

Midnight...


----------



## casuk (Dec 26, 2019)

Watched once upon a time in Hollywood, last night was decent even if I'm not the biggest Tarantino fan, like all his films cast is immense with great acting throughout


----------



## GB72 (Dec 26, 2019)

Midnight said:



			Bit behind times but just watched Avengers - Endgame, thought it was a really good film, loads of action, some funny bits and some sad ones.

Anyone who is a fan can you tell me if Loki is alive? How can someone else use Thor's hammer.?

Cheers

Midnight...
		
Click to expand...

Thank rs hammer can be used by anyone who is worthy, in fact there have been a number of Thors including one woman (Jane Foster) as for Loki, not sure but there is a Disney TV Loki series so either alive or set in the past. My guess is alive as too good a character to kill off.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 26, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Thank rs hammer can be used by anyone who is worthy, in fact there have been a number of Thors including one woman (Jane Foster) as for Loki, not sure but there is a Disney TV Loki series so either alive or set in the past. My guess is alive as too good a character to kill off.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers mate, first time for a long while that I have actually sat down for that length of time and been really into the film. 
Just wondered about Loki as he vanished with one of those stone things.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2019)

My Star Wars odyssey continues, watched Rogue One earlier, absolute belter.
No messing about, no pointless scenes as a nod to the past, proper pedal to the metal Star Wars fun. I mean when Vader walked in 🙀
 As good as the first three imo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2019)

Stand by me,one of my favorite films.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 27, 2019)

Saw latest Star Wars movie today as it's a 12a I had to for my 10yo. Whilst fairly watchable and a much improved acting performance by Daisy Ridley imo for me the plot just seemed like a rerun of several that have gone before. Visually impressive but same old same old overhyped SW. 6.5/10.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 27, 2019)

Just watching _Sicario,   I had forgotten how good it is. _


----------



## Wolf (Dec 27, 2019)

Just watched latest Jumanji offering, they should have left it at the last film absolutely terrible. But that being said Karen Gillan made it bearableand easy on the eyes


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 27, 2019)

Midnight said:



			Just watching _Sicario,   I had forgotten how good it is. _

Click to expand...

Still waiting for sicario 3.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 27, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Still waiting for sicario 3.
		
Click to expand...

Snap mate, it's one of those films I really hope gets  made. 👍🏾👍🏾🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 28, 2019)

" Our souls At Night " on Netflix, a gentle easy watch film for us in our twilight years. Staring Jane Fonda and Robert Redford.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 30, 2019)

A long overdue return to Mrs Brown on BBC Films
Judi Dench, Geoffrey Palmer and the windswept and interesting chap.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 30, 2019)

Fighting with my Family. Decent, light background stuff based on the WWE star Paige who came from Norwich. Quite funny in places


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2019)

Been to see the latest Jumanji film today,we all really enjoyed it.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 30, 2019)

Just back from seeing Star Wars. Very satisfying.👍


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 30, 2019)

After being harangued by a few mates to watch Kill Bill Vol 1 we finally got around to it tonight.
Well what can I say, Tarrantino is still a sheiite director 🤔🤣


----------



## Wolf (Dec 30, 2019)

Just watched Knives Out, old school style Murder Mystery with a good cast. Light hearted and enjoyable.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 30, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			After being harangued by a few mates to watch Kill Bill Vol 1 we finally got around to it tonight.
Well what can I say, Tarrantino is still a sheiite director 🤔🤣
		
Click to expand...

Not just me then that think his films are drivel.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 31, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			After being harangued by a few mates to watch Kill Bill Vol 1 we finally got around to it tonight.
Well what can I say, Tarrantino is still a sheiite director 🤔🤣
		
Click to expand...

😳😲😳😲


----------



## Piece (Dec 31, 2019)

Cats. Not the musical, nor the latest cinema film. The animation version. Still cr4p!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 1, 2020)

I watched the Inbetweeners movie (again) last night. It always makes me laugh and reminds me of my early days in the navy and "runs ashore" in foreign ports.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2020)

My daughter has just come back from Cats. "It was bad dad, so bad. Hard to describe, just bad"

Anyone seen it on the stage? How did that work and this bomb so badly? I don't believe they have changed much so why do theatre people like it but film followers not?


----------



## larmen (Jan 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My daughter has just come back from Cats. "It was bad dad, so bad. Hard to describe, just bad"

Anyone seen it on the stage? How did that work and this bomb so badly? I don't believe they have changed much so why do theatre people like it but film followers not?
		
Click to expand...

i heard that a lot, will be waiting for the dvd

Seen the stage show when Nicole Scherzinger was singing the Grizabella role.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2020)

larmen said:



			i heard that a lot, will be waiting for the dvd

Seen the stage show when Nicole Scherzinger was singing the Grizabella role.
		
Click to expand...

What did you think of the stage show?


----------



## larmen (Jan 2, 2020)

I liked it, but weird fits I well on stage. Not much of a story arc, but entertaining. One of Webber’s better ones.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2020)

Stage show is superb - Cats was always going to be a hard move across to films because it’s strange on the stage show so I’m not surprised people won’t be fans of it 

But the CGI has fallen flat in a big way which hasn’t helped.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 2, 2020)

Star Wars; The Rise of Skywalker.  Mrs BiM, who is the family Star Wars fan, says it's brilliant, it was a nice touch to bring the old characters in & it tied everything up nicely.

BiM, who is not a fan of the franchise & was dragged along somewhat reluctantly, says it is a spectacular piece of cinematography & special effects and is an okay watch as a story in its own right if you don't know the rest of the story from the other films.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2020)

The Gentlemen; typical Guy Richie fare and none the worse for it.  Hugh Grant actually plays something far removed from the English upper class twit that he normally does, and does it brilliantly, as do all the main players, and the truth about Croydon is finally revealed .  A word or warning; if you don't like the gynaecological swearword, give it a miss.

Mrs BiM said it was alright...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2020)

JoJo Rabbit; do yourself a favour, buy 2 tickets and given to someone you dislike intensely.  That way, you can do something useful for 2 hours and derive further satisfaction knowing that someone else is suffering the steaming pile of  that you would otherwise have been watching.

You're welcome.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2020)

Mrs Hogie and I watched _The Shawshank Redemption_ over the break.  I'd seen in before - but she hadn't - though she'd heard how good it is.  And she agreed - it is very, very good.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 6, 2020)

Van Helsing,  bloody brilliant film that bombed at the box office because it was released the weekend of the twin towers getting flattened. 
Just watched it again today and it's still a great watch


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Gentlemen; typical Guy Richie fare and none the worse for it.  Hugh Grant actually plays something far removed from the English upper class twit that he normally does, and does it brilliantly, as do all the main players, and the truth about Croydon is finally revealed .  A word or warning; if you don't like the gynaecological swearword, give it a miss.

Mrs BiM said it was alright... 

Click to expand...

Saw it Saturday evening, thought it was really good. Hugh Grant is fantastic, as is Colin Farrell, well worth a watch.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2020)

Watched Get Carter for the umpteenth time last year. Definitely one of my favourite Michael Caine films


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 7, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			........  A word or warning; if you don't like the gynaecological swearword, give it a miss.... 

Click to expand...

Most of his films of this ilk have a lot of bad language, but to be fair, it is used with great comedic effect


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 7, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stage show is superb - Cats was always going to be a hard move across to films because it’s strange on the stage show so I’m not surprised people won’t be fans of it

But the CGI has fallen flat in a big way which hasn’t helped.
		
Click to expand...

From the of it that I've seen the CGI of the actors/cats just makes the cats look weirdly spooky - alien-like rather than cat-like.  And as one reviewer mentions, the cats are often going around with their tails ram-rod straight up in the air - and that looks - erm - suggestive?  Apart from that it sounds like the majority of the film is a series of songs introducing each of the main cats - around which nothing much then happens.  And some cats wear clothes and others don't.  Either cats do or they don't you might imagine.  Not enticed by it - though maybe out of a morbid curiosity...

However 1917 looks quite a different kettle of fish...


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 7, 2020)

The Legend of Barney Thomson
We quite enjoyed this.  It helps if you understand the Glasgow humour but a good dark comedy nonetheless.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 7, 2020)

My son treat me to the new Star wars film last night in 3D at The Imax. I haven't seen any other the newer films - Return of the Jedi was the last one but I really, really enjoyed it. The effects were amazing, i thought the story line was decent, well acted and the sound was unbelievable especially in the Imax. 9 popcorns out of 10.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 7, 2020)

Robster59 said:



The Legend of Barney Thomson
We quite enjoyed this.  It helps if you understand the Glasgow humour but a good dark comedy nonetheless.
		
Click to expand...

Will have a look out for this.  I'm reading William McIlvanney's _Laidlaw - The Papers of Tony Veitch_ at the moment - Glasgow gangland stuff of the early 1980s, gruesome, violent and rather Glaswegian funny in parts...so this film sounds right up my street.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 7, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Will have a look out for this.  I'm reading William McIlvanney's _Laidlaw - The Papers of Tony Veitch_ at the moment - Glasgow gangland stuff of the early 1980s, gruesome, violent and rather Glaswegian funny in parts...so this film sounds right up my street.
		
Click to expand...

I got it on BBC iPlayer.  It's not gangland but darkly comic rather than dark.  Unfortunately it looks like they've taken it off now.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000c8fb


----------



## Wolf (Jan 8, 2020)

1917.. Just watched it through a stream link. I won't post any spoilers as know a few on here are keen to see it. But i have to say I was massively underwhelmed by it..


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 8, 2020)

Just watched Lowrey, good story and well acted by Timothy Spall.
Also recently 'The boy who harnessed the wind'  good drama.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 8, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Will have a look out for this.  I'm reading William McIlvanney's _Laidlaw - The Papers of Tony Veitch_ at the moment - Glasgow gangland stuff of the early 1980s, gruesome, violent and rather Glaswegian funny in parts...so this film sounds right up my street.
		
Click to expand...

 THE WEE MAN is worth a watch, a factually based story about Glasgow's gangland wars, Paul Ferris, the Thompson family it was available on BBC iPlayer .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 8, 2020)

Wolf said:



			1917.. Just watched it through a stream link. I won't post any spoilers as know a few on here are keen to see it. But i have to say I was massively underwhelmed by it..
		
Click to expand...

The trailer I saw tonight made it look excellent. Is it one of those films where the trailer is actually better than the actual film?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The trailer I saw tonight made it look excellent. Is it one of those films where the trailer is actually better than the actual film?
		
Click to expand...

I'll tell you Sunday night...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm going to have to disagree with BiM on this. Jojo Rabbit, I loved it. Funny, very funny at times, different and occasionally moving. Well worth a watch.

Big hats off in particular to the young lead. He has to carry the film and he does superbly.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The trailer I saw tonight made it look excellent. Is it one of those films where the trailer is actually better than the actual film?
		
Click to expand...

I was really looking forward to it what with the trailers, the cast and reviews. Don't get me wrong it's decent and cinematography is good being as its shot as a 1 continuous scene style footage. But the actual story, depth of characters and coincidence of how things happen just left me flat and feeling a little underwhelmed by  the whole thing. I won't say anything about the story line as people need to see it first but I've seen much better tbh.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The trailer I saw tonight made it look excellent. Is it one of those films where the trailer is actually better than the actual film?
		
Click to expand...

Needs to be seen on a big screen... The bigger the better...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 9, 2020)

I like re-watching films from my younger days... Fifty+ years on from my first viewing  The Graduate remains a great watch...


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2020)

Rewatched Sexy Beast. Had forgotten quite how much swearing it has, and how weird and muddled it gets in the middle. Still good though.


----------



## rksquire (Jan 9, 2020)

Agree that JoJo Rabbit is excellent, although maybe to everyone's sense of humour.  The 2 young characters are excellent, and there is a depth / poignancy between the humour that comes across.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2020)

Enjoy watching old B&W stuff shown on Talking Pictures TV and classics on TCM.  Last TP TV watch was an Agatha Christie - _Murder She Said_ (1961).  Bit far fetched story - but fun with Margaret Rutherford - and Ron Goodwin's music is iconic - everyone of a certain age will recognise it.  Fun Boy Three did a version - and spot her golf clubs and bag in the video - that's the sort of bag and set I started playing with 






TCM movie queued to watch - Michael Caine in _The Ipcress File_


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2020)

Bridge of Spies, couple of years old but a totally enthralling film


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I was really looking forward to it what with the trailers, the cast and reviews. Don't get me wrong it's decent and cinematography is good being as its shot as a 1 continuous scene style footage. But the actual story, depth of characters and coincidence of how things happen just left me flat and feeling a little underwhelmed by  the whole thing. I won't say anything about the story line as people need to see it first *but I've seen much better tbh.*

Click to expand...

Out of interest, what would you consider much better?  As I'm watching it Sunday it would be interesting to have a benchmark for comparison.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Out of interest, what would you consider much better?  As I'm watching it Sunday it would be interesting to have a benchmark for comparison.
		
Click to expand...

If we talk purely war films Saving Private Ryan from the cinematic perspective was imo much better. Black Hawk down was better from a gritty war perspective, Hurt Locker of what it's like to be inside the minds of people. I just found 1917 to be to coincidental with its story telling and even parts seem to be taken from other films but slightly rehashed with the big blockbuster theatrics to give it some extra weight (couple of scenes reminiscent of Saving Private Ryan and a another could be ripped straight from Gallipoli just a different background) 

Its hard to give a direct comparison as blockbuster movies go there isnt really anything directly comparible as there aren't really any WW1 movies, so it is indirect comparisons as above. I think you'll enjoy the cinematography of it, the scores are well placed but overall as a story and the story telling for me is a little flat and as i said before coincidental in how it plays out and how characters move on in the story, i can't give a full opinion on that without giving away 2 or 3 huge spoilers so will have to revisit that when a few have seen it so can discuss more openly.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



			If we talk purely war films Saving Private Ryan from the cinematic perspective was imo much better. Black Hawk down was better from a gritty war perspective, Hurt Locker of what it's like to be inside the minds of people. I just found 1917 to be to coincidental with its story telling and even parts seem to be taken from other films but slightly rehashed with the big blockbuster theatrics to give it some extra weight (couple of scenes reminiscent of Saving Private Ryan and a another could be ripped straight from Gallipoli just a different background)

Its hard to give a direct comparison as blockbuster movies go there isnt really anything directly comparible as there aren't really any WW1 movies, so it is indirect comparisons as above. I think you'll enjoy the cinematography of it, the scores are well placed but overall as a story and the story telling for me is a little flat and as i said before coincidental in how it plays out and how characters move on in the story, i can't give a full opinion on that without giving away 2 or 3 huge spoilers so will have to revisit that when a few have seen it so can discuss more openly.
		
Click to expand...

Okay, thanks, wouldn't disagree with those assessments so it will be interesting where I stand with 1917.  Out of interest, did you see Hacksaw Ridge, and if so what did you think?


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Okay, thanks, wouldn't disagree with those assessments so it will be interesting where I stand with 1917.  Out of interest, did you see Hacksaw Ridge, and if so what did you think?
		
Click to expand...

I've actually been slack there and haven't got round to watching it  may do that over the weekend as im off and no golf.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2020)

I ended up watching the first IT film the other day for some reason. Not my cup of tea at all. I don't like horrors anyway, but I'm not even sure this qualifies as one since none of it was scary. The clown only had about 8 lines of dialogue in between floating towards people and trying to grab them. In the end he's defeated by a few children holding sticks. Lot of nonsense.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



			If we talk purely war films Saving Private Ryan from the cinematic perspective was imo much better. Black Hawk down was better from a gritty war perspective, Hurt Locker of what it's like to be inside the minds of people. I just found 1917 to be to coincidental with its story telling and even parts seem to be taken from other films but slightly rehashed with the big blockbuster theatrics to give it some extra weight (couple of scenes reminiscent of Saving Private Ryan and a another could be ripped straight from Gallipoli just a different background) 

Its hard to give a direct comparison as blockbuster movies go there isnt really anything directly comparible as there aren't really any WW1 movies, so it is indirect comparisons as above. I think you'll enjoy the cinematography of it, the scores are well placed but overall as a story and the story telling for me is a little flat and as i said before coincidental in how it plays out and how characters move on in the story, i can't give a full opinion on that without giving away 2 or 3 huge spoilers so will have to revisit that when a few have seen it so can discuss more openly.
		
Click to expand...

All Quiet on the Western Front is one of the great war  films of all time... The  B/W version from  1930... War Horse is a more recent WW1 film...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 9, 2020)

Watched Invincible yesterday. 2006 sports film I'd somehow missed. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			All Quiet on the Western Front is one of the great war  films of all time... The  B/W version from  1930... War Horse is a more recent WW1 film...
		
Click to expand...

Not seen either film so can't comment on how good they are and War Horse doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Watched Invincible yesterday. 2006 sports film I'd somehow missed. Really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

If you enjoyed that try Undefeated, a documentary but absolutely sublime. One of my favourite films of the last 10 years.

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/undefeated_2012


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			If you enjoyed that try Undefeated, a documentary but absolutely sublime. One of my favourite films of the last 10 years.

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/undefeated_2012

Click to expand...

Thanks. I'll check that out.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 11, 2020)

I think I've just watched the worst film ever made. Stuck with it thinking how bad could it really get and was I watching a comedy/tongue in cheek and missing that element. Nope - Googled it and a serious horror film it seems. Us (2019)...total and utter twaddle. So much so it got me angry


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 12, 2020)

I love all the old black and white movies and have just watched one of the very very best .
To kill a mockingbird .
 Absolutely brilliant acting from the children and GREGORY PECK.
 5star movie.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 12, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I think I've just watched the worst film ever made. Stuck with it thinking how bad could it really get and was I watching a comedy/tongue in cheek and missing that element. Nope - Googled it and a serious horror film it seems. Us (2019)...total and utter twaddle. So much so it got me angry 

Click to expand...

Yep I wasted 2hrs of my life on it.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 12, 2020)

I don't believe that cinema is shot on film anymore.
What would we title this thread if we were being technically correct?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 12, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yep I wasted 2hrs of my life on it.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly felt a well of frustration building as I kept sticking with it hoping for something! It was just plain stupid as...should have trusted my instincts once the stupid thing with the stupid voice appeared and swtiched off!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 12, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I don't believe that cinema is shot on film anymore.
What would we title this thread if we were being technically correct?
		
Click to expand...

Still a few using 'real' film... Star Wars and Bond for example...


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 12, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Still a few using 'real' film... Star Wars and Bond for example...
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. I didn't realize that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			1917.. Just watched it through a stream link. I won't post any spoilers as know a few on here are keen to see it. But i have to say I was massively underwhelmed by it..
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			The trailer I saw tonight made it look excellent. Is it one of those films where the trailer is actually better than the actual film?
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			I'll tell you Sunday night... 

Click to expand...

1917; I loved the way it was a continuous shot film, I don't remember seeing that used before.  The detail of the sets was stunning (and is deserving of being seem on a big screen), the futility of the "war to end all wars" was fully conveyed, the utter waste of lives infuriated me and the were some poignant moments in the film.  But there was something missing that I can't put my finger on.  Maybe the story was a little too simplistic (although to use that format of filming might preclude anything more complicated).  I'd disagree with Wolf's assessment that it was massively underwhelming, but I certainly didn't enjoy it as much as I hoped I would, nor was I as impressed with it as I thought I would be.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 13, 2020)

Watched _Goodfellas _over the weekend - never watched before and thought it was a prequel to _The Irishmen_ - once watched quite obviously it isn't.

But what an excellent film is _Goodfellas.  _I'd read rave reviews about it - and it delivered in spades.  Brilliant and I would certainly watch it again.

Next - _The Irishman_


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 13, 2020)

Watched Knives Out last night, really enjoyable who dun it type film. Definitely worth a watch


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2020)

Finally got round to watching John Wick 3... Jesus I wish I hadn't bothered what a god awful film that was and to think its set up for a 4th


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Finally got round to watching John Wick 3... Jesus I wish I hadn't bothered what a god awful film that was and to think its set up for a 4th
		
Click to expand...


I watched it before Christmas and agree. Absolute tripe.

Watched the first episode of The Outsider last night on sky Atlantic. Brilliant start.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 14, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			All Quiet on the Western Front is one of the great war  films of all time... The  B/W version from  1930... War Horse is a more recent WW1 film...
		
Click to expand...

Paths of Glory.  A great First World War film that seems to be forgotten.  Directed by Stanley Kubrick and starring Kirk Douglas.  A deep look at the tragedy and futility of war.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Finally got round to watching John Wick 3... Jesus I wish I hadn't bothered what a god awful film that was and to think its set up for a 4th
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was amazing how badly professional assassins could shoot in the first one, I was absolutely gobsmacked at how much worse they'd got with two more films worth of practice.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2020)

Just got back from watching 1917 on a meerkats 2 for 1. Me and missis T loved it. I think part of the problem with the film is  some of the trailers in selling it actually spoil it. It has an all star cast. If cinema ever does smells to go with the films you would be throwing your rocks up. 
it is definatey one of those films that needs to be seen on a big screen ( or Oleg tv).  Couple of times me and Missis T jumped out of our skins.
Re war films, ironically the last film we saw was midway. It is a stonker.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I think I've* just watched the worst film ever made. *Stuck with it thinking how bad could it really get and was I watching a comedy/tongue in cheek and missing that element. Nope - Googled it and a serious horror film it seems. Us (2019)...total and utter twaddle. So much so it got me angry 

Click to expand...

You can't have!  That position is, and always will be, held by the Blair Witch Project.

Recently seen Jojo Rabbit - really good and the young lad Roman Davis was brilliant. Knives Out was ok but what the hell was that accent that Daniel Craig was trying to portray??


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 15, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			You can't have!  That position is, and always will be, held by the Blair Witch Project.

Recently seen Jojo Rabbit - really good and the young lad Roman Davis was brilliant. Knives Out was ok but what the hell was that accent that Daniel Craig was trying to portray??
		
Click to expand...

The worst film ever is Stormbirds. This is truly dire, and trumps the rubbish that is plan 9 from outer space quite easily. At least plan 9 had Bella Lugosi for some of it, until he died.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I think I've just watched the worst film ever made. Stuck with it thinking how bad could it really get and was I watching a comedy/tongue in cheek and missing that element. Nope - Googled it and a serious horror film it seems. Us (2019)...total and utter twaddle. So much so it got me angry 

Click to expand...

which film?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			You can't have!  That position is, and always will be, held by the Blair Witch Project.

Recently seen Jojo Rabbit - really good and the young lad Roman Davis was brilliant. Knives Out was ok but what the hell was that accent that Daniel Craig was trying to portray??
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			The worst film ever is Stormbirds. This is truly dire, and trumps the rubbish that is plan 9 from outer space quite easily. At least plan 9 had Bella Lugosi for some of it, until he died.
		
Click to expand...

I will throw in both The Sheltering Sky, holy cow that was dull but my then girlfriend would not let me leave the cinema, and Charlies Angels, the Cameron Diaz, Drew Barrymore shocker.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Finally got round to watching John Wick 3... Jesus I wish I hadn't bothered what a god awful film that was and to think its set up for a 4th
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was good fun myself, didn't take it too seriously. The only bit I didn't like was that fight where they kept breaking the panes of glass over and over again, that was way too long and overdone. And I agree, I didn't like the ending very much. But good fun otherwise. Essentially the film was just a dispassionate list of items John Wick can kill people with. A book? Check. A horse? Yep.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 15, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			which film?
		
Click to expand...

Us (2019). Only bother if you want to see just how bad it is!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Us (2019). Only bother if you want to see just how bad it is!
		
Click to expand...

If you fancy wasting another couple of hours of your life give “Searching” a watch 🥱


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 15, 2020)

I'd offer It Follows to the complete and utter cinematic garbage list, but I can't tell you how much of your life you'll waste.

It was an Odeon Screen Unseen offering, and we only lasted half an hour, and were nowhere near the earliest to leave.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Us (2019). Only bother if you want to see just how bad it is!
		
Click to expand...

just googled it and i#ll take your word for it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 15, 2020)

Mrs BiM suggests Free Fire as a complete waste of 90 minutes of your life, but I didn't mind it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 15, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			If you fancy wasting another couple of hours of your life give “Searching” a watch 🥱
		
Click to expand...

I already have - sadly. Annoying as most films don't get beyond 20 minutes and if I'm not into it then it's off...those two got through my filter!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 15, 2020)

Just watched the series 'Rebelion' about the Irish revolution. Very well acted and gripping drama.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 16, 2020)

We Watched 1917 yesterday.
Asked Lady Doon if she had enjoyed it and she replied 'It's not really the type of film you enjoy, but it was a very good film'
Spot on as usual.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 16, 2020)

If you want a rubbish film then ad astra is the daddy


----------



## Wolf (Jan 16, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			If you want a rubbish film then ad astra is the daddy
		
Click to expand...

That is so very true.. I've no idea how i sat through it. Absolute utter trash.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2020)

Off to see 1917 this afternoon. Not been to the cinema since Return of the King from LOTR.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2020)

Toy Story 4, magical, get the hankies ready 

Got 1917 lined up for tomorrow evening so watch this space


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2020)

1917.  not the film  I hoped it would be. decent, but not amazing. I found the close focus annoying too.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 18, 2020)

Bad Boys for Life.  Billed as an action comedy; won't bother the Oscars but gets a Ronseal award for doing exactly what it says on the tin.  Good story with a few  twists, excellent action sequences, people that can shoot straighter than the ones in John Wick, some great humour & Will Smith being Will Smith, which is a good thing.  Thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 19, 2020)

Don’t often go to the cinema however got a babysitter in last night and went to watch The Gentlemen. Thought it was brilliant. Funny and violent although the violence isn’t over the top. If you like Lock Stock and Snatch then you’ll love this.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2020)

Just Mercy.  

Based on a true story, it is powerful, moving, a damning indictment on the American judicial system and a stunning omission from the Oscar nominations, the reason for which is blindingly obvious.

Just see it.

And if you do stay for the credits, there’s a few bits in there that need seeing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2020)

Bombshell. The subject matter is as serious as that in Just Mercy, but the manner of the film (think The Big Short) almost belittled it. Didn’t show Trump or Fox News in a good light but I didn’t need to waste 2 hours to learn that. It may have suffered for us watching it immediately after Just Mercy but I don’t think so, more the wrong style for the subject for us. That said, the slide at the start of the credits shows how seriously the lawyers took it so maybe it was the right tone...


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 19, 2020)

1917, the missus nailed it, good but not great.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2020)

Watched a couple of films over the weekend.

Glass - not what I expected really. McAvoy was extraordinary in it, but overall the film was a little disappointing. 

The Upside - I thought this was superb. The chemistry between Cranston and Hart was great. Very funny in places and heartbreaking in others. It is a remake of a French film, but I hadn't seen the original so avoided any comparisons with that. If you don't know what it is - Cranston plays a quadriplegic who's in a chair and needs a full time carer, Hart gets offered the job despite being grossly underqualified, for reasons you'd have to watch and see as I won't spoil it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 20, 2020)

Tried to watch 6 Underground on Netflix last night. Awful, awful film, gave it an hour but had lost interest in half that time. Lots of action but no story (wasn't really expecting one), but just an awful film full of glossy crashes and explosions.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Tried to watch 6 Underground on Netflix last night. Awful, awful film, gave it an hour but had lost interest in half that time. Lots of action but no story (wasn't really expecting one), but just an awful film full of glossy crashes and explosions.
		
Click to expand...

We also watched the first half of that the other week, wife fell asleep so we said we'd finish it another day. Completely forgot to go back and finish it, haha.


----------



## sam85 (Jan 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We also watched the first half of that the other week, wife fell asleep so we said we'd finish it another day. Completely forgot to go back and finish it, haha.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't manage to get past the car chase at the very beginning of the film!!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 20, 2020)

sam85 said:



			I didn't manage to get past the car chase at the very beginning of the film!!
		
Click to expand...

Wish we'd bothered to stop there


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 20, 2020)

We got through about 6 films yesterday. The first 5 were canned after 15 minutes top but we finall stuck with The Frozen Ground and really enjoyed it (if enjoyed is the right word)! 2013 though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 20, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We got through about 6 films yesterday. The first 5 were canned after 15 minutes top but we finall stuck with The Frozen Ground and really enjoyed it (if enjoyed is the right word)! 2013 though.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Amanda, you know you can’t do that; what didn’t make the cut... 🤔


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Come on Amanda, you know you can’t do that; what didn’t make the cut... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

From memory...

Pond Life
Sometimes Always Never (that got about 10 mins tops...weird)
The Best of Enemies
Unsane - but we think we'd seen it before!

That may have been it!


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 20, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			1917, the missus nailed it, good but not great.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with that.  We saw this Saturday night.  The camerawork is excellent as are the reproductions of the battlefield but it just didn't really grab me.  A decent enough film but not one I'd go out of my way to watch again.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I'd agree with that.  We saw this Saturday night.  The camerawork is excellent as are the reproductions of the battlefield but it just didn't really grab me.  A decent enough film but not one I'd go out of my way to watch again.
		
Click to expand...

I found the camera work quite distracting. A technical marvel, maybe, but I found myself watching this, and not the story.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I found the camera work quite distracting. A technical marvel, maybe, but I found myself watching this, and not the story.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness I think you have a point.  The quality of the camerawork is excellent but it can be distracting.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I'd agree with that.  We saw this Saturday night.  The camerawork is excellent as are the reproductions of the battlefield but it just didn't really grab me.  A decent enough film but not one I'd go out of my way to watch again.
		
Click to expand...

Yes exactly, I didn't really bond with the main characters either which didn't help.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2020)

A million Little Pieces, about an addict / alcoholic going through rehab. 6 out of 10 .
 But the guy could've been a porn star, the wife nearly fell of her perch lol


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 21, 2020)

_The Big Sleep _(on TCM).  A 1946 B&W classic.  Bogart and Bacall brilliant, with great dry humour and the real-life sexual attraction between them just there in front of our eyes...  And all - I mean ALL - the girls in the film are gorgeous (in a 1940s way - want a sexy book shop assistant - you got one) - and ALL want Bogart's P.I. Philip Marlowe character - even the taxi driver - like a very early James Bond.  Worth catching.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 21, 2020)

Watched the live action version of Aladdin on Sky. Really just cannot see the point. Looks great in places on screen but the whole point of good Disney animation is that they are pretty much timeless and so just repeating it in live action seems a total waste of time, especially as so much is CGI so basically swapping one form of animation for another.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bad Boys for Life.  Billed as an action comedy; won't bother the Oscars but gets a Ronseal award for doing exactly what it says on the tin.  Good story with a few  twists, excellent action sequences, people that can shoot straighter than the ones in John Wick, some great humour & Will Smith being Will Smith, which is a good thing.  Thoroughly enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

Good film, agree with the above, sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2020)

Silver Linings Playbook, for about the 4th time.
Proper belter of a film, real top quality.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 25, 2020)

Finished two films this weekend - could be a record! Escape Room and The Keeper. Thought I knew the Bert Trautman story but not some of the tragic events in his private life.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2020)

Little Women finished the evening. It's a bit confusing for the first hour with the time shifts, but once it got going it was superb. Really classy film, must watch IMO.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Little Women finished the evening. It's a bit confusing for the first hour with the time shifts, but once it got going it was superb. Really classy film, must watch IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Just how little are these women?
Is it a fetish film?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 26, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Just how little are these women?
Is it a fetish film?
		
Click to expand...

Think Hobbits.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Finished two films this weekend - could be a record! Escape Room and The Keeper. Thought I knew the Bert Trautman story but not some of the tragic events in his private life.
		
Click to expand...

Escape room any good? 
I watched one recently,but not the one that’s just come on sky cinema.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 26, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Escape room any good?
I watched one recently,but not the one that’s just come on sky cinema.
		
Click to expand...

It was - watched it through which is always a positive! Kind of Crystal Maze on Crystal Meth!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			It was - watched it through which is always a positive! Kind of Crystal Maze on Crystal Meth!
		
Click to expand...

Give Truth or Dare a watch.
It doesn’t get a great  rating on IMDB,but I thought it was pretty good.
Sky cinema


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 26, 2020)

Get Out

Recorded it a few months ago, watched it last night. Thought it was great. Jordan Peele is shaping up to be a really good director, Us is excellent as well.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Get Out

Recorded it a few months ago, watched it last night. Thought it was great. Jordan Peele is shaping up to be a really good director, Us is excellent as well.
		
Click to expand...

I thought both were pretty terrible.
US the worst of the two.

Each to their own tho.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 26, 2020)

Good job we all have different tastes - some posts up I said Us was the worst film ever made!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 26, 2020)

6 Days, really good recounting of the Iranian embassy siege. Jamie Bell & Mark Strong the 2 main lead characters performed brilliantly and very gritty. Also surprising to find out during the post credits one of the gunman survived and was paroled in 2008, I always thought they'd all been killed in the attack.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 26, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Good job we all have different tastes - some posts up I said Us was the worst film ever made!
		
Click to expand...

watched Us last week, really enjoyed it!


----------



## Piece (Jan 26, 2020)

First Man. Really good bio-film about the years leading up to the first lunar landing.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			It was - watched it through which is always a positive! Kind of Crystal Maze on Crystal Meth!
		
Click to expand...

Yep a decent watch. 
No doubt the sequel will be shocking.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			watched Us last week, really enjoyed it!
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it’s marmite.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Little Women finished the evening. It's a bit confusing for the first hour with the time shifts, but once it got going it was superb. Really classy film, must watch IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I went to see this with the Missus.  She liked it but not really my thing.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 26, 2020)

Parasite, bloody great film.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 26, 2020)

Just watching another black and white classic 
The Maltese Falcon 
Love the old Bogey movies


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 26, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Finished two films this weekend - could be a record! Escape Room and The Keeper. Thought I knew the Bert Trautman story but not some of the tragic events in his private life.
		
Click to expand...

odd I watched The keeper last week and enjoyed it. Full stadiums as well 😁 had a read on Wikipedia afterwards.  Its sad that Germany would not let him play for the national team as he was not playing in Germany. He may well have had a World Cup winners medal. Saw him a fair few years back when he came out at half time at one of the games. Me old man was at Wembley when he broke his neck. Another part of our clubs “ no history”. 🤔😉


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 26, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			odd I watched The keeper last week and enjoyed it. Full stadiums as well 😁 had a read on Wikipedia afterwards.  Its sad that Germany would not let him play for the national team as he was not playing in Germany. He may well have had a World Cup winners medal. Saw him a fair few years back when he came out at half time at one of the games. Me old man was at Wembley when he broke his neck. Another part of our clubs “ no history”. 🤔😉
		
Click to expand...

My Dad told me the story when I was a kid. He admitted to shouting at the TV "get up you Kraut" etc (he had fought in the war)...said he felt terrible when the news he'd broken his neck came out.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 26, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Give Truth or Dare a watch.
It doesn’t get a great  rating on IMDB,but I thought it was pretty good.
Sky cinema
		
Click to expand...

A decent watch and one I'd skipped as the synopsis sounded a bit too scary for my liking (like that one about the video tape...whatever it was called, freaked me out). I sometimes think directors go too far with a theme and the gurning faces were such an instance! Probably made for a US audience so the baddies had to be blindingly obvious!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			A decent watch and one I'd skipped as the synopsis sounded a bit too scary for my liking (like that one about the video tape...whatever it was called, freaked me out). I sometimes think directors go too far with a theme and the gurning faces were such an instance! Probably made for a US audience so the baddies had to be blindingly obvious!
		
Click to expand...

like you I rate a film if I manage to watch it to the end,this one I did. 

Takes longer to choose a film to watch than it does to watch it 🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 26, 2020)

The weekends film fest ended with The Peanut Butter Falcon. Really enjoyable road trip style movie.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2020)

The Personal History of David Copperfield.  Madcap, amusing and entertaining, I wouldn't rave about it but equally I don't feel I wasted my time seeing it.  If it sounds like I'm not sure about it, that's because I am.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Silver Linings Playbook, for about the 4th time.
Proper belter of a film, real top quality.
		
Click to expand...

This has been on my list of films to watch for ages, haven't got round to it yet.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 31, 2020)

Ride - watched it all the way through. Ending slightly unsatisfactory but otherwise pretty good.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 2, 2020)

Another decent watch last night - must be on a roll. Mind you it started with ditching one after 20 minutes (Out of Blue) but then Can You Ever Forgive Me was a really good watch. Synopsis not that inviting but I'm beginning to realise that's often a good thing.


----------



## Piece (Feb 2, 2020)

Yesterday. Not bad Working Title flick.

Mortal Engines. 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2020)

Piece said:



			Yesterday. Not bad Working Title flick.

Mortal Engines. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed Yesterday, a light and easy watch.

Did you make it to the end of Mortal Engines? I gave up after 30 minutes.


----------



## Piece (Feb 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Enjoyed Yesterday, a light and easy watch.

Did you make it to the end of Mortal Engines? I gave up after 30 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

I did. I can see why you gave up. It got slightly, ever so slightly, better. It went from Metro to an Allegro! 🤣


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 8, 2020)

Watched two films yesterday:

1917, good film, enjoyed it, but if I'm honest, not really sure why it's getting so many plaudits and nominations. 

The Dirt. Not remotely a Motley Crue fan, couldn't name a single song of theirs if I tried, but I watched it on recommendation from a couple of mates, and really enjoyed it. Wasn't a metal head when growing up, although I did like a few heavy rock bands, surprised myself by liking the music in the film. Wasn't until almost at the end that I realised the drummer is Tommy Lee of that Pamela Anderson tape fame. Similar vein to Bohemian Rhapsody which I also enjoyed, and worth a watch - beware, does contain some offensive material.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 9, 2020)

Just got back from watching Parasite.  All I can say is wow, go and see it with knowing as little about it as possible, don't read any reviews and you are in for an absolute treat.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Just watched Crimson Tide for the first time. Decent film bit overly American in its delivery as expected but a good watch for an older film nonetheless


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Just watched a golden oldie on Paramount, The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 9, 2020)

Does anyone know if any of the channels Sat&Dig or even Terrestial will be showing Sparticus and/or Paths Of Glory anytime soon as tribute to Kirk Douglas(or dare I say 'Cashing In'?
Can't see anything mentioned in the Press/mags saying anything yet that I can see.
Would be good to see them again after so long.

Happy Jimbo


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 9, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			Does anyone know if any of the channels Sat&Dig or even Terrestial will be showing Sparticus and/or Paths Of Glory anytime soon as tribute to Kirk Douglas(or dare I say 'Cashing In'?
Can't see anything mentioned in the Press/mags saying anything yet that I can see.
Would be good to see them again after so long.

Happy Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Seemingly available on any loaded firestick  , but watch " Lonely are the Brave"  black and white, some great scenes


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 9, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Seemingly available on any loaded firestick  , but watch " Lonely are the Brave"  black and white, some great scenes

Click to expand...

Thanks Bill ,may well give it a go when the visitors have departed and house back to normal!(Oh yes Forgot to say am taping Tombstone-love it)

Happy Jimbo


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 10, 2020)

A French film with English subtitles,  called " Amour " about an elderly couple coping with dementia, medical  and personal problems, too close to home for moi


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 10, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			A French film with English subtitles,  called " Amour " about an elderly couple coping with dementia, medical  and personal problems, too close to home for moi  

Click to expand...

That's an absolute classic film that mate 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			That's an absolute classic film that mate 👍
		
Click to expand...

Scary and so close to home at my age.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 10, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just got back from watching Parasite.  All I can say is wow, go and see it with knowing as little about it as possible, don't read any reviews and you are in for an absolute treat.
		
Click to expand...

Told you it was a good un, now the Oscar winning Parasite.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 10, 2020)

Seen more films this weekend (due to bad weather) than I have in the last 4 months or so.

Destination Wedding on Netflix. Keanu Reeves and Winona Ryder in a low budget "rom com". Not your normal fayre from Keanu, not the most outstanding film I've ever seen, but enjoyed it none the less. 

The Long Shot on Netflix. Charlize Theron and Seth Rogan in another "rom com" (Mrs Wedge choice of films). The characters Seth Rogan plays are often grating, as is this one in parts, but it was also quite an enjoyable film, typical fish out of water/ character mis match.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2020)

We watched X-Men Days of Future Past again as it came on TV while we were eating and we couldn't be bothered to change it. That film has some really good reviews, I thought it was decent enough, but like every time-travel or timeline-altering film it has a certain degree of flaws and bits that don't add up. I really like Fassbender's Magneto, and it compares well with McKellen's version, but I'm not a huge fan of McAvoy's Xavier. He seems to play him more like Derren Brown and with none of the gravitas that Stewart gives him - so having them side by side in the same film just highlights the difference. I like McAvoy but I don't think he was the right choice here, think they just cashed in while his stock was rising. Also Nick Hoult as Beast.. who the hell's idea was that??


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 10, 2020)

American Factory on Netflix.
It makes you think where are we going.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We watched X-Men Days of Future Past again as it came on TV while we were eating and we couldn't be bothered to change it. That film has some really good reviews, I thought it was decent enough, but like every time-travel or timeline-altering film it has a certain degree of flaws and bits that don't add up. I really like Fassbender's Magneto, and it compares well with McKellen's version, but I'm not a huge fan of McAvoy's Xavier. He seems to play him more like Derren Brown and with none of the gravitas that Stewart gives him - so having them side by side in the same film just highlights the difference. I like McAvoy but I don't think he was the right choice here, think they just cashed in while his stock was rising. Also Nick Hoult as Beast.. who the hell's idea was that??
		
Click to expand...

TBH not a big fan of any of the new ones, especially with the casting aspects. Fassbender is the only really good casting. McEvoy great actor but a crap Prof X, Hoult as Hank terrible, Jennifer Lawrence is average at best, Sophie Turner is crap Jean Gray, don't even get me started on Psyclops, Storm or Oscar Isaacs as Apocalypse.. The only saving grace is Evan Thomas as quicksilver.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 10, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			American Factory on Netflix.
It makes you think where are we going.
		
Click to expand...

Any good? Love a good documentary and with it winning an Oscar I was hoping to give it a watch.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 11, 2020)

Been going to cinema quite bit recently.  Another vote for Parasite - really good. (We normally book to go on a Monday afternoon - cos it's cheap & quiet.  It wasn't quiet yesterday )

Last week saw A Beautiful Day in the Neighbourhood - a good watch although has nothing especially surprising in it. But then, it is based on true events so that in itself is not surprising. And also The Lighthouse. Beautifully shot in black & white, but what the hell actually happened??? Ok, the basic story was evident to see but a bit too "art-house" for me. The Personal History of David Copperfield I found rather tedious. People around seemed enjoy it & found it amusing but I didnt. I think you probably need to know the story of the book (which I don't) to be able to "get" the characterisations of the film.

Looking forward to Dark Waters, and The True History of the Kelly Gang.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 11, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Any good? Love a good documentary and with it winning an Oscar I was hoping to give it a watch.
		
Click to expand...

It's an odd documentary in that there is no talk-over. However it is very much "fly on the wall", and very insightful into the different cultures  ways of thinking and approaches to business.
It certainly makes you think about certain things


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 11, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Any good? Love a good documentary and with it winning an Oscar I was hoping to give it a watch.
		
Click to expand...

I saw it a few months ago and really enjoyed it, well worth a watch IMHO. Great insight into cultural differences between the US and China.


----------



## Dando (Feb 11, 2020)

I know it's not a new film but I watched "the boy in the stripped pyjama's" on sunday.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 11, 2020)

I've been re-watching all the Margaret Rutherford Miss Marple films on TCM.  Always a joy to watch for me. Light-hearted and fun.  And what a great theme tune!


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2020)

Dando said:



			I know it's not a new film but I watched "the boy in the stripped pyjama's" on sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Brutal film that rips at the heart strings. Mrs in floods of tears and uncontrolled sobbing watching it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 11, 2020)

Dando said:



			I know it's not a new film but I watched "the boy in the stripped pyjama's" on sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the concentration camp one? Broke my heart...


----------



## Dando (Feb 11, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Is that the concentration camp one? Broke my heart...
		
Click to expand...

yes it is.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 11, 2020)

Dolittle, decent watch, mix between one for the kids with the animals, but a few bits of humour that would go over a kids head, only 1 1/2hrs long, switch off, disengage brain and enjoy.
One of those that will become a favourite for kids/grandkids on dvd.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Dolittle, decent watch, mix between one for the kids with the animals, but a few bits of humour that would go over a kids head, only 1 1/2hrs long, switch off, disengage brain and enjoy.
One of those that will become a favourite for kids/grandkids on dvd.
		
Click to expand...

I heard the Kermode /Mayo review on Friday driving down to Harrogate. He absolutely mullered this. Not just hammered but stamped on it from a great height. I take critics with a large pinch of salt but he did not leave any room with this one. He was particularly severe with the Robert Downey accent. Would you say it is not that bad then? (I liked the look of it from the trailer)

Have been to see the Harley Quinn film yet? Quite fancy that one.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I heard the Kermode /Mayo review on Friday driving down to Harrogate. He absolutely mullered this. Not just hammered but stamped on it from a great height. I take critics with a large pinch of salt but he did not leave any room with this one. He was particularly severe with the Robert Downey accent. Would you say it is not that bad then? (I liked the look of it from the trailer)

Have been to see the Harley Quinn film yet? Quite fancy that one.
		
Click to expand...

Very easy to slaughter any film, but this is Dr Dolittle, it’s exactly what it says on the tin.
Hopefully Harley Quinn later this week.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I heard the Kermode /Mayo review on Friday driving down to Harrogate. He absolutely mullered this. Not just hammered but stamped on it from a great height. I take critics with a large pinch of salt but he did not leave any room with this one. He was particularly severe with the Robert Downey accent. Would you say it is not that bad then? (I liked the look of it from the trailer)

Have been to see the Harley Quinn film yet? Quite fancy that one.
		
Click to expand...

I've listened to Kermode and Mayo for years and although Kermode can go a bit overboard with the praise on some art house films, he is usually spot on with more mainstream fare. Chances are that any film that has had been test shown a couple of years ago but only been just released, has had to have reshoots to try and salvage it and had several writers involved will be gash.  And I did hear his RDJ's Welsh accent in a trailer for Dolittle before I saw Parasite this weekend and did think 'oh dear, someone really should have taken him to one side and said no....'.     But then again it may be that I'm in my echo chamber and what's to say Kermode's right. But if you have the choice of Parasite or Dolittle I know what I'd chose


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I've listened to Kermode and Mayo for years and although Kermode can go a bit overboard with the praise on some art house films, he is usually spot on with more mainstream fare. Chances are that any film that has had been test shown a couple of years ago but only been just released, has had to have reshoots to try and salvage it and had several writers involved will be gash.  And I did hear his RDJ's Welsh accent in a trailer for Dolittle before I saw Parasite this weekend and did think 'oh dear, someone really should have taken him to one side and said no....'.     But then again it may be that I'm in my echo chamber and what's to say Kermode's right. But if you have the choice of Parasite or Dolittle I know what I'd chose
		
Click to expand...

I certainly don't take Kermode to heart. There are plenty of films that I have seen and loved that he has dismissed. He is not a fan of Jojo Rabbit right now but I loved it for example. Equally there are many he goes overboard on that I think 'not on your life' .  I can generally decipher a popular film and why he doesn't like it and still work out if it will appeal to me. He really did lay into Doolittle though, with knobs on, and so that tends to make me think it is a truly bad one.

He gave a thumbs up to the Harley Quinn film and that surprised me. He is not normally a fan of Marvel or DC, unless they are truly dark and subversive (typical film critic)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 11, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Dolittle, decent watch, mix between one for the kids with the animals, but a few bits of humour that would go over a kids head, only 1 1/2hrs long, switch off, disengage brain and enjoy.
One of those that will become a favourite for kids/grandkids on dvd.
		
Click to expand...

Echo that, a nice easy watch, not challenging, just entertaining.



Lord Tyrion said:



			I heard the Kermode /Mayo review on Friday driving down to Harrogate. He absolutely mullered this. Not just hammered but stamped on it from a great height. I take critics with a large pinch of salt but he did not leave any room with this one. He was particularly severe with the Robert Downey accent. Would you say it is not that bad then? (I liked the look of it from the trailer)

Have been to see the Harley Quinn film yet? Quite fancy that one.
		
Click to expand...

Who actually gives a stuff about the accuracy of Robert Downey's accent?  It's not a historical masterpiece based in Wales, it's a bit of light entertainment.  And Downey entertained.  If that's what Kermode  picked on then he's just reinforced my view that he sometimes needs to take his head out of his own 'arris, a place his head tends to spend far too much time, especially where "arty" films are concerned.

Not sure about Harley Quinn, but I am looking forward to Dark Waters.  Mark Ruffalo has previous for doing that sort of film very well.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I certainly don't take Kermode to heart. There are plenty of films that I have seen and loved that he has dismissed.* He is not a fan of Jojo Rabbit* right now but I loved it for example. Equally there are many he goes overboard on that I think 'not on your life' .  I can generally decipher a popular film and why he doesn't like it and still work out if it will appeal to me. He really did lay into Doolittle though, with knobs on, and so that tends to make me think it is a truly bad one.

He gave a thumbs up to the Harley Quinn film and that surprised me. He is not normally a fan of Marvel or DC, unless they are truly dark and subversive (typical film critic)
		
Click to expand...

I may have to review my opinion of Mr. Kermode...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I certainly don't take Kermode to heart. There are plenty of films that I have seen and loved that he has dismissed. He is not a fan of Jojo Rabbit right now but I loved it for example. Equally there are many he goes overboard on that I think 'not on your life' .  I can generally decipher a popular film and why he doesn't like it and still work out if it will appeal to me. He really did lay into Doolittle though, with knobs on, and so that tends to make me think it is a truly bad one.

He gave a thumbs up to the Harley Quinn film and that surprised me. He is not normally a fan of Marvel or DC, unless they are truly dark and subversive (typical film critic)
		
Click to expand...

It's only one blokes opinion anyway. The only thing I look at for films is average rating on IMDB. Personally I find more stock in what 50,000 people think that one film reviewer. 

For the record, Doolittle 5.5, Parasite 8.6, Jojo Rabbit 8.0, Harley Quinn thing 6.7.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2020)

I don't think it was the inaccuracy of his accent that was solely the problem. In terms of accents he just found it very distracting. To be fair, a bad accent, particularly when they go in and out, is very off putting. Russel Crowe in Robin Hood was awful, Don Cheadle in the Oceans films was plain horrible. Why even bother with an accent, no one would care if he did it in his own voice.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I've listened to Kermode and Mayo for years and although Kermode can go a bit overboard with the praise on some art house films, he is usually spot on with more mainstream fare. Chances are that any film that has had been test shown a couple of years ago but only been just released, has had to have reshoots to try and salvage it and had several writers involved will be gash.  And I did hear his RDJ's Welsh accent in a trailer for Dolittle before I saw Parasite this weekend and did think 'oh dear, someone really should have taken him to one side and said no....'.     But then again it may be that I'm in my echo chamber and what's to say Kermode's right. But if you have the choice of Parasite or Dolittle I know what I'd chose
		
Click to expand...

That’s the difference and beauty of not being a critic or having an opinion that no one cares about.

My lad did film and media at Uni and at times when watching a film he’ll start analysing it or (imo) being over critical.

Not saying he’s wrong for doing that, but some movies for me are no more than entertainment or escapism for however long the movie last and should be took at face value.

Dr Dolittle is such a film, is his accent bad? Oh god yes, does it detract from the film? No, because the film shouldn’t be took that serious, the CGI is superb, has a couple of stand out, laugh out loud moments and a nice pleasant way to spend a couple of hours.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 11, 2020)

Could tell how bad a film was likely to be depending on how much of a re-shoot was required and how close it was happening to release date... The more scenes being re-shot usually equated to how big a 'turkey' the film was to be...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't think it was the inaccuracy of his accent that was solely the problem. In terms of accents he just found it very distracting. To be fair, a bad accent, particularly when they go in and out, is very off putting. Russel Crowe in Robin Hood was awful, Don Cheadle in the Oceans films was plain horrible. Why even bother with an accent, no one would care if he did it in his own voice.
		
Click to expand...

He plays a bit of a madcap, an eccentric, someone who has conversations with animals.  An eccentric with a weird accent; is that really that distracting?  I may revert to my original opinion as the where Mr. Kermode's head is in relation to his posterior.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2020)

watched The Dead Don't Die last night..... i should have known as soon as a saw Jim Jarmusch directed it.....


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't think it was the inaccuracy of his accent that was solely the problem. In terms of accents he just found it very distracting. To be fair, a bad accent, particularly when they go in and out, is very off putting. Russel Crowe in Robin Hood was awful, Don Cheadle in the Oceans films was plain horrible. Why even bother with an accent, no one would care if he did it in his own voice.
		
Click to expand...

One of my favourite films was _almost_ ruined by a bad accent but it's a good enough film that I can see past it. (V for Vendetta and Natalie Portman).


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 12, 2020)

Speaking of accents, watched Knives Out last night. Daniel Craig goes for a very southern drawl through it. Don't know how good it was, but equally didn't really notince any failings with it. Just watched the film for what it was, which was quite an enjoyable whodunnit in an Agatha Christie/ Cluedo sort of style.


----------



## Cherry13 (Feb 12, 2020)

Watched the Adam sandler, uncut gems other night. Ok, nothing spectacular, one of his better performances but that’s not saying much. He’s still a bad actor.  Think it was a kermode review which described it as lots of shouting and it’s basically right. 

Also watched Hidden Figures at wkend, great story although as always it stretches the truth a little. Thought the 3 main actresses were great and one scene in particular very poignant and moving. I’d def recommend it.


----------



## Piece (Feb 12, 2020)

John Wick 3, after a 76hr day, tucked up in a hotel room in Bank. Jeez, it was . But still enjoyed it!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I heard the Kermode /Mayo review on Friday driving down to Harrogate. He absolutely mullered this. Not just hammered but stamped on it from a great height. I take critics with a large pinch of salt but he did not leave any room with this one. He was particularly severe with the Robert Downey accent. Would you say it is not that bad then? (I liked the look of it from the trailer)

Have been to see the Harley Quinn film yet? Quite fancy that one.
		
Click to expand...

Just back from Harley Quinn - Birds of Prey.

Sort of enjoyed it, full on action film, bonkers, funny moments, violent in places.

Came out of it feeling a bit confused, not with the story line, just the whole film, if I ever took hallucinogenic drugs then I’d imagine this is how you’d see the trip, lots of colours, explosions, fast moving, fun and not sure if I’d enjoyed the ride.

Ewan McGregor plays a decent role, no comment on his accent as I think he’s meant to come across as the evil crazy villain.

No need to have seen Suicide Squad to watch it, sets itself up well and for possible spin offs.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 14, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Just back from Harley Quinn - Birds of Prey.

Sort of enjoyed it, full on action film, bonkers, funny moments, violent in places.

Came out of it feeling a bit confused, not with the story line, just the whole film, if I ever took hallucinogenic drugs then I’d imagine this is how you’d see the trip, lots of colours, explosions, fast moving, fun and not sure if I’d enjoyed the ride.

Ewan McGregor plays a decent role, no comment on his accent as I think he’s meant to come across as the evil crazy villain.

No need to have seen Suicide Squad to watch it, sets itself up well and for possible spin offs.
		
Click to expand...

Can we get to the important question about the film though... How good does Margot Robbie look?


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 14, 2020)

Head Full of Honey - sweet and moving.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Can we get to the important question about the film though... How good does Margot Robbie look?
		
Click to expand...

I know I’m in the minority here,but I just don’t get the fuss over her 😱


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 15, 2020)

Just spent a rainy afternoon watching Lone Survivor - great film.

Also The Blind Side.

Done well, a war film or sports bio are such a good watch.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Just spent a raint afternoon watching Lone Survivor - great film.

Also The Blind Side.

Done well, a war film or sports bio are such a good watch.
		
Click to expand...

two very good films - recently watched Lone Survivor as well , and then watched Hurt Locker and Zero Dark Thirty - excellent films


----------



## Wolf (Feb 15, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			I know I’m in the minority here,but I just don’t get the fuss over her 😱
		
Click to expand...

You have issues, she's bloody lovely...


----------



## Wolf (Feb 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Just spent a raint afternoon watching Lone Survivor - great film.

Also The Blind Side.

Done well, a war film or sports bio are such a good watch.
		
Click to expand...

2 great film choices there. Lone Survivor by far one of Wahlberg best films.

Blind Side is just brilliant throughout


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			You have issues, she's bloody lovely...
		
Click to expand...

I’m not saying she’s bad,but massively overrated.
She’s no Jessica Alba 😊


----------



## Wolf (Feb 15, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			I’m not saying she’s bad,but massively overrated.
She’s no Jessica Alba 😊
		
Click to expand...

No she's not she's better than alba


----------



## Dando (Feb 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			No she's not she's better than alba
		
Click to expand...

Sorry chaps, Gemma Arterton is head and shoulders above both of them


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			No she's not she's better than alba
		
Click to expand...

Fancy a debate on it? 
Or shall we just put it down to difference of opinion? 😆


----------



## Wolf (Feb 15, 2020)

Dando said:



			Sorry chaps, Gemma Arterton is head and shoulders above both of them
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			Fancy a debate on it?
Or shall we just put it down to difference of opinion? 😆
		
Click to expand...

3 way disagreement sounds like the beginning of a mass debate 

Maybe we should all just disagree 😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			3 way disagreement sounds like the beginning of a mass debate

Maybe we should all just disagree 😂
		
Click to expand...

But I’ve got Links & stats 😫


----------



## Wolf (Feb 15, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			But I’ve got Links & stats 😫
		
Click to expand...

Videos and photos are more important in this case than stats😉


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 15, 2020)

Charlize Theron tops them all. Just saying 😍. (Check out Long Shot if you need confirmation 👍)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Charlize Theron tops them all. Just saying 😍. (Check out Long Shot if you need confirmation 👍)
		
Click to expand...

Not really sure your opinion holds much stock on this one mate 😳😂😂😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 15, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not really sure your opinion holds much stock on this one mate 😳😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I do accept my stock is at a low point right now 😢😢😫. Saying that, Charlize, come on  😍😍


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I do accept my stock is at a low point right now 😢😢😫. Saying that, Charlize, come on  😍😍
		
Click to expand...

Decent I suppose


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2020)

Has anyone Googled it? Phil will be along shortly!


----------



## DaveR (Feb 16, 2020)

What we did on our holidays.

British comedy, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2020)

Bohemian Rhapsody on the flight home this morning, enjoyed it but I thought some of the support cast acting was slightly naff.
The story also seemed a bit "cheesified" to appeal to the larger audience, I don't recall them ever splitting up in the early/mid 80's and I thought Freddie didn't learn he had AIDS until around 86/87 after the Kind Of Magic tour, a good while after Live Aid.

Also watched Men In Black - International (yes the film choice was poor on the plane ), not bad, better than I expected to be honest.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2020)

Parasite; take an episode of Hustle, toss in a healthy dose of Fawlty Towers, add a pastiche of socio-economic comment, flavour in a foreign accent and add subtitles.  No, not for me, I've seen better Oscar winning films, and more deserving ones that weren't nominated.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Bohemian Rhapsody on the flight home this morning, enjoyed it but I thought some of the support cast acting was slightly naff.
The story also seemed a bit "cheesified" to appeal to the larger audience, I don't recall them ever splitting up in the early/mid 80's and I thought Freddie didn't learn he had AIDS until around 86/87 after the Kind Of Magic tour, a good while after Live Aid.

Also watched Men In Black - International (yes the film choice was poor on the plane ), not bad, better than I expected to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

I'm stretching my memory a bit here but I do remember, after seeing the film, that the director/Brian May/Roger Taylor talked about parts of the films timeline was manipulated for story telling purposes. Ultimately it was not a documentary, it was a fictionalised account of what happened and the story flowed better showing it as they did. 

This was a film to watch and enjoy, at times a little indulgently. It was never meant to be a warts and all account.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm stretching my memory a bit here but I do remember, after seeing the film, that the director/Brian May/Roger Taylor talked about parts of the films timeline was manipulated for story telling purposes. Ultimately it was not a documentary, it was a fictionalised account of what happened and the story flowed better showing it as they did.

This was a film to watch and enjoy, at times a little indulgently. It was never meant to be a warts and all account.
		
Click to expand...

I agree mate, I'd purposely been holding back from watching the film as I didn't want it to somehow tarnish my memories of Queen as I was a big fan in the 80s.
It's just a shame there's now millions of people who think the film is gospel, specially the AIDS bit.
Still enjoyed it loads though


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I agree mate, I'd purposely been holding back from watching the film as I didn't want it to somehow tarnish my memories of Queen as I was a big fan in the 80s.
It's just a shame there's now millions of people who think the film is gospel, specially the AIDS bit.
Still enjoyed it loads though 

Click to expand...

I'm the same. I was ridiculously nervous seeing it first time but totally loved it. Saw it again 2 days later so I could watch it in a relaxed state. I thought Rami Malek on stage was phenomenal, he had Freddie to a tee. One of those where you just enjoy the ride and don't worry about the details.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Charlize Theron tops them all. Just saying 😍. (Check out Long Shot if you need confirmation 👍)
		
Click to expand...

Charlize is right up there above Gemma, Jessica and everyone else except 
,..................................
Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 16, 2020)

Just watched one of my all time favourite movies 
 Kelly's heroes. Great film with a great theme tune .


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 17, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			I know I’m in the minority here,but I just don’t get the fuss over her 😱
		
Click to expand...

Agreed totally. A typical bland Hollywood actress.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 17, 2020)

Rewatched American Psycho last night. Absolutely love that film. 

“I simply am not there.”


----------



## Midnight (Feb 17, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Rewatched American Psycho last night. Absolutely love that film.

“I simply am not there.”
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic film, have you read the book? I haven't read it yet but was wondering if it's as good as the film mate.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 17, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Fantastic film, have you read the book? I haven't read it yet but was wondering if it's as good as the film mate.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have and I think the book is ever better. There’s a lot more detail in the book. I read it in a couple of sittings and was absolutely hooked.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 17, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Yes I have and I think the book is ever better. There’s a lot more detail in the book. I read it in a couple of sittings and was absolutely hooked.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that mate, will look to get it this week 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 17, 2020)

Completely forgot, I also watched Stockholm on the flight back. Interesting film, quite enjoyable.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 17, 2020)

Over the weekend we watched _In the Tall Grass _and _The Two Popes._

The former - meh - the latter we enjoyed.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 17, 2020)

Bridges of Madison County... Two of the very best both at somewhere near the top of their game...

Yea, not very blokey but thought it a better choice over the other option... Greatest Showman...


----------



## GB72 (Feb 17, 2020)

Finally watched Joker at the weekend and did enjoy it though perhaps it suffered a little on the hype. Enjoyed the whole 'what is real and what is in his head' element as that plays well with the comics and the Joker having no fixed backstory with it changing all the time in keeping with his mental state. Sort of felt it finished too quickly and maybe that is a compliment to the film. The change into insanity and being a psychopath played out nicely but would have liked to have seen that play out more into how he became part of the criminal underworld. 

I would like to see this approach a bit more, delve into how famous villains became who they were and it works well in the slightly more grounded Batman universe.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 18, 2020)

You can give the new Dr Dolittle a very wide swerve.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 18, 2020)

Feeling a little nostalgic (read: old), so sat down with the boy and watched "Gregory's girl". A certain symmetry, as he's about the same age as Gregory, and so am I...
Was worried it would have aged, but we both had a chuckle.
I wonder if it's still true about Caracus?? (Sp!)


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 24, 2020)

Parasite, enjoyed it, definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Yes I have and I think the book is ever better. There’s a lot more detail in the book. I read it in a couple of sittings and was absolutely hooked.
		
Click to expand...

I've read it too (I can count on one hand how many books I've read!). Such a good read and agree if you like the film, the book goes to another level.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 24, 2020)

Bad Boys for Life. Was a decent enough watch even if the story line was a bit ropey. Seemingly set up for another installment


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 25, 2020)

_Joker _- not for the kids thinking it's going to be like _Batman _- but just awesome...

A veritable tour de force by Joaquin Phoenix - just mad...and very - very - dark


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2020)

We watched _Judy _last night - a bit of a biopic but mostly about her London Concerts late 60s - 6 months before she died. 

It was OK but I didn't really get into it - though Renee Zellweger was mighty impressive as Garland - and doing all the singing herself. 

But it has triggered an interest in looking a bit closer at the films and music of Garland...as some refer to her - the Madonna of her day...she was so much more than TWoO


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 1, 2020)

Dark Waters; brilliant and frightening in equal measure.  Brilliant in the way it exposes the corporate disregard for health over profit, frightening in the outcome of this behaviour, the failure of the authorities that are designed to protect us and the fact that this is only one company; how any more are at it?  Mrs BiM enjoyed it but thought it was a bit too long.

Emma; Mrs BiM enjoyed Emma, I thought it was about 125 minutes too long.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 1, 2020)

The Old Man and the Gun.
Allegedly Robert Redford's last film and not a great one to bow out on. Slow paced which I don't mind but it has to go somewhere, but in this I got to the end with an "Is that it?" feeling.
Very disappointing.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 1, 2020)

" Please Stand By " a 2018 an easy going laugh and cry film, about an attractive Autistic young woman, who's obsessed with Star Trek, nothing too exciting but worth a watch.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 2, 2020)

Watched Gemini Man last night, won't win any awards, but Will Smith does Will Smith, twice or three, all in all not a bad action flick, what I saw of it. Probably should have drunk more beer beforehand and might have dozed longer 

Also watched JEXI at the weekend, which we quite enjoyed. Pretty formulaic, not too complicated, with some quite funny "bits".


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Dark Waters; brilliant and frightening in equal measure.  Brilliant in the way it exposes the corporate disregard for health over profit, frightening in the outcome of this behaviour, the failure of the authorities that are designed to protect us and the fact that this is only one company; how any more are at it?  Mrs BiM enjoyed it but thought it was a bit too long.
		
Click to expand...

Also saw Dark Waters - very well put together and agree with BiM that it was scary in its portrayal of corporate disregard for public health. Both me & Mrs B thought it was a tad too long - but then, I guess it'd be quite churlish to grumble about 2hrs in a comfy seat when they had to battle for 20 years.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 3, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Feeling a little nostalgic (read: old), so sat down with the boy and watched "Gregory's girl". A certain symmetry, as he's about the same age as Gregory, and so am I...
Was worried it would have aged, but we both had a chuckle.
I wonder if it's still true about Caracus?? (Sp!)
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if my restraining order against Clare Grogan is still in force?     That is a great film - all kinds of lovely side references like the penguin walking around the school and the guy who says Caracas is spelt wrong only saying that one line.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I wonder if my restraining order against Clare Grogan is still in force?     That is a great film - all kinds of lovely side references like the penguin walking around the school and the guy who says Caracas is spelt wrong only saying that one line.
		
Click to expand...

Haha.
It must be quite weird being Clare Grogan, or (even more so) her husband and have so many 50 year old men mentioning their unrequented 40 year old crush! (How could anyone not have one though...).
I had last seen the film quite a long time ago, and enjoyed it more this time around. I found it quite bittersweet, as it reminds me so much of a time in my life, and a whole way of life (no mobiles etc) which is forever in the rear view mirror.
Of all the large number of tiny but perfect vignettes, the headmaster playing the piano is my favourite...
I've never seen either "that sinking feeling" or "comfort and joy", I'll have to try them out some time.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I wonder if my restraining order against Clare Grogan is still in force?     That is a great film - all kinds of lovely side references like the penguin walking around the school and the guy who says Caracas is spelt wrong only saying that one line.
		
Click to expand...

I never saw it with Clare Grogan, even in my younger days.  She always seemed far too much of her own self importance which turned me off her immediately. I never considered her that attractive either.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 3, 2020)

On a plane journey the other day watched

Ford V Ferrari  Really enjoyed it and loved Christian Bale's brummie accent.
Hustlers -  Despite the fact this was about strippers I never really got into it, didn't overly care about any of the characters and just seemed to go nowhere
The Peanut Butter Falcon - Really enjoyed this, knew very little about it apart from that one of the actors had downs.  And it was a lovely little story.
Bombshell - Enjoyed this as well, story of the head of Fox TV in the US and how he was basically a douche but got caught out.  Eventually.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I never saw it with Clare Grogan, even in my younger days.  She always seemed far too much of her own self importance which turned me off her immediately. I never considered her that attractive either.
		
Click to expand...

Same. Never found her attractive as Kochanski.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Same. Never found her attractive as Kochanski.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey! Bullets fired!
It never occurred to me that someone could prefer K mk2


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Blimey! Bullets fired!
It never occurred to me that someone could prefer K mk2
		
Click to expand...

The later Kochanski was a stunner!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 3, 2020)

No worries guys, I'll happily take your place in the queue.   I went out with a girl who looked a lot like Clare Grogan in that film but never had the nerve to ask her to wear a beret the same as she did ...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2020)

Zombieland Double tap.... quite enjoyable


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 4, 2020)

Just watching Top Gun again ,some great flying manouvers and a totally iconic movie .


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2020)

New Bond movie put back 7 months because of Coronavirus. Didn’t know whether to post it here or in random irritations 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 4, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			New Bond movie put back 7 months because of Coronavirus. Didn’t know whether to post it here or in random irritations 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Should be in Things That Gladden...you know it will be a stinking pile of poo like the last few were 😁


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 4, 2020)

Coco for the second time,  absolutely fantastic.


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 5, 2020)

I watched Fury the other night. Brad Pitt war film. I'm normally not a fan of war films but I thoroughly enjoyed this one.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 5, 2020)

Just watched Hacksaw Ridge on Paramount

Really moving film, very bloody, gory realistic war scenes based upon a true story. Not for those who cannot stand the sight of blood or people being blown to bits.

Very moving and thoroughly enjoyable

_HACKSAW RIDGE_ is the extraordinary true story of Desmond Doss [Andrew Garfield] who, in Okinawa during the bloodiest battle of WWII, saved 75 men without firing or carrying a gun.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 6, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Just watched Heartbreak Ridge on Paramount

Really moving film, very bloody, gory realistic war scenes based upon a true story. Not for those who cannot stand the sight of blood or people being blown to bits.

Very moving and thoroughly enjoyable

_HACKSAW RIDGE_ is the extraordinary true story of Desmond Doss [Andrew Garfield] who, in Okinawa during the bloodiest battle of WWII, saved 75 men without firing or carrying a gun.
		
Click to expand...

Do you need a quick edit as you seem to have your Ridges mixed up? 

If it was Hacksaw Ridge that is a truly amazing story.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do you need a quick edit as you seem to have your Ridges mixed up?

If it was Hacksaw Ridge that is a truly amazing story.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.

I thought I had edited it. Done now.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Come As You Are, a 2019 film, well worth watching semi black comedy adventure/ tale about 3 guys with disabilities. Nothing too exciting but entertaining.


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 8, 2020)

Just back from a family cinema trip to see Onward. Excellent. Like most Disney-Pixar films it has something for all age groups. As with the first time I saw Up, there was definitely, ahem, nothing in my eye. At all.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2020)

Doom, Anihilation. Hmm. Pretty much what you would expect, but slightly worse.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2020)

Spenser confidential on Netflix.
Watchable but not great.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 13, 2020)

Finally got around to watching The Big Lebowski.  I really enjoyed it.  Some great acting, a quirky storyline and very enjoyable watching.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2020)

Since I won't be watching the golf tonight, I have a few films lined up instead. Once upon a time in Hollywood, Zombieland double tap, and Midway.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 15, 2020)

I've just been watching *12 Angry Men *again on TCM.  Still one of the greatest films I've ever seen. Great storyline and acting.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 15, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I've just been watching *12 Angry Men *again on TCM.  Still one of the greatest films I've ever seen. Great storyline and acting.
		
Click to expand...

great movie and Lee J Cobb is brilliant , the modern remake isnt a patch on the original.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 15, 2020)

Watched Hobs & Shaw last night (my sons choice) I’ve not seen any of the Fast & furious films,but found it not too bad.


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2020)

Just watched Salt, it was ok, but has obviously finished in a way to have a sequel.


----------



## Piece (Mar 16, 2020)

Godzilla, the latest one. The cat enjoyed at least.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 19, 2020)

Watched this last night. Mrs Wedge is a nurse and had been recommended it.  Wow, talk about close to home, made for some restless sleep last night.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 20, 2020)

Midway. Loved it. Lived up to all expectations.


----------



## larmen (Mar 20, 2020)

Fish said:



			Just watched Salt, it was ok, but has obviously finished in a way to have a sequel.
		
Click to expand...

Was that the one where Angelina Jolie plays ‘Jason Bourne’?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 21, 2020)

OK I am not usually a film person but Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind was way ahead of its time for 1984! Has Greta seen it?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 21, 2020)

Man Up - funny...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2020)

Once upon a time in Hollywood..
not bad, i think this must be the first film i've seen with Brad in where i liked him and his character


----------



## Wolf (Mar 23, 2020)

Just watched Midway, was decent watch to be fair and as recent war films go I'd put it above 1917 for both story and keeping you watching.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 23, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Just watched Midway, was decent watch to be fair and as recent war films go I'd put it above 1917 for both story and keeping you watching.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with that but I feel in hindsight the nature of 1917, keeping at least one of the main 2 in frame at all times, seriously limits the ability to add complexity to the storyline.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 23, 2020)

Would you rather.
It’s a bit gruesome.
Netflix


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 24, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			OK I am not usually a film person but Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind was way ahead of its time for 1984! Has Greta seen it?
		
Click to expand...


All the Studio Ghibli films are being delivered to Netflix over a 3 month period (if they're not all already up). Miyazaki made some excellent films. Nausica is one, Sen to Chihiro (Spirited Away) is fabulous, as are Howl's Moving Castle, Tottoro, Princess Mononoke and Laputa Castle in the Sky. They are are all worth a watch. I'm not an anime fan specifically, but got into Ghibli films when we were living in Japan and the boy was very young, they were pretty much played on the DVD player every day at the time.


----------



## larmen (Mar 24, 2020)

Did anyone sign up to the Disney thing?
They didn’t really explain that well what it is. Is it all movies at a flat rate? Is there anything else to it? Are there movies missing? Is it stream on demand or is there a schedule?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 24, 2020)

larmen said:



			Did anyone sign up to the Disney thing?
They didn’t really explain that well what it is. Is it all movies at a flat rate? Is there anything else to it? Are there movies missing? Is it stream on demand or is there a schedule?
		
Click to expand...

If you find out can you post please. My daughter wants this during the lock down. She may be 17 but a bit of Disney would do us all good right now, and I want to see The Mandalorian as well.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you find out can you post please. My daughter wants this during the lock down. She may be 17 but a bit of Disney would do us all good right now, and I want to see The Mandalorian as well.
		
Click to expand...

£5.99 per month or £59.99 one off PA.

You need to update Sky Q Box to latest software for it to be available, also available via Firestick or on Some TV’s.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 24, 2020)

You can do it on-line, download the app and then cast to your TV.   I got it to keep Junior Shark happy as she lives away from me but I will be indulging in a Marvel films marathon for sure.   After I've watched Star Wars again of course.     Wonder if this time Red Six will realise he can't hold it and will pull up.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			£5.99 per month or £59.99 one off PA.

You need to update Sky Q Box to latest software for it to be available, also available via Firestick or on Some TV’s.
		
Click to expand...

I'm on old school Sky + box. We can cast though so I may do as per PS suggestion.

PS, no he wont I'm afraid. It is the same as Gazza still can't stretch his leg out far enough to score against the Germans in Euro 96. Every time I see it I think surely this time you can reach.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you find out can you post please. My daughter wants this during the lock down. She may be 17 but a bit of Disney would do us all good right now, and I want to see The Mandalorian as well.
		
Click to expand...

Just get an Amazon Firestick mate 
Btw The Mandalorian is superb.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 24, 2020)

Daughter is currently casting High School Musical, much to the disgust of my son . TV is too old, oh the shame , but we have a cast device. It took my daughter 4 phone calls to me to sort it out on the downstairs tv. Apparently, telling her after the 3rd call to use your phone and google it if you wont listen to me is not very helpful . At 17, should she not be telling me how to do tech stuff?

Anyway, Disney film marathon coming up.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 25, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			All the Studio Ghibli films are being delivered to Netflix over a 3 month period (if they're not all already up). Miyazaki made some excellent films. Nausica is one, Sen to Chihiro (Spirited Away) is fabulous, as are Howl's Moving Castle, Tottoro, Princess Mononoke and Laputa Castle in the Sky. They are are all worth a watch. I'm not an anime fan specifically, but got into Ghibli films when we were living in Japan and the boy was very young, they were pretty much played on the DVD player every day at the time.
		
Click to expand...

I’m catching up, sad there is only one Lupin III film on netflix though, I hope there are more out there!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 27, 2020)

Invisible man.
5/10


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 27, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Invisible man.
5/10
		
Click to expand...

i havent seen him .


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2020)

Finally got around to Ford Vs Ferrari the other night, really good film and well worth a watch.


----------



## DRW (Mar 27, 2020)

Watched Contagion on whatever station on tv last night, quite enjoyed it.

Weird to be hearing certain phrases used in the film, being used in this virus outbreak.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2020)

Got Contagion to watch but currently watching Philadelphia for the umpteenth time - brilliant film. Feels some current elements though as the fear of catching AIDS was very real back then. When Andy (Tom) meets his lawyer and they shake hands and then the lawyer (Denzel) feels contaminated...


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 29, 2020)

Watched The Gentlemen last night, was sort of ok ish. Missus fell asleep but that's par for the course these days so shouldn't be looked into too much 🤣


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 29, 2020)

if you want a really good laugh then you must watch 
`party girls` Queen Latifah and three other ladies having a riot of fun .
 highly reccomended in these dismal times.
[adults only]


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Watched a terrible 1998 Robin William's film last night, called What Dreams May Come about a deceased doctor who risks eternal damnation by leaving heaven to save his wife after she commits suicide and ends up in hell, Ironically he committed suicide years later .


----------



## GG26 (Mar 29, 2020)

Watched Happy Gilmore for the first time yesterday - undemanding bit of fun and I now know what people mean when they say doing a 'Happy Gilmore'


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 29, 2020)

Braved Contagion last night - far too close for comfort at the moment! Some of the dialogue about hand sanitiser and social distancing...scary!


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 29, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Watched Happy Gilmore for the first time yesterday - undemanding bit of fun and I now know what people mean when they say doing a 'Happy Gilmore'
		
Click to expand...

A golfer who has only just seen Happy Gilmore?! Crazy! And it’s a stupidly brilliant film. Love it.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 29, 2020)

Watched the Long Shot on Netflix. Not normally my sort of thing but needed something light to watch and something I could watch with my wife. Actually very funny in places, really enjoyed it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 29, 2020)

Started watching Anon last night; gave up about 10 minutes in, not for us.

Then watched The Girl in the Spider's Web; underwhelmed would cover it.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 29, 2020)

Re watched Shutter Island. Even knowing the ending, still a very good film.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 29, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Re watched Shutter Island. Even knowing the ending, still a very good film.
		
Click to expand...

But do you really know the ending?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 29, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			But do you really know the ending?
		
Click to expand...

I think so?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 29, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I think so?
		
Click to expand...

The end left a lot people questioning it.
Give Stonehearst Asylum a watch if you haven’t seen it.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 1, 2020)

watched The Irishman the other night, the 3 hr duration made me cautious, needn't have as it was a very compelling story, beautifully shot by Scorcese, really sucked me in. The mafia type stuff always has a bit of black humour in it too. Not sure why but I had thought it was linked to Goodfellas given DeNiro and Pesci in the cast but it's nothing to do with that. The whole Jimmy Hoffa thing which remains massive in the US is a key part of the tale and Pacino is his usual brilliant self playing him. De Niro, Pacino and Pesci are all terrific in it. The Scouse actor Stephen Graham does a great turn too in exalted company. 9/10.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 1, 2020)

Been catching up on Disney + 
Avatar ( didn’t see it first time around) , Star Wars return of the sith ( tedious) the last Jedi ( got half way through and remembered seeing it) .. will be doing the marvel stuff, my 7 yr boy is into super hero stuff but not sure whether to sit him down with it. We have been watching the 1995 Spider-Man cartoons ( tonight he suggested we watch it naked on the sofa .. I did draw the curtains 😧)


----------



## chellie (Apr 2, 2020)

We are working our way through all the Marvel films on Disney +


----------



## Piece (Apr 2, 2020)

Spencer Confidential wasn't bad.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 2, 2020)

Piece said:



			Spencer Confidential wasn't bad.
		
Click to expand...

second that, very watchable.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 3, 2020)

Watched Pitch Perfect again yesterday as it was on TV. Surprisingly decent, if you haven't seen it. The two sequels were trash though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Got Contagion to watch but currently watching Philadelphia for the umpteenth time - brilliant film. Feels some current elements though as the fear of catching AIDS was very real back then. When Andy (Tom) meets his lawyer and they shake hands and then the lawyer (Denzel) feels contaminated...
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			Braved Contagion last night - far too close for comfort at the moment! Some of the dialogue about hand sanitiser and social distancing...scary!
		
Click to expand...

I found it scary, too close to what's actually happening just now , seems like we're following the same script


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 3, 2020)

Piece said:



			Spencer Confidential wasn't bad.
		
Click to expand...

Think I was expecting too much.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 3, 2020)

Inception. 
Forgot just how good it is.
How did someone write that? 🤯


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Inception.
Forgot just how good it is.
How did someone write that? 🤯
		
Click to expand...

Probably on LSD or something


----------



## Diamond (Apr 4, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Inception.
Forgot just how good it is.
How did someone write that? 🤯
		
Click to expand...

It’s one film you have to watch more than once!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2020)

Diamond said:



			It’s one film you have to watch more than once!
		
Click to expand...

Not for me. Dreadful film. Almost as bad as Interstellar.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 4, 2020)

Diamond said:



			It’s one film you have to watch more than once!
		
Click to expand...

Think that’s the 4th for me.
Brilliant film.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 4, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Not for me. Dreadful film. Almost as bad as Interstellar.
		
Click to expand...

Me & the mrs went to the cinema to see it,she gave up on it after about 10 minutes.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 4, 2020)

Been on YouTube looking at films most recent the good the bad and the ugly ,also fistful of dollars and a couple of john wayne movies big Jake and the undefeated. Bruce Lee has been veiwed with enter the dragon and fist of fury being given close observance.
 What will be on today's menu will be decided later as there is some angling tutorials I want to catch up  on first


----------



## Piece (Apr 4, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Not for me. Dreadful film. *Almost as bad as Interstellar.*

Click to expand...

. No, just no!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 4, 2020)

One not to watch "Accident (2017)" - what an utter pile of poop!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2020)

Uncut Gems on Netflix, really good film.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2020)

Safe House.  Not bad, worth a look.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 5, 2020)

Not a film as such but a recording of a play, starring James Corden, very funny. 

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/2020-04-03/free-national-theatre/


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 5, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Not a film as such but a recording of a play, starring James Corden, very funny.

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/2020-04-03/free-national-theatre/

Click to expand...

Watched it the other night
Really funny, enjoyed  it a lot


----------



## Diamond (Apr 5, 2020)

On the back of this thread watched Shutter Island last night with my 15 year old daughter, she loved it. Then I put on Straight Outta Compton which was ok.


----------



## IainP (Apr 5, 2020)

Watched V for vendetta on "old fashioned telly" last night.

Year 2020, man made virus to create panic, curfews & lockdowns....did wonder if a little mischievous scheduling there 😲


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 5, 2020)

Watched Argo last night, very enjoyable (if very inaccurate) film....
Tonight I am paying for Le Mans 66 Ford V Ferrari and slapping a load of pizzas in the oven for a family movie night! 

Just trying to recapture a bit of normality to our lives, as once a month we always go cinema then Zizzi!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 8, 2020)

Watched Hotel Mumbai last night, proper edge of the seat tension for the entirety of the film.
Well worth a watch 👍


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Watched Hotel Mumbai last night, proper edge of the seat tension for the entirety of the film.
Well worth a watch 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yeah my mate keeps raving about it,I’ll give it a watch.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2020)

Watched half of Quarantine (Netflix).
Terrible.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2020)

Watched the Denzel Washington/Chris Pratt Magnificent 7 again last night and very much enjoyed.  

Will watch The Lavender Hill Mob this afternoon, 3.30pm on BBC2.  If the younger members watch, do not adjust your set, it is black & white & most definitely not HD.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 10, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Been catching up on Disney +
Avatar ( didn’t see it first time around) , Star Wars return of the sith ( tedious) the last Jedi ( got half way through and remembered seeing it) .. will be doing the marvel stuff, my 7 yr boy is into super hero stuff but not sure whether to sit him down with it. We have been watching the 1995 Spider-Man cartoons ( tonight he suggested we watch it naked on the sofa .. I did draw the curtains 😧)
		
Click to expand...

The story of Pixar is worth a watch.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 10, 2020)

My son had me watching The Brothers Grimsby, and Due Date, one is a poor man's Trains Planes and Automobiles, the other well!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2020)

The Platform on Netflix. Dubbed but bearable and a good/interesting concept but weird ending!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 11, 2020)

American Summer currently on Sky. Really enjoyed it. Easy watching and heart-warming.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 11, 2020)

Sat through The Healer on Netflix, started ok and nice locations in Nova Scotia but any story quickly got very silly, 3/10 at a push.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2020)

The Shawshank Redemption.    'Twas excellent.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 11, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Shawshank Redemption.    'Twas excellent.
		
Click to expand...

That’s one film I never managed to appreciate...others I know love it, but I just don’t get it!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2020)

JamesR said:



			That’s one film I never managed to appreciate...others I know love it, but I just don’t get it!
		
Click to expand...

Mike, can we have an "unlike" option please 👍


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2020)

JamesR said:



			That’s one film I never managed to appreciate...others I know love it, but I just don’t get it!
		
Click to expand...

I get it, but also think the film is hugely overrated.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2020)

Cargo on Netflix, really powerful in a zombie guise. Highly recommend it 👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 12, 2020)

Watched Le Mans 66 on Friday night, superb film. Saw it at the flicks but both mrs and junior wedge hadn’t seen it. Thumbs up all around.

Howls Moving Castle last night, excellent Studio Ghibli film.

Followed that with Spenser Confidential on Netflix, that’s 2 hours I’d like back.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 12, 2020)

Grease is on Sky later so might just put my feet up after my bike ride and eat my body weight in chocolate


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 12, 2020)

Watching carry on up the jungle at the moment ,it will be followed by carry on matron. Great fun films that we shall never see the likes of again .


----------



## Piece (Apr 12, 2020)

I’ll be going for ‘Angel has Fallen‘ tonight.


----------



## Piece (Apr 12, 2020)

Catching Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, the original. 

Timely as it has Tim Brooke Taylor in it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2020)

The Italian Job on Sky at 9pm tonight.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Italian Job on Sky at 9pm tonight. 

Click to expand...

Michael Caine or Markey Mark Wahlberg?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Michael Caine or Markey Mark Wahlberg?
		
Click to expand...

The proper one.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 13, 2020)

over the Easter weekend i watched the 4 Department Q films - Danish cop thrillers about a burned-out detective being demoted to a new Cold Case division - really enjoyed them - low 7s on IMDB, which is about right - 2013 - 2018: The Keeper of Lost Causes, The Absemt One, A Conspiracy of Faith and The Purity of Vengence


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 14, 2020)

A Fish Called Wanda. Was on late the other night, forgot how good a film it was, made me laugh aloud in a couple of spots. ad forgotten how it ended, really enjoyed it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 14, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			over the Easter weekend i watched the 4 Department Q films - Danish cop thrillers about a burned-out detective being demoted to a new Cold Case division - really enjoyed them - low 7s on IMDB, which is about right - 2013 - 2018: The Keeper of Lost Causes, The Absemt One, A Conspiracy of Faith and The Purity of Vengence
		
Click to expand...

These look interesting, by which means did you watch them (don't seem to be on Netflix)?


----------



## chellie (Apr 14, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			These look interesting, by which means did you watch them (don't seem to be on Netflix)?
		
Click to expand...

Would think More 4. Walter Presents.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			A Fish Called Wanda. Was on late the other night, forgot how good a film it was, made me laugh aloud in a couple of spots. ad forgotten how it ended, really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

i have recorded it ,and live and let die ,my favourite bond movie. 
John Cleese used the real name of a well known actor when playing his part in Fish called Wanda,anyone know who that actor was?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 14, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			i have recorded it ,and live and let die ,my favourite bond movie.
John Cleese used the real name of a well known actor when playing his part in Fish called Wanda,anyone know who that actor was?
		
Click to expand...

Archie Leach, sometimes known as bit part actor Carrie Grant


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 14, 2020)

Ratatouille. Go on, cheer yourself up and watch it


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2020)

Have watched 1917 and Bad boys for life last couple of days.
1917 was excellent.
Bad boys was predictable as ever but decent enough for a watch.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 14, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			These look interesting, by which means did you watch them (don't seem to be on Netflix)?
		
Click to expand...

i found them on the tinterweb!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 14, 2020)

Watching Top Gun...again!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Archie Leach, sometimes known as bit part actor Carrie Grant
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer ,did you know or was Google your phone a friend


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Watching Top Gun...again!
		
Click to expand...

The best film ever made.   If I go more six months without watching it, I suffer withdrawl symptoms.  I feel the need, THE NEED FOR SPEED!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 15, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Is the correct answer ,did you know or was Google your phone a friend
		
Click to expand...

One of those distant memories that we always just knew growing up. A bit like Maurice Micklewhite, Marion Morrison, David Jones, Reg Dwight, Norma Jean and Shirley Crabtree.


----------



## Cherry13 (Apr 15, 2020)

not sure if people have already seen/mentioned on the thread, but nites.tv is a great site to get some newish releases.  (new bad boys for instance) 

I cant find any confirmation for sure, but i was told its basically a collaboration from some of the big american distributors and not illegal streaming.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 15, 2020)

Watched Knives Out .. enjoyed that.
Then this week it was the good liar which was good a bit slow in places. 
I have caught up with most of my marvel stuff.
I am afraid I like the Antman and the Antman and Wasp. Simply because of the character Ruiz who just starts laying the story down in street slang .. they then fill in his story with the characters lip sinking his words .. it’s hilarious. Just good all round fun films. I loved Ragnarok, as that didn’t take itself too seriously either.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 15, 2020)

Cherry13 said:



			not sure if people have already seen/mentioned on the thread, but nites.tv is a great site to get some newish releases.  (new bad boys for instance)

I cant find any confirmation for sure, but i was told its basically a collaboration from some of the big american distributors and not illegal streaming.
		
Click to expand...

A friend of mine said the same thing. I haven't used it, but I know a couple of folks that have. They did some other security checks first, some advertising on there, but no malware/ virus/ spyware found as yet.

Edit:
Just did a quick look up, reasons to suggest it is not legal. A number of websites carrying similar reports to this

https://play4.uk/nites-tv-is-the-free-movie-viewing-site-legal-cinema-tv-movie-news-4062


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 15, 2020)

15 of the 23 Marvel films done now - Civil War made a lot more sense having seen the others in the right order leading up to it.   Endgame is going to be the epic way to end this adventure.    I had not seen either of the Guardians of the Galaxy films before - those are both so tongue-in-cheek they are fantastic.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 16, 2020)

Notting Hill - also in Things that Gladden the Heart. Love it.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Notting Hill - also in Things that Gladden the Heart. Love it.
		
Click to expand...

So many great lines in that film one of my faves. 

Spike: I knew a girl at school called Pandora. Never got to see her box, though. 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 16, 2020)

Wolf said:



			So many great lines in that film one of my faves.

Spike: I knew a girl at school called Pandora. Never got to see her box, though. 😂
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there's a single scene which isn't funny or moving or both. Has to be one of the best films ever made.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 16, 2020)

The greatest story ever told - it was shown over the Easter weekend.

On Bob macs V box its in the film - fiction section.

Wolf may have it in the "true to life" section.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I don't think there's a single scene which isn't funny or moving or both. Has to be one of the best films ever made.
		
Click to expand...

Its very well written because its not only funny but the characters are so relatable.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 16, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			The greatest story ever told - it was shown over the Easter weekend.

On Bob macs V box its in the film - fiction section.

Wolf may have it in the "true to life" section. 

Click to expand...

Never seen it mate and I never said I was religious.. I just happen to enjoy a good debate on Theology 😊


----------



## User62651 (Apr 16, 2020)

Brian Banks on Netflix was a reasonable 'wrongly accused' drama, true story as well. US justice system (some states) is terrible it seems.


----------



## Piece (Apr 16, 2020)

Watched the latest Jumanji film. Meh.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I don't think there's a single scene which isn't funny or moving or both. Has to be one of the best films ever made.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree on that, it's a guilty pleasure for me. I'm a big fan of Four Weddings too, there are scenes in that, that still crack me up to this day.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 16, 2020)

I recorded a fantastic film the other day and am just going to sit down and watch it 
 Brassed Off 
 Brilliant film one of my all-time top ten movies


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 16, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			15 of the 23 Marvel films done now - Civil War made a lot more sense having seen the others in the right order leading up to it.   Endgame is going to be the epic way to end this adventure.    I had not seen either of the Guardians of the Galaxy films before - those are both so tongue-in-cheek they are fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

Plus the sound track is good


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 16, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			I'd agree on that, it's a guilty pleasure for me. I'm a big fan of Four Weddings too, there are scenes in that, that still crack me up to this day.
		
Click to expand...

In my top five.   Just love it.   Anyway must go and find that Carrie creature.  Think I'm in there.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 17, 2020)

Heads up for The Saphires on tonight BBC! at midnight.
Aboriginal female group do a Supremes act during the Vietnam War.
Funny and gritty Mash type film.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 17, 2020)

Finally watched Joker today.
Was hoping it hadn’t been over hyped.
I thought it was brilliant & what a performance by Joaquin.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 18, 2020)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang

"Our fine four-fendered friend" Love it!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Chitty Chitty Bang Bang

"Our fine four-fendered friend" Love it!
		
Click to expand...

The child catcher still has the ability to terrify me now 😰😰. It's a toss up between him and the witch from The Wizard of Oz as to the most frightening character ever in film history. The witch just sneaks it for me.

Great film though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The child catcher still has the ability to terrify me now 😰😰. It's a toss up between him and the witch from The Wizard of Oz as to the most frightening character ever in film history. The witch just sneaks it for me.

Great film though.
		
Click to expand...

As we don't have children we sometimes do the "children, I smell children" scene! Love it. It is a great film and I've been singing along and my mood has lifted significantly.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The child catcher still has the ability to terrify me now 😰😰. It's a toss up between him and the witch from The Wizard of Oz as to the most frightening character ever in film history. The witch just sneaks it for me.

Great film though.
		
Click to expand...

Where does Fragger rank in comparison to those two though?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 18, 2020)

Birds of Prey. 
Surprisingly good. 
Much better than suicide squad.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The child catcher still has the ability to terrify me now 😰😰. It's a toss up between him and the witch from The Wizard of Oz as to the most frightening character ever in film history. The witch just sneaks it for me.

Great film though.
		
Click to expand...

I was terrified of the Witch when I was a kid.
And Cruella De Vil.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 18, 2020)

Turned over from chitty bang to watch Seabiscuit. Now just starting to watch .
Real steel with Hugh Jackman. It's on Sony movies


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 18, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Where does Fragger rank in comparison to those two though?   

Click to expand...

Just an amateur. Those two are a different league 😄


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2020)

The Snowman, recorded from Film4 the other night. Decent cast, Michael Fassbender, toby Jones and others but it was terrible. If anyone has seen it, what was the point of the Val Kilmer character? I was waiting for him to do something that justified the character but there was nothing


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Snowman, recorded from Film4 the other night. Decent cast, Michael Fassbender, toby Jones and others but it was terrible. If anyone has seen it, what was the point of the Val Kilmer character? I was waiting for him to do something that justified the character but there was nothing
		
Click to expand...

I remember at the time it got absolutely panned, I think it was terribly rushed to get it out by a certain date so some plot points/characters were just left hanging as you mention. Strange as it had an excellent director, cast and source material.  The book it was based on is very good and I'd recommend everyone to read the Harry Hole series by Jo Nesbo.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Snowman, recorded from Film4 the other night. Decent cast, Michael Fassbender, toby Jones and others but it was terrible. If anyone has seen it, what was the point of the Val Kilmer character? I was waiting for him to do something that justified the character but there was nothing
		
Click to expand...

that’s disappointing, had it listed to watch but won’t bother now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			that’s disappointing, had it listed to watch but won’t bother now.
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely would not. It was a mess and very unsatisfactory. I may follow HK advice though and read the books.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 19, 2020)

MA - a bit grim and far fetched but kind of enjoyed it!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 19, 2020)

Bad Boys For Life....... absolutely awful, switched off after 30 mins.


----------



## TerryA (Apr 19, 2020)

Watched The Green Book on Prime. What a great watch!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2020)

TerryA said:



			Watched The Green Book on Prime. What a great watch!
		
Click to expand...

A thoroughly deserved best film Oscar in my opinion, superb film.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2020)

We had a veritable festival of films over the weekend all of which Mrs Wolf had never seen. 

First up I introduced  to the Epic that is Top Gun. Fair to say she thought it was wholly average whilst I enjoyed it as usual. 

Then it was onto 4 Weddings & a funeral, a few chuckles from my good lady but again said it was just OK! 

Somehow after that we ended up Watching all 5 Pirates of the Caribbean films as she hadn't seen a single one. Whilst I am a fan of Johnny Depp & his quirky Captain Jack mannerisms, I think the films are just above average as a family thing, but Mrs Wolf absolutely loved them all 🤷🏻‍♂️. 

There is no accounting for taste....


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2020)

Wolf said:



			We had a veritable festival of films over the weekend all of which Mrs Wolf had never seen.

First up I introduced  to the Epic that is Top Gun. Fair to say she thought it was wholly average whilst I enjoyed it as usual.

Then it was onto 4 Weddings & a funeral, a few chuckles from my good lady but again said it was just OK!

Somehow after that we ended up Watching all 5 Pirates of the Caribbean films as she hadn't seen a single one. Whilst I am a fan of Johnny Depp & his quirky Captain Jack mannerisms, I think the films are just above average as a family thing, but Mrs Wolf absolutely loved them all 🤷🏻‍♂️.

There is no accounting for taste....
		
Click to expand...

My god mate, I think you've managed to select all the films I hate the most


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m recording All Quiet on the Western Front (1930) at the moment on TCM.  Just started but can be caught on TCM+1 if interested.  The suffering of the ordinary German soldier through the horrors of the trenches. Waking every day knowing that quite possibly you might never wake from a night sleep again - and knowing your choices are very limited 🙁


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 21, 2020)

Wolf said:



			We had a veritable festival of films over the weekend all of which Mrs Wolf had never seen.

First up I introduced  to the Epic that is Top Gun. Fair to say she thought it was wholly average whilst I enjoyed it as usual.

Then it was onto 4 Weddings & a funeral, a few chuckles from my good lady but again said it was just OK!

Somehow after that we ended up Watching all 5 Pirates of the Caribbean films as she hadn't seen a single one. Whilst I am a fan of Johnny Depp & his quirky Captain Jack mannerisms, I think the films are just above average as a family thing, but Mrs Wolf absolutely loved them all 🤷🏻‍♂️.

There is no accounting for taste....
		
Click to expand...

She needs to wash her mouth out!! The handsomest version of Tom Cruise ever, great soundtrack and great dogfights. 4 Weddings - what's not to say - got me into poetry and W H Auden in particular. Like Notting Hill there isn't a scene which you can take your eyes off...a classic.

No accounting for taste as you say.

Just finished Yesterday and so wanted to love it like the classics and another one to dip in and out of on any given day and...it disappointed. Ok so it was an ok watch but with the soundtrack and premise it seems like it could have been so much more.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 24, 2020)

Remember The Titans.  An old favourite that I should watch more often.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 25, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Remember The Titans.  An old favourite that I should watch more often.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic film. Don't need to say much more.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 25, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Remember The Titans.  An old favourite that I should watch more often.
		
Click to expand...

Right up there with Any Given Sunday, Varsity Blues, and Friday Night Lights, 4 really good American football films, which if you like, you also have the ever awesome Friday Night Lights tv series too.

Been on a little Denzel Fest over the last couple of weeks. Last night we watched Man On Fire, my favourite of his.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 25, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Right up there with Any Given Sunday, Varsity Blues, and Friday Night Lights, 4 really good American football films, which if you like, you also have the ever awesome Friday Night Lights tv series too.

Been on a little Denzel Fest over the last couple of weeks. Last night we watched Man On Fire, my favourite of his.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst it is about American Football, I see it more as a film about life.  So many great truths in it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 25, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Fantastic film. Don't need to say much more.
		
Click to expand...

First watched it in Florida as respite from the theme parks.  Thought I had some understanding of race relations & the depth of feeling over there; when Coach Boone responded to the brick through the window I realised just how much I'd underestimated that.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 25, 2020)

the rise of Skywalker.... what a pile of.... not sure how they can make these films with so many plot holes


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 25, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			15 of the 23 Marvel films done now - Civil War made a lot more sense having seen the others in the right order leading up to it.   Endgame is going to be the epic way to end this adventure.    I had not seen either of the Guardians of the Galaxy films before - those are both so tongue-in-cheek they are fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

 I have been doing the same but missed a  4 out by not getting the order right. Sadly with Sky losing the rights to the Disney ones I am now in to buying DVDs or might consider a subscription to Disney for a while

Looking for another opinion - is Iron Man 3 worth bothering with now I have seen up to and including End Game.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 25, 2020)

I watched Yesterday this week good enough to keep going to the end but more of a Sunday afternoon film than a late night blockbuster.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 25, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			I have been doing the same but missed a  4 out by not getting the order right. Sadly with Sky losing the rights to the Disney ones I am now in to buying DVDs or might consider a subscription to Disney for a while

Looking for another opinion - is Iron Man 3 worth bothering with now I have seen up to and including End Game.
		
Click to expand...

I can recommend Disney but Iron Man 3 is pretty weak.   Neither Spiderman not Hulk are on Disney so had to miss those but they are weak films.     I had seen many of them at times over the years but doing them in the sequence and one every couple of days has been excellent as it does all fit together pretty well.


----------



## splashtryagain (Apr 25, 2020)

Watched extraction on netflix last night, Chris Hemsworth movie.
Omg how violent! Really gripping edge of your seat stuff but wow, brutal!


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 25, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I can recommend Disney but Iron Man 3 is pretty weak.   Neither Spiderman not Hulk are on Disney so had to miss those but they are weak films.     I had seen many of them at times over the years but doing them in the sequence and one every couple of days has been excellent as it does all fit together pretty well.
		
Click to expand...

I agree not much miss to by not watching Spiderman 1,  2 was the best  and I gave up watching Spiderman 3 less half the way through. This is about what my daughter told me about them.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 25, 2020)

One film I watched this week is Wave.

It's about a very straight laced lawyer who gets talked in to going out for a night on the town and takes a mind blowing drug.

Very funny in places and has you wondering what exactly is going on.  All makes perfect sense at the end.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 25, 2020)

Watched Seven Pounds again. I know I've seen it but couldn't remember most of it...not a bad film but clearly not memorable either!


----------



## User62651 (Apr 25, 2020)

splashtryagain said:



			Watched extraction on netflix last night, Chris Hemsworth movie.
Omg how violent! Really gripping edge of your seat stuff but wow, brutal!
		
Click to expand...

Concur, half decent intense actioner with reasonable plot and a high body count for sure. Pet hate is indecipherable dialogue though, really struggled at times with the mumbling..


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 26, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Concur, half decent intense actioner with reasonable plot and a high body count for sure. Pet hate is indecipherable dialogue though, really struggled at times with the mumbling..
		
Click to expand...

watched it last night, really enjoyed it. Agree, the sound volume when talking seemed to drop on a few occasions making it hard to hear. But, wasn’t really watching for the dialogue, didn‘t make it less watchable. 

a good couple of steps up for Netflix own movies from Spenser Confidential


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 26, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			I watched Yesterday this week good enough to keep going to the end but more of a Sunday afternoon film than a late night blockbuster.
		
Click to expand...

I watched Yesterday as it was largely filmed in and around Gorleston where my old Mum saw out her days... With her being a fan of the Beatles also... The whole film brought back many happy memories...


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 26, 2020)

Kaz said:



			That whole sequel trilogy was a cynical money-grab devoid of any artistic merit.
		
Click to expand...

I wholly get that... But, I take the view the whole franchise has provided good employment for many here in the UK 👍... And, will hopefully continue to do so...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 26, 2020)

The Mask , yesterday really funny film and Carey at his best


----------



## Piece (Apr 26, 2020)

21 Bridges on Amazon. Tidy.

Spiderman Far from Home. Hmmm.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 26, 2020)

Trial By Fire. As it's based upon a true story it adds some interest...well worth a watch.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 26, 2020)

Watched Judy last night ... very sad, well done but not a great piece of entertainment for a man like myself .. really struggling at the moment with films I want to see


----------



## splashtryagain (Apr 28, 2020)

The gentlemen - like snatch and lock stock and just as good!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 30, 2020)

Finished the Marvel series and Endgame was a lot better having seen all the others leading up to it.
Now to do all the Star Wars films before watching Skywalker when it comes on Disney Plus next week.

I also found myself watching Carry on Doctor on ITV.   Truly appalling but riveting for how bad it was.  Did we really watch such sexist drivel and think it was good?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 30, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Right up there with Any Given Sunday, Varsity Blues, and Friday Night Lights, 4 really good American football films, which if you like, you also have the ever awesome Friday Night Lights tv series too.

Been on a little Denzel Fest over the last couple of weeks. Last night we watched Man On Fire, my favourite of his.
		
Click to expand...

Any Given Sunday was written by a friend of mine Pat Toomay who played many years in the NFL.  He has a cameo alongside Dick Butkus during one of the games.
Friday Night Lights (the series) has to be the only high school football team where every game comes down to the final play.   The film is way better than the series.

Other good gridiron films
The Replacements - funny as hell if taking liberties with what happened in the 1987 NFL strike.
Invincible - the Vince Papale story about him making the 1975 Eagles as a walk-on.  Disney take serious liberties with the truth but it's pretty good overall.
The Blind Side - how Michael Oher got adopted and put through high school and college on his way to being a 1st round pick - pretty realistic to the truth.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 30, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Any Given Sunday was written by a friend of mine Pat Toomay who played many years in the NFL.  He has a cameo alongside Dick Butkus during one of the games.
Friday Night Lights (the series) has to be the only high school football team where every game comes down to the final play.   The film is way better than the series.

Other good gridiron films
The Replacements - funny as hell if taking liberties with what happened in the 1987 NFL strike.
Invincible - the Vince Papale story about him making the 1975 Eagles as a walk-on.  Disney take serious liberties with the truth but it's pretty good overall.
The Blind Side - how Michael Oher got adopted and put through high school and college on his way to being a 1st round pick - pretty realistic to the truth.
		
Click to expand...

I'll let Friday Night Lights final play issue slide, it wasn't something that ruined an excellent show for me. 

I've seen all of the other films too, all enjoyable, but they obviously didn't stick in my memory as much as the other three.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 30, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Any Given Sunday was written by a friend of mine Pat Toomay who played many years in the NFL.  He has a cameo alongside Dick Butkus during one of the games.
Friday Night Lights (the series) has to be the only high school football team where every game comes down to the final play.   The film is way better than the series.

Other good gridiron films
The Replacements - funny as hell if taking liberties with what happened in the 1987 NFL strike.
Invincible - the Vince Papale story about him making the 1975 Eagles as a walk-on.  Disney take serious liberties with the truth but it's pretty good overall.
*The Blind Side - how Michael Oher got adopted and put through high school and college on his way to being a 1st round pick - pretty realistic to the truth.*

Click to expand...

Really enjoyed that film, more so if it is close to the truth.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 30, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Any Given Sunday was written by a friend of mine Pat Toomay who played many years in the NFL.  He has a cameo alongside Dick Butkus during one of the games.
Friday Night Lights (the series) has to be the only high school football team where every game comes down to the final play.   The film is way better than the series.

Other good gridiron films
The Replacements - funny as hell if taking liberties with what happened in the 1987 NFL strike.
Invincible - the Vince Papale story about him making the 1975 Eagles as a walk-on.  Disney take serious liberties with the truth but it's pretty good overall.
The Blind Side - how Michael Oher got adopted and put through high school and college on his way to being a 1st round pick - pretty realistic to the truth.
		
Click to expand...

Any given Sunday I love that film and I think its the best film Jamie Foxx has done to. 

The replacements I found to be fun and enjoyable, remember watching it and cracking up. 

As for Blind Side one of my favourite films I think its brilliant throughout and Mrs Wolf shed a tear or to at it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 30, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Any given Sunday I love that film and I think its the best film Jamie Foxx has done to.
		
Click to expand...

There is a deleted scene that he is amazing in.  After about his third game, the kicker comes over to him in the locker room and asks if he wants to attend the team's Bible study group the next day.  Foxx launches into him with a tirade along the lines of "you didn't want to ask me when I was a third stringer but now I'm the starter, Jesus is OK for me to attend".  It's a really powerful scene and it was a shame that Oliver Stone cut it.

Many of the scenes are based on real life events - the lineman going into the stands for a fight was Ricky Bell of the Bucs in 78, the player having to take a dump with the IVs connected happened with the Raiders and their team doctor Robert Huizenga.  The player begging to play in spite of health issues to make a contract bonus - well take your pick with any team and player for that one.   Very realistic film outside of the crazy uniforms and the stupid eye injury play in the final game.   Most of the games were filmed at Miami's stadium although the final game does take place in the original Texas Stadium in Dallas.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 30, 2020)

In fact a friend of mine, Pat O'Hara, played the 2nd string QB Tyler Cherubini.  "He got hurt?  What did he do, fall off the bench?"


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 1, 2020)

Blazing Saddles.    Still my favourite comedy of all-time.    Had a tough day and this is really making it a lot better.      "I get no kick from champagne ….."


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2020)

The Full Monty.  Still funny after all these years.


----------



## splashtryagain (May 2, 2020)

For something more modern, 21 bridges on Amazon is worth a look, good detective/action film!


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 2, 2020)

The Drop on channel 4 last night. Tom Hardy, Noomi Rapace and James GandolfinI, superb film.


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2020)

Unforgiven, stone cold classic.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Unforgiven, stone cold classic.
		
Click to expand...

Set up to record next week


----------



## PNWokingham (May 2, 2020)

Gangster's Paradsise on Neflix. Very good film 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0783532/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_2


----------



## Fade and Die (May 3, 2020)

Watched Once upon a Time in Hollywood last night, it was long and maybe a bit slow for some (my Mrs!) but I enjoyed it and it had a decent ending. 
Visually superb and Dicaprio as a fading actor is brilliant.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 3, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Watched Once upon a Time in Hollywood last night, it was long and maybe a bit slow for some (my Mrs!) but I enjoyed it and it had a decent ending.
Visually superb and Dicaprio as a fading actor is brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

A bit slow is an understatement. I love Tarantino, and went to see it in the cinema, but the first hour and a half totally drags.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 3, 2020)

Proper old school... Out of Africa... As herself enjoyed it muchly so did I... Doubt she'll join me watching Deerhunter sometime this week mind...


----------



## rudebhoy (May 3, 2020)

Siege of Jalotsville. True story of Irish peacekeeping unit sent to the Congo in the early 60s, and it all goes horribly wrong.

Gripping story, totally recommended. On Netflix.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 3, 2020)

Valerian and the city of a thousand planets.
Visually very good 
Story line good 
Overall A- 
Very watchable and great CGI .
Think avatar meets starwars


----------



## Piece (May 3, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Valerian and the city of a thousand planets.
Visually very good
Story line good
Overall A-
Very watchable and great CGI .
Think avatar meets starwars
		
Click to expand...

Dropped in to this for a few mins. Looked good. Will catch another time.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 3, 2020)

Just watched Humphrey Bogart in the African Queen.
I would say his best film .
Great actor


----------



## USER1999 (May 3, 2020)

The English Patient, followed by Last King of Scotland.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 3, 2020)

Watched Airplane earlier today - still makes me laugh!


----------



## Orikoru (May 3, 2020)

We just watched Extraction, an action film starring Thor. Well the guy that plays Thor. It was a pretty good action film. Some of the camera work was incredible, particularly one long continuous take where camera was flying past the car, then in the car, no idea how they did that. Plenty of explosions and close combat, good solid action film.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 4, 2020)

Not sure if it qualifies as a film, but last night I watched Danny Boyle's National Theatre production of Frankenstein with Benedict Cumberbatch as The Creature and Johnny Lee Millar as Victor. It was superb. It's free to watch on YouTube until Thursday. There is also a version where they swap the lead roles, am tempted to watch that as well.

Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## BrianM (May 4, 2020)

Watched Contagion last night, wow, it’s like they already knew what was going to happen in 2020 😂😂


----------



## chellie (May 4, 2020)

splashtryagain said:



			For something more modern, 21 bridges on Amazon is worth a look, good detective/action film!
		
Click to expand...

We watched this tonight


----------



## Midnight (May 4, 2020)

Half way through Starship Troopers again, watched this film loads over the years and still enjoy it. 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## williamalex1 (May 4, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Just watched Humphrey Bogart in the African Queen.
I would say his best film .
Great actor
		
Click to expand...

I liked his gold prospecting film ?????????, Play it again Sam, some great one liners in that


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 5, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I liked his gold prospecting film ?????????, Play it again Sam, some great one liners in that 

Click to expand...

Treasure of the Sierra madre


----------



## Piece (May 5, 2020)

Rise of the Foot Soldier 4 - Marbella.

 **** mega **** swear off, I **** tell you, you ****. ****!


----------



## i*windows (May 5, 2020)

Das Boot, great film


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 5, 2020)

Rush, story of Niki Lauda vs James Hunt, top film.


----------



## USER1999 (May 5, 2020)

Piece said:



			Rise of the Foot Soldier 4 - Marbella.

**** mega **** swear off, I **** tell you, you ****. ****! 

Click to expand...

A bit rubbish really, apart from top notch swearing.


----------



## JamesR (May 5, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I liked his gold prospecting film ?????????, Play it again Sam, some great one liners in that 

Click to expand...

Casablanca 
To have and have not
Maltese Falcon
Key Largo

All far better films than the African Queen


----------



## i*windows (May 6, 2020)

watched Seven last night, still pretty good


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 6, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Casablanca
To have and have not
Maltese Falcon
Key Largo

All far better films than the African Queen
		
Click to expand...

Did you forget wer'e no angels


----------



## williamalex1 (May 6, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Did you forget wer'e no angels
		
Click to expand...

That reminds me of the old James Cagney film , Angels with Dirty Faces.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 6, 2020)

splashtryagain said:



			For something more modern, 21 bridges on Amazon is worth a look, good detective/action film!
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed it, good flick


----------



## Wolf (May 6, 2020)

Just finished watching Extraction, decent but nothing special.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 7, 2020)

Got the final 20 minutes of Midsommar to watch. Stopped last night as began to wonder if I had ingested some of the magic mushrooms - one of the weirdest things I've ever seen but weird enough to keep watching...I bet at the final credits I'll say "what a load of old..."


----------



## i*windows (May 7, 2020)

was looking for buggsy malone to watch last night, but doesnt seem to be on any of the streaming sites :-(


----------



## AmandaJR (May 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Got the final 20 minutes of Midsommar to watch. Stopped last night as began to wonder if I had ingested some of the magic mushrooms - one of the weirdest things I've ever seen but weird enough to keep watching...I bet at the final credits I'll say "what a load of old..."
		
Click to expand...

What on earth...it just got more and more crazy! Who has a mind that makes things like that up? Must have been tripping!


----------



## Lazkir (May 7, 2020)

If you want crazy weird, try watching The Lobster with Colin Farrell.
Absolutely barking!


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			If you want crazy weird, try watching The Lobster with Colin Farrell.
Absolutely barking!
		
Click to expand...

Absolute brilliant as well, top film 👍


----------



## USER1999 (May 7, 2020)

Rise of Skywalker. What an absolute load of tosh.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2020)

The Muppet Movie. Cheer yourself up and watch it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 8, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			If you want crazy weird, try watching The Lobster with Colin Farrell.
Absolutely barking!
		
Click to expand...

An interesting film to say the least...


----------



## JamesR (May 8, 2020)

Dads Army (2016) - not as good as the original series, but still hugely enjoyable


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 8, 2020)

Watched the Dirty Dozen earlier today ,you would struggle to get such a strong cast together today to make a film , great war film .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 9, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Watched the Dirty Dozen earlier today ,you would struggle to get such a strong cast together today to make a film , great war film .
		
Click to expand...

The Oceans films with George Clooney and his mates are probably the nearest I can think of in terms of comparable cast strength in recent times. It's  a good point though and I agree, a cracking film.


----------



## Beezerk (May 9, 2020)

Dora and the City Of Gold.
Yes I know it's a kids film, but I spent a lot of time watching it with my daughter 10 or so years ago.
Absolute belter.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 9, 2020)

Finally got round to watching The Revenant.  Seriously powerful film.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 9, 2020)

Darkest hour, enjoyed it, Old man is a quality actor.


----------



## Wolf (May 10, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Finally got round to watching The Revenant.  Seriously powerful film.
		
Click to expand...

Hated it, wife and I walked out half way through at cinema bored to tears


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Dora and the City Of Gold.
Yes I know it's a kids film, but I spent a lot of time watching it with my daughter 10 or so years ago.
Absolute belter.
		
Click to expand...

Swiper no Swiping 😂. Yup, a daughter in the same era 👍. It is on our 'to watch' list.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 10, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			If you want crazy weird, try watching The Lobster with Colin Farrell.
Absolutely barking!
		
Click to expand...


Watched Sightseers again the other night, that is a real "WTF" film, the blackest of black comedies.


----------



## BrianM (May 17, 2020)

Watched the Addams family with my oldest last night, thoroughly enjoyed it as well 😀


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 17, 2020)

As a kid I was a huge Leeds utd fan so just had to watch the Dammed United on catch-up last night .
 What a mud bath the baseball ground was .I remember watching motd and thinking our village pitch was a golf green compared to it. 
Great film and what an actor that man is


----------



## Beezerk (May 18, 2020)

Zombieland 2 last night, not a patch on the first one but still sort of enjoyable.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 22, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Resisted for a long time but have made the mistake of watching "Contagion" 

Click to expand...

Too real, virtually what's happening just now, spooky.


----------



## Diamond (May 22, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Hated it, wife and I walked out half way through at cinema bored to tears
		
Click to expand...

You probably won’t like Lawrence of Arabia then.  Also Ben Hur when you stream it has 10 minutes of music before the film starts. 😂😀


----------



## Wolf (May 22, 2020)

Diamond said:



			You probably won’t like Lawrence of Arabia then.  Also Ben Hur when you stream it has 10 minutes of music before the film starts. 😂😀
		
Click to expand...

You're right I don't like either of those films they were also a good 20 years old before i was born so by the time introduced to them as a kid I hada preconceived idea they were old & boring, such is youth. .. Probably  should revisit them and see if I change my mind,.doubt I will


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2020)

I’m watching Heat now, again, I could watch it over and over again.....


----------



## rudebhoy (May 23, 2020)

Watched Once Upon a Time in Hollywood the other night. Saw it in the cinema when it came out, and was very disappointed by it, thought it was really slow and far too long, but have to say I enjoyed it a lot more second time round. Maybe because my expectations were a lot lower this time. It's much more of a laid back comedy than the usual Tarantino action thriller.


----------



## Diamond (May 23, 2020)

Wolf said:



			You're right I don't like either of those films they were also a good 20 years old before i was born so by the time introduced to them as a kid I hada preconceived idea they were old & boring, such is youth. .. Probably  should revisit them and see if I change my mind,.doubt I will
		
Click to expand...

Lawrence of Arabia is beautifully shot, Ben Hur a classic.


----------



## Wolf (May 23, 2020)

Diamond said:



			Lawrence of Arabia is beautifully shot, Ben Hur a classic.
		
Click to expand...

I was about 9 years old when I was made to watch them so to a kid they were unbelievably dull. I'll give them a rewatch and let you know if I changed my opinion.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 23, 2020)

having a Japanese fest. Watching fil,s from Takeshi Kitano. I first watched the latest trilogy, featuring him as the same yakuza gangster - The Outrage (2010), Beyond Outrage (2013) and Outrage Coda (2017). 

Now on the third of his early trillogy of films - Violent Cop, Boliing Point and Sonatine

What a brilliant actor and director. You never know where the films are going and it is hard to get a lot of the nuances of Japanese gangster culture - and Boiling Point is certainly a bit nuts - but all highly recommended


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 23, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I was about 9 years old when I was made to watch them so to a kid they were unbelievably dull. I'll give them a rewatch and let you know if I changed my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

While you're at it, Citizen Kane is on at 3pm this afternoon   (Don't worry, I know you're a Gooner, it's not about Harry  )


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 23, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			having a Japanese fest. Watching fil,s from Takeshi Kitano. I first watched the latest trilogy, featuring him as the same yakuza gangster - The Outrage (2010), Beyond Outrage (2013) and Outrage Coda (2017).

Now on the third of his early trillogy of films - Violent Cop, Boliing Point and Sonatine

What a brilliant actor and director. You never know where the films are going and it is hard to get a lot of the nuances of Japanese gangster culture - and Boiling Point is certainly a bit nuts - but all highly recommended
		
Click to expand...

He has always been excellent. Had the second trilogy on VHS back in the early 90's. 

Personal favourites from him are is version of Zatoichi, and Kikujiro.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 23, 2020)

Rory's Way - pleasant viewing.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 23, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			While you're at it, Citizen Kane is on at 3pm this afternoon   (Don't worry, I know you're a Gooner, it's not about Harry  )
		
Click to expand...

incredible to think that is almost 80 years old.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 23, 2020)

Currently watching the euro 96 England v Spain match .
But when it finishes it's movie time ,and on ITV 4 it's Clint in fistful of dollars. That'll do for me tonight.


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2020)

I was driving home from Preston yesterday and I heard Mayo and Kermode for the first time in what must be a couple of months, they were running through a list of films and they mentioned something about a documentary based around Australia beating American Samoa 31-0 in a football game. IIRC Kermode said he thought it was the best sports film he'd seen...so I hunted it down.
It's called Next Goal Wins and I have to confess, it's up there with Unbeatable and Dark Horse as the best sport related film I've seen, maybe even best documentary ever 🤔
Get it watched, you'll be glad you did 👍


----------



## funkycoldmedina (May 23, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I was driving home from Preston yesterday and I heard Mayo and Kermode for the first time in what must be a couple of months, they were running through a list of films and they mentioned something about a documentary based around Australia beating American Samoa 31-0 in a football game. IIRC Kermode said he thought it was the best sports film he'd seen...so I hunted it down.
It's called Next Goal Wins and I have to confess, it's up there with Unbeatable and Dark Horse as the best sport related film I've seen, maybe even best documentary ever 🤔
Get it watched, you'll be glad you did 👍
		
Click to expand...

What's it on Beezerk, sounds good


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			What's it on Beezerk, sounds good
		
Click to expand...

Erm dodgy Firestick 😅 
(Nova TV app)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2020)

We watched Ocean's Eleven yesterday, daughters request as she has not seen it. I'd forgotten how truly awful Don Cheadle is in that film, the accent 😳😱. With all of those big name actors in it, a big budget, why did no one just stop him and say no?


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2020)

Anyone watched Radius, without giving anything away, as I’ve had it recommended, is it ok 🤔


----------



## rudebhoy (May 24, 2020)

Caught the last hour of a film about Lance Armstrong and the doping last night, was very interesting and well made. Can't remember the name of it unfortunately!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 24, 2020)

David Lean's, Dr Zhivago was one of my favourite films, came out late 1960's.
Absolute classic for those who have yet to enjoy it. Music and scenery/sets are stunning.
Quite a lengthy watch.


----------



## Old Colner (May 24, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Caught the last hour of a film about Lance Armstrong and the doping last night, was very interesting and well made. Can't remember the name of it unfortunately!
		
Click to expand...

The Program.

i recorded it last night, seem to remember hearing good things about it when it was released.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (May 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Erm dodgy Firestick 😅
(Nova TV app)
		
Click to expand...

I may or may not be able to watch that then😜


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I may or may not be able to watch that then😜
		
Click to expand...

Report back when you've watched it, I'm interested in another opinion. I can't say too much due to plot spoilers 👌


----------



## rudebhoy (May 25, 2020)

Old Colner said:



			The Program.

i recorded it last night, seem to remember hearing good things about it when it was released.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We watched Ocean's Eleven yesterday, daughters request as she has not seen it. I'd forgotten how truly awful Don Cheadle is in that film, the accent 😳😱. With all of those big name actors in it, a big budget, why did no one just stop him and say no?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I don't think there's any excuse not to get a proper dialect coach, or just hire an English actor in the first place. In fairness it's so long since I saw that film I have no memory of his accent in it at all.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I don't think there's any excuse not to get a proper dialect coach, or just hire an English actor in the first place. *In fairness it's so long since I saw that film I have no memory of his accent in it at all*.
		
Click to expand...

Being 'English' added nothing to the film so why not just him and use his normal voice? 

You don't remember that aspect because it has been buried deep in your sub conscious to protect yourself from the true horror of it. Don't go digging, who knows what it could do to you


----------



## spongebob59 (May 26, 2020)

Sicario 1&2 last night , excellent films ,, should make a 3rd.


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Being 'English' added nothing to the film so why not just him and use his normal voice?

You don't remember that aspect because it has been buried deep in your sub conscious to protect yourself from the true horror of it. Don't go digging, who knows what it could do to you 

Click to expand...

Too late, I already looked at a YouTube clip of it haha. I guess they wrote it as an English guy before casting. Or they genuinely didn't realise how bad it was.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Too late, I already looked at a YouTube clip of it haha. I guess they wrote it as an English guy before casting. Or they genuinely didn't realise how bad it was. 

Click to expand...

If there was not a multi million dollar film at stake I could almost believe he lost a bet with the other cast members and that accent was his forfeit. Clooney and Damon are renowned pranksters but even so, that has to be a step too far. Doesn't it? I can't see how it gets past day 1 of filming.


----------



## larmen (May 26, 2020)

We watched Jojo Rabbit yesterday. I don’t think we watch it ever again, but someone awarded it an Oscar.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 27, 2020)

Korean movie New World. Wow. Blown away by this movie of gangsters in Korea - a must watch with a similar story to The Departed but, again, a very different setting and charcaters. 

A 7.6 on IMDB is way too low - at least an 8.5!
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2625030/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_6


----------



## JamesR (May 27, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			having a Japanese fest. Watching fil,s from Takeshi Kitano. I first watched the latest trilogy, featuring him as the same yakuza gangster - The Outrage (2010), Beyond Outrage (2013) and Outrage Coda (2017).

Now on the third of his early trillogy of films - Violent Cop, Boliing Point and Sonatine

What a brilliant actor and director. You never know where the films are going and it is hard to get a lot of the nuances of Japanese gangster culture - and Boiling Point is certainly a bit nuts - but all highly recommended
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen Battle Royale?
A cracking film 
Also, Zatoishi; the blind samurai masseuse


----------



## PNWokingham (May 28, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Have you seen Battle Royale?
A cracking film
Also, Zatoishi; the blind samurai masseuse
		
Click to expand...

i watched battle royal yesterday as one of the 10 or Takeshi Kitano films i watched. i enjoyed it but not a favourite. I haven't watched Zatoishi yet but as one of his only key films not yet watched i need to do seek it out!


----------



## MegaSteve (May 28, 2020)

Watched The Firm yesterday... Brilliant story, Grisham... Brilliant directing, Pollack... And, Tom showing he's a more than capable actor...


----------



## USER1999 (May 28, 2020)

I watched Hobbs and Shaw. I am not sure it was supposed to be as funny as I found it, but I also don't think it was meant to be serious.

That said, it was bad.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 28, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If there was not a multi million dollar film at stake I could almost believe he lost a bet with the other cast members and that accent was his forfeit. Clooney and Damon are renowned pranksters but even so, that has to be a step too far. Doesn't it? I can't see how it gets past day 1 of filming.
		
Click to expand...

I introduced my daughter to Independence Day as she recently watched the original MIB movies and liked Will Smith. 5 mins from the end when we (humans) finally work out how to beat the aliens it shows the Brits in what is quite possibly the worst accent I've ever heard!


----------



## larmen (May 29, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We watched Ocean's Eleven yesterday, daughters request as she has not seen it. I'd forgotten how truly awful Don Cheadle is in that film, the accent 😳😱. With all of those big name actors in it, a big budget, why did no one just stop him and say no?
		
Click to expand...

It’s on right now and I am enjoying it ;-)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 30, 2020)

larmen said:



			It’s on right now and I am enjoying it ;-)
		
Click to expand...

It's a really good film. Did Don grate on you or did it not bother you?


----------



## larmen (May 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's a really good film. Did Don grate on you or did it not bother you?
		
Click to expand...

Not bothered, like I am not not bothered by the plot holes either. Just a feel good film.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 30, 2020)

Had a bit of old school yesterday .the original King Kong,  it was made in 1933 and the monster fights were for the time I would assume quite state of the art stuff probably predating the famous Ray Harryhousen.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 1, 2020)

Watched Booksmart last night on prime video, really enjoyed it.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 3, 2020)

Couple of oldies but goodies for me this week

The Good the Bad and the Ugly (forgot which channel)

Stargate (Channel 4 films) spawned one the best Sci Fi series in the last 30 years


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 3, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Had a bit of old school yesterday .the original King Kong,  it was made in 1933 and the monster fights were for the time I would assume quite state of the art stuff probably predating the famous Ray Harryhousen.
		
Click to expand...

Fragger went to see it when it first came out


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2020)

This is not a recommendation but I can't wait for cinemas to re-open. We have a Vue near to us, their MD has spoken very well about how they are ready to open as soon as allowed. Cinema chains have put forward a plan to open safely and having seen it I think it is very feasible. I'll be there within days of them starting up again, hopefully early July I believe.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This is not a recommendation but I can't wait for cinemas to re-open. We have a Vue near to us, their MD has spoken very well about how they are ready to open as soon as allowed. Cinema chains have put forward a plan to open safely and having seen it I think it is very feasible. I'll be there within days of them starting up again, hopefully early July I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly in the cinema itself, if the government move to 1m distancing to help industries such as this, they would only need to close off one seat between households to be compliant I would guess.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 3, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Certainly in the cinema itself, if the government move to 1m distancing to help industries such as this, they would only need to close off one seat between households to be compliant I would guess.
		
Click to expand...

All well and good but who is going to release anything worth watching with limited box office takings.
 We won't be seeing Avatar 2 or Top gun  or anything that could be construed to be watchable untill it's back to normal for cinemas


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			All well and good but who is going to release anything worth watching with limited box office takings.
We won't be seeing Avatar 2 or Top gun  or anything that could be construed to be watchable untill it's back to normal for cinemas
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that, think most big releases will be postponed until August/September at least.


----------



## Beedee (Jun 3, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Certainly in the cinema itself, if the government move to 1m distancing to help industries such as this, they would only need to close off one seat between households to be compliant I would guess.
		
Click to expand...

And the row in front and behind.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2020)

Beedee said:



			And the row in front and behind.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure you would have to in my local cinema, reckon there is pretty much a meter throuh depends where you measure from, always assumed it was head to head


----------



## Beedee (Jun 3, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Not sure you would have to in my local cinema, reckon there is pretty much a meter throuh depends where you measure from, always assumed it was head to head
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I guess it is about a metre when I think about it. 

Then again, 1 metre seems acceptable for someone you pass in a shop for a few seconds.  Not so sure about watching a Tarantino movie.  That's an awful long time to be only a metre away from someone! ;-) Do yawns spread the virus as effectively as sneezes?


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2020)

Beedee said:



			Yeah I guess it is about a metre when I think about it.

Then again, 1 metre seems acceptable for someone you pass in a shop for a few seconds.  Not so sure about watching a Tarantino movie.  That's an awful long time to be only a metre away from someone! ;-) Do yawns spread the virus as effectively as sneezes?
		
Click to expand...

I am guessing the time in proximity to people in a cinema may mean masks are compulsory to start with.


----------



## larmen (Jun 3, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			The Good the Bad and the Ugly
		
Click to expand...

Henry Fonda must be one of the best entries of a character in movies. And that was at a time were people were mostly spoiler free. I saw an interview on youtube where he described how people were shocked that it was him shooting up the family.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 3, 2020)

larmen said:



			Henry Fonda must be one of the best entries of a character in movies. And that was at a time were people were mostly spoiler free. I saw an interview on youtube where he described how people were shocked that it was him shooting up the family.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have your films mixed up .you quoted the good the bad and the ugly which started Clint not Henry .the film you are describing is once upon a time in America , that is the film that Henry shot the family.


----------



## larmen (Jun 3, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			I think you have your films mixed up. you quoted the good the bad and the ugly which started Clint not Henry .the film you are describing is once upon a time in America , that is the film that Henry shot the family.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, you are right. Once upon a time in the west it was ;-(


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2020)

Beedee said:



			And the row in front and behind.
		
Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			Not sure you would have to in my local cinema, reckon there is pretty much a meter throuh depends where you measure from, always assumed it was head to head
		
Click to expand...

Certainly wouldn't at my local after the refurb.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 5, 2020)

just watched the original Oldboy [2003] again - i could not remember it an the memory was that it was over-rated - well it is not. What a great film

Now to the 2013 US remake, which i have also seen but cannot remember!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 5, 2020)

Just watched the Spike Lee version of Oldboy - and it is a very good remake! Both well worth watching


----------



## Piece (Jun 6, 2020)

Life of Pi on in this household currently.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 6, 2020)

Just going to watch Maleficent 2 with Angelina


----------



## Piece (Jun 7, 2020)

Watched Assassins Creed, the film with Michael Fassbender. Meh. Turned into background surfing TV than a main event.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 7, 2020)

Piece said:



			Watched Assassins Creed, the film with Michael Fassbender. Meh. Turned into background surfing TV than a main event.
		
Click to expand...

I think I have seen this, but really can't remember anything about it.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 7, 2020)

Piece said:



			Watched Assassins Creed, the film with Michael Fassbender. Meh. Turned into background surfing TV than a main event.
		
Click to expand...

It really is bad ,it ended up being turned off pdq


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2020)

Jack Reacher, Never Go Back...awful, not sure why I agreed to watch it


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 7, 2020)

Watched The Gentlemen last night for the second time, after being a bit disappointed with it at the cinema. Thought I’d give it another watch, and enjoyed it much more the second time.

Can‘t really explain why, though. Maybe it’s like playing a well hyped golf course that completely underwhelms you on a first visit  (for me, Royal St George’s), but you enjoy it the second time when you revisit with lower expectations.


----------



## Piece (Jun 7, 2020)

Top Gun on Sky Greats. Brilliant!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2020)

JoJo Rabbit, loved it, loved it, loved it, and Bowie in German at the end finished it perfectly 👌


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jun 8, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			JoJo Rabbit, loved it, loved it, loved it, and Bowie in German at the end finished it perfectly 👌
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed this as well, it was an interesting concept but they really pulled it off.
Didn't have that sports film you recommended on my firestick unfortunately but I'm keeping an eye out for it


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 8, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Just going to watch Maleficent 2 with Angelina
		
Click to expand...

We watched this over the weekend.  Nowhere near as good as the original.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 8, 2020)

The Kid Who Would Be King.
My missus made me watch this last night.  Tried hard but really failed to succeed.  Just didn't grab.  Whether that was the storyline, script or acting I'm not sure. Maybe a combination.  Admittedly made for kids who may like it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Really enjoyed this as well, it was an interesting concept but they really pulled it off.
Didn't have that sports film you recommended on my firestick unfortunately but I'm keeping an eye out for it
		
Click to expand...

I definitely watched it on my Firestick but I've had to change apps as Cinema APK and the other one I used seemed to have stop working.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 8, 2020)

Last night we watched “What we do in the shadows” NZ Vampire Mockumentary, very funny.


----------



## Old Colner (Jun 8, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I definitely watched it on my Firestick but I've had to change apps as Cinema APK and the other one I used seemed to have stop working.
		
Click to expand...

They have a habit of doing that, seeing as they are illegal, I did check out Prime for your recommendation and it's only a quid, not got around to watching it yet. 
Watched the Lance Armstrong one the other night, yes, I enjoyed it, recommended especially if an interest in sport.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 14, 2020)

Finally watched The Irishman last night, quite long at 3 1/2 hours so we did it over 2 nights but very good and definitely worth a watch.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 14, 2020)

Justine...really enjoyed it and in some respects current news.


----------



## banjofred (Jun 14, 2020)

Couple old favs of mine.....Stardust (on Amazon but costs money, I have the disc) and Men with Brooms. I had Men with Brooms on video but sold it when we moved back. Mystery Alaska is pretty good, also on Amazon but costs a couple of Pounds.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 14, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Couple old favs of mine.....Stardust (on Amazon but costs money, I have the disc) and Men with Brooms. I had Men with Brooms on video but sold it when we moved back. Mystery Alaska is pretty good, also on Amazon but costs a couple of Pounds.
		
Click to expand...

Stardust, the missus loves it, I always secretly have an eye on it when she's watching it 😉
The song by Take That at the end is a classic.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 14, 2020)

Watched Da 5 Bloods earlier after seeing it advertised all over the place.
I won't be falling for that one again,  was kinda ok but ultimately rubbish, the missus fell asleep half way through which says it all really 😂
There was some tough footage in there but I couldn't make out if it was a black comedy with a message or a serious piece of work. And when the guy from The Wire said his line (you'll know when you see it) I switched off completely.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks 



Beezerk said:



			Watched Da 5 Bloods earlier after seeing it advertised all over the place.
I won't be falling for that one again,  was kinda ok but ultimately rubbish, the missus fell asleep half way through which says it all really 😂
There was some tough footage in there but I couldn't make out if it was a black comedy with a message or a serious piece of work. And when the guy from The Wire said his line (you'll know when you see it) I switched off completely.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I've been getting adverts for it on SM , I'll give it miss now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 18, 2020)

Night hunter (Netflix)
Really good film.


----------



## Piece (Jun 19, 2020)

Rise of the Foot Soldier 3 - ** **** **** ****.

Matrix I and II.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 19, 2020)

2 guns. Haven't seen it for ages. Still a fun film.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 19, 2020)

The Padre - watched it until the end which is rare these days!


----------



## Piece (Jun 20, 2020)

Deepwater Horizon 👌


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 20, 2020)

Sing Street is on this week. Film 4 23.40 on Monday. Tape it and watch as it is a lovely little film.


----------



## banjofred (Jun 24, 2020)

Grosse Pointe Blank


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 25, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Grosse Pointe Blank
		
Click to expand...

Top film, great roll for John Cusack, in my top 10 films of all time


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 25, 2020)

just watched Red and Red two ,great films and very funny .


----------



## Piece (Jun 25, 2020)

Bird Box. Not bad at all.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 25, 2020)

Just watched Artemis Fowl on Disney Plus. What an absolutely bizarre film, still can't work out what we watched.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Just watched Artemis Fowl on Disney Plus. What an absolutely bizarre film, still can't work out what we watched.
		
Click to expand...

was going to give this one a coat of looking at .do you give it a thumbs up


----------



## Wolf (Jun 26, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			was going to give this one a coat of looking at .do you give it a thumbs up
		
Click to expand...

I'd say average at best if I'm honest. Which is a shame as i love the Irish folklore but not sure the film knew how to properly bring the books to life.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 26, 2020)

Just starting on TCM now one of my favourite movies 12 angry men ,great acting from the whole cast


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 26, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			was going to give this one a coat of looking at .do you give it a thumbs up
		
Click to expand...

Reviews are shocking mate so I'm giving it a swerve.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Reviews are shocking mate so I'm giving it a swerve.
		
Click to expand...

You're doing yourself a favour it was terrible


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 28, 2020)

Dark Waters... Thought provoking for sure...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Dark Waters... Thought provoking for sure...
		
Click to expand...

I'd say it's a little more than thought provoking; it's downright bloody frightening.

And that's the second film of that type in which Mark Ruffalo has been excellent, the other being Spotlight.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2020)

Gemini Man. Harmless tosh which no doubt gave Will Smith a whopping pay cheque. Decent enough Saturday night fare but I'd have been miffed if I'd paid to see it at the cinema.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 28, 2020)

Paid a fiver for Parasite last night on box office, after all the hype I was worried it would disappoint... it didn’t. Excellent dark comedy.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Gemini Man. Harmless tosh which no doubt gave Will Smith a whopping pay cheque. Decent enough Saturday night fare but I'd have been miffed if I'd paid to see it at the cinema.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I went to the Cinema to see it 😂
My lad enjoyed it,I found it watchable.
Will Smiths voice was annoying as the younger one.


----------



## Piece (Jun 29, 2020)

7500. Aircraft hijack film. Filmed solely in the cockpit. Good.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 29, 2020)

Watched Rocketman last night, great film, Elton John was a troubled man.
Actor who played him was excellent.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 30, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah I went to the Cinema to see it 😂
My lad enjoyed it,I found it watchable.
Will Smiths voice was annoying as the younger one.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it. Good fun film. Some iffy bits, but as action films go, it was ok.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 1, 2020)

BBC2 9pm tonight……..Neil Baldwin...…......lovely Film/Doc about a real life British Forrest Gump.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 1, 2020)

A Michael Caine classic for us this evening... Get Carter... A bit dated but still a great watch...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2020)

Accidentally watched Safe House again last night as it was on telly. Pretty good film actually. Denzel Washington and Ryan Reynolds are a pairing you maybe wouldn't expect to work, but I thought they pulled it off well.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Watched Rocketman last night, great film, Elton John was a troubled man.
Actor who played him was excellent.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was terrible. Can't quite put my finger in why as I like Taron Egerton as an actor, thought the singing was brilliant. But something about the flow of the film just didn't work for me.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 2, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I thought it was terrible. Can't quite put my finger in why as I like Taron Egerton as an actor, thought the singing was brilliant. But something about the flow of the film just didn't work for me.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn’t expecting to like it, it was the wife’s choice.
Always going to difficult to squeeze in so much into a film, but I thought they did it well.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 2, 2020)

I know its an oldie, however it was on the TV so watched 'War of the Worlds' finally (the tom cruise one, as not sure if there older ones)

What a load of push. The ending was rubbish! 

That is all.


----------



## Piece (Jul 2, 2020)

Blitz, a Jason Statham film on Amazon Prime. Quite good and a bit old school.


----------



## Old Colner (Jul 3, 2020)

Just watched Marvellous, it was on BBC2 earlier this week, it is the story of Neil Baldwin, part football but mainly life, I had seen it recommended on various forums, I really enjoyed it, it is something a bit different, available on iPlayer & Prime as well I believ.


----------



## Old Colner (Jul 3, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I thought it was terrible. Can't quite put my finger in why as I like Taron Egerton as an actor, thought the singing was brilliant. But something about the flow of the film just didn't work for me.
		
Click to expand...

Had you seen the Eddie the Eagle film prior? I had and all I could see throughout the Rocketman film was Eddie.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 3, 2020)

Just watched Days of the Bagnold Summer. Very enjoyable, especially if you have teenage kids.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I thought it was terrible. Can't quite put my finger in why as I like Taron Egerton as an actor, thought the singing was brilliant. But something about the flow of the film just didn't work for me.
		
Click to expand...

Part of the struggle I had with it was that Elton never came across as a particularly nice person. I didn't feel empathy for him. Contrast that with Bohemian Rhapsody, still strong in the memory at that point, where Freddie came across as a much more sympathetic person. 

If you don't feel for the main character in a biopic then you are going to struggle to enjoy the film.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 4, 2020)

Old Colner said:



			Just watched Marvellous, it was on BBC2 earlier this week, it is the story of Neil Baldwin, part football but mainly life, I had seen it recommended on various forums, I really enjoyed it, it is something a bit different, available on iPlayer & Prime as well I believ.
		
Click to expand...

It was marvellous - loved it.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 4, 2020)

Watched Bohemian Rhapsody last night, really enjoyed that as well, worth a watch if you haven’t seen it.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Part of the struggle I had with it was that Elton never came across as a particularly nice person. I didn't feel empathy for him. Contrast that with Bohemian Rhapsody, still strong in the memory at that point, where Freddie came across as a much more sympathetic person.

If you don't feel for the main character in a biopic then you are going to struggle to enjoy the film.
		
Click to expand...

Think you may have nailed it there LT. As much as his music is iconic and good, just can't warm to the character.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Part of the struggle I had with it was that Elton never came across as a particularly nice person. I didn't feel empathy for him. Contrast that with Bohemian Rhapsody, still strong in the memory at that point, where Freddie came across as a much more sympathetic person.

If you don't feel for the main character in a biopic then you are going to struggle to enjoy the film.
		
Click to expand...




Wolf said:



			Think you may have nailed it there LT. As much as his music is iconic and good, just can't warm to the character.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't disagree with either of those two comments, but would credit Elton John for some honesty about how he was, especially in the line near the end (his own description of what he'd been since 1975 if I remember it correctly; can't quote it, I'd get a *large* infraction).   As an executive producer on the film, he could have sugar coated it a bit but he didn't for me.  The one I felt came across as a real piece of work was John Reid (and he managed both Elton John and Queen; every day's a school day.).


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wouldn't disagree with either of those two comments, but would credit Elton John for some honesty about how he was, especially in the line near the end (his own description of what he'd been since 1975 if I remember it correctly; can't quote it, I'd get a *large* infraction).   As an executive producer on the film, he could have sugar coated it a bit but he didn't for me.  The one I felt came across as a real piece of work was John Reid (and he managed both Elton John and Queen; every day's a school day.).
		
Click to expand...

Fair point. Elton J has never hidden his behaviour so you have to admire his honesty if not the person. As you say, he could have been kinder to himself but didn't take that option. 

In terms of Reid, we would really need to hear his side. He could have been on the end of a hatchet job, the film may have got him perfectly? As outsiders to it we need someone else to confirm how much was artistic licence and how much was on the mark. Managing those 2, Reid may not care. He must have made a few quid.


----------



## Piece (Jul 4, 2020)

Rocknrolla. 🤨🤔


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Part of the struggle I had with it was that Elton never came across as a particularly nice person. I didn't feel empathy for him. Contrast that with Bohemian Rhapsody, still strong in the memory at that point, where Freddie came across as a much more sympathetic person.

If you don't feel for the main character in a biopic then you are going to struggle to enjoy the film.
		
Click to expand...


As I understand it EJ insisted there was to be no glossing over of his ability to be a complete arse...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 5, 2020)

Eurovision: the story of Fire Saga. 

Needed something lighthearted after finishing season 3 of Unforgotten. Decided on this new drop on Netflix. Will Ferrell has never really done it for me, and he seems to play the same character pretty much every film he makes. Not the best film ever, fairly predictable, but did chuckle in parts. Maybe 6/10 if I'm generous.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 5, 2020)

Take The Ball Pass The Ball. Brilliant insight and confirmed my feelings on Pep v Jose!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Eurovision: the story of Fire Saga.

Needed something lighthearted after finishing season 3 of Unforgotten. Decided on this new drop on Netflix. Will Ferrell has never really done it for me, and he seems to play the same character pretty much every film he makes. Not the best film ever, fairly predictable, but did chuckle in parts. Maybe 6/10 if I'm generous.
		
Click to expand...

We watched that as well. Nice easy comedy to watch. I quite like Ferrell though, Rachel McAdams was a decent addition and a couple of the songs in it were absolute bangers, so I'll see your 6/10 and raise it to 7/10.   Pierce Brosnan's accent absolutely lost the plot towards the end though, I wasn't sure if that was a deliberate joke or not but found it hilarious anyway. Went from Scandinavian to some kind of Welsh/Jamaican.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 5, 2020)

Finally gave in to watch Mamma Mia 2.   Better than the original simply because they recruited a bunch of actors who could sing and not have Meryl Streep/Piers Brosnan murder every Abba song in sight.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2020)

Disturbed sleep last night due to the high winds so I lay on the settee this morning and looked around for an easy film. I paged down onto page 3 of Sky Movies and made it to Sony Movies, I never go there, and saw an old Bob Hope, Jane Russell film, Son of Paleface. A proper old school film, it also had Roy Rogers and Trigger in it 🐎🐴. I laughed at the corny gags and set ups, thoroughly enjoyed it.

I've no doubt my kids, had they been up, would have left the room within 10 minutes, but I have to say I do enjoy those 40's and 50's big studio films. I will definitely check out that channel again.


----------



## Lazkir (Jul 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Disturbed sleep last night due to the high winds so I lay on the settee this morning and looked around for an easy film. I paged down onto page 3 of Sky Movies and made it to Sony Movies, I never go there, and saw an old Bob Hope, Jane Russell film, Son of Paleface. A proper old school film, it also had Roy Rogers and Trigger in it 🐎🐴. I laughed at the corny gags and set ups, thoroughly enjoyed it.

I've no doubt my kids, had they been up, would have left the room within 10 minutes, but I have to say I do enjoy those 40's and 50's big studio films. I will definitely check out that channel again.
		
Click to expand...

There's something about a lazy morning or afternoon watching an old black and white film. Reminds me of the days I was pulling a sickie to have a day off school, mum used to make me stay in and watch the oldies.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			There's something about a lazy morning or afternoon watching an old black and white film. Reminds me of the days I was pulling a sickie to have a day off school, mum used to make me stay in and watch the oldies. 

Click to expand...

They are very comforting aren't they? I often check out TCM but Sony looked pretty comparable.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They are very comforting aren't they? I often check out TCM but Sony looked pretty comparable.
		
Click to expand...


Another great film on Sony tonight... A Good Year. Russel Crow and Marion Cottilard and some wonderful French countryside.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 6, 2020)

Angel has fallen, guessed it in the first 15 minutes but an enjoyable watcb, can't see another in the series being made.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 6, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Angel has fallen, guessed it in the first 15 minutes but an enjoyable watcb, can't see another in the series being made.
		
Click to expand...

 Apparently commissioned for another three, plus spin off

https://movieweb.com/gerard-butler-fallen-movies-sequels-tv-shows/ 

https://ew.com/movies/gerard-butler-angel-has-fallen-den-of-thieves-sequels/


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 6, 2020)

Destry Rides Again (on TCM)

A bit of western fun from 1939 with James Stewart and Marlene Dietrich.  That we know that they had an affair for the duration of the filming makes some of the scenes a bit interesting.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Gemini Man. Harmless tosh which no doubt gave Will Smith a whopping pay cheque. Decent enough Saturday night fare but I'd have been miffed if I'd paid to see it at the cinema.
		
Click to expand...

For me it was too predictable and annoying as well.  Lots of it just grated like when old Will jumped immediately onto a private jet to fly back to the US but young Will appeared there hours before him.  To be honest, a lot of Will Smith stuff is turning out like that at the moment.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Part of the struggle I had with it was that Elton never came across as a particularly nice person. I didn't feel empathy for him. Contrast that with Bohemian Rhapsody, still strong in the memory at that point, where Freddie came across as a much more sympathetic person.

If you don't feel for the main character in a biopic then you are going to struggle to enjoy the film.
		
Click to expand...

I quite enjoyed it and apparently Elton did want a "warts and all" biopic which this one is.  It may be that Elton wasn't necessarily a nice man for much of that time.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 6, 2020)

We watched a couple of slower movies over the weekend.  Driveways and The Goldfinch. 
Driveways was really just a stroll through a few days and the relationship between an old man and a young boy but quite enjoyale nonetheless. 
The Goldfinch was impacting more on the effects of a young boy who lost his mother and had an estranged father.  You had to think about it a bit to get to really appreciate the message but again we quite liked it.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They are very comforting aren't they? I often check out TCM but Sony looked pretty comparable.
		
Click to expand...

I've been looking at Sony a lot for the old films for my Father in Law.  You'll also find a lot of the old "Road To...." films on there.  I check pretty much every day to see if there's anything "new" on for him.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 8, 2020)

When our grandson is staying we try and educate him that there's more to cinema than superheroes... So, last night we indulged him in Beverly Hills Cop I... It hasn't dated at all ! Think we all enjoyed it... Though he thought the soundtrack was a bit repetitive... Nannie did make a point, at the end, that the F word remains off limits! Blues Brothers next I think...


----------



## Rooter (Jul 8, 2020)

Wateched 127 hours, was pretty good!! amazed the story kept me gripped for the whole film.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 8, 2020)

Standing Up Falling Down - funny and touching.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd say it's a little more than thought provoking; it's downright bloody frightening.

And that's the second film of that type in which Mark Ruffalo has been excellent, the other being Spotlight.
		
Click to expand...

If you’ve never seen it, watch Foxcatcher. Another dark affair based on a true story. He’s superb in it, as are Steve Carrell and Channing Tatum. 

Incidentally it’s also about the DuPont family.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 8, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Wateched 127 hours, was pretty good!! amazed the story kept me gripped for the whole film.
		
Click to expand...

Same can’t be said for one of his arms.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 8, 2020)

Just been subjected yo Mama Mia 2... Painful to watch, Cher literally is the epitome of plastic surgery addiction. 

But I have to admit Lily James was rather easy on the eyes 😍


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 8, 2020)

I've smashed all the LOTRs and the Hobbit this week 

If I go to a wood I feel like I'm in middle earth help


----------



## bobmac (Jul 9, 2020)

I managed to last about half an hour watching Daniel Craig in Knives Out.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 11, 2020)

Line of duty on Netflix, complete ballcocks, 0/10.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 11, 2020)

Old Guard Action film with Charlize Theron on Netflix. Bit weird about immortals who do die but then suddenly heal and carry on as normal except eventually they stop being immortal and have a final death if it's their time..


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Old Guard Action film with Charlize Theron on Netflix. Bit weird about immortals who do die but then suddenly heal and carry on as normal except eventually they stop being immortal and have a final death if it's their time..
		
Click to expand...

sure you weren’t watching Highlander....😄😜


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 12, 2020)

Rambo last blood, utter tosh,but I watched it to the end 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Old Guard Action film with Charlize Theron on Netflix. Bit weird about immortals who do die but then suddenly heal and carry on as normal except eventually they stop being immortal and have a final death if it's their time..
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this. More holes than..............pretty much any other film I've seen 😱. Had the potential to be quite good but needed a better script editor, director, basically someone to point out the enormous plot holes. Ah well, nothing else was on so not much lost.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just seen this. More holes than..............pretty much any other film I've seen 😱. Had the potential to be quite good but needed a better script editor, director, basically someone to point out the enormous plot holes. Ah well, nothing else was on so not much lost.
		
Click to expand...

Sums it up perfectly, potential was there cast was pretty good. The idea behind Andromoqui character was interesting, the story was terrible and the plot holes were so big you could fly a Airbus through them. We watched it for exactly the same reason.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 13, 2020)

The Untouchables ,Costner and Connery with DiNero.
I find it quite watchable and entertaining. To I have seen it so many times but who cares it's one of my indulgences to watch good films more than once


----------



## Piece (Jul 13, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Rambo last blood, utter tosh,but I watched it to the end 😂
		
Click to expand...

Same!


----------



## GB72 (Jul 13, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Rambo last blood, utter tosh,but I watched it to the end 😂
		
Click to expand...

Is that on streaming somewhere?


----------



## Piece (Jul 13, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Is that on streaming somewhere?
		
Click to expand...

Amazon Prime


----------



## GB72 (Jul 13, 2020)

Piece said:



			Amazon Prime
		
Click to expand...

That is tonight's viewing sorted. Monday night is always good for a bit of mindless trash viewing.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 13, 2020)

Anyone seen Greyhound yet? https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6048922/  saw a trailer so have it on my watch list for one night this week, I do love Tom Hanks.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 13, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Anyone seen Greyhound yet? https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6048922/  saw a trailer so have it on my watch list for one night this week, I do love Tom Hanks.
		
Click to expand...

Its on my list for one night this week, really looking forward to watching it


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 14, 2020)

Blinded By The Light.

Story is a bit corny, but a good watch for anyone who grew up in the 80s, and the Springsteen soundtrack is great if you are a fan like me.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 14, 2020)

There was a drive in showing off "devil wears Prada" locally the other evening, which reminded me that I'd never seen it. 
Corrected that last night, and counted it an hour and a half well spent. Also popular with the female 3/5 of the family, which is always a bonus.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Anyone seen Greyhound yet? https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6048922/  saw a trailer so have it on my watch list for one night this week, I do love Tom Hanks.
		
Click to expand...




Wolf said:



			Its on my list for one night this week, really looking forward to watching it
		
Click to expand...

Watched it last night, not too sure if I’m honest, Hanks is very good and there are some decent moments of suspense, but just seemed to be missing something, something I can’t quite put my finger on.


----------



## Duckster (Jul 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just seen this. More holes than..............pretty much any other film I've seen 😱. Had the potential to be quite good but needed a better script editor, director, basically someone to point out the enormous plot holes. Ah well, nothing else was on so not much lost.
		
Click to expand...

I’d second that opinion. Was really looking forward to it and just felt a bit let down.

Watched The Greyhound last night. Definitely worth a watch!
Has Tom Hanks ever made a bad film?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Old Guard Action film with Charlize Theron on Netflix. Bit weird about immortals who do die but then suddenly heal and carry on as normal except eventually they stop being immortal and have a final death if it's their time..
		
Click to expand...

Saw it pop up and was interested - so will give it a watch


----------



## Piece (Jul 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Old Guard Action film with Charlize Theron on Netflix. Bit weird about immortals who do die but then suddenly heal and carry on as normal except eventually they stop being immortal and have a final death if it's their time..
		
Click to expand...

Managed one third the way through...until I fell asleep!


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 14, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Watched it last night, not too sure if I’m honest, Hanks is very good and there are some decent moments of suspense, but just seemed to be missing something, something I can’t quite put my finger on.
		
Click to expand...

The lack of a story? It’s like they watched Das Boot and had to put the Jerry’s back in their can. ‘We won the God damn war! Get Hanks, get it done, get it out!!,


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Old Guard Action film with Charlize Theron on Netflix. Bit weird about immortals who do die but then suddenly heal and carry on as normal except eventually they stop being immortal and have a final death if it's their time..
		
Click to expand...

Watched it last night, was an ok bit of nonsense, light relief from all the murder drama's we've been watching. But even the mrs Wedge asked if it was Highlander, suggesting the CIA guy was one of the "watchers"....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			The lack of a story? It’s like they watched Das Boot and had to put the Jerry’s back in their can. ‘We won the God damn war! Get Hanks, get it done, get it out!!,
		
Click to expand...

You on the Ale Davie?


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 15, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			You on the Ale Davie?

Click to expand...

I gave more thought to that post than they did for the entire film 😆


----------



## User62651 (Jul 16, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Old Guard Action film with Charlize Theron on Netflix. Bit weird about immortals who do die but then suddenly heal and carry on as normal except eventually they stop being immortal and have a final death if it's their time..
		
Click to expand...

*SPOILER ALERT - Old Guard*
Watched this last night, quite enjoyable and a good cast but gaping plot holes that could have been easily addressed - i.e. how do they cross borders? - seen in an old russian drug runners 'Dakota' flying secretly over Afghanistan then cut to suddenly they're outside Paris? How did Theron's character get into the US Afghan military base to remove the newbie immortal, just casually walking along in one of the most secure military installations you could get? The Asian lady immortal that was 500 years on the seabed in an iron maiden thingy and had gone insane was seen at the end credits looking and acting pretty normally - was sure some part of the film would involve her rescue but no, annoying.
Seemed set up for a sequel.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 16, 2020)

Equaliser 2 on Netflix - Denzel back and exacting justice exactly how you'd expect - really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 16, 2020)

Van Helsing ,got poor box office due to a major event happening on its opening day ,who goes to the cinema when the twin towers have just been destroyed .shame as it's a great film and would have loved to have seen a sequel to it..


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 17, 2020)

Been having a bit of a Tony Scott week with Beverley Hills Cop II, Days of Thunder and Crimson Tide...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2020)

Watched Greyhound on Apple TV.........very good. worth the £4.99 a month for that one film.
BTW the sods at Now TV had raised the price to £11.99 without telling us.....Now TV No More.


----------



## Piece (Jul 18, 2020)

Ad Astra. Not as bad as I was led to believe. Did feel like it was made up of Interstellar and Gravity editing cuts.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 18, 2020)

Piece said:



			Ad Astra. Not as bad as I was led to believe. Did feel like it was made up of Interstellar and Gravity editing cuts.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I am recording this. Not sure it's for me. Interstellar was tosh, and Gravity was ludicrously flawed.


----------



## Piece (Jul 19, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Hmm, I am recording this. Not sure it's for me. Interstellar was tosh, and Gravity was ludicrously flawed.
		
Click to expand...

If you didn't like those, then can't see you liking this!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 19, 2020)

Master and Commander is today's choice ,seen it loads but still a good bit of escapism .


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 19, 2020)

Onward, great little Pixar film 👍


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 20, 2020)

Hang em High is tonight's viewing, Clint getting revenge on those that tried to hang him


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 22, 2020)

Finally caught Once Upon a Time in Hollywood. Very long but enjoyable. Pitt and Di Caprio bounced off each other well.


----------



## Piece (Jul 22, 2020)

Finished off Old Guard

Watched The a Town, a decent Ben Affleck bank robbery movie.

Now onto Spectral, a Netflix sci-fi.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 23, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Equaliser 2 on Netflix - Denzel back and exacting justice exactly how you'd expect - really enjoyed this one.

Click to expand...

Watched it tonight 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 24, 2020)

Bad Education; bad decision.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 24, 2020)

The Kitchen - Sky Movies.
Not too bad, set in New York in the 70’s, mobster film with a twist.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 24, 2020)

Hitsville; the Making of Motown.  If you like the music this is a must.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 24, 2020)

Just watched I Am Legend, an oldish film and not being a Will Smith fan at all I'd been avoiding it for years but I was very much surprised, pretty decent film


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 25, 2020)

The Raid. 

Been meaning to watch this for ages, saw it was streaming for free, so watched it last night. 

Really enjoyed it, the fight scenes are incredible. Wife and daughter were also glued to it despite the violence.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 25, 2020)

Watched back to the future 1 and 2 with my eldest last night, forgot how good the were.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 25, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Watched back to the future 1 and 2 with my eldest last night, forgot how good the were.
		
Click to expand...

werent they lucky they didnt pick 2020 as a year in the future


----------



## Wolf (Jul 25, 2020)

Today I've been subjected to Sonic the Hedgehog movie, which im ashamed to say I quite enjoyed 😳
Then subject to Angry Birds, that was terrible.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 26, 2020)

Watched Creep on Netflix with my daughter earlier, like it says in the title, very creepy. Thoroughly good film though,  Creep 2 gets better reviews on Rotten Tomatoes so I'm looking forward to it on Sunday.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Just watched I Am Legend, an oldish film and not being a Will Smith fan at all I'd been avoiding it for years but I was very much surprised, pretty decent film 

Click to expand...

I went to the cinema to see this back in the day. Like most there that night, I suspect, I went because it was a Will Smith film, he was at his peak then. I was expecting a fun, sharp talking film like the many he churned out back then. Boy should I have read a review 😳. When the lights came up no one moved for about 10 seconds, all of us looked drained and slightly traumatised. 

That was the last time I ever went to see a film based on a single actor or without understanding what it was about. A lesson learnt.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I went to the cinema to see this back in the day. Like most there that night, I suspect, I went because it was a Will Smith film, he was at his peak then. I was expecting a fun, sharp talking film like the many he churned out back then. Boy should I have read a review 😳. When the lights came up no one moved for about 10 seconds, all of us looked drained and slightly traumatised.

That was the last time I ever went to see a film based on a single actor or without understanding what it was about. A lesson learnt.
		
Click to expand...

I still cannot bear the scenes with the dog - breaks my heart every time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 26, 2020)

Mrs America.  Couple of episodes in and looking good.  And the 1970s soundtrack is epic.


----------



## Lazkir (Jul 26, 2020)

Started re watching the Batman films last night with Batman Begins, lots of flaws but still a great film. 
Will do the  rest over the next few days.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I went to the cinema to see this back in the day. Like most there that night, I suspect, I went because it was a Will Smith film, he was at his peak then. I was expecting a fun, sharp talking film like the many he churned out back then. Boy should I have read a review 😳. When the lights came up no one moved for about 10 seconds, all of us looked drained and slightly traumatised.

That was the last time I ever went to see a film based on a single actor or without understanding what it was about. A lesson learnt.
		
Click to expand...


I'm the opposite, avoid his films like the plague as he's a bit of a one trick pony IMO. This one really surprised me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:




I'm the opposite, avoid his films like the plague as he's a bit of a one trick pony IMO. This one really surprised me.
		
Click to expand...

I too have become bored of his single trick. At the time though I still thought it was fun. Ah well, you learn 😄


----------



## JamesR (Jul 27, 2020)

The Post ; excellent film.
If you like All the Presidents Men, you’ll enjoy the Post.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I too have become bored of his single trick. At the time though I still thought it was fun. Ah well, you learn 😄
		
Click to expand...

what about 'Pursuit of Happiness' and 'Seven Pounds' - both far from his single trick style and pretty deep engrossing films.

Going off track now but my fave of his and an instant 'I'm watching this' if it comes on is 'Enemy of the State' - brilliant thriller, the pace of it is breathless with great turns by Jon Voight and Gene Hackman - has aged pretty well too, 1998 I think. He is a little 'single trick Smith' in it though but it's still great!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			what about 'Pursuit of Happiness' and 'Seven Pounds' - both far from his single trick style and pretty deep engrossing films.

Going off track now but my fave of his and an instant 'I'm watching this' if it comes on is 'Enemy of the State' - brilliant thriller, the pace of it is breathless with great turns by Jon Voight and Gene Hackman - has aged pretty well too, 1998 I think. He is a little 'single trick Smith' in it though but it's still great!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, to be fair my comment was over simplistic. He has certainly done more than his standard schtick as his career has progressed. 

Enemy of the State is a cracker of a film, quite agree with that.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes, to be fair my comment was over simplistic. He has certainly done more than his standard schtick as his career has progressed.

Enemy of the State is a cracker of a film, quite agree with that.
		
Click to expand...

There's almost always a little bit of the Fresh Prince in most of what he did/does though, I agree.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 27, 2020)

Tried both The Big Lebowski and O Brother Where Art Thou at the weekend; neither lasted beyond 15 minutes.

Fair to say I'm not a Coen Brothers fan.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 27, 2020)

Watched American sniper, been in the list for a while.
Excellent, surprising ending.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Watched American sniper, been in the list for a while.
Excellent, surprising ending.
		
Click to expand...

Not if you know the story. The ending was the only predictable bit.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 27, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Not if you know the story. The ending was the only predictable bit.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks
I didn't 😲


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Thanks
I didn't 😲
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but it was all over the news, along with the court case that opined that the story was all a pack of lies.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 27, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tried both The Big Lebowski and O Brother Where Art Thou at the weekend; neither lasted beyond 15 minutes.

Fair to say I'm not a Coen Brothers fan.
		
Click to expand...

Tough crowd 😄, I love the Cohen brothers, Big Lebowski is one of my all time favourites.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Tough crowd 😄, I love the Cohen brothers, Big Lebowski is one of my all time favourites.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the Cohen brothers have made some brilliant films, I saw the Ladykillers recently and it was the funniest film I’ve seen in awhile.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 27, 2020)

The Riot Club (2014).  Of course I only decided to watch it when I spotted that Natalie Dormer was in the cast.  Unfortunately she only has a relatively fleeting part...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 28, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tried both The Big Lebowski and O Brother Where Art Thou at the weekend; neither lasted beyond 15 minutes.

Fair to say I'm not a Coen Brothers fan.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't last long enough for the Soggy Bottom Boys, that's a travesty


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 28, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Didn't last long enough for the Soggy Bottom Boys, that's a travesty
		
Click to expand...

No, it so isn't.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tried both The Big Lebowski and O Brother Where Art Thou at the weekend; neither lasted beyond 15 minutes.

Fair to say I'm not a Coen Brothers fan.
		
Click to expand...

I can understand it, they can be a bit rambling. I always think their films seem to lack a beginning and an end, they pick up in the middle somewhere and leave you in the middle of somewhere else. But I enjoy them because they usually have good characters, with good actors playing them. I don't know if you've seen Burn After Reading, but that was my favourite of theirs, probably more of a typical comedy than their others, and great performances from Pitt and Clooney.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 29, 2020)

Just found "Michael" on Netflix, older than I remember, I didn't realize it came out in 1996. One of the first films I saw with mrs wedge, watched it again last night and both of us enjoyed it as much as we did the first time.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 29, 2020)

Ad Astra. Hmm. I had a feeling it would be rubbish, and it really didn't disappoint.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 29, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Ad Astra. Hmm. I had a feeling it would be rubbish, and it really didn't disappoint.
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly one of the worst films I've ever seen, absolute toss.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 29, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Ad Astra. Hmm. I had a feeling it would be rubbish, and it really didn't disappoint.
		
Click to expand...

We deleted after 10 minutes...even the eye candy didn't help!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 29, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We deleted after 10 minutes...even the eye candy didn't help!
		
Click to expand...

Liv Tyler didn't appear that early!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 29, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Liv Tyler didn't appear that early!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. My first thoughts were "he's not aged well"...but it's all relative


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 31, 2020)

How To Build A Girl, brilliant, brilliant, brilliant 👌


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 1, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Ad Astra. Hmm. I had a feeling it would be rubbish, and it really didn't disappoint.
		
Click to expand...

You were warned 😜


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 1, 2020)

Snatch is on now and one of my favourite films ,so so many one liners ,it's hilarious.love it


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 2, 2020)

OHMSS, one of my favourite bond films 👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 2, 2020)

TAG, comedy based on a true story about a group of friends that played tag for 23 years, and one of them that had never been tagged. Quite enjoyed it. 

Blind Fury, an oldie from the 80's, a modern telling of Zatoichi with Rutger Hauer. Saw it at the flicks back then, still enjoyed it today.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 2, 2020)

Unhinged; a road rage based thriller with Russell Crowe as the man of the title.  He is very convincing & it's not a bad watch.


----------



## Piece (Aug 2, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Tough crowd 😄, I love the Cohen brothers, Big Lebowski is one of my all time favourites.
		
Click to expand...

Millers Crossing 👌


----------



## HampshireHog (Aug 8, 2020)

Watched Joker last night, didn’t do it for me.  JP’s performance is excellent but I wasn’t entertained by the story.

I accept I’m in the minority on this one.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 8, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			Watched Joker last night, didn’t do it for me.  JP’s performance is excellent but I wasn’t entertained by the story.

I accept I’m in the minority on this one.
		
Click to expand...

I suggested watching this and both of my kids said the same as you, they've seen it. There are 3 of you now, at least, you are not alone 😁


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I suggested watching this and both of my kids said the same as you, they've seen it. There are 3 of you now, at least, you are not alone 😁
		
Click to expand...

You have to watch it purely for JP’s performance, absolutely superb.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 8, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			Watched Joker last night, didn’t do it for me.  JP’s performance is excellent but I wasn’t entertained by the story.

I accept I’m in the minority on this one.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly not as much of a minority as you might think.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 8, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			You have to watch it purely for JP’s performance, absolutely superb.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't disagree re the performance, but the film itself, no thanks, not for me..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I suggested watching this and both of my kids said the same as you, they've seen it. There are 3 of you now, at least, you are not alone 😁
		
Click to expand...

Up to 4.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 8, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			How To Build A Girl, brilliant, brilliant, brilliant 👌
		
Click to expand...

I saw that the other day on amazon and really enjoyed it. But then again I do think Caitlin Moran is a genius.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wouldn't disagree re the performance, but the film itself, no thanks, not for me..
		
Click to expand...

Problem is, you can’t seperate the 2, so if anyone asks me if I’d reccommend seeing it, I’d say yes, then discuss it afterwards.

Joker 2 is in development with JP returning, not sure he could carry the film twice, so it’ll be interesting to see if they have a better plot, etc.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 9, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Problem is, you can’t seperate the 2, so if anyone asks me if* I’d reccommend seeing it,* I’d say yes, then discuss it afterwards.

Joker 2 is in development with JP returning, not sure he could carry the film twice, so it’ll be interesting to see if they have a better plot, etc.
		
Click to expand...

I'd recommend the performance, but I can't recommend the film, and whoever asked can make their decision based on that.


----------



## Piece (Aug 9, 2020)

Saw The Courier on Netflix.

Next!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 9, 2020)

Extra Ordinary, an Irish comedy horror, very very good.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 9, 2020)

Roadhouse on Netflix, Swayze and Sam Elliott, what's not to like. Top film.


----------



## IainP (Aug 9, 2020)

Recently watched Upgrade.
I have an image of the director saying to the casting people "find me someone with a voice like KITT from the knight rider". At least I hope that happened 🙂


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Problem is, you can’t seperate the 2, so if anyone asks me if I’d reccommend seeing it, I’d say yes, then discuss it afterwards.

Joker 2 is in development with JP returning, not sure he could carry the film twice, so it’ll be interesting to see if they have a better plot, etc.
		
Click to expand...

The first was always going to be a slow burner.
Obviously they had to show how he became the Joker.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 10, 2020)

The Call-Netflix. 
Worth a watch.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 11, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			The first was always going to be a slow burner.
Obviously they had to show how he became the Joker.
		
Click to expand...

The character _was_ the movie for me. There was little else to it but the development of the character and Phoenix's performance. He was so good that it was worth seeing, as you say there was very little action though until near the end really. The next film should be even better.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 11, 2020)

Halfway through a wacky comedy called " Poor Greg  Drowning " so far so good


----------



## Piece (Aug 12, 2020)

Peppermint on Amazon Prime. Good. It‘s a revenge actioner with Jennifer Garner.

Nearly finished Homefront, another actioner with Jason Statham, Winona Ryder and other ‘good’ names.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 12, 2020)

Just watched Joker. 

Better than I had expected.


----------



## banjofred (Aug 12, 2020)

Mystery Alaska......Men with Brooms. Unfortunately....can't find a way to watch them again without paying.....I owned both before moving back to the UK.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 12, 2020)

Just watched the trialer for Midway on Prime, might give that a punt at the weekend.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 12, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Just watched the trialer for Midway on Prime, might give that a punt at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed this.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 12, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Just watched the trialer for Midway on Prime, might give that a punt at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			I really enjoyed this.
		
Click to expand...

As did I.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 15, 2020)

Watched Joker last night and really liked it. Thought his performance was stunning. Didn't relate it to the Batman element rather than the sad story of a troubled human who gets kicked around once too often.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 15, 2020)

Apocalypse now, Redux.

This is a very long film.


----------



## Piece (Aug 15, 2020)

Project Power on Netflix


----------



## Midnight (Aug 15, 2020)

Piece said:



			Project Power on Netflix
		
Click to expand...

I watched this last night, predictable but enjoyable 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 15, 2020)

Watched We're The Millers last night. Seen it before but forgot how funny it was. Really good comedy with a great cast.


----------



## banjofred (Aug 16, 2020)

Piece said:



			Project Power on Netflix
		
Click to expand...

Tried to watch, only made it 25 minutes or so. Something I'll finish on the treadmill.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 16, 2020)

Dirt road to Layfayette 
Lovely wee underplayed film about a young Scottish accordion player visiting the Cajun music areas in the south of USA.
I can easily understand why some folk would hate it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Tried to watch, only made it 25 minutes or so. Something I'll finish on the treadmill.
		
Click to expand...

I also turned it off.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2020)

Midway on Prime - seemed a fitting time to watch it. Not bad but some horrendous over-acting!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 19, 2020)

Finally watched The Imitation Game -  Cumberbatch is superb as Alan Turing.   Very good film.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 19, 2020)

Watched Jumanji: The Next Level. 
Another argument against sequels.  The first remake was quite fun.  This was just blah!


----------



## Piece (Aug 19, 2020)

Piece said:



			Project Power on Netflix
		
Click to expand...

Finished this. It was OK at best.

Moved on to another Jason Statham film from 2008 - Chaos. Not bad.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 19, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Watched Jumanji: The Next Level. 
Another argument against sequels.  The first remake was quite fun.  This was just blah!
		
Click to expand...

Currently halfway through this, but I am on here. Not a good sign.


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Aug 19, 2020)

Watched Joker the other day, brilliant film. Wasn’t really bothered about watching it beforehand but really glad I did.

Contagion - Watched this morning as was feeling under the weather so stayed in bed. Very good film and very relatable with current events.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 21, 2020)

The Gentlemen.

If you like Guy Ritchie films, it's what you would expect.

If you don't, why are you watching it?


----------



## BrianM (Aug 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Currently halfway through this, but I am on here. Not a good sign.
		
Click to expand...

It’s ok for the kids 😀


----------



## User62651 (Aug 24, 2020)

Just sat through Gravity on iPlayer, totally forgot how great and tense a film it is, that satellite debris strike on the shuttle aftermath footage getting to ISS was stunning.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 25, 2020)

Game Night... Currently showing on Prime... Highly recommend ...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 25, 2020)

Flicking through Netflix Sunday night, found Gladiator on there. Still a good film, sat up long past midnight to see it through .


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 25, 2020)

Also, I have been watching the 'Harry Palmer' films recently... A little dated, perhaps, but still great to watch...


----------



## Piece (Aug 26, 2020)

We watched The Joker. I thought it was excellent and the wife though it was OK; obvious now who has the darker heart


----------



## HampshireHog (Aug 26, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Game Night... Currently showing on Prime... Highly recommend ...
		
Click to expand...

Significantly better than I was expecting it to be, worth a watch.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 27, 2020)

watched American History X for the first time since release yesterday - i forgot what a great film it is


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 27, 2020)

Watched Interstellar the other day.  Very much enjoed it and you can see the influence of 2001 at the end.


----------



## Old Colner (Aug 27, 2020)

Watched Lovelace on Prime last night, enjoyed it, thought it was really well done, basically a biography of Linda's rise to fame.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 29, 2020)

Sully; Miracle on the Hudson is on tonight on BBC1 at 8.30pm, if you haven't seen it it's worth a watch.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sully; Miracle on the Hudson is on tonight on BBC1 at 8.30pm, if you haven't seen it it's worth a watch. 

Click to expand...


"Can we get serious now?"...... Excellent film will give it another watch


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 29, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			"Can we get serious now?"...... Excellent film will give it another watch 

Click to expand...

Love the co-pilot's response to the inquiry question "Would you have done anything different?"...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 30, 2020)

Just been to watch Tenet. I think I enjoyed it. But if anyone tells you they fully understood what was going on all the time they are lying.


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 30, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just been to watch Tenet. I think I enjoyed it. But if anyone tells you they fully understood it they are lying.
		
Click to expand...

What was the Dune trailer like?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 30, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			What was the Dune trailer like?
		
Click to expand...

I must admit I normally switch off when the trailers come on as they reveal too much for my liking, but I cant even recall switching off whilst a Dune trailer was on.


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Aug 30, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just been to watch Tenet. I think I enjoyed it. But if anyone tells you they fully understood what was going on all the time they are lying.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve even watched the video explaining the film when I got home and to be honest I still don’t get it!

Enjoyed it though but was certainly scratching my head most of the time.


----------



## Piece (Aug 30, 2020)

Ip Man 4 - The Finale.

Tonight, Ip Man 3, with Mike Tyson 🤓😎


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 30, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I must admit I normally switch off when the trailers come on as they reveal too much for my liking, but I cant even recall switching off whilst a Dune trailer was on.
		
Click to expand...

It's supposed to be the next big thing. Having loved the book(s), I'm hoping the new film lives up to expectations. 
The trailer for it was widely advertised to be shown at the Tenet release.

Ahh well, it'll probably be on YouTube soon.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 30, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just been to watch Tenet. I think I enjoyed it. But if anyone tells you they fully understood what was going on all the time they are lying.
		
Click to expand...

Can't agree enough with your last sentence. It's loud, very loud and mind blowingly confusing. Me after this film 🤪😲😱🤪

I started to ask questions in the car on the way home and then quickly realised the futility of it.

The Bond trailer looked stunning, Black Widow sadly disappointing and Wonder Woman pretty decent.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 30, 2020)

Big Game. What on earth was Samuel Jackson thinking when he agreed to be in this!?  A film full of visual and verbal clichés from start to finish. We watched it to the end purely out of fascination but we were looking at each other and laughing at how bad it was most of the time.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 30, 2020)

Finding Your Feet on Film 4...good Sunday evening viewing.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Probably my favourite book so I'm looking forward to the film with a mixture of excitement and trepidation!
		
Click to expand...

Did you not find that the books got a tad weird as they went on though?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Not particularly, I lap up all that sci-fi nonsense. First book was the best but I loved them all. Not important in the circumstances, but I hated that it was poised on a cliffhanger for decades when Frank Herbert died after "Chapter House" was published.
		
Click to expand...

The first book was definitely the best for me. I guess it's similar to a lot of series, the initial idea is the most original, and it goes downhill from there.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can't agree enough with your last sentence. It's loud, very loud and mind blowingly confusing. Me after this film 🤪😲😱🤪

I started to ask questions in the car on the way home and then quickly realised the futility of it.

The Bond trailer looked stunning, Black Widow sadly disappointing and Wonder Woman pretty decent.
		
Click to expand...

There are a couple of good videos out there mostly explaining it.  I was desperately trying to concentrate as I had heard it was a bit of a mind bender.  But watching the explanations I realised just how much I had missed.


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 30, 2020)

_The first book was definitely the best for me. I guess it's similar to a lot of series, the initial idea is the most original, and it goes downhill from there. _

Have to agree the first was the best, but like Kaz I love that stuff and enjoyed them all.

His son and Kevin Anderson have carried on the books using manuscripts left by his dad. I've not read them yet but will do one day.

Oh, and the film only covers half the book, it's a two parter apparently, which bodes well I think.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 30, 2020)

Watched Black Panther.after all the hype. Pony.


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 31, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Watched Black Panther.after all the hype. Pony.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree, it's one of them unpopular opinion things.

Also watched Ad Astra over the weeked... complete snoozefest!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Watched Black Panther.after all the hype. Pony.
		
Click to expand...

It was certainly one of the least good Marvel films. Not to speak ill of the dead now that the actor has passed on, but I never found T'Chala a very engaging character. He's quite boring. The best thing about that movie was Michael B. Jordan's Killmonger, I found myself rooting for him yet he was meant to be the bad guy.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 31, 2020)

The Accountant. 

Autistic kid becomes genius accountant and martial arts expert. Does really hard sums and kills lots of bad guys.

One of the most bizarre films I've seen, but enjoyable tosh. Should be on the iplayer.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 31, 2020)

Piece said:



			Ip Man 4 - The Finale.

Tonight, Ip Man 3, with Mike Tyson 🤓😎
		
Click to expand...

the whole series of IP Man was exceptional - probably the best martial arts series ever - although Undisputed was also great if very different and not biopic


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2020)

Paddington 2 has just been on BBC 1. Guaranteed to bring about a warm feeling. Killer scene when he opens the door at the end though 😢😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 31, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Paddington 2 has just been on BBC 1. Guaranteed to bring about a warm feeling. Killer scene when he opens the door at the end though 😢😁
		
Click to expand...

We watched it. Loved it. Bit teary-eyed when he was alone in prison and then drowning in the train! Then of course the final scene...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 31, 2020)

The Judge, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 1, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			The Accountant.

Autistic kid becomes genius accountant and martial arts expert. Does really hard sums and kills lots of bad guys.

One of the most bizarre films I've seen, but enjoyable tosh. Should be on the iplayer.
		
Click to expand...

Watched that a couple of times, enjoyable nonsense yes.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 1, 2020)

Peanut Butter Falcon.

Watched it last night, good script, mildy comedic bromance road (boat) movie, budding friendship of a runaway special needs guy and a drifter in trouble with the local goons who takes him under his wing. 

7.5/10.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 1, 2020)

Fish Tank on Netflix is very good. A young girl living in poverty in the east end trying to find some escape through dancing. Doesn’t sound like much but it’s really dark and gritty.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 1, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Tried to watch, only made it 25 minutes or so. Something I'll finish on the treadmill.
		
Click to expand...

Tried last night but switched off after about 15 mins. Poor script, couldn't stick with it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 1, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Peanut Butter Falcon.

Watched it last night, good script, mildy comedic bromance road (boat) movie, budding friendship of a runaway special needs guy and a drifter in trouble with the local goons who takes him under his wing.

7.5/10.
		
Click to expand...

I saw this on a plane and really enjoyed it, a solid 8.5, may be even a 9 from me.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I saw this on a plane and really enjoyed it, a solid 8.5, may be even a 9 from me.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps, I have a really stinking head cold (first bug since covid), only 2 days in and OD'ing on lemsip may have clouded my judgement.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 2, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Peanut Butter Falcon.

Watched it last night, good script, mildy comedic bromance road (boat) movie, budding friendship of a runaway special needs guy and a drifter in trouble with the local goons who takes him under his wing.

7.5/10.
		
Click to expand...




Hacker Khan said:



			I saw this on a plane and really enjoyed it, a solid 8.5, may be even a 9 from me.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers guys, really enjoyed it, I’ll be the diplomat and give it an 8.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 2, 2020)

Just sat down to watch a great oldie, 
 Burt Lancaster in the birdman of Alcatraz.
Love these old black and white movies


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 2, 2020)

Sweeny, the last one with Ray Winston, enjoyed it but not a patch on the original with John Thaw and Denis Waterman. Might have to try and find a source for them.


----------



## Piece (Sep 8, 2020)

Jungle, starring Harry Potter bloke, on Netflix. Film about mates on a trip and survival in a jungle. Reasonable, just for the fact it was a true story .


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 8, 2020)

We watched The Personal History Of David Copperfield last night,  really enjoyed it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 8, 2020)

Watched the original Le Mans prior to rewatching Le Mans 66 when it comes out this weekend on Sky.

'twas okay, script didn't take a lot of learning.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 8, 2020)

42... Currently showing on Prime... Masterpiece...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 9, 2020)

Read a list of "hidden gems" to watch on Netflix yesterday. Went to watch one last night- comedy called "Sleeping With Other People", except it's not on Netflix, at least not the UK available films 😡


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 9, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Sweeny, the last one with Ray Winston, enjoyed it but not a patch on the original with John Thaw and Denis Waterman. Might have to try and find a source for them.
		
Click to expand...

They're being repeated on ITV4.  Fill your boots


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Watched the original Le Mans prior to rewatching Le Mans 66 when it comes out this weekend on Sky.

'twas okay, script didn't take a lot of learning.
		
Click to expand...

I watched this last week as well.  I reckon it's about 35 minutes in before you hit any dialogue.  There's an interesting documentary about it too on iPlayer.  It's a film that nearly broke Steve McQueen.


----------



## Piece (Sep 9, 2020)

Outlander. 2009 Viking/Sci-Fi film, reasonable big budget. 

Third of the way through Terminator Genisys.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Good Liar. The plot seems all a little too obvious at the start, albeit amusingly comedic, but takes a very dark twist and with an ending that you wouldnâ€™t expect. Very good performances from Helen Mirren and Ian McKellen.


Le Mans 66 booked for Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with this summary.  We watched it the other night and whilst the performances were good.  We knew there'd be a twist, we just couldn't agree on what it would be.  But you could see a twist coming from a mile off.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 9, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I watched this last week as well.  I reckon it's about 35 minutes in before you hit any dialogue.  There's an interesting documentary about it too on iPlayer.  *It's a film that nearly broke Steve McQueen.*

Click to expand...

Got a link for the IT incompetent please?


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Got a link for the IT incompetent please? 

Click to expand...

Here you go but it looks like it's not on iPlayer at the moment.
Steve McQueen: The Man and Le Mans
This is the link to the IMDB review
McQueen: The Man & Le Mans (2015)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 9, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Here you go but it looks like it's not on iPlayer at the moment.
Steve McQueen: The Man and Le Mans
This is the link to the IMDB review
McQueen: The Man & Le Mans (2015)

Click to expand...

Ta muchly.


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 9, 2020)

Dune looks fab, for those that were interested.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 12, 2020)

Just watched Le Mans 66 again.  Still brilliant.


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 12, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			Dune looks fab, for those that were interested.






Click to expand...

Loved the David Lynch version, saw it before I read the book. Understood it a lot more after that.
Will definitely re read the book before going to see it.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 13, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			Loved the David Lynch version, saw it before I read the book. Understood it a lot more after that.
Will definitely re read the book before going to see it.
		
Click to expand...

Be sure to read all Frank Herbert’s Dune books. I also like his son’s follow ups but many don’t.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2020)

We watched a cracker last night called Nude Nuns With Big Guns. Worth a look if you're bored and you like ridiculously bad movies.


----------



## Beedee (Sep 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We watched a cracker last night called Nude Nuns With Big Guns. Worth a look if you're bored and you like ridiculously bad movies. 

Click to expand...

I stumbled across that while channel hopping a couple of years ago.  It definitely does what it says on the tin


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We watched a cracker last night called Nude Nuns With Big Guns. Worth a look if you're bored and you like ridiculously bad movies. 

Click to expand...


Haha, sounds like a shoe in for 'drunk movie night' with the wife.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We watched a cracker last night called Nude Nuns With Big Guns. Worth a look if you're bored and you like ridiculously bad movies. 

Click to expand...

I know it's wrong but I really want to check this out now . What a title.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I know it's wrong but I really want to check this out now . What a title.
		
Click to expand...

I think we watched it for free via YouTube.   Missus reckons it used to be on Netflix but they took it off for some reason. Must have been too popular and crashing their servers.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 18, 2020)

Ready or Not.

Silly, gruesome and kind of funny too!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 21, 2020)

The Devil All The Time on Netflix,  cracker of a film.


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 21, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Ready or Not.

Silly, gruesome and kind of funny too!
		
Click to expand...

It's a great film, as is Knives out.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just watched Le Mans 66 again.  Still brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it for the first time. Yep, brilliant.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 28, 2020)

Enola Holmes on Netflix. Probably made for a younger audience, but actually not too bad, and quite an enjoyable film.


----------



## Piece (Sep 28, 2020)

Will watch Le Mans 66, but only after the wife has watched Judy....


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 28, 2020)

Saving Private Ryan on sky 1 atm, just an incredible opening sequence and film overall


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 28, 2020)

Piece said:



			Will watch Le Mans 66, but only after the wife has watched Judy....
		
Click to expand...

Watched Le Mans 66 last night and really enjoyed it.


----------



## larmen (Sep 28, 2020)

After some time of indecision we finally signed up to Disney+ last weekend. So now I am watching Delta Force 2 on Paramount with add breaks instead of all Star Wars or Disney classics with out them.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 3, 2020)

We watched three films last night....the first two didn't get past the first 5 minutes. Booksmart and Big Fish if you're interested. The third was allowed to go on. Great film...well I thought so.

At Middleton  8/10


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			We watched three films last night....the first two didn't get past the first 5 minutes. Booksmart and Big Fish if you're interested. The third was allowed to go on. Great film...well I thought so.

At Middleton  8/10
		
Click to expand...

I reckon we quit 80% of films at the moment - unless they're ones we've seen before and know are good!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 3, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			We watched three films last night....the first two didn't get past the first 5 minutes. Booksmart and Big Fish if you're interested. The third was allowed to go on. Great film...well I thought so.

At Middleton  8/10
		
Click to expand...

Booksmart is superb, should have stuck with it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 3, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			We watched three films last night....the first two didn't get past the first 5 minutes. Booksmart and Big Fish if you're interested. The third was allowed to go on. Great film...well I thought so.

At Middleton  8/10
		
Click to expand...

Big Fish is a good film, should stick with it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 3, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			We watched three films last night....the first two didn't get past the first 5 minutes. Booksmart and Big Fish if you're interested. The third was allowed to go on. Great film...well I thought so.

At Middleton  8/10
		
Click to expand...

Booksmart is very good. Not sure how you can judge the worth of a film after 5 minutes?


----------



## Piece (Oct 4, 2020)

Hacksaw Ridge.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 4, 2020)

Knives Out is on Prime. Really enjoyable stuff.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 4, 2020)

The Judge, on Netflix, good film and great performance rom Robert Duvall.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 4, 2020)

Argo, Ben Affleck film from a few years back. Cracking film, nerve wracking to watch at times. Based on real events, the Affleck character must have had huge cahoonas.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 4, 2020)

Another 👍 for Le Mans 66.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Knives Out is on Prime. Really enjoyable stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I watched that last week. I thought it was a very clever script. I just found Daniel Craig's southern American accent difficult to believe, maybe because he's too well known as Bond, I don't know. Clever film though, and a good cast.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 5, 2020)

Animal Kingdom, an Australian crime drama type film. Very very good.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 6, 2020)

Another Aussie film that is currently being watched 
 Crocodile 🐊 Dundee.
Always good for a grin at the totally non pc language.


----------



## Piece (Oct 7, 2020)

Midway.

Some of it 👍. Some of it 🍭


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 7, 2020)

Found an absolute 70s classic on Five on-line last night - Capricorn One -  based around a fake Mars mission and landing by NASA.   Absolutely brilliant film with a tremendous final 30 seconds.


----------



## Lazkir (Oct 7, 2020)

Piece said:



			Midway.

Some of it 👍. Some of it 🍭
		
Click to expand...


I just about got through it, awfully cliched American nonsense. But I'm a sucker for war films so who cares 

Greyhound is much better.


----------



## Lazkir (Oct 7, 2020)

The Upside, (Amazon Prime).

Not normally my type of film, Brian Cranston and Kevin Hart are fantastic in this. Feelgood film based on a true story, thoroughly enjoyed it with some great laugh out loud moments in it.


----------



## IainP (Oct 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We got through about 6 films yesterday. The first 5 were canned after 15 minutes top but we finall stuck with The Frozen Ground and really *enjoyed it (if enjoyed is the right word)! *2013 though.
		
Click to expand...

Several months later... yes know what you mean and agree.


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 8, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Animal Kingdom, an Australian crime drama type film. Very very good.
		
Click to expand...

They have a TV series based on this on Prime. Pretty good. Set in USA though.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 8, 2020)

3 Billboards Outside Ebbing Missouri, again. On Film 4, superb film


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 8, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			They have a TV series based on this on Prime. Pretty good. Set in USA though.
		
Click to expand...

I wanted to know more about the back story of the family after watching the film so I'll hunt this down


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 9, 2020)

Harriet - On Sky, true story based on abolitionist Harriet Tubman who escaped slavery and then helped rescue others.
Thought it was very good, well worth a watch.


----------



## Piece (Oct 10, 2020)

Bloodshot.

Vin Diesel takes “wooden-ness“ to a new level. Nice premise just totally naff!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 10, 2020)

Just Mercy on Sky, true story of a lawyer who proves the innocence of a man on death row in Alabama.

Excellent film.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 11, 2020)

Saw Official Secrets on Amazon Prime last night. It's about the GCHQ employee who leaked an email from the NSA ahead of the Iraq war back in the early 2000s. Very good cast and it is a solid film. Not spectacular but I did learn a bit of stuff as I did vaguely remember it in the news but was not that aware.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 12, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			The Judge, on Netflix, good film and great performance rom Robert Duvall.
		
Click to expand...

I watched this last night after seeing this, totally agree a very good film.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 12, 2020)

Knives Out on Amazon Prime. Decent enough but with all the positive reviews I expected a bit more. Still, nice to see an old genre of film revived.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 13, 2020)

Scouts Guide To The Zombie Apocalypse

enough said......


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 13, 2020)

Life Itself on Sky. Watched it for the 2nd time and weirdly not that memorable but really enjoyed it!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 17, 2020)

Just watching my favourite war film Kelly's Heroes, 
 If it's on I watch .love it.


----------



## SteveJay (Oct 17, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Just watching my favourite war film Kelly's Heroes,
If it's on I watch .love it.
		
Click to expand...

Mine too !


----------



## larmen (Oct 17, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Just watching my favourite war film Kelly's Heroes,
If it's on I watch .love it.
		
Click to expand...

Not having control of the TV today so I miss it.

But I watched Dirty Dozen last week, must be that kind of season again ;-) Great Escapeon anytime soon?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2020)

larmen said:



			Not having control of the TV today so I miss it.

But I watched Dirty Dozen last week, must be that kind of season again ;-) *Great Escapeon anytime soon?*

Click to expand...

Probably, that always used to be Christmas & Easter was Von Ryan's Express


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 19, 2020)

Enola Holmes, not bad for a bit of a teen flick.
Thought the first 2/3 were excellent but the final 1/3 was just generic nonsense.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2020)

The David Copperfiled film on Amazon. If you haven't read the book, I have not, then a lot will not really make sense and it can drag. If you have read it, my wife has, it bobs along quite nicely. Some excellent British actors in it who never let you down.


----------



## larmen (Oct 22, 2020)

I know I am late to the party but I just started to watch the Marvel films. I already knew the Ironman movies, just got stated on the rest with Captain America the 1st Avenger. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 22, 2020)

larmen said:



			I know I am late to the party but I just started to watch the Marvel films. I already knew the Ironman movies, just got stated on the rest with Captain America the 1st Avenger. Really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

The other 2 captain america films are better than the first one. The second one, The Winter Soldier, is the standout one of the 3.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 22, 2020)

larmen said:



			I know I am late to the party but I just started to watch the Marvel films. I already knew the Ironman movies, just got stated on the rest with Captain America the 1st Avenger. Really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  My 15 year old daughter wanted to watch them and so we are doing so together.  Neither of us have seen them before.  Especially enjoyed Captain America: The First Avenger, and The Avengers.  Next on the list is Iron Man 3.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 22, 2020)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Me too.  My 15 year old daughter wanted to watch them and so we are doing so together.  Neither of us have seen them before.  Especially enjoyed Captain America: The First Avenger, and The Avengers.  Next on the list is Iron Man 3.
		
Click to expand...

The more you watch, make sure you try to watch them in order of the whole Marvel series, not just Iron Man 1, 2 & 3. There starts to be more and more plot crossovers mainy feeding into the Avengers films. If you miss a film there could be something important in there that affects the next film that you watch.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The more you watch, make sure you try to watch them in order of the whole Marvel series, not just Iron Man 1, 2 & 3. There starts to be more and more plot crossovers mainy feeding into the Avengers films. If you miss a film there could be something important in there that affects the next film that you watch.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! We are watching them in chronological order of when they are set.  My daughter got a very carefully ordered list instructing us of the best sequencing from her mate at school who is a Marvel nut!  I am loving the recurrent themes and imagery, the big story arc as well as the detail of each film.  So far Captain America The first Avenger/ Captain Marvel/Iron Man/Iron Man 2/Thor/The Avengers.  Next is Iron Man 3, then Thor the Dark World, followed by Winter Soldier and on we will go.  We have skipped the Hulk (as it's not on Disney +).


----------



## larmen (Oct 22, 2020)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Thanks! We are watching them in chronological order of when they are set.  My daughter got a very carefully ordered list instructing us of the best sequencing from her mate at school who is a Marvel nut!  I am loving the recurrent themes and imagery, the big story arc as well as the detail of each film.  So far Captain America The first Avenger/ Captain Marvel/Iron Man/Iron Man 2/Thor/The Avengers.  Next is Iron Man 3, then Thor the Dark World, followed by Winter Soldier and on we will go.  We have skipped the Hulk (as it's not on Disney +).
		
Click to expand...

Looks like I found a similar list, didn’t realise yet that Hulk isn’t on Disneynplus. I preempted Dr Strange before but found that weird.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The more you watch, make sure you try to watch them in order of the whole Marvel series, not just Iron Man 1, 2 & 3. There starts to be more and more plot crossovers mainy feeding into the Avengers films. If you miss a film there could be something important in there that affects the next film that you watch.
		
Click to expand...

Am I weird in the fact that just about any Marvel movie bores the tits off me? I have tried and I can set how they will appeal, but I just don't get them. May be it's a superhero issue I have. I liked Nolan's Batman movies but that's about it.


----------



## Piece (Oct 22, 2020)

Underwater. Sci-fi, light horror movie. About a team trapped at the ocean's depth, being stalked by a unknown species. Sound familiar?!

Not bad.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 22, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Am I weird in the fact that just about any Marvel movie bores the tits off me? I have tried and I can set how they will appeal, but I just don't get them. May be it's a superhero issue I have. I liked Nolan's Batman movies but that's about it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes . No, of course not. It is a style of film and things about it that appeal to me can just as easily turn someone else off. 

For me, you can make the best period drama ever and I still wont touch it with a barge pole.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 22, 2020)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Thanks! We are watching them in chronological order of when they are set.  My daughter got a very carefully ordered list instructing us of the best sequencing from her mate at school who is a Marvel nut!  I am loving the recurrent themes and imagery, the big story arc as well as the detail of each film.  So far Captain America The first Avenger/ Captain Marvel/Iron Man/Iron Man 2/Thor/The Avengers.  Next is Iron Man 3, then Thor the Dark World, followed by Winter Soldier and on we will go.  We have skipped the Hulk (as it's not on Disney +).
		
Click to expand...

The Hulk film has no real bearing. All sorts of issues as to who has the rights to certain elements and so the Hulk film, though part of the MCU, makes no reference to the wider universe, even has a different actor playing Banner/Hulk (Ed Norton) and the Ang Lee Hulk film is pre MCU


----------



## larmen (Oct 22, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Am I weird in the fact that just about any Marvel movie bores the tits off me? I have tried and I can set how they will appeal, but I just don't get them. May be it's a superhero issue I have. I liked Nolan's Batman movies but that's about it.
		
Click to expand...

I only just started on them but I think I know where you are coming from.
Ironman, a bit like Batman, can be explained by a rich guy just spending a lot on technology. No magic or wonders about it.
Captain America started with science going a little far and then magic edited in.
Just watched Captain Marvel and I didn't like it that much. People having weird powers and shape shifting.
Thor next. Who knows how that will be.

But tim eon my hands, I might as well complete the tasks.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 22, 2020)

Don't you later starters forget the Guardians of the Galaxy films. Apart from being great fun, my favourite in the group, they are also crucial in the Avengers story.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Am I weird in the fact that just about any Marvel movie bores the tits off me? I have tried and I can set how they will appeal, but I just don't get them. May be it's a superhero issue I have. I liked Nolan's Batman movies but that's about it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you are weird, but not because Marvel films bore you.


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Oct 22, 2020)

Just watched October Sky for the first time, 90’s movie with Jake Gylenhall. Very good film.


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Oct 23, 2020)

Anyone seen the new Borat film on prime? Watched it this morning and found it funny, massively controversial as expected.


----------



## larmen (Oct 23, 2020)

3-off-the-tee said:



			Anyone seen the new Borat film on prime? Watched it this morning and found it funny, massively controversial as expected.
		
Click to expand...

What really happened with Rudy? Use spoiler tags if people want to see it


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 23, 2020)

I keep flicking past "Scent of a Woman" on Netflix, just watched the trailer and will now be watching the full film.


----------



## banjofred (Oct 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes . No, of course not. It is a style of film and things about it that appeal to me can just as easily turn someone else off.

*For me, you can make the best period drama ever and I still wont touch it with a barge pole*.
		
Click to expand...

Yep.....my rule is if I might feel worse at the end of the movie than before it started....ain't watching it. So most serious movies are off my watch list. Good guy/gal needs to win. I have asked the people I play with a number of times (not the same guys....even I'm not *that* boring) if they have seen UP. Nobody so far. Tear-jerker start but great animated flick. Heck, I still like movies like the Goonies (filmed near where I grew up).


----------



## larmen (Oct 23, 2020)

Thor and Avengers done. I don’t really like the Loki guy. And the next on my list is another Thor movie.


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Oct 23, 2020)

larmen said:



			What really happened with Rudy? Use spoiler tags if people want to see it
		
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Spoiler



Its a bit of A strange one. He’s being interviewed by Borats supposed daughter. At some point she suggests going to the bedroom for a drink and I’m doing so takes off his microphone. He then lays back and puts his hands down his trousers before Borat charged in.
His version of events is That he was tucking his shirt back in which is probably genuine but he certainly put himself in a compromising position by going into the room.


----------



## larmen (Oct 23, 2020)

Cheers. I just read elsewhere that the movie isn’t great, and for just one scene everyone is talking about I don’t want to watch a movie.


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Oct 23, 2020)

larmen said:



			Cheers. I just read elsewhere that the movie isn’t great, and for just one scene everyone is talking about I don’t want to watch a movie.
		
Click to expand...

I personally found bits of the film funny but it depends on what type of humour you have. It isn’t as funny as the first one and it feels a bit more like he’s being controversial for the sake of it on some parts.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Yep.....my rule is if I might feel worse at the end of the movie than before it started....ain't watching it. So most serious movies are off my watch list. Good guy/gal needs to win. I have asked the people I play with a number of times (not the same guys....even I'm not *that* boring) if they have seen UP. Nobody so far. Tear-jerker start but great animated flick. Heck, I still like movies like the Goonies (filmed near where I grew up).
		
Click to expand...

I have a similar rule. I don't care how worthy it is, how many plaudits, if it going to make me sad, depressed, tearful I'll give it a wide berth. I go to the cinema to be cheered up, entertained. 

UP, great film 👍🎈


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Argo, Ben Affleck film from a few years back. Cracking film, nerve wracking to watch at times. Based on real events, the Affleck character must have had huge cahoonas.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but totally downplays the part the British Embassy played in the whole event.  If something is based on real events, it should reflect those real events.  That spoiled it for me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Maybe, but totally downplays the part the British Embassy played in the whole event.  If something is based on real events, it should reflect those real events.  That spoiled it for me.
		
Click to expand...

Film written by Americans ignores other nations shocker 😁. I actually didn't realise the British Embassy had involvement, I will look that up 👍


----------



## Lazkir (Oct 24, 2020)

Unhinged.

No, not me... the film. Bit of a mess, lots of 'why don't you just do this' in it but overall generally entertaining.
But my God, Russell Crow aint half put some weight on!


----------



## Lazkir (Oct 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Film written by Americans ignores other nations shocker 😁. I actually didn't realise the British Embassy had involvement, I will look that up 👍
		
Click to expand...

Never forgiven them for U-571, I was in Florida on a U-571 mock up set and the people couldn't apologise enough to the British tourists pointing out all the mistakes.


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Oct 24, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			Unhinged.

No, not me... the film. Bit of a mess, lots of 'why don't you just do this' in it but overall generally entertaining.
But my God, Russell Crow aint half put some weight on!
		
Click to expand...

Just done a bit of reading about this and it sounds like he put the timber on to play the role. 

Going to be hard to shift that lot when you are the wrong side of 50!


----------



## Piece (Oct 24, 2020)

Watched Book of Eli again. 👍


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 24, 2020)

Piece said:



			Watched Book of Eli again. 👍
		
Click to expand...

It was oh so predictable though.


----------



## Fish (Oct 24, 2020)

Watched The Diplomat this morning as had a late tee, really enjoyed it.


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 24, 2020)

Underwater, utter horse 💩 without one redeeming feature


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 24, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			Underwater, utter horse 💩 without one redeeming feature
		
Click to expand...

Also watched it today and agree. Same old same old but done badly.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 24, 2020)

Just watching The Wedding Singer on Comedy channel for the umpteenth time. Love the film since the first time, Drew Barrymore is utterly gorgeous in it, Just a top film with a ton of 80's music nostalgia. Funny cameos from Steve Buscemi and John Lovitz too.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2020)

The new Borat film, was kinda hugely funny yet naff in places.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The new Borat film, was kinda hugely funny yet naff in places.
		
Click to expand...

Quite a few laugh out loud moments, it was better than I thought it might be.

Rudy Giuliani is a total creep, his excuse was laughable (not in a funny way), but he'll get away with it (apologies if this is considered to be a political post).


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 25, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Quite a few laugh out loud moments, it was better than I thought it might be.

Rudy Giuliani is a total creep, his excuse was laughable (not in a funny way), but he'll get away with it (apologies if this is considered to be a political post).
		
Click to expand...

I don't get the big deal with the Giuliani scene, she tells him to lay on the bed and he's just tucking in his shirt from what I saw.
He does come across a bit creepy but it was pure entrapment.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I don't get the big deal with the Giuliani scene, she tells him to lay on the bed and he's just tucking in his shirt from what I saw.
He does come across a bit creepy but it was pure entrapment.
		
Click to expand...

It was a total set up, but he was doing a lot more than tucking his shirt in!


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The new Borat film, was kinda hugely funny yet naff in places.
		
Click to expand...

Waste of 90 minutes, very poor in comparison with the first.


----------



## Piece (Oct 25, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			It was oh so predictable though.
		
Click to expand...

So was Titanic 😜


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 25, 2020)

The Last Full Measure - great film...


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 25, 2020)

Piece said:



			So was Titanic 😜
		
Click to expand...

Did the boat sink?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2020)

Saw Borat 2 on Friday. Yeah it was funny. Plenty of cringeworthy moments as well. The twist at the end was funny, particularly as it was surely an afterthought that they tapped on long after they started filming for it. 



Beezerk said:



			I don't get the big deal with the Giuliani scene, she tells him to lay on the bed and he's just tucking in his shirt from what I saw.
He does come across a bit creepy but it was pure entrapment.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah.. I thought he was very creepy, but they did stitch him up. The whole premise of the scene was that she was being a bit flirty with him, and honestly the camera angle wasn't good enough to really see what he was doing when supposedly 'tucking his shirt in'. I don't think he did anything horrible, besides being a bit of a pervy old man.


Last night I watched 'Game Night' with Jason Bateman and Rachel McAdams. Quite an enjoyable action-flavoured farce.   Jesse Plemons role was great.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Saw Borat 2 on Friday. Yeah it was funny. Plenty of cringeworthy moments as well. The twist at the end was funny, particularly as it was surely an afterthought that they tapped on long after they started filming for it.


Yeah.. I thought he was very creepy, but they did stitch him up. The whole premise of the scene was that she was being a bit flirty with him, and honestly the camera angle wasn't good enough to really see what he was doing when supposedly 'tucking his shirt in'. I don't think he did anything horrible, besides being a bit of a pervy old man.


Last night I watched 'Game Night' with Jason Bateman and Rachel McAdams. Quite an enjoyable action-flavoured farce.   Jesse Plemons role was great.
		
Click to expand...

Game Night is a good fun film


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 26, 2020)

Watched I Know What You Did Last Summer on TV last night. I'd never actually seen it before. Pretty rubbish as expected.  In a laughable kind of way though, so I didn't feel like I'd totally wasted my time.


----------



## larmen (Oct 29, 2020)

We watched Ocean's 8 yesterday evening. Didn't see it before and found it fairly entertaining.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2020)

The Climb (2020).  Don't, just don't.  That big a pile of  it made Jojo Rabbit seem slightly better.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2020)

Honest Thief; Liam Neeson reprises his usual role, this time as a bank robber trying to go straight & confess his crimes, but it's all not as easy as it should be.

Entertaining enough, we both enjoyed it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2020)

Pixie; an Irish black comedy/drama about a group of young people who steal drugs from a dealer and then try to sell them back.

It "borrows" heavily from other films, any of which you'd be better off watching any of those rather than this crock.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2020)

Anyone seen Parasite? It's on Amazon now but I'm not sure it appeals. Is it worth diving in?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone seen Parasite? It's on Amazon now but I'm not sure it appeals. Is it worth diving in?
		
Click to expand...

Personally not, but others thought it worth it.  Had its moments but there are others I'd much rather watch in preference such as Just Mercy or Green Book.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone seen Parasite? It's on Amazon now but I'm not sure it appeals. Is it worth diving in?
		
Click to expand...

Top notch film mate, must watch imo.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 2, 2020)

Rogue city on Netflix, B grade. Pointless.


----------



## larmen (Nov 3, 2020)

Guardian of the Galaxy. Next one tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 3, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Top notch film mate, must watch imo.
		
Click to expand...

Well, mmmmmmmmmmmmm. We did not make it to the end. Without giving anything way we reached the point when the family were returning from their camping trip and we agreed to bale out. I struggle when I watch a film with pretty much no redeeming characters. I get the point of the film, see why it won awards etc but it just did not do it for me.


----------



## ADB (Nov 3, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Well, mmmmmmmmmmmmm. We did not make it to the end. Without giving anything way we reached the point when the family were returning from their camping trip and we agreed to bale out. I struggle when I watch a film with pretty much no redeeming characters. I get the point of the film, see why it won awards etc but it just did not do it for me.
		
Click to expand...

That surprises me, i thought it was the best film i saw last year and one that kept me engaged all the way through.....then if we all liked the same things the world would be a boring place


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2020)

Rebecca (2020) on Netflix.  Soulless and completely lacking the atmosphere Du Maurier wrote.  If you've seen the Fontaine/Olivier version from 1940 don't bother unless you are a Kristin Scott Thomas fan (she's good as Mrs Danvers and that's it).  If you like the book (and even if you haven't read it) and not seen the 1940 version then you should watch it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 3, 2020)

ADB said:



			That surprises me, i thought it was the best film i saw last year and one that kept me engaged all the way through.....then if we all liked the same things the world would be a boring place
		
Click to expand...

I need someone to root for in a film, or TV for that matter. There was no one in the film that I could feel empathy for. I know the poor family should have received that but they were just horrible. If I don't care about anyone in the film then it doesn't engage me.

As I said, I do understand the plaudits. It isn't one of those where I throw a hissy fit and call the film rubbish. It just didn't work for me.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 3, 2020)

1917. Did not do it for me. Well filmed and could have been great but never really connected with the main character for some reason.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 3, 2020)

GB72 said:



			1917. Did not do it for me. Well filmed and could have been great but never really connected with the main character for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

I gave up on it before the end, probably about 20 mins left.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 4, 2020)

A Beautiful Day In The Neighbourhood...really enjoyed it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 7, 2020)

Invisible Man 2020 - a good watch.

Be prepared for lots of posts from me on this topic as I head into self isolation


----------



## 126849660 (Nov 7, 2020)

Kesari its on amazon prime. Best movie ive watched in a while


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 7, 2020)

Just Mercy. Really good. Based on a true story. Tough watch at times - I just cannot imagine my life, my opportunities, how I'm perceived and treated being defined by the colour of my skin...the words escape me...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 8, 2020)

Hostiles. Saw it at the flicks, just watched again on Netflix, fantastic film, great performances by Christian Bale and Wes Studi.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 8, 2020)

Love Actually - for the gazillionith time. Thought this time it was too soon to when I last watched it but nope...just love that film and still paused it if I went to make a cuppa!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Just Mercy. Really good. Based on a true story. Tough watch at times - I just cannot imagine my life, my opportunities, how I'm perceived and treated being defined by the colour of my skin...the words escape me...
		
Click to expand...

It's more than tough in places but it is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 8, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Love Actually - for the gazillionith time. Thought this time it was too soon to when I last watched it but nope...just love that film and still paused it if I went to make a cuppa!
		
Click to expand...

In November?? For Shame!!

Saw Love Actually and The Holiday was on earlier but will wait... Mind you if "A Good Year" pops up, no way am i waiting!


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 8, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			In November?? For Shame!!

Saw Love Actually and The Holiday was on earlier but will wait... Mind you if "A Good Year" pops up, no way am i waiting!

Click to expand...

As I'm self isolating I'm planning Officer and a Gentleman, Top Gun, Noting Hill, Four Weddings, Saving Private Ryan, Dirty Dancing and many more...or at least until Thursday when The Masters starts!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 8, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Just Mercy. Really good. Based on a true story. Tough watch at times - I just cannot imagine my life, my opportunities, how I'm perceived and treated being defined by the colour of my skin...the words escape me...
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant film and is beyond comprehension that it still goes in with some states of the US - anyone who thinks we should have the death penalty should watch the film as well


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Brilliant film and is beyond comprehension that it still goes in with some states of the US - anyone who thinks we should have the death penalty should watch the film as well
		
Click to expand...

The stats at the end were startling. One in nine I think killed when innocent...I just can't comprehend racism - it's beyond me.


----------



## Old Colner (Nov 9, 2020)

The Outpost, not heard much about it, average score on IMDB. 
Its based on a actual events during the Afghanistan war where outposts were placed to control the Taliban movement and their supply chain,
Enjoyed it a lot, I thought it was very well done and quiet emotional at the end.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 9, 2020)

Doctor Sleep, Stephen King's follow up to The Shining. Decent adaptation of an OK book. Not sure that The Shining needed re-visiting but it was an OK, if very long, evening's viewing.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 9, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Doctor Sleep, Stephen King's follow up to The Shining. Decent adaptation of an OK book. Not sure that The Shining needed re-visiting but it was an OK, if very long, evening's viewing.
		
Click to expand...

Part of my Covid viewing yesterday. Dipped in and out a bit so never quite got the plot but did quite enjoy it!!


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 9, 2020)

There was a film called Make Up on BBC2 a week past on Saturday. It's about a girl who moves to an out of season caravan park in Cornwall to be with her boyfriend who works there. Sat through an hour of it, then gave up as we were both tired and it was a bit slow. Watched the remaining 30 minutes last night, it was even slower. Dull is an understatement, a total waste of time. Avoid.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone seen Parasite? It's on Amazon now but I'm not sure it appeals. Is it worth diving in?
		
Click to expand...

Good film. worth watching.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Love Actually - for the gazillionith time. Thought this time it was too soon to when I last watched it but nope...just love that film and still paused it if I went to make a cuppa!
		
Click to expand...

We'll sit through that any time too. In fact most of Hugh Grant's fayre. Seems to do the same thing a lot, but always does it well. We watched Music & Lyrics at the weekend (on Netflix). Hugh being Hugh, actually doing a great parody of wham, and Drew Barrymore being gorgeous, not his best film but enjoyable none the less.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Good film. worth watching.
		
Click to expand...

I ended up seeing it, well most of it. Not a fan I'm afraid.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 9, 2020)

Shawshank Redemption today - wow what a film that is...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Shawshank Redemption today - wow what a film that is...
		
Click to expand...

One of the best films I have watched - lost count the amount I have watched that as well as Green Mile


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			One of the best films I have watched - lost count the amount I have watched that as well as Green Mile
		
Click to expand...

Saving Green Mile for tomorrow. I was still shocked when the young kid was shot even though I knew it was coming.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 9, 2020)

I watched The trial of the Chicago 7 last night. Quite bizarre and in a way shocking that such a trial could take place.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Shawshank Redemption today - wow what a film that is...
		
Click to expand...


Doesn't everyone have that in their Top Three?    A friend of mine did an amazing podcast on the history of the film - it's on Spotify - The Rewatchables with Bill Simmons.  

But how did he get the picture of Raquel Welch back over the hole?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Doesn't everyone have that in their Top Three?
		
Click to expand...

No. It's a good film but I don't get the extreme love for it. I watched it again fairly recently to see if I'd missed something but I hadn't. 8/10 for me.


----------



## larmen (Nov 9, 2020)

Progressed to Captain America- Winter soldier.
Very enjoyable.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 9, 2020)

Never seen Shawshank, or The Green Mile. Probably never will. For whatever reason, they don't appeal.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 9, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Never seen Shawshank, or The Green Mile. Probably never will. For whatever reason, they don't appeal.
		
Click to expand...

You're a madman, get them watched.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 9, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Never seen Shawshank, or The Green Mile. Probably never will. For whatever reason, they don't appeal.
		
Click to expand...

I never particularly enjoyed the Green Mile and wouldn't watch again even though it was a time ago. But Shawshank - is a masterpiece - simply brilliant film. Do yourself a favour, watch it!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			You're a madman, get them watched.
		
Click to expand...

Ban him from the forum,  or to the Cuckoo's nest


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			As I'm self isolating I'm planning Officer and a Gentleman, Top Gun, Noting Hill, Four Weddings, Saving Private Ryan, Dirty Dancing and many more...or at least until Thursday when The Masters starts!
		
Click to expand...

 The Undoing , series on Sky Atlantic with Hugh Grant and Nicole Kidman, looks good after 3 EPs.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 10, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			I never particularly enjoyed the Green Mile and wouldn't watch again even though it was a time ago. But Shawshank - is a masterpiece - simply brilliant film. Do yourself a favour, watch it!
		
Click to expand...

I'm polar opposite, think The Green Mile is an excellent film, seen it a couple of times, whereas Shawshank doesn't really float the boat for me. Seen it once and not really interested enough to watch it again.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 10, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			The Undoing , series on Sky Atlantic with Hugh Grant and Nicole Kidman, looks good after 3 EPs.
		
Click to expand...

Seen Episode 1 and a good start. Had to block my ears during Gogglebox last week as they watched Episode 2!


----------



## banjofred (Nov 10, 2020)

Green Mile and Shawshank were both good...preferred Shawshank, only because I like to end the film feeling good. My general rule....don't watch the movie unless it makes you feel better. But then again, there are some people who like being whipped to feel better......


----------



## GB72 (Nov 10, 2020)

Interesting to see what Sky do for Christmas film releases this year. Normally they have a stack of massive releases in the build up to and over the Xmas period. Problem is that they are normally the big cinema releases from the last 3-6 months and, of course, there have been no big cinema releases over the last 3-6 months and those that were released will want to rake a bit of Xmas cash in from DVD sales before going on to streaming channels.


----------



## larmen (Nov 10, 2020)

I am now up to Avengers - Age of Ultron.
I definitively prefer the Captain America / Ironman centric movies more than the space based ones.
Antman next, not sure what to expect there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Green Mile and Shawshank were both good...preferred Shawshank, only because I like to end the film feeling good. My general rule..*..don't watch the movie unless it makes you feel better*. But then again, there are some people who like being whipped to feel better......

Click to expand...

Not necessarily better (don't need to be whipped either  ) but to feel something, or to be made to think.  Eye in the Sky challenged my views on something I felt strongly about & wouldn't be swayed on; Just Mercy made me angry; The Untouchables makes me feel good; but all the films that would be near the top of my list make me feel something, just not necessarily better.


----------



## banjofred (Nov 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not necessarily better (don't need to be whipped either  ) but to feel something, or to be made to think.  Eye in the Sky challenged my views on something I felt strongly about & wouldn't be swayed on; Just Mercy made me angry; The Untouchables makes me feel good; but all the films that would be near the top of my list make me feel something, just not necessarily better.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with that. That's why there are lots of different types of movies. My favs are all happy feelie action packed ones.....Star Wars, The Mummy, Stardust, UP, the good guy wins. Very limited.....I know....I am a warped person.


----------



## larmen (Nov 11, 2020)

Ant-Man. Highly enjoyable to watch. Captain America: Civil war is up next.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 11, 2020)

larmen said:



			I am now up to Avengers - Age of Ultron.
I definitively prefer the Captain America / Ironman centric movies more than the space based ones.
Antman next, not sure what to expect there.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant film. Real change of pace from the rest. Lots of comedy 

Best movie is defo Thor Ragnarok


----------



## pendodave (Nov 11, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Doesn't everyone have that in their Top Three?    A friend of mine did an amazing podcast on the history of the film - it's on Spotify - The Rewatchables with Bill Simmons. 

But how did he get the picture of Raquel Welch back over the hole?
		
Click to expand...

Quite like the rewatchables pod. Of all the contributors i find Chris Ryan the most listenable.
It's certainly a good sidebar to the films themselves. 
Simmonds seems to have quite a following in the US, but his ability to incorrectly predict sporting outcomes must make him popular with the bookies.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2020)

we watched "The Killing of a Sacred Deer" last night, i quite like off the wall films but had no clue what this was about


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 12, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Quite like the rewatchables pod. Of all the contributors i find Chris Ryan the most listenable.
It's certainly a good sidebar to the films themselves.
Simmonds seems to have quite a following in the US, but his ability to incorrectly predict sporting outcomes must make him popular with the bookies.
		
Click to expand...


I worked with Bill and Cousin Sal a few years ago before Bill's "departure" from ESPN for his comments about Roger Goodell.  Sal's book on gambling is going to be the book of 2021 when it comes out.   And if there is a funnier section out there than "Parent Corner", then I have yet to hear it.


----------



## larmen (Nov 12, 2020)

Captain America: Civil War
totally unexpected, not really sure who the bad guys are. Enjoyed that one as well.
(I think it might be Thor ruining the other movies for me, bringing to much space stuff along)


----------



## banjofred (Nov 13, 2020)

larmen said:



			Captain America: Civil War
totally unexpected, not really sure who the bad guys are. Enjoyed that one as well.
(I think it might be Thor ruining the other movies for me, bringing to much space stuff along)
		
Click to expand...

I haven't been able to watch Civil War....good guys fighting the....good guys? Breaks my feel good rule.


----------



## larmen (Nov 16, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Brilliant film. Real change of pace from the rest. Lots of comedy

Best movie is defo Thor Ragnarok
		
Click to expand...

Just progressed to that one as Spiderman wasn't on Disney+. Seems a lot more like Gardian of the Galaxy than the other Thor movies.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 16, 2020)

larmen said:



			Just progressed to that one as Spiderman wasn't on Disney+. Seems a lot more like Gardian of the Galaxy than the other Thor movies.
		
Click to expand...

Spiderman isn't on Disney plus? Ffs lol I thought they had them all. I know there is the Sony rights issue but for crying out loud it's an important movie link


----------



## larmen (Nov 16, 2020)

They missed Hulk towards the beginning and now Spidy. It doesn't feel like I missed something between Black Panther and Dr. Strange, but maybe once it goes to the Avengers movies there might be a little gap there.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 16, 2020)

larmen said:



			They missed Hulk towards the beginning and now Spidy. It doesn't feel like I missed something between Black Panther and Dr. Strange, but maybe once it goes to the Avengers movies there might be a little gap there.
		
Click to expand...

They should only have 1 hulk movie on there I believe ?

I hope it's there I still never saw that one


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 16, 2020)

Shaun of the Dead today. One of those seen it once films so enjoyed it without knowing what happens next!


----------



## GB72 (Nov 16, 2020)

larmen said:



			They missed Hulk towards the beginning and now Spidy. It doesn't feel like I missed something between Black Panther and Dr. Strange, but maybe once it goes to the Avengers movies there might be a little gap there.
		
Click to expand...

Technically neither Hulk nor Spiderman are Disney films. Spiderman was made by Sony who own the rights but it features Iron Man as part of the deal to allow Spiderman to appear in the MCU. Hulk is universal I think. All sorts of wranglings as to who has the right to dedicated Hulk films. Hulk adds nothing to the MCU and is pretty much stand alone. Spiderman is a really good film but works as a stand along piece and has no real impact on the MCU films up to End Game.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2020)

Watched two films last night.

First up, The Gentlemen. Highly enjoyable stuff. Loved Hugh Grant channelling his inner Michael Caine, and Colin Farrell's character was great also. I'm not a big fan of Charlie Hunnam but he didn't ruin it for me or anything. Classic Guy Ritchie flick where the ends all kind of tie together at the end and people seem to get their comeuppance. A lot of fun.

Then we were flicking channels and saw a film called The Shallows. Blake Lively goes surfer and is attacked by a shark, and gets stranded on a tiny rock and can't get back to shore. Sounds rubbish but it was better than expected. She has to survive with a big old gash in her leg and obviously make it back to the beach somehow when the shark is still around. Not bad.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 21, 2020)

I watched 'Kill the Messenger' on Netflix last night, true story about the CIA funding the Contras through drug money. Well worth watching.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 21, 2020)

The Hunt. Nothing I hadn't seen before. A bit of Hostel, a bit of Hunger Games. The fight scene at the end goes on a bit, and is a bit unbelievable, but a fun watch.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2020)

palindromicbob said:



			Any recommendations?

Seen American Sniper and Foxcatcher recently.  Wouldn't recommend the later but the former was very good.

Any good recent films from the past 12 months that people would recommend on blu-ray or cinema?
		
Click to expand...

Just accidentally hovered over page 1 & caught a glimpse of that first post; weirdly enough Mrs BiM saw that American Sniper is on tonight & recommended another watch.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 21, 2020)

White Feather on Sony Movies with Robert Wagner, really can't believe I'm watching it. 
It's so old innocent, good guy white hat, bad guy black hat , Indians all bad except for 1 or 2 lol.
 Really corny, funny, sad predictable stuff, much like me . 
I've never watched it before , but I'm sure I know the ending


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 22, 2020)

The Trial of The Chicago Seven.

Absolutely tremendous. It's really unbelievable (well maybe not) that these events actually happened in a US courtroom n a very high profile case. It's on Netflix.

I'm a sucker for a courtroom drama. Small Axe - Mangrove which was on BBC last weekend is also well worth a watch.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 22, 2020)

Just ordered a bunch of classic films for my collection.    Airplane, Shawshank, Spaceballs, Top Secret, Die Hard - all special editions.   Will naturally keep the first Die Hard for Christmas Eve.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 22, 2020)

Ghosts of War on Netflix. Much better than anticipated as horror isn't a genre I watch often but WWII films I do like. 
5 US soldiers ordered to relieve and then hold a chateau in rural France. Strange things happen! 
Solid 7/10 and won't say any more wrt spoilers.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 23, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I watched 'Kill the Messenger' on Netflix last night, true story about the CIA funding the Contras through drug money. Well worth watching.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up, we watched it last night and really enjoyed it.


----------



## larmen (Nov 24, 2020)

And I finally finished the Marvel movies. At least the 20 which are available on Disney+
(missing Hulk, Spiderman)

I enjoyed them more than I expected. I liked the Captain America centred movies the most, but also got into Ant-man and into Guardians of the Galaxy.
I am not that sure about Thor, and what was up with Captain Marvel? She made the rest just 'useless', they should have come up with her right away then.

And having watched 20 movies more or less in a month I have problems to identify all people in the end scene.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 24, 2020)

larmen said:



			And I finally finished the Marvel movies. At least the 20 which are available on Disney+
(missing Hulk, Spiderman)

I enjoyed them more than I expected. I liked the Captain America centred movies the most, but also got into Ant-man and into Guardians of the Galaxy.
I am not that sure about Thor, and what was up with Captain Marvel? She made the rest just 'useless', they should have come up with her right away then.

And having watched 20 movies more or less in a month I have problems to identify all people in the end scene.
		
Click to expand...

Ant Man and Guardians add more humour into their films, I really liked both franchises for that. Thor Ragnarok did the same so I am suprised that didn't work for you.

The Capt Marvel character is the weakest of them all for me, no personality. A real lost opportunity. I do get your point, forget the previous 2hrs 30, just send her in.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ant Man and Guardians add more humour into their films, I really liked both franchises for that. Thor Ragnarok did the same so I am suprised that didn't work for you.

The Capt Marvel character is the weakest of them all for me, no personality. A real lost opportunity. I do get your point, forget the previous 2hrs 30, just send her in.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed with both on Captain Marvel. Having spent years introducing all these different characters with their own niche abilities, they then give us one who renders them all redundant - then have to make a flimsy excuse as to why she is almost completely absent from battling Thanos. Should have just left her out of it. I don't even think she had much personality to speak of. And THEN they ruined her hair as well!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Agreed with both on Captain Marvel. Having spent years introducing all these different characters with their own niche abilities, they then give us one who renders them all redundant - then have to make a flimsy excuse as to why she is almost completely absent from battling Thanos. Should have just left her out of it. I don't even think she had much personality to speak of. And THEN they ruined her hair as well!
		
Click to expand...

But you wouldn't say no would you?


----------



## triple_bogey (Nov 26, 2020)

A Kid From Coney Island........... Another fascinating basketball docu-film for all the 90's fans. 

That 96 NBA draft class has to be the best ever........Prove me wrong!


----------



## larmen (Nov 26, 2020)

triple_bogey said:



			A Kid From Coney Island........... Another fascinating basketball docu-film for all the 90's fans.

That 96 NBA draft class has to be the best ever........Prove me wrong!
		
Click to expand...

84?
1 Hakeem ‘the dream’ Olajuwon
3 Michael ‘air’ Jordan
5 Sir Charles Barclay
16 John Stockton
you can build an all rookie team that could become champion by putting Perkins or Thorpe into it.


----------



## triple_bogey (Nov 26, 2020)

larmen said:



			84?
1 Hakeem ‘the dream’ Olajuwon
3 Michael ‘air’ Jordan
5 Sir Charles Barclay
16 John Stockton
you can build an all rookie team that could become champion by putting Perkins or Thorpe into it.
		
Click to expand...

Good strong case but, the 96 class still takes it.....more depth than the class of 84 IMO.


----------



## larmen (Nov 26, 2020)

96 wouldn’t get a single rebound ;-)
Nash + Kobe with Iverson and Allen on the bench would be strong back court, but there aren’t any big men out there.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2020)

Watched Keeping Up With The Joneses the other day. Was not a bad comedy to fill a couple of hours. Isla Fisher looking rather nice. Zach Galifianakis was so different to his well-known Hangover role you almost wouldn't recognise him.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 28, 2020)

Notting Hill this afternoon - again. How can I still blub at "I'm just a girl, standing in front of a boy, asking him to love her" when I've seen it so many times 

Simply brilliant film.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 28, 2020)

Holidate on Netflix. Fairly predictable but still made me chuckle a few times and was decent enough.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2020)

Saturday night...Dunkirk, excellent film, better than 1917 imo.

Sunday night...Deadpool 2, not as good as the first one but still a decent watch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Saturday night...Dunkirk, excellent film, better than 1917 imo.

Sunday night...Deadpool 2, not as good as the first one but still a decent watch.
		
Click to expand...

When I first saw Deadpool 2 in the cinema I felt really disappointed coming out afterwards. My expectations were so high, I loved the first one, that it was always going to struggle to match it. A while later I watched it on tv and started to appreciate it much more. Expectations lowered, I just sat back and enjoyed it. One will always be the best but 2 improves with every watch for me.


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2020)

iBoy - silly but fun


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 1, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Notting Hill this afternoon - again. How can I still blub at "I'm just a girl, standing in front of a boy, asking him to love her" when I've seen it so many times 

Simply brilliant film.
		
Click to expand...

The only decent thing about that film was Rhys Ifans' character. He was funny. Without him the film would have been trash.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When I first saw Deadpool 2 in the cinema I felt really disappointed coming out afterwards. My expectations were so high, I loved the first one, that it was always going to struggle to match it. A while later I watched it on tv and started to appreciate it much more. Expectations lowered, I just sat back and enjoyed it. One will always be the best but 2 improves with every watch for me.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not really a super hero, Marvel type of guy so this one seemed a bit different, watchable if you will 🤣


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 1, 2020)

We Watched Military Wives Choir the other night.......happy/sad/interesting
We could not believe how close KST's part was to someone we know, so we did have a jolly good extra laugh as well


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 1, 2020)

I eventually got around to watching Joker the other night.  Excellent film.  I really enjoyed the storyline and the acting.  Very dark but you could understand that.  It gives you a good option of a background to the character that is Joker.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 1, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I eventually got around to watching Joker the other night.  Excellent film.  I really enjoyed the storyline and the acting.  Very dark but you could understand that.  It gives you a good option of a background to the character that is Joker.
		
Click to expand...

Well put, I like that it is a film with an unreliable narrator. it could be exaggerated, it could all be total fiction but that is how it should be for the Joker, there was never meant to be a definitive backstory.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Wild Mountain Thyme, a slow moving quaint entertaining Irish farming romance feel good film , nothing exciting, simple sentimental stuff


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 12, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Ghosts of War on Netflix. Much better than anticipated as horror isn't a genre I watch often but WWII films I do like.
5 US soldiers ordered to relieve and then hold a chateau in rural France. Strange things happen!
Solid 7/10 and won't say any more wrt spoilers.
		
Click to expand...

Started watching this last night and plenty of little jump moments in first 30mins - but my wife isn’t a fan of horror so I had to press pause and restart when I can.  Like you not a fan of the genre but I’ll finish this one.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 12, 2020)

Love Sarah. Simple but a great watch. I'm so tired of films trying to be all artistic and deep - get a good script, good actors and tell the story!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 12, 2020)

1917, mmmmm. Take away the clever camera work and you are left with a run of the mill ww1 film. Very bitty, I struggled to really be grabbed by it. It would have been improved by not being so clever, giving scale to the scenes, more characterisation. Disappointing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			1917, mmmmm. Take away the clever camera work and you are left with a run of the mill ww1 film. Very bitty, I struggled to really be grabbed by it. It would have been improved by not being so clever, giving scale to the scenes, more characterisation. Disappointing.
		
Click to expand...

I've said it before but I think the way the film keeps the two main characters in shot all the time limits the complexity of the plot.  And it did have some mystifying moments.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 12, 2020)

Had Sicario saved for quite a while and watched it last night. I was afraid it would likely break my "feel good" rule.....it did. Good movie, but I wouldn't watch it again. Dang can Emily Blunt do a great US accent. My wife wants her to burn in he** for her Mary Poppins though....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 12, 2020)

Doolittle. Awful reviews, bombed at the box office but actually quite harmless. Acceptable family viewing with a few decent chuckles.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 12, 2020)

Just watched the top rated film on Netflix, .Ava.

Total toilet 🚽


----------



## JamesR (Dec 12, 2020)

Sean Connery’s best film on beeb 2 now - The Hill


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 13, 2020)

We watched Krampus last night, a kind of Christmas themed light 'horror' movie. Or it marketed itself as a horror comedy but it wasn't funny really. It had a good cast but it was utter codswallop to be honest. Waste of an hour and a half.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Agreed with both on Captain Marvel. Having spent years introducing all these different characters with their own niche abilities, they then give us one who renders them all redundant - then have to make a flimsy excuse as to why she is almost completely absent from battling Thanos. Should have just left her out of it. I don't even think she had much personality to speak of. And THEN they ruined her hair as well!
		
Click to expand...

Did you know her hair was CGI throughout?


----------



## banjofred (Dec 13, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Did you know her hair was CGI throughout?
		
Click to expand...

Oh well....I still think she's cute.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 13, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Did you know her hair was CGI throughout?
		
Click to expand...

Erm, no? Why?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Erm, no? Why?
		
Click to expand...

Her real hair was held back in a cap then the hair cuts were CGI on for 2 reasons 

One for the amount of hair cuts needed from the actor in flash backs and forward scenes so filming can be done together for different movies 

Two in space her hair needed to "flow" apparently it's easier to cgi hair in than CGI excisting hair 

Which is true because in justice League Henry Cavill had a tash CGI off his face at massive cost because he was under contract from mission impossible to have a tash .. Warner brothers offered to pay them to have his tash CGI in mission impossible but they stood firm and made Warner brothers CGI the tash out which in some scenes you can spot


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 13, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Her real hair was held back in a cap then the hair cuts were CGI on for 2 reasons

One for the amount of hair cuts needed from the actor in flash backs and forward scenes so filming can be done together for different movies

Two in space her hair needed to "flow" apparently it's easier to cgi hair in than CGI excisting hair

Which is true because in justice League Henry Cavill had a tash CGI off his face at massive cost because he was under contract from mission impossible to have a tash .. Warner brothers offered to pay them to have his tash CGI in mission impossible but they stood firm and made Warner brothers CGI the tash out which in some scenes you can spot
		
Click to expand...

Should have just left her hair long, I didn't see the need to change it. Looked awful short. 

Yeah I heard about the Cavill tash thing. It looks pretty bad in the digitally edited scenes.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Should have just left her hair long, I didn't see the need to change it. Looked awful short. 

Yeah I heard about the Cavill tash thing. It looks pretty bad in the digitally edited scenes.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I fully agree on her hair she looks better long but then they try and stay true to comics where she is famous for her short hair


----------



## User62651 (Dec 13, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Just watched the top rated film on Netflix, .Ava.

Total toilet 🚽
		
Click to expand...

Poor but not nearly as bad as another ranked Netflix offering in 'The 2nd', truly awful.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 13, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Holidate on Netflix. Fairly predictable but still made me chuckle a few times and was decent enough.
		
Click to expand...

Great start, decent to mid fim but gets too schmaltzy (as the Yanks say) in the latter stages.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 13, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Poor but not nearly as bad as another ranked Netflix offering in 'The 2nd', truly awful.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll avoid that one 👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 14, 2020)

Watched a film On Amazon last night called "Pitching Tents". Never heard of it, just popped up on a media with 4 stars and loads of positive headlines............. disappointing, didn't have the banging 80's soundtrack referenced, and kept waiting, hoping it was going to get better....... it didn't. Just a run of the mill, last summer before leaving school camp trip with very little in the way of humour.

On the plus side, watched Groundhog Day on Dave, again...... whilst waiting for the golf to start. Still a great film and still made me chuckle and smile in parts, despite having seen it again and again and again and again........


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 16, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Just watched the top rated film on Netflix, .Ava.

Total toilet 🚽
		
Click to expand...

Why didn't I listen? Why, why? 😭


----------



## User62651 (Dec 16, 2020)

'The Town' on Netflix, 2010 film but hadn't seen it. Pretty decent robbers v FBI thing with Ben Affleck, Jeremy Renner, held my attention throughout (no easy task).  7.5/10.

Gave up on 'Hard Kill' on netflix yesterday - we thought having Bruce Willis in it was a good sign, wasn't, about the worst thing he's ever done I suspect. No idea why he'd take this movie on. Is he short of cash? Absolutely awful very very low budget action movie all shot in one disused factory with a very stupid weak plot - badly acted guff.   0/10.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 16, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			'The Town' on Netflix, 2010 film but hadn't seen it. Pretty decent robbers v FBI thing with Ben Affleck, Jeremy Renner, held my attention throughout (no easy task).  7.5/10.

Gave up on 'Hard Kill' on netflix yesterday - we thought having Bruce Willis in it was a good sign, wasn't, about the worst thing he's ever done I suspect. No idea why he'd take this movie on. Is he short of cash? Absolutely awful very very low budget action movie all shot in one disused factory with a very stupid weak plot - badly acted guff.   0/10.
		
Click to expand...

Hard kill was on my watch list 😟


----------



## ADB (Dec 17, 2020)

Two recently watched:

Green Book - true story of a black musician in the 60's touring the US deep South who recruits a driver (Viggo Mortensen) who has some deep rooted prejudices but needs the work. Certainly cliched, but an interesting story.

Richard Jewell - not one of Clint Eastwood's better efforts in the Director's chair, pretty one dimensional and the main character annoyed the hell out of me!


----------



## banjofred (Dec 17, 2020)

Had to agree about Ava.....watched it while on the treadmill this morning. Went through the whole thing in about 20 minutes.....my fast forward finger was getting tired.


----------



## Piece (Dec 17, 2020)

The Titan (sci-fi). Surprisingly good.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2020)

Die Hard.......again


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 17, 2020)

Speed of Life  a 2020 Science Fiction Drama, a bit different and looks interesting after 20 minutes.
Slow moving probably more suited to my generation.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 17, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Die Hard.......again

Click to expand...

Great xmas movie, on my list for the weekend


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 17, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Great xmas movie, on my list for the weekend
		
Click to expand...

This story made be giggle 

https://www.digitalspy.com/movies/a34997895/die-hard-facts-frank-sinatra-john-mcclane/


----------



## rulefan (Dec 17, 2020)

Gone Girl. Chilling, disturbing, brilliant.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Vivarium, an odd Science fiction film , but interesting


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 19, 2020)

The Grinch. As good as ever, one of the best Christmas films out there. Christmas can now begin 😁


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 19, 2020)

Quiz time,  Posted the picture below from this mornings run, without googleing, what movie was this location used in?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 19, 2020)

Dunkirk?

I'm guessing it wasn't The Beach, DiCaprio 😆


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Dunkirk?

I'm guessing it wasn't The Beach, DiCaprio 😆
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 19, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Quiz time,  Posted the picture below from this mornings run, without googleing, what movie was this location used in?

View attachment 34042

Click to expand...

Atonement?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 19, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Atonement?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 19, 2020)

Chariots of fire ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 19, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Chariots of fire ?
		
Click to expand...

No


----------



## splashtryagain (Dec 19, 2020)

Indiana Jones the last crusade


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 19, 2020)

splashtryagain said:



			Indiana Jones the last crusade
		
Click to expand...

No


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 19, 2020)

Aliens 3, It features in the opening scene as Prison Planet Fiorina 161 were Ripley crash lands.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 19, 2020)

Never seen it.


----------



## Piece (Dec 19, 2020)

30 mins into World War Z. Will it get better....🤔


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2020)

Piece said:



			30 mins into World War Z. Will it get better....🤔
		
Click to expand...

It's ok. Some great set piece action, but story wise, no, not really.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 20, 2020)

once upon a time in America...3 and half hours of explaining to the wife whats going on


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 20, 2020)

The Hunt for Red October. Anyone seen it recently? Towards the end Jack Ryan takes a cigarette from an engineer when he boards the Red October despite stating that he doesn't smoke. I was expecting it to mean something but nothing came of it. Was a scene cut? Anyone know? It was too pointed a moment for it to be nothing.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 20, 2020)

Just watching and singing along to Grease - love it!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2020)

Just watched Diamonds Are Forever again.  How impressed I was with the feature car stunt with the Ford Mustang at the time (nearly 50 years ago! ), and how lame it is when compared with the driving & motorcycling stunts in the modern Bond films.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 20, 2020)

Tom Hanks......A Beautiful Day In The Neighborhood. Do not switch off after 20 mins. Stick with it. It's gonna stick in your mind forever.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2020)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Tom Hanks......A Beautiful Day In The Neighborhood. Do not switch off after 20 mins. Stick with it. *It's gonna stick in your mind forever*.
		
Click to expand...

No it will not.  It is pleasant enough, but there are other films that have stuck with me.  This will never be one of them.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 20, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Had Sicario saved for quite a while and watched it last night. I was afraid it would likely break my "feel good" rule.....it did. Good movie, but I wouldn't watch it again. Dang can Emily Blunt do a great US accent. My wife wants her to burn in he** for her Mary Poppins though....

Click to expand...

Emily is THE best actress currently plying her trade in Hollywood at the moment........and stunning to watch as well. Phwoar!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duckster (Dec 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just watched Diamonds Are Forever again.  How impressed I was with the feature car stunt with the Ford Mustang at the time (nearly 50 years ago! ), and how lame it is when compared with the driving & motorcycling stunts in the modern Bond films. 

Click to expand...

Love how it goes in on two wheels and comes out on the other two wheels.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2020)

Duckster said:



			Love how it goes in on two wheels and comes out on the other two wheels.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, noticed that, and the lost wheel that bounces across the desert scene, but will only fit the vehicle that still has all 4 wheels on it...


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 20, 2020)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Tom Hanks......A Beautiful Day In The Neighborhood. Do not switch off after 20 mins. Stick with it. It's gonna stick in your mind forever.
		
Click to expand...

Been on my hit list for a while, worth the watch?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Been on my hit list for a while, worth the watch?
		
Click to expand...

It’s pleasant enough and worth a watch, but I don’t have it as a stay with you forever film.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 22, 2020)

Watched "A few good men" again yesterday. Brilliant film, and the court scene at the end is absolutely fantastic.
Jack Nicholson is superb as Jessup.
If you haven't seen it yet, I can fully recommend it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 22, 2020)

One Way to Denmark. Nice easy watching.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Just watching and singing along to Grease - love it!
		
Click to expand...

Arthur C Brown's hit song would suit you better


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 22, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Arthur C Brown's hit song would suit you better 

Click to expand...

Had to Google that!! I'd rather go with Bruce's "Fire"


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 23, 2020)

Mary Queen of Scots on Netflix - just don't - it's terrible - in fact, it's almost watchable because it's so bad in terms of casting, historical accuracy, appalling acting and terrible script.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 23, 2020)

Death of Stalin.......I loved it, modern take of Oh What a Lovely War.
My Mrs hated it I don't think she recovered from hearing Stalin with a Cockney accent


----------



## happyhacker (Dec 23, 2020)

Kaz said:



			This is more of a books post in the films thread but anyone interested in the upcoming Dune film... The book is on Amazon's kindle daily deals today (only) so you can pick it up for 99p. Best sci-fi book ever, IMO.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dune-Sequence-Book-1-ebook/dp/B004KA9UXO/ref=lp_5400977031_1_1

Click to expand...

Thank you for the heads up. Never read them and have been meaning to.


----------



## Piece (Dec 23, 2020)

Prometheus in 3D. 👏

The Midnight Sky. 👏

The 2nd. 🤕


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 23, 2020)

We caught Miss Congeniality again yesterday. Classic, great film.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 23, 2020)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Tom Hanks......A Beautiful Day In The Neighborhood. Do not switch off after 20 mins. Stick with it. It's gonna stick in your mind forever.
		
Click to expand...


Just watched it. Thought it was a bit Meh tbh. Gentle stuff but always hoped it was going to "get going" but it didn't.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 24, 2020)

watched The Wee Man last night - decent film about a notorious Glasgow gangster


----------



## larmen (Dec 24, 2020)

Spider-Man Homecoming. It wasn’t on Disney plus and I missed it in my marvel binge, but it was on BBC now. I think only Hulk is missing for me to get the complete picture.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 24, 2020)

It's A Wonderful Life - a classic I've never actually seen and won't rush to see again


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 24, 2020)

Kaz said:



			We watched it too. Noticed that when going through all the bad things that happened to people if George wasn't around, the horrific fate that awaited for Mary was..... gasp..... she became a spinster! 

Click to expand...

The other woman became the town trollop and I wasn't sure if his mum was a "madam"!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			It's A Wonderful Life - a classic I've never actually seen and won't rush to see again 

Click to expand...

Stick with Towering Inferno lol


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 24, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Stick with Towering Inferno lol
		
Click to expand...

I'll stick with...Grease, An Officer and a Gentleman, Top Gun, Dirty Dancing, Notting Hill, Four Weddings, Love Actually, Sleepless in Seattle, You've Got Mail and more...so much good stuff 

For tomorrow - White Christmas..."we'll follow the old man wherever he wants to go"


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I'll stick with...Grease, An Officer and a Gentleman, Top Gun, Dirty Dancing, Notting Hill, Four Weddings, Love Actually, Sleepless in Seattle, You've Got Mail and more...so much good stuff 

For tomorrow - White Christmas..."we'll follow the old man wherever he wants to go" 

Click to expand...

We watched Towering Inferno in the Cinema when it first came out , way back then it was quite exciting scary stuff .


----------



## GB72 (Dec 24, 2020)

Kaz said:



			We watched it too. Noticed that when going through all the bad things that happened to people if George wasn't around, the horrific fate that awaited for Mary was..... gasp..... she became a spinster! 

Click to expand...

And the bloke who stole the money in the first place got away with it.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 24, 2020)

Tomorrow's film is the new Pixar one premiering in Disney plus.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 24, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			We watched Towering Inferno in the Cinema when it first came out , way back then it was quite exciting scary stuff .

Click to expand...

I remember watching it in the cinema, they had to change the reel as it was that long.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 24, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Tomorrow's film is the new Pixar one premiering in Disney plus.
		
Click to expand...

Is that Soul?

We are currently watching Elf on Sky One. Only about the 20th time I've seen it 😆


----------



## GB72 (Dec 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is that Soul?

We are currently watching Elf on Sky One. Only about the 20th time I've seen it 😆
		
Click to expand...

Yep, going straight to Disney plus


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 24, 2020)

Kaz said:



			We watched it too. Noticed that when going through all the bad things that happened to people if George wasn't around, the horrific fate that awaited for Mary was..... gasp..... she became a spinster! 

Click to expand...

We laughed at that too, poor woman was only about 35! 

Still had me choked up at the end though!😁


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 25, 2020)

Watched Tenet last night, well sort of.
Managed about 2 hours before sleep took over, not a clue what happened really.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Watched Tenet last night, well sort of.
Managed about 2 hours before sleep took over, *not a clue what happened really.*

Click to expand...

You're not alone there.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 25, 2020)

The eagle has landed on BBC iPlayer.  Michael Caine at his best.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 25, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The eagle has landed on BBC iPlayer.  Michael Caine at his best.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you were talking about Muppets christmas carol for a second


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 25, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Thought you were talking about Muppets christmas carol for a second
		
Click to expand...


That's almost worthy of an infraction for even thinking it   ;-)


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 25, 2020)

Last Christmas. Seemed appropriate to watch today. An ok film. Shed a tear at the loss of George Michael. Something about his passing so young just hits me every time I hear him. I wasn't a huge fan, never saw him live, but for some reason I really feel the loss of such a talent.


----------



## Beedee (Dec 25, 2020)

Loving "Coco".  

Pretty sure gonna have something in my eye later on tho.  Dusty room or something ;-)


----------



## Piece (Dec 25, 2020)

Elf, again.

The Midnight Sky, again.

Io.

Elf!

What Happened to Monday.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 25, 2020)

Piece said:



			Elf, again.

The Midnight Sky, again.

Io.

Elf!

What Happened to Monday.
		
Click to expand...

Was going to watch The Midnight Sky but I read so many poor reviews I haven't yet. If you're watching it again one assumes it's pretty good in your view??


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 25, 2020)

Last night home alone 
Tonight home alone 2

Merry Christmas you filthy animals


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 26, 2020)

The Mountain Between Us. A pretty formulaic survival come love story. Not the worst film ever, made better by Idris Elba, Kate Winslet and the dog.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 26, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Was going to watch The Midnight Sky but I read so many poor reviews I haven't yet. If you're watching it again one assumes it's pretty good in your view??
		
Click to expand...

It wasn’t great but it wasn’t terrible. About a 6/10. I won’t say why as I don’t want to spoil it for anyone. There are not many new films about at the moment so give it a go.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 26, 2020)

Finding anything decent and appealing that i haven't seen is hard - and one that the Mrs will waitch makes it harder still

Found this one last night on Amazon - Unlocked with Naomi Rapace, who i think is one of the best actresses out there. get's a 6.3 on IMDB but i would give it a 7 and is well worth a watch in this TV/Film starved dystopian wilderness!

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1734493/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_16


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 26, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Last night home alone
Tonight home alone 2

Merry Christmas you filthy animals
		
Click to expand...

Loved both of them!! Modern slapstick at its best.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 26, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Last night home alone
Tonight home alone 2

Merry Christmas you filthy animals
		
Click to expand...

Best line for me is on the plane with Uncle Frank attempting to comfort a distraught mother who forgot her son -  "if it's any consolation I forgot my reading glasses". 😊


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 26, 2020)

watched El Cid, not seen it in years


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Best line for me is on the plane with Uncle Frank attempting to comfort a distraught mother who forgot her son -  "if it's any consolation I forgot my reading glasses". 😊
		
Click to expand...

The whole film is intriguing

Watching as an adult you wonder would Kevin be done for murder because he encouraged them in and then they would have died lol

Also the back story 

10 million dollar budget by Warner brothers . Ended up moving to 20th century fox when the budget rose and rose (18 in end)

Box off 477 million!!

Whoops


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			watched El Cid, not seen it in years
		
Click to expand...

I love that film, I've recorded it. A real 'they don't make them like that anymore ' film. Wonderful stuff and Sophia Loren never looked better 😍


----------



## Piece (Dec 26, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Was going to watch The Midnight Sky but I read so many poor reviews I haven't yet. If you're watching it again one assumes it's pretty good in your view??
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was really good. But it really does depend on what you want from a sci-fi. Explosions, drama, Hollywood script and ending, or something relatively simple. If the latter, then fine. Some will find it boring, akin to Ad Astra, which I liked too.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2020)

Soul, utterly fantastic.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Soul, utterly fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think my 3 year old will sit through it but might watch with wife before my nights


----------



## Duckster (Dec 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Soul, utterly fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it. Superb!!


----------



## ADB (Dec 26, 2020)

My Octopus Teacher on Netflix - not a usual Christmas blockbuster, if you fancy something different I enjoyed it


----------



## banjofred (Dec 26, 2020)

Duckster said:



			Just watched it. Superb!!
		
Click to expand...

Soul is just on Disney?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2020)

Piece said:



			I thought it was really good. But it really does depend on what you want from a sci-fi. Explosions, drama, Hollywood script and ending, or something relatively simple. If the latter, then fine. Some will find it boring, akin to Ad Astra, which I liked too.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished watching it, we really enjoyed it as well. I'm not really a fan of Michael Bay esque crash bang wallop films, The Midnight Sky was right up my street though 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2020)

Watched Happy Death Day, a sort of tongue-in-cheek horror comedy, bit of a Groundhog Day rip off except it's a girl who gets murdered every time then wakes up repeating the same day. It was pretty entertaining if you overlook the gaping plot holes that cropped up from time to time.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 27, 2020)

A couple daft but OK comedies, neither brilliant, both a bit cliched but both made us chuckle in parts.

Eurotrip - Teenage guy joins friends on trip to Europe to find his German pen pal. 

Hall Pass - Owen Wilson & Jason Sudekis as two blokes given a week off from their respective marriages to do whatever they want.


----------



## Piece (Dec 27, 2020)

How It Ends on Netflix. Apocalyptic thriller. Good in places and a slightly strange “oh?” ending.


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2020)

Downfall. It’s been on my sky box for ages and finally sat down to watch it today
A thoroughly enjoyable film given its subject


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2020)

The Rhythm Section.  Bereaved woman sinks into drug addiction when her family are killed in an accident.  When she finds out it was not an accident, she undertakes a quick Special Forces course whilst recovering from her addiction & sets out to kill those responsible.

Yes, it was as ridiculous as that précis sounds.  Find something better to do with 2 hours of your life.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 27, 2020)

Downhill. Possibly one of the worst films I’ve ever seen... after Will Ferrel grabs his phone and runs out on his family during an avalanche the family is thrown into disarray.  Supposed to be a comedy, it’s definitely not. Only redemption was the scenery of Ischgl.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Soul, utterly fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, I don't usually like animated films, thanks for the heads up


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 28, 2020)

The Bang bang Club - great film about photgraphers capturing images of the final months of the apatheid regime

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1173687/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_28


----------



## BrianM (Dec 28, 2020)

Klaus, watched it with the kids, really enjoyable movie 👍🏻


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 28, 2020)

Ma Rainey's Black Bottom, not what I was expecting at all and was rather disappointed.
Should have been called Ma Rainey's Band Argue In A Basement as it had very little to do with the singer.
Such a shame, I'd been looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2020)

Oceans 8.
Not great,but watchable.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2020)

Mona Lisa Smile...a decent watch.


----------



## Piece (Dec 29, 2020)

In The Shadow of the Moon. So so thriller/sci-fi.

Left Behind. Nicholas Cage fictional actioner. Good eye candy, but film was 🤣.


----------



## larmen (Dec 29, 2020)

The good, the bad and the ugly is just on again. Only caught the end last week, have to watch it all now.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 1, 2021)

Recorded Dunkirk the other week, saw it at the flicks but had been wanting to watch it again for a while. Top film, although I still don't understand why Tom Hardy didn't come down on the allied section of beach.....


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 1, 2021)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 1, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Recorded Dunkirk the other week, saw it at the flicks but had been wanting to watch it again for a while. Top film, although I still don't understand why Tom Hardy didn't come down on the allied section of beach.....
		
Click to expand...

It also manages to fly without fuel for what seems like half an hour.


----------



## IainP (Jan 2, 2021)

Piece said:



			I thought it was really good. But it really does depend on what you want from a sci-fi. Explosions, drama, Hollywood script and ending, or something
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Just finished watching it, we really enjoyed it as well. I'm not really a fan of Michael Bay esque crash bang wallop films, The Midnight Sky was right up my street though 👍
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed The Midnight Sky the other day also.

Watched, Await Further Instructions. Don't think it counts as a Christmas film! Perhaps also a little darker watched through a lockdown lens.


----------



## Piece (Jan 2, 2021)

Bad Boys For Life. Enjoyable 😎


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 3, 2021)

Piece said:



			Bad Boys For Life. Enjoyable 😎
		
Click to expand...

No it wasn't, switched it off after about 20 mins, and that was still 20 mins too long.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 3, 2021)

Watched Looper last night, time travel movie with Emily Blunt and Bruce Willis, very good.👍


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 3, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			No it wasn't, switched it off after about 20 mins, and that was still 20 mins too long.
		
Click to expand...

I stuck it out,but it is a terrible film.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 3, 2021)

Skyfall, old but gold 😀


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 3, 2021)

Critical Thinking - really enjoyable.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

Watched the gentleman the other night. Very good film.


----------



## Dando (Jan 3, 2021)

I’ve just watched a walk in the woods - based on the Bill Bryson book

It was ok I suppose


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2021)

Started to watch "Under the skin" last night. mainly because it stars Scarlett Johansson......... almost lost for words. One of the most bizarre films I've ever tried to watch and a complete waste of time.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’ve just watched a walk in the woods - based on the Bill Bryson book

It was ok I suppose
		
Click to expand...

I quite enjoyed the Bryson books until that one......film was actually more enjoyable than the book.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 9, 2021)

"Wild Target" on Netflix. Never heard of it before, it popped up in one of the trending lists, watched it on the strength of the cast, Bill Nighy, Emily Blunt, Martin Freeman and Gregor fisher. It's a comedy about a hit man who can't kill his latest target and befriends them instead. For me, Bill Nighy can do little wrong, it was pretty formulaic, but it was amusing and we thoroughly enjoyed it. Emily Blunt was a bonus too.


----------



## Piece (Jan 9, 2021)

Tag on Netflix. I think most of us can relate! Silly but fun.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 9, 2021)

Piece said:



			Tag on Netflix. I think most of us can relate! Silly but fun.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't watched it yet....but the story is from some guys where we last lived in Washington.


----------



## Dando (Jan 9, 2021)

I’ve just sat and watched “we shall not die now” not a film but a horryfying insight to the German concentration camps in WWII


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Dead Man's Shoes. 

An absolute classic. Was on Film4 last night. Must be the third or fourth time I've watched it. Pretty harrowing at times but gripping, great performance from Paddy Considine. Gary Stretch is surprisingly good as well.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 10, 2021)

Lost track of how many times we have watched the little mermaid over the past month


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’ve just sat and watched “we shall not die now” not a film but a horryfying insight to the German concentration camps in WWII
		
Click to expand...

Which channel James?


----------



## Dando (Jan 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Which channel James?
		
Click to expand...

Amazon prime mate.
They’ve got loads of WWII stuff on there. Today’s viewing is 

Josef mengele: hunting a nazi criminal
After the Holocaust
Dark side 
The courageous heart of irena sendler


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			Amazon prime mate.
They’ve got loads of WWII stuff on there. Today’s viewing is

Josef mengele: hunting a nazi criminal
After the Holocaust
Dark side
The courageous heart of irena sendler
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, I'll have a look after the Big Bash (that's the cricket, not a euphemism )


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 10, 2021)

U want me 2 kill him. Netflix. 
True story & it’s crazy.
Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 10, 2021)

Watched A Dogs Purpose this afternoon... Got choked up every time the damn dog died! (Lovely film though🥲)


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 10, 2021)

Watched 'King' on Netflix. Really enjoyed it.

Looking forward to 'Dig' later this month.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			Amazon prime mate.
They’ve got loads of WWII stuff on there. Today’s viewing is

Josef mengele: hunting a nazi criminal
After the Holocaust
Dark side
The courageous heart of irena sendler
		
Click to expand...

Now loaded onto the watchlist & with the bonus of stumbling into a Joe Bonamassa documentary, cheers James.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 13, 2021)

The Last Castle with Robert Redford. May have seen it before - excellent watch on a rainy old lockdown Wednesday.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 13, 2021)

An Interview with God, looking good and interesting after 20 minutes, ideal for SILH.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 14, 2021)

Not a film, but anyone who has not watched The Queens Gambit is missing out.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2021)

Watched X-Men Apocalypse last night. Pretty good entertainment, although I'm still not overly happy with some of the casting for this generation. Few plot holes and 'conveniences' perhaps, but still a fun watch. Quicksilver was the best character again. Oh, and Fassbender as Magneto - superb.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Watched X-Men Apocalypse last night. Pretty good entertainment, although I'm still not overly happy with some of the casting for this generation. Few plot holes and 'conveniences' perhaps, but still a fun watch. Quicksilver was the best character again. Oh, and Fassbender as Magneto - superb.
		
Click to expand...

For me it was a missed opportunity. 

Apocalypse is the ultimate bad guy and they could’ve made that film so dark but they pandered to a younger audience. I still enjoyed it but I feel the X-Men series could be so much more.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			For me it was a missed opportunity.

Apocalypse is the ultimate bad guy and they could’ve made that film so dark but they pandered to a younger audience. I still enjoyed it but I feel the X-Men series could be so much more.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I wondered if they just didn't want to make him too similar to Thanos from the Avengers films so they toned him down slightly? This was one of the poorer X-Men films. Missus wants to watch Dark Phoenix next, but I've seen it has poor reviews. I don't like the casting of Sophie Turner, she seems lightweight compared to the confidence and sex appeal Famke Janssen brought to the role before. Plus they already did the whole Phoenix story in the original third X-Men film so it almost feels like a straight remake (without having seen it obviously).


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 14, 2021)

Mosul on Netflix, not sure I got it 🤔


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, I wondered if they just didn't want to make him too similar to Thanos from the Avengers films so they toned him down slightly? This was one of the poorer X-Men films. Missus wants to watch Dark Phoenix next, but I've seen it has poor reviews. I don't like the casting of Sophie Turner, she seems lightweight compared to the confidence and sex appeal Famke Janssen brought to the role before. Plus they already did the whole Phoenix story in the original third X-Men film so it almost feels like a straight remake (without having seen it obviously).
		
Click to expand...

I’ve not watched Dark Phoenix yet either, I might get it out of the way this weekend.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 14, 2021)

I watched Goldfinger the other night, ITV4 is showing all the Bond films (again).

Obviously I had seen it before, but I had forgotten how many iconic Bond moments are contained in this film...
- The girl covered in gold paint
- Introducing the Aston Martin
- Round of golf at Stoke Park
- "Do you expect me to talk?" "No Mr Bond I expect you to die"
- Pussy Galore

OK, the plot is absurd (even by Bond standards) but it was a really enjoyable ride.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 14, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Last Christmas. Seemed appropriate to watch today. An ok film. Shed a tear at the loss of George Michael. Something about his passing so young just hits me every time I hear him. I wasn't a huge fan, never saw him live, but for some reason I really feel the loss of such a talent.
		
Click to expand...

We watched it today , the misses loved it, she's in a good mood ATM  ,
 thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 15, 2021)

Richard Jewell, a Clint Eastwood directed film about a security guard accused of Atlanta bomb. 
Excellent film as you would expect from Clint


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2021)

John Wick 3 
We watched John Wick 1 a few months ago and really enjoyed it, John Wick 2 before Xmas, was a bit blander, I think I may have fallen asleep near the end 
John Wick 3, lost me after the maybe the 3rd fight scene in the first 15 minutes. Was there actually a story? It seemed to be just one long fight scene and constantly trying to find inventive ways on how to kill people. I had no idea what was going on but then again I was only half watching it by the 30 minute mark. 
Crash bang wallop, chat for a minute, crash bang wallop, chat for a minute...rinse and repeat about describes it perfectly.

Total dross.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 16, 2021)

Collide. Decent watch. Finally figured the lead was the boy from About A Boy...he grew up nicely


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Collide. Decent watch. Finally figured the lead was the boy from About A Boy...he grew up nicely 

Click to expand...

If you like him he is currently in The Great on ch4 on Sunday nights 😉. Good show as well.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 16, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you like him he is currently in The Great on ch4 on Sunday nights 😉. Good show as well.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - I'll have a look at that. Amazing how his features had seemingly barely changed yet he had from boy to man!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Thanks - I'll have a look at that. Amazing how his features had seemingly barely changed yet he had from boy to man!
		
Click to expand...

He is a very distinctive looking bloke,  as you say barely changed. 

I like the fact that he has gone from child actor to successful adult actor. So few manage it successfully.


----------



## Piece (Jan 16, 2021)

The Equalizer, Bonus Edition.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 16, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you like him he is currently in The Great on ch4 on Sunday nights 😉. Good show as well.
		
Click to expand...

Huzzah!! Hope the girl gets him good pretty soon.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2021)

Wonder Woman 1984. It's bad, very bad.

The script is bad, the plot is bad, the CGI is bad, Gal Godot is a plank. You could cut pretty much the whole of the first hour and if would have no impact. 

The first film was really good. Solid plot, good supporting cast. This had none of these. Save your money, avoid.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2021)

Blythe Spirit. It's a rehash of a Noel Coward play. I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 17, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			John Wick 3 
We watched John Wick 1 a few months ago and really enjoyed it, John Wick 2 before Xmas, was a bit blander, I think I may have fallen asleep near the end 
John Wick 3, lost me after the maybe the 3rd fight scene in the first 15 minutes. Was there actually a story? It seemed to be just one long fight scene and constantly trying to find inventive ways on how to kill people. I had no idea what was going on but then again I was only half watching it by the 30 minute mark.
Crash bang wallop, chat for a minute, crash bang wallop, chat for a minute...rinse and repeat about describes it perfectly.

Total dross.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mind it, some of the action scenes were overblown and ridiculous, but that's kind of what you expect. I hated the way they ended it though, nothing more than a teaser for a 4th film. I think films should have endings in their own right or they're a bit unsatisfying. It was definitely the least good of the three JW films so far. I thought the first two were really good.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 17, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			John Wick 3 
We watched John Wick 1 a few months ago and really enjoyed it, John Wick 2 before Xmas, was a bit blander, I think I may have fallen asleep near the end 
John Wick 3, lost me after the maybe the 3rd fight scene in the first 15 minutes. Was there actually a story? It seemed to be just one long fight scene and constantly trying to find inventive ways on how to kill people. I had no idea what was going on but then again I was only half watching it by the 30 minute mark.
Crash bang wallop, chat for a minute, crash bang wallop, chat for a minute...rinse and repeat about describes it perfectly.

Total dross.
		
Click to expand...

i loved number 1 and thought number 2 good but number 3 was absolute trash - utter drivel of a long action sequence with a dreadful script and zero enjoyemnt


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 18, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			i loved number 1 and thought number 2 good but number 3 was absolute trash - utter drivel of a long action sequence with a dreadful script and zero enjoyemnt
		
Click to expand...

He gets a lot of stick, but I've always been a Keanu Reaves fan. The first John Wick was a class action film, the second dropped off, the third was eking it out a bit, although we saw it at the flicks and still of enjoyed it. Whilst it was just one long fight, which does get a bit mind numbing after a while, the fact he does most of his own fight scenes, is pretty good. The addition of Halle Berry and her dogs was the main talking point for us, those two dogs were scene stealers. Even though it's getting a bit tiring, I'm sure we'll still go watch JW4 when it arrives


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, I wondered if they just didn't want to make him too similar to Thanos from the Avengers films so they toned him down slightly? This was one of the poorer X-Men films. Missus wants to watch Dark Phoenix next, but I've seen it has poor reviews. I don't like the casting of Sophie Turner, she seems lightweight compared to the confidence and sex appeal Famke Janssen brought to the role before. Plus they already did the whole Phoenix story in the original third X-Men film so it almost feels like a straight remake (without having seen it obviously).
		
Click to expand...

If you have access to it for nothing (ie Disney plus) then it's worth a watch

If you have to pay for it .. then don't bother


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			If you have access to it for nothing (ie Disney plus) then it's worth a watch

If you have to pay for it .. then don't bother
		
Click to expand...

Oh, we do have Disney Plus but I forgot it was on there so I'm glad you said that. She was ready to pay for it on Amazon the other day but we didn't.. ha. She started Disney access a while ago but practically forgot we had it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Oh, we do have Disney Plus but I forgot it was on there so I'm glad you said that. She was ready to pay for it on Amazon the other day but we didn't.. ha. She started Disney access a while ago but practically forgot we had it.
		
Click to expand...

Disney plus has been a proper game changer 

Manderlorian is one my fav shows now

Got majority of marvel , all xmen which is good to re watch 

But for me it's been perfect timing as the eldest now likes Disney .. think we watch little mermaid 3 times a week now


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 18, 2021)

Outside the wife  on Netflix , Toilet 💩


----------



## Ethan (Jan 19, 2021)

If you have Disney Plus, Hamilton is well worth watching.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 19, 2021)

Wild Rose on netflix.
Gritty wee drama about a young Glasgow woman with dreams of making it as a country singer. Better than it sounds. 7/10.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2021)

Anyone with any thoughts on The Serpent or Traces..?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Anyone with any thoughts on The Serpent or Traces..?
		
Click to expand...

The Serpent is excellent, quite haunting. Very well done, very sinister. We are 4 in out of 8 and are hooked.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Serpent is excellent, quite haunting. Very well done, very sinister. We are 4 in out of 8 and are hooked.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the annoying time shifts 😆


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Serpent is excellent, quite haunting. Very well done, very sinister. We are 4 in out of 8 and are hooked.
		
Click to expand...

We watched the 3rd episode last night, gripping stuff.

if you don't mind the odd spoiler, you should read the true story of Sobhraj's life, it is quite incredible. The guy was some piece of work. Or if you are in binge mode, read it afterwards.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 19, 2021)

Ethan said:



			If you have Disney Plus, Hamilton is well worth watching.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't fancy it at all, but have to say it was superb. I'd recommend watching it with subtitles on as the wordplay is so clever and fast, you will miss half of it otherwise.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 19, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Apart from the annoying time shifts 😆
		
Click to expand...

We are in the wrong thread here incidentally, oops. The saving grace of the time shifts are that they are clearly shown, you don't have to guess them.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We are in the wrong thread here incidentally, oops. The saving grace of the time shifts are that they are clearly shown, you don't have to guess them.
		
Click to expand...

We've done 6 episodes now and they do start to make a bit more sense with each show, still too many though.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 19, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Didn't fancy it at all, but have to say it was superb. I'd recommend watching it with subtitles on as the wordplay is so clever and fast, you will miss half of it otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

I told my kids about it (before I had seen it), and they looked at me askance. "Who?", "some 18th Century politician" and "rap musical, are you serious, Dad" were the more polite parts, but they loved it and have watched it over and over since.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 19, 2021)

Ethan said:



			I told my kids about it (before I had seen it), and they looked at me askance. "Who?", "some 18th Century politician" and "rap musical, are you serious, Dad" were the more polite parts, but they loved it and have watched it over and over since.
		
Click to expand...

I have been in the same boat with Hamilton, heard it is superb but just not brought myself around to watching it. Looks like it may be my viewing for this weekend.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 22, 2021)

Found one of the most under-rated WW2 films ever on BBC iPlayer yesterday.  "Operation Crossbow".  Deals with the v1 and v2 rocket threat combined with a decent enough spy slot with George Peppard.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 22, 2021)

News of the World [ 2020 ] Tom Hanks in a  Western drama, nothing too exciting, but watchable.


----------



## Piece (Jan 22, 2021)

6 Below, a survival story, based on a true story. Not bad, not great either.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 25, 2021)

I watched Wind River last night

Films on 4

Very good. About a tracker the finding of the body of a girl on an Indian reservation in the snow miles from anywhere and how a FBI woman an Indian policeman and a wildlife ranger/hunter go about tracking her killers. Great ending.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, I wondered if they just didn't want to make him too similar to Thanos from the Avengers films so they toned him down slightly? This was one of the poorer X-Men films. Missus wants to watch Dark Phoenix next, but I've seen it has poor reviews. I don't like the casting of Sophie Turner, she seems lightweight compared to the confidence and sex appeal Famke Janssen brought to the role before. Plus they already did the whole Phoenix story in the original third X-Men film so it almost feels like a straight remake (without having seen it obviously).
		
Click to expand...

Well we watched Dark Phoenix at the weekend, I don't think it was quite as bad as a lot of the reviews said. I still had the feeling that it had been done before, but it had one or two enjoyable moments. Fassbender stealing the show again really.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I watched Wind River last night

Films on 4

Very good. About a tracker the finding of the body of a girl on an Indian reservation in the snow miles from anywhere and how a FBI woman an Indian policeman and a wildlife ranger/hunter go about tracking her killers. Great ending.
		
Click to expand...

We've got it recorded, sounds like a good watch 👍


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Well we watched Dark Phoenix at the weekend, I don't think it was quite as bad as a lot of the reviews said. I still had the feeling that it had been done before, but it had one or two enjoyable moments. Fassbender stealing the show again really. 

Click to expand...

Still haven’t bothered myself with it. Better or worse than Apocalypse?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Still haven’t bothered myself with it. Better or worse than Apocalypse?
		
Click to expand...

Better than apocalypse. That was just a CGI mess


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Still haven’t bothered myself with it. Better or worse than Apocalypse?
		
Click to expand...

Would say on a par really. Both kind of entertaining but forgettable. Then again, Apocalypse had more Quicksilver and he's not much more than an extra in Dark Phoenix.


----------



## Piece (Jan 25, 2021)

The Stand at Paxton County. On Netflix. Started off very well then slowly got worse. Inspired by true events, about a corrupt Sheriff falsely shutting down ranches for person gain.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 26, 2021)

"Goodbye Butterfly " a 2021 low budget film but well worth a watch, no clues in case I spoil it.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 27, 2021)

From the other thread

If you have not seen Heat

on tonight (Weds 27th) on film on 4 10.50 + 1 11.50


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 27, 2021)

The Highwaymen on Netflix, Kevin Costner and Woody Harrelson star as the Lawmen who tracked down Bonnie & Clyde.

Decent watch based on facts.


----------



## chellie (Jan 27, 2021)

Ethan said:



			If you have Disney Plus, Hamilton is well worth watching.
		
Click to expand...

Tried it three or four times and just can't get into it.


----------



## Piece (Jan 27, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			From the other thread

If you have not seen Heat

on tonight (Weds 27th) on film on 4 10.50 + 1 11.50
		
Click to expand...

In my all time top 5. The shoot out must be played with cinema surround sound. 😎


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 28, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			The Highwaymen on Netflix, Kevin Costner and Woody Harrelson star as the Lawmen who tracked down Bonnie & Clyde.

Decent watch based on facts.
		
Click to expand...

It was a little slower than I expected, but I did enjoy it when I watched it, Woody can do no wrong.


----------



## Duckster (Jan 28, 2021)

Piece said:



			In my all time top 5. The shoot out must be played with cinema surround sound. 😎
		
Click to expand...

Apparently largely choreographed by Andy McNab of Bravo 2 Zero


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 28, 2021)

We watched 'Crash' last night, my daughter has recommended it many times, finally got round to watching it, the best film I have seen in a very long time.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 28, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			We watched 'Crash' last night, my daughter has recommended it many times, finally got round to watching it, the best film I have seen in a very long time.
		
Click to expand...

Presumably you mean the 2004 version with Matt Dillon and Sandra Bullock, and not the 1996 version with James Spader, because they are two entirely different beasts.........


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 28, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Presumably you mean the 2004 version with Matt Dillon and Sandra Bullock, and not the 1996 version with James Spader, because they are two entirely different beasts.........
		
Click to expand...

Yep, didn't even know the  1996 one existed.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 28, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			Yep, didn't even know the  1996 one existed.
		
Click to expand...

The 1996 version caused more headlines when it was released, one of those WTF films.... truly bizarre, and not worth the time to watch. The later film of same name is a really good film though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 29, 2021)

The King of Staten Island. Slow moving but really enjoyed it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank You For Your Service. Decent film about PTSD.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 29, 2021)

The Dig, what a piece of work, I can't recommend it enough 👌


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2021)

Dark Waters - Ruffalo again superb


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Dark Waters - Ruffalo again superb
		
Click to expand...

Added to my watch list. Great actor.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Added to my watch list. Great actor.
		
Click to expand...

Add Spotlight as well if you haven't seen it, Ruffalo again.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 30, 2021)

Watched The Dig last night.
Good film of a true story and very well acted.
Not for the 'crash bang wallop' film fans.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 30, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Watched The Dig last night.
Good film of a true story and very well acted.
Not for the 'crash bang wallop' film fans.

Click to expand...

Also watched it last night, we though it was very good, acting top notch as you say, a fine British cast. The repressiveness and steely resolve of that pre war era of Britishness captured really well.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 30, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add Spotlight as well if you haven't seen it, Ruffalo again. 

Click to expand...

One of the greats; fabulous film, brilliantly made, about a difficult theme.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2021)

JamesR said:



			One of the greats; fabulous film, brilliantly made, about a difficult theme.
		
Click to expand...

And a worthy best film Oscar winner, and best supporting Oscar for The Ruffalo.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 30, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			And a worthy best film Oscar winner, and best supporting Oscar for The Ruffalo.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone was good; no overacting, but played with the required emotion and delicacy of the subject matter.

I read that some of the actors got close to some of the actual victims.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2021)

Spotlight is a brilliant film , no thrills , just pure story and outstanding acting from the whole cast. I watch it regularly. The way the broadcast the whole subject was done was superb 

As James said the actors did get close to some of the victims and I heard that the film helped give some of them some meaning back in life 

It’s one of my top 5 films


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2021)

Jackass. Watched it again. Those guys were crazy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2021)

Blithe Spirit.  Very enjoyable & humourous, a pleasant bit of light relief.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 30, 2021)

Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back
Snoochie boochies  🚬


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 31, 2021)

6 Underground. 

An absolutely nonsensical pile of cartoon violence. Takes mindless entertainment to a new level. Looks great but ultimately banal.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 2, 2021)

Pulp Fiction, first time I’ve watched it in years, still a brilliant film.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2021)

The Dig gets good reviews - and it's the sort of thing I like


----------



## Patster1969 (Feb 2, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Dark Waters - Ruffalo again superb
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that LP - scary that something like that can happen and not that long ago either


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 2, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Jackass. Watched it again. Those guys were crazy
		
Click to expand...


A friend of mine in the States claims the most scared he has ever been was at a party at his house when his wife came and told him that Johnny Knoxville was teaching their 5-year-old how to ride a bike without stablizers.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Blithe Spirit.  Very enjoyable & humourous, a pleasant bit of light relief.
		
Click to expand...

We watched it the other night.  Not bad but, IMHO, not as good as the 1945 version.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 2, 2021)

The Founder with Michael Keaton.  Quite a good film which chronicles the rise of McDonalds and the man who drove it to being the world force it is now.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 2, 2021)

Twist. OK remake of Oliver Twist. Michael Caine is getting a bit long in the tooth. It was ok. Lots of gratuitous parkour. Lots of London skyline. A few silly moments though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2021)

Watched Jobs again 

Really enjoyable film and Kutcher plays Steve Jobs very well


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The Dig gets good reviews - and it's the sort of thing I like
		
Click to expand...

I watched it Saturday and enjoyed it, although I'm a history buff and particularly Anglo Saxon so it's right down my street.  I've looked at the Sutton Hoo treasure many times in the British museum and find the workmanship amazing.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 3, 2021)

Another here that enjoyed 'the Dig'... Couldn't help thinking Ralph looked awfully like Vinnie in the Brut commercial...


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 3, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Another here that enjoyed 'the Dig'... Couldn't help thinking Ralph looked awfully like Vinnie in the Brut commercial...
		
Click to expand...

I thought Rigsby in Rising Damp 🙂


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2021)

I would like to watch The Dig, but it's on Netflix, and I don't have it. I guess having Sky, Amazon, BT, Freeview still isn't enough. I will wait til it's on Freeview.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 4, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The Dig gets good reviews - and it's the sort of thing I like
		
Click to expand...

It does look interesting, but there's no Andy or Lance.....


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 5, 2021)

I watched Fantasy Island last night.

Loosely based on the TV series. Something quite different and could not foresee the twist the near the end.

Hard to put it in to a genre  a sort of Tales of the Unexpected.  A bit of gore, bit of horror and a light slasher theme but nothing too upsetting.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 5, 2021)

The Dig - Harmless, enjoyable film.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 5, 2021)

I think next up for us is going to be _Babyteeth _(on Netflix).  Mrs SILH heard it talked about on radio or TV this morning and wants to watch it.  Doesn't sound like my sort of film but it gets pretty good reviews so I'll do what I'm told and 'watch with mother'...


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 5, 2021)

Really don't know how or why it has taken so long but got to watch Changeling this evening... An absolute masterpiece...


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 6, 2021)

Irresistable - American political comedy...quite funny!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2021)

Harley Quinn - Birds of Prey. Awful, dreadful, terrible. The last 10 minutes saved it from being as bad as Wonder Woman 1984 but it was a close run thing.

Memo to self, stop watching DC films expecting Marvel quality. In fact, stop watching DC films full stop.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 7, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I would like to watch The Dig, but it's on Netflix, and I don't have it. I guess having Sky, Amazon, BT, Freeview still isn't enough. I will wait til it's on Freeview.
		
Click to expand...

Might be a long wait. If you would like to watch a bunch of Netflix films then you can subscribe with no contract and cancel anytime or buy a four month gift card membership for around £20.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 8, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			The Dig - Harmless, enjoyable film.
		
Click to expand...

Agree . Didn't think I'd enjoy it but watched it to the end.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 9, 2021)

We watched Greenland last night.
Good exciting film with a few twists along the way.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 9, 2021)

Watched Penguin Bloom on Netflix, a real life story that we enjoyed.


----------



## ADB (Feb 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Harley Quinn - Birds of Prey. Awful, dreadful, terrible. *The last 10 minutes *saved it from being as bad as Wonder Woman 1984 but it was a close run thing.

Memo to self, stop watching DC films expecting Marvel quality. In fact, stop watching DC films full stop.
		
Click to expand...

Shame, we didn't get that far - woeful film and even Margot Robbie couldn't even keep my interest going

Watched Greenland as well....a few major plot holes, but decent entertainment

Lastly, Little Women on Sky Cinema - absolutely loved it!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2021)

The Iron Mask (2019) with Arnie, Jackie Can, Charles Dance and a few well recognised actors.
Avoid at all costs, absolutely awful


----------



## JamesR (Feb 9, 2021)

Currently watching The Post, on film 4.
Reminds me of All the President’s Men.
Good film about the Washington Post’s reporting on the Pentagon Papers


----------



## banjofred (Feb 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



*Harley Quinn - Birds of Prey*. Awful, dreadful, terrible. The last 10 minutes saved it from being as bad as Wonder Woman 1984 but it was a close run thing.

Memo to self, stop watching DC films expecting Marvel quality. In fact, stop watching DC films full stop.
		
Click to expand...

Uh oh.....just recorded that one. Maybe I'll watch it while I'm on the treadmill.....anything I don't like there gets fast forwarded harshly.


----------



## ADB (Feb 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Uh oh.....just recorded that one. Maybe I'll watch it while I'm on the treadmill.....anything I don't like there gets fast forwarded harshly.
		
Click to expand...

That'll be the quickest jog you've ever had!

Re-watched The Departed over the weekend, Leo and Jack in top form...


----------



## JamesR (Feb 10, 2021)

ADB said:



			That'll be the quickest jog you've ever had!

Re-watched The Departed over the weekend, Leo and Jack in top form...
		
Click to expand...

Try to find Infernal Affairs, the Hong Kong film in which the departed is based. It’s a far superior film.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 10, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Try to find Infernal Affairs, the Hong Kong film in which the departed is based. It’s a far superior film.
		
Click to expand...

great film James - have you seen the sequal? I haven't yet but have it ready


----------



## JamesR (Feb 10, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			great film James - have you seen the sequal? I haven't yet but have it ready
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I've seen all 3 - I had a bit of a Hong Kong period when I was a member of the old Love Film scheme.
The sequal and prequal are both good, but not a patch on the original.

For A Better Tomorrow is another good series.


----------



## Piece (Feb 10, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			We watched Greenland last night.
Good exciting film with a few twists along the way.
		
Click to expand...

I watched this the other day. Mix of good, corny and intensity, leaving me with a sense of foreboding about our place in the universe.  

Speaking of intense, A Vigilante on Amazon was a good, but hard, watch. Topic was domestic abuse and her road to revenge and redemption. Not the happiest of film, yet well done.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 10, 2021)

Bad Boys for Life. I hadn't seen the previous incarnations of this and definitely won't do now. Awful.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 10, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Bad Boys for Life. I hadn't seen the previous incarnations of this and definitely won't do now. Awful.
		
Click to expand...

I liked it. Good film, as we're the previous two


----------



## Piece (Feb 12, 2021)

Only The Brave. Really watchable film about wildfire firefighters. Film is based on true events from 2013.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Piece said:



			Only The Brave. Really watchable film about wildfire firefighters. Film is based on true events from 2013.
		
Click to expand...

Try the old Kirk Douglas black and white cowboy film,   Only the Brave


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 12, 2021)

The Argument. Silly, but found myself constantly chuckling.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 13, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Sean Connery’s best film on beeb 2 now - The Hill
		
Click to expand...

I'll beg to differ, not that impressed.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 13, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll beg to differ, not that impressed.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoy it, and think he’s great in it...but I accept your difference of opinion 👍


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 13, 2021)

The Gentlemen on Prime, enjoyed it.
Did anyone else e who watched it thought Hugh Grant had modelled his character with a touch of Ricky Gervais ?


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 13, 2021)

Silk Road 2021,  true dark web story about buying drugs on line, worth a watch.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 14, 2021)

Breathe. Recently on BBC2. Sad but uplifting too.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2021)

Jensen said:



			Richard Jewell, a Clint Eastwood directed film about a security guard accused of Atlanta bomb.
Excellent film as you would expect from Clint
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it, excellent film albeit somewhat slow paced.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 15, 2021)

Adopt A Highway - loved it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 15, 2021)

Fantasy Island. Schlock horror loosely based on the old tv series. Not really a horror, I don't do horror, with some nice nods to the past. A particularly good closing scene for those who remember.

When we are scraping the barrel for film to watch right now this was not the worst


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2021)

I love Kubrick's _Barry Lyndon_ but never been able to persuade my Mrs to watch it.  However...given how much she enjoyed watching _Bridgerton _I think she might now be convinced it's worth watching.  And as I recently recorded it...

It truly is a great and especially beautiful looking film.  As some comment about it - there are so many scenes that you could pause, take a snapshot, and you'd have something like a Gainsborough painting.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 15, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Bad Boys for Life. I hadn't seen the previous incarnations of this and definitely won't do now. Awful.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't get into Bad Boys for Life but thoroughly enjoyed Bad Boy, and roared through Bad Boys II.


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2021)

The Guvnors, an old v new street gang low budget film. Simple, sweary and a reasonable watch.

Sabotage. DEA thriller with Arnie Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Piece (Feb 18, 2021)

Essex Vendetta, with Daniella Westbrook. Yes, it was as good as that


----------



## larmen (Feb 18, 2021)

Happy Gilmore is on right now, well on ITV4+1


----------



## Beedee (Feb 19, 2021)

Loving Stan and Ollie.  Steve Coogan is very good, but John C Reilly is absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Piece (Feb 19, 2021)

Cardboard Gangster on Netflix. Irish local gang rivalry film. I had to turn on subtitles as the Irish accent was so thick. Not bad.

Trying News of the World with Tom Hanks tonight.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 19, 2021)

Beedee said:



			Loving Stan and Ollie.  Steve Coogan is very good, but John C Reilly is absolutely brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

Agree superb film. Never knew about any of the story behind it before I saw it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 20, 2021)

Have managed to squeeze in, between watching poxy Bridgerton, a couple of half decent films...
News of the World with Tom Hanks a gentle PC take on the western genre...
The Judge with Robert Duvall, Ironman and Billy Bob... A really good watch more than worthy of its 7+ IMDb rating...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2021)

The Dressmaker.  An Australian comedy drama with Kate Winslet & Liam Hemsworth.  Quirky but we really enjoyed it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 20, 2021)

We really enjoyed watching _This Happy Breed_ (1944) - this evening - recorded from Film4 couple of weeks back.  If its on again we can recommend it.  Story of a London family between WW1 and WW2 and fascinating insight into home-life and attitudes of the times with really interesting views of London (Clapham) in technicolour.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 21, 2021)

Isle Of Dogs currently on C4. Seen it before but it's such a delightful film


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 21, 2021)

We put on Dragon Rider yesterday. Big mistake! Bad in so many ways.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 22, 2021)

Watched To Olivia on Saturday night, the story about Roald Dahl’s oldest daughter who died off measles.
A complex movie, judging by the story it’s something that he never got over, I thought there would be a bit more about his story writing as it was books I read growing up.
Definitely worth a watch in my opinion.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2021)

Watched Tenet on Saturday. Completely daft concept and plot where you just need to stop even trying to understand it and blindly accept the film's internal logic I think. Had some good action scenes and good acting performances. I think I'm getting too old for films I have to concentrate on though. Inception was child's play compared to this.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 22, 2021)

I care a lot, was a bit of a let down TBH


----------



## larmen (Feb 22, 2021)

The Italian Job (remake). With Marky Mark.

Never seen it before, but it was on twice over the weekend and I watched it twice. Probably won’t remember much of it but was entertaining.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 23, 2021)

larmen said:



			The Italian Job (remake). With Marky Mark.

Never seen it before, but it was on twice over the weekend and I watched it twice. Probably won’t remember much of it but was entertaining.
		
Click to expand...


Was Wahlberg in it ... 
My only memory is of Charlize ...


----------



## larmen (Feb 23, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Was Wahlberg in it ...
My only memory is of Charlize ...
		
Click to expand...

I know she is in there, and so is the Bruce Willis upgrade. But Wahlberg seems to be the star.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 23, 2021)

Watched Larry Olivier's _King Lear _(1983) last night._.._dug up on YouTube - I can go back and re-read it now that I know what it's all about...not that it's a bundle of laughs...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 1, 2021)

Some “classics” some “new”

Here is a full list of the movies being added to Amazon Prime in March 2021:



Ghostbusters II - March 1
Lion - March 1
Rogue - March 1
The Hooligan Factory - March 1
The Breakfast Club - March 1
The Witches - March 1

Argo - March 3

The Lincoln Lawyer - March 4

Hall Pass - March 5
Inception - March 5
The Mule - March 5
Backtrace - March 5

Magic Mike XXL - March 8

Edge of Tomorrow - March 10

Aquaman - March 12
Life in a Year - March 12
Domino - March 12

The Lucky One - March 14

Babe: Pig in the City - March 15
Hotel Transylvania 2 - March 15

The Senator - March 19
Papillon - March 19
War with Grandpa - March 19

Get Hard - March 21

*batteries not included - March 22

How to Be Single - March 23

The Notebook - March 24

Feedback - March 26
Call Me by Your Name - March 26
Chick Fight - March 26
The Bounty Hunter - March 26

xXx - March 28


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 6, 2021)

I care a lot. Actually quite enjoyed it despite being really annoying in parts. Scary premise and wouldn't be surprised if it was based on fact. Worth a watch on Amazon Prime.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 6, 2021)

Coming 2 America. Not going to win any oscares but a reasonable, low budget stocking filler in the vain of (but no way as good as) the original. A 5.5 on IMDB sums it up - and worth watching given the dearth of alternatives atm


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 6, 2021)

Being a bit of an Eastwood fanboy I have to watch at least one of his works a month... Went with The Mule this time...


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 7, 2021)

White Tiger. Young boy from an impoverished family makes his way in the world, using his cunning to end up a wealthy entrepreneur. 

Really enjoyed this, despite some dark stuff. The portrayal of how the underclass are treated in India was shocking.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 7, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Coming 2 America. Not going to win any oscares but a reasonable, low budget stocking filler in the vain of (but no way as good as) the original. A 5.5 on IMDB sums it up - and worth watching given the dearth of alternatives atm
		
Click to expand...

I saw this last night. I think you are being generous, very generous. 

Couldn't agree more about death of alternatives. I'm desperate for cinemas to open, films to start flowing again. I'm currently 3 bad films on the trot ☹


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I saw this last night. I think you are being generous, very generous.

Couldn't agree more about death of alternatives. I'm desperate for cinemas to open, films to start flowing again. I'm currently 3 bad films on the trot ☹
		
Click to expand...

If you want a good one, try Eye in the Sky, available to rent or buy on Prime Video.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 7, 2021)

We watched Escape from Pretoria on Amazon last night. True story, very tense, good film!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 7, 2021)

Herselfs choice yesterday... The King's Speech... Top drawer performances from all the cast... IMHO of course...


----------



## Old Colner (Mar 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I saw this last night. I think you are being generous, very generous.

Couldn't agree more about death of alternatives. I'm desperate for cinemas to open, films to start flowing again. I'm currently 3 bad films on the trot ☹
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with Lord Tyrion, thought it was poor with the best bits being the rehashed scenes from the first one.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 7, 2021)

Old Colner said:



			I have to agree with Lord Tyrion, thought it was poor with the best bits being the rehashed scenes from the first one.
		
Click to expand...

not saying it was great at all but if you like the essense of the first i think it is worth watching - set expectations low and you may be pleasantly surprised in this barren world of amything new on the film front


----------



## Old Colner (Mar 7, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			not saying it was great at all but if you like the essense of the first i think it is worth watching - set expectations low and you may be pleasantly surprised in this barren world of amything new on the film front
		
Click to expand...

I agree there is not much about of any real quality and I think I have watched more poor films recently than ever before, the best of the recent films I have seen are, Richard Jewell and The Dig.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 7, 2021)

Watched the Ipcress File last night

Just starting The Crow now

2 classics


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 8, 2021)

Watched "News of the World" last night starring Tom Hanks (my most favouritist actor).
Pretty good film, although predictable, and you can almost taste the sweat and dirt of the period.
Fantastic cinematography and good acting all round.
Well worth a watch, especially if you're a Hanks fan.


----------



## Old Colner (Mar 8, 2021)

Palmer with Justin Timberlake playing the lead, enjoyed it, thought it was all well done, it is similar to The Peanut Butter Falcon.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 8, 2021)

Finally got round to watching Jojo Rabbit. Loved it. Had no idea what to expect in terms of tone of the film and it was just something very different, from laugh out loud funny to incredibly touching and all sorts in between. 

Not been sleeping well during lockdown and so been going back through the Marvel films on Disney plus. Watched them all in timeline order, fitting in the 2 Spiderman films at the appropriate points (first one after Civil War, second one after the Wandavision series).


----------



## GB72 (Mar 8, 2021)

Also just about to ditch my Sky Cinema subscription. Mainly had it for the weekly big new release but I cannot see that there are going to be any top new films on there for at least 6 months, may be longer. I can think o perhaps 3 big name films that were released last year and I can rent those on the Sky Store if I need to.  With what they charge for the service, Sky should really have been getting involved in buying releases that were destined for the Cinema but had releases delays but, instead, they are releasing all of their own produced films which have recently been average at best.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 8, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Also just about to ditch my Sky Cinema subscription. Mainly had it for the weekly big new release but I cannot see that there are going to be any top new films on there for at least 6 months, may be longer. I can think o perhaps 3 big name films that were released last year and I can rent those on the Sky Store if I need to.  With what they charge for the service, Sky should really have been getting involved in buying releases that were destined for the Cinema but had releases delays but, instead, they are releasing all of their own produced films which have recently been average at best.
		
Click to expand...

We ditched it a while ago. If they have any decent films on, clearly none right now, then have a trial of NOW TV. You can stream sky movies and it is much cheaper. You usually get a cheap trial, cancel at the end and then they keep coming back with offers. We have never paid full price yet for it.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We ditched it a while ago. If they have any decent films on, clearly none right now, then have a trial of NOW TV. You can stream sky movies and it is much cheaper. You usually get a cheap trial, cancel at the end and then they keep coming back with offers. We have never paid full price yet for it.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, not had mine that long and has been useful during lockdown but now it is just frustrating. Used to be able to see clearly through ads and the app what was coming up, now it is almost impossible to find the releases for the month, mainly because there is simply nothing of any merit. I have noticed that they have actually stalled the release of a few films that were due on before Xmas so as they had something to release in the early part of this year.  As there is no deal in place at present, they should have cut a deal with HBO Max to get day one streaming of all Warner Brothers films. That would have given the Justice League Snyder cut and Kong V Godzilla over the next few weeks also and that would have been enough to keep me subscribed.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We ditched it a while ago. If they have any decent films on, clearly none right now, then have a trial of NOW TV. You can stream sky movies and it is much cheaper. You usually get a cheap trial, cancel at the end and then they keep coming back with offers. We have never paid full price yet for it.
		
Click to expand...

Have NOW TV upgraded their picture quality? When we used their services previously it was SD... As we can get 4K from Prime and HD from Netflix picture quality from NOW  was underwhelming...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 8, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Have NOW TV upgraded their picture quality? When we used their services previously it was SD... As we can get 4K from Prime and HD from Netflix picture quality from NOW  was underwhelming...
		
Click to expand...

I don't know to be honest. Our tv is not good enough to be able to tell the difference, the internet coverage not good enough to get 4k from Prime. It's equivalent to Netflix, Amazon or Sky on our tv but I fully accept that may not be the same on a better one.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 8, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			White Tiger. Young boy from an impoverished family makes his way in the world, using his cunning to end up a wealthy entrepreneur.

Really enjoyed this, despite some dark stuff. The portrayal of how the underclass are treated in India was shocking.
		
Click to expand...

I read the book a few years ago, it was superb. I'll give the film a watch


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The Dig gets good reviews - and it's the sort of thing I like
		
Click to expand...

Another thumbs up for The Dig, no flashes, bangs or fights, but a very enjoyable film.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I read the book a few years ago, it was superb. I'll give the film a watch 

Click to expand...

I'd be interested to hear how it compares to the book. i generally find film adaptations of books I've already read are a bit of a let down. Can't think of too many exceptions, maybe Trainspotting and Kes.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 9, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Harriet - On Sky, true story based on abolitionist Harriet Tubman who escaped slavery and then helped rescue others.
Thought it was very good, well worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

I've just watched this.  I agree.  I'd recommend it a watch to anyone who has yet to see it.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 9, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Finally got round to watching Jojo Rabbit. Loved it. Had no idea what to expect in terms of tone of the film and it was just something very different, from laugh out loud funny to incredibly touching and all sorts in between.

Not been sleeping well during lockdown and so been going back through the Marvel films on Disney plus. Watched them all in timeline order, fitting in the 2 Spiderman films at the appropriate points (first one after Civil War, second one after the Wandavision series).
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with JoJo Rabbit.  It seemed to set the right tone in being funny in parts without trivialising the time.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 9, 2021)

The Odessa File is on Sony Movies right now

Excellent adaptation of a brilliant book

Forsyth is one of my favourite novelists


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 11, 2021)

Because of all the snowflake complaints about various books and films, I intend to stick two fingers up at the lot of them and watch Blazing Saddles again tonight.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 13, 2021)

Just finished Nomadland, speechless, what a piece of work 😮
I need to watch it again and read up about the real story of this.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 13, 2021)

Jusr re-watched "Isle of Dogs" . Wes Anderson animation at its finest - great combination of naif imagery and brilliant CGI.


----------



## RichA (Mar 13, 2021)

Loved Coming to America, 30 or so years ago. We were thrilled to see the sequel on Amazon Prime and put it on last night.
Gave up after 15 minutes of cringing.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 13, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Jusr re-watched "Isle of Dogs" . Wes Anderson animation at its finest - great combination of naif imagery and brilliant CGI.
		
Click to expand...

Future classic imo.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 14, 2021)

RichA said:



			Loved Coming to America, 30 or so years ago. We were thrilled to see the sequel on Amazon Prime and put it on last night.
Gave up after 15 minutes of cringing.
		
Click to expand...

Utter garbage 👎


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2021)

SAS Red Notice.  Okay for that genre but not the best.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			SAS Red Notice.  Okay for that genre but not the best.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking forward to it but was utterly amazed how bad it was


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			SAS Red Notice.  Okay for that genre but not the best.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the sky movie ?


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 14, 2021)

I watched 'Clue' today.  Very daft but quite fun viewing with a decent cast.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Is that the sky movie ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yes.
		
Click to expand...

That was on my watch list 😞


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			That was on my watch list 😞
		
Click to expand...

So watch it; you might enjoy it more than I did. 

It's certainly not the worst thing I've seen.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2021)

RichA said:



			Loved Coming to America, 30 or so years ago. We were thrilled to see the sequel on Amazon Prime and put it on last night.
Gave up after 15 minutes of cringing.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't even last 15 minutes. 
Poor Eddie Murphy.....he used to be soooo funny.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			SAS Red Notice.  Okay for that genre but not the best.
		
Click to expand...

The book is okay. Typical of the author really.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 15, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			The book is okay. Typical of the author really.
		
Click to expand...

I've preferred Chris Ryan's books in the past, The Hit List was probably the best _(or least bad)._


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

Have adopted a policy of sticking with known quantities...
So went with Argo yesterday... 
As good as it gets... IMHO of course...


----------



## RichA (Mar 15, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I watched 'Clue' today.  Very daft but quite fun viewing with a decent cast.
		
Click to expand...

Knives Out fits that bill. Twisty, funny, whodunit. Great cast.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2021)

Red notice. They have changed the story and characters enough to make this a nonsense. I guess this way, it is cheaper to film, but, it's just not the same story.


----------



## larmen (Mar 15, 2021)

Inside out. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 15, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Red notice. They have changed the story and characters enough to make this a nonsense. I guess this way, it is cheaper to film, but, it's just not the same story.
		
Click to expand...

Not read the book so was spared that particular disappointment.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 16, 2021)

The Next Three Days. From 2010 but never seen it. Really enjoyed it despite it being over 2 hours long.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I watched The trial of the Chicago 7 last night. Quite bizarre and in a way shocking that such a trial could take place.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it; it is indeed bizarre & shocking.  A good watch but if you don't get angry then there's something not right.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 20, 2021)

RichA said:



			Loved Coming to America, 30 or so years ago. We were thrilled to see the sequel on Amazon Prime and put it on last night.
Gave up after 15 minutes of cringing.
		
Click to expand...

I stuck through it. Endured would be a better word. My wife gave up (more sense than me). 

Only reason I watched it was to see who would turn up from the original. Turns out everyone. So it was the same characters doing the same jokes, plus clips from the original movie too. It wasn’t a sequel it was an homage to the original, totally pointless. 

It reminded me of those Friends episodes which are just clips stitched together from previous series.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2021)

Watched The White Tiger on Netflix after a recommendation on here, pretty good and worth a watch.


----------



## HampshireHog (Mar 21, 2021)

Zack Snyders’s Justice League.

A big improvement on the cinema version but at 4hrs he’s having a laugh.  I reckon he could have done it in under 3 without compromising anything.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			SAS Red Notice.  Okay for that genre but not the best.
		
Click to expand...

We watched it. Mrs hated it. I thought it was so bad that it was good lol one of those films


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2021)

Escape from Pretoria; 'twas okay but from the fuss about it I was expecting more.

Is it just me or does anyone else tend to end up being a little underwhelmed by the Made for Sky/ Amazon exclusive/Netfix only films that are being churned out?


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 21, 2021)

Broke my recent policy of viewing 'known quantities' only and wished I hadn't bothered...
The Sisters Brothers didn't, for me, cut it as a 7+ IMDb rated watch...


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 21, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Have adopted a policy of sticking with known quantities...
So went with Argo yesterday...
As good as it gets... IMHO of course...
		
Click to expand...

It's a pity they totally misrepresented the role of the British Embassy in the story.  
https://newsfeed.time.com/2012/10/24/british-diplomats-get-rough-shake-in-argo/


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 21, 2021)

Finally got round to watching Contagion, scary how true it became.😵

Think I've got the delights of Aquaman tonight 😞


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Think I've got the delights of Aquaman tonight 😞
		
Click to expand...

Start with low expectations and you will be okay. It's oddly bad in a way that is slightly endearing. 

The upside is it's not Wonder Woman 2, I'm still bitter about paying to watch that rubbish.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Start with low expectations and you will be okay. It's oddly bad in a way that is slightly endearing.

The upside is it's not Wonder Woman 2, I'm still bitter about paying to watch that rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

CGI overload, my head hurts, 2/10.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 22, 2021)

I wouldn't argue against that score. The bizarre thing is it actually made a lot of money .


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 22, 2021)

Saw Dark Waters last night - excellent film and a must watch. A 7.6 on IMDB, with a great performance from Mark Ruffalo. The second half was a slight dip in quality over the first but a really good film of a shocking subject matter that everyone should see

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9071322/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_6


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			Zack Snyders’s Justice League.

A big improvement on the cinema version but at 4hrs he’s having a laugh.  I reckon he could have done it in under 3 without compromising anything.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed it, amazing how different the 2 versions are.  

I did not mind the 4 hours, actually thought the time passed pretty quickly. I guess part of it was because for a long time it was uncertain whether it would be released as a film or a mini series, hence the episodes. Still, was an interesting experiment that is unlikely to be repeated often outside of these unique times, to allow a director to complete his version of a film unhindered by Cinema run times.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 22, 2021)

For all you Movie buffs out there, I've been steadily watching a couple of documentary series

Discovering Film - Leading movie experts celebrate the lives and work of some of the most prolific and iconic Hollywood stars.

The Directors - Take a closer look at the life and work of the masters of the big screen - the individuals behind the camera who have called the shots and crafted cinema experiences that have enthralled generations of moviegoers.

I've been going through both these for a while now and have really enjoyed.  Also, a good pointer to some films to add to your watch list.
There also some other good ones like 
Mark Kermode's Secrets of the Cinema
Sound of Cinema: The Music That Made the Movies

All make fascinating watching.


----------



## HampshireHog (Mar 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I really enjoyed it, amazing how different the 2 versions are. 

I did not mind the 4 hours, actually thought the time passed pretty quickly. I guess part of it was because for a long time it was uncertain whether it would be released as a film or a mini series, hence the episodes. Still, was an interesting experiment that is unlikely to be repeated often outside of these unique times, to allow a director to complete his version of a film unhindered by Cinema run times.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not saying it was a bad film, I enjoyed it the wider plot, background on the 2 new characters, I’m glad he made it and I’m glad I saw it.  But the only thing in my life where I need to commit 4 hours to should be a round of golf.😉


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			I’m not saying it was a bad film, I enjoyed it the wider plot, background on the 2 new characters, I’m glad he made it and I’m glad I saw it.  But the only thing in my life where I need to commit 4 hours to should be a round of golf.😉
		
Click to expand...

At the moment anything that kills 4 hours is a welcome relief


----------



## Ethan (Mar 22, 2021)

We watched 'The War with Grandpa' with the kids last night. Starring Robert De Niro, Uma Thurman and Christopher Walked. All I will say is that it is a very very long way from The Godfather Part 2, Pulp Fiction or The Deer Hunter. A very long way.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 24, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			SAS Red Notice.  Okay for that genre but not the best.
		
Click to expand...

Utter ballcocks.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 24, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Utter ballcocks.
		
Click to expand...

The amount of square jaws and hard stares was almost overwhelming


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 24, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The amount of square jaws and hard stares was almost overwhelming 

Click to expand...

Nothing was overwhelming as the state of the film!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 27, 2021)

If you have amazon prime then Made in Italy is worth watching.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 27, 2021)

just watched Papillon remake on Prime - pretty decent watch but cannot remember how similar it was to original


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2021)

Six Minutes to Midnight on Sky. A Sky original. Pile of tosh!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 28, 2021)

Watched it Friday night, was totally predictable, but was ok and the time.

also on Prime, watched the original version of The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo last night. Very good, can’t believe it’s taken me this long to see it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 28, 2021)

Over a couple of nights I watched The Justice League directors cut. It showed very clearly why directors are not normally allowed this indulgence. Padded doesn't cover it.

One question for comic book officianado's, did DC copy, badly, every aspect of Marvel or did Marvel take DC and just do it better? So many similarities in that film to Marvel stories but just a very poor imitation.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 28, 2021)

Mollys game,Netflix.
Would definitely recommend.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Over a couple of nights I watched The Justice League directors cut. It showed very clearly why directors are not normally allowed this indulgence. Padded doesn't cover it.

One question for comic book officianado's, did DC copy, badly, every aspect of Marvel or did Marvel take DC and just do it better? So many similarities in that film to Marvel stories but just a very poor imitation.
		
Click to expand...

Was going to watch this last night but then told we needed to.watch barman vs superman first , so that'll be 7 hrs of film.to fit in then 😎


----------



## HampshireHog (Mar 28, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Was going to watch this last night but then told we needed to.watch barman vs superman first , so that'll be 7 hrs of film.to fit in then 😎
		
Click to expand...

That might be a better film.
Barman: I’m sorry we don’t serve aliens on this planet I’m going to have to ask you to leave.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2021)

Just finished watching Greenland, now I'm not a Gerrard Butler fan by any stretch but this was very good. Well worth a watch 👍


----------



## RichA (Mar 29, 2021)

Finding Jack Charlton.
Stunning film. Best sports docu-movie I've seen. Might be in my top 10 overall.
If you've lost anyone to dementia it'll be a tough watch, but worthwhile.


----------



## Piece (Mar 30, 2021)

Justice League, the long version. Saw it in one hit, really enjoyed it. Much better than the Hollywood cut.

The Tax Inspector. Shia LaBeouf drugs and gangland film. A bit meh and up itself.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 30, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched it Friday night, was totally predictable, but was ok and the time.

also on Prime, watched the original version of *The* *Girl* *With* *The* *Dragon* *Tattoo* last night. Very good, can’t believe it’s taken me this long to see it.
		
Click to expand...

The 2 sequels are also very good


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 31, 2021)

Just trying to find time to slot them in as fairly long, but looking forward to them. Noomi Rapace is top drawer.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Over a couple of nights I watched The Justice League directors cut. It showed very clearly why directors are not normally allowed this indulgence. Padded doesn't cover it.

One question for comic book officianado's, did DC copy, badly, every aspect of Marvel or did Marvel take DC and just do it better? So many similarities in that film to Marvel stories but just a very poor imitation.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree, it was great, so much better than the one that came to cinema .. it's not a directors cut 

It's because he had to step away from the film due to personal issues so it's what his movie would have been .

Have you seen the other? It's completely different .. this is darker .. better story telling.. how it should be 


Marvel and DC been coping each other since the dawn of time

Darkside = thanos
Flash = quicksilver 
Deathstroke = Deadpool 
Green arrow = Hawkeye 
Elongated Man =  Mr. Fantastic
Atom = ant Man 
Batman = iron man 

Power wise these are basically the same 

I prefer a lot of the DC ones but marvel make better films bar batman films in general


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 31, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Watched To Olivia on Saturday night, the story about Roald Dahl’s oldest daughter who died off measles.
A complex movie, judging by the story it’s something that he never got over, I thought there would be a bit more about his story writing as it was books I read growing up.
Definitely worth a watch in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I watched this the other night.  It was OK, but it didn't grab me and captured just a small window in the life of this extremely complicated (and at times not very nice) character.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 31, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Disagree, it was great, so much better than the one that came to cinema .. it's not a directors cut

It's because he had to step away from the film due to personal issues so it's what his movie would have been .

Have you seen the other? It's completely different .. this is darker .. better story telling.. how it should be


Marvel and DC been coping each other since the dawn of time

Darkside = thanos
Flash = quicksilver
Deathstroke = Deadpool
Green arrow = Hawkeye
Elongated Man =  Mr. Fantastic
Atom = ant Man
Batman = iron man

Power wise these are basically the same

I prefer a lot of the DC ones but marvel make better films bar batman films in general
		
Click to expand...

I had not seen the original so I can not compare. I can only go off what I saw and that was an awful lot of unnecessary nothing, that presumably hit the cutting room floor in the cinema version. Nearly 4 hours for a film.................

Ultimately it doesn't matter what I think, if you enjoyed it that is all that counts.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I had not seen the original so I can not compare. I can only go off what I saw and that was an awful lot of unnecessary nothing, that presumably hit the cutting room floor in the cinema version. Nearly 4 hours for a film.................

Ultimately it doesn't matter what I think, if you enjoyed it that is all that counts.
		
Click to expand...

There is a clip doing the rounds of the bank job comparing the two directors versions 

Completely different it's awful 

In the cinema one you got no back story from cyborg or flash you just were expected to accept them 

The two green lantern nods were removed 

Superman didn't Don the black suit 

He had a tash that had to be CGI off due to contracts

This was the original version that they ruined with reshoots


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 31, 2021)

Blinded by the Light.
Very enjoyable bit of nonsense set in the Thatcher years about a Pakistani student from Luton obsessed with Bruce Springstein.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 31, 2021)

Watched Gran Torino last night. 2008 Clint Eastwood film - acting and directed. I remember it being very good but would go further and say that this is a must watch - one of the best films ever even!! What a great performance


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 31, 2021)

Another great film tonight that I had not seen before. Disconnect, starring Jason Bateman. It is about several people's lives that are connected due to things originating on the Internet- don't like giving much plot away but definitely recommend this 2015 film


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 1, 2021)

Watched “Save Yourselves” last night, a story about how hopeless millennials are set against the backdrop of an Alien invasion. 
Awful. 
Cancelled sky cinema a month ago, finally goes of air today. It won’t be missed.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 1, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Watched “Save Yourselves” last night, a story about how hopeless millennials are set against the backdrop of an Alien invasion.
Awful.
Cancelled sky cinema a month ago, finally goes of air today. It won’t be missed.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much in the same position, Justice League saved it for a few weeks but there have been no new movie releases so there is not going to be anything new worth watching on Sky Cinema for the next 6 months or so as I cannot see Sky forking out the cash to buy in new release films that have had stalled cinema releases.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 1, 2021)

Godzilla V Kong. Really enjoyed it, didn’t think I would, but it is a decent watch, excellent effects and easy going.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 1, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Godzilla V Kong. Really enjoyed it, didn’t think I would, but it is a decent watch, excellent effects and easy going.
		
Click to expand...

Did you pay £15.99 for it? I just saw it advertised on Sky and saw the price and thought it a bit steep.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 1, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Did you pay £15.99 for it? I just saw it advertised on Sky and saw the price and thought it a bit steep.
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 1, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Disagree, it was great, so much better than the one that came to cinema .. it's not a directors cut

It's because he had to step away from the film due to personal issues so it's what his movie would have been .

Have you seen the other? It's completely different .. this is darker .. better story telling.. how it should be


Marvel and DC been coping each other since the dawn of time

Darkside = thanos
Flash = quicksilver
Deathstroke = Deadpool
Green arrow = Hawkeye
Elongated Man =  Mr. Fantastic
Atom = ant Man
Batman = iron man

Power wise these are basically the same

I prefer a lot of the DC ones but marvel make better films bar batman films in general
		
Click to expand...

We've been advised to watch Batman Vs superman first and then the Josh Weeden version, but will it make any difference ?


----------



## GB72 (Apr 1, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			We've been advised to watch Batman Vs superman first and then the Josh Weeden version, but will it make any difference ?
		
Click to expand...

Man if Steel, batman v superman and justice League technically run on from each other with one starting where the other ends


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			We've been advised to watch Batman Vs superman first and then the Josh Weeden version, but will it make any difference ?
		
Click to expand...

I'd skip the weedon version 

What's the point .. same story, poorly told with chunks removed and other bits added


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 2, 2021)

Greenland, utter ballcocks.
He should have stuck to protecting the president


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 2, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Watched Gran Torino last night. 2008 Clint Eastwood film - acting and directed. I remember it being very good but would go further and say that this is a must watch - one of the best films ever even!! What a great performance
		
Click to expand...

Big Clint fan since I was a boy, there are many to choose from but this is one of his absolute best films.


----------



## eddie_1878 (Apr 2, 2021)

For those of you who are partial to podcasts I recommend ‘carpool critics’ & ‘the rewatchables’...they basically critique/review films but they offer a good mix of humour and analysis. Will come in handy during the spring cleaning 😉


----------



## eddie_1878 (Apr 2, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Big Clint fan since I was a boy, there are many to choose from but this is one of his absolute best films.
		
Click to expand...

Up there with heartbreak ridge for the one liners.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2021)

Rewatched The Departed today. First time out I didn't like it. I didn't like Jack Nickleson in it, I thought he hammed it up. I didn't like the plot, I didn't like how it worked out, and didn't get the hype.
Really enjoyed it today. Very good.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 2, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Rewatched The Departed today. First time out I didn't like it. I didn't like Jack Nickleson in it, I thought he hammed it up. I didn't like the plot, I didn't like how it worked out, and didn't get the hype.
Really enjoyed it today. Very good.
		
Click to expand...

You should watch Infernal Affairs, the Hong Kong film on which its based, Its  a much better film.
To me, The Departed, is very overrated.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 3, 2021)

Saint Frances on Netflix, what a beautiful little film 👌


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 4, 2021)

JamesR said:



			The 2 sequels are also very good
		
Click to expand...

The Girl Who Played With Fire, another excellent film, I think better than Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 4, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			The Girl Who Played With Fire, another excellent film, I think better than Dragon Tattoo.
		
Click to expand...



The books are WAAAAY better than the films.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 4, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			The books are WAAAAY better than the films.

Click to expand...

Have read the books. The original three at least, but I think the scandi films do a decent job, Noomi Rapace is excellent, much better than the US version.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2021)

Tried to watch The Operative at the weekend, gave up just short of an hour in.  Did nothing for us.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 6, 2021)

Borat 2or what ever its called, quite enjoyed it


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 6, 2021)

Watched Bill Nighy in Page Eight last night.
2011 so I must have missed it first time around.
Very well written and acted political/spy thriller.
Kept wondering 'how will this end'.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 8, 2021)

Watched Will Bill on Netflix last night. Excellent British film directed by Dexter Fletcher with an amazing cast. A must watch

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1795702/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_2


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 9, 2021)

Finding Jack Charlton. Emotional, poignant and very watchable documentary about Jack Charlton and the impact dementia had on him.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 17, 2021)

I watched Promising Young Woman last night (Sky movies)

Very original and good ending


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2021)

Watched Donnie Darko the other night. Had not seen it before. It was not at all what I expected, really. Very strange and I'm not sure I have any clue what it was all about. Another one of those films that has rave reviews but just seemed like a standard weirdo film to me. Not bad though.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 26, 2021)

Loopers: The Caddies Long Walk (https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6087434/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0)

It was an interesting documentary, and I enjoyed it, but I think I was expecting more Bill Murray and more tales from the caddies.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 26, 2021)

The Gentlemen.
Was looking forward to it,but thought it was terrible.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 26, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Watched Bill Nighy in Page Eight last night.
2011 so I must have missed it first time around.
Very well written and acted political/spy thriller.
Kept wondering 'how will this end'.
		
Click to expand...

Look out for the sequels: Turks & Caicos and Salting the Battlefield 
The Woricker Trilogy is one of my favourite tv series


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 26, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Look out for the sequels: Turks & Caicos and Salting the Battlefield
The Woricker Trilogy is one of my favourite tv series
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.......I enjoyed T&C  but did not know about Salting the Battlefield.

Up here they are celebrating Gregory's Girl .....Bill Forsyth's film. [released 40 years ago]
Interesting fact that it took £200,000 to make and grossed £25million worldwide.
Great film to watch with today's kids. History and teenage social anxiety lessons all rolled into one.
Bill's other big film was the equally wonderful Local Hero.


----------



## Piece (Apr 27, 2021)

The Stowaway, a Netflix space movie. Simple and reasonable.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2021)

Thank you for the service

Really good film that was just in the edge and maybe didn’t go far enough highlighting the dangers of PTSD

You can see why the US audience avoided going to see it - would have shown them the real dangers and how they treated their vets


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 30, 2021)

A rare thing this evening. Watched a film from start to finish and got very engrossed in it. Unhinged with Russell Crowe.

When did he get so fat?!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 30, 2021)

Anybody seen Nomadland yet? I'm wondering what you thought of it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 1, 2021)

Without Remorse. Based on the Tom Clancy novel from 1993, which quite frankly is head and shoulders above the film. 

Used to be a fan of the Tom Clancy Jack Ryan books, John Kelly (Clark) was always a cool character in the books, but not so much in what was just about an OK film. A stretch from the original story, wouldn't go out of my way for it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			A rare thing this evening. Watched a film from start to finish and got very engrossed in it. Unhinged with Russell Crowe.

When did he get so fat?!
		
Click to expand...

He was brilliant in that, it is a film that grabs you.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 1, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			He was brilliant in that, it is a film that grabs you.
		
Click to expand...

He was so vicious and played that brilliantly!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			He was so vicious and played that brilliantly!
		
Click to expand...

Yup, you wouldn't have argued with him.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Unhinged; a road rage based thriller with Russell Crowe as the man of the title.  He is very convincing & it's not a bad watch.
		
Click to expand...

Ahem...


----------



## AmandaJR (May 1, 2021)

Promising Young Woman - excellent. Two nights, two great films...it'll never last!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			A rare thing this evening. Watched a film from start to finish and got very engrossed in it. Unhinged with Russell Crowe.

When did he get so fat?!
		
Click to expand...

What did you watch it on?


----------



## AmandaJR (May 1, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			What did you watch it on?
		
Click to expand...

Sky.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Sky.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers.
Watched some right crap on Amazon lately,had the 3Oday free trial.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Promising Young Woman - excellent. Two nights, two great films...it'll never last!
		
Click to expand...

Really good film 

If you like the Tom Clancey stuff - Without Remorse is a good watch


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



*Without Remorse*. Based on the Tom Clancy *novel* from 1993, *which quite frankly is head and shoulders above the film.*

Used to be a fan of the Tom Clancy Jack Ryan books, John Kelly (Clark) was always a cool character in the books, but not so much in what was* just about an OK film*. A stretch from the original story, *wouldn't go out of my way for it*.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Really good film

If you like the Tom Clancey stuff - *Without Remorse is a good watch*

Click to expand...

need_my_wedge 1, Liverpoolphil 0.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Promising Young Woman - excellent. Two nights, two great films...it'll never last!
		
Click to expand...

We've just watched it, what a great film, much much better than the trailer suggests. Almost had a hint of David Lynch about it.


----------



## jim8flog (May 2, 2021)

I watched Cosmic Sin

Rare bit of Sci Fi on sky cinema

Fairly good escapism but a bit shaky on why are they doing that and exactly what are they doing in the first place but I still enjoyed it. Good old Bruce Willis doing his tough man bit.


----------



## jim8flog (May 2, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			A rare thing this evening. Watched a film from start to finish and got very engrossed in it. Unhinged with Russell Crowe.

When did he get so fat?!
		
Click to expand...

 Has he ever been really slim or was it just an illusion. I can remember him in the Nice Guys and he was putting on then.


----------



## SteveJay (May 2, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			What did you watch it on?
		
Click to expand...

Agree Amanda, we did the same - Unhinged and then Promising Young Woman. Both very good, but felt Unhinged edged it.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 2, 2021)

SteveJay said:



			Agree Amanda, we did the same - Unhinged and then Promising Young Woman. Both very good, but felt Unhinged edged it.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. There was just something about his viciousness, without remorse, which was the same regardless of the victim which was weirdly captivating!

I'm still in shock that I haven't started 4 films and only finished 1 for two successive evenings


----------



## AmandaJR (May 2, 2021)

Stuck with Made In Italy on Prime but only just...nepotism at its finest.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2021)

Nobody, a 2021 film staring Bob Odenkirk ,[ from Better Call Saul ] well worth a watch


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2021)

Love and Monsters on Netflix. A shameless rip off of Zombieland but harmless enough and easy on the brain.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 3, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Look out for the sequels: Turks & Caicos and Salting the Battlefield
The Woricker Trilogy is one of my favourite tv series
		
Click to expand...

Watched Turks & Caicos last night. Really enjoyed it


----------



## larmen (May 3, 2021)

We watched Nomadland on Disney plus. It’s just weird. Oscar winning movies usually are.


----------



## Beezerk (May 3, 2021)

larmen said:



			We watched Nomadland on Disney plus. It’s just weird. Oscar winning movies usually are.
		
Click to expand...

What did you find weird about it? I thought it was amazing and sort of crossed over between movie and documentary.


----------



## JamesR (May 3, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched Turks & Caicos last night. Really enjoyed it
		
Click to expand...

Salting the Battlefield was my favourite of the 3, more “spy” elements


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 3, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched Turks & Caicos last night. Really enjoyed it
		
Click to expand...

..and I watched Salting the Battlefield last week. [what a great title]
I wondered how the trilogy would end..........very clever.
Thanks for the heads up for the other two James. I did not realise it was a trilogy.


----------



## pendodave (May 3, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Anybody seen Nomadland yet? I'm wondering what you thought of it.
		
Click to expand...

It's an interesting film. Odd, even. Not heavily structured (though it does end up with a closure of sorts), so some might find it unsatisfying. 
It is also in no hurry to apportion blame/judgement on why these things happen, either at the macro or personal level. I guess in doing so it encourages the audience to form its own opinions and to wonder how they might respond in similar circumstances.
It's impressive to look at. I wonder if watching it on a big screen would work better than a wide telly?

Randy (NLU, so a golfing tangent), found the protagonist deeply unsympathetic, and while I understand why I wasn't quite with him on that. She just seemed (unsurprisingly) troubled.


----------



## larmen (May 3, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			What did you find weird about it? I thought it was amazing and sort of crossed over between movie and documentary.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing really happens and at the end of the movie we are just at the same point we were at the start of it.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 3, 2021)

I Care a Lot (Amazon Prime). Rosamund Pike as a shyster making a fortune ripping off old folk who runs foul of Russian gangsters. 

Really enjoyed this. Perfect for a wet bank holiday afternoon.


----------



## Beezerk (May 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Love and Monsters on Netflix. A shameless rip off of Zombieland but harmless enough and easy on the brain.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout mate, not quite as good as Zombieland but very enjoyable 👍


----------



## rulefan (May 3, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched Turks & Caicos last night. Really enjoyed it
		
Click to expand...

You should see the other two in the series. Must watch them in the right sequence.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 3, 2021)

rulefan said:



			You should see the other two in the series. Must watch them in the right sequence.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I found it a bit odd they didn't put them out in the correct order  but still enjoyable.


----------



## Jb Hopkins (May 3, 2021)

Im a big Will Ferrell fan, my two favourites are The new Eurovision film and "Blades of  Glory" lol🙂🙂


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 4, 2021)

rulefan said:



			You should see the other two in the series. Must watch them in the right sequence.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, watched in order, and finished Salting the Battlefield yesterday. Thoroughly enjoyed all three.


----------



## Patster1969 (May 4, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Without Remorse. Based on the Tom Clancy novel from 1993, which quite frankly is head and shoulders above the film.

Used to be a fan of the Tom Clancy Jack Ryan books, John Kelly (Clark) was always a cool character in the books, but not so much in what was just about an OK film. A stretch from the original story, wouldn't go out of my way for it.
		
Click to expand...

We watched it as well.  To me, it felt like they had cut a lot of pieces out of the film, as it seemed very dis-jointed & jumped about, so the story didn't make a great deal of sense


----------



## Patster1969 (May 4, 2021)

Also watched Midnight Special - worth a watch imo. It sort of switches between one genre to another part way through and doesn't end up where you think it would go at the start.


----------



## GB72 (May 4, 2021)

Another one here who watched Love and Monsters. Totally agree to the similarities to Zombieland almost to the extent that they took the basis of the same characters and just re-cast them with cheaper options. Still, a decent enough bank holiday watch.


----------



## Piece (May 4, 2021)

Without Remorse on Amazon Price. Good in places, not so in others.


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2021)

Jb Hopkins said:



			Im a big Will Ferrell fan, my two favourites are The new Eurovision film and "Blades of  Glory" lol🙂🙂
		
Click to expand...

That Eurovision film was actually pretty funny. Good performance from Rachel McAdams I thought. I'm not sure if it was on purpose or not but Pierce Brosnan's wildly fluctuating accent was hilarious.


----------



## IainP (May 6, 2021)

A few posts about ants elsewhere had me searching the internet for some childhood memories, and then the roku box - resulting in watching:
    Phase IV
🙂


----------



## Piece (May 14, 2021)

Honest Thief on Amazon Prime. Liam Neeson doing a toned down Taken movie. Not bad at all.


----------



## Beezerk (May 15, 2021)

Sound Of Metal, wow what a film 😳
No car chases, no shootouts, no silly super hero stuff, just a snapshot into a period in someone's life, brilliant.


----------



## Old Colner (May 16, 2021)

Promising Young Woman, heard good things about this and it didn’t disappoint, first good movie in a while.


----------



## Beezerk (May 16, 2021)

Stowaway on Netflix, excellent stuff, well worth a watch.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 17, 2021)

The Woman in the Window (Netflix). Bit silly, but a reasonable watch. The cast is better than the script.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2021)

Cinemas are back 

Peter Rabbit 2 last night and it delivered. If you liked the first you will like this one. A cracking antidote to current times.

Release more films studios.................please


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Cinemas are back 

Peter Rabbit 2 last night and it delivered. If you liked the first you will like this one. A cracking antidote to current times.

Release more films studios.................please
		
Click to expand...

I'll beg to differ m'lud, t'was okay but no better than that for us.

But happy to agree with the release more films; especially "proper" films as opposed to animated ones, like the latest Bond & the new Top Gun.

And for the music fans, 10th of June Bon Jovi's concert is being live-streamed to cinemas.  Got our tickets already.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll beg to differ m'lud, t'was okay but no better than that for us.

But happy to agree with the release more films; especially "proper" films as opposed to animated ones, like the latest Bond & the new Top Gun.

And for the music fans, 10th of June Bon Jovi's concert is being live-streamed to cinemas.  Got our tickets already. 

Click to expand...

After such a long time away perhaps I was overly forgiving. It gave me enough smiles and laughs though. The pig alone does it for me 😄 (my wife does say I have a silly/child like sense of humour so that helps)


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			After such a long time away perhaps I was overly forgiving. It gave me enough smiles and laughs though. The pig alone does it for me 😄 (my wife does say I have a silly/child like sense of humour so that helps)
		
Click to expand...

Happy enough to have seen it "for free" on our Limitless cards, wouldn't have been so happy at full price.  Not a bad film, but seemed a little under the standard of the original for us.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Happy enough to have seen it "for free" on our Limitless cards, wouldn't have been so happy at full price.  Not a bad film, but seemed a little under the standard of the original for us.
		
Click to expand...

Meerkat 2 for 1, £2.90 each. No risk 👍

Like the idea of a limitless card.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 22, 2021)

Rambo - Last Blood, not sure they should of bothered, they did however seem to come up with at least 10-15 new ways to kill people.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 23, 2021)

Nomadland.  Not sure I was going to like it but enjoyed it far more than I thought I would.  Not sure I'd have picked it as an Oscar winner but I can see why it got it.


----------



## GB72 (May 23, 2021)

Army of the Dead, mindless Saturday night fun


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Nomadland.  Not sure I was going to like it but enjoyed it far more than I thought I would.  Not sure I'd have picked it as an Oscar winner but I can see why it got it.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I haven't seen it incidentally, what films came out this year? Not a huge amount of competition.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To be fair, I haven't seen it incidentally, what films came out this year? Not a huge amount of competition.
		
Click to expand...

*WINNER*
*NOMADLAND*
Frances McDormand, Peter Spears, Mollye Asher, Dan Janvey and Chloé Zhao, Producers

*NOMINEES*
*THE FATHER*
David Parfitt, Jean-Louis Livi and Philippe Carcassonne, Producers

*JUDAS AND THE BLACK MESSIAH*
Shaka King, Charles D. King and Ryan Coogler, Producers

*MANK*
Ceán Chaffin, Eric Roth and Douglas Urbanski, Producers

*MINARI*
Christina Oh, Producer

*PROMISING YOUNG WOMAN*
Ben Browning, Ashley Fox, Emerald Fennell and Josey McNamara, Producers

*SOUND OF METAL*
Bert Hamelinck and Sacha Ben Harroche, Producers

*THE TRIAL OF THE CHICAGO 7*
Marc Platt and Stuart Besser, Producers

Godson reckons The Sound of Metal was better but that may be an age thing, I can see why Nomadland might not appeal.  The Trial of the Chicago 7 was good but I'd never consider it a Oscar nominee.  Must watch Promising Young Woman.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



*WINNER*
*NOMADLAND*
Frances McDormand, Peter Spears, Mollye Asher, Dan Janvey and Chloé Zhao, Producers

*NOMINEES*
*THE FATHER*
David Parfitt, Jean-Louis Livi and Philippe Carcassonne, Producers

*JUDAS AND THE BLACK MESSIAH*
Shaka King, Charles D. King and Ryan Coogler, Producers

*MANK*
Ceán Chaffin, Eric Roth and Douglas Urbanski, Producers

*MINARI*
Christina Oh, Producer

*PROMISING YOUNG WOMAN*
Ben Browning, Ashley Fox, Emerald Fennell and Josey McNamara, Producers

*SOUND OF METAL*
Bert Hamelinck and Sacha Ben Harroche, Producers

*THE TRIAL OF THE CHICAGO 7*
Marc Platt and Stuart Besser, Producers

Godson reckons The Sound of Metal was better but that may be an age thing, I can see why Nomadland might not appeal.  The Trial of the Chicago 7 was good but I'd never consider it a Oscar nominee.  Must watch Promising Young Woman.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I didn't mean literally although I appreciate the thoroughness 😁. More a case of cinemas were shut, most films have been held back. The winner may be utterly valid but the numbers of releases are massively down in comparison to a standard year.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 24, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Army of the Dead, mindless Saturday night fun
		
Click to expand...

Visually stunning, but dragged a bit, and some terrible performances - Dave Bautista couldn't act his way out of a paper bag.


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2021)

News Of The World, excellent stuff.
I'd read it was quite slow but we found it perfectly paced, well worth a watch 👍


----------



## Fade and Die (May 28, 2021)

Just watched Spencer Confidential, decent film but I am a big fan of Mark Wharlberg.


----------



## Piece (May 29, 2021)

Siberia on Amazon Prime. Keanu Reeves diamond movie.

I haven't finished it yet, but you know when the paint can't dry any more....


----------



## pauljames87 (May 30, 2021)

Peter rabbit 2

Silly adventure but was good to go back to cinema with the eldest 

Bit long for her but we managed to sit it out


----------



## spongebob59 (May 30, 2021)

Cruella


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 4, 2021)

Together Together, a slow moving surrogate comedy romance film, easy to watch sloppy cheesy but enjoyable.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 6, 2021)

The Predator. 

2019 sequel, total nonsense, but good mindless fun. perfect for a Saturday night with a few drinks after a long sunny day in the garden.


----------



## larmen (Jun 6, 2021)

Raya and the last Dragon.

I don’t think I have seen a Disney movie that close to release since Lion King.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 6, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Visually stunning, but dragged a bit, and some terrible performances - Dave Bautista couldn't act his way out of a paper bag.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed,could’ve/should’ve been a lot better


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 6, 2021)

Watched Palm Springs the other day. It's another Groundhog Day / Happy Death Day type of deal, but they still managed to give it a different spin, and I'm a fan of Andy Samberg, so it was very enjoyable and funny. Great supporting role from JK Simmons as well.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Watched Palm Springs the other day. It's another Groundhog Day / Happy Death Day type of deal, but they still managed to give it a different spin, and I'm a fan of Andy Samberg, so it was very enjoyable and funny. Great supporting role from JK Simmons as well.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up, we've just watched it and really enjoyed it. 
Reminded me a little bit of Hot Tub Time Machine but much better 👍


----------



## Piece (Jun 8, 2021)

Taxi Driver. Hadn’t ever seen it, so indulged this evening


----------



## Whereditgo (Jun 9, 2021)

Believe Me: The abduction of Lisa McVey, based on a true story and pretty harrowing in parts but worth a watch just to appreciate the resilience of the girl.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 12, 2021)

Tried watching Army Of The Dead last night, managed about 20 minutes before we turned it off, complete dross.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 16, 2021)

Just watched Tenet 😲


----------



## GB72 (Jun 16, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Just watched Tenet 😲
		
Click to expand...

Had that on my planner for a while. Seems to confusing so not bothered yet.


----------



## larmen (Jun 25, 2021)

Luca on Disney+. Finally found a movie without scary bits for the little one to watch.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Tried watching Army Of The Dead last night, managed about 20 minutes before we turned it off, complete dross.
		
Click to expand...

I watched it till the end,I’m not going to disagree with you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2021)

Cruella.  Despite the slagging reviews, Mrs BiM & I thoroughly enjoyed it, both Emmas played their parts very well, some good twists and a cracking soundtrack, especially the choice of  outro.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2021)

Supernova.  Excellent film; thought provoking rather than entertaining, highlighting an issue that will divide opinions.  Superb performances by Stanley Tucci & Colin Firth.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2021)

Watched The Courier at the weekend, pretty good and worth watching.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Supernova.  Excellent film; thought provoking rather than entertaining, highlighting an issue that will divide opinions.  Superb performances by Stanley Tucci & Colin Firth.
		
Click to expand...

Stanley Tucci is a fantastic actor, I like Colin Firth too. The  trailer looks good, looking forward to watching this.


----------



## Piece (Jun 29, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Supernova.  Excellent film; thought provoking rather than entertaining, highlighting an issue that will divide opinions.  Superb performances by Stanley Tucci & Colin Firth.
		
Click to expand...

From the title alone, I thought this was going to be a follow-up to, or like, Interstellar. Excited! One Google search later and the subject matter tells me it definitely isn't!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2021)

Piece said:



			From the title alone, I thought this was going to be a follow-up to, or like, Interstellar. Excited! One Google search later and the subject matter tells me it definitely isn't! 

Click to expand...

Interstellar it is most definitely not!!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 29, 2021)

Rice is having a mare already.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Rice is having a mare already.
		
Click to expand...

Not the only one apparently! 😁


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2021)

I just went to a 'cinema', at least I think it was called that.. went to see Nobody. A fun action film, think John Wick but with the guy from Better Call Saul instead of Keanu. And a sparkling cameo from the legend that is Christopher Lloyd. Very enjoyable action flick. 👍🏻


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I just went to a 'cinema', at least I think it was called that.. went to see Nobody. A fun action film, think John Wick but with the guy from Better Call Saul instead of Keanu. And a sparkling cameo from the legend that is Christopher Lloyd. Very enjoyable action flick. 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Ive.seen that , enjoyed it too


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 3, 2021)

Outside the Wire. Another disappointing Netflix film. Trailer looked good but it was really just Meh.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 5, 2021)

_A Town like Alice._  Currently on iPlayer and as B&W easily overlooked or dismissed.

Based on the Nevil Shute novel of love and suffering (I’m a bit of a NS fan) of a group of British women and children in WWII Malaya after fall of Singapore to the Japanese...quite tough in parts.  But of course it wins for me also as it has a 25yr old Virginia McKenna in the main female lead looking her absolute loveliest and most stalwart and beautiful English ’rose’ - with Peter Finch playing the best sort of Aussie bloke opposite her.  Filmed in 1956 on location in Malaya and Alice Springs gave for me some really interesting historical insight.  Excellent.


----------



## Piece (Jul 6, 2021)

Ice Road. Amazon Prime film with Liam Neeson as an ice trucker trying to get equipment to trapped miners in time. Filed under 'reasonable'.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2021)

The Hitman's Girlfriends Bodyguard. Well, what do you expect? . It did what it does well. Take your brain out, £5 a ticket, Selma Hayek looking wonderful , all's good. If you want a film with depth, meaning, to stretch you, don't bother.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2021)

A Quiet Place 2, very good and doesn't let the first one down.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 13, 2021)

Still Alice, a 2014 film about a language professor developing Alzheimer's .


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Hitman's Girlfriends Bodyguard. Well, what do you expect? . It did what it does well. Take your brain out, £5 a ticket, Selma Hayek looking wonderful , all's good. If you want a film with depth, meaning, to stretch you, don't bother.
		
Click to expand...

Not watched it yet.enjoyed the first one.
Massive fan of Salma,when she starts shouting 🤤 😂


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			....... went to see Nobody. A fun action film, think John Wick but with the guy from Better Call Saul ...............👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I was hoping you meant Mike (Johnathan Banks). I thought he was great in Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul. I'd love to see him playing a similar character in a movie or series of his own.
I do like Bob Odenkirk as well though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2021)

Black Widow - Very good, enjoyable. Not quite what I expected but then that isn't necessarily a bad thing . Nice to see a money no object film again 

One of the leads, Florence Pugh is an absolute star in it. Not emerged on my radar previously but one I will definitely look out for in futre.

One of the trailers was for the new Disney summer action film, Pirates of Jumanji (it may actually be called Jungle Cruise ). If you liked Pirates & Jumanji then this is one for you. Looks fun.


----------



## IainP (Jul 17, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			A Quiet Place 2, very good and doesn't let the first one down.
		
Click to expand...

Was that at the cinema?
Cheers


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 17, 2021)

Life on the Rocks 2021 film , 5 stories in a bar setting. Nothing special but enjoyable.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 17, 2021)

IainP said:



			Was that at the cinema?
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Erm no 👀


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2021)

Seven, trying to educate my son 😄. Annoyingly, by trying to give nothing away we set my son up to expect a twist or shock and so when it came he was ready for it 😕. Still a good film though, it stands up well.


----------



## Beedee (Jul 18, 2021)

Finally got round to watching Promising Young Woman.  I'd avoided finding out too much about it but was expecting great things from all the hype.  Now that I've seen it I'm feeling slightly conflicted about it.  It wasn't what I expected, so was a bit disappointed about that.  On the other hand I really enjoyed it for what it actually was.  Glad I've seen it now and would definitely watch again.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 19, 2021)

Obviously not relevant to me but this may resonate with some of you 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt13575440/


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 22, 2021)

The Doorman........ummm...... so bad I started to fast forward it, and still gave up. Don't waste your time


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 24, 2021)

Summer of Soul, absolutely amazing.
If you're a music fan it's a must watch, not just the story, the standard of musicianship on show is utterly out of this world.
I need to watch it again 😳


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 25, 2021)

40 years since Escape to Victory.
Good joke going around Scotland about the film plot of bias refs, bent officials and hostile crowds but 'not for here'.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 26, 2021)

The Last Letter from Your Lover, a 2021 romance, drama film, keep the tissues handy if you're sentimental


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 26, 2021)

Jolt on Amazon - ridiculous but quite entertaining (we didn't turn it off after half an hour, so that's our benchmark)


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2021)

We watched Guns Akimbo on the weekend. Starring Harry Potter as an internet troll who gets two guns bolted to his hands by bad guys and has to deal with repercussions of that. A kind of gory action comedy. I would file it under 'so bad it's good', it was alright and filled an hour and a half.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 26, 2021)

Tomorrow s war, want a load of pony 💩🚾


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 27, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			Jolt on Amazon - ridiculous but quite entertaining (we didn't turn it off after half an hour, so that's our benchmark)
		
Click to expand...

Proper brain out movie. I turned it off when halfway through and finished it later. Worryingly its set up for a sequel.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 28, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Proper brain out movie. I turned it off when halfway through and finished it later. Worryingly its set up for a sequel.
		
Click to expand...

Completely - the plot was easy enough to understand. Totally agree re the likelihood of a sequel.
Do enjoy seeing Ms Beckinsale kicking butt though - I don't think I've seen her in a film where she does any actual acting


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 29, 2021)

OPEN ,  a 2021  drama, romance, golf film, a bit slow/sloppy but still looks interesting after 20 minutes .
Update , Boring


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2021)

Soul. Disappointing, easily the weakest Pixar film I've seen.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Soul. Disappointing, easily the weakest Pixar film I've seen.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Enjoyed that film. 

We have watched this week

Cruella
Space jam 2
Black widow

Space jam was a what the hell ride lol but brought back memories of the first 

Cruella brilliant 

Black widow half way through but so far just a film about a supporting character rather than a proper hero unlike the captain marvel film which I can't wait for the second


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Really? Enjoyed that film.

We have watched this week

Cruella
Space jam 2
Black widow

Space jam was a what the hell ride lol but brought back memories of the first

Cruella brilliant

Black widow half way through but so far just a film about a supporting character rather than a proper hero unlike the captain marvel film which I can't wait for the second
		
Click to expand...

Black widow gets better. For me the sister steals the show, she is brilliant. 

Soul, too much of the animation was flat, black and white. That was dull for me, not interesting. The scenes of piano playing were superb, there was just not enough of it.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 1, 2021)

Colombiana on Netflix. Thought it was foreign language but mainly English - so acceptable to the Mrs!! Surprisingly good. Worth watching


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 1, 2021)

After finishing black widow it has confirmed my thoughts for many years 

Ray Winston Is a terrible actor


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 1, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			After finishing black widow it has confirmed my thoughts for many years

Ray Winston Is a terrible actor
		
Click to expand...

Ray Winston did the best impression of a Russian with a Cockney South African accent I've ever seen. 

Other than that, Black Widow was a great movie.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 1, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Ray Winston did the best impression of a Russian with a Cockney South African accent I've ever seen.

Other than that, Black Widow was a great movie.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed 

Can't stand the mockney 

Terrible actor


----------



## larmen (Aug 2, 2021)

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly.

I am in a phase where I just have one of those older movies on and actually watch it rather than just having it on.
This came along on teh TV, I have 'seen' it plenty of times, but not sure I ever seen it all the way in one go.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

We watched The Dead Don't Die the other night. Had a great cast, including Bill Murray, Adam Driver, Danny Glover, Tilda Swinton, it's a zombie comedy type of thing which admittedly has been done to death (no pun intended) but I thought the cast would make it decent. My God, it was terrible. So so bad. It had some promise, then it was as if the writer got bored and/or drunk and just tanked the end of his own script on purpose. So disappointing, absolutely no pay-off at the end at all, just a mess of stupid ideas that didn't work. One to avoid.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2021)

Summerland. Wonderful.

When I see BFI in the opening credits I'm optimistic and this exceeded expectations...tissues needed.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 8, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Summerland. Wonderful.

When I see BFI in the opening credits I'm optimistic and this exceeded expectations...tissues needed.
		
Click to expand...

Aaargh I've been meaning to watch this one, it's going on the definite list now 👍


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 8, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Really? Enjoyed that film.

We have watched this week

Cruella
Space jam 2
Black widow

Space jam was a what the hell ride lol but brought back memories of the first

Cruella brilliant

Black widow half way through but so far just a film about a supporting character rather than a proper hero unlike the captain marvel film which I can't wait for the second
		
Click to expand...

Cruella yesterday, definitely brilliant and the cinematography was amazing.
watched the Gentleman and really enjoyed that as well


----------



## Piece (Aug 8, 2021)

The Silencing. Fair thriller starring a Lannister from GoT.

Half way through Goodfellas.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 8, 2021)

Unbroken, very good watch.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 9, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Summerland. Wonderful.

When I see BFI in the opening credits I'm optimistic and this exceeded expectations...tissues needed.
		
Click to expand...

A bit slow to start but gently keeps you interested


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 10, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			The Mule - Clint Eastwood Stars and directs, not bad, not your usual drug cartel film, but a decent watch.
		
Click to expand...

Been a Clint fanboy since first seeing Fistful of Dollars when I was about 10. Taken me a while to get round to this, finally watched it last night. I actually quite liked it, certainly not the usual sort of film you associate with him, but a simple story well told, and he still has that on screen charisma, even at 90. If you aren't an Eastwood fan, or don't really know his films, it may not be much of a film in todays world, there's no action, but that's what makes the simple story engaging. Personally thought it was a good watch.

On a Clint note for anyone interested, he's just made a new film "Cry Macho". Looks like it might be in a similar vein to The Mule, without the drugs, but has apparently been stuck in development for a very long time (originally written in 1975).

https://www.rollingstone.com/movies/movie-news/clint-eastwood-cry-macho-trailer-1208486/


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 10, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Been a Clint fanboy since first seeing Fistful of Dollars when I was about 10. Taken me a while to get round to this, finally watched it last night. I actually quite liked it, certainly not the usual sort of film you associate with him, but a simple story well told, and he still has that on screen charisma, even at 90. If you aren't an Eastwood fan, or don't really know his films, it may not be much of a film in todays world, there's no action, but that's what makes the simple story engaging. Personally thought it was a good watch.

On a Clint note for anyone interested, he's just made a new film "Cry Macho". Looks like it might be in a similar vein to The Mule, without the drugs, but has apparently been stuck in development for a very long time (originally written in 1975).

https://www.rollingstone.com/movies/movie-news/clint-eastwood-cry-macho-trailer-1208486/

Click to expand...

need to see it. I rewatched Gran Torino the other month for firts time since release in 2008 - and that is, i believe, one of the best films ever made


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 10, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			need to see it. I rewatched Gran Torino the other month for firts time since release in 2008 - and that is, i believe, one of the best films ever made
		
Click to expand...

Gran Torino is a top film. Josey Wales is still my favourite Clint film, followed by the Dollar trilogy, and Every Which Way but Loose


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 10, 2021)

How can you leave the dirty Harry films off the list 😉


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 10, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			How can you leave the dirty Harry films off the list 😉
		
Click to expand...

I can even remember his badge number. , because it was the same as one of my old bank card's pin number.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 10, 2021)

Just watched ”the way I see it” which is the White House photographer Pete Souza’s work and why he was or did react to the trump twit feed … but it’s just incredibly in depth about Obama …


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 10, 2021)

Eventually got around to watching_ Das Boot - the Directors Cut _(208mins - Sub-titles - not dubbed). Now that’s a film.   Just…well just…


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Agreed

Can't stand the mockney

Terrible actor
		
Click to expand...

Do not understand how he continually gets roles, another of those actors who plays every role exactly the same (and he makes me want to kick my TV in when I see his smug face on the betting advert) 

And breathe.......


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 11, 2021)

He was alright in the Sweeney remake.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 11, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			He was alright in the Sweeney remake.
		
Click to expand...

If the highlight of the career is alright it does beg a question


----------



## GB72 (Aug 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			If the highlight of the career is alright it does beg a question
		
Click to expand...

Plus the only acting skill needed for that Roll was to be Ray Winston.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 12, 2021)

Arthur's Hallowed Ground
This is a wonderful gentle comedy that I remember watching and enjoying when it first came out and suddenly saw it come back on Film 4.  
Jimmy Jewel is brilliant as the cynical old Yorkshire groundsman.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 12, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			If the highlight of the career is alright it does beg a question
		
Click to expand...


No, I think it’s been all downhill for him since “Scum”

(Which I’ve just checked was 1979!)


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			No, I think it’s been all downhill for him since “Scum”

(Which I’ve just checked was 1979!)
		
Click to expand...

Lovely guy who moaned when his free season ticket was taken away when we were taken over as cost cutting 

How much do you "earn" do one ray. Pay your way.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 15, 2021)

Vivo on Netflix, very enjoyable animated film.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 15, 2021)

Green Book (again), really good film.

Boss Level on Amazon Prime, quite enjoyable mix of Groundhog Day and Ede of Tomorrow, with a great theme tune that I haven't heard in 25 years or more


----------



## GB72 (Aug 16, 2021)

Without remorse on Amazon Prime. Cane across more like an extended pilot episode of a TV series than a film. It was harmless enough but really nothing to write home about.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 16, 2021)

Watched Dustin Hoffman in Little Big Man as a nostalgic view the other night.
Still a great film, well before it's time.


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 16, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Green Book (again), really good film.

Boss Level on Amazon Prime, quite enjoyable mix of Groundhog Day and Ede of Tomorrow, with a great theme tune that I haven't heard in 25 years or more
		
Click to expand...

Agree on both counts


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 17, 2021)

Watched Army of the Dead last night, what can I say...... so many questions.... spoilers if you haven't but want to watch it... I don't care and nor should you

How did the zombie king get across Vegas from the building with the safe, to the Olympus, and up the stairs to the top quicker than they did roof to roof using a helicopter?
After rescuing his daughter, why didn't big Dave close the door and put the barricade back in place, it only took him two seconds to remove it in the first place?
Why didn't they close the door at the roof?
Why did they amble slowly across the roof to the helicopter instead of running?
Why did he wait so long for the rhetoric before attempting to get in the helicopter and fly off?
Why did the zombie king's head explode with the last bullet, and not any time before after being shot in the head umpteen times (without the mask)
How did the guy get out of the closed safe?
How did he not know he had been bitten?
Why didn't he turn into a zombie after a few minutes like everyone else, but maybe day(s) later?
Why did they make this film?

Probably spent way too much time wondering about a film that had one of the worst endings of a film ever....2.5 hours to get to that.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 17, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched Army of the Dead last night, what can I say...... so many questions.... spoilers if you haven't but want to watch it... I don't care and nor should you

How did the zombie king get across Vegas from the building with the safe, to the Olympus, and up the stairs to the top quicker than they did roof to roof using a helicopter?
After rescuing his daughter, why didn't big Dave close the door and put the barricade back in place, it only took him two seconds to remove it in the first place?
Why didn't they close the door at the roof?
Why did they amble slowly across the roof to the helicopter instead of running?
Why did he wait so long for the rhetoric before attempting to get in the helicopter and fly off?
Why did the zombie king's head explode with the last bullet, and not any time before after being shot in the head umpteen times (without the mask)
How did the guy get out of the closed safe?
How did he not know he had been bitten?
Why didn't he turn into a zombie after a few minutes like everyone else, but maybe day(s) later?
Why did they make this film?

Probably spent way too much time wondering about a film that had one of the worst endings of a film ever....2.5 hours to get to that.
		
Click to expand...

I'm so glad I gave up after 15 minutes, it was pretty obvious early on it would be a massive stinking pile of poo 💩😂


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 17, 2021)

Knives Out.  Quite an enjoyable, funny film.  A good cast and decent storyline.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 17, 2021)

Jungle Cruise. When I saw the trailer I thought this would be Pirates of Jumanji. I was wrong, it was Pirates of the Mummy. Saying that, so what. Good family, Disney blockbuster fun. It did what you thought it would and very entertaining too.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 17, 2021)

Avatar, watched it with the grandsproggs last night and they loved it.

looking forward to avatar 2,3 and 4


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 17, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Avatar, watched it with the grandsproggs last night and they loved it.

looking forward to avatar 2,3 and 4
		
Click to expand...

Awesome in 3D.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 17, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Awesome in 3D.
		
Click to expand...

I cannot remember the last time I saw it, years ago. Missis T paid 50 p for the film in a charity shop. Ave got “last night in the museum“ lined up for the springs and the old classic “Forrest Gump”.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 22, 2021)

Desperado...... top action flick for a Saturday night after a few beers. Worth watching just for the young and gorgeous Salma Hayek alone. 

Queuing up Dusk til Dawn for next week 😜


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 22, 2021)

I watched 

Destroyer

BBC Friday night. One of those unexpected films, one cop on a revenge trail. Nicole Kidman in an exceptional role (you can hardly recognize her as the older main character). The ending is one of those- I did not expect that!


----------



## splashtryagain (Aug 22, 2021)

Free guy - absolutely brilliant escapism for video game loving folk - think Deadpool does a Truman show in the style of the Lego movie after watching ready player one - highly recommended 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 22, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Avatar, watched it with the grandsproggs last night and they loved it.

looking forward to avatar 2,3 and 4
		
Click to expand...

One of the most overrated movies of all time.


----------



## Piece (Aug 22, 2021)

The Tracker. Dolly Lundgren film. Nuff said! 🤣


----------



## larmen (Aug 22, 2021)

Piece said:



			The Tracker. Dolly Lundgren film. Nuff said! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t see it, but it’s like Steven Segal. The older I get the worse the movies of these guys get. They don’t age well, I think.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 22, 2021)

Summerland. Pleasant enough film but nothing special.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 22, 2021)

Anyone seen the Courier?
Any good?


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 22, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Anyone seen the Courier?
Any good?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's definitely worth a watch.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 22, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Anyone seen the Courier?
Any good?
		
Click to expand...

Watched it last night , enjoyed it 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2021)

A true story, worth a watch, but nothing too exciting.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 23, 2021)

Kevin and Perry Go Large.

Daft as hell, but amusing and an easy watch for a Sunday night.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 23, 2021)

I watched Synchronic, Sky movies and I believe Netflix

A sort of buddy sci fi movie set in present time.

The beginning is the sort of what is going on that jars you. 

Takes a while to get going but stick with it, a good watch. 

The end is a really good twist.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 23, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I watched Synchronic, Sky movies and I believe Netflix

A sort of buddy sci fi movie set in present time.

The beginning is the sort of what is going on that jars you.

Takes a while to get going but stick with it, a good watch.

The end is a really good twist.
		
Click to expand...

I quit too soon then...will give it another try!


----------



## Piece (Aug 27, 2021)

Wonder Woman 1984. 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2021)

We went to see Free Guy last night. From the write-up/description you'd be forgiven for thinking it might be rubbish, but it was excellent! Good cast including Ryan Reynolds and Jodie Comer in the lead roles, and the script was clever yet silly at the same time - the right balance of both to make it a really watchable comedy I think. And Taika Waititi hamming it up as the antagonist is always fun as well. Good stuff.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 29, 2021)

Just watched Forest Gump with the grand sproggs. They loved it. A true classic.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 29, 2021)

Watched promising young woman last night and surprisingly quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We went to see Free Guy last night. From the write-up/description you'd be forgiven for thinking it might be rubbish, but it was excellent! Good cast including Ryan Reynolds and Jodie Comer in the lead roles, and the script was clever yet silly at the same time - the right balance of both to make it a really watchable comedy I think. And Taika Waititi hamming it up as the antagonist is always fun as well. Good stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this and I'd agree. Really good fun with some clever lines and sneaky cameos. Well worth a trip to the cinema.


----------



## Patster1969 (Sep 2, 2021)

Piece said:



			Wonder Woman 1984. 😂
		
Click to expand...

It was not good - we watched it & there were several disbelieving looks between us


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 2, 2021)

I watched The Exception 

The plot is a fictionalized account of the life of exiled Kaiser Wilhelm II (Plummer). When a Wehrmacht officer (Courtney) is ordered to determine whether or not a British spy has infiltrated the Kaiser's residence with a view to assassinating the deposed monarch 

Very good


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 2, 2021)

Exit wounds on Netflix, enjoyable tosh.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 4, 2021)

There Will Be Blood.

Been meaning to watch this for years, got round to it last night. Very reminiscent of Citizen Kane. Daniel Day Lewis is outstanding.

Won't bother outlining the plot as am sure most folk will have seen it years ago. It's on Netflix for anyone who hasn't.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 7, 2021)

War dogs-Netflix 
Well worth a watch


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 7, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			There Will Be Blood.

Been meaning to watch this for years, got round to it last night. Very reminiscent of Citizen Kane. Daniel Day Lewis is outstanding.

Won't bother outlining the plot as am sure most folk will have seen it years ago. It's on Netflix for anyone who hasn't.
		
Click to expand...

Daniel Day Lewis may just be the best  character actor ever but Christian Bale pushes him close.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 8, 2021)

Wrong Turn 2021.
Don’t waste 2hrs of your life.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Small Engine Repair [ 2021 film ]   Not what you expect going by the title, starts slow but builds up, WELL worth watching to the end.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 9, 2021)

The latest Marvel film, Shang Chi, Legend of the Ten Rings. Really good film of its type, a good step forward for the new generation of Marvel films. It won't convert people who don't like superhero films but for those who do this delivers. A good night out 👍


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 10, 2021)

Let Him Go.
Kevin Costner........good film with lots of twists and turns.
You get the feeling that the writers had about four possible endings.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 10, 2021)

Was suprisngly excited by the first trailer for the new Matrix film.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 10, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Was suprisngly excited by the first trailer for the new Matrix film.
		
Click to expand...

It’s good but the Dune trailer is still the one that has me most excited this year.

I wonder if the new Matrix will be boycotted by a certain backwards section of society now that it turns out the Matrix films are somewhat of a commentary of being transgender.


----------



## SteveJay (Sep 10, 2021)

The Mauritanian (on Amazon). True story of a guy arrested and held at Guantanamo Bay due to (tenuous) association with Al Qaeda activists. Jodie Foster is his lawyer.
Shocking portrayal of a man held without charge for 14 years after 9/11.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 11, 2021)

Cruella. Surprisingly, to me, good. Very dark, not for young kids. Well worth a watch.

Only irritation was Emily Stone's English accent, too cut glass, but that tends to be the score 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2021)

Watched _Mad Max _last night having never watched it before.  Having heard so much mention of Mad Max over the last four decades…it was no more than OK I suppose.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 12, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched _Mad Max _last night having never watched it before.  Having heard so much mention of Mad Max over the last four decades…it was no more than OK I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

The second and third are much better. The first one is so amateurish.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The second and third are much better. The first one is so amateurish.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you say so as I was thinking I just have missed something.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 12, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Glad you say so as I was thinking I just have missed something.
		
Click to expand...

You need to take into account when it was made, 1979, and its budget, $350,000. Yup, just $350k. It made $100m at the box office so a pretty tasty return. 

Quite often these films don't stand the test of time but you need to take into account the context.


----------



## IainP (Sep 14, 2021)

The good lady says "here watch this" -
Open, on Amazon 
https://www.amazon.com/Open-Pippa-Bennett-Warner/dp/B09B31BNGY

Won't be for everyone. Quite wordy, a story set around golf, but I sensed the writer cared passionately for the game. Touching at times.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 14, 2021)

Law abiding citizen on Netflix, oldish film 2014 but I enjoyed it 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 15, 2021)

Wild Rose a 2018 film set in Glasgow on Film 4 just now, Great if you like Country music a laugh and a cry.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 15, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Law abiding citizen on Netflix, oldish film 2014 but I enjoyed it 👍
		
Click to expand...

That's a great film, really underrated in my opinion. Butler and Foxx are both excellent in it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2021)

Copshop. Very enjoyable, a 70's style film. From the trailer you might think it's a comedy, it isn't. It has amusing and smart moments but it is hard nosed as well.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 15, 2021)

Black Widow. Such a waste. Great chance to make something more of a spy thriller, think marvel Bond, but get very standard fare. The Marvel films are best when they break the formula a bit, Black Widow did not even try and as for Ray Winston.........


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 16, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Wild Rose a 2018 film set in Glasgow on Film 4 just now, Great if you like Country music a laugh and a cry.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds exactly my kind of film - on the planner now


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 16, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Sounds exactly my kind of film - on the planner now 

Click to expand...

It brought back some old memories, I deputised on bass for a few months in Glasgow's The Grand Ole Oprey back in 1980, with a cracking 4 piece country band called The Drovers.
1 of THE DROVERS songs called Love Is Just a Game is on YouTube, posted 8 years ago by a David Irwin.
I deputised for the guy pictured on the right, taken in the Oprey


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 21, 2021)

A lovely slow moving 2020 film "23 walks " about  2 older people, dogs, romance, life's problems. 
Not suitable for action fans


----------



## larmen (Sep 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Cruella. Surprisingly, to me, good. Very dark, not for young kids. Well worth a watch.

Only irritation was Emily Stone's English accent, too cut glass, but that tends to be the score 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

We watched it last weekend. Totally not the movie we expected it to be, but very enjoyable.

None of the Disney movies are very child friendly, at least for our 5 y/o. Luca was possibly the 1st we watched all the way through, apart from Mary Poppins.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 26, 2021)

Gemini man, Netflix.

Wastes a few hours 👍


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Gemini man, Netflix.

Wastes a few hours 👍
		
Click to expand...

One of only a few films shot in 120fps. Very few cinemas could show it though! I think the DVD is available in 60 fps. If you get the chance, there are YouTube snippets at the higher frame rates (if you have a capable display) - you either love it or hate it!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2021)

Green Knight on Amazon. Pretentious tosh, don't waste your time.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 2, 2021)

No Sudden Move, pretty good, plenty of twists and turns right up to the end.


----------



## Piece (Oct 3, 2021)

A couple from Amazon Prime.

Infinite. New sci-fi starring Mark Wahlberg. Not great. Mush have been paid some £££££ to star in this B grade effort.

Prospect. Badged as an indie sci-fi. Decent effort, if not a bit bizarre.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2021)

Went to see the new Bond on Saturday. I'm not the biggest Bond fan, and I realised too late I hadn't seen Spectre so I didn't know some of the backstory. But it was still a decent film. Usual silliness in places and plenty of explosions.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2021)

Another one for Bond last night. The good news @Springveldt was that the car park was full, our screen was full. Good times for Vue .

As for the film, I was ridiculously excited, think child on Christmas Eve. Perhaps over excited as the film was ulitmately a let down. Heck they didn't even have a proper grandstand opening sequence. Too much Bond is old, Bond in love, it was a goodbye to Daniel Craig more than a full on Bond film. I left feeling flat. Perhaps I will watch it on tv in 2 years time and enjoy it more.

I hope the next actor to play Bond is much younger and we have a suave Bond for a while. We have done Bond is Bourne for a bit, the pendulum needs to swing back a little now. My wife suggests the guy from Bridgerton (didn't watch it but he is the cool guy in the Audi adverts at the moment. Based on them he looks spot on)

Funniest moment of the night, we are driving home, dissecting the film, and my wife pipes up 'the woman he was in love with, she wasn't that good looking'. I saw the trap, I'm not new to this game . 'I hadn't noticed' came my reply . My son was next to me in the front seat, looked across and we both rolled our eyes at the same time. Not good looking


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 6, 2021)

Piece said:



			A couple from Amazon Prime.

Infinite. New sci-fi starring Mark Wahlberg. Not great. Mush have been paid some £££££ to star in this B grade effort.

Prospect. Badged as an indie sci-fi. Decent effort, if not a bit bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

Watched intro minutes of this last night. Wasn’t convinced, but might well.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Another one for Bond last night. The good news @Springveldt was that the car park was full, our screen was full. Good times for Vue .

As for the film, I was ridiculously excited, think child on Christmas Eve. Perhaps over excited as the film was ulitmately a let down. Heck they didn't even have a proper grandstand opening sequence. Too much Bond is old, Bond in love, it was a goodbye to Daniel Craig more than a full on Bond film. I left feeling flat. Perhaps I will watch it on tv in 2 years time and enjoy it more.

I hope the next actor to play Bond is much younger and we have a suave Bond for a while. We have done Bond is Bourne for a bit, the pendulum needs to swing back a little now. My wife suggests the guy from Bridgerton (didn't watch it but he is the cool guy in the Audi adverts at the moment. Based on them he looks spot on)

Funniest moment of the night, we are driving home, dissecting the film, and my wife pipes up 'the woman he was in love with, she wasn't that good looking'. I saw the trap, I'm not new to this game . 'I hadn't noticed' came my reply . My son was next to me in the front seat, looked across and we both rolled our eyes at the same time. Not good looking 

Click to expand...

I kinda get it, she's not bad by any stretch, but she did have a face liked a smacked arse. 

The Cuban lady on the other hand... I was a bit gutted she didn't make a reappearance later on.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I kinda get it, she's not bad by any stretch, but she did have a face liked a smacked arse.

The Cuban lady on the other hand... I was a bit gutted she didn't make a reappearance later on. 

Click to expand...

When she stopped having a face like a smacked ..... though. It depends what her standard expression is I guess .

As for the Cuban lady, she stole the film for me. Utterly gorgeous  but fun and clever as well. She was everything you want in a Bond film. Great character and hopefully the producers will have picked that up and she comes back in future films.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Another one for Bond last night. The good news @Springveldt was that the car park was full, our screen was full. Good times for Vue .

As for the film, I was ridiculously excited, think child on Christmas Eve. Perhaps over excited as the film was ulitmately a let down. Heck they didn't even have a proper grandstand opening sequence. Too much Bond is old, Bond in love, it was a goodbye to Daniel Craig more than a full on Bond film. I left feeling flat. Perhaps I will watch it on tv in 2 years time and enjoy it more.

I hope the next actor to play Bond is much younger and we have a suave Bond for a while. We have done Bond is Bourne for a bit, the pendulum needs to swing back a little now. My wife suggests the guy from Bridgerton (didn't watch it but he is the cool guy in the Audi adverts at the moment. Based on them he looks spot on)

Funniest moment of the night, we are driving home, dissecting the film, and my wife pipes up 'the woman he was in love with, she wasn't that good looking'. I saw the trap, I'm not new to this game . 'I hadn't noticed' came my reply . My son was next to me in the front seat, looked across and we both rolled our eyes at the same time. Not good looking 

Click to expand...

Got to say,  Bond films have been awful for years and years imo, barring Casino Royale I can't think of another good one. I've fallen asleep twice trying to watch the previous one but maybe that's age related 😅


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Got to say,  Bond films have been awful for years and years imo, barring Casino Royale I can't think of another good one. I've fallen asleep twice trying to watch the previous one but maybe that's age related 😅
		
Click to expand...

Did you not like Skyfall? I thought that was a good one. Quantum of Solace was a stinker though.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did you not like Skyfall? I thought that was a good one. Quantum of Solace was a stinker though.
		
Click to expand...

I really can't remember mate, they all just blend into one mix of dullness for me, they never seem to get the balance between trying be dark Vs being boring correct.


----------



## Springveldt (Oct 6, 2021)

Piece said:



			A couple from Amazon Prime.

Infinite. New sci-fi starring Mark Wahlberg. Not great. Mush have been paid some £££££ to star in this B grade effort.

Prospect. Badged as an indie sci-fi. Decent effort, if not a bit bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

Watched Infinite a few nights ago, was not impressed. Work must be drying up for Marky Mark if he has to pick stuff like this.

The Amazon original stuff isn't a patch on Netflix originals.


----------



## Springveldt (Oct 6, 2021)

Watched Free Guy on Disney+ at the weekend and really enjoyed it. Worth an hour and a half of your time.

Daughter chose a few films from Disney+ last month when we were at my parents caravan, Cruella and Malificent 1 & 2. Was expecting them to be kiddified tosh but they weren't. Not my usual types of films but I really enjoyed all 3 of them.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did you not like Skyfall? I thought that was a good one. Quantum of Solace was a stinker though.
		
Click to expand...

Skyfall was classssssss


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm just watching John Lennon-Imagine on Sky Arts, really weird/odd.
 A day in the life of John and Yoko.
Some songs I've never heard before, interesting different but weird.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 8, 2021)

South of Heaven 2021, crime thriller, some humour. well worth a watch


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Got to say,  Bond films have been awful for years and years imo, barring Casino Royale I can't think of another good one. I've fallen asleep twice trying to watch the previous one but maybe that's age related 😅
		
Click to expand...

Skyfall was prob the best bond film of all time.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Skyfall was prob the best bond film of all time.
		
Click to expand...

I liked the bit where nothing really happened. Oh that was all of it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 9, 2021)

The Guilty on Netflix. Avoid.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 9, 2021)

Old Henry a 2021 film,  good old fashion western, it's a goodin


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 10, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Gemini man, Netflix.

Wastes a few hours 👍
		
Click to expand...

I hated this film. Formulaic, obvious, and a terrible story line.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 10, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I liked the bit where nothing really happened. Oh that was all of it.
		
Click to expand...

So the death of m, blowing up of mi5, introduction of miss Moneypenny and the backstory building of bond was just everyone else's imagination?


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 10, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			So the death of m, blowing up of mi5, introduction of miss Moneypenny and the backstory building of bond was just everyone else's imagination?
		
Click to expand...

It was just really poorly done. The franchise died when they made them generic action films.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 10, 2021)

We watch Cruella last night. "Loads of people have said it's really good".....it's not. Poor acting, poor script, shocking use of music who did the mixing???, But it seems I'm alone in my thinking after checking the net.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			So the death of m, blowing up of mi5, introduction of miss Moneypenny and the backstory building of bond was just everyone else's imagination?
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell, spoilers Paul??


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 11, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			We watch Cruella last night. "Loads of people have said it's really good".....it's not. Poor acting, poor script, shocking use of music who did the mixing???, But it seems I'm alone in my thinking after checking the net.
		
Click to expand...

i thought it was a good folm and well worth the watch


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 11, 2021)

Watched Fight Club last night having not watched it for a few years. 

It's still one of my favourites.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Bloody hell, spoilers Paul?? 

Click to expand...

If anyone hasn't seen skyfall by now they can't claim to care about spoilers it was a 2012 film. 

Spoilers are fair game after a month


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 11, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Watched Fight Club last night having not watched it for a few years.

It's still one of my favourites.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing film, I just wish I could remember how I felt after the _first _time I saw it. Every subsequent time you never watch it the same way obviously.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Amazing film, I just wish I could remember how I felt after the _first _time I saw it. Every subsequent time you never watch it the same way obviously.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. It would be great to watch it again for the first time.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 12, 2021)

Just watched the trailer for the new Home alone film
Looks terrible,& Aisling Bea’s English accent 😬


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 15, 2021)

Copshop 2021, Gerard Butler, Frank Grillo and Alexis Louder,  well worth a watch


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 16, 2021)

Venom 2.
Not as good as the first one,but worth a watch.
Stephen Grahams accent is a bit dodgy.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2021)

We watched SpiderMan Far From Home last night. Enjoyable nonsense like most of the Marvel films.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 18, 2021)

Free Guy.
Wasn’t expecting much from this but was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 18, 2021)

The Sparks Brothers.
A heartwarming, surprising and genuinely lovely documentary about the band, Sparks. I really enjoyed and in keeping with the band I have no idea why as it’s completely undefinable brilliance.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 20, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Venom 2.
Not as good as the first one,but worth a watch.
Stephen Grahams accent is a bit dodgy.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this. Classic follow up, a bit lazy. No real story of depth.

How did Woody Harrelson get away with that performance? So over the top, so much ham. I like him normally but in this 😳.

Enough good bits though, I know that sounds contradictory but there you go.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 21, 2021)

Just got back from watching Dune. Thought it was really well done, very good special effects and even though it was a long film it went very fast. I will definitely be going to see the next one 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 21, 2021)

Rise of the footsoldiers, started off promisingly but ended up being a pile of 💩


----------



## larmen (Oct 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			If anyone hasn't seen skyfall by now they can't claim to care about spoilers it was a 2012 film.

Spoilers are fair game after a month
		
Click to expand...

I think spoilers are fair game a month after DVD/streaming release. Still not seen the new Bond ;-(

Spectre ruined it a bit for me. All the bad guys just happened because Bloefeld’s dad liked little Jimmy? If Bond would have become a firefighter instead of a spy, would little Ernst have become an arsonist?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2021)

Went to see Dune last night. It's long, boring, and not very much happens. And the rare occasions something did happen I didn't know who or what it was. And it's basically just a set-up for a second film. My advice would be wait until the second one is out so you can watch them both together, or you might be leaving this one unsatisfied.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Went to see Dune last night. It's long, boring, and not very much happens. And the rare occasions something did happen I didn't know who or what it was. And it's basically just a set-up for a second film. My advice would be wait until the second one is out so you can watch them both together, or you might be leaving this one unsatisfied.
		
Click to expand...

Shows different views on films mate, I loved it but then I did enjoy the books as well and can't wait till the next one 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 23, 2021)

Little Fish - sad and kinda scary too...


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 24, 2021)

Dune. 

What. A. Film. Extraordinarily epic, stylistically and tonally perfect. Huge in scope, authentic and visually transformative of Bruce Pennington’s original book cover illustrations amongst many other SF visual references. Need to see it again immediately and am desperate for Part 2 but it’s an absolute masterpiece of cinema. 

Worth noting I hate the book but think the universe of Dune belongs on screen. It’s finally been done right.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 24, 2021)

Me and the boy had a food movie day yesterday. 

Went to the cinema to see the new bond. I've never been a particular fan of James Bond movies. But I really enjoyed No Time to Die.

Then in the evening we watched Dumb and Dumber. It's still hilarious, and the boy enjoyed it as much as I did.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 25, 2021)

Looking forward to this


----------



## IainP (Oct 27, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:








Looking forward to this
		
Click to expand...

Not sure there is much film left to watch after that!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 28, 2021)

IainP said:



			Not sure there is much film left to watch after that!
		
Click to expand...

I did think that myself 😬


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 31, 2021)

Went to see Dune this morning, it was honking down, perfect for the cinema. Really enjoyed it. Game of Thrones meets Star Wars. I haven't read the book but there was no problem following what was happening. Strong performances from all of the cast, no weak links. Bring on part 2 please.

Incidentally, don't wait to see this on TV, it's a film for the big screen.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 31, 2021)

Just watched Free Guy, great fun 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2021)

We saw Venom 2 at the weekend. Good fun. Kind of cartoonish humour, a little cringe at times but mostly good. I think if it was a lesser actor than Tom Hardy playing the lead role it might not be as good, he carries it well. And Woody Harrelson hamming it up as the villain is always good.

Oh, we also watched Star Trek again last night, it was on TV. Seen it before but didn't remember some parts of it (I've seen the second one a few times but this one only once before I think). It's great, I think they casted the new generation really well. I particularly enjoy Karl Urban as Bones.


----------



## Piece (Nov 1, 2021)

Revisited Star Trek 2009 version.

Then ended the night with Vendetta, a Danny Dyer revenge flick.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2021)

Eye for an Eye, an awful John Travolta / Morgan Freeman film on Amazon. Avoid.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 1, 2021)

We watched a few old films which I had wanted to watch but never got around to them.

Heat
Michael Clayton
The Wind That Shakes The Barley
All good films and all different from each other. 
I also treated myself to watching Little Shop of Horrors again.  A fun film with great performances, funny lines and great songs.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 1, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Shows different views on films mate, I loved it but then I did enjoy the books as well and can't wait till the next one 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

I think it's also what people are used to these days.  There seems to be a plethora of crash, bang, shoot, chase, repeat films.  I like the slower ones you have to think your way through.  A film like Lawrence of Arabia is an absolute classic but with long periods of very little action.  But they work.  The appearance of Omar Sharif as Sherif Ali is one of the classic entrances of any character in film history.  It's slow, deliberate and riveting.  No noise, no fanfare, just the gradual coming into focus of a man on a camel.


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 2, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Just watched Free Guy, great fun 👍
		
Click to expand...

just watched this tonight. Great film and as you say really fun.  I couldn’t decide what it was like, either a digital age Truman show, or ready player one for Fortnite generation. 
Some great moments though, and Ryan Reynolds continues to surprise.


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 3, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Just watched Free Guy, great fun 👍
		
Click to expand...

Utterly ridiculous but as you said, good fun. Reynolds is always pretty good value and funny seeing Channing Tatum send himself up as well


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We saw Venom 2 at the weekend. Good fun. Kind of cartoonish humour, a little cringe at times but mostly good. I think if it was a lesser actor than Tom Hardy playing the lead role it might not be as good, he carries it well. And Woody Harrelson hamming it up as the villain is always good.

Oh, we also watched Star Trek again last night, it was on TV. Seen it before but didn't remember some parts of it (I've seen the second one a few times but this one only once before I think). It's great, I think they casted the new generation really well. I particularly enjoy Karl Urban as Bones.
		
Click to expand...

I liked the ST reboots way more than the SW sequels and I wasn't really a Star Trek fan previously


----------



## Piece (Nov 5, 2021)

The Quiet One. C grade film about a loner who runs a pub, protects a girl and duffs up the local mobster.


----------



## Springveldt (Nov 6, 2021)

Eternals. One of the poorer Marvel ones if I’m honest. Seemed to drag on at nearly 2 hours 40 minutes long. 

@Lord Tyrion 10 other people in the screening with me and my daughter at 21:35 on opening night. Honestly, that Vue has to be losing so much money.


----------



## yandabrown (Nov 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Summerland. Wonderful.

When I see BFI in the opening credits I'm optimistic and this exceeded expectations...tissues needed.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it, lovely film.


----------



## Springveldt (Nov 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We saw Venom 2 at the weekend. Good fun. Kind of cartoonish humour, a little cringe at times but mostly good. I think if it was a lesser actor than Tom Hardy playing the lead role it might not be as good, he carries it well. And Woody Harrelson hamming it up as the villain is always good.

Oh, we also watched Star Trek again last night, it was on TV. Seen it before but didn't remember some parts of it (I've seen the second one a few times but this one only once before I think). It's great, I think they casted the new generation really well. I particularly enjoy Karl Urban as Bones.
		
Click to expand...

Thought Venom 2 wasn’t as good as the first but Harrelson was excellent. Didn’t seem like there was much of a story then just a fight at the end.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 6, 2021)

Springveldt said:



			Eternals. One of the poorer Marvel ones if I’m honest. Seemed to drag on at nearly 2 hours 40 minutes long.

@Lord Tyrion 10 other people in the screening with me and my daughter at 21:35 on opening night. Honestly, that Vue has to be losing so much money.
		
Click to expand...

21.35 showing. Were you there in your PJ's? Fair play, I rarely go to a film starting past 7.30 😄.

I know what you mean, it rarely seems busy. Let's hope running costs are low, I'd hate to lose it.

Disappointing write up. We are down to go on Wednesday to see it. I'll make sure I have an extra large bag of sweets to see me through.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Nov 6, 2021)

Nobody knows how to write a good NC-17 screenplay anymore.
Human civilization is obviously in rapid decline.

Remember when Brits had world renown actresses like Patsy Kensit?


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 6, 2021)

Watched Spotlight on Netflix last night. Very good film and very good performances by the actors.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 6, 2021)

Springveldt said:



			Eternals. One of the poorer Marvel ones if I’m honest. Seemed to drag on at nearly 2 hours 40 minutes long.

@Lord Tyrion 10 other people in the screening with me and my daughter at 21:35 on opening night. Honestly, that Vue has to be losing so much money.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't surprise me.. the whole concept of them doesn't seem that interesting

Before the MCU people knew of hulk, cap, iron and Spiderman 

How many had heard or liked the elementals?

More excited about Spiderman, then Dr strange than this


----------



## JamesR (Nov 6, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Nobody knows how to write a good NC-17 screenplay anymore.
Human civilization is obviously in rapid decline.

Remember when Brits had world renown actresses like Patsy Kensit?
		
Click to expand...

I’m trying to remember the last good Yank actress?

Hollywood seems to rely on Brits and Aussies, like Olivia Coleman and Kate Blanchet.
Was Catherine Hepburn the last good Septic?


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 7, 2021)

Together.

James McAvoy and Sharon Horgan as a couple who hate each other, trying to get through lockdown. Funny and moving in equal parts, very well written and two great performances. It's on the iPlayer.


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 7, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I’m trying to remember the last good Yank actress?

Hollywood seems to rely on Brits and Aussies, like Olivia Coleman and Kate Blanchet.
Was Catherine Hepburn the last good Septic?
		
Click to expand...

Meryl Streep?


----------



## JamesR (Nov 7, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			Meryl Streep?
		
Click to expand...

Massively overrated


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 7, 2021)

Took the boy to watch Eternals. Both of us enjoyed it as an introduction to the next phase of the MCU.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 8, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Massively overrated
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to join you in this, and sit waiting for the Oscar count and abuse . She looks as though she is putting in so much effort, it is tiring watching her. I prefer actors who make it seem natural, effortless.


----------



## Springveldt (Nov 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			21.35 showing. Were you there in your PJ's? Fair play, I rarely go to a film starting past 7.30 😄.

I know what you mean, it rarely seems busy. Let's hope running costs are low, I'd hate to lose it.

Disappointing write up. We are down to go on Wednesday to see it. I'll make sure I have an extra large bag of sweets to see me through.
		
Click to expand...

I did fall asleep at one point and my daughter stuck her elbow into me to wake me up. In my defence I had been up since 4:30am and it was after midnight when I nodded off for a minute or two. Don't think I missed anything important. 

Watched Bloodshot on Netflix, gash.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 9, 2021)

Infinite on Amazon. Absolutely garbage.

The big name actors in these films that the big streaming services are putting out, must be being paid week. I can’t remember any StS films being particularly good.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Nov 9, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I’m trying to remember the last good Yank actress?

Hollywood seems to rely on Brits and Aussies, like Olivia Coleman and Kate Blanchet.
Was Catherine Hepburn the last good Septic?
		
Click to expand...

I would go with Tuesday Weld.
[ Remember, I just tossed rose petals at Patsy Kensit! ]


----------



## Piece (Nov 9, 2021)

The Marksman. Liam Neeson film on Amazon. Not bad.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 10, 2021)

Army of Thieves, a prequel sort of to Army of the Dead. A reasonably enjoyable heist movie, not the worst way to spend a Saturday night. 

This weekend is Disney Plus day so lining up watching Shang Chi and the Jungle Cruise this weekend and as I have nothing much planned, may download The Suicide Squad as well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 10, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Army of Thieves, a prequel sort of to Army of the Dead. A reasonably enjoyable heist movie, not the worst way to spend a Saturday night.

This weekend is Disney Plus day so lining up watching *Shang Chi *and the* Jungle Cruise* this weekend and as I have nothing much planned, may download The Suicide Squad as well.
		
Click to expand...

I saw both of these at the cinema. Both really good fun. Proper pocorn films.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I saw both of these at the cinema. Both really good fun. Proper pocorn films.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds perfect for a lazy weekend. Disney Plus has proved pretty good value and to put both of these out to celebrate their anniversary as the same time as they come out on DVD is pretty decent.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 10, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Army of Thieves, a prequel sort of to Army of the Dead. A reasonably enjoyable heist movie, not the worst way to spend a Saturday night.

This weekend is Disney Plus day so lining up watching Shang Chi and the Jungle Cruise this weekend and as I have nothing much planned, may download The Suicide Squad as well.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t know this 👍🏻
Red Notice on Netflix this Friday aswell 😊


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 10, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Sounds perfect for a lazy weekend. Disney Plus has proved pretty good value and to put both of these out to celebrate their anniversary as the same time as they come out on DVD is pretty decent.
		
Click to expand...

If you’ve not seen Mike & Dave need wedding dates,give it a watch.
Disney+


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 10, 2021)

Eternals. Bad, it was so bad 😔. The lead had no personality, few of the characters made you care about them. The story I suspect is for comic aficionados only. As a film is was overlong, dull, lacking in character or interest. 

Considering how many films marvel have made it was a surprise that they had not had a complete duffer up to this point. That run has come to an end. Avoid.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Eternals. Bad, it was so bad 😔. The lead had no personality, few of the characters made you care about them. The story I suspect is for comic aficionados only. As a film is was overlong, dull, lacking in character or interest.

Considering how many films marvel have made it was a surprise that they had not had a complete duffer up to this point. That run has come to an end. Avoid.
		
Click to expand...

Considering nobody cared about the comics .. nobody even remembered them .. I am not surprised at all 

Always the way aswell oh you had someone super powerful could stop thanos. They did nothing 

It's like when Nolan wrote the dark Knight trilogy he made it clear when superman came out years later it was different universe or timeline as if superman was around that film would have been about 10 mins 

Oh you got a bomb? It's gone now. Your welcome


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Considering nobody cared about the comics .. nobody even remembered them .. I am not surprised at all

Always the way aswell oh you had someone super powerful could stop thanos. They did nothing

It's like when Nolan wrote the dark Knight trilogy he made it clear when superman came out years later it was different universe or timeline as if superman was around that film would have been about 10 mins

Oh you got a bomb? It's gone now. Your welcome
		
Click to expand...

Haha, yeah I even saw in the trailer they put a throwaway line in blagging it. "Why didn't you stop Thanos?" "We were ordered not to interfere blah blah" Whatever mate.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, yeah I even saw in the trailer they put a throwaway line in blagging in. "Why didn't you stop Thanos?" "We were ordered not to interfere blah blah" Whatever mate.
		
Click to expand...

I mean I will watch it eventually but I won't be rushing 

Loads of people are like we'll guardians didn't look good.. difference is that was a good comic and had humour

This looks pony ..


----------



## GB72 (Nov 11, 2021)

I am a comic fan and hte Eternals does not even appeal to me. Marvel are a bit stuck at the moment. Comics as a whole (certainly in the family friendly category) are pretty similar and so Marvel are faced with keeping producing what they have been or try some of the more out there stuff, which is never going to have a wide appeal. They are even running out of new, mainstream, characters that will resonate with the general public. 

If the next phase of films are not as big, I can see a rush to get the X-Men and Fantastic Four up and running.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 11, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I am a comic fan and hte Eternals does not even appeal to me. Marvel are a bit stuck at the moment. Comics as a whole (certainly in the family friendly category) are pretty similar and so Marvel are faced with keeping producing what they have been or try some of the more out there stuff, which is never going to have a wide appeal. They are even running out of new, mainstream, characters that will resonate with the general public.

If the next phase of films are not as big, I can see a rush to get the X-Men and Fantastic Four up and running.
		
Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			I am a comic fan and hte Eternals does not even appeal to me. Marvel are a bit stuck at the moment. Comics as a whole (certainly in the family friendly category) are pretty similar and so Marvel are faced with keeping producing what they have been or try some of the more out there stuff, which is never going to have a wide appeal. They are even running out of new, mainstream, characters that will resonate with the general public.

If the next phase of films are not as big, I can see a rush to get the X-Men and Fantastic Four up and running.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah this is exactly my way of thinking 

They did well with iron man.. a proper b side comic they transformed him into the main hero .. annoyed me a bit 

However eternals? ... Yawn


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I mean I will watch it eventually but I won't be rushing

Loads of people are like we'll guardians didn't look good.. difference is that was a good comic and had humour

This looks pony ..
		
Click to expand...

Guardians is an example of how you take a group of characters from scratch, mould them together, add a story, make a great film. Eternals is quite the opposite. Whoever wrote or directed Eternals should be made to sit and watch Guardians on loop for 48 hours to show them exactly where they went wrong.

The Bollywood Eternal and his valet, his own description, could join Guardians. The rest are for the bin.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Yeah this is exactly my way of thinking

They did well with iron man.. a proper b side comic they transformed him into the main hero .. annoyed me a bit

However eternals? ... Yawn
		
Click to expand...

The other thing is that, unlike other franchises, they are trying to produce 3 or 4 films a year, just too many as ,though the characters differ, the subject matter is oftern very similar. Not sure where I would go from here. Actually enjoying the TV series more than the films at the moment. Interesting to see how Hawkeye starts off in a couple of weeks.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 11, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The other thing is that, unlike other franchises, they are trying to produce 3 or 4 films a year, just too many as ,though the characters differ, the subject matter is oftern very similar. Not sure where I would go from here. Actually enjoying the TV series more than the films at the moment. Interesting to see how Hawkeye starts off in a couple of weeks.
		
Click to expand...

And Spiderman returns ... Etc 

They launched the ring guy 

Why on earth try this rubbish? We got Dr strange etc


----------



## GB72 (Nov 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			And Spiderman returns ... Etc

They launched the ring guy

Why on earth try this rubbish? We got Dr strange etc
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, not really sure why they are even trying with this stuff, did they not learn when the Inhumans tanked. Then again, this may just be build up to something else to come later. 

Not sure how to feel about the next Spiderman film. Interesting to bring in the previous iterations and bad guys from other franchise attempts but part of me feels that this may be jumping the shark.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 11, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Agreed, not really sure why they are even trying with this stuff, did they not learn when the Inhumans tanked. Then again, this may just be build up to something else to come later.

Not sure how to feel about the next Spiderman film. Interesting to bring in the previous iterations and bad guys from other franchise attempts but part of me feels that this may be jumping the shark.
		
Click to expand...

And for anyone who has not seen it, the animated Spiderman film is on terrestrial TV this week I think. Forget that it is animated, best Marvel film in years (I know it was a Sony one, but Marvel Characters).


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 11, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Agreed, not really sure why they are even trying with this stuff, did they not learn when the Inhumans tanked. Then again, this may just be build up to something else to come later.

Not sure how to feel about the next Spiderman film. Interesting to bring in the previous iterations and bad guys from other franchise attempts but part of me feels that this may be jumping the shark.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I'm looking forward to it

Opening the multiverse is more of where it should be going rather than trying to launch eternals


----------



## GB72 (Nov 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Personally I'm looking forward to it

Opening the multiverse is more of where it should be going rather than trying to launch eternals
		
Click to expand...

Will certainly still watch it, it may be the film that gets me back to the cinema as still a little nervous about it. 

That said, Ghostbusters Afterlife may get me back there first.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Haven't seen the Eternals yet but did finally watch Shang-Chi last night and found it very so-so. One of the poorer MCU movies. Didn't hate it but found it just so formulaic.

Agree they need to get the FF and X-Men in there but they've been so poorly done in the past that it's going to be real challenge to do them justice and remove that baggage.

Moon Knight series looks promising and I keep hearing rumours they're going to bring DD and the Kingpin from the Netflix series into the MCU. Hope that pans out.
		
Click to expand...

If you found Shang-Chi so-so then really don't bother with The Eternals. I'm on a mission to save people from the misery I endured watching it 😁.

Eternals is a poor mans Shang-Chi (I actually enjoyed Shang-Chi to be fair)


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 14, 2021)

2021 film Finch staring Tom Hanks a dog and a robot. A bit slow and nothing too exciting but well worth watching to the end.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2021)

We watched Red Notice over the weekend. As an action comedy it was obviously far-fetched and completely ridiculous, with plenty of plot holes and a twist that makes you go "oooooooh... wait, what?" But I'm a fan of Reynolds and The Rock so it was still a good laugh.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We watched Red Notice over the weekend. As an action comedy it was obviously far-fetched and completely ridiculous, with plenty of plot holes and a twist that makes you go "oooooooh... wait, what?" But I'm a fan of Reynolds and The Rock so it was still a good laugh.
		
Click to expand...

Watched this last night and thought it was awful.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 22, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Haven't seen the Eternals yet but did finally watch Shang-Chi last night and found it very so-so. One of the poorer MCU movies. Didn't hate it but found it just so formulaic.

Agree they need to get the FF and X-Men in there but they've been so poorly done in the past that it's going to be real challenge to do them justice and remove that baggage.

Moon Knight series looks promising and I keep hearing rumours they're going to bring DD and the Kingpin from the Netflix series into the MCU. Hope that pans out.
		
Click to expand...


Rumour is strong that DD is in the new Spiderman film (though just as Matt Murdoch to start). Kingpin will be in the new Hawkeye series starting on Wednesday.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 22, 2021)

Finally watched The Suicide Squard last night. Cannot remember how it was recived at the time but I really enjoyed it. Basically an 18 rated Guardians of the Galaxy but James Gunn does that so well. Hoping he can do another one of these once Guardians finishes after the third film. Looking forward to the Peacemaker TV show now.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2021)

Tried to watch No Time To Die last night but both me and the missus fell asleep about half way through.
Proper snooze fest of a film 💤😴🛏


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 24, 2021)

Ghostbusters, mixed reviews. My wife thought it was meh, I enjoyed it more. Slow to get going but enjoyable once it does. Plenty of nostalgic nods to the original films which will satisfy the older viewer, it did me anyway. 

A 7.5 out of 10 from me, 6 out of 10 from my wife.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 25, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Watched this last night and thought it was awful.
		
Click to expand...

I quite like both Reynolds and Johnson, so was looking forward to this. Hugely disappointing.


----------



## Piece (Nov 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Tried to watch No Time To Die last night but both me and the missus fell asleep about half way through.
Proper snooze fest of a film 💤😴🛏
		
Click to expand...

Did you rent over streaming? If so, can I ask £££?


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 25, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			I quite like both Reynolds and Johnson, so was looking forward to this. Hugely disappointing.
		
Click to expand...

while not the best film in the world, i though it was a pretty decent stocking filler and well worth watching given the lack of options in the film world


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Did you rent over streaming? If so, can I ask £££?
		
Click to expand...

*ahem* Firestick *cough*


----------



## Piece (Nov 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			*ahem* Firestick *cough*
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 25, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			I quite like both Reynolds and Johnson, so was looking forward to this. Hugely disappointing.
		
Click to expand...

Watchable,but yeah disappointing.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 25, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Finally watched The Suicide Squard last night. Cannot remember how it was recived at the time but I really enjoyed it. Basically an 18 rated Guardians of the Galaxy but James Gunn does that so well. Hoping he can do another one of these once Guardians finishes after the third film. Looking forward to the Peacemaker TV show now.
		
Click to expand...

Birds of prey is worth a watch.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 25, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Birds of prey is worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

That was OK, thing The Suicide Squad is the best DC Fiilm for a while. I enjoyed the 4 hour Snyder cut of Justice League and I do not mind Man of Steel but that was probably the best since the Dark Knight trilogy and James Gunn does that type of film so well.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 25, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Watchable,but yeah disappointing.
		
Click to expand...

Like many Netflix originals, then can get the talent on board but just cannot seem to get the prime scripts yet. Only a matter of time though as it is the only way forward. With pretty much every film and TV company having their own streaming service, you need your own product to ensure content. 

I can see Sky being in some serious issues soon. As deals expire, they are simply going to be starved for films for Sky Cinema and shows for Sky Atlantic as they become exclusive on other streaming services (the lack of Marvel and Disney films already must be a big hit). Think their relationship with Warner Bros is about all that is keeping them relevant at the moment.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 1, 2021)

Just watching True Romance. If there is  a better scene than with Dennis Hopper and Christopher Walken in the caravan I am yet to see it. Pure class - and the film as a whole is one of the best


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 2, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Just watching True Romance. If there is  a better scene than with Dennis Hopper and Christopher Walken in the caravan I am yet to see it. Pure class - and the film as a whole is one of the best
		
Click to expand...

In my top 10 films and very underrated/ missed by many. A superb film all round.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 2, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Tried to watch No Time To Die last night but both me and the missus fell asleep about half way through.
Proper snooze fest of a film 💤😴🛏
		
Click to expand...

Finally saw it at the weekend, thought it was pretty good.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 3, 2021)

Just watched the last duel, enjoyed it but can't say too much without spoiling it ☹️


----------



## JamesR (Dec 4, 2021)

Watching Anon, with Clive Owen. 
Dystopian police whodunnit, where the police can hack into people’s mind’s eye.

Very good & different


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 4, 2021)

GB72 said:



			And for anyone who has not seen it, the animated Spiderman film is on terrestrial TV this week I think. Forget that it is animated, best Marvel film in years (I know it was a Sony one, but Marvel Characters).
		
Click to expand...

Can’t find it on terrestrial?  Day/channel?


----------



## GB72 (Dec 4, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Can’t find it on terrestrial?  Day/channel?
		
Click to expand...

Film 4 Google says next on December 19th at 6.45


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 5, 2021)

Watched Red Notice last night. I know it's been panned by some people but I thought it was good light-hearted fun.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 5, 2021)

Mysteries of the Devil's Triangles , made in 2021, really bad amateurish rubbish.
 I can't believe I actually watched till the end, it was so bad it was comical.  
It took me back to my childhood watching Flash Gordon and Emperor Ming way back in the 50s  , in black & white of course.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 5, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Mysteries of the Devil's Triangles , made in 2021, really bad amateurish rubbish.
 I can't believe I actually watched till the end, it was so bad it was comical.  
It took me back to my childhood watching Flash Gordon and Emperor Ming way back in the 50s  , in black & white of course.
		
Click to expand...

Flash Gordon with Buster Crabbe was fabulous. I remember watching it, repeats I'm afraid 😄, as a kid in school holidays. Happy memories.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Flash Gordon with Buster Crabbe was fabulous. I remember watching it, repeats I'm afraid 😄, as a kid in school holidays. Happy memories.
		
Click to expand...

We would go every Saturday morning to the cinema to watch him. Every week it ended the same with him hanging on precariously from a cliff or a plane by his finger tips.
 Next week he'd managed to recover


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 6, 2021)

Watched "Once" on Netflix. Story about a busker and a street hawker in Dublin. Can't say it was great, but it was oddly compelling, both me and mrs wedge said the same, we wanted to stop but thought something more would happen. The female lead was pretty good, but the main bloke had a really "whiney" singing voice at times, don't watch it before bed or the ear worms will have his song going on and on in your head nearly as much as it goes on and on, on screen. It's a love story of sorts and doesn't end up the way you expect it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 10, 2021)

Villan on Netflix, certainly low budget but enjoyed it anyway


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 11, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Villan on Netflix, certainly low budget but enjoyed it anyway
		
Click to expand...

agree. I like Craig Fairbrass in this and some of the Essex Boys stories.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 13, 2021)

Wrath of Man on Amazon Prime. Jason Statham and Guy Ritchie, you know what to expect.


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 13, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Just watched the last duel, enjoyed it but can't say too much without spoiling it ☹️
		
Click to expand...

Watched it over the weekend and also found it very enjoyable. Fair to say without spoiling that its worth watching for the fight scene of the duel itself as it's really well made.


----------



## Old Colner (Dec 13, 2021)

Watched The Unforgivable, starring Sandra Bullock over the weekend, was very enjoyable, good storyline and well acted and a little twist towards the end, the best from Netflix I have seen.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 15, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Wrath of Man on Amazon Prime. Jason Statham and Guy Ritchie, you know what to expect.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it and enjoyed it but I like this type of film 😁


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 16, 2021)

Born a Champion 2021, worth a watch, especially if you liked the Karate Kid and Rocky films


----------



## Piece (Dec 19, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Just watched it and enjoyed it but I like this type of film 😁
		
Click to expand...

That was much better than I was expecting 😎


----------



## GB72 (Dec 19, 2021)

Ron's Gone Wrong. Yes a kids animated film but quite funny with a surprisingly strong message about kids and the use of social media


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 19, 2021)

A boy called Christmas ( wife enjoyed it) and national lampoon's Xmas vacation last night ( NB must watch the Fletch films again).
My turn, Die Hard on now 😁


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 19, 2021)

No Way Home. A very enjoyable addition to the recent Spider-Man movies.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2021)

Saw the new Spiderman film. Can't say much without spoiling but I found it a bit cheesy to be honest, too much focus on giving nods to the fans rather than making the story work.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 19, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			A boy called Christmas ( wife enjoyed it) and national lampoon's Xmas vacation last night ( NB must watch the *Fletch* films again).
My turn, Die Hard on now 😁
		
Click to expand...

Good call on Fletch, always enjoy them


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 19, 2021)

The Unforgivable on Netflix with Sandra Bullock  [my wife's favourite actress ] worth a watch but keep the tissues handy


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 19, 2021)

After the disgusting Patriots game, I watched an NC17 flick on Netflix about ancient Korean (I think) royalty.
Fortunately, I fell asleep and woke up to color bars or something at around 3AM.


----------



## Piece (Dec 19, 2021)

Red Notice. Not bad, some funny bits.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 19, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			After the disgusting Patriots game, I watched an NC17 flick on Netflix about ancient Korean (I think) royalty.
Fortunately, I fell asleep and woke up to color bars or something at around 3AM.
		
Click to expand...

No stars ? lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2021)

https://fb.watch/a0B--1y10n/


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 20, 2021)

Body cam, Netflix, utter cobblers, lasted 40 minutes before aborting.


----------



## larmen (Dec 20, 2021)

Finally caught up on the new Bond movie.
Managed to stay absolutely spoiler free until now.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 22, 2021)

An American werewolf in London. Not seen it for ages 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Miller (Dec 22, 2021)

I watched Dune at the cinema.  Watching it at home will be a very poor substitution unless you have a huge TV and a sound system costing more than £10K.

I was surprised that my other half wanted to watch Elf the other day (she normally likes to watch crap).  Was good seeing it again.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 22, 2021)

new Spiderman at teh cinema. Saw fantastic reviews on IMDB - but thought was average


----------



## Miller (Dec 22, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			new Spiderman at teh cinema. Saw fantastic reviews on IMDB - but thought was average
		
Click to expand...

My BIL said it was good, so I'll got to the Everyman to see it tomorrow.  I'm not expecting Dune levels of awesome, but it'll get me out of the house for a few hours.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 22, 2021)

Old Colner said:



			Watched The Unforgivable, starring Sandra Bullock over the weekend, was very enjoyable, good storyline and well acted and a little twist towards the end, the best from Netflix I have seen.
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was pretty dull and depressing tbh. 

Watched Kate the other night, also on Netflix. Daft plot but very enjoyable if a bit gory.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 22, 2021)

The Hunt.
Worth a watch.


----------



## Piece (Dec 22, 2021)

Cosmos. Small budget mini sci-fi on Amazon Prime. Not bad.


----------



## sweaty sock (Dec 23, 2021)

Nobody.

This is what the loved up family man James Bond would actually have ended up like.

Installed as one of my all time favourites, especially as I put it on without knowing qnything about it.

Hilarious.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 23, 2021)

The battle of the river plate 

On the beeb now. 

Absolute cracker still. Bravo Zulu!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 23, 2021)

The Power Of The Dog on Netflix.
A slow burner and not for everyone but I really enjoyed it, the ending was superb, very Hitchcock esque.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 23, 2021)

Rocky 1V , can't believe I actually watched it again


----------



## GB72 (Dec 24, 2021)

Midnight said:



			An American werewolf in London. Not seen it for ages 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

Got a slaughtered lamb pub hoodie for my birthday. Cracking film


----------



## Mike79 (Dec 24, 2021)

Greyhound on AppleTV… pretty intense but a good movie


----------



## Midnight (Dec 24, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Got a slaughtered lamb pub hoodie for my birthday. Cracking film
		
Click to expand...


You gave good taste mate 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾

I had forgotten how much I love this film, special effects are out of date, but back in the day they were cutting edge. 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Piece (Dec 24, 2021)

Encounter. On Amazon Prime. Meh.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 24, 2021)

New bond film downloaded and ready for Xmas day


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 24, 2021)

Don't  Look Up. Netflix and all star cast. If turkey's did Christmas. I am so bored I may have to open another bottle of champagne!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 25, 2021)

So far this Christmas...Home Alone, Paddington 1 and 2, A Boy Called Christmas, Miracle on 34th Street, Deck the Halls and right now...White Christmas.


----------



## Piece (Dec 25, 2021)

GB72 said:



			New bond film downloaded and ready for Xmas day
		
Click to expand...

Same. Just watched it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Same. Just watched it.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the matrix is available from the usual sources


----------



## Midnight (Dec 25, 2021)

Watched Flash Gordon, again not seen it on a while 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 25, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Apparently the matrix is available from the usual sources
		
Click to expand...

Have decided to watch the other 3 again first 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 25, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Have decided to watch the other 3 again first 👍
		
Click to expand...

Ooof good luck with that, 2 and 3 are awful, the new one isn’t supposed to be much better 😬


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Ooof good luck with that, 2 and 3 are awful, the new one isn’t supposed to be much better 😬
		
Click to expand...

Probably why I can't remember them


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 25, 2021)

Papillon re make, very good


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 25, 2021)

After Love 2021, a slow moving sentimental nothing too exiting drama but worth a watch .


----------



## DaveR (Dec 25, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Don't  Look Up. Netflix and all star cast. If turkey's did Christmas. I am so bored I may have to open another bottle of champagne!
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it. Clearly an anti Trump parody endorsed by the fact that all the main stars hate him. In a way it's quite funny/disturbing how it all revolves around greed and stupidity.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 25, 2021)

DaveR said:



			Just watched it. Clearly an anti Trump parody endorsed by the fact that all the main stars hate him. In a way it's quite funny/disturbing how it all revolves around greed and stupidity.
		
Click to expand...

I got bored and gave up. Don't mind the political messages but just thought it was really boring


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 25, 2021)

The Whole Nine Yards, on Netflix. 21 years old and still enjoyable. 

Office Christmas Party, also on Netflix. Stupid in parts, predictable, but also quite amusing.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 25, 2021)

White House Down, typical USA crash bang wallop hoooraah type affair.
And possibly the worst ending to a film ever 🙈


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 25, 2021)

So far we’ve watched

Home Alone 1 (classic) to 4, but not the new one yet.
Gremlins - classic
Die Hard - classic
2021 Suicide Squad, daft as a brush
Law Abiding Citizen - bloody good
No Way Home - great spidey movie 
Don’t look up - Amusing pee take of Trump and some of his support. Probably quite accurate too


----------



## Miller (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy Gilmore.

The child in me will always enjoy this one.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 26, 2021)

The Day of the Jackal - the original with Edward Fox. Still enjoyable even though made in 1973.


----------



## larmen (Dec 26, 2021)

Encarto. The new Disney movie. Not sure it has the same quality as previous ones.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 26, 2021)

larmen said:



			Encarto. The new Disney movie. Not sure it has the same quality as previous ones.
		
Click to expand...

Forgot we watched that. It was terrible.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 27, 2021)

Red Notice on Netflix, absolutely awful film. Some actors out there making a serious living by trotting out complete piles of stinking poo 💩


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Red Notice on Netflix, absolutely awful film. Some actors out there making a serious living by trotting out complete piles of stinking poo 💩
		
Click to expand...

The quality control on Netflix films simply doesn't exist. They are chucking loads of money at them but it is all going on big names, car chases and explosions, not enough on scripts. A real missed oppurtunity. 

Biggest beneficiary of the Netflix pot has to be Ryan Reynolds. I like him but boy has he turned out some tosh for them.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 27, 2021)

It’s been out a while, but don’t bother with the remake of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory with Jonny Depp.
Despite special effects in films, it’s absolutely horrendous. It’s not a patch on the original with Gene Wilder that holds such nostalgic value.
At times, they should leave well alone.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 27, 2021)

The Last Bus with Timothy Spall.

Pinched the true story of a Cornwall couple who planned to travel from Lands End to JOG on their bus pass but went ballistic when they found out their English bus pass was not valid in Scotland.
Quite a funny story up here due to the couples attitude to Scotland.

Different slant on the film with quite a good story line.
Mostly filmed in Scotland so pretty low budget.
Decent watch for the auld yins.
Interesting to see our local harbour at Dunure portrayed as Lands End.
It was also used in Outlander.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 29, 2021)

Finally got around to watching the last couple of hours of No Time To Die after falling asleep during the last attempt. 
Blimey what a snooze fest, no wonder we both nodded off last time 😆
Probably 45 minutes to an hour too long, baggy as hell and just naff.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2021)

Just back from watching Spiderman No way home.
Enjoyed it & now understand how his aunt became younger & Hot 😂


----------



## Piece (Dec 29, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Finally got around to watching the last couple of hours of No Time To Die after falling asleep during the last attempt.
Blimey what a snooze fest, no wonder we both nodded off last time 😆
Probably 45 minutes to an hour too long, baggy as hell and just naff.
		
Click to expand...

I also didn’t think it was that great too. Disappointing considering the hype, imho.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

Anyone seen The Kings Man yet? I don't feel it's fair to infect other cinemagoers with my cold so I'm going to hold off until next week. Excited for it so hope it's good.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 29, 2021)

Just back from The King's Man. Thoroughly enjoyed it. I can see a series of films following on from this one as they chart the evolution of the agency from the 1920s onwards


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

If people want to start a new thread for this then I will do but the number of posters in this thread is not excessive so maybe we can incorporate it I here.

Pick your own categories or use mine:

2021 Films

Favourite: Dune. Didn't expect it but really enjoyed it.
Honourable mention to Black Widow

Worst : Eternals. Bad, really bad

Most Disappointing: No Time to Die. I was so excited for this but left the cinema flat. Such a disappointment 

Nicest surprise: Copshop, Gérard Butler. Well worth a viewing. 

Best Performance: Florence Pugh in Black Widow. Absolutely stole the film.

Worst Performance: Gemma Chan, Eternals. Pure wood


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 29, 2021)

Piece said:



			I also didn’t think it was that great too. Disappointing considering the hype, imho.
		
Click to expand...

I think people were too scared to pan it when it was first released as it was his final Bond film.
Have to say, he’s been one of the worst Bonds ever.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 29, 2021)

Castle Falls - low budget directed and staring Dolph Lungren with Scott Adkins, who is always a god watch. It is a 5.1 rating, which is about right. Harmless B-grade stocking filler - worth watching if you like the normal Scott Adkins stuff

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt11377298/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0


----------



## Piece (Dec 30, 2021)

Gravity in 3D. ✔👍


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2021)

The new matrix 

Enjoyed it ..

Wouldn't rush to watch again mind


----------



## Dando (Dec 30, 2021)

Sat and watched “don’t look up” on Netflix.

Apart from Jennifer Lawrence it was shite


----------



## Lump (Dec 30, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			The new matrix

Enjoyed it ..

Wouldn't rush to watch again mind
		
Click to expand...

It’s really bad. Should have left it alone.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2021)

Lump said:



			It’s really bad. Should have left it alone.
		
Click to expand...

Should have left it after Matrix 1


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2021)

Gunpowder milkshake (sky cinema)
Worth a watch.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2021)

Lump said:



			It’s really bad. Should have left it alone.
		
Click to expand...

Dunno it was ok, had some good bits .. NPH was very good


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Should have left it after Matrix 1
		
Click to expand...

Matrix 2 is very underrated


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Matrix 2 is very underrated
		
Click to expand...

I thought matrix 1 was brilliant,really struggled with 2,& 3 🤯


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			I thought matrix 1 was brilliant,really struggled with 2,& 3 🤯
		
Click to expand...

2 built on 1 a bit and developed neo as the one 

3 just was trying to pass off the Bible as science fiction


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 30, 2021)

The Good Liar, on Amazon Prime. Very good film with excellent performances from both Helen Mirren and Ian McKellen, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 30, 2021)

The wrath of man. Jason Staham. Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2021)

Just watched two crackers that happened to be on ITV2. Back to the Future 3 followed by Mean Girls. Both fantastic.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 30, 2021)

The Back to The Future films are ones that I have to put on when I see them on my planner


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 1, 2022)

Knives out.
Different,but really enjoyed it.
Sky Cinema.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 1, 2022)

Just back from watchng the new Ghostbusters, great fun really enjoyed it


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 2, 2022)

The Last Bus. Superb film with a fantastic performance by Tim Spall, really enjoyed it even though it did bring a few tears.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 3, 2022)

Silent hours on Netflix, broken up by my not so silent snores 😴😴😴😴😴


----------



## rulefan (Jan 3, 2022)

Dando said:



			“don’t look up” on Netflix.

A great satire

Click to expand...


----------



## SyR (Jan 3, 2022)

A new film for 2021 I watched was "Open" on prime video. Although the theme is golf, people who don't know much about golf can enjoy it. It features just three people and is dialogue heavy, but it's wonderfully put together and beautifully filmed. The actor who plays the golfer also has a decent swing, which is always a plus point for a golf movie!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			Sat and watched “don’t look up” on Netflix.

Apart from Jennifer Lawrence it was shite
		
Click to expand...

I found it interesting, puzzling and scary. Like a modern Oh What A Lovely War.
The female Trump style president was superbly played by Meryl Streep.


----------



## sweaty sock (Jan 4, 2022)

Saw new Matrix - like a compilation of all the bad bits from the previous 3 films.  Its was almost as if the director and writers didnt want to make it so made it as bad a possible under protest.

New west side story - Awesome (if you like the original).  Actor who plays Riff was perfect.  Dancing and singing better than original.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 4, 2022)

Concussion- excellent film


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 5, 2022)

Watched _Saving Private Ryan_ last night, first time.  What a great film, though a tough watch, especially first 20mins. Had me reflecting on how much as a country we actually do owe the people of the USA, despite any views we might hold these days.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 5, 2022)

Spent some of this afternoon watching Salmon Fishing in The Yemen...never seen it, not bad at all.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 5, 2022)

The Gentlemen. The most Guy Ritchiery, Guy Ritchie film I’ve seen in a while. Really enjoyed it. Hugh Grant was brilliant in it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 6, 2022)

SyR said:



			A new film for 2021 I watched was "Open" on prime video. Although the theme is golf, people who don't know much about golf can enjoy it. It features just three people and is dialogue heavy, but it's wonderfully put together and beautifully filmed. The actor who plays the golfer also has a decent swing, which is always a plus point for a golf movie!
		
Click to expand...

Watched this last night, it was a fairly short film at 70 mins but quite enjoyable.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 7, 2022)

Just watched Don’t Look Up, much much better than reviews suggest, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2022)

A film called 14 Peaks got mentioned somewhere on here recently, my word what a film, must watch imo.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2022)

We went to see the King's Man. Big fan of the original Kingsman, and the second wasn't as good but still decent, still had high hopes for this prequal. It was good but different to the others, there was far less humour really. Still bits of silliness in the action scenes and stuff. Ralph Fiennes is always good too. Mostly enjoyable but it felt kind of long as it lurches from one bit to another.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 9, 2022)

Just finished watching Official secrets with Keira Knightly. What an excellent film about the legality of the Iraq war. And whistleblowing. Don’t get me started on Tony Blair 🤬


----------



## IainP (Jan 11, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Finally got round to watching Contagion, scary how true it became.😵

...
		
Click to expand...

Watched Contagion tonight, I had watched it a long time ago.
Internet guy 😮


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 12, 2022)

The King's Man. Enjoyable, very thoughtful, not what I expected at times. Definite signs of past Kingsman films but not a carbon copy by any means. 

Both Ralph Fiennes and Rhys Ifans were superb, their fight scene a real highlight.


----------



## Piece (Jan 12, 2022)

Quiet Place II. Follow on from the first, not quite as good. The aliens are top notch though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 12, 2022)

Piece said:



			Quiet Place II. Follow on from the first, not quite as good. The aliens are top notch though.
		
Click to expand...

They're so nasty and so fast! Did you see how their feet destroy what they land on, never mind the wanton murder...proper nasty.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 12, 2022)

Piece said:



			Quiet Place II. Follow on from the first, not quite as good. The aliens are top notch though.
		
Click to expand...

Got that one lined up for the weekend. Having a proper relaxing weekend of films, lining up that, the new Ghostbusters and the Eternals on Disney plus (yes I know how bad some think it is but I have seen all the others so why stop now)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 12, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Got that one lined up for the weekend. Having a proper relaxing weekend of films, lining up that, the new Ghostbusters and the Eternals on Disney plus (*yes I know how bad some think it is but I have seen all the others so why stop now)*

Click to expand...

You might want to re-visit that quote after you have seen it


----------



## GB72 (Jan 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You might want to re-visit that quote after you have seen it 

Click to expand...

Fair piiunt but if nothing else I can pick up on the points that may run in to future marvel films.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 12, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Fair piiunt but if nothing else I can pick up on the points that may run in to future marvel films.
		
Click to expand...

All very true. There are so many links that you daren't miss a film just in case.

Go in with the lowest of expectations and maybe you will be pleasantly surprised. If nothing else Kumali Najiani is great fun in it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2022)

Just watched Don't Look Up. Found it funny but also quite depressing in a 'too close for comfort' type way.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 14, 2022)

Piece said:



			Quiet Place II. Follow on from the first, not quite as good. The aliens are top notch though.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it.
Decent enough


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2022)

The Protégé on Amazon Prime. Yeah not bad


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 16, 2022)

Blood and Glory.
Film about the British concentration camps during the Boer war and the beginnings of the Springboks.
Weird mix but brutally watchable.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 16, 2022)

Land - showing on Sky. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## larmen (Jan 16, 2022)

Hunt for Red October

ticks all the boxes.
Older Sean Connery 
Submarines


----------



## Rooter (Jan 20, 2022)

Another for 'Don't look up' on Netflix. I like it!! A very very interesting and close to the bone storyline, a few silly sidelines for me, but overall 7/10. worth 2 hrs of my time! I enjoyed it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 23, 2022)

A rarity - two films this weekend on Sky and watched them both all the way through. Nobody and Supernova...both pretty good.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 23, 2022)

Save the Cinema
What my other half calls "A wee jolly".
A nice, pleasant, heartwarming film.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 23, 2022)

Run All Night
Another formulaic Liam Neeson action film which my missus seems to like watching, but the basic plot line and ending you can guess before you even watch the film. Not for me.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 23, 2022)

Hard Times, on Netflix. Daft and lame, but amusing.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 24, 2022)

Enjoyed Ghostbusters Afterlife. Thought it was a fitting tribute to those no longer with us without being OTT in that regard, finished off the plot of this film whilst leaving some room at the end for a new team of Ghostbusters in the future. 

Also enjoyed Nobody as a decent Friday night film that is not going to tax the brain too much.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jan 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You might want to re-visit that quote after you have seen it 

Click to expand...

Totally true.  I love a Marvel film but even though I had low expectations of Eternals, I lasted an hour - so bad.  It looked brilliant but no character development, so you didn't really care about any of them and the story felt very badly cobbled together (not surprising when you find out that there were 4 co-writers).


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 27, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			A rarity - two films this weekend on Sky and watched them both all the way through. Nobody and Supernova...both pretty good.
		
Click to expand...

I watched 'Nobody ' this week. A really enjoyable watch if you like the goody verses the baddies gangster films. Relay fast paced thriller once it gets going.


----------



## ADB (Jan 27, 2022)

Watched Hell or High Water with The Dude in it, quite liked it - no dip and entertaining


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 1, 2022)

Xtreme - just out on Netflix. Spanish action, revenge flick. Surpringly decent


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 3, 2022)

The Invisible Man [ Netflix ]  looks a bit different if you haven't seen him before , worth a watch.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 4, 2022)

Watched Belfast last night. the young ld was very good. Also The House of Gucci tonight but Mrs 3OTT understood I wanted to watch the end of The Footie.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 5, 2022)

Juniper 2021, for us golden oldies. A grandson stuck with looking after his old rocker alcoholic grandma, easy to watch slow moving drama.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 6, 2022)

The Father - too sad but a great watch.

French Exit - not bad, with a few chuckles!


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 6, 2022)

Watched Palm Springs last night, a very enjoyable stuck in a time loop rom com. (Not as good as Groundhog Hog day but what is?)
Got Andy Samberg from Brooklyn nine nine  and Cristin Milioti in it. Recommended.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 6, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Watched Palm Springs last night, a very enjoyable stuck in a time loop rom com. (Not as good as Groundhog Hog day but what is?)
Got Andy Samberg from Brooklyn nine nine  and Cristin Milioti in it. Recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the missus and I both loved this film.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 6, 2022)

Belfast.  Very good indeed.  Lots of laugh out loud moments tempered with sadness and lots of Irish wisdom (and before the pedants and the professionally offended start, that's a compliment; I find the Irish take on life both amusing & insightful).  Only warning is that if you're not a Van Morrison fan the soundtrack will not appeal to you.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 6, 2022)

Blow Dry. A fun, quirky comedy that I found out about after watching a documentary about Alan Rickman.  Not your normal comedy, but fun nonetheless. I even enjoyed the closing titles. Well worth watching.


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 7, 2022)

Watched Silver Linings Playbook last week. Bit older, 2012, with Bradley Cooper, Jennifer Lawrence and Robert DeNiro. I thought it was really good, it was also a rare film that I watched through rather than get side-tracked by Candy Crush out of boredom. Wasn't surprised afterwards when I found out that it had been nominated for 8 Academy Awards.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Watched Palm Springs last night, a very enjoyable stuck in a time loop rom com. (Not as good as Groundhog Hog day but what is?)
Got Andy Samberg from Brooklyn nine nine  and Cristin Milioti in it. Recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it,enjoyed it 👍🏻


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			The Invisible Man [ Netflix ]  looks a bit different if you haven't seen him before , worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t like it 😬
Thought the Kevin Bacon one was better.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Watched Silver Linings Playbook last week. Bit older, 2012, with Bradley Cooper, Jennifer Lawrence and Robert DeNiro. I thought it was really good, it was also a rare film that I watched through rather than get side-tracked by Candy Crush out of boredom. Wasn't surprised afterwards when I found out that it had been nominated for 8 Academy Awards.
		
Click to expand...

Another absolute classic film 👌


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Watched Silver Linings Playbook last week. Bit older, 2012, with Bradley Cooper, Jennifer Lawrence and Robert DeNiro. I thought it was really good, it was also a rare film that I watched through rather than get side-tracked by Candy Crush out of boredom. Wasn't surprised afterwards when I found out that it had been nominated for 8 Academy Awards.
		
Click to expand...

Added this to my list,never heard of it 👍🏻


----------



## rulefan (Feb 8, 2022)

Just watched Fracture with Anthony Hopkins & Ryan Gosling. Great story with brilliant twist at the end.


----------



## Dando (Feb 9, 2022)

after seeing reports that Netflix had pulled it twice i watched "the hunt." After about 10 minutes i realised that i had watched it on Sky last year


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 9, 2022)

Last minute compare the meerkat 2 for 1 at the picture. Watched Belfast and completely loved it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 12, 2022)

Hitmans wife’s bodyguard.
If you liked the first you’ll like this.
Salma Hayek is brilliant in it.


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 13, 2022)

Enjoyed Unchartered, despite it being a poor-mans Indiana Jones rip off. Decent action/adventure that requires little investment nor knowledge of the game franchise. 

Encanto. Finally watched it with my 9 year old. No idea how many times she must have seen it but she sang every word. We missed this at the cinema (I’d never heard of it until she asked me to set it up on Disneyplus a few weeks ago) but it was decent.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			after seeing reports that Netflix had pulled it twice i watched "the hunt." After about 10 minutes i realised that i had watched it on Sky last year
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it, not sure why….. was it supposed to be a comedy?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 13, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Enjoyed Unchartered, despite it being a poor-mans Indiana Jones rip off. Decent action/adventure that requires little investment nor knowledge of the game franchise.

Encanto. Finally watched it with my 9 year old. No idea how many times she must have seen it but she sang every word. We missed this at the cinema (I’d never heard of it until she asked me to set it up on Disneyplus a few weeks ago) but it was decent.
		
Click to expand...

Did you play the game? It seems most who did are not rating the film


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2022)

The Lost Daughter…on Netflix…atmospheric, intriguing and ambiguous.


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2022)

The Kings Man was disappointing even with the lovely Gemma Arterton in it


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 14, 2022)

Don't Look Up. Very entertaining while making a lot of salient points at the same time. Great cast as well.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 14, 2022)

Dando said:



			The Kings Man was disappointing even with the lovely Gemma Arterton in it
		
Click to expand...

Such a shame these films become disappointing. Another one I was looking forward to seeing. Then again will still watch as it's free on Disney plus but still


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 14, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Did you play the game? It seems most who did are not rating the film
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I played the first two or three on the PlayStation 3 - so 10-15 years ago. The film felt like an amalgamation and not strictly following one of the games.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 14, 2022)

Dando said:



			The Kings Man was disappointing even with the lovely Gemma Arterton in it
		
Click to expand...

I thought she was the weakest character in it. Why do that accent?

Very different to the first two but sets up everything nicely for more. How good was Rhys Ifans though


----------



## GB72 (Feb 14, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought she was the weakest character in it. Why do that accent?

Very different to the first two but sets up everything nicely for more. How good was Rhys Ifans though 

Click to expand...

I did find it a weird mix of totally OTT scenes like Rasputin, mixed with some very serious scenes but overall I quite liked it. Yes, very diffirent to the first 2 but I would watch another one inbetween new entries in the modern timeline.


----------



## Old Colner (Feb 14, 2022)

The House of Gucci, watched it last night, did enjoy it, obviously it being a true story it had to follow what happened but I thought it was just a little too long, started to loose interest towards the end.


----------



## Piece (Feb 14, 2022)

new Top Gun in cinemas at end of May...


----------



## ADB (Feb 14, 2022)

Watched Fargo again over the weekend - tremendous 

Plus to even things up, Triple Frontier


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2022)

Cromwell (1970).  On TCM - Richard Harris splendid as Oliver Cromwell and Alec Guinness as a spookily identikit Charles I ...film looks superb and the issues around Charles I and parliament can be seen to weirdly resonate today - especially given the influence of Queen Consort Henrietta Maria on the King...fascinating.  If history teaches us one thing then that is to learn from history and not ignore it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2022)

Piece said:



			new Top Gun in cinemas at end of May...
		
Click to expand...

What, this Top Gun...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2022)

Last night the wife said she fancied a cartoony easy watch kind of movie - and select Inside Out. How wrong she was. She's only gone and selected the saddest film I've ever seen. I nearly cried and I have never cried at a movie! I don't know if it's even aimed at kids - it's stylised as if it would be but it's actually quite the tear jerker. Very clever and compelling though!


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Last night the wife said she fancied a cartoony easy watch kind of movie - and select Inside Out. How wrong she was. She's only gone and selected the saddest film I've ever seen. *I nearly cried and I have never cried at a movie!* I don't know if it's even aimed at kids - it's stylised as if it would be but it's actually quite the tear jerker. Very clever and compelling though!
		
Click to expand...

We watched a film over Christmas on channel 5 or something called A Dogs Purpose. The dog (a dog) dies about 5 time before being reincarnated. Like you I’m normally oblivious, but this rubbish, schmaltzy film got me. Also, notable mentions to Up (first 5 mins) and The Champ which had similar effects on me.

Inside Out is a good film though. My daughter enjoys it, but it is fairly grown up in its message.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Last night the wife said she fancied a cartoony easy watch kind of movie - and select Inside Out. How wrong she was. She's only gone and selected the saddest film I've ever seen. I nearly cried and I have never cried at a movie! I don't know if it's even aimed at kids - it's stylised as if it would be but it's actually quite the tear jerker. Very clever and compelling though!
		
Click to expand...

Have you watched any Studio Ghibli animes? They are superb...Lots of great ones but my favourite is The Tale of Princess Kaguya.  Castle in the Sky is another fave.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Last night the wife said she fancied a cartoony easy watch kind of movie - and select Inside Out. How wrong she was. She's only gone and selected the saddest film I've ever seen. I nearly cried and I have never cried at a movie! I don't know if it's even aimed at kids - it's stylised as if it would be but it's actually quite the tear jerker. Very clever and compelling though!
		
Click to expand...

Should have gone for Moana . Inside Out is a very clever film, very thoughtful. As you say, not really a kids film, although there are many kids moments in it.


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Should have gone for Moana . Inside Out is a very clever film, very thoughtful. As you say, not really a kids film, although there are many kids moments in it.
		
Click to expand...

Mentioning Moana and not even making a You're Welcome joke? Poor form. 

Recently watched The Protege on Amazon, was not impresssed.

I know quite a few special needs places that recommend Inside Out for Autistic kids due to the emotions having colours associated to them. My son will sometimes say he's feeling red when he's angry, feeling yellow when he's happy etc.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 15, 2022)

Inside Out seemd to be a turning point for Pixar and they moved away from making funny, slightly self aware family films into ones that were less obvious and tackled far trickier subject matter (except when they were forced in Toy Story 4). They have always had deeper messages in the background but those have certainly now moved forwards. I would often have a Pixar film on in the background as just simple, fun entertainment but not so much with the new stuff. Not saying they are not good films but I have watched the earlier Pixar films dozens of times but the newer stuff tends to be a one and done for me now. I guess I am not the only one who finds this as there new releases have been straight on Disney Plus including the new one, Red, next month.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 15, 2022)

Springveldt said:



*Mentioning Moana and not even making a You're Welcome joke? Poor form*. 

Recently watched The Protege on Amazon, was not impresssed.

I know quite a few special needs places that recommend Inside Out for Autistic kids due to the emotions having colours associated to them. My son will sometimes say he's feeling red when he's angry, feeling yellow when he's happy etc.
		
Click to expand...

I've embarrassed myself there . I can only apologise.

Your last point is very interesting, I have not heard that before. Clever stuff.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 15, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Inside Out seemd to be a turning point for Pixar and they moved away from making funny, slightly self aware family films into ones that were less obvious and tackled far trickier subject matter (except when they were forced in Toy Story 4).
		
Click to expand...

Sort of agree but I'd say Up is where they really pivoted towards the use of stronger adult emotional themes, the beginning of that film is a masterpiece. Pete Doctor directed both Up and Inside Out, I think he's been behind more of the better Pixar films. There are also some strong adult vibes running through WALL-E which came before, again Pete Doctor's hand.

Personally I've watched Coco more times than I've watched any of the earlier John Lasseter directed films such as Toy Story, Cars and Bugs Life. Lasseter made their huge commercial success films but I think their best creative successes have come from other people like Pete Doctor and Brad Bird, my favourite Pixar film is probably still The Incredibles.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 15, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Sort of agree but I'd say Up is where they really pivoted towards the use of stronger adult emotional themes, the beginning of that film is a masterpiece. Pete Doctor directed both Up and Inside Out, I think he's been behind more of the better Pixar films. There are also some strong adult vibes running through WALL-E which came before, again Pete Doctor's hand.

Personally I've watched Coco more times than I've watched any of the earlier John Lasseter directed films such as Toy Story, Cars and Bugs Life. Lasseter made their huge commercial success films but I think their best creative successes have come from other people like Pete Doctor and Brad Bird, my favourite Pixar film is probably still The Incredibles.
		
Click to expand...

I agree though I think that Toy Story 1 & 2, a Bugs Life, Monster Inc and the Incredibles are the ones I have watched the most. I think that there is going to be problem going forward though as Pixar are not producing the guaranteed blockbuster money films that they used to (though maybe making better films) and that does not please Disney so they are dumping their output on Disney Plus so as it cannot be called a box office flop and that is winding up Pixar.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 15, 2022)

GB72 said:



			... that does not please Disney so they are dumping their output on Disney Plus so as it cannot be called a box office flop and that is winding up Pixar.
		
Click to expand...

It's a tricky situation. The Pixar/Disney relationship has been very rough at times but they are the same company now and Disney+ has been such a huge success I don't think it can be viewed as a dumping ground. Although both Luca and Soul came out during pandemic and made very little box office takings in the traditional sense they supported huge growth in Disney+ revenue to almost pre-pandemic levels.

It's all pretty interesting, either way they are making great films and we all benefit.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 15, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Have you watched any Studio Ghibli animes? They are superb...Lots of great ones but my favourite is The Tale of Princess Kaguya.  Castle in the Sky is another fave.
		
Click to expand...

Howl's Moving Castle and Sen To Chihiro (Spirited Away) are both fabulous films and my favourites from Studio Ghibli. Nausica Valley of the Wind is a close third.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 15, 2022)

Land.
Not a barrel of laughs.
But a very different and interesting film [for me anyway].


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2022)

Death on the Nile, the new Kenneth Branagh version. A film critic would probably describe it as sumptuous. Filmed in wonderfully warm colours, very reminicent of the golden age films of the 50's. Great sets, backdrops, decadence. Thoroughly enjoyable escapism, gently paced.

Gal Gadot is still a plank of wood stealing a living but the rest of the cast were excellent. Bring on the next one Ken, I'll be there.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Death on the Nile, the new Kenneth Branagh version. A film critic would probably describe it as sumptuous. Filmed in wonderfully warm colours, very reminicent of the golden age films of the 50's. Great sets, backdrops, decadence. Thoroughly enjoyable escapism, gently paced.

*Gal Gadot is still a plank of wood stealing a living* but the rest of the cast were excellent. Bring on the next one Ken, I'll be there.
		
Click to expand...

Man, this, so much. The reason I don't want to see this film. She's been in so many films the last couple of years and she can't bloody act at all. She's just tall and fairly attractive. Is that enough?


----------



## Beedee (Feb 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Man, this, so much. The reason I don't want to see this film. She's been in so many films the last couple of years and she can't bloody act at all. She's just tall and fairly attractive. Is that enough?
		
Click to expand...

"fairly attractive" ?  That's like saying quite a few people on here are "fairly argumentative"    But I will concede she's may not win many Best Actress oscars.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2022)

Beedee said:



			"fairly attractive" ?  That's like saying quite a few people on here are "fairly argumentative"    But I will concede she's may not win many Best Actress oscars.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't kick her out my bed, but she's not my favourite.


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 17, 2022)

Boss Level on Amazon. I wouldn't go out of my way to watch it if you haven't.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2022)

Beedee said:



			"fairly attractive" ?  That's like saying quite a few people on here are *"fairly argumentative" *   But I will concede she's may not win many Best Actress oscars.
		
Click to expand...

I've told you before, I'm not bloody argumentative...


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 19, 2022)

Kes is on tonight at 9:05 pm on Talking Pictures TV. Recording has been set. One of my favourites.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Feb 19, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Kes is on tonight at 9:05 pm on Talking Pictures TV. Recording has been set. One of my favourites.
		
Click to expand...



Good shout. Thank you kind Sir


----------



## JamesR (Feb 19, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Death on the Nile, the new Kenneth Branagh version. A film critic would probably describe it as sumptuous. Filmed in wonderfully warm colours, very reminicent of the golden age films of the 50's. Great sets, backdrops, decadence. Thoroughly enjoyable escapism, gently paced.

Gal Gadot is still a plank of wood stealing a living but the rest of the cast were excellent. Bring on the next one Ken, I'll be there.
		
Click to expand...

I hope it’s better than his version of Murder of the Orient Express…awful film 🤮 

Gal Gadot may be an awful actress but she’s a hell of a looker 😍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 19, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I hope it’s better than his version of Murder of the Orient Express…awful film 🤮

Gal Gadot may be an awful actress but she’s a hell of a looker 😍
		
Click to expand...

If you didn't like his version of Murder on the Orient Express I suspect this one won't appeal either. It's more of the same.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 19, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you didn't like his version of Murder on the Orient Express I suspect this one won't appeal either. It's more of the same.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll avoid them, cheers


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 19, 2022)

House of Gucci, not really my taste but that Lady Gaga is a fine actress.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 20, 2022)

Kimi - watched it all the way through which is a good sign!


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 20, 2022)

Went to see uncharted today 

As a huge fan of the game series I was disappointed when I read damning reviews ...however I still went 

I must say they must have seen a different film. It was a solid 7/10.. I mean what more do reviewers want in a film?

On screen chemistry between the actors ...check 

Well cast .. double check

Good action scenes . Check 

A plot that flows ...check 

Even a cheeky little Easter egg to the games mid way through which I was a nice touch I thought 

Left it open to a second which I hope they make


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 20, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Went to see uncharted today

As a huge fan of the game series I was disappointed when I read damning reviews ...however I still went

I must say they must have seen a different film. It was a solid 7/10.. I mean what more do reviewers want in a film?

On screen chemistry between the actors ...check

Well cast .. double check

Good action scenes . Check

A plot that flows ...check

Even a cheeky little Easter egg to the games mid way through which I was a nice touch I thought

Left it open to a second which I hope they make
		
Click to expand...

I went to see it with the boy this afternoon. I would agree with your assessment. It was a good fun adventure movie.

I’ve never played the games so have no hang ups on how faithful it was to the franchise.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 20, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I went to see it with the boy this afternoon. I would agree with your assessment. It was a good fun adventure movie.

I’ve never played the games so have no hang ups on how faithful it was to the franchise.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair it's pretty faithful and considering when we meet Nate and sully in the first uncharted is prob about 5-10 years after they have been working together so ofc this is getting to know each other. Explain the back story 

Chloe was spot on. We don't meet her until uncharted 2 I think it was so keeps it interesting but explains their "history"

The casting is spot on for me with the main two and both are good actors ..

The original voice actor popping up on the beach was brilliant I was like I know that voice! 

Then at the end when he throws on the holster and the uncharted music from the game starts it's like oh yeah now your talking.. 

Nobody seems to like a good back story anymore just wants straight out action


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2022)

We watched JoJo Rabbit last night. Really good. Covers everything from humour to heart-wrenching. The kid playing the lead was excellent, and I always love Sam Rockwell too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We watched JoJo Rabbit last night. Really good. Covers everything from humour to heart-wrenching. The kid playing the lead was excellent, and I always love Sam Rockwell too.
		
Click to expand...

It gets a mixed response on this thread. I loved it, have seen it multiple times, but others on here can't see the point of it. I loved Jojo's little mate, he had some great lines.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It gets a mixed response on this thread. I loved it, have seen it multiple times, but others on here can't see the point of it. I loved Jojo's little mate, he had some great lines.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, superb film.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It gets a mixed response on this thread. I loved it, have seen it multiple times, but others on here can't see the point of it. I loved Jojo's little mate, he had some great lines.
		
Click to expand...

I was one of the ones of who loved it, thought it was an excellent film.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It gets a mixed response on this thread. I loved it, have seen it multiple times, but others on here can't see the point of it. I loved Jojo's little mate, he had some great lines.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it was good. More stark moments than I was expecting, but then it is still a war-time film so I should have expected that. The Hitler portrayal was camp and ridiculous, but from what I've read this was very much intentional from Waititi so fair play to him (as it was really the boy's imagination anyway). Also the accents were wildly inconsistent across the board, but again, it kind of added to the ridiculousness in a way that felt like it fitted. As you say, his best mate was great as well in his few scenes. He really made no attempt at the accent at all, haha, but he was good light relief.


----------



## Patster1969 (Feb 21, 2022)

Watched "Tick, Tick, Boom" on NetFlix at the weekend - takes a moment to work out what's going on style-wise but worth a watch imo. Andrew Garfield was excellent and who knew he could sing - not me!  Knew nothing about Jonathan Larsen or the show "Rent" beforehand.
Spoiler alert - he doesn't shoot any webs or swing from the top of the Empire State Building


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 21, 2022)

Watched the Queen/ Freddie Mercury biopic on Saturday, though the music isn't to my taste, it was enjoyable none the less.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 23, 2022)

Watched "Old Henry" on SKY Box Office last night. Good western with an interesting twist, enjoyed it.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 23, 2022)

Meet The Fockers was on Sky Showcase last night. Seen it a few times and it cracks me up every time. The wife hates it, says it makes her cringe 😬


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 23, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Meet The Fockers was on Sky Showcase last night. Seen it a few times and it cracks me up every time. The wife hates it, says it makes her cringe 😬
		
Click to expand...

I'm with your wife  
The missus had it on the other day, I had to leave the room


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Sorry we missed you,  on BBC IPLAYER,  a Newcastle family's modern day struggle.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2022)

Just watched Central Intelligence. Action comedy. I enjoyed The Rock's dumb schtick and Kevin Hart was the same as always but good value. Pretty funny.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 25, 2022)

Pig with Nicholas Cage, sublime film. I loved his early stuff, then he went off the rails with his action films but crikey is he back. I’ve always thought, given the right script he’s a hell of an actor 👌


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 27, 2022)

Ghostbusters-Afterlife, really enjoyed it, connects and pays tribute to the original, very clever and a lovely salute to Harold Ramis.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 27, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Pig with Nicholas Cage, sublime film. I loved his early stuff, then he went off the rails with his action films but crikey is he back. I’ve always thought, given the right script he’s a hell of an actor 👌
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen Mandy?


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 27, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Have you seen Mandy?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it was excellent 👌


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2022)

The Duke.  Jim Broadbent and Helen Mirren.  Based on a true story about someone who "borrowed" a portrait of the Duke of Wellington in order to try & raise money for, & awareness of, social issues.  A thoroughly entertaining easy watch.  Our friends in the North East may enjoy some of the comments on their neck of the woods, or maybe they won't.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2022)

The Desperate Hour.  If a particularly irritating, annoying woman jogging through the woods whilst calling all and sundry non-stop about a shooting incident at her son's school is up your street, this one's for you.  The format of 1917 moved to an American forest.  Another  Sky original movie.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Desperate Hour.  If a particularly irritating, annoying woman jogging through the woods whilst calling all and sundry non-stop about a shooting incident at her son's school is up your street, this one's for you.  The format of 1917 moved to an American forest.  Another  Sky original movie.
		
Click to expand...

I was confused as to how her destination never got any closer - even when she got in a car!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I was confused as to how her destination never got any closer - even when she got in a car!
		
Click to expand...

I thought she actually got farther away.

And the battery life & functionality on her phone was something else!


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 5, 2022)

Ron's Gone Wrong. Animated kids movie. Absolutely brilliant. Best kids film I've seen in a long, long time.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 5, 2022)

In The Earth. A serious what the heck moment - what was the director taking when he made that pile of utter poop?!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 5, 2022)

HowlingGale said:



			Ron's Gone Wrong. Animated kids movie. Absolutely brilliant. Best kids film I've seen in a long, long time.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with a great message. Maybe preferred The Mitchells v The Machines


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 6, 2022)

This is the end.
So funny 😂😂😂


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			In The Earth. A serious what the heck moment - what was the director taking when he made that pile of utter poop?!
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that I had started to watch it but ended up recording most of it- where is the delete button?


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 6, 2022)

I watched Old this weekend.

One to watch from beginning to end. Very unusual story line but typical of _M_. _Night Shyamalan_ .


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 6, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			I watched Old this weekend.

One to watch from beginning to end. Very unusual story line but typical of _M_. _Night Shyamalan_ .
		
Click to expand...

Spooky as I literally started that tonight and turned it off as smacked too much of last night's weirdness and I'm not ready for more!!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2022)

We went to see the new Rob Patinson Batman at the weekend. It was alright. Far too long at 2 hours 45. He did a decent job of portraying Batman but you don't really see much of the Bruce Wayne side of him at all. So you didn't get to see any charm or charisma brought to the role really, he was just moody throughout. I enjoyed their take on th Riddler though, he was a pretty good villain, and Catwomen was perfectly cast as will in my opinion - thought Zoe Kravitz was very good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 7, 2022)

The Phantom of The Open.  It's okay, nothing spectacular but an easy watch with a few messages; we don't feel like we wasted the evening.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Old Henry. Surprisingly good with a couple of twists I did not see coming. 

The Harder They Fall. Ok but a bit too stylised for my taste in westerns.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 9, 2022)

Watched The Batman last Friday. Didn’t seem like a 3 hour runtime at all. Very dark in places. Most rain I’ve ever seen in a film. Robert Pattinson surprised me as he’s really Really good!!
Nice few nods towards other Batman film / TV like the a bust of Shakespeare in the background a couple of times.
I’d watch it again. Also don’t realise that Colin Farrell plays the Penguin till the credits rolled!


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 10, 2022)

West Side Story - Spielberg’s latest. Absolutely incredible. Gorgeous style, the dancing, the tunes, the whole thing, it is wonderful.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 11, 2022)

The Adam Project on Netflix, Sci-Fi time travel comedy adventure drama with Ryan Reynolds. Worth a watch


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 19, 2022)

The Tender Bar. Really enjoyed it and perhaps the best I've seen Ben Affleck. Impressive by George Clooney as director too.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 19, 2022)

Phantom of the Open. It was ok, nothing more. I like Mark Rylance a lot, but thought he was poor in this, right affected manner of speaking was pretty annoying.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 24, 2022)

Watching the departed for the umpteenth time.. 

What a film


----------



## JamesR (Mar 24, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Watching the departed for the umpteenth time..

What a film
		
Click to expand...

Watch Infernal Affairs, the Hong Kong film on which the Departed is copied.
Far superior film.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 24, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Watch Infernal Affairs, the Hong Kong film on which the Departed is copied.
Far superior film.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if you can beat mark Wahlbergs staff Sargent


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2022)

Liquorice Pizza, bizarre, bonkers, brilliant 👏 
The son of Philip Seymour Soffman plays the lead male role, what a star in the making that lad is 👌


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 27, 2022)

Batman. How do you keep reinventing the wheel? I think they have done a very good job, Pattinson does moody very well. Filming must have been a nightmare though, permanently dark and raining


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2022)

Blacklight.  You'd think by now I'd realise that these Sky Originals are a complete waste of time, yet still I try...


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Blacklight.  You'd think by now I'd realise that these Sky Originals are a complete waste of time, yet still I try... 

Click to expand...

Thank you. Deleted from planner. I think I get sucked into the fact they have some big names in them - maybe they're just picking up easy money.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 27, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Thank you. Deleted from planner. I think I get sucked into the fact they have some big names in them - maybe they're just picking up easy money.
		
Click to expand...

Someone was explaining this to me years ago 

They sign deals for X amount but they have to basically make loads and loads of movies for these days, unless your a superstar and pick your films most of them are on muilti movie contracts and just have to make whatever the studio says

Marvel whilst making great movies have their stars filming scene after scene and half the actually stars don't know until the film comes out which movie that scene is for


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2022)

Ambulance, starring Jake Gyllenhaal.  An intense action film, that intense that I suffered sensory overload and the action lost its impact to some degree.  I didn't not enjoy it, but I'm not sure that I enjoyed it either as it was so over the top.  As an aside if the helicopter involvement in the car chase that is pretty much all the film weren't CGI'd then it's some of the best stunt flying I've seen.  And if you are squeamish at the sight of blood & medical procedures, maybe give it a swerve.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Blacklight.  You'd think by now I'd realise that these Sky Originals are a complete waste of time, yet still I try... 

Click to expand...

I made the same mistake. awful film, dreadful acting. 

Just finished the Jack Reacher film series   [The Killing Room ??] 
A proper life like actor playing Reacher, my wife says he was wooden but did not read the books so she could not understand that he was supposed to be like that.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 28, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I made the same mistake. awful film, dreadful acting. 

Just finished the Jack Reacher film series   [The Killing Room ??] 
A proper life like actor playing Reacher, my wife says he was wooden but did not read the books so she could not understand that he was supposed to be like that.
		
Click to expand...

My missus wasn't remotely interested in the series but like having it on so I could nudge her whenever the actor playing Jack Reacher took his top off.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We went to see the new Rob Patinson Batman at the weekend. It was alright. Far too long at 2 hours 45. He did a decent job of portraying Batman but you don't really see much of the Bruce Wayne side of him at all. So you didn't get to see any charm or charisma brought to the role really, he was just moody throughout. I enjoyed their take on th Riddler though, he was a pretty good villain, and Catwomen was perfectly cast as will in my opinion - thought Zoe Kravitz was very good.
		
Click to expand...

It was brilliant

I strongly disagree about Bruce Wayne. He was still grieving and finding his feet

All good stories need a begining a middle and an end 

This was just the beginning


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			It was brilliant

I strongly disagree about Bruce Wayne. He was still grieving and finding his feet

All good stories need a begining a middle and an end

This was just the beginning
		
Click to expand...

It didn't really feel like the beginning either, since he didn't actually become Batman. They sort of skipped the beginning and dived into the early-middle.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It didn't really feel like the beginning either, since he didn't actually become Batman. They sort of skipped the beginning and dived into the early-middle.
		
Click to expand...

But it is a begining to the batman he is becoming. 

They didn't want to retell the story of his parents death again it's been done to death (pardon the pun)

This is very much batman early years , plenty of ways to go from here


----------



## GB72 (Mar 29, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			But it is a begining to the batman he is becoming.

They didn't want to retell the story of his parents death again it's been done to death (pardon the pun)

This is very much batman early years , plenty of ways to go from here
		
Click to expand...

Agree, very much along the lines of Batman Year One and Year 2 in the comics or the early episodes in the New 52. Even though it was brief, he even had to be reminded of the need to be Bruce Wayne in Batman Begins.

Finally, with films like this and the newer Spiderman films, companies have realised that there is no need to see the origin story again and again.

Having watched the deleted scenes, liking the look of the new Joker as well.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Agree, very much along the lines of Batman Year One and Year 2 in the comics or the early episodes in the New 52. Even though it was brie, he even had to be reminded of the need to be Bruce Wayne in Batman Begins.

Finally, with films like this and the newer Spiderman films, companies have realised that there is no need to see the origin story again and again.

Having watched the deleted scenes, liking the look of the new Joker as well.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, having him pop up as a little hello at the end nicely 

Good film


----------



## GB72 (Mar 29, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Yeah, having him pop up as a little hello at the end nicely

Good film
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the extended version of that end scene on Youtube.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 29, 2022)

A 1966 western starring Steve McQueen on ITV4…_Nevada Smith_…excellent…though having a 35yr old McQueen playing a 16yr old took a bit of believing, but he played it well.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Have you seen the extended version of that end scene on Youtube.
		
Click to expand...

I have indeed, very interesting

I was impressed with the casting of the film and the tone

Strong message throughout 

@Orikoru that's what I meant to say aswell this very much built on something missed in majority of batman films to date.

He is the world's greatest detective and they really used it in this 

Most impressive


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I have indeed, very interesting

I was impressed with the casting of the film and the tone

Strong message throughout

@Orikoru that's what I meant to say aswell this very much built on something missed in majority of batman films to date.

He is the world's greatest detective and they really used it in this

Most impressive
		
Click to expand...

That's true. The use of the Riddler is always a good one to showcase his detective skills I think.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			That's true. The use of the Riddler is always a good one to showcase his detective skills I think. 

Click to expand...

The riddler was done so well. Dark and twisted 

We have seen the Joker done so many times it was nice to see someone else used 

Plus Selina was brilliant 

It was a well put together film

The batmobile aswell.. beautiful, but could have been an EV 🤣


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 30, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:









Click to expand...

Can't wait for this!


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 30, 2022)

Bruce Willis is “stepping away” from his acting career after being diagnosed with aphasia, which leads to the loss of ability to understand or express speech, his family said in a statement posted to social media. https://t.co/cTniJkgZNx


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 30, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Bruce Willis is “stepping away” from his acting career after being diagnosed with aphasia, which leads to the loss of ability to understand or express speech...
		
Click to expand...

That's his excuse?


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 30, 2022)

GuyInLyon said:



			That's his excuse?
		
Click to expand...

Stay classy!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 30, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Bruce Willis is “stepping away” from his acting career after being diagnosed with aphasia, which leads to the loss of ability to understand or express speech, his family said in a statement posted to social media. https://t.co/cTniJkgZNx

Click to expand...

Very sad. From an acting perspective he has got better with age but this is obviously a very human story.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Stay classy!
		
Click to expand...

👍How some can joke about this is beyond me

Aphasia is *an inability to comprehend or formulate language because of damage to specific brain regions*. The major causes are stroke or head trauma. Aphasia can also be the result of brain tumors, brain infections, or neurodegenerative diseases, but the latter are far less prevalent.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 30, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			👍How some can joke about this is beyond me

Aphasia is *an inability to comprehend or formulate language because of damage to specific brain regions*. The major causes are stroke or head trauma. Aphasia can also be the result of brain tumors, brain infections, or neurodegenerative diseases, but the latter are far less prevalent.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn’t even a joke. Just a snide remark.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 30, 2022)

Watched boiling point last night, shot in 1 take apparently.

Stephen Graham putting in another good performance.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 30, 2022)

The Lost City, Sandra Bullock & Channing Tatum.  A romcom about a romantic fiction writer and her cover model.  A bit of harmless fun that isn't afraid to send itself up and an easy watch.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 30, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Lost City, Sandra Bullock & Channing Tatum.  A romcom about a romantic fiction writer and her cover model.  A bit of harmless fun that isn't afraid to send itself up and an easy watch.
		
Click to expand...

Saw a trailer for it, when Brad Pitt arrives and it's commented why he is so handsome and he goes "my father was a weather man"

Tickled


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 31, 2022)

Watched a few films on the flight down here last week. 

Jojo Rabbit, I liked a lot, a few laugh out loud moments that had people in the neighbouring seats giving me a look. 

Ghostbusters Afterlife, it’s not great, but it’s not bad, and I enjoyed it. A nice nod to the original film too. 

Horrible Bosses, seen it before, still makes me chuckle. Spacey, Farell and Aniston are all good as the bosses.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Lost City, Sandra Bullock & Channing Tatum.  A romcom about a romantic fiction writer and her cover model.  A bit of harmless fun that isn't afraid to send itself up and an easy watch.
		
Click to expand...

Not to be confused with Romancing the stone then….?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Not to be confused with Romancing the stone then….?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn’t know, never seen it. 🤔


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 31, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Watched boiling point last night, shot in 1 take apparently.

Stephen Graham putting in another good performance.
		
Click to expand...

half way through it and enjoying it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Not to be confused with Romancing the stone then….?
		
Click to expand...

Mrs BiM says “Er, maybe…”.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 31, 2022)

Any decent new action films worth a watch, I have control of the remote tonight 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 31, 2022)

I enjoyed “the Adam project “ on Netflix spongebob


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 31, 2022)

Watched Moonfall, enjoyable tosh.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 3, 2022)

Two films on the flight back to the UK.

The Accountant, with Ben Affleck. Not actually what I was expecting, fro some reason I thought he was a hit man, really enjoyed it.

Reminiscence, with Hugh Jackman. Bit mixed on this one. Not the worst film I've ever seen, watchable, but nothing to shout out about it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 3, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			I enjoyed “the Adam project “ on Netflix spongebob
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I enjoyed it this aswell 👍🏻


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 4, 2022)

Watched _Solder Blue (1970) _ yesterday evening.  For the first time.

For those of us of a certain age, well for this one individual certainly, this film has taken on an almost mythological aspect over the intervening 50yrs.  Too young to watch it when it was released, and in respect of the last 15-20mins just too controversial and unsuitable to be shown on TV since.  And so for me the mystery around the film has ever been there - every time I read or heard it mentioned I wondered.  And yesterday evening I watched.

The last 15-20min are indeed of a very distressing nature...very explicit and very graphic - with it at the time apparently being a reflection of how some viewed US involvement and actions in the Vietnam War.   

But this morning we read and hear of atrocities against civilians - men, women and children - in the Ukraine...and this morning the last 15-20mins of _Soldier Blue _seem too horribly an accurate depiction of how man's inhumanity to man is not something of the past - but something of today.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 7, 2022)

The power of the dog, 12 Oscar nominations 😳 that’s 2 plus hours I will never get back.Rammel.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 8, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			The power of the dog, 12 Oscar nominations 😳 that’s 2 plus hours I will never get back.Rammel.
		
Click to expand...

I mostly snoozed through it, but Mrs B said " ... the good acting doesn't stop it being boring. But he'll get an Oscar for his trousers ..."  Sadly, the trousers didnt get the Oscar


----------



## RichA (Apr 9, 2022)

I'm very out of touch with films lately. 
MrsA has just announced she'd like to watch a Bond/Bourne/MI type thing tonight (🤔). 
Anything come out in the the last year or two anyone can recommend please. 
Preferably on the lesser side of excessive graphic violence.
Something that doesn't drag on for 2 1/2 hours preferred (⛳️).


----------



## RichA (Apr 10, 2022)

In the absence of any recommendations, we watched Spider-Man: No Way Home. It has 93% and 98% ratings on Rotten Tomatoes, which baffles me.
MrsA fell asleep with an hour to go. I'd lost interest half an hour earlier. I can't be bothered to see the end.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 10, 2022)

Watched the collaborater that night, OK, lost its way a little bit towards the end but I didn't quit.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 11, 2022)

https://news.sky.com/story/sam-elli...ower-of-the-dog-a-piece-of-s-western-12587807
why did he not just say it was rammel 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



https://news.sky.com/story/sam-elli...ower-of-the-dog-a-piece-of-s-western-12587807
why did he not just say it was rammel 😂
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of this film until your posts but it sounds like a cross between No Country For Old Men and Brokeback Mountain??


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Never heard of this film until your posts but it sounds like a cross between No Country For Old Men and Brokeback Mountain??
		
Click to expand...

It Is dragged out. And hard going. I had never heard of it til the Oscar’s. When I saw it on Netflix I thought boom. What a massive letdown.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Never heard of this film until your posts but it sounds like a cross between No Country For Old Men and Brokeback Mountain??
		
Click to expand...

Spot on 

Great acting by Cumberbatch though,


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 12, 2022)

RichA said:



			In the absence of any recommendations, we watched Spider-Man: No Way Home. It has 93% and 98% ratings on Rotten Tomatoes, which baffles me.
MrsA fell asleep with an hour to go. I'd lost interest half an hour earlier. I can't be bothered to see the end.
		
Click to expand...

and an 8.5 on IMDB, which i find much more reliable than Rotten Tomatoes. But, I was well unimpressed with the film to say the least


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 17, 2022)

GOLD 2022, an strange film about 2 strangers finding gold in the middle of a dessert, slow but interesting to the end.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 18, 2022)

The Batman, decent watch, not convinced about Pattison as the lead though.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 19, 2022)

Dune. Having made it a random irritation, it is hard to comment on this film. I enjoyed, it, the look and feel of the film is stunning but it feels like half a move (even at nearly 3 hours) and just seems to end at a random spot. There is a lot of lore to get across and it does that well but just as we appear to be advancing the plot, it simply ends, ready for the next intalment. Bearing in mind that it could be 3-5 years until we get to see the next installment and get some payoff and it all seems a bit of a waste. Honestly, would wait until there is another film and binge watch the two. 

If you are going to make a film that is very dependent on further episodes, commit to filming them back to back at least to reduce the gap.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 19, 2022)

Boiling Point.
All about the pressures of working at a high end diner.
Different, more educational than entertaining for most.......I would think.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Dune. Having made it a random irritation, it is hard to comment on this film. I enjoyed, it, the look and feel of the film is stunning but it feels like half a move (even at nearly 3 hours) and just seems to end at a random spot. There is a lot of lore to get across and it does that well but just as we appear to be advancing the plot, it simply ends, ready for the next intalment. Bearing in mind that it could be 3-5 years until we get to see the next installment and get some payoff and it all seems a bit of a waste. Honestly, would wait until there is another film and binge watch the two.

If you are going to make a film that is very dependent on further episodes, commit to filming them back to back at least to reduce the gap.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed the film but was shocked that it was not filmed concurrently, as you mention. Clearly they didn't know if it was going to be a dud or not but if you are going to commit then go all in. How many people will be lost to the next installment because it is simply too far away now, film goers and actors!


----------



## GB72 (Apr 19, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I really enjoyed the film but was shocked that it was not filmed concurrently, as you mention. Clearly they didn't know if it was going to be a dud or not but if you are going to commit then go all in. How many people will be lost to the next installment because it is simply too far away now, film goers and actors!
		
Click to expand...

With the number of bigish names involved it could take a couple of years jus to get the cast together. If you are going for an epic film series and are cutting books in half, at least film the first couple together. That said, with some of the names involved, would you be able to get the same commitment as Lord of the Rings to film over such an extended period. With some actors involved in the MCU and DCEU and probably already subject to pretty strict contracts, it may be difficult. 

As with you, I enjoyed the film but can understand the studio concern. It is an expansive (and so expensive) Scifi epic with as much focus on political machinations as action and so not an easy sell to the general public.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2022)

GB72 said:



			With the number of bigish names involved it could take a couple of years jus to get the cast together. If you are going for an epic film series and are cutting books in half, at least film the first couple together. That said, with some of the names involved, would you be able to get the same commitment as Lord of the Rings to film over such an extended period. With some actors involved in the MCU and DCEU and probably already subject to pretty strict contracts, it may be difficult.

As with you, I enjoyed the film but can understand the studio concern. *It is an expansive (and so expensive) Scifi epic with as much focus on political machinations as action and so not an easy sell to the general public*.
		
Click to expand...

I think GoT helped massively on that front. I saw Dune in a similar vein, different houses vying for power, alliances to be made etc. GoT introduced so many people, me included, into that style of story telling and I instantly understood Dune on the back of that. GoT obviously got to tell the story over multiple series, step by step, but I think the viewing public are now more tuned in to grasping that style of story since then.

Hopefully, the success of the first film will persuade the key actors to come back for the second film. The subsidiary characters can easily be re-cast, there are only a small number that are crucial, imo.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 19, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think GoT helped massively on that front. I saw Dune in a similar vein, different houses vying for power, alliances to be made etc. GoT introduced so many people, me included, into that style of story telling and I instantly understood Dune on the back of that. GoT obviously got to tell the story over multiple series, step by step, but I think the viewing public are now more tuned in to grasping that style of story since then.

Hopefully, the success of the first film will persuade the key actors to come back for the second film. The subsidiary characters can easily be re-cast, there are only a small number that are crucial, imo.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose that the issue is tht Game of Thrones had a new season every year (except a 2 year gap for the last one). As such, it always stayed in the conscience and the hype kept it going. Dune ended without that massive talking point event like the death of Ned Stark that kept Game of Thrones hyped each year. to compare it was almost like ending series one when the Starks arrived in Kings Landing. I enjoyed the film and am eager for part 2 but feel sort of cheated that (as with a number of films that split one book into two) it never felt like a complete movie and the production times just bring that hime to roost.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 19, 2022)

With  Dune, Villeneuve always said it was going to be two films. Dune was a slow burner and for the most part followed the book pretty well and where it didn't it didn't effect the film.

Other films that should have been two films IMO the lord of the rings films and The Hobbit should have been just one with none of the extra rubbish that was added!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 19, 2022)

The batman is available from various places 

Going to sit down with the wife tonight and finally watch together .. covid and kids ruined that plan so ended up going with a mate as she was then back at work.

Least she can fall asleep on the sofa not at the cinema like she normally does


----------



## RichA (Apr 25, 2022)

MrsA and I currently have a Disney+ subscription.
We sat down to watch Avatar on Saturday night, neither of us having seen it. 
The most successful movie of all time. 
What a snoozefest. I lost interest after an hour. She fell asleep shortly afterwards.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2022)

RichA said:



			MrsA and I currently have a Disney+ subscription.
We sat down to watch Avatar on Saturday night, neither of us having seen it.
The most successful movie of all time.
What a snoozefest. I lost interest after an hour. She fell asleep shortly afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

One of the most overrated movies of all time. Released with massive hype because it was 3D and 3D was a new thing at that time. Storyline is dull as ditchwater though and full of holes. Nonsense movie.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2022)

The latest Fantastic Beasts film. Good film, it slotted in well as a film in it's own right, not just a filler. Stretching out another 2 films is exactly that, stretching an idea, but we will be there for the next one.

Has anyone seen The Northman yet?


----------



## Patster1969 (Apr 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			One of the most overrated movies of all time. Released with massive hype because it was 3D and 3D was a new thing at that time. Storyline is dull as ditchwater though and full of holes. Nonsense movie.
		
Click to expand...

A film not worth watching unless you watch it in 3D because, as you said, the actual "plot/story" isn't good - it looks amazing in 3D and you almost forget that the story is wafer thin


----------



## Patster1969 (Apr 27, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The latest Fantastic Beasts film. Good film, it slotted in well as a film in it's own right, not just a filler. Stretching out another 2 films is exactly that, stretching an idea, but we will be there for the next one.

Has anyone seen The Northman yet?
		
Click to expand...

I was disappointed in The Secrets of Dumbledore LT - it took a while to get going and then jumped about all over the place. There are a lot of plot holes but I thought that with the last one tbh.
It's one of those films where it looks like they cut large amounts of story out to get it within a certain time running length. My wife loves HP but even she came out and was a bit meh about it.
Haven't seen Northman yet but have heard good things about it


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			A film not worth watching unless you watch it in 3D because, as you said, the actual "plot/story" isn't good - it looks amazing in 3D and you almost forget that the story is wafer thin
		
Click to expand...

Yep, that was exactly what they were going for I think. "Wow, that spear whistled straight past my head" "What's going on though?" "Who cares!"


----------



## BrianM (Apr 27, 2022)

Amazon Prime has all the Bond movies for free, Ive been watching the Roger Moore ones the last few nights.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 27, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Amazon Prime has all the Bond movies for free, Ive been watching the Roger Moore ones the last few nights.
		
Click to expand...

I just watched From Russia with Love. Really wish I hadn't. Wish I still had my rose tinted view of the old Bond films but they are pretty awful (sorry, Connery was awful in this as was all of the other acting) and I know it was a different era but the attitudes shown really should have a public health warning. May keep going to see if any were actually any good or whether it is just that they were good to a much younger me watching them in the 80s.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 27, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I just watched From Russia with Love. Really wish I hadn't. Wish I still had my rose tinted view of the old Bond films but they are pretty awful (sorry, Connery was awful in this as was all of the other acting) and I know it was a different era but the attitudes shown really should have a public health warning. May keep going to see if any were actually any good or whether it is just that they were good to a much younger me watching them in the 80s.
		
Click to expand...

I actually like them 😬😬
You just have to take them from the era they were from and not take them to seriously 😀


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			I was disappointed in The Secrets of Dumbledore LT - it took a while to get going and then jumped about all over the place. There are a lot of plot holes but I thought that with the last one tbh.
It's one of those films where it looks like they cut large amounts of story out to get it within a certain time running length. My wife loves HP but even she came out and was a bit meh about it.
Haven't seen Northman yet but have heard good things about it
		
Click to expand...

I think I went in with relatively low expectations, 2nd one was poor imo, so I liked the fact that it brought together a few things, almost felt like a film on its own rather than a middle film. Yes, there were plenty of holes but once you accept that and get on with it it was okay. They don't stand up to the HP films but it was a pleasant way to spend an evening, thank you Vue, £10.88 for 3 adults using a Meerkat code .

I'm hoping to see The Northman next week. Reviews seem okay but it is always good to get a real persons view.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 27, 2022)

BrianM said:



			I actually like them 😬😬
You just have to take them from the era they were from and not take them to seriously 😀
		
Click to expand...

I find that easier with the Roger Moore ones that did not take themselves seriously but the Straight Laced Sean Connery ones have just stopped working for me. Certainly in the first few his acting is atrocious, maybe he hit is stride around Goldfinger but I am dreading to see how that watches now as it was a favourite.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2022)

Watched Belfast the other night, very impressive film and well worth a watch.
Not sure if it was meant but I found the tone of the film to be quite jovial rather than dark, did anyone else find this?


----------



## PNWokingham (May 1, 2022)

Watched The Lost City at the cinema. A 6.6 on IMDB. That is generous! Watchable average stocking filler


----------



## pauljames87 (May 1, 2022)

The Adam project yesterday
Free guy today 

Harmless fun films 

Ryan Reynolds always plays the same but always enjoyable


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 1, 2022)

Me and the Mrs watched _Dirty Dancing_ last night.  What a top ‘feel good’ film with great music and dancing as well a deeper plot line or two.  Definitely one for another viewing when we need a little filip when feeling down.  We just loved it.  They just don’t seem to make them like that … and it was _only_ 1987…


----------



## Piece (May 2, 2022)

Venom II. It was alright, I suppose


----------



## AmandaJR (May 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Me and the Mrs watched _Dirty Dancing_ last night.  What a top ‘feel good’ film with great music and dancing as well a deeper plot line or two.  Definitely one for another viewing when we need a little filip when feeling down.  We just loved it.  They just don’t seem to make them like that … and it was _only_ 1987…
		
Click to expand...

Watched for the first time?? LOVE that film and have seen it countless times "nobody puts baby in a corner"


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			The Adam project yesterday
Free guy today

Harmless fun films

Ryan Reynolds always plays the same but always enjoyable
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed both of them.
Was a bit disappointed with Red notice tho.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Traffic and how mad it is 

To work 36 mins this morning..roads dead.. didn't catch a single light 

Going home 1 hour 10 mins .. mental


----------



## PNWokingham (May 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Traffic and how mad it is

To work 36 mins this morning..roads dead.. didn't catch a single light

Going home 1 hour 10 mins .. mental
		
Click to expand...

Is that an 18 or 15?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Is that an 18 or 15?
		
Click to expand...

Well spotted. Wrong thread 

Rated 18 for violence.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2022)

The Northman. Well, that was a tough watch. If Sam Smith, singer, wanted to film a Shakespearean, nordic drama he would have written this . It isn't a glamorous, Hollywood film, it is grim, brutal and hard going.

It isn't without merit but be prepared before you watch it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 2, 2022)

Piranha-how have I only just seen this?
Classic.
Great acting from Kelly Brook 😉


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I enjoyed both of them.
Was a bit disappointed with Red notice tho.
		
Click to expand...

Watching it now. It's decent enough as a 3 star movie rather than a block buster


----------



## Orikoru (May 3, 2022)

We went to see The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent. A film in which Nicolas Cage plays "Nick Cage" - a down-on-his-luck famous movie star. And it was brilliant! He's essentially been playing himself for the last 20 years anyway, this was every bit as mental as you'd expect a film of Nicolas Cage playing himself to be. Truly hilarious in places. Superb.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 4, 2022)

Father Stu; Mark Wahlberg, Mel Gibson, Malcolm McDowell.  True life story of a bad boy boxer turned priest who is then struck down by a muscle wasting disease.  Absolutely brilliant; sad, annoying, uplifting, and laugh out loud (quite literally).  First time in a long time I haven't checked my watch in the cinema, and a cracking soundtrack.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 6, 2022)

Top Gun; Maverick  booked in the iSense screen 😁😁


----------



## Springveldt (May 6, 2022)

Watched Dr Strange in the Multiverse of Madness last night at the iMax. Really enjoyed it and had forgotten how great iMax is, love the sense of being surrounded by the movie.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 6, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Watched Dr Strange in the Multiverse of Madness last night at the iMax. Really enjoyed it and had forgotten how great iMax is, love the sense of being surrounded by the movie.
		
Click to expand...

We are going on Wednesday. How many post film scenes do we have to stay for?


----------



## Springveldt (May 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We are going on Wednesday. How many post film scenes do we have to stay for?
		
Click to expand...

Two


----------



## GG26 (May 6, 2022)

Watched Dallas Buyers Club the other day.  Interesting subject, but had to concentrate hard in the first half of the film to follow the plot.  Well worth watching, but not if you just want some light entertainment.


----------



## rulefan (May 7, 2022)

Just been to see Downton Abbey. What a lot of tosh !!! Absolute rubbish.

We don't watch the TV program but were attracted by a newspaper review going overboard about the landscape and scenery etc.
We have holidayed in the area for nearly 20 years but missed the last couple due to Covid and thought 'wouldn't it be nice to see our regular haunts'. Apart from the ground of the chateau there was more UK scenery than French. But the story line was dire. The only sparks were Maggie Smith's bon mots - which were somewhat telegraphed.


----------



## SteveJay (May 8, 2022)

Watched Man on the Moon last night....the Andy Kaufman biography. Obviously not a new film, but as someone who loved Taxi in the 70's, was a good watch. Jim Carey played Andy Kaufman well, although I have read that he maybe didn't capture his kind hearted nature, just his eccentricities.

I found a You Tube clip comparing the film and real life performances and it appeared to be fairly accurate. Kaufmann was a gifted "comic", albeit very quirky and one of an kind!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2022)

Fantastic Beasts; The Secrets of Dumbledore.  Mrs BiM is the fan (I'm the family Muggle); the effects are stunning, the plot fairly simplistic (that may be my mugginess) but an easy way to pass a couple of hours.  Very enjoyable.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2022)

17 sleeps


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 8, 2022)

Skeleton key is worth a watch.
Netflix


----------



## williamalex1 (May 8, 2022)

Stephen King's,  Doctor Sleep.
One of the weirdest films I've watched


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 11, 2022)

Dr Strange. My head hurts . 

Very, very trippy. Loads of cgi. Okay but not great.

As mentioned by @Springveldt there are two post film clips. In reality you can leave after the first. The second is humorous but not relevant to any storyline. You will have to take the walk of shame though


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 13, 2022)

Ghostbusters:Afterlife, great fun and a fair few nods to the original. Way way better than that abomination with Melissa McCarthy.


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2022)

Watching Demolition Man on TV. Seen it before - it's just so dumb but I find it really funny. Gotta love Sandra Bullock in full dopey mode.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 20, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Dr Strange. My head hurts .

Very, very trippy. Loads of cgi. Okay but not great.

As mentioned by @Springveldt there are two post film clips. In reality you can leave after the first. The second is humorous but not relevant to any storyline. You will have to take the walk of shame though 

Click to expand...

Yeah I didn’t fancy seeing dr strange for that reason.
After seeing the trailer it just look looked too much.
You seen Moribus?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Watching Demolition Man on TV. Seen it before - it's just so dumb but I find it really funny. Gotta love Sandra Bullock in full dopey mode.
		
Click to expand...

One of my fave films back in the day 😂


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2022)

Speaking of Sandra Bullock, we watched Lost City last night, first 30 minutes were half decent, the other 90 minutes were pure tripe, awful film.
And just what has Sandra Bullock done to her face 🤮


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah I didn’t fancy seeing dr strange for that reason.
After seeing the trailer it just look looked too much.
You seen Moribus?
		
Click to expand...

We haven't. The trailers didn't tempt me, too dark, and once out I didn't see a decent review. I think that is the first Marvel film I've missed, wished I'd missed The Eternals as well 😆


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2022)

Watched a film on Netflix called The Adam Project. Ryan Reynolds in some time-travel type shenanigans. It was alright. As with all time-travel films there were plenty of bits that don't really make sense if you think about them too much. But it had some decent action and a few comedy moments as you'd expect from Ryan Reynolds. Mark Ruffalo plays a vivacious scientist which is not exactly out of his comfort zone.


----------



## Robster59 (May 23, 2022)

A Call to Spy.  A story about the recruitment of women spies to the SOE in WW2.  Based on real characters and a good watch.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Watching Demolition Man on TV. Seen it before - it's just so dumb but I find it really funny. Gotta love Sandra Bullock in full dopey mode.
		
Click to expand...

That is one of those films that is so bad it is excellent.   Joyjoy greetings to you.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 24, 2022)

Going to see Top Gun: Maverick this coming Friday evening


----------



## AmandaJR (May 24, 2022)

Palm Springs on Prime - surprisingly enjoyable.


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2022)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Going to see Top Gun: Maverick this coming Friday evening

Click to expand...

I’m hoping it gets released on iptv tomorrow


----------



## GB72 (May 24, 2022)

Friend has hired a private screening of Maverick so just mates in the cinema. Perfect


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 24, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Palm Springs on Prime - surprisingly enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I thought so,easy viewing.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 24, 2022)

Having seen a few clips, supernature is pencilled in for this weekend 👍


----------



## PNWokingham (May 25, 2022)

Top Gun tonight at the X Plus!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 25, 2022)

Some films should not be allowed to have sequels.  Top Gun.
The original was brilliant because the US Navy let them do all the flying scenes.  This one is just total CGI bollcks.


----------



## sweaty sock (May 25, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Some films should not be allowed to have sequels.  Top Gun.
The original was brilliant because the US Navy let them do all the flying scenes.  This one is just total CGI bollcks.
		
Click to expand...

I thought all the flying was real (ok not all) i thought it was a Tom Cruise stipulation...?


----------



## PNWokingham (May 25, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Some films should not be allowed to have sequels.  Top Gun.
The original was brilliant because the US Navy let them do all the flying scenes.  This one is just total CGI bollcks.
		
Click to expand...

when did you watch it?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 25, 2022)

Check out the trailers.   No way any fighter plane flies down a canyon like that let alone two of them abreast.  Or when  two planes are closer than any real plane would be and Cruise comes up the middle of them?    Garbage.


----------



## sweaty sock (May 25, 2022)

Its all the cockpit footage thats real... cgi doesnt bother me, I wasnt expecting a documentary.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 25, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Check out the trailers.   No way any fighter plane flies down a canyon like that let alone two of them abreast.  Or when  two planes are closer than any real plane would be and Cruise comes up the middle of them?    Garbage.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t watch it then 🤷🏼‍♂️

I don’t think it is intended to be a documentary.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 25, 2022)

Fair point - remember one of the guys in Braveheart saying the same thing.  Top Gun will always be my favourite film and I've watched enough documentaries and specials on it to know how much went into the original.
But so many films have become CGI fests (cough cough Marvel) ....  eventually it detracts from the actual film and that is how I see this one.
I'll watch the original again this weekend - maybe this time Iceman won't win the Top Gun Trophy (which in reality would never have taken place)


----------



## pauljames87 (May 25, 2022)

Mrs and I were feeling better. Parents had the kids we both had an unexpected free day .. top gun out..

Well that was very enjoyable

Feel good thrill ride


----------



## Piece (May 25, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Check out the trailers.   No way any fighter plane flies down a canyon like that let alone two of them abreast.  Or when  two planes are closer than any real plane would be and Cruise comes up the middle of them?    Garbage.
		
Click to expand...

Tom/Xenu will stick you down the volcano for that blasphemy


----------



## pauljames87 (May 25, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Check out the trailers.   No way any fighter plane flies down a canyon like that let alone two of them abreast.  Or when  two planes are closer than any real plane would be and Cruise comes up the middle of them?    Garbage.
		
Click to expand...

Spoiler alert .. they didn't..

Don't judge a book by it's cover or a movie by a trailer . Go see


----------



## spongebob59 (May 25, 2022)

Watched the Northman at the weekend, 🤔


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 25, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Watched the Northman at the weekend, 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Grim wasn't it 😨. The cinema, full, was oddly quiet when the lights came on. Everyone felt a bit battered.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Grim wasn't it 😨. The cinema, full, was oddly quiet when the lights came on. Everyone felt a bit battered.
		
Click to expand...


It needed a sat nav.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 25, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			It needed a sat nav.
		
Click to expand...

It needed a decent plot line, some humour & a bit less wooden acting.

Whichever critic dubbed it "The Gladiator for our generation" needs a trip to Specsavers.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 25, 2022)

Top Gun: Maverick.  Like the original, on steroids, with an extra dollop of cheese.  Some of the plot lines you will see lumbering over the horizon, some characters in the new are the obviously based on the old, but the bottom line is it's thoroughly entertaining; you'll laugh, you may cry and you should leave entertained & happier than when you came in.  If you'll pardon the expression, I don't give a flying f...andango if the flying sequences were CGI'd or not; as others have said it's not a documentary.

And *who*ever  chose the soundtrack music for the dog fighting sequence deserves a pat on the back; despite what the song said, they were! (It will make sense when you've seen it).


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Grim wasn't it 😨. The cinema, full, was oddly quiet when the lights came on. Everyone felt a bit battered.
		
Click to expand...

I saw this whilst Mrs BiM saw Downton Abbey; I think she got the better deal.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 25, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I saw this whilst Mrs BiM saw Downton Abbey; I think she got the better deal.
		
Click to expand...

Im looking forward to the sequel, Southman, where hoardes of Londoners wearing kiss me quick hats invade the IOW, pillaging for fish and chips and candy floss. This might be better .


----------



## PNWokingham (May 25, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Top Gun: Maverick.  Like the original, on steroids, with an extra dollop of cheese.  Some of the plot lines you will see lumbering over the horizon, some characters in the new are the obviously based on the old, but the bottom line is it's thoroughly entertaining; you'll laugh, you may cry and you should leave entertained & happier than when you came in.  If you'll pardon the expression, I don't give a flying f...andango if the flying sequences were CGI'd or not; as others have said it's not a documentary.

And *who*ever  chose the soundtrack music for the dog fighting sequence deserves a pat on the back; despite what the song said, they were! (It will make sense when you've seen it).
		
Click to expand...


well summed up Rich - a great film that does exactly what you expect albeit probably better than you would have expected. A great escapist 2hrs or so


----------



## JamesR (May 25, 2022)

I enjoyed Maverick. Thought Jodie Foster was good and was nice to see Jim Garner, especially after his role in the original.

Just a good fun film.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 25, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I enjoyed Maverick. Thought Jodie Foster was good and was nice to see Jim Garner, especially after his role in the original.

Just a good fun film.
		
Click to expand...

Thought the newbies were well cast aswell

Rooster and hangman especially


----------



## PNWokingham (May 25, 2022)

i forgot to add that Maverick is clearly superior to the original in all areas!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 25, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			i forgot to add that Maverick is clearly superior to the original in all areas!
		
Click to expand...

Always felt top gun was too short .. I know movies are a lot longer now but this one just had that bit more run time to feel like it wasn't over before it began 

Great follow up all these years later .. sometimes better than returning so quickly


----------



## pauljames87 (May 25, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Top Gun: Maverick.  Like the original, on steroids, with an extra dollop of cheese.  Some of the plot lines you will see lumbering over the horizon, some characters in the new are the obviously based on the old, but the bottom line is it's thoroughly entertaining; you'll laugh, you may cry and you should leave entertained & happier than when you came in.  If you'll pardon the expression, I don't give a flying f...andango if the flying sequences were CGI'd or not; as others have said it's not a documentary.

And *who*ever  chose the soundtrack music for the dog fighting sequence deserves a pat on the back; despite what the song said, they were! (It will make sense when you've seen it).
		
Click to expand...

Also from what I've read the flight scenes aren't even CGI? So don't know what @Pathetic Shark  thinks they are. Says it's all done using practical affects and real planes etc


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 25, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Also from what I've read the flight scenes aren't even CGI? So don't know what @Pathetic Shark  thinks they are. Says it's all done using practical affects and real planes etc
		
Click to expand...

Apparently they aren't CGI;

SPOILER ALERT; do not scroll too far down on the link as there is a plot spoiler...

https://screenrant.com/top-gun-2-maverick-action-scenes-no-cgi-reason/

Whether they were CGI or not made no difference to my enjoyment, but if all those scenes were actually flown then hats off to the pilots involved.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 25, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Apparently they aren't CGI;

SPOILER ALERT; do not scroll too far down on the link as there is a plot spoiler...

https://screenrant.com/top-gun-2-maverick-action-scenes-no-cgi-reason/

Whether they were CGI or not made no difference to my enjoyment, but if all those scenes were actually flown then hats off to the pilots involved.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed on that 

Wife and I thought it was brilliant

Enjoyed it more than the first but not that first wasn't good just that was even better 

Personally tho


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 25, 2022)

https://www.ign.com/articles/how-top-gun-maverick-astonishing-practical-effects-were-achieved

Very interesting vid on the filming and how it was achieved.

Unfortunately I have to wait till Saturday to see it fortunately it’s at the local cinema sprawled on a sofa!


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2022)

Wife has booked tickets for Top Gun for next Wednesday. Can't wait. I enjoy watching Cruise, despite him being a bit small to be Jack Reacher.
A couple of hours of pure escapism followed by a nice meal. What a way to spend an evening...
Oh and Mary Poppins, Bert and the kids didn't really disappear through the pavement, but it didn't stop me enjoying the film.


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Beezerk (May 26, 2022)

Am I the only one who will be avoiding TG like the plague lol.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Am I the only one who will be avoiding TG like the plague lol.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Didn't like the first, way too much cheese in that film. Annoyingly I reckon it has taken 5-6 screens at my local multi plex so it is blocking out other films that I do want to see.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Oh and Mary Poppins, Bert and the kids didn't really disappear through the pavement, but it didn't stop me enjoying the film.


Click to expand...

Could you not have prefaced this with a Spoiler warning 😠



🤣🤣


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Am I the only one who will be avoiding TG like the plague lol.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, not interested at all. I thought the original was mainly known for being camp and cheesy.


----------



## Beezerk (May 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Nah, not interested at all. I thought the original was mainly known for being camp and cheesy.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂
I’ve only ever watched 30 minutes of TG and had to turn it off as TC was annoying the $hite out of me like he does in most of his films. IIRC it was a total cheese fest but I never knew it was also a gay classic 😂


----------



## pauljames87 (May 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Nah, not interested at all. I thought the original was mainly known for being camp and cheesy.
		
Click to expand...

The second one is much better in that respect


----------



## AmandaJR (May 26, 2022)

Funny thing is I always thought of Top Gun as a bit of a chick flick along the lines of An Officer and a Gentleman 

Loved them both!


----------



## PNWokingham (May 26, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Funny thing is I always thought of Top Gun as a bit of a chick flick along the lines of An Officer and a Gentleman 

Loved them both!
		
Click to expand...

Hard to admit buy I preferred An Officer and a Gentleman! 🤣


----------



## Tashyboy (May 26, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Funny thing is I always thought of Top Gun as a bit of a chick flick along the lines of An Officer and a Gentleman 

Loved them both!
		
Click to expand...

Watched a 12 minute clip earlier on Of Tom Cruise and James Corden earlier. cruise takes Corden up in a few planes. Very enjoyable and amusing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 27, 2022)

Anyone seen Everything, Everywhere All At Once?


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 27, 2022)

Top Gun 2: Maverick
Exchellente


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 28, 2022)

I watched Kill Bill tonight, never seen it before. Doesn't make my top 3 worse films ever, Charlie's Angel's, Mama Mia and Mama Mia 2 hold those positions, but it definitely jumps into the top 5. Absolute stinker.


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I watched Kill Bill tonight, never seen it before. Doesn't make my top 3 worse films ever, Charlie's Angel's, Mama Mia and Mama Mia 2 hold those positions, but it definitely jumps into the top 5. Absolute stinker.
		
Click to expand...

Awful isn’t it, really not sure why it’s seen as a bit of a cult classic. I’d rather watch Dirty Dancing 😬


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Awful isn’t it, really not sure why it’s seen as a bit of a cult classic. I’d rather watch Dirty Dancing 😬
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that last sentence is quite a statement 😱😄.

I think it's the cult of Tarantino, no one dares criticize as then they might not be cool 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jimaroid (May 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone seen Everything, Everywhere All At Once?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. It’s bonkers, strange and brilliant all in one. I really enjoyed it. I need to watch it again though, it’s too much to take in after just one viewing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2022)

The Top Gun fans might enjoy this;


----------



## BrianM (May 30, 2022)

Parasite - The Korean movie than won a few awards in 2019.
I'm actually not sure what to make off it to be honest, I'd say its worth a watch if you've not seen it but the storyline is out there so to speak.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2022)

Really enjoyed Maverick. Mate booked a private screening for £200 so cost us about a tenner each but so worth it to have a quiet screen for just 20 people


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 3, 2022)

Father Stu 2022 staring Matt Wahlberg, Mel Gibson.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 4, 2022)

Top gun Maverick.
Brilliant,the mrs wasn’t overly keen on seeing it but also loved it.
Definitely one to watch at the cinema.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 5, 2022)

Darkest Hour  on BBC 1 now.
Scary how tyrants and politics keep recurring.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone seen Everything, Everywhere All At Once?
		
Click to expand...

Off to see it tonight, will report back. The reviews are promising, 96% on rotten tomatoes.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone seen Everything, Everywhere All At Once?
		
Click to expand...

Incredible piece of film making. Totally original, brimming with ideas, lots of "WTF?" moments and a good bit of humour. 2 hours 20 minutes flew by. 

It will definitely divide opinion. When we came out, the wife said "what did you make of that?". I said it was fantastic, she said she wasn't sure whether it was total rubbish or absolute genius!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 6, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Incredible piece of film making. Totally original, brimming with ideas, lots of "WTF?" moments and a good bit of humour. 2 hours 20 minutes flew by.

It will definitely divide opinion. When we came out, the wife said "what did you make of that?". I said it was fantastic, she said she wasn't sure whether it was total rubbish or absolute genius!
		
Click to expand...

The hard bit now is finding a cinema showing it. I've checked Vue and it is not there up to Thursday. Another poster said similar to you and it sounds interesting enough to search it out. Thanks for that 👍


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The hard bit now is finding a cinema showing it. I've checked Vue and it is not there up to Thursday. Another poster said similar to you and it sounds interesting enough to search it out. Thanks for that 👍
		
Click to expand...

It's on at The Jam Jar in Whitley Bay, great little independent cinema.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 12, 2022)

Watched the first top gun last night, what a cheese fest 🤣


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 12, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Watched the first top gun last night, what a cheese fest 🤣
		
Click to expand...

talk to me goose


----------



## HampshireHog (Jun 12, 2022)

Jurassic World Dominion with the family.  Comfortably, the worst of the newer trilogy possibly the worst of the lot.

Weirdly, the dinosaur CGI seems to have got worse, and they seem to have turned Apple CEO Tim Cook into the main bad guy.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 12, 2022)

Sideways. Not seen for years but like a vintage wine gets better as it ages.  Brilliant performance from Paul Giamatti


----------



## Ethan (Jun 12, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			Jurassic World Dominion with the family.  Comfortably, the worst of the newer trilogy possibly the worst of the lot.

Weirdly, the dinosaur CGI seems to have got worse, and they seem to have *turned Apple CEO Tim Cook into the main bad guy.*

Click to expand...

That is what my 12 year old said. I thought the movie was OK, but would have benefitted from some judicious editing, say another 30 minutes worth.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 12, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Sideways. Not seen for years but like a vintage wine gets better as it ages.  Brilliant performance from Paul Giamatti
		
Click to expand...

That’s such a fantastic film 👌


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 13, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Sideways. Not seen for years but like a vintage wine gets better as it ages.  Brilliant performance from Paul Giamatti
		
Click to expand...

Love that film, not seen it for years, been meaning to give it another look


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2022)

Jurassic Park, the new one. Stop it, no more please. Loads of nods to the original but they looked tired rather than sweet. Messy story, bit of a Bond chase, set pieces, usual dinosaur stuff. Oh, and a t.rex fight at the end 🙄.

My mood may not have been helped by the moronic mum who brought her kid to watch the film with the noisiest wrapped sweets she could possibly find. The bag made a noise, unwrapping the sweets made a noise 😡. Obviously, being British I simply seethed silently (she looked nails 😳)


----------



## GB72 (Jun 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Jurassic Park, the new one. Stop it, no more please. Loads of nods to the original but they looked tired rather than sweet. Messy story, bit of a Bond chase, set pieces, usual dinosaur stuff. Oh, and a t.rex fight at the end 🙄.

My mood may not have been helped by the moronic mum who brought her kid to watch the film with the noisiest wrapped sweets she could possibly find. The bag made a noise, unwrapping the sweets made a noise 😡. Obviously, being British I simply seethed silently (she looked nails 😳)
		
Click to expand...

This is why I was so happy to find out that it is not that expensive to hire a full screen. £150-£200 on a Friday night. 20 of us saw maverick. Tenner each, whole screen to ourselves, heaven


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2022)

GB72 said:



			This is why I was so happy to find out that it is not that expensive to hire a full screen. £150-£200 on a Friday night. 20 of us saw maverick. Tenner each, whole screen to ourselves, heaven
		
Click to expand...

We go to the cinema quite a bit, Vue £5 a pop plus meerkat 2 for 1, and normally people are pretty good. Tonight was painful though, truly painful. 

That sounds ridiculously cheap. I'd never have thought of ever doing that.


----------



## Piece (Jun 17, 2022)

Last Seen Alive, with Gerard Butler. Actually pretty decent.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 19, 2022)

Off to the pictures later to watch Top Gun...not been for years. Do we get a break half way through for a wee??!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Off to the pictures later to watch Top Gun...not been for years. Do we get a break half way through for a wee??!! 

Click to expand...

I'm afraid not even someone coming around with ice creams halfway through 😄


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 19, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm afraid not even someone coming around with ice creams halfway through 😄
		
Click to expand...

Funny enough someone else said that when I mentioned intervals 

Managed to avoid a wee break - how does Tom Cruise look so flipping good?!


----------



## Fromtherough (Jun 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Off to the pictures later to watch Top Gun...not been for years. Do we get a break half way through for a wee??!! 

Click to expand...

We’ve been this afternoon as part of my Father’s Day. Absolute cheese fest. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 19, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			We’ve been this afternoon as part of my Father’s Day. Absolute cheese fest. Absolutely loved it.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. The only cheese-fest I really struggled with was the character Hangman...cheese on top of cheese


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Off to the pictures later to watch Top Gun...not been for years. Do we get a break half way through for a wee??!! 

Click to expand...

just back from seeing it. You won’t need a break, it’s done before you know it. Top film, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 19, 2022)

Look who I made friends with in the lobby!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Ditto. The only cheese-fest I really struggled with was the character Hangman...cheese on top of cheese 

Click to expand...

OutMavericking the young Maverick? 🤔


----------



## JamesR (Jun 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Look who I made friends with in the lobby!

View attachment 43133

Click to expand...

A woman in a colourful top? 🤷🏻‍♂️🤔🤣🤣


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 20, 2022)

JamesR said:



			A woman in a colourful top? 🤷🏻‍♂️🤔🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 20, 2022)

Good luck to You , Leo Grande.
Emma Thomson, brilliant for us of a more mature age.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 22, 2022)

Top Gun Maverick. Me and Missis  T just loved it. Missis T said in the car on the way home. “ did you hear them two ladies behind us sobbing “ 🤔😳😂😂😂


----------



## GB72 (Jun 24, 2022)

Just watched the new Dr Strange film and this is where the MCU hits the same problem that the comics have had for years. It all becomes so reliant on you knowing past plots, lore and backstory that it starts to become impenetrable to new watchers. I thought it was ok but hell you need to know what happened in all of the main movies, the TV shows and have an even wider knowledge to understand the Illuminati fully.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2022)

We also watched Dr Strange in the Multiverse or whatever it's called. It was decent but I do think this whole multiverse avenue they've gone down is just an excuse to change things in silly ways, like (without spoilers) making female versions or different race versions of certain characters. Some of it even seemed like a rip off of Rick & Morty if we're being honest. Watchable nonsense though I suppose. 

As @GB72 since, it was lucky we'd watched WandaVision and everything otherwise half of it wouldn't have made a blind bit of sense.


----------



## Piece (Jun 27, 2022)

Lazarus Project finished. Better than I thought and last episode was decent.

Started new series of Star Trek on Paramount+. Different direction to Discovery, more back to the NextGen type where every episode is distinct. It's fair so far.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 27, 2022)

Piece said:



			Lazarus Project finished. Better than I thought and last episode was decent.

Started new series of Star Trek on Paramount+. Different direction to Discovery, more back to the NextGen type where every episode is distinct. It's fair so far.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed the first 3 episodes. Back to good, old fashioned Star Trek and I love the retro look to match in with the orginal series.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 27, 2022)

Blood and Bone. 2009 revenge action flick with Michael Jai White. A good example of the genre and well worth watching


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 27, 2022)

Piece said:



			Lazarus Project finished. Better than I thought and last episode was decent.

.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first 3 episodes of this and I just don't get it 🤔🙄😳😵


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2022)

Elvis.  Austin Butler & Tom Hanks were brilliant, film is very good if a hair long, albeit it didn't drag too much.  Really interesting seeing who he met around Memphis & who influenced him, especially as we'd been to some of the places concerned.  If only he'd listened to B. B. King, maybe we'd have had him for longer...


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 1, 2022)

Really enjoyed King Richard. Smith was very good in it. Slightly glossy version of Richard Williams though from what I’ve read previously.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 8, 2022)

THE HELP 2011,  worth a watch .


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			W Some of it even seemed like a rip off of Rick & Morty if we're being honest. Watchable nonsense though I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair that is more rick and morty taking the mick out of the entire premise of comics. The muiltiverse has been around long before rick and morty and they just use it in their comedy (very well I might add)
Went to see Thor Love and thunder thursday

7/10 id say.. bit corny, but had some good bits.. the 2nd best thor stand alone film but then 1 and 2 werent great

had some "lol" moments but over played the awkwardness of "seeing your ex" with janes return etc

but still a watchable couple hours of mindless escapism 

I think the MCU has become a real paint by numbers movie series.. only about 5 films were truly brilliant the rest are hitting the notes to get you to watch to continue the story 

but ill still watch


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2022)

Last Seen Alive.  Don't waste your time.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Last Seen Alive.  Don't waste your time.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh yes that was a bad one. What the hell was his accent all about?!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 9, 2022)

I'm going to attempt the Marvel films as I'm home alone and bored.
I hear there's a specific order to watch them in which doesn't really follow chronological order, can anyone enlighten me on this?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 9, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I'm going to attempt the Marvel films as I'm home alone and bored.
I hear there's a specific order to watch them in which doesn't really follow chronological order, can anyone enlighten me on this?
		
Click to expand...

I actually think chronological order is the right way. That's how I saw them and it makes sense. As they were released basically.

That's a lot of viewing 😳


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 11, 2022)

Went to see Thor Love and Thunder yesterday. 

It is absolutely brilliant. Cheesey and funny with lots of action. As a Thor movie should be.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I actually think chronological order is the right way. That's how I saw them and it makes sense. As they were released basically.

That's a lot of viewing 😳
		
Click to expand...

There’s something in Disney + which shows them in the right order by the year they are based so I watched Captain America first, it’s kinda crappy but I’ll see how far I get 😂


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 11, 2022)

Blood Father, on Amazon Prime. A Mel Gibson film from 2016 with an 80's vibe. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			There’s something in Disney + which shows them in the right order by the year they are based so I watched Captain America first, it’s kinda crappy but I’ll see how far I get 😂
		
Click to expand...

The issue is that as the films progress they start to overlap. Something in a Captain America film suddenly impacts a thread in an Iron Man film and then a Thor film etc. As the series progressed the more important the overlaps became. Miss a film and something crops up that you might not click with.

Also, Marvel have little extra clips at the end of films, in and at the end of titles. You can Google each film to see how many clips there will be. Sometimes they are a set up to the next film, sometimes they are just daft little scenes. You need to see these, just in case. Luckily you don't have to sit through 10 minutes of titles, just fast forward.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 11, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			There’s something in Disney + which shows them in the right order by the year they are based so I watched Captain America first, it’s kinda crappy but I’ll see how far I get 😂
		
Click to expand...

My daughter is a Marvel nut and has watched all the films in order they were released and also re-watched them all by the year the film is based. Personally, I'd go for order they were released unless you are a comic fan and know some of the overlapping stories without seeing the films.

So with that, you can guess I was at Thor: Love and Thunder last Thursday as I had booked iMAX tickets over a month in advance but was considering not going due to a few days of man-flu. Lateral flows from 3 days before and 1 day before were negative so went along. Was negative the next day as well. If I'm being honest, Phase 4 has been a bit pants so far as most things have been so-so to really poor. I liked Thor though, it was exactly what I expected it to be. Lots of light hearted moments and for some strange reason every time the goats appeared I laughed. Just something so stupid that puts a smile on my face.

On a more worrying note, a lad I work with told me this morning that his wife works at a hospital in London and they are seeing loads of patients come in with covid but are all testing negative on the lateral flow tests. He was saying that lots in the NHS now think lateral flows aren't working with the new strain. I've had this "man-flu" for a week now and it has all the symptoms of covid except the lateral flows keep coming up negative.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			My daughter is a Marvel nut and has watched all the films in order they were released and also re-watched them all by the year the film is based. Personally, I'd go for order they were released unless you are a comic fan and know some of the overlapping stories without seeing the films.

So with that, you can guess I was at Thor: Love and Thunder last Thursday as I had booked iMAX tickets over a month in advance but was considering not going due to a few days of man-flu. Lateral flows from 3 days before and 1 day before were negative so went along. Was negative the next day as well. If I'm being honest, Phase 4 has been a bit pants so far as most things have been so-so to really poor. I liked Thor though, it was exactly what I expected it to be. Lots of light hearted moments and for some strange reason every time the goats appeared I laughed. Just something so stupid that puts a smile on my face.

On a more worrying note, a lad I work with told me this morning that his wife works at a hospital in London and they are seeing loads of patients come in with covid but are all testing negative on the lateral flow tests. He was saying that lots in the NHS now think lateral flows aren't working with the new strain. I've had this "man-flu" for a week now and it has all the symptoms of covid except the lateral flows keep coming up negative.
		
Click to expand...

Lateral flow didn't even work with Covid I got a year ago let alone now.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Lateral flow didn't even work with Covid I got a year ago let alone now.
		
Click to expand...

Worked fine first time for me and all the family. This time we have all tested negative for multiple days, no one has yet tested postive from about 10 tests now.

So I've either had the worst cold in my life that has dragged on for a week or Covid again and this time the tests haven't worked.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 11, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			My daughter is a Marvel nut and has watched all the films in order they were released and also re-watched them all by the year the film is based. Personally, I'd go for order they were released unless you are a comic fan and know some of the overlapping stories without seeing the films.

So with that, you can guess I was at Thor: Love and Thunder last Thursday as I had booked iMAX tickets over a month in advance but was considering not going due to a few days of man-flu. Lateral flows from 3 days before and 1 day before were negative so went along. Was negative the next day as well. If I'm being honest, Phase 4 has been a bit pants so far as most things have been so-so to really poor. I liked Thor though, it was exactly what I expected it to be. Lots of light hearted moments and for some strange reason every time the goats appeared I laughed. Just something so stupid that puts a smile on my face.

On a more worrying note, a lad I work with told me this morning that his wife works at a hospital in London and they are seeing loads of patients come in with covid but are all testing negative on the lateral flow tests. He was saying that lots in the NHS now think lateral flows aren't working with the new strain. I've had this "man-flu" for a week now and it has all the symptoms of covid except the lateral flows keep coming up negative.
		
Click to expand...

 I agree with Phase 4, a lot of the characters that they are relying on to carry the films just do not match up to the orignal ones. Add to that the fact that it have become overly convoluted and the need to have seen everything both in the cinema and on Disney plus to follow the plots and it is testing for even the most devoted fan. Add to that the fact that we are probably 2 or more years away from the next Endgame level film and there is real danger of viewer fatigue. 

Personally I would have dropped the focus on the universe building plots. concentrated on getting the X-Men and Fantastic Four up and running then use them to bring back the existing characters for the next major event film. Those really are the only 2 bullets that Disney have left in the gun as they have used up and exhasuted most of the characters that people are familiar with


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 11, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I agree with Phase 4, a lot of the characters that they are relying on to carry the films just do not match up to the orignal ones. Add to that the fact that it have become overly convoluted and the need to have seen everything both in the cinema and on Disney plus to follow the plots and it is testing for even the most devoted fan. Add to that the fact that we are probably 2 or more years away from the next Endgame level film and there is real danger of viewer fatigue.

Personally I would have dropped the focus on the universe building plots. concentrated on getting the X-Men and Fantastic Four up and running then use them to bring back the existing characters for the next major event film. Those really are the only 2 bullets that Disney have left in the gun as they have used up and exhasuted most of the characters that people are familiar with
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. They are really getting down to the level that only comic book fans will know and even them some of them seem a bit obscure. I'm starting to feel the fatigue myself, just been crammed with so much content in such a short space of time.

I was never really a Marvel comic fan, only comic I read lots of as a kid was Judge Dredd but I at least knew who Iron Man, Hulk, Captain America, Thor etc were before the movies came out. Now? I'm finding I have to google who the characters are a lot of the time.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 11, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Totally agree. They are really getting down to the level that only comic book fans will know and even them some of them seem a bit obscure. I'm starting to feel the fatigue myself, just been crammed with so much content in such a short space of time.

I was never really a Marvel comic fan, only comic I read lots of as a kid was Judge Dredd but I at least knew who Iron Man, Hulk, Captain America, Thor etc were before the movies came out. Now? I'm finding I have to google who the characters are a lot of the time.
		
Click to expand...

Now the last Judge Dredd film was superb and so needed a sequel (talk of a Megacity One series in development on Netflix). 

Even as a comic fan, they have used up pretty much all of the mainstream stuff across the MCU, Disney Plus and the Netflix series. As I mentioned, the MCU versions of the X-Men and the Fantastic Four are pretty much all they have left. Everything else has issue, they release a new Captain America film, going to mean very little to anyone without Disney plus so know it is Sam Wilson now, same with all the multiverse stuff, not easyif you have not seen Loki and the latest Dr Strange Film means nothing if you have not seen Wandavision. 

This is the problem the comics always had, how can you get in a new audience when you need to have been reading for years to get the plot points so they would occasionally just wipe out all of the past (DC and the New 52 being the most recent) and I suspect that it what Marvel will do in the films. build up to the Secret Wars comics, have a multiversal war and use that to rest and soft reboot the MCU.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2022)

Agreed here as well. As soon as Endgame finished I thought "phew - that was great but now it's over". Then they just carried on making the movies when it all seemed to be wrapped up. I can't see the point of them anymore. Now it's 'multiverse' as a cop-out excuse to change the characters up and have different versions of them. My wife is still insisting we see these films but I just cannot get excited for them anymore.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Agreed here as well. As soon as Endgame finished I thought "phew - that was great but now it's over". Then they just carried on making the movies when it all seemed to be wrapped up. I can't see the point of them anymore. Now it's 'multiverse' as a cop-out excuse to change the characters up and have different versions of them. My wife is still insisting we see these films but I just cannot get excited for them anymore.
		
Click to expand...

I have Disney plus so I just wait a couple of months (I think its 90 days now) for them to come on the streaming service. Current films have done nothing for me but will keep watching. Even more concerned what they are going to do with Black Panther as that is the next one off the blocks in November. 

I think that one of the issues is that, OK the first films were OTT Superhero films but they remained slighlty grounded and now we have just totally over the top CGI fests with no real drama or connection to reality.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Went to see Thor Love and Thunder yesterday.

It is absolutely brilliant. Cheesey and funny with lots of action. As a Thor movie should be.
		
Click to expand...

How many clips are there after the end?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How many clips are there after the end?
		
Click to expand...

Two.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Agreed here as well. As soon as Endgame finished I thought "phew - that was great but now it's over". Then they just carried on making the movies when it all seemed to be wrapped up. I can't see the point of them anymore. Now it's 'multiverse' as a cop-out excuse to change the characters up and have different versions of them. My wife is still insisting we see these films but I just cannot get excited for them anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Multiverse has been around since the 60s lol it's a great concept 

Plenty of chance to enhance stories and change actors 

End game ended phase 3

So many new concepts coming in phase 4

I mean a whole new generation of fans to appeal to


----------



## GB72 (Jul 12, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Multiverse has been around since the 60s lol it's a great concept

Plenty of chance to enhance stories and change actors

End game ended phase 3

So many new concepts coming in phase 4

I mean a whole new generation of fans to appeal to
		
Click to expand...

The main issue I have is the need to have seen so much marvel across films and TV that it is not easy for casual followers to pick up the plot


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 12, 2022)

GB72 said:



			The main issue I have is the need to have seen so much marvel across films and TV that it is not easy for casual followers to pick up the plot
		
Click to expand...

I think you can follow the majority of it but u miss the little details.

It is a commitment these days 

But then isn't star wars the same? You can enjoy the film's but with the TV you can learn so much more if you choose


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2022)

Well I’m two Marvel films down, I’m doing them in the Disney suggested way, my daughter who has seen everything also agrees it’s the right way to watch them but said watch the series’s after one of the films (can’t remember which one, sounds Oriental lol).
Captain America - not great 5/10
Captain Marvel - enjoyed it 8/10

Watched the first 10 minutes of Ironman before bedtime, seems ok if not a touch cheesy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Well I’m two Marvel films down, I’m doing them in the Disney suggested way, my daughter who has seen everything also agrees it’s the right way to watch them but said watch the series’s after one of the films (can’t remember which one, sounds Oriental lol).
Captain America - not great 5/10
Captain Marvel - enjoyed it 8/10

Watched the first 10 minutes of Ironman before bedtime, seems ok if not a touch cheesy.
		
Click to expand...

Captain Marvel second up? That was 2019, there are loads of films before then. That's odd if that is what Disney suggest.

Did you enjoy the way her hair was being constantly being blow dried as she moved . Very distracting.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Captain Marvel second up? That was 2019, there are loads of films before then. That's odd if that is what Disney suggest.

Did you enjoy the way her hair was being constantly being blow dried as she moved . Very distracting.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like chronological order as it's set in the 90's. Personally I wouldn't watch them this way as I'm not sure the end credit scenes will make any sense.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Looks like chronological order as it's set in the 90's. Personally I wouldn't watch them this way as I'm not sure the end credit scenes will make any sense.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that’s what it is, I’m watching them in order of when they are set. There are numerous websites that recommend that method as it makes more sense about the blue power brick thing. The end scene in Captain Marvel was bizarre but to be honest it was all very cheesy nonsense and I will have forgotten about it come next week.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 13, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yes that’s what it is, I’m watching them in order of when they are set. There are numerous websites that recommend that method as it makes more sense about the blue power brick thing. The end scene in Captain Marvel was bizarre but to be honest it was all very cheesy nonsense and I will have forgotten about it come next week.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the first end credit scene will be very confusing unless you have seen the other films.

Other than that, I've just checked the chronological order and it's not as bad as I thought.

https://editorial.rottentomatoes.com/guide/marvel-movies-in-order/


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Yes, the first end credit scene will be very confusing unless you have seen the other films.

Other than that, I've just checked the chronological order and it's not as bad as I thought.

https://editorial.rottentomatoes.com/guide/marvel-movies-in-order/

Click to expand...

Yes, apart from the first couple I gather it’s not a million miles away from the original release dates anyway.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Looks like chronological order as it's set in the 90's. Personally I wouldn't watch them this way as I'm not sure the end credit scenes will make any sense.
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Yes that’s what it is, I’m watching them in order of when they are set. There are numerous websites that recommend that method as it makes more sense about the blue power brick thing. The end scene in Captain Marvel was bizarre but to be honest it was all very cheesy nonsense and I will have forgotten about it come next week.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, okay. That makes sense but equally it doesn't.

One tip for you. If you make it through them all, stop when you hit The Eternals. Absolute stinker of a film. Go around it and on to the next one .

I'll be impressed if you manage them all like this. I saw each of them when they came out, months between each one. Bingeing them will probably be quite hard work I suspect.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 13, 2022)

Just watched "Oh! What a Lovely War". 
I wasn't sure what to think of it before watching, but I actually enjoyed it.  It has a great cast, and the songs go very well with what is an anti-war film.  Quite moving and certainly does not glamourise war.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 13, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Well I’m two Marvel films down, I’m doing them in the Disney suggested way, my daughter who has seen everything also agrees it’s the right way to watch them but said watch the series’s after one of the films (can’t remember which one, sounds Oriental lol).
Captain America - not great 5/10
Captain Marvel - enjoyed it 8/10

Watched the first 10 minutes of Ironman before bedtime, seems ok if not a touch cheesy.
		
Click to expand...

Iron Man is one of the best.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ah, okay. That makes sense but equally it doesn't.

One tip for you. If you make it through them all, stop when you hit The Eternals. Absolute stinker of a film. Go around it and on to the next one .

I'll be impressed if you manage them all like this. I saw each of them when they came out, months between each one. Bingeing them will probably be quite hard work I suspect.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha top tip, I’ll give it a swerve lol.
The missus is still in hospital so I’ve got the place to myself, I’m watching maybe 2/3 of a film per night. I was telling the missus yesterday and she’s gutted because she loves the Marvel films and hasn’t watched them all 😂


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ah, okay. That makes sense but equally it doesn't.

One tip for you. If you make it through them all, stop when you hit* The Eternals. Absolute stinker of a film*. Go around it and on to the next one .

I'll be impressed if you manage them all like this. I saw each of them when they came out, months between each one. Bingeing them will probably be quite hard work I suspect.
		
Click to expand...

Actually fell asleep in the cinema. I couldn't even tell you the names of the characters now and I've no intention of ever watching it again.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Actually fell asleep in the cinema. I couldn't even tell you the names of the characters now and I've no intention of ever watching it again.
		
Click to expand...

I think if you told me they changed writer 5 times, director 4 times and re-edited it another 5 times I could quite believe it. It was just horrible. The only redeeming character was played by Kumail Nanjiani and that was simply because he has so much charisma and is plain funny. His sidekick / servant also gets a pass


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think if you told me they changed writer 5 times, director 4 times and re-edited it another 5 times I could quite believe it. It was just horrible. The only redeeming character was played by Kumail Nanjiani and that was simply because he has so much charisma and is plain funny. His sidekick / servant also gets a pass 

Click to expand...

Even then I can't remember the character name or the servants name.

If I had to guess as the character names I think one was Icarus (easy to remember, everyone knows the story) and one was Gilgamesh (only remember that thanks to Civilization 6 game). The others, without going to google I couldn't tell you.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Even then I can't remember the character name or the servants name.

If I had to guess as the character names I think one was Icarus (easy to remember, everyone knows the story) and one was Gilgamesh (only remember that thanks to Civilization 6 game). The others, without going to google I couldn't tell you.
		
Click to expand...

No idea of the names, I had to google the guy as well, I'm not that much of a nerd to know them all . I just remember they were quite good together and certainly stood out in a sea of awfulness. The rest I have blanked out.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One tip for you. If you make it through them all, stop when you hit The Eternals. Absolute stinker of a film. Go around it and on to the next one .
		
Click to expand...

Agree, it was so bad - have loved pretty much all of them but didn't even get halfway through that one


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think if you told me they changed writer 5 times, director 4 times and re-edited it another 5 times I could quite believe it. It was just horrible. The only redeeming character was played by Kumail Nanjiani and that was simply because he has so much charisma and is plain funny. His sidekick / servant also gets a pass 

Click to expand...

He's also in the Kenobi series


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			He's also in the Kenobi series
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I don't have Disney. 

He was a great podcast guest on the James Acaster, Ed Gamble, Off Menu podcast. Very funny story teller.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2022)

Thor. Mmmmmmmmmmm 🤔. Too silly for me. Ragnarok got the balance between straight and silly just right but this one tipped over too far.

As for the post credits scenes, go after the first one. The second adds nothing. If anyone leaves and wants to know what they missed, feel free to message me (although I'm sure the internet will provide)


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thor. Mmmmmmmmmmm 🤔. Too silly for me. Ragnarok got the balance between straight and silly just right but this one tipped over too far.

As for the post credits scenes, go after the first one. The second adds nothing. If anyone leaves and wants to know what they missed, feel free to message me (although I'm sure the internet will provide)
		
Click to expand...

Taika Waititi played safe with his first outing , this was very much his vision

Sometimes it wasn't a good thing

Without spoilers u missed 3 of the great reasons Ragnarok was so good with the actors not in this one


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Taika Waititi played safe with his first outing , this was very much his vision

Sometimes it wasn't a good thing

Without spoilers u missed 3 of the great reasons Ragnarok was so good with the actors not in this one
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully the people in charge will take note and not give him free reign again. It reminded me of someone allowed to improvise comedy scenes over and over instead of being tied to a script. The odd bit works but most falls flat.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 14, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ah, I don't have Disney.

He was a great podcast guest on the James Acaster, Ed Gamble, Off Menu podcast. Very funny story teller.
		
Click to expand...

There's only so many streaming services that people need - understandable.
I'll have to check out the podcast episode though


----------



## BrianM (Jul 14, 2022)

Looks like I've been roped in to watch The Rise of Gru tomorrow.
I'll report back tomorrow


----------



## Rooter (Jul 15, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Looks like I've been roped in to watch The Rise of Gru tomorrow.
I'll report back tomorrow 

Click to expand...

I took the kids last week, we enjoyed it!! I do love a kids film! (Especially clever ones with adult jokes hidden)


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 19, 2022)

A few more Marvel films down…
I’ve noticed all the films seem to follow a similar pattern, action, long boring lull then action at the end.

Iron Man enjoyed it but the main character is a bit of a prat 7/10
Iron Man 2 as above 7/10
Thor, a lot better imo a solid 8/10

Half way through Marvel Avengers, decentish so far.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 19, 2022)

Spiderman: No Way Home. 
I am now officially totally Marveled out.  There's a lot of dead horses being flogged out there.  I appreciate that they make money, the special effects are good but, despite the changing story plots, I now feel I am just watching the same things churned around and around.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 19, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			Spiderman: No Way Home.
I am now officially totally Marveled out.  There's a lot of dead horses being flogged out there.  I appreciate that they make money, the special effects are good but, despite the changing story plots, I now feel I am just watching the same things churned around and around. 

Click to expand...

I wll agree with that and I am a massive comic book fan. I will watch anything that comes on Disney plus but that is about it. I thnk that the whole thing peaked with endgame and they are struggling to move it on with less popular characters. Sadly, most run of the mill comic book stories are a bit samey and the interest comes from the quality of the bad guy, something that the MCU has really struggled with.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 22, 2022)

Top Gun: Maverick. Again. Just as good second time round, picked up some bits that we missed first time round. 

The Untouchables run at No. 1 is under threat.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 23, 2022)

The Railway Children Return.  ‘twas okay, nothing special but a bit of harmless entertainment.


----------



## Dando (Jul 23, 2022)

Watched the latest Jurassic park film during the week as I couldn’t sleep.
it’s a pile of poo but it’s got
Bryce Dallas Howard in it and 😍


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 23, 2022)

The new big budget The Gray Man on Netflix. What a pile of stinking sub-par borefest!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 24, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			The new big budget The Gray Man on Netflix. What a pile of stinking sub-par borefest!
		
Click to expand...

Your post beat me to it. Netflix have a real formula for their films, big explosions, car chases, big name stars (1 or 2), big budget, £2.50 spent on the script 🙄.

Concentrate more on the script, spend less on bullets and bangs.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 24, 2022)

Watched Guardians of the Galaxy, 1 and 2 last couple of nights, still excellent viewing for families 😀


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 24, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			The new big budget The Gray Man on Netflix. What a pile of stinking sub-par borefest!
		
Click to expand...

I'm going in , Sunday PM movie time


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 24, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			I'm going in , Sunday PM movie time
		
Click to expand...

don't do it - go to the pub instead!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 24, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			I'm going in , Sunday PM movie time
		
Click to expand...

Well the stunt people earned their money.
Looks like there could be a sequel 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 24, 2022)

Went to see Thor Love & Thunder on Friday. It was alright but so many silly comedy moments that it basically played like a parody of a Marvel film rather than an actual one. Even complete with Russell Crowe hamming it up with a silly voice for his character. 

Christian Bale was pretty good to be fair.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Went to see Thor Love & Thunder on Friday. It was alright but so many silly comedy moments that it basically played like a parody of a Marvel film rather than an actual one. Even complete with Russell Crowe hamming it up with a silly voice for his character.

Christian Bale was pretty good to be fair.
		
Click to expand...

My mate has started refering to new marvel as the mSHEu... Which judging by the new black pantha trailer I can see where he is starting to come from


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 24, 2022)

Jurassic World: Dominion. Well I’ll be the contrarian then. I quite enjoyed it, didn’t seem as long as it was and the special effects are stunning. Not a masterpiece but not a pile of  either.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 26, 2022)

The Marvel quest continue.

Marvel Avengers, solid enough film 8/10
Thor The Dark World, got a bit cheesy for me and not a great watch 5/10
Iron Man 3, more of the same, half decent and a good 7/10
Captain America The Winter Soldier, really enjoyed this one despite CA seemingly getting duffed up by some inferior opponents 8/10
Guardians Of The Galaxy, fell asleep first time I watched it years ago, was almost nodding off last night again. Terrible ultra cheesy film, it doesn’t seem to fit in with the Marvel story at all apart from I recognised one of the bad guys from Captain Marvel although I thought he was good in that film 🤔
4/10


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The Marvel quest continue.

Marvel Avengers, solid enough film 8/10
Thor The Dark World, got a bit cheesy for me and not a great watch 5/10
Iron Man 3, more of the same, half decent and a good 7/10
Captain America The Winter Soldier, really enjoyed this one despite CA seemingly getting duffed up by some inferior opponents 8/10
Guardians Of The Galaxy, fell asleep first time I watched it years ago, was almost nodding off last night again. Terrible ultra cheesy film, it doesn’t seem to fit in with the Marvel story at all apart from I recognised one of the bad guys from Captain Marvel although I thought he was good in that film 🤔
4/10
		
Click to expand...

You don't like Guardians . The music, Groot, the interplay. My favourite of all of the Marvel films (although I don't like Kurt Russell in G2, I'll give you that )

I think one of the joys of Guardians is that on the whole it doesn't fit in the whole Marvel story. It does, infinity stones, Thanos etc. but actually they are standalone films and you don't need to have seen any others to know what is happening. I don't like the overlapping on the whole so I liked this.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 26, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You don't like Guardians . The music, Groot, the interplay. My favourite of all of the Marvel films (although I don't like Kurt Russell in G2, I'll give you that )

I think one of the joys of Guardians is that on the whole it doesn't fit in the whole Marvel story. It does, infinity stones, Thanos etc. but actually they are standalone films and you don't need to have seen any others to know what is happening. I don't like the overlapping on the whole so I liked this.
		
Click to expand...

No mate I properly hated it, couldn’t wait for it to be over so I can get back to proper Marvelly stuff 😂
Wish I’d missed this one and the second one out as it adds nothing to the overall story that I’m aware of, still we’ll plough on and watch the 2nd instalment tonight.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You don't like Guardians . The music, Groot, the interplay. My favourite of all of the Marvel films (although I don't like Kurt Russell in G2, I'll give you that )

I think one of the joys of Guardians is that on the whole it doesn't fit in the whole Marvel story. It does, infinity stones, Thanos etc. but actually they are standalone films and you don't need to have seen any others to know what is happening. I don't like the overlapping on the whole so I liked this.
		
Click to expand...

I liked Guardians, thought it got the balance of comedy and action right. But then Chris Pratt is just great. And Groot was class in that one as you say. And Drax's oneliners are top notch.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 26, 2022)

wow surprising to read somebody who doesnt like GOTG... prob one of the best of the marvel movies. didnt enjoy GOTG 2 as much personally but still guardians is a master piece 

On cap. he will always get knocked down but the point is steve rodgers always gets back up. "I can do this all day"

my fav avenger is either him or thor.. cant stand iron man.. he is far too overplayed in marvel (because its RDJ) I wont ruin future films by saying what but it does seem to be like it becomes without him certain avengers couldnt be what they were but they are (in the comics) heros in their own rights and need to get him to get in his lane.. hes a B side hero at best in the comics but because of who plays him the whole universe is built around him. Annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 26, 2022)

I’d also say Iron Man is my least favourite, not only is his character extremely annoying he’s not really a super hero, he’s just a normal bloke with a flashy suit 😂


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’d also say Iron Man is my least favourite, not only is his character extremely annoying he’s not really a super hero, he’s just a normal bloke with a flashy suit 😂
		
Click to expand...

The first Iron Mna films was one of my favourties but the other 2, not so much. Enjoyed the Winter Soldier and Guardians as well. Cannot say I have really loved any since Endgame 9and even then, I preferred the first part). Shang Chi was good for about 2 thirds until it hit the inevitable CGI ending. None of the new heros really appeals as much now but hoping for good things with Blade.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 26, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’d also say Iron Man is my least favourite, not only is his character extremely annoying he’s not really a super hero, he’s just a normal bloke with a flashy suit 😂
		
Click to expand...

Much like batman. He is the pound shop batman ..

He isn't a superhero no he is a hero

But diff is he so up himself he announces it lol Wayne doesn't

Also batman is a tiny bit more realistic.. if you had enough cash could happen.. iron man just got far fetched .. I mean see the batman .. basically his car is a muscle car and his suit is body armour 

Iron Man made a nuclear reactor for his chest ...


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 26, 2022)

The Power of the Dog
I don't mind slow burners, I don't mind long stories, but this just didn't hit me at all.  I really didn't rate it.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2022)

OK here is a film description that I never thought I would see, an animated, child friendly remake of Blazing Saddles but that is what Paws of Fury is on Sky Cinema. No, it is not a good film but it has enough moments to while away 90 minutes on a Sunday afternoon. Worth the watch just to see how you make Blazing Saddles age and context appropriate.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 26, 2022)

RRR

Fictional story of 2 Indian revolutionaries fighting the British Raj in the 1920s.

Absolutely tremendous action film, some unbelievable scenes, reminiscent of John Woo at his best. It's 3 hours long and subtitled, but it absolutely flew by. Can't recommend it highly enough. Available on Netflix.

RRR stands for Rise, Roar, Revolt btw.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 26, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			don't do it - go to the pub instead!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. What a load of guff. Disappointed.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 26, 2022)

2/3  of the way through GOTG2, missus is snoring her head off and I'm messing with my phone. Really not my cup of tea, far too silly and some scenes seemed to drag on for an eternity.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 26, 2022)

Just watched gray man, quite liked it.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 26, 2022)

Finally got round to watching Bohemian Rhapsody, having reignited my interest in all things Queen by going to see them with Adam Lambert a few weeks ago. Tremendous film - enjoyed every minute of it. And given my movie attention span is generally that of a goldfish, that’s a big vote of confidence for a film, I can tell you.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 26, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			The Power of the Dog
I don't mind slow burners, I don't mind long stories, but this just didn't hit me at all.  I really didn't rate it.
		
Click to expand...

The biggest load of dog  , can't believe I actually watched it


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 27, 2022)

Just heard on radio Grey man sequel coming and a whole spy franchise based on this 🙄😳


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 27, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Just heard on radio Grey man sequel coming and a whole spy franchise based on this 🙄😳
		
Click to expand...

if Netflix keep spending this much on utter shiiite like this their downfall will accelerate!


----------



## IainP (Jul 27, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			The new big budget The *Gray* Man on Netflix. What a pile of stinking sub-par borefest!
		
Click to expand...

It all started wrong with the spelling 😉😁


----------



## Slab (Jul 27, 2022)

Finally got back round to watching the last 007 film after falling asleep 10 minutes into it first time round... Not a fan of this one, plot was too plegh


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Just heard on radio Grey man sequel coming and a whole spy franchise based on this 🙄😳
		
Click to expand...

Trying to get on the back of the John Wick films? I think the drop off for film 2 will be quite significant.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 27, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Trying to get on the back of the John Wick films? I think the drop off for film 2 will be quite significant.
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather they did.a sequel to Nobody, that was a great film


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			I'd rather they did.a sequel to Nobody, that was a great film
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen that, I'll check it out


----------



## GB72 (Jul 27, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I haven't seen that, I'll check it out 

Click to expand...

Definitely worth a watch. 

2 films on Disney plus to watch next week. Lightyear, that I am not that fussed about but seen all the Pixar films so will complete the set, and Prey, which is far more interesting. A new Predator film that is getting decen reviews pitting it against native americans, sign me up. Expecting it may tie in somewhere to Billy in the original predator film.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 27, 2022)

Slab said:



			Finally got back round to watching the last 007 film after falling asleep 10 minutes into it first time round... Not a fan of this one, plot was too plegh
		
Click to expand...

Bond films imo always hinge on the bad guy - didn't really like the villain in the last one, thought he was a bit nothing really


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 27, 2022)

Once Upon a Time in America.  
Just finished watching this.  A great film by a great director with great music.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2022)

Elvis. Loved it, although sad towards the end. I particularly enjoyed the early years section, perhaps they should have just concentrated on that rather than trying to squeeze too much in.

The lead was superb, really captured Elvis. It was also a great reminder of the huge charisma of the guy, what a presence on stage.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 30, 2022)

Jurassic World Dominion, absolutely garbage, don’t waste your time on it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 30, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Just heard on radio Grey man sequel coming and a whole spy franchise based on this 🙄😳
		
Click to expand...

Just read the synopsis on IMDB. Isn’t John Wick still running and being hunted by international assassins…….?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 30, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			The Power of the Dog
I don't mind slow burners, I don't mind long stories, but this just didn't hit me at all.  I really didn't rate it.
		
Click to expand...

Tried to watch it when released,   switched it off as I just could not get interested. No intention of trying again.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 30, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Jurassic World Dominion, absolutely garbage, don’t waste your time on it.
		
Click to expand...

Another franchise that's been flogged to death.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 30, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			Another franchise that's been flogged to death.
		
Click to expand...

Flogged to exciton hopefully this time


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2022)

Hitmans wife’s bodyguard is now on Netflix.
Worth watching just for Salma Hayek 🤤


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just read the synopsis on IMDB. Isn’t John Wick still running and being hunted by international assassins…….?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but they have the wonderful Hotel Continental 😄. Love the concept of that place, how it works etc.


----------



## HowlingGale (Aug 6, 2022)

Lightyear. The story of Buzz. Absolutely brilliant as you'd expect. Thoroughly enjoyed it. 😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 6, 2022)

HowlingGale said:



			Lightyear. The story of Buzz. Absolutely brilliant as you'd expect. Thoroughly enjoyed it. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Its utterly brilliant isn't it? I'm glad it's on Disney plus as I wanna watch again


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Elvis. Loved it, although sad towards the end. I particularly enjoyed the early years section, perhaps they should have just concentrated on that rather than trying to squeeze too much in.

The lead was superb, really captured Elvis. It was also a great reminder of the huge charisma of the guy, what a presence on stage.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all of that,really enjoyed it.
Could have made it a 2 parter with the early years & later years.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 6, 2022)

Bullet Train. Seven of us went last night, we all laughed aloud a fair bit and all enjoyed it. It’s a good bash ‘‘em up and shoot ‘‘em action flick. Great turns from Brad Pitt and Sanada Hiroyuki, the 2 hours disappeared very quickly. A solid 8/10 from me.


----------



## Dando (Aug 6, 2022)

Watched rogue agent during the week about serial conman Robert freegard.

Decent film made so much better as it stars Gemma Aterton


----------



## hovis (Aug 6, 2022)

Prey (the new predator movie). Was surprisingly good considering their last attempt


----------



## Dando (Aug 6, 2022)

hovis said:



			Prey (the new predator movie). Was surprisingly good considering their last attempt
		
Click to expand...

thats on my list for when Mrs d is in bed


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 6, 2022)

hovis said:



			Prey (the new predator movie). Was surprisingly good considering their last attempt
		
Click to expand...

Which platform is it on?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Which platform is it on?
		
Click to expand...

Disney plus. Watching it now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 6, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Disney plus. Watching it now
		
Click to expand...

That's annoying, I don't have that one. Hey ho 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's annoying, I don't have that one. Hey ho 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

EBay, 6 months subscription for about £12 👌


----------



## Piece (Aug 8, 2022)

Tenet.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 8, 2022)

Piece said:



			Tenet.



Click to expand...

If you had seen it in the cinema then you would also be in pain from the sound. Never known such a loud film. Be grateful that you could turn it down at home.

It's also the first film where everyone walks out as you did  . Just odd, confusing, noisy.


----------



## Dando (Aug 8, 2022)

I woke up at stupid o’clock this morning so watched both Prey and Lightyear.

I’ve seen worse films


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 8, 2022)

Also watched Prey last night, was decent but not a patch on the original.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 8, 2022)

Just watching The Good Shepherd. Brilliant - Le Carre standard


----------



## Piece (Aug 9, 2022)

Thirteen Lives on Amazon Prime. Film about the true cave rescue in Thailand. 

😳😲👏🙏🙌 Unbelievable minerals from those rescuers.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 10, 2022)

Watched more Marvel films over the last week or so.
Black Panther last night, was decent but the cgi fight at the end was a bit poor.
Black Widow at the weekend, enjoyed it, seemed a bit grittier than the previous films.

Think Spider-Man Homecoming is next on the list…


----------



## JamesR (Aug 12, 2022)

Spotlight was on Sky tonight
Great film, well made, well acted, serious, adult filmmaking.
Highly recommended…in my top few films.


----------



## Bratty (Aug 12, 2022)

Please, for the love of all that is holy, do NOT watch Apex Predator on Paramount. It is without doubt one of the worst films I've ever watched. Certainly the worst Bruce Willis film ever, and he was in Hudson Hawk! 🤣


----------



## Dando (Aug 13, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Please, for the love of all that is holy, do NOT watch Apex Predator on Paramount. It is without doubt one of the worst films I've ever watched. Certainly the worst Bruce Willis film ever, and he was in Hudson Hawk! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Is it like watching me chip?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			Is it like watching me chip?
		
Click to expand...

No, that's a comedy.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2022)

Just watched Lightyear. It's not bad, but the story felt a little bit 'one thing after another' like they were making it up as they went along. 

Sox the cat was the star of the show though, we just loved him. Hoping for Sox spin-off movie now. 😁


----------



## Piece (Aug 13, 2022)

Den of Thieves. Quite enjoyed that. 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 13, 2022)

DRIVEN 2019,  is advertised as a thriller, history film about the John DeLorean car maker's downfall /scam.
It's actually quite funny at times and worth a watch


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 14, 2022)

Respect.  The story of Aretha Franklin.  Very Good, entertaining & educational, worth watching, particularly if you are into music.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 14, 2022)

The Interview.
Very funny 😆


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 15, 2022)

hovis said:



			Prey (the new predator movie). Was surprisingly good considering their last attempt
		
Click to expand...

Watched it last night, was a decent watch. Not outstanding, but better than I was expecting.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 15, 2022)

St Vincent on Amazon Prime. A film from 2014 starring Bill Murray and Melissa McCarthy. I realized I'd seen it before, but watched it again and thoroughly enjoyed it. Not your usual comedy fare from either of the them, but a very good drama worth a view.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 15, 2022)

We watched The House with Will Ferrell and Amy Poehler. Kind of like a Breaking Bad type thing, if BB was a daft implausible comedy. Not awful, filled a Sunday evening and I quite like Jason Mantzoukas who was in it as well.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 16, 2022)

Day Shift on Netflix. A vampire action/ comedy (?) starring Jamie Foxx. I didn't not enjoy it, but struggling to say something really good about it. It was OK, maybe a tad long at nearly 2 hours though.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 16, 2022)

My Marvel odyssey continues, not far from the end now but my daughter insists we also have to watch the standalone shows 😂

Spider-Man Homecoming, enjoyed it, not a bad film.
Doctor Strange, another good watch albeit a bit confusing. I take it that’s the start of all that Multiverse carry on?
Thor Ragnorak, back to a little bit too silly for me but I still really enjoyed it.

Ant Man and the Wasp up next.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			My Marvel odyssey continues, not far from the end now but my daughter insists we also have to watch the standalone shows 😂

Spider-Man Homecoming, enjoyed it, not a bad film.
Doctor Strange, another good watch albeit a bit confusing. I take it that’s the start of all that Multiverse carry on?
Thor Ragnorak, back to a little bit too silly for me but I still really enjoyed it.

Ant Man and the Wasp up next.
		
Click to expand...

Dr Strange hurts my head. The first one was just about okay, the second you can keep. I don't like the whole multi verse thing but it has really become major for the whole Marvel set up.

I like the Ant Man films. Fairly un-Marvel like but it worked for me.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Dr Strange hurts my head. The first one was just about okay, the second you can keep. I don't like the whole multi verse thing but it has really become major for the whole Marvel set up.

I like the Ant Man films. Fairly un-Marvel like but it worked for me.
		
Click to expand...

As we know that they are now heading towards Secret Wars, it will play a part over the next couple of years but will end after that. Still think it will be absent from a number of releases and will only feature in some movies. Sadly the latest Ant Man film will be another multiverse thing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 16, 2022)

GB72 said:



			As we know that they are now heading towards Secret Wars, it will play a part over the next couple of years but will end after that. Still think it will be absent from a number of releases and will only feature in some movies. Sadly the latest Ant Man film will be another multiverse thing.
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame


----------



## GB72 (Aug 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's a shame
		
Click to expand...

I know, there were so many more down to earth 'Avengers Level' events in the comics that they could have focused on but they decided on the multiverse route all concluding in the massive battle royale with every character ever imagined in Secret Wars (hopefully the more modern verson not the orignal comic designed to sell a range of toys)


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 16, 2022)

MAN about DOG 2004,  Irish dog racing comedy film.


----------



## Piece (Aug 16, 2022)

Rise of the Foot Soldier: Origins.

It was f***** ****, with lots of **** **** everywhere. ****. 🤬


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 17, 2022)

Bullet Train, really enjoyed it. Clever, funny, great characters. It has some violent parts so bear that in mind if you are squeamish. Highly recommended.


----------



## Dando (Aug 17, 2022)

Underworld - it’s poo but Kate Beckinsale is tidy


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 17, 2022)

If you watch 13 Lives. Set a timer to keep reminding you to breathe!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 19, 2022)

An old Sean Connery 2000 film called Finding Forrester. 
A slow moving drama, nothing too exciting, but worth a watch.


----------



## larmen (Aug 19, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			An old Sean Connery 2000 film called Finding Forrester.
A slow moving drama, nothing too exciting, but worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

Old Sean Connery was a much better actor that he was when he played James Bond.
Hunt for Red October is my favourite movie.


I watched Crimson Tide yesterday. Das Boot on Monday. Seems to be submarine week on one of those channels in the 400s on VM.

Roland Emerich (Das Boot, Independence Day) just dies on Tuesday. Massive in German media this week.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 19, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Bullet Train, really enjoyed it. Clever, funny, great characters. It has some violent parts so bear that in mind if you are squeamish. Highly recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised that it's taken two weeks for someone else to see this. Cracking film, laugh aloud funny and OTT with action.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Surprised that it's taken two weeks for someone else to see this. Cracking film, laugh aloud funny and OTT with action.
		
Click to expand...

I was on holiday the week before, I did my best to get there as soon as I could .

Agreed, one of my favourite films of the year so far.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 19, 2022)

Went, to the Pictures for the first time in good while. Saw NOPE. Verdict: Nope.  SWIMBO enjoyed it though.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 19, 2022)

Cineworld filing for bankruptcy - cinema seems to be in a bad way post the pandemic.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 19, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Cineworld filing for bankruptcy - cinema seems to be in a bad way post the pandemic.
		
Click to expand...

Not the biggest surprise, even when restrictions were being relaxed the studios were holding back their biggest releases until they could maximise profit and there was very little on. Add to that the delays in release due to covid filming issues and the fact that you can almost guarantee that it will only be a matter of a couple of months before the latest release is on some form of streaming platform and there would always be an issue. 

The cinema is also not the affordable family night out it used to be. I dread to think what it costs for a family of 4 for tickets, drinks, popcorn etc these days whereas you can buy a film to stream for a tenner.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Not the biggest surprise, even when restrictions were being relaxed the studios were holding back their biggest releases until they could maximise profit and there was very little on. Add to that the delays in release due to covid filming issues and the fact that you can almost guarantee that it will only be a matter of a couple of months before the latest release is on some form of streaming platform and there would always be an issue.

*The cinema is also not the affordable family night out it used to be.* I dread to think what it costs for a family of 4 for tickets, drinks, popcorn etc these days whereas you can buy a film to stream for a tenner.
		
Click to expand...

If you've got an Odeon near you, investigate Limitless.  You can either pay monthly of upfront (we do the latter) and your film options are, well, limitless.  We have to pay a £3 supplement for the iSense screen, but other than that any film is free, and our local has been fully refitted with leather recliners.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Cineworld filing for bankruptcy - cinema seems to be in a bad way post the pandemic.
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised with the prices they charge.
Vue is much cheaper.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Cineworld filing for bankruptcy - cinema seems to be in a bad way post the pandemic.
		
Click to expand...

Have they actually filed yet or is it speculation?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-62607998


----------



## GB72 (Aug 19, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			If you've got an Odeon near you, investigate Limitless.  You can either pay monthly of upfront (we do the latter) and your film options are, well, limitless.  We have to pay a £3 supplement for the iSense screen, but other than that any film is free, and our local has been fully refitted with leather recliners.
		
Click to expand...

The wonders of rural Lincolnshire again. We have a Savoy and that only has a few screens. 

As I like the cineman in theory but get annoyed there in practice (talking, rustling, phones etc) our best discovery was that it only cost £200 to hire a whole screen on saturday night. 20 of us hapy to pay a tenner each to have the place to ourselves, start the film when we were ready etc.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 19, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Not the biggest surprise, even when restrictions were being relaxed the studios were holding back their biggest releases until they could maximise profit and there was very little on. Add to that the delays in release due to covid filming issues and the fact that you can almost guarantee that it will only be a matter of a couple of months before the latest release is on some form of streaming platform and there would always be an issue.

The cinema is also not the affordable family night out it used to be. I dread to think what it costs for a family of 4 for tickets, drinks, popcorn etc these days whereas you can buy a film to stream for a tenner.
		
Click to expand...

For a family of 4 it’s £23 at my local Cineworld. Which isn’t too bad.

Just take your own snacks and drink if you must. Or better still don’t, so I don’t have to listen to the rustling.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 19, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have they actually filed yet or is it speculation?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-62607998

Click to expand...

The Wall Street Journal have said they are preparing to file, and Cineworld haven't denied it, so it looks pretty certain.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2022)

Just back from seeing Bullet Train. It was outstanding! Reminded me of a Reservoir Dogs or Guy Ritchie style film, but all set on a train (obviously). Action comedy with proper laughs and a fantastic cast. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## Dando (Aug 20, 2022)

Just watched maverick as i had to wait for it to be released on iptv.

Really enjoyed it and Jennifer Connelly has aged well


----------



## BrianM (Aug 21, 2022)

Watched 13 Lives last night with the boy, absolutely tremendous film.
I’m not going to get into the story too much, I’m sure most people are aware it’s about the Thai cave rescue. 
What these divers did is nothing short of miraculous in my opinion.
If you haven’t watched it give it a go.
We bought the book last night as well 😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 21, 2022)

Fisherman's Friend: One & All.  Harmless easy entertainment, probably more appealing to the older members of the forum, with more than a few laughs.  We enjoyed it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Watched 13 Lives last night with the boy, absolutely tremendous film.
I’m not going to get into the story too much, I’m sure most people are aware it’s about the Thai cave rescue.
What these divers did is nothing short of miraculous in my opinion.
If you haven’t watched it give it a go.
We bought the book last night as well 😂
		
Click to expand...

How many times did you realise you’d stopped breathing?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 21, 2022)

Bullet Train. It’s taken a while but finally something has replaced Jo Jo Rabbit as the biggest steaming pile of  that I’ve wasted 2 hours of my life on.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 21, 2022)

Watched Bullet proof, a film with Vinnie Jones, or rather I didn't.

Total toilet 💩

I didn't even get to the point where Jones made his entrance.


----------



## Piece (Aug 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just back from seeing *Bullet Train. It was outstanding!* Reminded me of a Reservoir Dogs or Guy Ritchie style film, but all set on a train (obviously). Action comedy with proper laughs and a fantastic cast. Really enjoyed it!
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



*Bullet Train.* It’s taken a while but finally something has replaced Jo Jo Rabbit as the biggest *steaming pile of  *that I’ve wasted 2 hours of my life on.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 22, 2022)

Piece said:





Click to expand...

Depends what you're into, obviously. I love an action comedy, it was funny and had a superb cast. On IMDB it has an average rating of 7.5/10 so I'm not alone here, that's a good rating.

Edit: JoJo Rabbit was class as well!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2022)

Piece said:





Click to expand...

You do have to smile don't you . I'm in the pro camp but what I would say to anyone thinking of going to see it, watch the trailer. The trailer is very true to the film. If you like the trailer, you will like the film.


----------



## Piece (Aug 22, 2022)

Memory. Amazon Prime film, starring Liam Neeson, Monica Bellucci, Guy Pearce.

The Contractor. Amazon Prime film, starring Chris Pike, Keifer Sutherland. 

Both passed the time. Some dodgy acting from some of the B-cast actors.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bullet Train. It’s taken a while but finally something has replaced Jo Jo Rabbit as the biggest steaming pile of  that I’ve wasted 2 hours of my life on.
		
Click to expand...

Two very different films but both very good and both made me laugh out loud.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2022)

Mrs SiLH and daughter took me to the flicks this evening to see _Where the Crawdads Sing _on daughter‘s recommendation as she has read and loved the book.  It was very enjoyable, and beautifully shot.  I have the book and so will read it as daughter said that as good the film was the book was better.

Looks like it is reaching the end of its run in cinemas so if you fancy it you should grab it very soon.

On the cinema experience…a Vue cinema with all seats being recliners.  Very comfortable and spacious seats set half way back and in the middle of the cinema.  At just under £10 each I give the experience and value for money a big thumbs up…and we will be back soon.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2022)

A Mouthful of Air - moving, sad, captivating...


----------



## larmen (Aug 27, 2022)

Buzz Lighyear. We quite liked it.


----------



## Old Colner (Aug 28, 2022)

larmen said:



			Buzz Lighyear. We quite liked it.
		
Click to expand...

Watched it last night with the grandson, he was staying over, both of us thought it was really good.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2022)

_Galaxy Quest_ on Film4…much more fun than might appear at first glance…and Trekkies would love it.


----------



## Dando (Aug 29, 2022)

I’ve just sat and watched Samaritan starring Sylvester Stallone.
I would’ve got more enjoyment from dragging my balls through broken glass


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			I would’ve got more enjoyment from dragging my balls through broken glass
		
Click to expand...

I would pay good money to witness that..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 29, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I would pay good money to witness that..
		
Click to expand...

Do you spend long on the dark web 😳.

I'll take Samaritan off my watch list based on the above review.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you spend long on the dark web 😳.

I'll take Samaritan off my watch list based on the above review.
		
Click to expand...

Good decision, it is not good


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’ve just sat and watched Samaritan starring Sylvester Stallone.
I would’ve got more enjoyment from dragging my balls through broken glass
		
Click to expand...

That was on my watch list. I'll make sure there is no broken glass nearby, just the off button on the remote


----------



## Dando (Aug 29, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I would pay good money to witness that..
		
Click to expand...

you’re a pervert…


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 29, 2022)

Like a fool I watched it (Samaritan), it's awful. Better than Bulletproof with Vinny Jones, where I lasted 10 minutes.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 30, 2022)

Napoleon Dynamite. Quirky, with some real laugh out loud moments.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’ve just sat and watched Samaritan starring Sylvester Stallone.
I would’ve got more enjoyment from dragging my balls through broken glass
		
Click to expand...

So the jury's still out then?  Let us know when you come to a final decision...


----------



## Dando (Aug 30, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			So the jury's still out then?  Let us know when you come to a final decision...
		
Click to expand...

Ok, will do


----------



## Piece (Aug 30, 2022)

Samaritan. Like the concept, and it started off really well. Didn't last long as it went down hill and continued, until there was no more downhill to go.

Wind River. Nice, small time thriller on Amazon Prime. Only issue was the dialogue being muffled in places.


----------



## chellie (Aug 30, 2022)

Piece said:



			Samaritan. Like the concept, and it started off really well. Didn't last long as it went down hill and continued, until there was no more downhill to go.

Wind River. Nice, small time thriller on Amazon Prime. Only issue was the dialogue being muffled in places.
		
Click to expand...

Subtitles are your friend


----------



## Piece (Aug 30, 2022)

chellie said:



			Subtitles are your friend

Click to expand...

Not when they weren't available!


----------



## chellie (Aug 30, 2022)

Piece said:



			Not when they weren't available! 

Click to expand...

Ah, bummer then.


----------



## Dando (Aug 30, 2022)

watching the Tomb Raider remake - do yourself a favour and watch Samaritan instead


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 30, 2022)

Dando said:



			watching the Tomb Raider remake - do yourself a favour and watch Samaritan instead
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to have to watch this now 🤯


----------



## Dando (Aug 30, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			I'm going to have to watch this now 🤯
		
Click to expand...

You have been warned


----------



## Dando (Aug 31, 2022)

found another stinker - The Serpent.

awful plot and acting that wouldn't be out of place in the Premier League


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 31, 2022)

Dando said:



			found another stinker - The Serpent.

awful plot and acting that wouldn't be out of place in the Premier League
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't that supposed to be a true story?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 31, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



_Galaxy Quest_ on Film4…much more fun than might appear at first glance…and Trekkies would love it.
		
Click to expand...

It's funny film, always makes me laugh.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 31, 2022)

The Grey man,Netflix.
Enjoyed it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 31, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Wasn't that supposed to be a true story?
		
Click to expand...

If it is the same 'The Serpent' then yes.  I thought the series was OK.


----------



## larmen (Sep 3, 2022)

Testing out our new TV and soundbar.

Star Wars - A New Hope


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2022)

Just watched Day Shift. Jamie Foxx is a vampire hunter... Dave Franco is in it as well. It was alright. That's it really.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 3, 2022)

Cloudburst a 2011 film about two 80-year-old Lesbians. It contains some crude comments but still entertaining and funny in parts, worth a watch for us golden oldies .


----------



## BrianM (Sep 3, 2022)

Watched Parker on Amazon Prime, decent enough movie with Jason Statham and Jennifer Lopez, he was double crossed and seeking revenge, plenty of fighting and blood etc!!
Just noticed it was a 2013 release.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just watched Day Shift. Jamie Foxx is a vampire hunter... Dave Franco is in it as well. It was alright. That's it really.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that was my thoughts.
Ok to pass a couple of hours.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 3, 2022)

Me time-Netflix.
Typical Kevin Hart film.
Worth a watch,easy viewing with some funny bits.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 4, 2022)

Wrath of Man, Amazon Prime, Directed by Guy Ritchie, well worth a watch 😀


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 4, 2022)

Me Time.

Just watched this and want a refund on the hour and a half of my life I wasted.

Absolute garbage


----------



## Duckster (Sep 4, 2022)

Everything Everywhere All At Once.

Err? What? Who? Eh?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’ve just sat and watched Samaritan starring Sylvester Stallone.
I would’ve got more enjoyment from dragging my balls through broken glass
		
Click to expand...

Missed all these posts before I watched it last night....... I agree with the general consensus, but I'll keep mine intact..


----------



## Old Colner (Sep 5, 2022)

We sat and watched the new Railway Children film, mainly because it was filmed locally, the film itself wasn't up to much, certainly not a patch on the original although maybe that's a touch of nostalgia, spotting the shots of the village of Howarth (same location as original) held our attention more.


----------



## Dando (Sep 5, 2022)

The Iron Mask - watched about 15 mins.

The biggest pile of festering horse poo I’ve had the misfortune of watching


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 9, 2022)

Duckster said:



			Everything Everywhere All At Once.

Err? What? Who? Eh?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely loved that!

Went to see Bullet Train last night. Very enjoyable. Lots of cartoony-type violence, and quite a few laughs. Brad Pitt was great, very self-deprecating.


----------



## larmen (Sep 12, 2022)

A Beautiful Day in the Neighbourhood 

We switched on the tv at 9pm and that just stated on one of the channels. With Tom Hanks, that’s why we left it on.
At this point we are wondering if we would still have it on if instead of Tom Hanks there would be someone unknown but equally as good.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 13, 2022)

The live action Pinocchio

Just stop Disney 

None have been as good as the original

This was so bad.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			The live action Pinocchio

Just stop Disney

None have been as good as the original

This was so bad.
		
Click to expand...

Not worth a watch then? We were planning a movie night Friday when our daughter is having her cousins sleeping over.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 13, 2022)

We stumbled upon Forgetting Sarah Marshall at the weekend and watched again for the umpteenth time. Still makes me chuckle and even Russell Brand doesn’t spoil it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 13, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Not worth a watch then? We were planning a movie night Friday when our daughter is having her cousins sleeping over.
		
Click to expand...

Normally I can find something in a film but it was so bad 

IMDb has it at 5.2 out of 10 which isn't a good sign from the start but my goodness I didn't expect that


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Normally I can find something in a film but it was so bad

IMDb has it at 5.2 out of 10 which isn't a good sign from the start but my goodness I didn't expect that
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the live action films have not been as good, but in the main have still been an ok watch. We’ll look for something else though if Pinocchio is as bad as you say.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 13, 2022)

"Dog" on Amazon Prime. A bit K-9, a bit Turner & Hooch, a reasonably enjoyable film.


----------



## Piece (Sep 13, 2022)

"The Gentlemen" - gangster film 
"Legend" - Kray flick


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 14, 2022)

Is Anybody There? 2009, a slow-moving drama, sad but funny in parts, starring Michael Caine as a retired magician in old folk's home.


----------



## Dando (Sep 14, 2022)

“Beast” starring Idris Elba - avoid at all costs


----------



## Oneil88 (Sep 14, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			IMDb has it at 5.2 out of 10 which isn't a good sign from the start but my goodness I didn't expect that
		
Click to expand...

It's still inflated a bit, not going to be surprised if it drops down to 4-ish(basically straight on DVD movies, like most of current Bruce Willis stuff). It was unbearable to watch


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 14, 2022)

Dando said:



			“Beast” starring Idris Elba - avoid at all costs
		
Click to expand...

Are there any films you do like?


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 14, 2022)

Dando said:



			“Beast” starring Idris Elba - avoid at all costs
		
Click to expand...

saw the trailer for it last week, looked like Jaws in the jungle?


----------



## Dando (Sep 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Are there any films you do like? 

Click to expand...

Star Wars
Dodge ball


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 14, 2022)

See How They Run. I wanted to like it more, best bits are in the trailer and the rest doesn't quite live up to them. Still decent though and a nice antidote to current times.

A good Meerkat sort of film, 2 for 1 😄


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 15, 2022)

Shang Chi on Disney+ was ok but nothing amazing. Felt quite silly in places which seems to be the way in more recent Marvel films.


----------



## Piece (Sep 15, 2022)

Danger Close: The Battle of Long Tan. Amazon Prime.

Film based on true events in the Vietnam war, small bunch of Australian and NZ soldiers holding off a greater number of enemy forces. Not bad.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 15, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Shang Chi on Disney+ was ok but nothing amazing. Felt quite silly in places which seems to be the way in more recent Marvel films.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, going cosmic and multiverse has ust brought about some of the worst exceses of the comics and some of the reasons why their popularity plummeted pre the MCU. Seems and odd thing to say about OTT superhero films but they are at thier best when they are grounded like the earlier Iron Man and Captain America films and on to the the Daredevil Netlix show. Shang Chi was alright for the first hour until it went full on CGI and dragons. Will be glad when phase 4 is over and hope for a bit of a reset after that. Not sure that i have really enjoyed any of the phase 4 films. Just seen the latest Thor film on Disney plus and that is awful and I even thought Spiderman No Way Home was only OK but lost all of the high school comedy charm of the first film (Into the Spiderverse is still the best Spiderman film even though it is animated). 

Marvel are going to have a struggle on their hands. None of the current range of characters are as popular or interesting as the orignal Avengers and they are now getting bogged down in lore with people having to have seen multiple films and TV series to get the most out of the latest releases. With other classiic characters like the Xmen and Fantastic Four still a long way off, I can see the Marvel bubble, if not bursting then certainly deflating a bit over the next few years.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 15, 2022)

On another note, I thought Ben Kingsley was brilliant in both films he’s been in 😂


----------



## larmen (Sep 18, 2022)

Maverick 

It’s ok, best bits are the callbacks. Happy to have upgraded the TV last month, maybe it should have been a big screen experience to make it the marvel everyone seems to say it is.


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2022)

Kajaki: The True Story. . True story of Brit soldiers trapped in a mine field in Helmond Province. Graphic. .... shows what some went through. 

Aftermath. Serious Arnie film about getting "revenge" on an ATC that caused a mid-air collision, killing his family. Based on true events.


----------



## Piece (Sep 24, 2022)

Top Gun Maverick. 

All you ever need 👍


----------



## SteveJay (Sep 25, 2022)

Watched *Where The Crawdads Sing *last night. 
We are regular film watchers via a Firestick and Netflix. This was the best film we have seen for a long time (and have seen most of the latest releases, including Top Gun).
Hard to stop welling up at the end and a really good story.
Would recommend it.


----------



## Dando (Sep 28, 2022)

Watched bullet train this morning - what a steaming pile of 💩


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 28, 2022)

Watched Crash on DVD last night ( one of a handful in the holiday cottage)
Not a bad watch tbh.
Makes you miss the ability to stream no end.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			Watched bullet train this morning - what a steaming pile of 💩
		
Click to expand...

Good; at least there’s two of us on here that know what we’re talking about… 🤣🤣


----------



## Dando (Sep 28, 2022)

Piece said:



			Kajaki: The True Story. . True story of Brit soldiers trapped in a mine field in Helmond Province. Graphic. .... shows what some went through. 

Aftermath. Serious Arnie film about getting "revenge" on an ATC that caused a mid-air collision, killing his family. Based on true events.
		
Click to expand...

Watched kajaki last week - brilliant film


----------



## BrianM (Sep 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			Watched kajaki last week - brilliant film
		
Click to expand...

Is this on Amazon Prime?


----------



## Dando (Sep 28, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Is this on Amazon Prime?
		
Click to expand...

It was on my iptv service


----------



## Old Colner (Sep 28, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Watched Crash on DVD last night ( one of a handful in the holiday cottabe)
Makes you miss the ability to stream no end.
		
Click to expand...

Was this due to the lack of WiFi?
Whenever we go away be it cottage or hotel I have a spare firestick, bought one Prime day for about Twenty quid that goes with us and usually find a way to set it up and stream.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 28, 2022)

Old Colner said:



			Was this due to the lack of WiFi?
Whenever we go away be it cottage or hotel I have a spare firestick, bought one Prime day for about Twenty quid that goes with us and usually find a way to set it up and stream.
		
Click to expand...

The TV is so old it doesn't have hdmi so can't use the shield I brought with me.
WiFi is about 7 meg so think it would have struggled anyway.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 1, 2022)

Went to see Moonage Daydream tonight. I've been a big Bowie fan since I was a teenager, absolutely loved it. The wife who is much more of a casual fan also thought it was fantastic.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			Watched kajaki last week - brilliant film
		
Click to expand...

Watched tonight on the recommendation on here. Still feel slightly nauseous - not at the injuries rather the unbelievable tension and emotion. Brilliant, sad and a tough watch. RIP all those who gave their lives for this country.


----------



## Dando (Oct 3, 2022)

after watching Dahmer i have recently sat and watched "Gacy" about serial killer John Wanye Gacy and a docu-film about Albert Fish.

Mrs D got a bit scared this morning when i was sharpening the kitchen knives.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 3, 2022)

2012: Ice Age

It‘s on the Horror channel, and truly is horrific - though not in a way the makers would want.  Not even ‘so bad it’s good’.  Sometimes I do wonder why I have such stuff on as most of the time I’m not actually watching.  Which is just as well as my brain would shrivel even more than it already has.  Stultifying awful.


----------



## Dando (Oct 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			2012: Ice Age

It‘s on the Horror channel, and truly is horrific - though not in a way the makers would want.  Not even ‘so bad it’s good’.  Sometimes I do wonder why I have such stuff on as most of the time I’m not actually watching.  Which is just as well as my brain would shrivel even more than it already has.  Stultifying awful.
		
Click to expand...

to be fair most films on the horror channel are horrific


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			2012: Ice Age

It‘s on the Horror channel, and truly is horrific - though not in a way the makers would want.  Not even ‘so bad it’s good’.  Sometimes I do wonder why I have such stuff on as most of the time I’m not actually watching.  Which is just as well as my brain would shrivel even more than it already has.  Stultifying awful.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you meant the beloved children's cartoon for a minute! Have just searched this on IMDB and found the one you mean rated 2.2/10.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I thought you meant the beloved children's cartoon for a minute! Have just searched this on IMDB and found the one you mean rated 2.2/10. 

Click to expand...

And many of the 1s are because reviewers couldn‘t give it zero…🙄

Next up…as I must…_Collision Earth_…but must I 😩 it’s another 2.2/10 😖


----------



## GB72 (Oct 4, 2022)

Day Shift. As a bit of mindless entertainment whilst in bed with a stinking cold, actually alright


----------



## Dando (Oct 6, 2022)

sat and watched Hacksaw Ridge ealrier to date and what a great film made even more awe inspiring as its based on a true story.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 6, 2022)

Help, on Netflix, a care home drama during Covid , some great acting and sad moments


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And many of the 1s are because reviewers couldn‘t give it zero…🙄

Next up…as I must…_Collision Earth_…but must I 😩 it’s another 2.2/10 😖
		
Click to expand...

Well…it is actually 3.4/10 on IMDB…however I think it must have got some of that for the laughs the special FX caused.🙄


----------



## Dando (Oct 8, 2022)

Just sat and watched the new Hellraiser. i think boiling my testicles would’ve been a better use of 2 hours


----------



## larmen (Oct 8, 2022)

Done the ‘new’ Dr Strange yesterday. I am not sure I am still following all of the Marvel universe. It was so much easier when they had fever people. When did the Fantastic 4 or X men join the party?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 8, 2022)

larmen said:



			Done the ‘new’ Dr Strange yesterday. I am not sure I am still following all of the Marvel universe. It was so much easier when they had fever people. When did the Fantastic 4 or X men join the party?
		
Click to expand...

That was officially X-Men joining the MCU and fantastic 4 aswell after marvel have the rights to them again with Sony having fantastic 4 before and fox having X-Men

Deadpool joins the MCU soon and they are bringing back Hugh Jackman as wolverine


----------



## larmen (Oct 8, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			That was officially X-Men joining the MCU and fantastic 4 aswell after marvel have the rights to them again with Sony having fantastic 4 before and fox having X-Men

Deadpool joins the MCU soon and they are bringing back Hugh Jackman as wolverine
		
Click to expand...

How far can they go? Just imagine they could buy Inspector Gadget to fold it in as well?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 9, 2022)

larmen said:



			How far can they go? Just imagine they could buy Inspector Gadget to fold it in as well?
		
Click to expand...

There no buying them into the fold.

They are marvel comic characters. When marvel was skint years ago they sold off their rights to Sony, fox and kept some

Sony took Spiderman
Fox got X-Men
Marvel kept most of rest

Disney bought marvel few years ago and then fox so that's X-Men rights back with marvel

Sony still own Spiderman and have to make a Spiderman movie every decade to keep the rights

They loan (at a huge fee) the spiderman rights to Disney so Spiderman can appear in the MCU

Marvel sold the most sellable ones and iron man is a b side hero in the comics really .. but they took a chance and it took off.

Now their huge 

Where as DC who have the much stronger and better characters (batman and superman) massively underestimated and their movies have suffered 

Altho all they need to do is a batman movie and it's a auto money spinner he is that popular


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 9, 2022)

Finally watched Searching For Sugar Man last night about 10 years after I first heard about it 
Sublime documentary, highly recommend it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2022)

Anyone seen Amsterdam yet? I quite fancy it but it looks like one that could go either way.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2022)

Ticket to Paradise. A Clooney/Roberts romcom with some predictable turns and some unexpected ones. We both enjoyed it, if you go stay for the outtakes in the credits.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 12, 2022)

Lou a 2022 film , a retired old female CIA agent trys to rescue a kidnapped girl..


----------



## Dando (Oct 19, 2022)

Halloween’s End - avoid at all costs


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 19, 2022)

Mollys game -Netflix.
Well worth a watch.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 19, 2022)

Dando said:



			Halloween’s End - avoid at all costs
		
Click to expand...

I was planning on 😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 21, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Mollys game -Netflix.
Well worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed it ,


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2022)

Mrs. Harris Goes To Paris.  An easy entertaining watch with a few laughs, we both enjoyed it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2022)

The Banshees of Inishiren.  Not quite sure what to make of it; can't say we didn't enjoy it, or that it wasn't funny, but it's definitely different.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

Black Adam. 

Pretty good for a DC movie.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 23, 2022)

Watched Moonage Daydream was a good watch wife enjoyed it more than me, I came away thinking Bowie had a influence in the content.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 24, 2022)

I Came By.  Passed a wet Sunday afternoon. Missus was gutted at Paddington's dad being a psycho.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 24, 2022)

We’ve been planning on watching the Marvel films/series in chronological order for a while. I’ve seen some of the older films but none of the newer ones from the last 10 years or so. Yesterday’s crap weather enabled us to make a start. Captain America and Captain Marvel down. Both very good. No idea if it makes a difference watching in timeline order, but thought it might help prevent confusion.


----------



## Dando (Oct 24, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mrs. Harris Goes To Paris.  An easy entertaining watch with a few laughs, we both enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Why did she go to Paris?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 24, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			We’ve been planning on watching the Marvel films/series in chronological order for a while. I’ve seen some of the older films but none of the newer ones from the last 10 years or so. Yesterday’s crap weather enabled us to make a start. Captain America and Captain Marvel down. Both very good. No idea if it makes a difference watching in timeline order, but thought it might help prevent confusion.
		
Click to expand...

I think if you stick to original cinema order there is no real confusion because you see it as they were released .. and all the link up is surprising as it is meant to be.

Much like watching star wars .. if you start with the prequels after never watching them before it takes some of the magic away


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 24, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I think if you stick to original cinema order there is no real confusion because you see it as they were released .. and all the link up is surprising as it is meant to be.

Much like watching star wars .. if you start with the prequels after never watching them before it takes some of the magic away
		
Click to expand...

Interesting point. At the end of Captain Marvel, there was a scene in the credits where she is looking for Fury (after seemingly answering the pager she upgraded for him). I recognised two of the people in the scene as Captain America and Hulk but no idea who the other two are (suspect Anvengers I’ve not heard of or seen yet) or why she was answering the page. I suspect those who watch in release order will not have been blind sided.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2022)

Dando said:



			Why did she go to Paris?
		
Click to expand...

Watch the film and you’ll find out. 😉


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			We’ve been planning on watching the Marvel films/series in chronological order for a while. I’ve seen some of the older films but none of the newer ones from the last 10 years or so. Yesterday’s crap weather enabled us to make a start. Captain America and Captain Marvel down. Both very good. No idea if it makes a difference watching in timeline order, but thought it might help prevent confusion.
		
Click to expand...

I’m almost finished in my Marvel film journey. We just watched them as Disney suggested in the timeline and it was pretty good. I really enjoyed Captain Marvel, there’s some real stinkers later on though 🙈🤣
Don’t forget to watch the Spider-Man films later on, they aren’t on Disney so you need to find other ways to watch them 👀


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Banshees of Inishiren.  Not quite sure what to make of it; can't say we didn't enjoy it, or that it wasn't funny, but it's definitely different.
		
Click to expand...

Part of me really wants to see this because I loved In Bruges, but the write-up/descriptions of it make it sound really dreary.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’m almost finished in my Marvel film journey. We just watched them as Disney suggested in the timeline and it was pretty good. I really enjoyed Captain Marvel, there’s some real stinkers later on though 🙈🤣
Don’t forget to watch the Spider-Man films later on, they aren’t on Disney so you need to find other ways to watch them 👀
		
Click to expand...

What were the stinkers? I’ll take note of when it’s suitable to ‘rest my eyes’.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 24, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			What were the stinkers? I’ll take note of when it’s suitable to ‘rest my eyes’.
		
Click to expand...

Most of the stuff after End Game I would say except of the Spiderman films.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			What were the stinkers? I’ll take note of when it’s suitable to ‘rest my eyes’.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn’t a fan of the latter Thor films.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 24, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			What were the stinkers? I’ll take note of when it’s suitable to ‘rest my eyes’.
		
Click to expand...

Eternals. Bad, so bad. Personally thought Captain Marvel was pretty poor as well.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Eternals. Bad, so bad. Personally thought Captain Marvel was pretty poor as well.
		
Click to expand...

Captain marvel was ok.
But felt like it was just a way to get her into End game.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2022)

The worst Marvel films for me were Black Panther, Doctor Strange's multiverse of nonsense, and the latest Thor one. Which was a shame because Thor Ragnorak was actually one of my favourites. I think he tried to copy that formula but jumped the shark and got it totally wrong.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 24, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Captain marvel was ok.
But felt like it was just a way to get her into End game.
		
Click to expand...

It just felt weak to me. The lead didn't have much personality and too much time at the end was spent with her hair floating beautifully as though in a 70's or 80's commercial. Not the worst, Eternals will always win that, but very forgettable.

@Orikoru  Black Panther . I thought that was a cracking film.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



@Orikoru  Black Panther . I thought that was a cracking film.
		
Click to expand...

I think we've discussed it before, but when the villain has ten times the charisma of the supposed hero, to the point where you actively want the bad guy to win, then something is wrong. Sorry to speak ill of the dead and all that but I thought Boseman's BP was bland and dull, while Michael B Jordan absolutely upstaged him. I just don't like the character I guess.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I think we've discussed it before, but when the villain has ten times the charisma of the supposed hero, to the point where you actively want the bad guy to win, then something is wrong. Sorry to speak ill of the dead and all that but I thought Boseman's BP was bland and dull, while Michael B Jordan absolutely upstaged him. I just don't like the character I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, I liked Boseman, thought MBJ was hammy. It's a strange old world.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 24, 2022)

Black panther is probably in my top 3 marvel films 😬


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Black panther is probably in my top 3 marvel films 😬
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t enjoy it, found it rather boring 😳


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I didn’t enjoy it, found it rather boring 😳
		
Click to expand...

Deadpool & wolverine should be good.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Deadpool & wolverine should be good.
		
Click to expand...

Haven’t watched any Wolverine films and I’m not really too fussed about them.
I thought Deadpool 1 was great, 2 a bit meh 🫤


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Haven’t watched any Wolverine films and I’m not really too fussed about them.
I thought Deadpool 1 was great, 2 a bit meh 🫤
		
Click to expand...

Give the X-Men a go, they are very good. Well 50/50, went good bad good bad at one point 

Wolverine as a character is one of the best around. Brilliantly played by Hugh Jackman


----------



## GB72 (Oct 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Haven’t watched any Wolverine films and I’m not really too fussed about them.
I thought Deadpool 1 was great, 2 a bit meh 🫤
		
Click to expand...

The first 2 X-Men films and Logan were great as was Days of Future Past but the third in the orignal X-men films and X-Men Origins Wolverine were not so good


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 25, 2022)

The Greatest Lie Ever Sold, a documentary film about the rise of the BLM movement and George Floyd's death.
Interesting


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 26, 2022)

The Banshees of Inisherin. The blackest of black comedies - bleak is an understatement. 

Great performances all round and beautiful to look at, thoroughly recommended.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 26, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			The Banshees of Inisherin. The blackest of black comedies - bleak is an understatement. 

Great performances all round and beautiful to look at, thoroughly recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I’d forgotten about this 👌


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 30, 2022)

Uncharted, what a mistake that was, one of the worst films I've even seen


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 30, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Uncharted, what a mistake that was, one of the worst films I've even seen 

Click to expand...

You didn't enjoy the charm of holland? Really enjoyed the games so was looking forward to it

Loved the cameo from the voice actor from the game


----------



## 3offTheTee (Oct 30, 2022)

Sure most N. Of The Border will have seen this but “ Sunshine on Leith“ is exceptional. Peter Mullan who was in Tommy‘s Honour is in it and for any Proclaimers Fans it is a must see. How the songs are blended into the story is very clever.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 31, 2022)

Everything Everywhere All at once…….

Not a scooby…..😵‍💫


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 31, 2022)

Wolf...

Why?!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 1, 2022)

A couple of Danish films recently, both starring Mads Mikkelsen, both utterly superb.
First was Another Round, great film about a bunch of teachers who get tipsy 🤔
Next up was Riders Of Justice, a sort of revenge/black comedy type film, brilliant, better than the above film I’d say 👌


----------



## banjofred (Nov 1, 2022)

Couple films I had to sell when moving back to the UK
-Men with brooms. If you can find it. Happy curling fantasy.
-Mystery Alaska-if you like ice hockey


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2022)

all quiet on the western front - wow, what a great film


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			The Greatest Lie Ever Sold, a documentary film about the rise of the BLM movement and George Floyd's death.
Interesting 

Click to expand...

where did you watch this as i can't find it anywhere?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 2, 2022)

Dream Alliance, I’d already seen the excellent documentary so I knew the story, regardless what a great film 👌

@GG26 I spotted you in the photo near the end but where were you in the singing bit at the very end 🤣


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 2, 2022)

It has just been announced that George Lucas will direct a sequel to Rogue One, provisionally titled "Star Wars - A New Hope"


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			where did you watch this as i can't find it anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

I watched it on a friend's firestick.also  available on YouTube.
Watch till the end, it traces where all the collect money really goes.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 2, 2022)

As Dando said, all Quiet on the western front.An excellent film for all the wrong reasons.

Another, “the Good nurse”. Flippin eck ☹️ A good film for the wrong reasons.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2022)

Watched _Sink the Bismarck_ (1960) yesterday evening.  An excellent film (Kenneth More doing his usual splendid military part) about a crucial event in the battle for the North Atlantic especially.

What struck me about the ending was how quite graphically the plight of the German seamen beneath the Bismark’s  decks as the ship went down was shown - and on the other side how emotionless and absolutely non-celebratory the British officers on the bridge of the KGV were shown to be as they watched on as the Bismarck went down - even though so very many of their fellow British seamen were lost by the Bismarck sinking of the Hood - they just knew of the horror.  There was no great sense of joy or pleasure in what they had just done.

Reflecting afterwards how oddly near in time it seemed to me when I was a lad…my dad bought me an Airfix model of the Tirpitz (sister ship of Bismarck) when I was about 10 - only 27yrs after Bismarck was sunk - and of course as he was in the Merchant Navy in Atlantic and Med convoys during the war these battleships were very real to him.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched _Sink the Bismarck_ (1960) yesterday evening.  An excellent film (Kenneth More doing his usual splendid military part) about a crucial event in the battle for the North Atlantic especially.

What struck me about the ending was how quite graphically the plight of the German seamen beneath the Bismark’s  decks as the ship went down was shown - and on the other side how emotionless and absolutely non-celebratory the British officers on the bridge of the KGV were shown to be as they watched on as the Bismarck went down - even though so very many of their fellow British seamen were lost by the Bismarck sinking of the Hood - they just knew of the horror. * There was no great sense of joy or pleasure in what they had just done.*

Reflecting afterwards how oddly near in time it seemed to me when I was a lad…my dad bought me an Airfix model of the Tirpitz (sister ship of Bismarck) when I was about 10 - only 27yrs after Bismarck was sunk - and of course as he was in the Merchant Navy in Atlantic and Med convoys during the war these battleships were very real to him.
		
Click to expand...

My father-in-law was a Royal Marine on board HMS Rodney, operating the guns when they engaged Bismarck.  Spoke very little about it and what he did was very matter of fact; he never showed any pleasure or joy in it, it was just what had to be done at the time.

Mrs BiM took him to the Imperial War Museum some years ago for a function where he met a German sailor; no malice towards each other, almost like a couple of old mates meeting, both knowing that the malice of one side towards another was that of their country's leader & not those engaged in the conflict.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

Tried searching Netflix for _Sink the Bismarck_ but came up empty. However I did find & watched _Eye In The Sky_.  Still excellent & very thought provoking.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 4, 2022)

Went to see Banshees of Inisheerin. Not bad but dear God it was depressing. Was a mistake bringing the pregnant wife along, she basically cried all the way through. I don't think I've ever seen a more depressing film in my life. Barry Keoghan stole the show though, he was excellent in his scenes.

We wanted to see it because we loved In Bruges and Seven Psychopaths (same director), this still had some of the amusing dialogue, but just way way more bleak and sad. Wouldn't recommend if you like leaving the cinema in a good mood.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 7, 2022)

The Keeper 2018/19, post war  football, POW romance story, easy going but worth watching.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 9, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			The Banshees of Inisherin. The blackest of black comedies - bleak is an understatement.

Great performances all round and beautiful to look at, thoroughly recommended.
		
Click to expand...

This, Gleason, Farrell and Keoghan all excellent, as are some of the others. Made us laugh in places, one scene in particular had us all laughing for about 5 minutes, but we all came away feeling pretty sombre at the end. Excellent film, although not quite in the same vein as other Mcdonagh films.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 10, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			This, Gleason, Farrell and Keoghan all excellent, as are some of the others. Made us laugh in places, one scene in particular had us all laughing for about 5 minutes, but we all came away feeling pretty sombre at the end. Excellent film, although not quite in the same vein as other Mcdonagh films.
		
Click to expand...

Saw this the other night. It was a beautifully made film, but despite the black humour was quite profoundly sad.
I don't watch a big volume of flicks, but I can't remember watching something where everybody was so bloody miserable.
Apart from the two stars, I thought that the siobhan part was really well played.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 13, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			This, Gleason, Farrell and Keoghan all excellent, as are some of the others. Made us laugh in places, one scene in particular had us all laughing for about 5 minutes, but we all came away feeling pretty sombre at the end. Excellent film, although not quite in the same vein as other Mcdonagh films.
		
Click to expand...

Watched In Bruges last night. Must be ten years since I saw it and had forgotten most of it. Absolutely loved it, the dialogue is brilliant. It's only on Netflix till the end of this month if you want to catch it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2022)

The latest Black Panther. Good in parts, it dragged in others. A stronger director could have cut 20-30 minutes without any loss to the film. 

Too much sensitivity towards the real life actor dying took up too much of the film, imo.

The action stuff was good though. A decent follow up.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 14, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Watched In Bruges last night. Must be ten years since I saw it and had forgotten most of it. Absolutely loved it, the dialogue is brilliant. It's only on Netflix till the end of this month if you want to catch it.
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely one of my favourite films of all time. Just superb.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 15, 2022)

Watched Dune over the last couple of nights, looked great but what a bore fest. Lost me after the first hour and really didn’t know what was happening after that, seemed like a Marvel film but in slow motion 😬


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Watched Dune over the last couple of nights, looked great but what a bore fest. Lost me after the first hour and really didn’t know what was happening after that, seemed like a Marvel film but in slow motion 😬
		
Click to expand...

Haha, this sounds so much like my review a year ago.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, this sounds so much like my review a year ago. 

Click to expand...

Ha ha ha quality 🤣


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 16, 2022)

Dando said:



			all quiet on the western front - wow, what a great film
		
Click to expand...

1930, 1979 or 2022 version ?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 19, 2022)

We watched Bad Education last night, brilliant film, Hugh Jackman is superb 👌


----------



## larmen (Nov 23, 2022)

Under Siege 2 (Seagal on a train), followed by the tail end of Delta Force (Chuck Norris).
Whoever scheduled the TV program new that I am watching without the misses this evening.


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 24, 2022)

Went to see 'Living'.  Bill Nighy is utterly brilliant in it.  Very moving and there's a couple of bits that will bring tear to your eye (and I always thought I was immune to 'moving' bits of cinema).


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Watched Dune over the last couple of nights, looked great but what a bore fest. Lost me after the first hour and really didn’t know what was happening after that, seemed like a Marvel film but in slow motion 😬
		
Click to expand...

Having read the book, it was paced brilliantly for me. The second installment will be the complete opposite a fast burner!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2022)

Smile.
Very good 👍🏻


----------



## Dando (Nov 27, 2022)

Black Adam - don’t bother


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 27, 2022)

Dando said:



			Black Adam - don’t bother
		
Click to expand...

The post credit scene is worth it


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Nov 27, 2022)

The Phantom of the Open - good fun


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2022)

Smile.
Definitely recommend it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 27, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Smile.
Definitely recommend it.
		
Click to expand...

So good you recommend it twice?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			So good you recommend it twice?
		
Click to expand...

Yep 🤦‍♂️😂😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 27, 2022)

Glass Onion; a Knives Out mystery.  Possibly not so much of a mystery if you pay attention but entertaining nonetheless with some good twists.  We enjoyed it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 27, 2022)

She Said.  Of a similar ilk to Spotlight which we both enjoyed.  This one resonated more with Mrs BiM than me, possibly for obvious reasons, but was well done & worth a watch.  It is certainly a testament to good journalism.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 28, 2022)

Ghost Writer - Netflix.
Worth watching


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 28, 2022)

All Quiet on the Western Front on Netflix.

Hard to say too much positive about a film based on such terrible situations, but thought it was brilliant.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 28, 2022)

I finally got round to watching the 2021 film Belfast.
Nothing too exciting but worth a watch and a listen to Van Morrison


----------



## Dando (Nov 29, 2022)

Holmes and Watson starring Will Ferrell. it's quite childish but funny


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 30, 2022)

Locke, an unusual 2014 film staring Tom Hardy .


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 30, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Locke, an unusual 2014 film staring Tom Hardy .
		
Click to expand...

That's a cracking film


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 1, 2022)

Cocaine bear.
Trailer looks brilliant 😂


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 1, 2022)

Booked tickets for the new Avatar film . Going on the 17th this month.
I enjoyed the first one and in 3D .
It will be interesting to see how 3D has improved since the first film


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 3, 2022)

Violent night.
Not bad,expected better tho.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2022)

Batman and Robin, the Clooney, Schwarzeneger, Thurman film. Haven't seen it since it was first released. Bad, very bad. It hasn't aged well.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Batman and Robin, the Clooney, Schwarzeneger, Thurman film. Haven't seen it since it was first released. Bad, very bad. It hasn't aged well.
		
Click to expand...

It's so bad it's almost good in parts lol 

What killed the dinosaurs 

The ice age!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			It's so bad it's almost good in parts lol

What killed the dinosaurs

The ice age!
		
Click to expand...

It's in that category 😄. Pretty much every line Uma Thurman has to quote is awful, I hope she was well paid for it.

I think even arnie thought his lines were corny......


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's in that category 😄. Pretty much every line Uma Thurman has to quote is awful, I hope she was well paid for it.

I think even arnie thought his lines were corny......
		
Click to expand...

What's not to like about batman carrying a bat credit card?

Never leave the cave without it!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2022)

On the Line, 2022 film staring Mel Gibson.
A bit silly in parts, but must watch till the very end .


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 8, 2022)

Dog on Prime - my kind of film.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 11, 2022)

Watching Trading Places. One of the all-time classics. I smile before the scenes that I have watched many times! 🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 11, 2022)

Uncharted. Really very bad.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Uncharted. Really very bad.
		
Click to expand...

Watched it a few weeks ago, one of the worst films of all time 🙈


----------



## Piece (Dec 12, 2022)

The Northman.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 12, 2022)

Piece said:



			The Northman.



Click to expand...

Bloomin grim isn't it


----------



## Old Colner (Dec 12, 2022)

I watched a few over the weekend, Black Adam, Spirited and Guillermo del Toro's Pinnocchio, I think out of the tree Pinnocchio was the most enjoyable, super heros not really my thing but always prepared to give them a watch and Dwayne Johnson usually ok'ish to watch, Spirited, well, not my sort of thing left it on while browsing the internet.


----------



## RichA (Dec 12, 2022)

Loved the 80s TV series so just watched the 2014 film The Equalizer on Amazon Prime as I had an evening to myself. Great movie and I'll be watching Equalizer 2 tomorrow night.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 13, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Watching Trading Places. One of the all-time classics. I smile before *that scene* that I have watched many times! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Corrected that for you, 'cos there is only one scene to rewatch.....


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2022)

Ambulance.


----------



## Dando (Dec 13, 2022)

I watched Gangs of New York recently.

what a load of poo


----------



## Dando (Dec 13, 2022)

Byzantium - it's awful but Gemma Arterton is in it


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 13, 2022)

Watched The Grinch all the way through for the first time and loved it! I think in the past the Whoville rhyming stuff got on my nerves so I bailed...

Just started Trading Places and not seen the Sky warning about outdated attitudes before...bet they still get complaints!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Watched The Grinch all the way through for the first time and loved it! I think in the past the Whoville rhyming stuff got on my nerves so I bailed...

Just started Trading Places and not seen the Sky warning about outdated attitudes before...bet they still get complaints!
		
Click to expand...

The Grinch is a Christmas favourite for us, we love it. Have you tried Cat in the Hat? Big fans of that one as well, although it is weirder. The rest of those you can keep.....


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 13, 2022)

The Little Things - Amazon 

Top cast. Bang average movie.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Grinch is a Christmas favourite for us, we love it. Have you tried Cat in the Hat? Big fans of that one as well, although it is weirder. The rest of those you can keep.....
		
Click to expand...

No but I may try it as crap weather continues and desperation sets in!!


----------



## Rooter (Dec 13, 2022)

All quiet on the western front (New one on Netflix) - Not watched a war film for ages, was chilling and gripping. a truly horrific time. A good watch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			No but I may try it as crap weather continues and desperation sets in!!
		
Click to expand...

My kids loved it when they were younger and so we have watched it multiple times. There are many quotable lines from it that we use at home that still make me chuckle now.


----------



## Piece (Dec 19, 2022)

Elf - 🤣
Lou (Netflix) - 😐
The Volcano: Rescue from Whakaari - 😳


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2022)

We watched Elf again. I think it's a perfect film, and potentially now the film I have watched more than any other. Christmas films maybe have an unfair advantage there though. We recently went to the stage musical version which was decent, although they changed a couple of fundamental plot points to save time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 21, 2022)

Enola Holmes 2, on Netflix. A good watch and this one had a bit of historical fact behind it. Worth a go.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2022)

Wonder Woman 1984

Truly awful


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 22, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Wonder Woman 1984

Truly awful
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, so true. A shame because the first was okay.


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 22, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Wonder Woman 1984

Truly awful
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't great, although, unlike "Eternals", I actually got to the end of WW84


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 22, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Enola Holmes 2, on Netflix. A good watch and this one had a bit of historical fact behind it. Worth a go.
		
Click to expand...

Better than the first one?  Found the 1st one a bit of a struggle


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 22, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Uncharted. Really very bad.
		
Click to expand...

I was annoyed, as I had zapped it on the VM bow - we had to get a new box recently, so lost a load of stuff that we had recorded.  Uncharted was one of them - if it's that bad, I'm not annoyed anymore


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 22, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			Better than the first one?  Found the 1st one a bit of a struggle
		
Click to expand...

I think this flows a little better, the characters are already established for example. It isn't going to be getting Oscars but it is very passable. If you don't like the first 15 minutes of it, stop.


Patster1969 said:



			I was annoyed, as I had zapped it on the VM bow - we had to get a new box recently, so lost a load of stuff that we had recorded.  Uncharted was one of them - if it's that bad, I'm not annoyed anymore 

Click to expand...

Yes, you should be pleased about that, not annoyed


----------



## Asian Dawn (Dec 22, 2022)

The Eagle has landed on iPlayer.  Still one of the best war films ever made.    Larry Hagman getting shot by Jean Grey is still one of the funniest things ever on film.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 22, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha, so true. A shame because the first was okay.
		
Click to expand...

I liked the first one and usually lap this stuff up but, god, it was bad!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 22, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			It wasn't great, although, unlike "Eternals", I actually got to the end of WW84
		
Click to expand...

I quite liked Eternals but we all know Marvel > DC anyway


----------



## Piece (Dec 22, 2022)

Interstellar - my favourite film 👏
The Batman - 🤨
Morbius - 🙂
Wading through The Irishman…🥱


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 23, 2022)

Violent Night. Does what it says on the tin. Very violent, with lots of black humour. I enjoyed it.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 23, 2022)

Spirited, decent Xmas fun


----------



## Asian Dawn (Dec 23, 2022)

Only one possible film to watch on Christmas Eve -  I think my avatar gives it away.      "I am an EXCEPTIONAL thief"


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Violent Night. Does what it says on the tin. Very violent, with lots of black humour. I enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

The Home alone scene was very good 😊


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 24, 2022)

A sort of film "The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse" - stunning...have tissues.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Violent Night. Does what it says on the tin. Very violent, with lots of black humour. I enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Got that lined up for tonight


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Violent Night. Does what it says on the tin. Very violent, with lots of black humour. I enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Was that at the cinema or did you stream it?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 24, 2022)

Guillermo del Toro’s _Pinnochio_ on Netflix…stunning, dark, moving and some great ‘musical’ songs.  Not for younger children.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Was that at the cinema or did you stream it?
		
Click to expand...

Cinema. We went yesterday morning. It can't have long left now, it's been out a few weeks. Pretty much every other screen was Matilda or Avatar, this was quite the antidote 😆.

Glass Onion, the new Knives Out. Good fun and a worthy sequel. I'm not sure if it's as good as the last one but if not, it's close enough.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Cinema. We went yesterday morning. It can't have long left now, it's been out a few weeks. Pretty much every other screen was Matilda or Avatar, this was quite the antidote 😆.

Glass Onion, the new Knives Out. Good fun and a worthy sequel. I'm not sure if it's as good as the last one but if not, it's close enough.
		
Click to expand...

We’re currently half way through Glass Onion, it’s decent so far.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 25, 2022)

Last Christmas - it was enjoyable. 

Four Weddings and a Funeral - seen this so many times I’ve lost count, but still in my top 10 films ever, and still makes me laugh every time I watch it.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 25, 2022)

Really enjoyed Glass Onion, missus fell asleep but it was her loss lol.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 25, 2022)

Just watched Enola Holmes 2, really enjoyed it. Setting it up for another but still a good watch 👌


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 25, 2022)

Just seen Glass Onion. Very elaborate & glamourous staging but the acting and the plot were a total pile of horse-s###. Like the first one. Can't believe you others actually liked it.


----------



## Dando (Dec 25, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Wonder Woman 1984

Truly awful
		
Click to expand...

But Gal Gadot in pleasing on the eye


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2022)

Jack Reacher (the first one), a few cheesy wtf moments but overall it was much better than I expected.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 26, 2022)

Big Boys Don't Cry,  2020, worth a watch


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 26, 2022)

Glass Onion viewed this evening. Very good, very clever.

intricate little details. Possibly better than the first one, but could be recency bias.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 27, 2022)

The Road Dance on Amazon. 
Set on the Isle of Lewis 1914
Brilliant acting and writing.
Similar to Sunset Song, some might find it slow  but it's very absorbing.
Somehow think the ending section was tagged on. Better without it IMVHO.


----------



## Piece (Dec 27, 2022)

Big Hero 6 👍
My Fair Lady
Oliver


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2022)

Mother’s Day 2010 movie.
Not for the faint hearted,but a decent watch.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 30, 2022)

Unstoppable, one of the worst films I’ve ever seen, Denzel Washington should be ashamed.


----------



## Piece (Dec 30, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Unstoppable, one of the worst films I’ve ever seen, Denzel Washington should be ashamed.
		
Click to expand...

Is that runaway train one?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 30, 2022)

Piece said:



			Is that runaway train one?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, awful film, imo of course 😁


----------



## Old Colner (Dec 31, 2022)

We sat and watched ’Where the Crawdads Sing’ yesterday afternoon, first one in quiet a while that we both enjoyed.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 1, 2023)

My Old School. True story of a 32yo guy who pretended to be 16 in order to get back into his old school in Glasgow. Seriously weird bloke. It was a good watch, amazing how he got away with it. On the iPlayer if anyone wants to watch it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 1, 2023)

rudebhoy said:



			My Old School. True story of a 32yo guy who pretended to be 16 in order to get back into his old school in Glasgow. Seriously weird bloke. It was a good watch, amazing how he got away with it. On the iPlayer if anyone wants to watch it.
		
Click to expand...

I've got that in my planner so might watch today


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 1, 2023)

rudebhoy said:



			My Old School. True story of a 32yo guy who pretended to be 16 in order to get back into his old school in Glasgow. Seriously weird bloke. It was a good watch, amazing how he got away with it. On the iPlayer if anyone wants to watch it.
		
Click to expand...

 I remember when it happened, it was front-page news. He still lives in Bearsden


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 1, 2023)

Glass onion 👎🏻 

After enjoying the 1st,this was massively disappointing.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 1, 2023)

Hounded on Sky currently. A bit far fetched in places but not a bad watch (I finished it, which these days seems rare)!


----------



## HowlingGale (Jan 1, 2023)

Everything everywhere all at once. Don't bother. Absolute pile of pooh. And I forced the missus and my sister to watch it 🤣. They weren't pleased.


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 1, 2023)

need_my_wedge said:



			Corrected that for you, 'cos there is only one scene to rewatch..... 

Click to expand...

“Food and rent. They’re not the only things around here that cost money. You sleep on the couch.”

I can always remember that line. No idea why.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 2, 2023)

Watched the latest Bond last night. Very good, and far better than Skyfall and Spectre.
The poison island is a reference to You only live twice. 
As such I wonder if, at the beginning of the next film, they have Bond being found in the water by a Russian trawler and taken to the KGB to be brain washed into trying to assassinate M ??


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 2, 2023)

HowlingGale said:



			Everything everywhere all at once. Don't bother. Absolute pile of pooh. And I forced the missus and my sister to watch it 🤣. They weren't pleased.
		
Click to expand...

Saw that at the cinema. I thought it was great. The missus said "I'm not sure of it was a work of genius or absolutely terrible!".

Watched Glass Onion last night. Not as good as the first Knives Out, but still enjoyable.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 2, 2023)

JamesR said:



			Watched the latest Bond last night. Very good, and far better than Skyfall and Spectre.
The poison island is a reference to You only live twice.
As such I wonder if, at the beginning of the next film, they have Bond being found in the water by a Russian trawler and taken to the KGB to be brain washed into trying to assassinate M ??
		
Click to expand...

Is this in cinemas or a hooky stick 😂😂


----------



## JamesR (Jan 2, 2023)

BrianM said:



			Is this in cinemas or a hooky stick 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

On ITV last night


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2023)

_My Old School_…on iPlayer. 

A film-length part animated documentary about a most bizarre case of impersonation…that what it covers is true (I recall it being in the news quite clearly) makes it even more jaw-droppingly bonkers and fascinating…and since it is set in one of north Glasgow’s spam valleys makes it all the more delightful for a south-sider 🤣


----------



## BrianM (Jan 2, 2023)

JamesR said:



			On ITV last night
		
Click to expand...

Apologies - No Time to Die.
Love the bond movies personally 😀👍🏻


----------



## Piece (Jan 2, 2023)

Bohemian Rhapsody. Decent.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 2, 2023)

BrianM said:



			Apologies - No Time to Die.
Love the bond movies personally 😀👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I love almost all things Bond. Having seen all the films and read all the books.
I thought the Craig reboot was brilliant, with Casino Royale probably the best Bond film of the all, and QoS right near the top. But I thought Skyfall was terrible and Spectre not much better.

My other favs are From Russia with Love, Octopussy, The Spy Who Loved me, Goldfinger and GoldenEye.
Whilst the best novel was Moonraker.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 3, 2023)

Bullet Train - surprisingly good.

Elvis - unsurprisingly very good.


----------



## Old Colner (Jan 4, 2023)

Watched the Bowie film Moonage Daydream over the week end, I was expecting something along the lines of the Queen & Elton John movies, it was more a documentary and very typical of Bowie, fans of his I am sure will enjoy it.


----------



## Old Colner (Jan 4, 2023)

Billysboots said:



			“Food and rent. They’re not the only things around here that cost money. You sleep on the couch.”

I can always remember that line. No idea why.
		
Click to expand...

Watched this over Christmas for the first time in many years and there is actually another scene worth a view, I seem to have forgotten it but its just as memorable, it's when Jamie undresses and climbs into bed with Dan Ackroyd who is suffering from a bout of influenza.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 4, 2023)

Watched John Wick parts 1, 2 and 3 over the xmas period - awesome, don't know why I haven't watched them before


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 4, 2023)

Old Colner said:



			Watched this over Christmas for the first time in many years and there is actually another scene worth a view, I seem to have forgotten it but its just as memorable, it's when Jamie undresses and climbs into bed with Dan Ackroyd who is suffering from a bout of influenza.
		
Click to expand...

Is that where she says she’s looking after her investment? Yep. Remember that as well 🤪


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 4, 2023)

The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent. Surprisingly good with some proper laugh out loud moments.

Ambulance. Classic heist movie, nothing new, too many drone shots, not bad. 

Minions: The Rise of Gru. Amusing as Minions are.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 4, 2023)

The Menu. That was a lot of weird 😳


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 6, 2023)

Piece said:



			Bohemian Rhapsody. Decent.
		
Click to expand...

Watched it yesterday. Entertaining enough but why did they have to make up so much stuff that never actually happened, particularly around Live Aid?

The whole thing with the band splitting up because of Mercury's solo record, then getting back together at the very last minute was absolute nonsense. The band were rehearsing and recording as normal on the run up to Live Aid.

Also them feeling betrayed by Freddie wanting to make a solo record - pure fiction, other members had made solo records before Freddie did.

Then you get Freddie finding out he had AIDS and telling the band on the eve of Live Aid. He never found out until 1987 and didn't tell the band until 1989.

I don't mind when they make up trivial bits to help the story along (like him meeting his best friend, and the band, and joining them, all on the same night!), but the stuff around Live Aid and AIDS which are key parts of the story are completely fictitious and really surprised me given May and Taylor were heavily involved in making the film.

Mind you, when you think back to why Sacha Baron Cohen quit the film, it's maybe not such a surprise.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2023)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Menu. That was a lot of weird 😳
		
Click to expand...

Just watched this as well. A bit mental really. I was kind of waiting for some sort of twist that didn't come, but it still wasn't bad.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 6, 2023)

Orikoru said:



			Just watched this as well. A bit mental really. I was kind of waiting for some sort of twist that didn't come, but it still wasn't bad.
		
Click to expand...

Slightly worrying, my 2 grandsons are chefs and my granddaughters husband is a head chef.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Saturday at 8:05 AM)

williamalex1 said:



			Slightly worrying, my 2 grandsons are chefs and my granddaughters husband is a head chef.
		
Click to expand...

If they invite you across for a special event................be busy elsewhere 😳😆


----------



## pauljames87 (Saturday at 8:20 AM)

Watched knifes out last week to watch glass onion this week 

Very enjoyable


----------



## Fade and Die (Saturday at 8:59 AM)

Watched Fantastic Beasts Secrets of Dumbledore last night. Fell asleep for over an hour in the middle, woke up and watched the last hour, (it didn’t feel like I missed anything important) pretty dull stuff… and too long.


----------



## Fromtherough (Saturday at 10:43 AM)

Our daughter watched Avatar at school before Christmas. She now wants to go to the cinema tomorrow to watch the sequel. Just seen that’s it 3+ hours. With the reclining chairs, I’m almost certain to fall asleep if I have to sit for that long. Has anyone watched it yet?


----------



## AmandaJR (Saturday at 4:26 PM)

Sleepless in Seattle...again..it's raining and cold...perfect


----------



## Fade and Die (Saturday at 5:19 PM)

AmandaJR said:



			Sleepless in Seattle...again..it's raining and cold...perfect 

Click to expand...


Hope you stayed for Dirty Dancing!😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Saturday at 5:26 PM)

Fade and Die said:



			Hope you stayed for Dirty Dancing!😁
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that


----------



## Fade and Die (Saturday at 5:37 PM)

AmandaJR said:



			Funny you should say that 

Click to expand...


Same here.😁


----------



## jim8flog (Saturday at 7:45 PM)

I watched to very emotional films this week which show the dark side of WWII  and occupation by Germany of Holland and Denmark 

Bombardment (The RAF hitting the wrong target causing the deaths of loads of children) 

and 

The Forgotten Battle (brings home the harshness/horror of battle (reminded me of the beach scenes in The Longest Day)


----------



## Tashyboy (Saturday at 8:03 PM)

jim8flog said:



			I watched to very emotional films this week which show the dark side of WWII  and occupation by Germany of Holland and Denmark

Bombardment (The RAF hitting the wrong target causing the deaths of loads of children)

and

The Forgotten Battle (brings home the harshness/horror of battle (reminded me of the beach scenes in The Longest Day)
		
Click to expand...

watched bombardment and ended up googling the story, it just seemed the storyline was to horrific and Hollywood. Unfortunately it was very true to form. What i found Jim was that film and “ all quiet on the western front“. Another foreign film was excellent.


----------



## Orikoru (Saturday at 11:19 PM)

Watched Glass Onion tonight. Very clever and fun film with a great cast.


----------



## BiMGuy (Saturday at 11:22 PM)

First Knives out. Ok, but felt it was trying too hard and was a bit easy to see what was going on.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sunday at 12:10 AM)

Everything Everywhere All At Once…I can see why people struggle with it but I thought it was fantastic. Best film I’ve seen  in a long while.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sunday at 7:31 AM)

Watched Glass Onion on Netflix, I hadn’t seen “Knives” but my carer had, ….. she fell asleep 2/3 of the way through.

Interesting film and a good cast, but I found it difficult to follow all the twists


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sunday at 8:01 AM)

Fade and Die said:



			Everything Everywhere All At Once…I can see why people struggle with it but I thought it was fantastic. Best film I’ve seen  in a long while.
		
Click to expand...

We also watched it last night. A bit mind blowing, 20-30 minutes too long, but still very good. It doesn't beat Bullet Train or Elvis for my most recent favourites but it is up there. Good and also very different.

Loved the raccoon parts, surreal and ridiculous 😄


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sunday at 9:08 AM)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Watched Glass Onion on Netflix, I hadn’t seen “Knives” but my carer had, ….. she fell asleep 2/3 of the way through.

Interesting film and a good cast, but I found it difficult to follow all the twists
		
Click to expand...

We watched _Knives Out_ last night.  A bit of fun.  Enjoyed the characters, and ‘loved’ Blanc’s accent…well, after all,  Poirot’s was somewhat ‘curious’ also.


----------



## Beezerk (Sunday at 10:03 PM)

The Banshees Of Inisherin, superb film right up my street.
A future cult classic imo.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sunday at 10:08 PM)

Beezerk said:



			The Banshees Of Inisherin, superb film right up my street.
A future cult classic imo.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be so boring


----------



## Beezerk (Sunday at 10:10 PM)

williamalex1 said:



			Don't be so boring 

Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Monday at 11:05 AM)

Beezerk said:



			The Banshees Of Inisherin, superb film right up my street.
A future cult classic imo.
		
Click to expand...

Really? We found it a hard watch. Certainly wouldn't put myself through it again.


----------



## MACM85 (Monday at 11:19 AM)

Orikoru said:



			Really? We found it a hard watch. Certainly wouldn't put myself through it again.
		
Click to expand...

I was in the same boat. Waiting for something to happen or for it to kick up a notch. Seemed like a wasted 2hrs. I even watched it with my Mrs who is Irish and she didn't get the point of it either! haha


----------



## Piece (Wednesday at 12:22 PM)

I'm half way through The Irishman. . Not sure if I want to finish it.....


----------



## Patster1969 (Wednesday at 3:59 PM)

Fromtherough said:



			Our daughter watched Avatar at school before Christmas. She now wants to go to the cinema tomorrow to watch the sequel. Just seen that’s it 3+ hours. With the reclining chairs, I’m almost certain to fall asleep if I have to sit for that long. Has anyone watched it yet?
		
Click to expand...

We saw it just after Christmas - well worth seeing at the cinema in 3D and it actually went quite quickly


----------



## Piece (Wednesday at 11:31 PM)

The Batman 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Yesterday at 8:30 AM)

Fade and Die said:



			Hope you stayed for Dirty Dancing!😁
		
Click to expand...

Great film 👍🕺💃😘😘


----------



## pauljames87 (Yesterday at 9:31 AM)

Piece said:



			The Batman 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

What was wrong with it? I found it a true to the comics depiction of the Bateman year one comic 

Very gritty, well acted and back to being "the great detective"


----------



## Fade and Die (Yesterday at 11:42 AM)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Great film 👍🕺💃😘😘
		
Click to expand...

Pure cheese. But without fail we always watch it when it’s on!😁 Went to the stage show last year and it was excellent as well.


----------



## Dando (Yesterday at 1:31 PM)

Emancipation starring Will Smith - well worth a watch.

no one mentions his wife's name, which is a shame


----------



## Bratty (Yesterday at 1:32 PM)

Dando said:



			Emancipation starring Will Smith - well worth a watch.

no one mentions his wife's name, which is a shame
		
Click to expand...

Get his wife's name out your ******* mouth, Dando! 🤣


----------



## williamalex1 (Yesterday at 1:52 PM)

Bratty said:



			Get his wife's name out your ******* mouth, Dando! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Ask Chris Rock


----------



## Piece (Yesterday at 6:01 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			What was wrong with it? I found it a true to the comics depiction of the Bateman year one comic

Very gritty, well acted and back to being "the great detective"
		
Click to expand...

I’m just not a Batman fan, I guess. To me, it was like most of the others I’ve seen.


----------



## pauljames87 (Yesterday at 6:28 PM)

Piece said:



			I’m just not a Batman fan, I guess. To me, it was like most of the others I’ve seen.
		
Click to expand...

Ah see I'm a massive fan 

Yes it's the usual villians but the more detective side of batman rather than just fight and gadgets 

I mean filming everything and logging it 

Working out what's going on

My fav was the dark tunnel where he could only be seen when a shot was fired ... (That was filmed purely on gunfire .. very cleverly done no lighting)

Robert Patterson was an excellent casting and Colin farrel as the penguin, so Interesting

Lots of potienal

DC know make a batman movie and it sells unlike the rest of their stuff these days 

Altho im excited for The flash as we get 2 batman's.. batflecks last outing and the return of Micheal Keaton as batman!


----------



## GreiginFife (Yesterday at 6:42 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			What was wrong with it? I found it a true to the comics depiction of the Bateman year one comic

Very gritty, well acted and back to being "the great detective"
		
Click to expand...

For me, the story was good and the filming was as gritty and dark as a Batman film should be. 

BUT… Pattinson makes a decent enough Batman, conversely he makes a terrible Bruce Wayne. 

Wayne is meant to be a billionaire playboy, a little bit arrogant and the, almost, flip opposite of Batman. Pattinson had him as a snivelling loner Emo. Just wrong IMO. 

Second BUT… Zoe Kravitz though…


----------



## pauljames87 (Yesterday at 6:52 PM)

GreiginFife said:



			For me, the story was good and the filming was as gritty and dark as a Batman film should be. 

BUT… Pattinson makes a decent enough Batman, conversely he makes a terrible Bruce Wayne. 

Wayne is meant to be a billionaire playboy, a little bit arrogant and the, almost, flip opposite of Batman. Pattinson had him as a snivelling loner Emo. Just wrong IMO. 

Second BUT… Zoe Kravitz though…
		
Click to expand...

Agree with pretty much all that, I think Wayne will be developed a bit in the next one. Well I hope 

Look at the dark knight trilogy he had to learn to be a playboy they just did it in one film 

Certainly won me over


----------



## GreiginFife (Yesterday at 7:08 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			Agree with pretty much all that, I think Wayne will be developed a bit in the next one. Well I hope

Look at the dark knight trilogy he had to learn to be a playboy they just did it in one film

Certainly won me over
		
Click to expand...

Nah, Bale nailed the arrogance of Wayne from the off for me. His character development was to draw him back in to humility over the course of the trilogy. 

I'm not sure Pattinson has it in him to play the part of playboy but, like you, I certainly hope they develop the Wayne side as I agree that the Batman/detective side was nailed on pretty well.


----------



## GB72 (Yesterday at 7:59 PM)

I think it was spot on for the stage in Batman's development. Early years stuff it was all about vengeance with no appreciation that he needed to maintain and develop the Wayne cover. Loved the film and cannot wait to see how they develop the Joker from the end. That could be creepy and nasty, none of the comic touches usually applied


----------



## Tashyboy (Yesterday at 9:05 PM)

Watched Avatar last night. Enjoyed the film, however 3D IMAX. What’s that all about. I was given 2 pairs of black Ray Charles glasses. One pair clipped over my varifocals, the screen was Hazy. I tried my varifocals only, Hazy. The Ray Charles glasses on there own, Hazy. I was proper bogged off. After 3 hours and back ache the film finished and My Tourettes kicked in with me telling Missis T saying what a waste of sodding time and money. She said try the Ray Charles glasses over your prescription glasses. Sodding perfect. Bloody film had finished by then.

Edit to say, one of the trailers showed Tom Cruise doing a clip for mission impossible riding a motorbike off a cliff in Norway then opening a parachute. Sweet mother the guy is a nutcase.


----------



## Orikoru (Yesterday at 10:42 PM)

GreiginFife said:



			For me, the story was good and the filming was as gritty and dark as a Batman film should be.

*BUT… Pattinson makes a decent enough Batman, conversely he makes a terrible Bruce Wayne.*

Wayne is meant to be a billionaire playboy, a little bit arrogant and the, almost, flip opposite of Batman. Pattinson had him as a snivelling loner Emo. Just wrong IMO.

Second BUT… Zoe Kravitz though…
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this! He had none of the charm, just came off like a creep. I'm just hoping they've set it up with him in his depressive phase and will come out of his shell more in the next movie.


----------

